# °°*°September 2012 Mommies To Be/Due Dates°°*°



## FloridaGirl21

Hi ladies :hi:

Just a quick thread so I can meet other mommies expecting in September. I got my first BFP yesterday, at 8DPO & another today at 9DPO! EDD is 9/4/2012

Can't wait to meet everyone :flow:

EDIT: This thread is moving so so fast and we've got so many new pages a day! If any new ladies want to join, please PM so I don't miss adding you :flow:

Edited by Admin. Further activity breaking our forums rules via a thread or PM will result in your account being permanently deactivated.


> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites



*Mommies to be!**

August

30th
Becka
frantastic20.

September

1st
Ayates
brooke1993
AnnieB82
Pink-Mummy


2nd
Chellxx
drboo 
Riliye
skye88
neadyda
breakableduck
makeupgirl
lyndsay49
oneday26
Ljayne


3rd
lynze_an
holywoodmum
Stacy1109
MommaAlexis
haylz9
Sheeshee
FTMSoExcited


4th
FloridaGirl21 + 
Kindra
Gracietobe
miss malteser
RoseRed92 


5th
waiting2012
Emaskew
LAenne
Hit Girl


6th
princess444
parker
hal423
kateKate
IrishMumz
mommyof5
Zianna
Lyndsey pie
kasey c


7th
kissyfacelala + 
purplepanda
armywife11
London1
Cherrylicious


8th
shiawase
lilysmum2


9th
Pusscat
shantehend
1stbabybell


10th
cmarie33
HaltimeKitty
BreeLeeC
willow77


11th
Fairyland


12th
rachieroo
sarah55


13th
MrsMcD123
jenny25
c1403
kaylynn040485
DBCG
fidget
kdolan8511
Becky81



14th
msprincess
Baby Gaga
juicyjen
izzy29
Erinsmummy
BeachPrincess
Smile181c


15th
rachelkt
Looneycarter
Baby2012
Darkest
Murrie
freeeg
wantingno.2
Mitch
seaweed eater


16th
Mrs M
russianbeauty
Baby2012
DeJarnatt21
Charlotteee 
PrincessTaz


17th
emzy_11
Kcsbaby
SophL
TVG
Jennah33
Charlotteee 
Courtneylynnd 


18th
ticking.clock
squiligi
nervouswait
Missus H
17thy
laura_d
Unique.Mummy_
heythatchick 
Kra


19th
jem_5500
Jellybean2009
Ezza BUB1
ttcreed


20th
pinkandfluffy
babybelle30
sylvia29
Numero_uno


21st
Lou+Bubs
mumzie2b
17thy
lynne192


22nd

jessy16
Lil_Mama
smawfl


23rd
Avaria
jaydensmommy9
JellyBeann


24th
bonjo808


25th
Elyhaym
Wanta2012baby
Flyergirl
piratetwinkie


26th
mrsine
2boyz1onway
Jessi


27th
AngelofTroy
mumsince2010
Shezza84uk
mysteriouseye:girl:


28th
Faythe
StarStryder


29th


30th
aegle
cindysparkles
*





:angel: *Forever Remembered* :angel:

jodimaire
myvirgoways
Ame
lindblum
kittiyara
Diamonddust
growingbean
:angel:Tasha:angel:
Jinbean
Erinsmummy
MissMummyMoo

​https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/pregnant%20tests/dueinseptember-1.jpg

If you'd like to add this 'due in september' banner to your signature, remove the space after the '[/IMG' & the ']' at the end of the link:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/pregnant%20tests/dueinseptember-1.jpg[/IMG ]


[COLOR=Magenta][B]Here's a short questionaire to help us get to know each other [/B][/COLOR]:D

[B]Name (just first)? 

How old are you? 

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 

What # child is this for you? 

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? 

Are you finding out the gender?

How many months were you TTC?

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? [/B]


----------



## jodimaire

:wave: Hi, Im due september 1. My dh is jealous because his birthday is september the 6th and he is worried he might have to share his bday with the new baby :haha:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:haha: too funny! I'm ganna make a list & hopefully more September mommies-to-be will join us soon! :D


----------



## ashley2pink

Wow! Just want to say congrats!! I can't believe there are already Sep. 2012 pregnancies! Feels like I was just joining the Sep.2011 pregnancy group. Kinda makes me a bit emotional to realize how fast it goes by. Good luck to you all :flower:


----------



## jodimaire

thanks ashley2pink. Urgh, Im soooo.... bloated, lol, and tired today. How are you feeling today FloridaGirl21?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

V.v.v bloated too. Very gassy feeling too, but no relief :( it hurts


----------



## FloridaGirl21

How are you feeling jodi? Happy 4 weeks! Do you have a first prenatal appt schedule yet?

I addded a little questionaire to my OP if you wouldn't mind answering it :flow:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

* Name (just first)? Ysa (pronounced like 'Lisa' but no 'L')

How old are you? 21, 22 in March

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? September 4th, 2012 based off of O date

What # child is this for you? 1

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Not sure

Are you finding out the gender? Yes, We'd never be able to wait!! 

How many months were you TTC? 21, 2 losses during that time though 

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Progesterone & Low Dose Aspirin*


----------



## lynze_an

Hi girls! I got my bfp Thursday at 10 dpo with digi! Edd from ovulation day is September 3! Its my first and do far i'm just really tired and bloated, but so happy to feel that way!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

congrats lynze!! I'm feeling the same! extremely bloated & sleepy all the time!


----------



## Chellxx

*Name (just first)? Michelle

How old are you? 29 (30 in 6 weeks eeek)

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 02/09/2012, from lmp

What # child is this for you? 2

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Boy

Are you finding out the gender? Not this time

How many months were you TTC? 3

Are you on any meds o help support your pregnancy? None *[/QUOTE]

Hi, I'm due on the 2nd sept and can't quite believe it, I've convinced dh to have a couple of beers today so I can be the designated driver so my parents don't wonder why I'm not having a glass of wine with dinner. :haha:

How are you feeling?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

welcome chell!! Good idea having DH drink a little :haha: I'm still waiting for it to sink in for me too! It all feels surreal! Do you have any symptoms?


----------



## lynze_an

FloridaGirl21 said:


> * Name (just first)? Lindsey
> 
> How old are you? 28
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? September 3 based off o date
> 
> What # child is this for you? 1
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? girl
> 
> Are you finding out the gender? of course! Can't wait to find out
> 
> How many months were you TTC? 6, 1 loss in September at 8 Weeks
> 
> Are you on any meds o help support your pregnancy? no*


----------



## Chellxx

I just have really sore bbs and crampy like af is on the way. I've had every pregnancy symptom for the past 3 months and not been pg but since I had ds I've not had any af cramps at all so I thought it was weird getting cramps now so I tested and bfp whoooo. 

I'm not sure what dpo I am ff thinks I ov'd 17th but I'm sure it was around the 10th so will have to see.

Have you told anyone yet?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

My DH & mom know.. How about you ladies? Tell anyone yet?

I have had af type cramps off and on too.. Not fun, but everyone says its normal :shrug:


----------



## lynze_an

The only people we have told is fil and mil. We had Christmas at their house last night and they secretly gave us the cutest camo blankie (hubby is big hunter and hoping for boy of course)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

haha, my DH is the same. Hunting is his life & he's really hoping it's a boy too!


----------



## Chellxx

Just dh knows at the moment (and my bestie but shhh dh doesn't know I told her yet lol) I'm still getting such super feint lines that we are going to wait a few days to tell anyone else. We have friends coming over to visit on the 28th and I might get them to bring a cb digi and as soon as I see the "pregnant" I'll be happy and tell more people lol. 

Has anyone else had only feint lines? I thought they were evaps but 7 in a row on 2 different tests would have to be bad luck huh? Ohh I forgot how much worry there is in first tri lol


----------



## FloridaGirl21

What kind of tests are they? My ICs are still pretty faint.. Haven't tested with an FRER since 10DPO, but it was getting darker, those lines aren't so faint


----------



## Chellxx

5 were pound shop (well euro shop lol) tests and the other 2 were midstream tests but they are a Cypriot brand which I don't know the name of but the can be used 10 days before af is due :/


----------



## lynze_an

I was getting very faint lines on ics until yesterday todays looks pretty good at 13 dpo also got my first super faint bfp at 9 and digi at 10


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I had a negative IC at 8DPO, but super faint FRER.. My ICs are still pretty faint.. I got a positive digi at 9DPO.

Just give it some time Chell, FXed & :dust: coming your way that they get darker. :hugs:


----------



## princess444

hi, thanks for inviting me to your thread i found out yesterday 10dpo, told my mum today shes so excited, i still feel bit surreal, and i will admit a bit scared of birth etc, anyone else feel this way, im going to docs wed when they open again :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Princess, If you're 10DPO then your EDD is September 6th, correct? Let me know if I'm wrong, cause I'm adding you to our main list :D Is this your first? I'm a bit scared of birth too! Long ways off though :)

If anyone has any upcoming prenatal appointments/scans, let me know & I'll add it to my OP so we can keep track. :)


----------



## Ayates

hi ladies would love to join ur thread mt EDD is sept 1st


----------



## princess444

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Princess, If you're 10DPO then your EDD is September 6th, correct? Let me know if I'm wrong, cause I'm adding you to our main list :D Is this your first? I'm a bit scared of birth too! Long ways off though :)
> 
> If anyone has any upcoming prenatal appointments/scans, let me know & I'll add it to my OP so we can keep track. :)

hi, i think that would be my due date yeh, i think you will all be a great support to me x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Ayates said:


> hi ladies would love to join ur thread mt EDD is sept 1st

welcome hun! :hi: Is this your first? Got any symptoms?




princess444 said:


> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> Princess, If you're 10DPO then your EDD is September 6th, correct? Let me know if I'm wrong, cause I'm adding you to our main list :D Is this your first? I'm a bit scared of birth too! Long ways off though :)
> 
> If anyone has any upcoming prenatal appointments/scans, let me know & I'll add it to my OP so we can keep track. :)
> 
> hi, i think that would be my due date yeh, i think you will all be a great support to me xClick to expand...

Yes, I created the thread cause I really think this will be a great support for all of us. Can't wait to get to know everyone over the next 8+ months :happydance:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

If you ladies haven't had a chance to answer the questions in the OP, please don't forget to do so! :D


----------



## lynze_an

I'm calling tomorrow to set up my first app and scan for Jan 16, I'll be 7 wks. Going to be the longest 3 Weeks ever. Never got to see my first's hb (MC). I'm off work that day so its perfect since its still top secret  Anyone else still testing everyday? I am so guilty of that!


----------



## waiting2012

Name: Stephanie (hubby is Jason)
Age: 37--38 in March
Kids: My son is 16--he'll be 17 in April; dh's daughter--12--she'll be 13 in January; our daughter is 11--12 in October 2012
TTC for 10 years with 5 m/c's of no known origin--hormones all checked out..
Supplements used since last m/c on November 30th--Omega 3-6-9 which I found out AFTER using it for a few days had EPO in it too; 81mg of Baby Aspirin; and 28mg of Iron--after O' using Prenatals; DHA (Omega 3) supplement; and 81 mg of Baby Aspirin
First :bfp: December 24th at 10 dpo!
Countdown to Pregnancy--Predicts a Boy--Used the Chinese Calendar with previous full term pgs--RIGHT ON ACCURATE
Names we've already discussed although suffered previous m/c's--keeps the hope alive for a "sticky" bean--Jacob Townsend Weatherby *Verner* or Colt Weatherby *Verner*--def feels like a boy!...
This will be our "last" so please send lots of "sticky" vibes!!!
EDD: September 5th, 2012!!!

Luv and Sticky Vibes to All!!! So happy to join ya'll!!!
Stephanie


----------



## holywoodmum

Hey all, got my bfp on Xmas eve, 12 dpo after a 9dpo bfn... Tested again yesterday cos I've tons of ICs in house! Symptoms so far the sore heavy boobs, and diarrhoea :(

Name (just first)? Lucy

How old are you? Nearly 32

What's your EDD,how haveyou figured that date? 3 Sept on LMP, more like 17 based on how late DDQ and 2 were

What # child is this for you? 3

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Not a notion...

Are you finding out the gender? Nope

How many months were you TTC? This was month 2

Are you on any meds o help support your pregnancy? No, just my regular thyroxine


----------



## princess444

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> Just a quick thread so I can meet other mommies expecting in September. I got my first BFP yesterday, at 8DPO & another today at 9DPO! EDD is 9/4/2012
> 
> Can't wait to meet everyone :flow:
> 
> *Mommies to be!**
> 
> 
> 
> 1st
> jodimaire
> Ayates
> 
> 
> 2nd
> Chellxx
> 
> 
> 3rd
> lynze_an
> 
> 
> 
> 4th
> FloridaGirl21
> 
> 
> 5th
> 
> 
> 
> 6th
> princess444
> 
> 
> 
> 7th
> 
> 
> 
> 8th
> 
> 
> 
> 9th
> 
> 
> 
> 10th
> 
> 
> 
> 11th
> 
> 
> 
> 12th
> 
> 
> 
> 13th
> 
> 
> 
> 14th
> 
> 
> 
> 15th
> 
> 
> 16th
> 
> 
> 17th
> 
> 
> 
> 18th
> 
> 
> 
> 19th
> 
> 
> 
> 20th
> 
> 
> 
> 21st
> 
> 
> 
> 22nd
> 
> 
> 
> 23rd
> 
> 
> 
> 24th
> 
> 
> 
> 25th
> 
> 
> 
> 26th
> 
> 
> 
> 27th
> 
> 
> 
> 28th
> 
> 
> 
> 29th
> 
> 
> 
> 30th*​
> 
> *Upcoming Prenatal/Midwife Appointments:
> *
> 
> 
> *Upcoming Scans:
> *
> 
> 
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/due-in-september.gif
> 
> If you'd like to add this 'due in september' banner to your signature, remove the space after the '[/IMG' & the ']' at the end of the link:
> 
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/due-in-september.gif[/IMG ]
> 
> 
> 
> [COLOR="Magenta"][B]Here's a short questionaire to help us get to know each other [/B][/COLOR]:D
> 
> [B]Name (just first)?
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date?
> 
> What # child is this for you?
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?
> 
> Are you finding out the gender?
> 
> How many months were you TTC?
> 
> Are you on any meds o help support your pregnancy? [/B][/QUOTE]
> 
> im 26 , i worked date out online, idont care what it is but i feel a girl, i would like to find the gender dh doesnt its our first, were been trying two months :)


----------



## princess444

and my name is emma


----------



## FloridaGirl21

waiting2012 said:


> Name: Stephanie (hubby is Jason)
> Age: 37--38 in March
> Kids: My son is 16--he'll be 17 in April; dh's daughter--12--she'll be 13 in January; our daughter is 11--12 in October 2012
> TTC for 10 years with 5 m/c's of no known origin--hormones all checked out..
> Supplements used since last m/c on November 30th--Omega 3-6-9 which I found out AFTER using it for a few days had EPO in it too; 81mg of Baby Aspirin; and 28mg of Iron--after O' using Prenatals; DHA (Omega 3) supplement; and 81 mg of Baby Aspirin
> First :bfp: December 24th at 10 dpo!
> Countdown to Pregnancy--Predicts a Boy--Used the Chinese Calendar with previous full term pgs--RIGHT ON ACCURATE
> Names we've already discussed although suffered previous m/c's--keeps the hope alive for a "sticky" bean--Jacob Townsend Weatherby *Verner* or Colt Weatherby *Verner*--def feels like a boy!...
> This will be our "last" so please send lots of "sticky" vibes!!!
> EDD: September 5th, 2012!!!
> 
> Luv and Sticky Vibes to All!!! So happy to join ya'll!!!
> Stephanie


:hi: Stephanie!! welcome to the September mommies thread!! Congrats on your pregnancy! Looking forward to getting to know you better :flow:

hopefully we have loads more of ladies that join & get to know! :D


----------



## FloridaGirl21

holywoodmum said:


> Hey all, got my bfp on Xmas eve, 12 dpo after a 9dpo bfn... Tested again yesterday cos I've tons of ICs in house! Symptoms so far the sore heavy boobs, and diarrhoea :(
> 
> Name (just first)? Lucy
> 
> How old are you? Nearly 32
> 
> What's your EDD,how haveyou figured that date? 3 Sept on LMP, more like 17 based on how late DDQ and 2 were
> 
> What # child is this for you? 3
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Not a notion...
> 
> Are you finding out the gender? Nope
> 
> How many months were you TTC? This was month 2
> 
> Are you on any meds o help support your pregnancy? No, just my regular thyroxine

Welcome Lucy!! :hi: Sorry about the diarrhea, hopefully that doesn't last long :hugs:


----------



## jodimaire

well it looks like Im out. I started to mc yesterday :cry:I cant beleive it, I just dont understand why it keeps happening..... Im so devestated. Good luck with your pregnancies, I hope you ladies have a healthy and happy nine months.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

princess444 said:


> and my name is emma

:hi: emma :D

Has anyone already thought of names? Or am I the only :wacko: person? :haha:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

jodimaire said:


> well it looks like Im out. I started to mc yesterday :cry:I cant beleive it, I just dont understand why it keeps happening..... Im so devestated. Good luck with your pregnancies, I hope you ladies have a healthy and happy nine months.

aww hunny! :hugs::hugs: Have you had your hormone levels checked? I know I kept miscarrying because of my Progesterone levels wouldn't rise properly. 

Also, I've known plenty of people that bleed some during the first tri, but go on to have a healthy pregnancy.. Are you sure you're mcing? I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## holywoodmum

aw sweetie, so sorry to hear that. Like floridagirl said I hope it's just an early bleed and nothing to worry about x


----------



## jodimaire

thanks guys but I just know I am.... Im in sooooo much pain and there is a fair amount of blood, I feel exactly the same as I did when I mc'd in october. *floridagirl21 *I will be making an appointment with my doctor and asking that they find out whats wrong instead of giving me silly excuses this time.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yes, make sure you demand answers.. It's just not fair to keep through losses & not having answers!! Positive vibes coming your way & I'll keep you in my prayers hun :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

So sorry about the loss hun! Went through the same in June, September and then again in November this year..Hoping this "bean" sticks! I found some great info about Omega 3-6-9, baby aspirin and iron...I used them up until ovulation (while m/c'ing) and then switched to just a prenatal, DHA (omega 3) and my baby aspirin...I've not had any cramping this time like the m/c's--more twinges and pulls...You might check into it...I'm soo sorry sweetie...But if you are having a "lining" problem like I apparently was--the supplements may help! Only time will tell for me--but I take the not cramping as a good sign that everything is right where it should be for now...

Prayers sweetie!!


----------



## waiting2012

Feeling a lot of "boy" vibes--SO....

The dh has picked out: 
Colt Weatherby *our last name is Verner*
I like Jacob *biblical* -- the dh likes Jacob Townsend Weatherby to..But the name Colt is growing on me...

Colt (for the Colt .45:wacko:); Weatherby (Rifle maker); Townsend was an early mountainman...My dh is soo into westerns, Louis Lamour and mountainman stories...LOL...But this being the last and "his" first boy--I can't argue to much with him about it...LOL....

For a girl...

Rosslyn Carol'Ann  

We had this name picked out through 2 m/c's...

Rosslyn for his Uncle Ross
Carol for dh's dad and dh (Jason Carol and Carol Wayne)
Ann for his sister who was killed at age 13 when she was hit by a car.

Those are my names...:flower:


----------



## Chellxx

So sorry to hear that Hun, I hope the drs find what is causing the mc's and you get your sticky bean real soon :hugs:

We have just come back from mil's and I just wanted to blurt it out but we are going to go buy some more tests tomorrow (turns out dh is a posa as I am, with me doing the pee-ing that is) as soon as I get a deffinate pink line I'll be more relaxed about it and can start enjoying it. I found out today that here you get a scan at every dr's appointment whaooooooo. It's going to be strange giving birth in a foreign country, I had my ds 6 months ago in the uk so I'm nervous about that. The only pain relief you get here is pethadin no gas and air or epidural and evn tho I only had g&a with ds I like the thought of being able to demand drugs if I see fit lol.

How are all you ladies feeling today?


----------



## princess444

ohhh names so many i love, for a boy my fav is finlay, a girl i like rabeya, lucia, zara, dh and i cant decide but ive told him i will get the deciding vote lol, when do u go for your first scan? and what will your first appointment entail?


----------



## holywoodmum

Michelle, I'll be giving birth abroad too - Germany - we are moving at Easter - DD1 and 2 were born in the UK!
Waiting, no idea on names, I'm dreadful with boys ones - won't even think about that til much later!

Tired now, might just pee on another wee stick and then go to bed!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lynze_an said:


> I'm calling tomorrow to set up my first app and scan for Jan 16, I'll be 7 wks. Going to be the longest 3 Weeks ever. Never got to see my first's hb (MC). I'm off work that day so its perfect since its still top secret  Anyone else still testing everyday? I am so guilty of that!

I am testing every day too.. :wacko: love seeing the lines get darker daily! :D


----------



## Stacy1109

Hey ladies, I'm Stacy , my EDD is sep. 3rd. This is my husbands and my 3rd child :)


----------



## parker

Name: Parker
Age: 27 (28 in a couple weeks)
EDD: Sept 6th, based on lmp (Dec 1st) & OPK (ovulated & conceived Dec 15th)
Child #1
NO clue, but really want a girl, and planning on finding out the gender (I am someone with no patience and always want to know everything I can!)
TTC 4 months
I had 2 chemicals before this one stuck & I was so happy to get a true BFP that's getting darker every day, which never happened w/ chemicals because I lost it before implantation was successful. Very faint BFP on 8 DPO, true BFP in 9 DPO & hcg is higher every day! The only thing I did different was take B6 starting a month ago to lengthen my luteal phase- and it worked. But going to the doc's next week to check progesterone levels just in case.


----------



## waiting2012

Just curious if anyone knows how they will deliver already??? I know that if this pg goes as planned, it will be a scheduled c/section as my other two full term pgs were as follows: first--emergency c/section after 38 hrs in labor with no real progression; fetal distress; blood pressure jumped, etc...Finally got epidural during hr 36..Wes was 6lbs 15oz and 21 1/2 inches long..Second--scheduled c/section after planned induction--due date was 10/18 and was going to be induced on 10/15 but was already having problems with an irratible uterus; 7+ trips to Labor and Delivery; and after the finally sonogram they found that on 10/1 she was already 7+lbs. Adrian was born 10/11 and weighed 8lbs 9.3 oz and was 19 3/4 inches long..My ob at the time told me my second would weigh more than my first by 2 or more lbs and each afterwards would weigh 2 or more lbs than the previous one based on my body type...I know there is NO way I'm going through a natural birth or VBAC if there is a possibility of a 10lb' baby...:rofl:... 
So with a schedule c/section I figure I'll probably deliver 7 days earlier than actual due date...My conception and due dates have been pretty right on with each pregnancy too...With Adrian--original due date was 10/21 but after 2nd sono it was moved to 10/18--she came exactly 7 days early; With Wesley due was originally April 9th--date moved after sono to April 5th--he came on April 4th after going into labor on my own but via c/s...
Sorry to be so long winded but thought I'd share my background too...LOL...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Stacy1109 said:


> Hey ladies, I'm Stacy , my EDD is sep. 3rd. This is my husbands and my 3rd child :)

welcome Stacy! congrats on your pregnancy! Cant wait to get to know you better :)



parker said:


> Name: Parker
> Age: 27 (28 in a couple weeks)
> EDD: Sept 6th, based on lmp (Dec 1st) & OPK (ovulated & conceived Dec 15th)
> Child #1
> NO clue, but really want a girl, and planning on finding out the gender (I am someone with no patience and always want to know everything I can!)
> TTC 4 months
> I had 2 chemicals before this one stuck & I was so happy to get a true BFP that's getting darker every day, which never happened w/ chemicals because I lost it before implantation was successful. Very faint BFP on 8 DPO, true BFP in 9 DPO & hcg is higher every day! The only thing I did different was take B6 starting a month ago to lengthen my luteal phase- and it worked. But going to the doc's next week to check progesterone levels just in case.

:hi: parker! I love your name :) congrats on your pregnancy. I got my first bfp at 8DPO too.



waiting2012 said:


> Just curious if anyone knows how they will deliver already??? I know that if this pg goes as planned, it will be a scheduled c/section as my other two full term pgs were as follows: first--emergency c/section after 38 hrs in labor with no real progression; fetal distress; blood pressure jumped, etc...Finally got epidural during hr 36..Wes was 6lbs 15oz and 21 1/2 inches long..Second--scheduled c/section after planned induction--due date was 10/18 and was going to be induced on 10/15 but was already having problems with an irratible uterus; 7+ trips to Labor and Delivery; and after the finally sonogram they found that on 10/1 she was already 7+lbs. Adrian was born 10/11 and weighed 8lbs 9.3 oz and was 19 3/4 inches long..My ob at the time told me my second would weigh more than my first by 2 or more lbs and each afterwards would weigh 2 or more lbs than the previous one based on my body type...I know there is NO way I'm going through a natural birth or VBAC if there is a possibility of a 10lb' baby...:rofl:...
> So with a schedule c/section I figure I'll probably deliver 7 days earlier than actual due date...My conception and due dates have been pretty right on with each pregnancy too...With Adrian--original due date was 10/21 but after 2nd sono it was moved to 10/18--she came exactly 7 days early; With Wesley due was originally April 9th--date moved after sono to April 5th--he came on April 4th after going into labor on my own but via c/s...
> Sorry to be so long winded but thought I'd share my background too...LOL...

hehe, yes, Id be sure to have a csection if I knew Id be pushing out a 10+ lber!! yikes! :haha: dont have any birthing plans yet. although I do know that Id probably want an epidural! im no superwoman :haha:

AFM, I had a spotting scare tonight.. Im upping my progesterone to 200mg.. Im praying it was just a bit of breakthrough bleeding, AF was due today.. please keep me in your prayers ladies :hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Here's my BFP progression, 8dpo, 10dpo & 13dpo


----------



## MommaAlexis

Name (just first)? Alex!

How old are you? 19

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? Ticker says September 3rd!

What # child is this for you? One!

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Cute little girl!

Are you finding out the gender? Absolutely. 

How many months were you TTC? Only one! I feel so blessed for that!

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Just some good ol' prenatal vitamins. :)


----------



## Chellxx

Holywoodmum- I only moved to Cyprus 4 months ago but we have both sets of parents here and we met and married here 6 years ago but it's still scary. Do you know people in Germany? Some of the army wife's here gave birth in Germany and say it's better than going private in the uk, hope that outs your mind at rest a bit xx

Floridagirl- I hope the spotting is nothing like you say and that everything is fine with your bean Hun, sending super sticky dust to you today :dust:

I plan on doing it au natural this time as they don't offer g&a here and I don't really want pethidine, apparently you stay in for 5 days and they come and take your babies for bath/bottle etc when you sleep so I an on staying awake for 5 days so they don't get the chance to give beanie a bottle as I plan to bf and wanna be the first person to bath my new baby!! 

Ds was 9lb2oz and I had an episiostomy (sp?) so if it wasn't for that and I was in the uk I'd opt for a home water birth.


----------



## Chellxx

Oh and floridagirl thank you so much for the progression pics it's put my mind at rest seeing your 8dpo to 13, I can't wait to test again today and hopefully see a darker line fx'd xx


----------



## holywoodmum

ditto stacy, due our 3rd on the 3rd!
congratulations parker and alex!
Waiting, I'm hoping for another vaginal delivery. Both my girls were 11 days late, C weighed 9lb 3oz, B was 11lb 0.5oz. Not sure what the germans are like for letting you go padt 40 weeks?
Chelle, we don't know anyone there! but i should have a good few months to figure out where I want to give birth...
Floridagirl, really hope it's just some harmless spotting...

As for me, lie in this morning, but world war 3 when i got up. Should be mediating, not on hete!


----------



## waiting2012

Well Back to work--I work in a daycare center that is part of a Baptist church--my class is the 18 month-36 months age...(basically toddlers and 2's..) I have 3 that will be 3 over the next 3 months...I have toliet trained them, watch learn their colors in english and spanish, shapes, even recognize their names! My baby birds will be flying onto the 3's and 4's class soon...:cry::happydance:...LOL...

Anyhow--I hope everyone has a SUPER DAY!!

Florida--I pray that your spotting doesn't become anything serious! I had bleeding and spotting with my daughter--clots too!

Ladies--Thanks for the replies to my "delivery" question--it's quite interesting to read other's birth experiences or how they "plan" for it to go...It's been 11 years since I gave birth in any form or fashion so almost like being pg again for the first time...It was a pleasant reminder at 4:25 *the time I have woke up the last 3 days* to goto the bathroom..And the nausea I feel this am as I really think today is the start of my week 4 (as today is when my AF was due again) but I'm not changing my ticker-what's one day?....LOL....

So love, hugs, and prayers to all!!! Congrats to any "new" September mommas!!! **Like my cycle buddy Amanda--we should see soon how her hpts are progressing!**


----------



## FloridaGirl21

MommaAlexis said:


> Name (just first)? Alex!
> 
> How old are you? 19
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? Ticker says September 3rd!
> 
> What # child is this for you? One!
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Cute little girl!
> 
> Are you finding out the gender? Absolutely.
> 
> How many months were you TTC? Only one! I feel so blessed for that!
> 
> Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Just some good ol' prenatal vitamins. :)

welcome Alexis! congrats on your pregnancy!! :happydance:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I've had a bit more blood this morning.. I can only see it on the tp if I push up, but it's definitely there. It was accompanied by AF type cramping, but haven't had any cramps for about an hour now.. Got my first beta & progesterone draw this morning.. Will hopefully find out the results later today & then 2nd beta is Thursday morning..


----------



## drboo

Hi everyone,
We found out yesterday that we're having a baby!
Here is some info about myself:
Name (just first)? Stephanie

How old are you? 36

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? September 2, but not sure if that's exact 

What # child is this for you? first

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I have no idea! 

Are you finding out the gender? DH doesn't want to

How many months were you TTC? 6

Are you on any meds o help support your pregnancy? prenatal vitamins I was taking before. W haven't seen the doctor yet.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: Stephanie, I think we have a couple stephanie's :) welcome and congrats on your pregnancy!!


----------



## Chellxx

Well this is todays test whooop, it came up within the time and is deffo pink
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111227-00189.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 9









IMG-20111225-00154.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Pusscat

Hello ladies :wave: I don't quite believe I'm posting here, still don't believe it has actually happened! I'm trying not to get too carried away just yet!! We've only been TTC one month and totally wasn't expecting to get lucky first time around! I found out I was pregnant at 8dpo, which was yesterday. And the line got darker today :happydance: Going to keep testing for as long as I have tests!

*How old are you?* 27

*What's your EDD, how have you figured that date?* 9th Sept 2012. Worked out from OV date.

*What # child is this for you?* 1

*Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?* No idea

*Are you finding out the gender?* Don't know yet. We'll cross that bridge when we come to it!

*How many months were you TTC?* 1!

*Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy?* I've been taking b6 as my luteal phase has only been 10 days at the longest and the shortest was only 8. I'll be talking to doctor about whether I should continue taking it during pregnancy.

I've only told DH so far and don't know when to tell my mum! I want to do it face to face as I know she'll be emotional but she lives on the other side of the country. I'm going to have to invent some reason for her to come over soon..

Looking forward to getting to know you all and :dust: for lots of sticky beans.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

welcome pusscat! :hi: congrats on your pregnancy!!

Michelle, beautiful lines! :D


----------



## brooke1993

Hi ladies Congrats to each and everyone of you.mt edd is 9/1/2012 may I join please? ((hugs))


----------



## FloridaGirl21

congrats on your pregnancy brooke! welcome to september mommies :D


----------



## holywoodmum

Congrats brooke, pusscat and stephanie! 
Nice lines michelle :)
Pusscat, I caught first month with both dds... It's v exciting!


----------



## lynze_an

Called the doctor and made my first appointment! Yay! January 19 seems like an eternity. I had a MC in September at 8 Weeks and never got to see a hb,,, so I'm super nervous and just praying to see that little heart beating away. Florida girl, hope your bleeding turns out to be nothing, fx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## myvirgoways

Hi ladies! I am excited to announce that I can join you all with a September 2 due date! I got my BFP on December 23 at 12-13DPO. Congratulations to you all! When do you visit the doctor? I called today and they said for me to come in at nine weeks! So that will be the last week in January! Eeeeek!! Long wait! I've already gone to Barnes and Noble and bought four pregnancy books. Hahaha!! Any special eating habits for you all? I am focusing on organic as much as I can, and lots of veggie and fruit smoothies. What's the one thing you're going to have a hard time giving up now that you're pregnant!?! We have a giant trampoline and I'm thinking I might be a little disappointed that next summer I won't be jumping, but totally worth it!!!!

*Name (just first)?* Rachel
*How old are you? *29
*What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? *September 2 based on detected ovulation date
*What # child is this for you?* 1
*Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?* Just hoping she/he sticks!!
*Are you finding out the gender?* Absolutely!!
*How many months were you TTC? *11-12
*Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? *Progesterone suppositories and Metformin, though I'm not convinced I need the Metformin.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lynze_an said:


> Called the doctor and made my first appointment! Yay! January 19 seems like an eternity. I had a MC in September at 8 Weeks and never got to see a hb,,, so I'm super nervous and just praying to see that little heart beating away. Florida girl, hope your bleeding turns out to be nothing, fx :hugs::hugs:

:hi: Lindsey, so appt's not January 7th?

My spotting is pretty much gone. It's kind of brownish.. My DR is ganna try to get me in next week just to put my mind at ease xx



myvirgoways said:


> Hi ladies! I am excited to announce that I can join you all with a September 2 due date! I got my BFP on December 23 at 12-13DPO. Congratulations to you all! When do you visit the doctor? I called today and they said for me to come in at nine weeks! So that will be the last week in January! Eeeeek!! Long wait! I've already gone to Barnes and Noble and bought four pregnancy books. Hahaha!! Any special eating habits for you all? I am focusing on organic as much as I can, and lots of veggie and fruit smoothies. What's the one thing you're going to have a hard time giving up now that you're pregnant!?! We have a giant trampoline and I'm thinking I might be a little disappointed that next summer I won't be jumping, but totally worth it!!!!
> 
> *How old are you? *29
> *What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? *September 2 based on detected ovulation date
> *What # child is this for you?* 1
> *Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?* Just hoping she/he sticks!!
> *Are you finding out the gender?* Absolutely!!
> *How many months were you TTC? *11-12
> *Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? *Progesterone suppositories and Metformin, though I'm not convinced I need the Metformin.

welcome hun :hi: I'm not convinced I need my Metformin either, take it anyway though :shrug: congrats on your pregnancy!! :D


----------



## holywoodmum

Hi virgo :wave: you can bounce on trampiline when you need to evict baby!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

We have a lot of ladies due September 1st-3rd :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

My DR called & said that they had accidently called in the wrong dosage for my Progesterone.. I've been on 100mg daily Progesterone & was supposed to be taking 200mg.. I feel convinced that's why I was spotting & I'm glad I upped my own dosage last night! I think maybe that saved me... Spotting has tapered off and is just a brownish-yellowish tinged CM now.. Feeling more optimistic right now! Spotting is such a scary thing in pregnancy :nope:


----------



## holywoodmum

mummies instinct :)


----------



## Riliye

Hah, I've been coerced into this thread by FloridaGirl. :haha:

So I guess I'll fill out the questionnaire first! 

*Name (just first)?* 
Tiffany, but call me Tiff

*How old are you?* 
24

*What's your EDD, how have you figured that date?*
September 2nd, based off O date

*What # child is this for you?* 
My first!

*Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?*
I haven't the faintest idea! Hah!

*Are you finding out the gender?* 
Absolutely! We'll probably start guessing as soon as we see it! 

*How many months were you TTC? *
A long while. NTNP from November of '09 until January of '11, where we were actively TTC until now. PCOS is a b*tch. 

*Are you on any meds o help support your pregnancy?* 
Nothing beyond prenatals...and I don't think those count! 


My first appointment is January 11th! I'm freaking out a little since I lost the last pregnancy, but we'll see. I'm thinking positive and doing everything I can, so it's really out of my hands. I lost the last one at 4(+5) and today is 4(+2) so I'll probably hold my breath all week!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Tiff, FXed tightly that this is your forever baby & yay that you joined! I think we'll all really find a lot of support in eachother.. Especially as more mommies find out that they are pregnant & we have more ladies going to the same things.. I've got PCOS too, and yes, it really does suck! Anyway, congrats on your pregnancy!!


----------



## holywoodmum

congratulations tiff! I'm sure when you get past Friday you might be able to relax a little more


----------



## Riliye

I'm feeling better about this one. Check out these tests!

This is the test I took just a day before I lost the last one at 18DPO...the tests got progressively lighter from 12dpo on. 

https://oi43.tinypic.com/a23l2u.jpg

And here is the positive I got at 13DPO this cycle. 

https://i42.tinypic.com/34pnpe9.jpg


Sorry those are so big, I'm not sure how to make them any smaller, haha! Did anyone else get a super duper dark line like that at 13DPO? People keep suggesting that maybe my rainbow baby is...rainbow babIES. Not sure what to think about that.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Tiff, I've been told the same thing.. Curious as to how many LOs there are in there! Here's my 13DPO test.. Your test looks fab!


Spoiler
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1254.jpg


----------



## holywoodmum

That's great there is such a difference! I'm not sure about the darkness meaning two babies though!? Maybe you OV'd a little earlier than you thought, so you're actually further on? Or also even with tests of the same brand, there is a tolerance level, and some will be slightly more accurate than others... 
Have you tried a digi to see how many weeks that says?


----------



## Riliye

I'm vaguely terrified of the digi...cause last cycle when I lost it all I got was Not Pregnant from it, so I haven't gathered the courage to pee on one of those yet. Maybe at the end of the week I will, to celebrate getting past my loss milestone!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

they don't sell digis in the US with the conception indicator :( They just say 'pregnant' or 'not pregnant'.. I've been told that if you get dark positives early on, that means that there is a larger presence of hcg in your system.. That could mean a few things, 1) you ovulated sooner than you thought, 2) you're just producing hcg in large quantities and 3) there is a possibility you've got multiples.. I was on Clomid & that increases your chances for multiples, so I really don't know, the possibility is there :shrug:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Tiff, I got a 'pregnant' on a digi & my FRER was faint! Here's my FRER pics at 9DPO, when the digi said pregnant too... You'd for sure get 'pregnant' on a digi!

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1223.jpg

excuse my paperwork!


----------



## Angel2Fire

Name (just first)? Kayla

How old are you? 25

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? I'm not 100% sure, but going from my ovulation date I know it will be a September baby :) 

What # child is this for you? number 2, I already have a little boy called Chaise who is 2 1/2

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? no idea, but I;m guessing a boy as it runs in my husbands family.

Are you finding out the gender? Yes definetly :)

How many months were you TTC? Well we weren't trying, but neither preventing since my son was born. 

Are you on any meds o help support your pregnancy? no but I'm on a lot of tablets for health conditions that I might have to come off :( 

Just wanted to say Congrats to all the other September mummys to be, and I look forward to 'meeting' you all :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: Kayla! Welcome :D When did you O?


----------



## lynze_an

This thread is really growing now. Hi to everyone who has recently joined, it will great to have this support system of everyone going through the same things! 
@floridagirl yeah my app changed, all sorts of scheduling issues with the doc, but he his very good, so I'll deal with it.
Oh and the absolute hardest thing for me to give up is caffeine! I am a coffee maniac, so I've switched to 1/2 caff and only one cup ): my little angel is so worth it though!


----------



## parker

Thanks FloridaGirl, I'm glad to hear you're doing better now- I'm also really scared of my progesterone levels but hoping I can get them checked soon. 

Also, can you adjust my EDD to Sep 6th? Thanks!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

d you have a history of low progesterone levels? and done :flow:


----------



## skye88

I am due Sept. 2nd....very excited and would love to have you all be my support


----------



## FloridaGirl21

welcome skye! and congrats on your pregnancy :D


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm being bad and drinking half mocha latte half milk. That's like, barely any coffee. I miss it. Oh.. I love the smell of it even more since being pregnant. It's sad! Anyone else having issues with DH? We were TTC and ever since he found out he's been panicking. I don't really understand it. We knew this would be the outcome of TTC, so why the panic button? Help?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww Alex, maybe he just didn't realize it would happen so soon :hugs: maybe just give him some time.. I'm sure he'll get used to the idea.. :hugs::hugs:

Im really craving coffee too.. :( Seems like Im craving it more now :wacko:


----------



## MommaAlexis

True. It WAS our first cycle. I was just so excited and when I told him he just sat in the living room barely talking all night. And it's been variations of that since then with an occasional and RARE mix of "I'm going to be a dad again." Haha, I guess I was just hoping to be able to share my excitement with him, not have to hide it from him.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww hun. i'm sure he'll come around :hugs:


----------



## skye88

MommaAlexis said:


> I'm being bad and drinking half mocha latte half milk. That's like, barely any coffee. I miss it. Oh.. I love the smell of it even more since being pregnant. It's sad! Anyone else having issues with DH? We were TTC and ever since he found out he's been panicking. I don't really understand it. We knew this would be the outcome of TTC, so why the panic button? Help?

OMG totally having the same problem here...Dont feel bad! Once he goes to the first visit and sees the heartbeat he will calm down. Its emotional for me :cry: We have only been trying for about 2 months and baaaam the 3rd month here we are!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Forum group hug! :) I'm planning away the nursery with my best friend, just to give me something to think about and talk about. It's helped telling her (much to his objections)


----------



## lynze_an

Keeping the secret is so hard! This is obviously the most important thing in my life at the moment and all I think about,, so not being able to talk to everyone about it is driving me crazy. :wacko:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

ohh geez, Lindsay.. I know how that is.. Can you at least tell your mom? I told mine, she's been a huge support. 

It's nice that we have each other, you're not completely alone :hugs:


----------



## Pusscat

lynze_an said:


> Keeping the secret is so hard! This is obviously the most important thing in my life at the moment and all I think about,, so not being able to talk to everyone about it is driving me crazy. :wacko:

I could have written the exact same words as you just have!! I'm am so so impatient to tell people. But I still don't fully believe it myself and I'm really paranoid about things going wrong! I know my mum had a mc before she had me and I think that's what's made me nervous! I've never properly spoken to her about it though so I don't know at what stage of pregnancy it was at. I know I really should tell her and ask her lots of questions, but with her not living close by I can't yet as I don't want to do it over the phone!

I'm going to the doctors this afternoon. I've had a chest infection for 5 WEEKS!!!! And it is really getting me down. I've had 2 lots of antibiotics but still not better. I know there's some stronger drugs they could give me as they tried to give me them last time I went but then I told them I was TTC and she said they're not suitable for pregnancy. So I really don't know what they can give me now to make me better :cry:


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations kayla and skye!
Pusscat, hope your chest clears soon!
Enjoying a kiddie free day today, off out for lunch with DH shortly. although only just had breakfast!


----------



## lynze_an

@floridagirl I have tolthat soundd my mil and that is a huge help so I can at least talk to someone about it, but we made the mistake of telling allot of close friends and family when I was pregnant in September. After my MC that month it was just too hard having to untell everyone :cry:

@pusscat that sounds awful to have all those medical issues going on while newly preggo. It would prolly help to tell your mom,,,, we told fil and mil so that we would have someone to talk to about it and even if something happens, we want them :flower:for support


----------



## neadyda

I got my BFP today!!! 

Name (just first)? Sinead

How old are you? 22

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 3rd September I figured it out from my last period

What # child is this for you? Number 2

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I think its another boy!

Are you finding out the gender? YES!

How many months were you TTC? nearly 2 months

Are you on any meds o help support your pregnancy Nope


----------



## FloridaGirl21

*pusscat*, I hope that chest infection clears up soon! Doesn't sound good at all :hugs: hun

*Lindsey*, I know exactly how that it :nope: It's heartbreaking having to tell everyone about your loss. But it's always good to tell at least one person. They are there to support and love you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Welcome Sinead! and congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I got my first beta back, it was 371, I need a 742 or higher for my blood draw tomorrow! normal range for 14DPO is 3-426 (yesterday was 14DPO).. I know that first # doesn't mean much without the 2nd, but I can't believe it was that high With my first MC, I was about 6wks and the highest my beta got to was about 1600.. I should be close to a beta of 3000 before I hit my 5th week of pregnancy if levels keep increasing as they should! :)


----------



## kittiyara

BFP yesterday at 12DPO!!! scared out of my mind. conceived on 12/16 - - so that puts me at Sept 7th. First prenatal Tuesday Jan 3rd. Fingers crossed s/he is sticky. I may take a test everyday until then...crazy???


----------



## kittiyara

Sorry didnt see this until late


Name (just first)? Natalie

How old are you? 30

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 9/07 based on conception

What # child is this for you? FRST!!!!

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? BOY 

Are you finding out the gender? absolutely

How many months were you TTC? 2

Are you on any meds o help support your pregnancy? no - just opks


----------



## hal423

Hi ladies! Can I join you? I got 2 positives yesterday on cheapies and confirmed with a digital today at 12dpo. Praying hard for a sticky bean!

Name (just first)? Allison

How old are you? 31

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 6th of September from my last period

What # child is this for you? FIRST!!

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? No idea!

Are you finding out the gender? YES!

How many months were you TTC? about 3 months

Are you on any meds o help support your pregnancy? Just prenatals


----------



## FloridaGirl21

congrats on your pregnancy Natalie!! welcome to the September mommies thread!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

congrats on your pregnancy Allison! welcome :D


----------



## EmyDra

(keeping up with this thread and hoping to join with a BFP later on! ;))


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: Emy! FXed you can join us with your :bfp: soon! :hugs:


----------



## skye88

FloridaGirl21 said:


> congrats on your pregnancy Allison! welcome :D

I need help FloridaGirl21 posting my due date and all the baby calendars to my posts like everyone else. My posts are looking very bare :(


----------



## skye88

Name (just first)? Skye

How old are you? 23

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 2nd of September from my last period

What # child is this for you? 1st bundle of joy

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? BOOOY PLEASE O PLEASE

Are you finding out the gender? Yup

How many months were you TTC? about 2-3 months

Are you on any meds o help support your pregnancy?None :nope: getting there though


----------



## FloridaGirl21

skye88 said:


> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> congrats on your pregnancy Allison! welcome :D
> 
> I need help FloridaGirl21 posting my due date and all the baby calendars to my posts like everyone else. My posts are looking very bare :(Click to expand...

Allison, you can click on anyone's tickers to go to that website & create your own ticker. Then go to the "User CP" link at the top right of your BnB tool bar, then down the left side click on "Edit Signature" & you'll copy & paste the BBcode in the signature box.


----------



## kittiyara

ok - can you gals ease my mind? I ruled out this month for us because I got a BFN at 10 dpo (christmas) so I decided to unwind with a lot of adult beverages. I was pretty toasted that night. But I just got my BFP last night/this morning. Is everything okay or dis I harm the little peanut??


----------



## FloridaGirl21

obviously stay away from booze from this point on, but I really think you're okay this early on :hugs: try not to worry! :hugs:


----------



## holywoodmum

Congrats Sinead, Natalie, skye and Allison!
Florida, those numbers sound good. FX it has risen tomorrow!
Hi emy! :wave:
Kitti plenty of people end in that situation... Obviously not ideal, but the embryo is surviving on the yolk sac now, not placenta, so nothing crossing directly x


----------



## EmyDra

(Hey Holywoodmum, (Lucy), I shouldn't be here :haha: - presumptious wishful thinking.)

But since I am I'd say you should be fine with drink and try not to worry. First time around I worried all the way through pregnancy that because I'd found out at 6 weeks pregnant and drank quite a lot up till then, it would have an effect on bubs.
But he's fine :). Try not to worry about it as there's no real way of putting your mind at ease and baby would probably rather you weren't stressing about something :)


----------



## holywoodmum

You could well be here Emy!! Now that period from hell is hopefully over... how is Silas?


----------



## Riliye

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Tiff, I got a 'pregnant' on a digi & my FRER was faint! Here's my FRER pics at 9DPO, when the digi said pregnant too... You'd for sure get 'pregnant' on a digi!

*Ysa* -- Oh man, I don't know. That seems like an awfully big leap. I'm peeing on my last hpt on Friday morning (my loss milestone) just to ease my mind. We thought I'd get a pregnant "for sure" last time, and it just didn't happen. Your levels sound good so far! Fingers crossed for all of us, and especially those of us PAL!

*Kayla* -- Congrats on joining us here! Looking forward to chatting with you through the months! 

*Skye* -- We have the same due date! Approximately. Mine may change at my upcoming appointment...we'll see! If I change much I'm not going to be a September lady anymore! 

*MommaAlexis* -- So far the DH has been my absolute rock...but we have been hoping for a baby since we got married over two years ago and actively trying now for 12 months, so he's in a little bit of a different boat. I think your DH will calm down in a bit. Have to realize that it's a very scary situation for him, and he has absolutely no control over any of it. At least we ladies have the comfort of knowing baby is with us all the time! 

*Sinead* -- Congrats on your positive! Your EDD is the day after mine. =) 

*Natalie* -- I'd be peeing on a stick every day if I could afford it! And then framing the tests in a little shrine, or something. :haha:

*Allison* -- Congrats! Also congrats for braving the dreaded digi. I hate those things! Scare me to death. 

*Kitti* -- Like holywood said, it's obviously not an ideal, but I think that early baby should be fine. I know I had a big ol' swig of beer a couple days before Christmas (I think it was about 10 dpo or so? Work sent me home with a sample of booze and I just had to try it!) and I'm not all that worried about it. 


Okay, whew! I think that's everyone, lol. How's everyone coming along today? Any new symptoms? I had this hankering for spicy nachos for breakfast, so guess what I ate! Oh boy, let's all cross our fingers that today ISN'T the day morning sickness kicks in. I'm doing well with my water goal -- 64 oz a day, every day since my BFP. I'm not sure if it's baby making me run pee, or just all the water! :haha:

The girls are getting pretty sore. Not super painful, but it makes me irritable for them to be touched, and they're sore enough that stairs are not fun to go down in any hurry. It seems to get worse as the day goes on. Today is 4(+3) for me. This was the point last time where all my symptoms disappeared. So for the rest of the week...I'll probably be on pins and needles. Man, this waiting stuff is for the birds! I had a major freak out this morning which lead to the DH saying "If it's any consolation, you're a million times more hormonal this time! That's gotta be a good sign, right?!" The last he said so pleadingly that I couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Got my first appointment date! February 3rd :( I'll be 9w3d


----------



## drboo

Kittiyara, I wouldn't worry about the booze. I have plenty of friends who had no idea they were pregnant for about two months and did plenty of drinking in that time and the baby is fine. I got a BFN at dpo 12, December 23, and I had 2-3 glasses of wine the next night. When I got my BFP on dpo 15 I felt a bit bad about the drinking but logically it's not going to harm the baby. Anyways it's frequent binge drinking that's been shown to have an impact. In my circle (lots of health researchers) everyone agrees that the occasional drink has no impact whatsoever. And being toasted once won't matter in the end.


----------



## hal423

Thanks for the welcome! Sorry to hear about the sore boobs, Ri - that hasnt happened for me yet. Right now I'm just a little crampy. And kitty, I don't believe the few drinks will hurt anything at all. I asked my friend who's an OB the same question because the night before I got my BFP I had about 2.5 glasses of wine. She said that shouldn't hurt anything this early.

I just made my first appt for jan 19 - gosh that seems so far away!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hal, your appt is closer than mine! I have to wait until feb.3rd :(


----------



## mummygabby

Hi ladies was wondering can i join just found out im pregnant and nervous and excited and wondering how the rest of you r feeling i have really sore back and AF like cramps is this normal i can't remember i had a miss in April and my daughter is 15 so its a while a go


----------



## lynze_an

hal423 said:


> Thanks for the welcome! Sorry to hear about the sore boobs, Ri - that hasnt happened for me yet. Right now I'm just a little crampy. And kitty, I don't believe the few drinks will hurt anything at all. I asked my friend who's an OB the same question because the night before I got my BFP I had about 2.5 glasses of wine. She said that shouldn't hurt anything this early.
> 
> I just made my first appt for jan 19 - gosh that seems so far away!

Mine is the same day! And your right, it seems like an eternity


----------



## haylz9

Hi everyone :flower:

I should be due around the 3rd of september, I think. I'm already feeling quite pregnant and had my first lot of morning sickness yesterday when I threw up after breakfast. This pregnancy was a total shock but still very welcomed. 

Name (just first)? Hayley
How old are you? 16
What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? September 3rd based on LMP
What # child is this for you? 1
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? No idea
Are you finding out the gender? Yes, I'd love a surprise but am far to impatient 
How many months were you TTC? I wasn't TTC 
Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Nothing except prenatals. 

Congrats to all the september mummies.


----------



## myvirgoways

kittiyara said:


> ok - can you gals ease my mind? I ruled out this month for us because I got a BFN at 10 dpo (christmas) so I decided to unwind with a lot of adult beverages. I was pretty toasted that night. But I just got my BFP last night/this morning. Is everything okay or dis I harm the little peanut??

It's definitely OK. I did the same actually (holiday work party!) and then read in the What To Expect When Your're Expecting book that it is completely fine! Don't worry!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

mummygabby said:


> Hi ladies was wondering can i join just found out im pregnant and nervous and excited and wondering how the rest of you r feeling i have really sore back and AF like cramps is this normal i can't remember i had a miss in April and my daughter is 15 so its a while a go

mumygabby, congrats on your pregnancy! yes, AF like cramps are completely normal. when are you due? how far along are you?



haylz9 said:
 

> Hi everyone :flower:
> 
> I should be due around the 3rd of september, I think. I'm already feeling quite pregnant and had my first lot of morning sickness yesterday when I threw up after breakfast. This pregnancy was a total shock but still very welcomed.
> 
> Name (just first)? Hayley
> How old are you? 16
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? September 3rd based on LMP
> What # child is this for you? 1
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? No idea
> Are you finding out the gender? Yes, I'd love a surprise but am far to impatient
> How many months were you TTC? I wasn't TTC
> Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Nothing except prenatals.
> 
> Congrats to all the september mummies.

Congrats on your pregnancy Hayley! Welcome to the September mommies thread!


----------



## Kindra

Name (just first)? Kindra

How old are you? 30

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 9-4-12 baby center due date 

What # child is this for you? 7th

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? no clue lol

Are you finding out the gender?nope

How many months were you TTC?3 months

Are you on any meds o help support your pregnancy? I was on blood thinners last time but I don't think I will be this time around


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Welcome Kindra! Congrats on your pregnancy!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Ohh, and we have the same EDD. :D


----------



## Sheeshee

Name (just first)? Elisha

How old are you? 31

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? Sept 3 (based on LMP)

What # child is this for you? 1

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? No idea

Are you finding out the gender? undecided

How many months were you TTC? 34 very long months

Are you on any meds o help support your pregnancy? nope

I am so excited to be here. :happydance: It has been a long road for hubby and me. I was actually scheduled in for surgery on Dec 23 to have uterine polyps removed but got a BFP instead!!!!! Still in shock

Called the doctor today to make first appointment and was told they won't see me until 8-10 weeks unless there is a specific concern. I am concerned about my polyps and what that means for pregnancy so I did manage to get a quick appointment for Jan 2. It was made very clear that it was only a short appointment to ask some questions. I'm hoping when I see her, I can talk her into letting me come in for my first prenatal appointment early hehe.


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations mummygabby :) I'd say cramps etc pretty normal...

Hayley, congrats to you too! How are you feeling about being pg since you weren't trying?
Congrats kindra and elisha! What a wonderful xmas bfp after 34 months!
As for me, Not much new. Got 3+ on a digi yesterday :) just getting sad now cos DH starting hid new job in 4 days, in gemany. Girls and I not moving til easter. Gonna be hard :(


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

Oh my gosh there's already September due dates.. 

I was due Sept. 25th, 2011 and had her Sept. 30th..

Ahhh emotions.. I could cry.. :haha:

Congrats ladies! :flow: 
September is a great birth month!:thumbup:


----------



## haylz9

Thanks Holywoodmum. Congrats on your pregnancy. 

My feelings are all over the place at the moment. I only found out 3 days ago and I'm really scared and shocked but also happy and excited as well.


----------



## holywoodmum

I'm sure you'll get loads of support here Hayley, so feel free to ask lots of questions and voice any concerns!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Sheeshee said:


> Name (just first)? Elisha
> 
> How old are you? 31
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? Sept 3 (based on LMP)
> 
> What # child is this for you? 1
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? No idea
> 
> Are you finding out the gender? undecided
> 
> How many months were you TTC? 34 very long months
> 
> Are you on any meds o help support your pregnancy? nope
> 
> I am so excited to be here. :happydance: It has been a long road for hubby and me. I was actually scheduled in for surgery on Dec 23 to have uterine polyps removed but got a BFP instead!!!!! Still in shock
> 
> Called the doctor today to make first appointment and was told they won't see me until 8-10 weeks unless there is a specific concern. I am concerned about my polyps and what that means for pregnancy so I did manage to get a quick appointment for Jan 2. It was made very clear that it was only a short appointment to ask some questions. I'm hoping when I see her, I can talk her into letting me come in for my first prenatal appointment early hehe.

OMG, 34 months! Congrats Elisha!!! :happydance: Welcome to September mommies thread! I'm not familiar with 'polyps', but hopefully you can get some answers on the 2nd.


----------



## myvirgoways

Hi ladies...got some disappointing news today, and it doesn't look like I'll be in this thread much longer. I started freaking out because my pregnancy test lines were not getting darker and the soreness in my boobs has decreased a ton. So I called the OB/GYN's office and asked to have a blood test. I got my numbers back today and are only at 34. I'm certain they should be over 100. I am going back tomorrow to have blood drawn again to see what they are at. They should be doubling every 48 hours and it doesn't look like that is happening, so I'm preparing for the worst. Big sigh. =(


----------



## holywoodmum

Aw virgo, sorry hun. I really hope it was just some dodgy tests and the numbers are up tomorrow x


----------



## kittiyara

myvirgoways said:


> Hi ladies...got some disappointing news today, and it doesn't look like I'll be in this thread much longer. I started freaking out because my pregnancy test lines were not getting darker and the soreness in my boobs has decreased a ton. So I called the OB/GYN's office and asked to have a blood test. I got my numbers back today and are only at 34. I'm certain they should be over 100. I am going back tomorrow to have blood drawn again to see what they are at. They should be doubling every 48 hours and it doesn't look like that is happening, so I'm preparing for the worst. Big sigh. =(

I am so sorry to hear that. Keep your head up - it is still early. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

myvirgoways said:


> Hi ladies...got some disappointing news today, and it doesn't look like I'll be in this thread much longer. I started freaking out because my pregnancy test lines were not getting darker and the soreness in my boobs has decreased a ton. So I called the OB/GYN's office and asked to have a blood test. I got my numbers back today and are only at 34. I'm certain they should be over 100. I am going back tomorrow to have blood drawn again to see what they are at. They should be doubling every 48 hours and it doesn't look like that is happening, so I'm preparing for the worst. Big sigh. =(

:hugs: don't loose hope.. There is another BnB'er, her first beta came in at 34, second at 86 & 3rd at 600 (the last one was 3 or 4 days after the 2nd). All that matters is that they are increasing as they should. :hugs: and make sure to relax. I know it can be hard, but don't loose hope just yet :hugs:


----------



## Chellxx

Congrats to everyone on your bfp's, I only went away for a day and this thread has grown loads whoop whoop to us all xx

Virgo - I hope your numbers increase as they should and that this s your forever baby xx

Florida - your first appt is on my 30th birthday, I'll be spending the day getting tanked on champaign.... Oh no wait that was last weeks plan now I'll have to stick to water lol.

I haven't had any new symptoms really just real tired all the time :yawn: 

Hope your all keeping well, oh and thanks to whoever it was who said about drinking water you reminded me to top up my bottle and keep hydrated.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Chellxx said:


> Florida - *your first appt is on my 30th birthday, I'll be spending the day getting tanked on champaign.... Oh no wait that was last weeks plan now I'll have to stick to water lol.*
> 
> I haven't had any new symptoms really just real tired all the time :yawn:

:haha: too cute! IDK why, but I've been craving things I can't have! Like a beer :wacko: I never crave beers!

I'm extremely tired too, this is exhausting! :)


----------



## holywoodmum

Chell, I was pregnant for my 30th too. I was away with a big group of friends. I kept my glass full of zero alcohol beer when no one was looking! I'd just had scan at 11 weeks though so we announced it while we were away!


----------



## Becka.

Hi FloridaGirl21 I found you sorry I didn't look proper on the other thread to find the link 
So my name is Becka (Rebecca) I am 27 and I am due 4/09/12 our first wedding anniversary and it's our first what a gift for use. We have been ttc for 9 months but ntnp for about 3years. My DH keeps saying its going to be a boy but I don't mined ether way as long as it's healthy. I'm not sure if I will found out what we are haveing as I'm not thinking that far ahead.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: Becka, glad you joined :) congrats again & we look forward to getting to know you! :D


----------



## parker

FloridaGirl, after having 2 very early chemicals (I think due to short luteal phases) my ob/gyn recommended that if I make it to 4 weeks, I should come in to check my progesterone levels to make sure I'm okay. I'm at 4 weeks today, but unfortunately I'm in the UK right now and have to wait until I'm back in the US at 5 weeks. I'm about to call the doctor's office again, had to leave a message yesterday. I'm more optimistic this time because I'm getting very dark solid lines on my BFPs (getting darker every day) which never happened before, and I think taking B6 may have sorted out my issues. I haven't had any spotting or anything so I *think* my progesterone is ok. But you never know and I'm still very nervous that I could lose this pregnancy as well.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

parker, you could always try to pick up some Progesterone cream. I'm not sure, but you may be able to buy it in a store, just to be on the safe side. The fact that your lines are still getting darker is a great sign! When is AF due?


----------



## parker

That's what kills me, I have progesterone cream at home (I tried it after O last month, but still got a chemical- it didn't do anything to lengthen my luteal phase). Anyway, in the UK you can't get progesterone cream over the counter- I thought about taking it with me here, but my ob/gyn recommended not using it unless the blood tests confirm a deficiency.So I'm really not sure what to do. AF was due between 10 DPO - 12 DPO, so I'm now 2 days late at 14 DPO with no sign of any blood or bad cramps and solid BFPs. I hope I'm in the clear, really not sure what else I can do over here though. :/

Just touched bases with my doctor's office--they had to contact my doctor to put in the blood work request, but hopefully it shouldn't be a problem getting that done when I return home next week. I will feel better when I have the blood work done though!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hopefully the B6 did it's job & you'll be able to hold out til next week! It already looks like the B6 may have helped :) :hugs:


----------



## holywoodmum

congratulations becca!


----------



## holywoodmum

ok, do i'be poas every day since bfp on sat, and I'm 4+3 now... anyway, this morning I. dipped two different ICs in same wee. one a nice dark bfp within one minute, the other a barely there line... So i held my pee and tested again.... Same two types of IC and a frer. Frer test line really dark and showed before control line, one ic +be, the other bfn - it's msking me really paranoid. Same brand IC gave bfp yesterday...
the pic is second lot of tests...
https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-PVd4pjUMZN0/TvyoGLwFOwI/AAAAAAAAAaE/7BQd5keejXI/s1600/IMAG0184-751679.jpg


----------



## Ame

Hi ladies I would like to cautiously join your group. I got my BFP on Christmas day but after having my third MC in October I am nervous. 

Congratulations to all of you!!!

Name (just first)? *Amanda*

How old are you? *28*

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? *September 1st*

What # child is this for you? *1*

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? *For some reason I think girl*

Are you finding out the gender? *Absolutely *

How many months were you TTC? *30 months*

Are you on any meds o help support your pregnancy? *Nope*


----------



## FloridaGirl21

do you know what the IC sensitivities are?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Welcome Amanda :hi: Congrats on your pregnancy! I understand your worry because of your prior losses.. There is a thread in the PAL section, anyone with prior losses should join it.. The ladies there are great & so supportive.. You should have a look around the PAL section. FXed this is your forever baby!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

here's the link to the thread if anyone w/ recurrent losses wants to join: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-after-loss/822106-pal-after-recurrent-losses-come-join-us.html


----------



## holywoodmum

FloridaGirl21 said:


> do you know what the IC sensitivities are?

No idea... But both brands were pos yesterday...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

IC's aren't always reliable. The fact that your getting positives on 2 different kinds of tests means that you have nothing to worry about. The IC could just be faulty. Stop testing before you drive yourself crazy! :wacko: You know your preggo :hugs:


----------



## Riliye

How's everyone doing today? Hello to all the new faces! 

*Virgo* -- Fingers crossed that everything works out all right. Maybe you've just got a slow-cooker in there! 

*Chell* -- Ugh! The water! I'm working hard to drink a solid 64 oz a day. Yesterday it was hard, as even water made me nauseous. Luckily, today I just feel like I could eat a horse, so far! 

*parker* -- I'm sort of in the same boat as you; Lost my little bean at 4(+5) in November. Had extremely faint BFPs the whole time but it was my first time ever having a second line, so I thought nothing of it. This time I'm getting strong positives, so it's making me rethink my knee-jerk diagnosis that last time the loss was due to my PCOS. Seems like if something was wrong with ME, it would be affecting this one too. The only thing I did different this cycle was Vitex though!

*Holywood* -- Maybe you just got a batch of defective ICs? I don't know, that sounds really weird. 

*Ame/Amanda* -- There seem to be several of us here in the thread dealing with pregnancy after loss. I'm glad we can all be here for one another. 


Overall, I'm feeling pretty positive today. My boobs are sore enough now that if the DH even looks at them a certain way it aggravates me...but I'm pretty sure that's because I'm having one heck of a manic day. I can't keep control of my moods at all! 

I'm not sure if this is a prego symptom or not, but since about two, maybe three days now I'm having some AWFUL soreness in my neck, back and shoulders, near my spine. Granted, I work as a cashier in a pretty busy grocery store, but this kind of soreness is what I'd normally associate with 10-days-in-a-row-through-holiday-season-oh-god-why-me, and not just one normal 8 hour work day. I took a bath -- carefully monitored for temperature, since apparently the DH has done research himself and has decided I may have to sleep outside in a tent with no blankets if he thinks I'm getting too warm! :haha: -- and it did seem to help, but then I wake up again this morning and there it is, right back. Anyone else noticing something similar?

An edit: Here's another thing I'm curious about: Why on a pregnancy forum do we not have an option of "hungry" or "moody" or "sore" for our moods! Lol, I was still amused.


----------



## Emaskew

Hi there september 2012 mummys!!! I got my BFP yesterday!!!!!

Name (just first)? Emma 

How old are you? 27 28 in april

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? NHS Guidlines based on last period
What # child is this for you? 1st baby!!!

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Girl

Are you finding out the gender? YES!

How many months were you TTC? two years!!!

Are you on any meds o help support your pregnancy Nope


----------



## Ame

Thank you for the welcome. 

FloridaGirl I am going to go to that thread thank you.

I'm a total mess this time around I think its because I actually believe so much that this is it. I probably sound crazy, must be the hormones haha.


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Just wanted to stop by and wish you all a massive congratulations on your new pregnancies!

I was in the September Mummies group this year... though my twin daughters arrived in August, in the end. 

I wish you all a healthy and happy nine months!

Kaz x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Welcome Emma & congrats on your pregnancy!! Cause your 4w1d I'm guessing your due September 5th?

Amanda, I feel the same way.. excited nervous, so many emotions going through me because I really believe that this is it this time around.. I'm sure it'll settle in soon :hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

henrysmumkaz said:


> Just wanted to stop by and wish you all a massive congratulations on your new pregnancies!
> 
> I was in the September Mummies group this year... though my twin daughters arrived in August, in the end.
> 
> I wish you all a healthy and happy nine months!
> 
> Kaz x

:hi: kaz! Thank you && congrats on the birth of your daughters! :)


----------



## Emaskew

yeah due 5th september its so long away!!! feel like its unreal and need to check every 3 seconds that AF hasnt arrived!!! at my first gp appointment tomorrow dont know what to expect but know that she will be very happy as she (the GP) referred us to have IVF in August which we are due to start in Feb 2012 which clearly i no longer require!!

Are any of you ladies have mild AF like cramping? I am and it is begining to worry me alittle 

thanks girls x x x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yayy for not having to go the IVF route!! And yes, I do have AF like cramping off and on.. feel like will show up any minute sometimes. :hugs: she won't be here for 9 months though!! :D


----------



## holywoodmum

Riliye, I reckon aches like that are part and parcel...
Congratulations Emma! I'm sure your gp will be chuffed! 

As for me. Nothing new really. Going to tell my folks tonight. I'm inexplicably nervous, i feel like everyone is going to laugh at us for having a third child... hmm.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

ohh, quiet in here today! Just got my 2nd beta back, it's at 944 & doubling time frame is 35hours!!


----------



## Riliye

Hello Emma! 

*Kaz *-- Congrats on your daughters! I bet they're a handful already. 

*Holywood* -- I'm so excited for you, telling your folks! That's a big step to do! I know when we told the in-laws I was terrified. They're the type of people who want our lives to go exactly with the plan they have figured out, and this was definitely not in it...but when I told them and saw their eyes light up, I knew I shouldn't have been so worried. And why would anyone laugh at you for having a third child? If they do, just let me know and I'll come beat them up for you. 

*Ysa* -- Congrats on the doubling! Oh man, I'm so happy for you! 

I took my last test today, as it is my loss milestone! Got a darker, stronger positive, and that is going to buoy me through this day. It's so dark the control line was faint, haha! I think I'm relaxing a little more as time goes by. 


Spoiler
Eventually this pic will work!
https://oi54.tinypic.com/345ex3c.jpg

Oh man, some of us are getting close to/are in week 5 now, aren't we? Who are our furthest along Septemberists?

Ri/Tiff


----------



## holywoodmum

FloridaGirl21 said:


> ohh, quiet in here today! Just got my 2nd beta back, it's at 944 & doubling time frame is 35hours!!

Brilliant news!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Ayates, Brook1993 & Ame/Amanda our going to be 5 weeks tomorrow!! congrats ladies!

Tiff, yayy for meeting your milestone!! Mine isn't till about 6 1/2 weeks! so I think when I reach 7 weeks I'll feel like I can breathe easier! Your test looks amazing!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Anyone decided on names yet? :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I've all of a sudden got this weird feeling baby is ganna be a girl.. And I've been juggling names around & really like Aubrey Sophia.. No boy names picked though.. How about you?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Boys were really hard for us too. I'm for shiz having a girl, I think. Meloti Rae for a girl and Marik Ray for a boy. :)


----------



## lynze_an

ok, so im not having any early hcg test done, so this is all i have but yay! At 18 dpo my test line is finally stealing from the control!
 



Attached Files:







2011-12-30_14-46-35_984.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Ame

That's wonderful news that you have doubled.

I will relax when I make it to 8 weeks I have yet to make it past 7 so I will finally be able to beathe. I started to feel morning sickness today. I am soo happy I am off work until next week because I didn't want to get out of bed and just now am I able to eat something. I feel so bloated this time around I have been wearing Dh's sweat pants for the last 2 days:blush:. 

As for names DH is more old fashioned then me and wants a "normal" name. I work with children and have since I was 16 so every name we think of makes me think of a kid I worked with and so far that hasn't been a good thing haha. DH's Mom passed away recently and her name was Karen Marie, Marie is also my middle name so we have a girls middle name picked and that's about it.


----------



## holywoodmum

Looks good lynz, mine was like that yesterday too :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Lindsey, test looks great!!

Amanda, it's a bit of a relief that you've got some MS right? I mean, it sucks, but it's nice for reassurance at the same time.. :hugs:


----------



## holywoodmum

Giving birth in germany means that we have to choose from a list of approved names!


----------



## Ame

FloridaGirl
Amanda said:


> I was so happy that I felt sick haha I called DH at work to tell him. Its nice to have something other then cramping and pains because those make me worry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holywoodmum said:
> 
> 
> Giving birth in germany means that we have to choose from a list of approved names!
> 
> I had no idea. Is it a big list of names? It seems so strange. Are the names on the list names you like?Click to expand...


----------



## Ame

Ame said:


> FloridaGirl
> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> I was so happy that I felt sick haha I called DH at work to tell him. Its nice to have something other then cramping and pains because those make me worry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holywoodmum said:
> 
> 
> Giving birth in germany means that we have to choose from a list of approved names!
> 
> I had no idea. Is it a big list of names? It seems so strange. Are the names on the list names you like?Click to expand...
> 
> I knew I messed the multi quote up sorry about that ladiesClick to expand...


----------



## holywoodmum

I havent seen the list yet! We don't move until April...


----------



## shantehend

Hello ladies!! I just joined baby and bump yesterday. Today I got my BFP. Woohoo!!!
Name (just first)? Shante

How old are you? 31

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 9/11 based on LMP

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Probably a girl.

Are you finding out the gender? Yes

How many months were you TTC? about 5 months with a mc in Oct.

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Prenatal vitamins and progesterone cream


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hi Shante :hi: congrats on your pregnancy and welcome to the thread!


----------



## lynze_an

Thanks guys! I'm so addicted to those tests lol
Wow, never heard that you had pick from list of names in Germany. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## Emaskew

hay girls cant wait for my tests to be that strong.. got really worried today as took another frer test (now 15 dpo) with FMU and the BFP wasnt so big or fat!! so worried myself silly all day fetched a boots test (blue dye) and that too was a fait +(mid-day urine) so not satisfied that i was even prego i fetched a tesco digital which (thank god) displayed very quickly the most wonderful word ever read "Pregnant"(evening urine) so now feel alittle assured but now doubt is setting in about the poor colour depth of the lines on the frer and boots one!!! is anybody else in the same boat at 15 dpo?? is it normal to have faint BFP???

Ohh and for names Amelie Rose for girl and Jaspher Christopher for a boy xx


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

Take another, preferably, pink dye in the morning! I'm sure your fine hun!

Wishing you a h&h 9 months! :flow:


----------



## Ame

Shante- Welcome and Congrats

Emma- My HPTs are still really faint. My DR told me a while back that I have low hormone levels so I try not to go crazy. When I went to my DR the other day she told me its normal to have faint tests until you are around 6 wks. Hope that makes you feel a bit better.


----------



## Emaskew

Ame said:


> Shante- Welcome and Congrats
> 
> Emma- My HPTs are still really faint. My DR told me a while back that I have low hormone levels so I try not to go crazy. When I went to my DR the other day she told me its normal to have faint tests until you are around 6 wks. Hope that makes you feel a bit better.

Thanks honey that does help me chill out a little :wacko:

Do you think that my digi result should be enough for me to accept then until 6 weeks??
thanks xxx


----------



## kissyfacelala

Hey All! So excited for all of us!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Got my :bfp: on Tues Dec 27! CD26, 11 DP IUI, here are my details....

Name (just first)? Monica

How old are you? 31

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? September 7, 2012 according to FF based on ovulation (IUI day)

What # child is this for you? 1

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? don't care as long happy and healthy

Are you finding out the gender? yes

How many months were you TTC? 2 years 2 months

Are you on any meds o help support your pregnancy? metformin for PCOS and puregon to stimulate ovaries, IUI


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww congrats on your pregnancy Monica!! :cloud9:


----------



## Ame

Emaskew said:


> Ame said:
> 
> 
> Shante- Welcome and Congrats
> 
> Emma- My HPTs are still really faint. My DR told me a while back that I have low hormone levels so I try not to go crazy. When I went to my DR the other day she told me its normal to have faint tests until you are around 6 wks. Hope that makes you feel a bit better.
> 
> Thanks honey that does help me chill out a little :wacko:
> 
> Do you think that my digi result should be enough for me to accept then until 6 weeks??
> thanks xxxClick to expand...

Hahaha I would like to say yes but if your anything like me no. I think for some of us its just hard to believe until we see it.

Monica-Congrats!!!!


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations shante and Monica! Wonderful that iui worked was that first cycle?


----------



## kissyfacelala

holywoodmum said:


> Congratulations shante and Monica! Wonderful that iui worked was that first cycle?

Thanks holywoodmum! I feel like I am dreaming! :cloud9::cloud9:

No it wasnt IUI # 1....it was IUI # 5:growlmad: but whatever I have my BFP:happydance:

We were all set to go for IVF in March but decided whatever lets try one more IUI. jackpot!!!:happydance:

I got my BFP two years 2 months to the day I went of the pill!

How about you? how long did you try?


----------



## myvirgoways

Hi again! Got my hcg numbers back from the doctor's office yesterday, they decreased from 34 to 22. Sigh. So I've been directed to stop taking the progesterone suppositories which will let me start bleeding. I have an appointment with my doctor (who has been out of the office all of this time!) on Tuesday to talk about what happened and how we move forward. Also need to have my hcg levels checked until they return to zero. What a perfect ending to a crappy 2011. 

I truly hope you all have wonderful, healthy and stress-free pregnancies. I'll pop in from time to time to see how you all are doing!! <3


----------



## Ame

myvirgoways said:


> Hi again! Got my hcg numbers back from the doctor's office yesterday, they decreased from 34 to 22. Sigh. So I've been directed to stop taking the progesterone suppositories which will let me start bleeding. I have an appointment with my doctor (who has been out of the office all of this time!) on Tuesday to talk about what happened and how we move forward. Also need to have my hcg levels checked until they return to zero. What a perfect ending to a crappy 2011.
> 
> I truly hope you all have wonderful, healthy and stress-free pregnancies. I'll pop in from time to time to see how you all are doing!! <3

I'm so sorry:hugs: I'm sure 2012 will be your year. Good luck with everything and keep us posted.


----------



## lynze_an

myvirgoways said:
 

> Hi again! Got my hcg numbers back from the doctor's office yesterday, they decreased from 34 to 22. Sigh. So I've been directed to stop taking the progesterone suppositories which will let me start bleeding. I have an appointment with my doctor (who has been out of the office all of this time!) on Tuesday to talk about what happened and how we move forward. Also need to have my hcg levels checked until they return to zero. What a perfect ending to a crappy 2011.
> 
> I truly hope you all have wonderful, healthy and stress-free pregnancies. I'll pop in from time to time to see how you all are doing!! <3

So sorry, I know how hard it is:cry: hoping 2012 is your year sweetie


----------



## kittiyara

Emaskew said:


> hay girls cant wait for my tests to be that strong.. got really worried today as took another frer test (now 15 dpo) with FMU and the BFP wasnt so big or fat!! so worried myself silly all day fetched a boots test (blue dye) and that too was a fait +(mid-day urine) so not satisfied that i was even prego i fetched a tesco digital which (thank god) displayed very quickly the most wonderful word ever read "Pregnant"(evening urine) so now feel alittle assured but now doubt is setting in about the poor colour depth of the lines on the frer and boots one!!! is anybody else in the same boat at 15 dpo?? is it normal to have faint BFP???
> 
> Ohh and for names Amelie Rose for girl and Jaspher Christopher for a boy xx

I am at 16 dpo and yesterday I took another FRER to be SURE (it was my 5th test) it was still light. I called my obgyn and she said a test just signifies if you have hcg in your system - the lightness doesn't matter - especially this early on. Don't worry. Think fantastic thoughts about your bean and how exciting it will be to meet him in September : )


----------



## holywoodmum

Virgo, said it already, so sorry, and I really hpe 2012 is your year x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

myvirgoways said:


> Hi again! Got my hcg numbers back from the doctor's office yesterday, they decreased from 34 to 22. Sigh. So I've been directed to stop taking the progesterone suppositories which will let me start bleeding. I have an appointment with my doctor (who has been out of the office all of this time!) on Tuesday to talk about what happened and how we move forward. Also need to have my hcg levels checked until they return to zero. What a perfect ending to a crappy 2011.
> 
> I truly hope you all have wonderful, healthy and stress-free pregnancies. I'll pop in from time to time to see how you all are doing!! <3

aww hun, so so sorry!! and many hugs coming your way! :hugs::hugs::hugs: FXed for a sticky 2012 :bfp: and :baby:


----------



## parker

Virgo, that's the worst, I have been there with chemical pregnancies and I know how crappy it can feel. I know it's probably no consolation, but telling myself at least if the first step (the sperm is fertilizing the egg!) can happen, it gave me hope that if only I could resolve the 2nd step (getting the bean to stick) there would be success. For my short luteal phase & chemicals, progesterone cream didn't make a difference, but B-6 (in a B-100 complex) resolved my issue. I'm sure you've probably tried a lot of different things, but I am thinking of you and wishing you the best as you continue your TTC journey.


----------



## hal423

So sorry to hear that Virgo :( Sending you positive thoughts and sticky baby dust in the new year.


----------



## myvirgoways

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for the well wishes. Me and my hubby are holding up pretty well, and our two basset hounds and kitty are keeping our spirits brighter. I think I made it pretty clear to him in the beginning that miscarriage is very common, so when something went bad, I feel like we were prepared to handle it well. But it is difficult, there is no denying that. I'm very thankful for the support of this forum and for having wonderful, supportive family and friends. If any of you have dealt with early miscarriages like this, I'd love to private message with you to learn more about it...send me a note. 

Once again, good luck to you ladies!!! Grow babies, grow!!! =)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey hun, I had one mc at 6wks and another very early MC. PM me if you wanna chat. :hugs:


----------



## AnnieB82

Hi everyone, can I be added please? 
I'm due 1st September 2012 :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Welcome hun! :hi: and congrats!! :D


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations Annie! is this your first?


----------



## frantastic20

Hello ladies, hope you're all feeling good today... I've just spent the last hour or so reading through the whole thread and would love to join.


Name (just first)? Fran

How old are you? 33, will be 34 in March

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 1st September 2012 (also 2nd wedding anniversary) - was testing for ovulation as my cycle wasn't quite back to normal since giving up the mini-pill at end of September - I suspect the midwife will date me around 6 days earlier!!!

What # child is this for you? First child (and pregnancy)

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Don't know! My in-laws only have granddaughters, and my parents only have grandsons, so there's conflict already!!!

Are you finding out the gender? DH wants to, I want a surprise so we have to debate some more

How many months were you TTC? 2-ish!

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Just Pregnacare supplements

So there's the questionnaire... other things about me include that I'm very overweight, so that's a big concern of mine. I have sleep apnoea too, but I guess at least that means I'm already used to surviving on little sleep!

And I think it was Alex who posted about OH reaction - my DH actually left me just over a month after we started trying!!! Luckily after a week he came to his senses and came back, admitting that the 'baby thing' had freaked him out and saying all the right things! It was probably good to get it out of the way then, he's really excited now... Anyway, that's why I said 2-ish months of trying - the week he left was my ovulation week in November, so we only tried in Oct and Dec...

Anyway, I'll be quiet now and just add that I have my first midwife appointment on the 10th Jan - well I think I do, I got a text message with an appointment date and a missed call from the midwife! They gave me a sample bottle with the booking in pack - does anyone know if I'm supposed to turn up with a urine sample? 

Here's to an easy 8/9 months for us all!


----------



## kayleigh Jane

Hi all I'm new.. Had my first positive test on new years eve was completely shocked as I've had numerous negatives for nearly 6 months. I lost a baby in July last year at 24weeks, stillborn.

I am due September too!

:) x


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations Fran and Kayleigh!
Fran, that's great you've an appointment so soon! I am going to the doctor on Wed, but I don't expect I'll see MW until 12 weeks for booking appointment... if they've sent you a sample bottle I'd take some wee with you!
Kayleigh wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months hun, I can't imagine what that must have been like for you xx


----------



## frantastic20

Thanks Lucy (I just went back to check your name and was relieved to see it's not just me with the toilet-visiting problems! The things they don't tell you about beforehand...).

I will take it with me then. I was quite surprised (and pleased) to get such an early appointment, but it may be because they wouldn't let me see a dr! When I first got my BFP it was very early (9dpo) and I called to make an appt in a couple of weeks. I said to the receptionist that I thought I was pregnant and she basically asked if I'd taken a test, then if it was positive, then said well you're pregnant, congratulations (all in a mildly sarcastic tone) and told me I didn't need to see a dr but needed to call in and get a booking in pack. The midwife would then contact me...

Will update with what happens afterwards!


----------



## holywoodmum

frantastic20 said:


> Thanks Lucy (I just went back to check your name and was relieved to see it's not just me with the toilet-visiting problems! The things they don't tell you about beforehand...).
> 
> I will take it with me then. I was quite surprised (and pleased) to get such an early appointment, but it may be because they wouldn't let me see a dr! When I first got my BFP it was very early (9dpo) and I called to make an appt in a couple of weeks. I said to the receptionist that I thought I was pregnant and she basically asked if I'd taken a test, then if it was positive, then said well you're pregnant, congratulations (all in a mildly sarcastic tone) and told me I didn't need to see a dr but needed to call in and get a booking in pack.  The midwife would then contact me...
> 
> Will update with what happens afterwards!

You're going on my birthday :) If the last two times are anything to go by, the doc will tell me pretty much what your receptionist told you, and give me the booking in pack!! After that I think I'll just be waiting on a call from the hospital for booking appt and scan at 12 weeks... it seems crazy how you're just left waiting doesn't it, and not even confirming your result or anything!


----------



## frantastic20

I know!! It's my first time as well, so I felt totally lost! Glad this place exists to come for advice and reassurance!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

frantastic20 said:


> Hello ladies, hope you're all feeling good today... I've just spent the last hour or so reading through the whole thread and would love to join.
> 
> 
> Name (just first)? Fran
> 
> How old are you? 33, will be 34 in March
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 1st September 2012 (also 2nd wedding anniversary) - was testing for ovulation as my cycle wasn't quite back to normal since giving up the mini-pill at end of September - I suspect the midwife will date me around 6 days earlier!!!
> 
> What # child is this for you? First child (and pregnancy)
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Don't know! My in-laws only have granddaughters, and my parents only have grandsons, so there's conflict already!!!
> 
> Are you finding out the gender? DH wants to, I want a surprise so we have to debate some more
> 
> How many months were you TTC? 2-ish!
> 
> Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Just Pregnacare supplements
> 
> So there's the questionnaire... other things about me include that I'm very overweight, so that's a big concern of mine. I have sleep apnoea too, but I guess at least that means I'm already used to surviving on little sleep!
> 
> And I think it was Alex who posted about OH reaction - my DH actually left me just over a month after we started trying!!! Luckily after a week he came to his senses and came back, admitting that the 'baby thing' had freaked him out and saying all the right things! It was probably good to get it out of the way then, he's really excited now... Anyway, that's why I said 2-ish months of trying - the week he left was my ovulation week in November, so we only tried in Oct and Dec...
> 
> Anyway, I'll be quiet now and just add that I have my first midwife appointment on the 10th Jan - well I think I do, I got a text message with an appointment date and a missed call from the midwife! They gave me a sample bottle with the booking in pack - does anyone know if I'm supposed to turn up with a urine sample?
> 
> Here's to an easy 8/9 months for us all!

Welcome Fran & Congrats on your pregnancy! Glad everything worked out with DH & he came to his senses :hugs:



kayleigh Jane said:


> Hi all I'm new.. Had my first positive test on new years eve was completely shocked as I've had numerous negatives for nearly 6 months. I lost a baby in July last year at 24weeks, stillborn.
> 
> I am due September too!
> 
> :) x

Kayleigh, congrats on your pregnancy, so sorry that you've had to go through a loss :hugs: FXed for a sticky bean and healthy :baby: at the end..! When are you due?


----------



## Ame

I had another MC lastnight so I am no longer going to be a September Mommy. Congratulations and best of luck to all of you! I hope you all have a wonderful, happy, healthy 9 months.


----------



## frantastic20

Ame said:


> I had another MC lastnight so I am no longer going to be a September Mommy. Congratulations and best of luck to all of you! I hope you all have a wonderful, happy, healthy 9 months.

So sorry to hear about your loss x


----------



## kateKate

Ame.... Sorry to hear your news Hun. Wishing you all the best at this sad time xxx


Just a quick hi from me as I need to get to bed lol pregnancy tiredness haze has already kicked in hahahahah! Really excited..... I'll come have a read and catch up on this thread tomorrow. 
I'm due 6th September with my second baby :) found out yesterday on new years day :) 

See you tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## kissyfacelala

Ame said:


> I had another MC lastnight so I am no longer going to be a September Mommy. Congratulations and best of luck to all of you! I hope you all have a wonderful, happy, healthy 9 months.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: so sorry Ame...never gets any easier....your baby will come one day! :hugs:


----------



## holywoodmum

so sorry Ame, hope you get your sticky bean very soon x


----------



## holywoodmum

Hi Kate :wave:


----------



## Riliye

*Virgo* -- Sorry to hear about your loss. It's not something easy to go through. I had an early miscarriage myself, and my inbox is always open if you want to send me a message or just to chat. 

*Ame* -- So, so sorry about your loss. I know that no amount of sorries makes it any better. I'm here if you need to rant or rave or just to cry. 

Welcome to all our new thread-mamas!* Annie* and *Fran* and *Kayleigh *and* Kate*!


As for me...nothing out of the ordinary really -- I had my first bout with *real* morning sickness yesterday, and if it's any indication of days to come...boy they're gonna be miserable, haha! Nine more days until my appointment! So excited.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Ame said:


> I had another MC lastnight so I am no longer going to be a September Mommy. Congratulations and best of luck to all of you! I hope you all have a wonderful, happy, healthy 9 months.

aww hun, im so so sorry!:hugs::hugs::hugs: fxed for a sticky bean soon :hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

kateKate said:


> Ame.... Sorry to hear your news Hun. Wishing you all the best at this sad time xxx
> 
> 
> Just a quick hi from me as I need to get to bed lol pregnancy tiredness haze has already kicked in hahahahah! Really excited..... I'll come have a read and catch up on this thread tomorrow.
> I'm due 6th September with my second baby :) found out yesterday on new years day :)
> 
> See you tomorrow. Xxx

congrats hun!! :hi: welcome :D


----------



## MrsMcD123

Hey ladies! :) I got my BFP this morning, my EDD based on LMP is September 13th. 3rd pregnancy, really hoping and praying this one sticks!


----------



## kittiyara

anyone else not feeling any symptoms at 4.5 weeks?


----------



## shantehend

Hello everyone!! Congrats to everyone.. Can you please update my due date? My EDD is Sept. 9th not 11th. I forgot to change the default 28 day cycle on the due date calculator I used. Thank you.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

MrsMcD123 said:


> Hey ladies! :) I got my BFP this morning, my EDD based on LMP is September 13th. 3rd pregnancy, really hoping and praying this one sticks!

congrats hun!! FXed for a sticky bean! :dust:



kittiyara said:


> anyone else not feeling any symptoms at 4.5 weeks?

I'm not symptom-less but not full of them either.. got sore bbs, fatigue, bloated & tugging behind my belly button, which just started today.. Do you have any of these?



shantehend said:


> Hello everyone!! Congrats to everyone.. Can you please update my due date? My EDD is Sept. 9th not 11th. I forgot to change the default 28 day cycle on the due date calculator I used. Thank you.

done :flow:


----------



## kittiyara

Yeah a little sore bbs on the sides and a bit cramping - but nothing too severe. If I didnt take 4 pregnancy tests I really wouldnt have a clue I was pg. It so negligible. Hope bean is okay in there. First Dr. Apt tomorrow we shall see


----------



## kissyfacelala

kittiyara said:


> anyone else not feeling any symptoms at 4.5 weeks?

other than sore nipples and tender breasts at night and little tired I am feeling great! beta was 523 today at 17 DPO....going back to clinic on wednesday for my second beta and if all is well....I will book my scan for 6 weeks and then 8 weeks....I guess with being with a clinic I get more prenatal checks...:happydance:


----------



## kissyfacelala

MrsMcD123 said:


> Hey ladies! :) I got my BFP this morning, my EDD based on LMP is September 13th. 3rd pregnancy, really hoping and praying this one sticks!

Congrats!! praying for a sticky bean for all of us!!:hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww you ladies are lucky.. i wont be seen till 9w3d


----------



## myvirgoways

Ame said:


> I had another MC lastnight so I am no longer going to be a September Mommy. Congratulations and best of luck to all of you! I hope you all have a wonderful, happy, healthy 9 months.

So sorry Ame! You and I are in the same boat this month. If you'd like to chat, send me a message. Sending comfort your way. :hugs:


----------



## HaltimeKitty

i would like to join if that is ok 


Name (just first)? Sara

How old are you? 23

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? September 10th, 2012 based off of first date of last period

What # child is this for you? 1

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Not sure

Are you finding out the gender? Yes 

How many months were you TTC? not sure what TTC stands for :(

Are you on any meds o help support your pregnancy? no



did 3 tests for far and all postitive and it still hasnt hit me yet ....


----------



## cmarie33

Hi I'm Claire! Due sept 10th, based on lmp. I'm 25 and this is baby #1 for me. Been ttc since sept and I think I'm having a girl, but either would be amazing! Hope you're all well xx


----------



## holywoodmum

congratulations MrsMcD, Sara and Claire! (sara, ttc is trying to conceive...)

Kitty, apart from slightly tender boobs I have nil in the symptom department...

As for me, got my 3+ on the digi this morning, so v cuffed with that!


----------



## AnnieB82

holywoodmum said:


> Congratulations Annie! is this your first?

Hi there holwoodmum, this will be my 3rd - I have a 3yr old and a 1 yr old boy already. 

I just noticed this questionaire so will answer it now :)

Name (just first)? Annie

How old are you? 29 

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 1st September 2012 - based on 28 day cycle, calculated from 1st day of last period.

What # child is this for you? 3rd child / 3rd pregnancy

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I predict girl, but maybe it's just because I would love one after 2 boys.

Are you finding out the gender? DH doesn't want to, but I'd love to know, we'll see if we can afford it :) 

How many months were you TTC? - this was a surprise - we were careless so I guess the surprise wasn't that big ( I wasn't on pill!)

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Just Pregnacare supplements, but I had gestational diabetes on my last pregnancy so if I get it again I may need meds, although thankfully I didn't last time...


----------



## hal423

Ame - so so sorry to hear about your loss. Praying that 2012 will be the year for your sticky bean!

Congrats to all the newly preggers!! I think I may be 5 weeks today and no real symptoms. Just slightly sore boobs and I did actually feel a tugging sensation behind my belly button this morning like floridagirl mentioned. I took another cheapie test this morning just to see lines and it was darker than the control line, so very happy for that! Hope I get to see a heartbeat on 1/19!


----------



## AnnieB82

Just wanted to add my sympathies to those who have lost their babies. I hope you will soon be pregnant again soon with a healthy sticky one (although I'm sure that thought doesn't help much now)

I don't have too many symptoms yet. Smells are affecting me more,and I have some mild morning sickness. It didn't really kick off until around 5.5 to 6 wks with my last two, so we'll see how I feel this time next week.
I am much more tearful than normal - I was crying during Tangled yesterday!

Has anyone that's had both girls and boys noticed a difference in their levels of morning sickness in their pregnancies?
I was pretty sick with my boys, and can feel it coming on again, wonder if it means it will be a 3rd boy for us!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

HaltimeKitty said:


> i would like to join if that is ok
> 
> 
> Name (just first)? Sara
> 
> How old are you? 23
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? September 10th, 2012 based off of first date of last period
> 
> What # child is this for you? 1
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Not sure
> 
> Are you finding out the gender? Yes
> 
> How many months were you TTC? not sure what TTC stands for :(
> 
> Are you on any meds o help support your pregnancy? no
> 
> 
> 
> did 3 tests for far and all postitive and it still hasnt hit me yet ....




cmarie33 said:


> Hi I'm Claire! Due sept 10th, based on lmp. I'm 25 and this is baby #1 for me. Been ttc since sept and I think I'm having a girl, but either would be amazing! Hope you're all well xx

Congrats Ladies on your pregnancies! :hi:And welcome to our thread!! H&H 9months & we look forward to getting to know you!! :)

Ohh and Sara, TTC means Trying To Conceive :D


----------



## freddie

Hello all!! I am only 10dpo today but got my BFP yesterday :happydance: I am happy but extremely nervous after a m/c in October... Here' me:

Name (just first)? Rachel

How old are you? 27

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 15th Sept from o date

What # child is this for you? first

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? No idea!!!!

Are you finding out the gender? Yes I am waaaay too impatient no to!

How many months were you TTC? Started ttc August, got pregnant first try but miscarried in Oct then three months later am pregnant again :)

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Nope just prenatal vitamins!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

congrats on your pregnancy Rachel and welcome! :D


----------



## lindblum

hello i found out im expecting at 12dpo, I am 14dpo today :)


Name (just first)? lin

How old are you? 29

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 12th september, lmp
What # child is this for you? 3rd

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? guessing a girl

Are you finding out the gender? not sure

How many months were you TTC? -

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? no


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: and welcome Lin, congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## freddie

I've just booked a doctor appointment for Thursday - I've been worried about spotting I've been having mid cycles and in the lead up to my BFP, I have heard about low progesterone levels and am scared that's the problem... I'm praying I'm worrying over nothing or that if there is a problem it's not too late to do something about it I want this to be a sticky one more than anything!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Rachel, I spotted the day AF was due & below it was down to low Progesterone levels too. GL hun :dust:


----------



## lindblum

rachelkt said:


> I've just booked a doctor appointment for Thursday - I've been worried about spotting I've been having mid cycles and in the lead up to my BFP, I have heard about low progesterone levels and am scared that's the problem... I'm praying I'm worrying over nothing or that if there is a problem it's not too late to do something about it I want this to be a sticky one more than anything!!!

hopefully everything will be fine, good luck for thursday x


----------



## freddie

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Rachel, I spotted the day AF was due & below it was down to low Progesterone levels too. GL hun :dust:

So did they do something to "fix" it? If I do have low progesterone levels is there still time to do something about it?! Aaaa I hate all the worrying!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I would assume so, I'm on Progesterone Suppositories. 100mg twice a day until 12 weeks. Are you still spotting? I'd want to get on them as soon as possible, but I know that doesn't help the worrying :hugs: They can't see you sooner?


----------



## freddie

Well I can ring them in the morning to see if they have an on-the-day appointment but can't book anything in advance before Thursday! The spotting has now stopped for 2 days but it lasted about a week and I had the same thing last time I fell pregnant, which ended in m/c. What day did you start the progesterone suppositories? Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

My DR told me to start it as soon as I got my BFP, but I wanted to start it sooner just in case I was pregnant, didn't want anything to go wrong & i had started it from 6DPO


----------



## freddie

Thanks for the info! I feel a bit better now that if that's the problem there is hopefully a solution, it's eased my mind a little!! I will call in the morning and see if they can fit me in tomorrow... I am only 10dpo today so I guess it is still early :) 

You had any symptoms yet?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yeah, even if you don't get in until 12DPO, you should still be okay.

I've had sore bbs, AF like cramping, constant peeing, and most recently a tugging feeling on the backside of my belly button :wacko:


----------



## freddie

I can't wait to get some symptoms! I'm sure I'll regret saying that lol!


----------



## holywoodmum

Contests lin and rachel!

Quite a few of us expecting no 3! Annie you and i are opposite, i have 2 girls... Lin, have you boys or girls or both?


----------



## breakableduck

Hi this is only my second post to BnB but I got my :bfp: on the 28th of December. LMP says I'm due September 2 :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

congrats hun! welcome to the thread :)


----------



## breakableduck

Forgot to answer the questions!


Name (just first)? Jen

How old are you? 18

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? September 2nd, LMP

What # child is this for you? 1 :)

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? A girl but I guess that's just wishful thinking

Are you finding out the gender? Yes!

How many months were you TTC? Wasn't trying or preventing

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Only prenatals


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations Jen!


----------



## lindblum

holywoodmum said:


> Contests lin and rachel!
> 
> Quite a few of us expecting no 3! Annie you and i are opposite, i have 2 girls... Lin, have you boys or girls or both?

2 girls. i have a feeling this ones a girl too :D what do u think you are having, or no idea?


congrats jen!


----------



## parker

Concerning symptoms, like most of you, I haven't had many. Oddly I noticed some nausea around 9-11 DPO, but it's gone now. Only really have slightly sore breasts (nipples moreso) but it's so mild that I have to keep poking/squeezing them to check, haha. DH is like "what are you doing??" 

More annoyed at my doctor right now. I hate the archaic method of leaving messages at the front desk then the doc calls you back. She left a message and didn't seem to realize I'm nearly 5 weeks pregnant, and only put in a test for hcg and not progesterone. I tracked down her email and reminded her of my situation. I'm back in the US today so I'm just going to walk in the office tomorrow and try to talk to someone face-to-face. I've learned from previous experiences with my health that you have to be polite but assertive- if you don't act as your own advocate, no one else will. But I hope I'm ok- no spotting & very strong BFP today.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

sounds like all will be okay Parker.. Just get that Progesterone checked asap.. I think MS is supposed to start up around 6 weeks so don't feel down if you're not having any yet.. GL tomorrow :dust:


----------



## parker

Thanks, oh I'm definitely not down about the lack of MS, crossing my fingers I won't have much at all! I have an irrational fear of throwing up so MS is kind of my worst nightmare. :p (but I know I don't have much of a choice with these things).


----------



## frantastic20

Hey everyone... just catching up after my first day back at work today... I started feeling quite nauseous today - hit me in the shower this morning - but I haven't felt that I need to actually be sick, which is good I guess! I've had quite a lot of pain over the last two weeks on and off - the first week I found out, I had sharp pains in the lower right, then last week and this week I've had period-type pains, including ones bad enough to wake me up at night. I can't wait to hear a heartbeat and reassure myself that Beanie is safe in there!

Do any UK residents know when you normally get to hear a heartbeat for the first time? I have my booking in appointment a week today, when I'll be about 6w3d...

Hope everyone else has had a good day, especially if it's been back to work after NY


----------



## holywoodmum

lindblum said:


> holywoodmum said:
> 
> 
> Contests lin and rachel!
> 
> Quite a few of us expecting no 3! Annie you and i are opposite, i have 2 girls... Lin, have you boys or girls or both?
> 
> 2 girls. i have a feeling this ones a girl too :D what do u think you are having, or no idea?
> 
> 
> congrats jen!Click to expand...

I have no idea. I was convinced DD1 was a boy, and had no real notion about DD2. we'll leave it as a surprise anyway!




parker said:


> Concerning symptoms, like most of you, I haven't had many. Oddly I noticed some nausea around 9-11 DPO, but it's gone now. Only really have slightly sore breasts (nipples moreso) but it's so mild that I have to keep poking/squeezing them to check, haha. DH is like "what are you doing??"
> 
> More annoyed at my doctor right now. I hate the archaic method of leaving messages at the front desk then the doc calls you back. She left a message and didn't seem to realize I'm nearly 5 weeks pregnant, and only put in a test for hcg and not progesterone. I tracked down her email and reminded her of my situation. I'm back in the US today so I'm just going to walk in the office tomorrow and try to talk to someone face-to-face. I've learned from previous experiences with my health that you have to be polite but assertive- if you don't act as your own advocate, no one else will. But I hope I'm ok- no spotting & very strong BFP today.

Parker, hope it goes well with doc tomorrow

as for me, I say i have no symptoms and within the last twenty minutes I have hellish heartburn - it left me alone til 7 weeks last time! off to find the rennies...


----------



## lindblum

frantastic20 said:


> Hey everyone... just catching up after my first day back at work today... I started feeling quite nauseous today - hit me in the shower this morning - but I haven't felt that I need to actually be sick, which is good I guess! I've had quite a lot of pain over the last two weeks on and off - the first week I found out, I had sharp pains in the lower right, then last week and this week I've had period-type pains, including ones bad enough to wake me up at night. I can't wait to hear a heartbeat and reassure myself that Beanie is safe in there!
> 
> Do any UK residents know when you normally get to hear a heartbeat for the first time? I have my booking in appointment a week today, when I'll be about 6w3d...
> 
> Hope everyone else has had a good day, especially if it's been back to work after NY

Midwives won't normally try to hear/find the babys heartbeat until after 17weeks. They do this because its harder to find before that and a failed attempt usually gets the mum worried x


----------



## AnnieB82

Hi frantastic, I'm in Ireland, and on my last pregancy I had some on/off v light spotting from 5wk+3 to 6wks. I got an early scan at the early pregnancy unit at 6+3wks. This was an internal scan.
The found a heartbeat and dated me at 6 wks. At my next private scan at about 9 wks, I was dated exactly as what I should've been. This time I got a regular scan with jelly on the belly.

Going back to symptoms. My heartburn is starting off very early this time around. I normally only get it 2nd tri or so. Maybe it's all this Christmas overindulgence. It's so weird, as when I'm not pregnant I NEVER get hearburn ever! My boobs are slowly getting bigger which is fab, as I have tiny A cups and breastfed two kids - so they really could do with this boost ;)


----------



## frantastic20

Thanks guys!


----------



## holywoodmum

I found HB with angelsounds doppler at about 13 weeks both times I think - but it can cause such stress if you can't find it straight off!


----------



## parker

I think 13 weeks is standard (recently talked to a UK friend who had her first scan to detect the heartbeat at that stage), but they will do earlier if there are concerns.

Is anyone else dying to tell people they are preggers?? I am terrible about keeping secrets about myself. I'm letting my parents know this week, but I really want to tell my close girlfriends too, but a bit scared I'm like the boy who cried wolf with my previous chemicals...I know I should wait but it's so hard!

PS. One symptom I forgot to mention- some cramping, mostly in uterus area, also where my right ovary is (corpus luteum maybe?)


----------



## Jinbean

Soooooo excited to be able to join this group!!!! Hi ladies! xxx

Name (just first)? Jeanette but everyone calls me J

How old are you? 30, 31 in May

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 7th September based on lmp (2nd Dec) 

What # child is this for you? 1 

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? No idea happy with either

Are you finding out the gender? Most definitely, well if the little thing lets us! Tee Hee!

How many months were you TTC? 27 months (seemed like an eternity) with 1 m/c in Aug 2011.

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Just prenatal vitamins at the mo.


----------



## kissyfacelala

Congrats Jinbean! we are due the same day! I am 4 weeks 4 days and going for my 2nd beta tomorrow. hoping for a 6 week scan on Jan 13. 

no symptoms yet!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

congrats on your pregnancy J and welcome!!


----------



## breakableduck

Is anyone else going nuts in anticipation for the first U/S. I don't even know when I'm going to get it! But still super excited :)


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations J!

I'm not too hung up waiting on u/s yet cos i know it's still a month and a half away...

I half really want to tell people and half wanna keep it our special secret... Told my folks hut only cos DH working in germany


----------



## Becka.

Hi just thought I would check in I have got my first scan on 10/1/12 due to my MC's and my Midwife said ring her and let her no how things go and she will book me in to see her. I haven't had many systems I'm just so tied all the time I am sleeping my life away well the next 3 months, witch isn't a bad thing as it's making the day's fly by.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: Becka, happy you get an early scan! And yes, I completely understand the exhaustion.. I'm so so tired all the time too! :wacko:


----------



## holywoodmum

I'm not properly knackered yet these days... good thing too trying to look after the two girls on my tod!


----------



## mummygabby

Hi ladies heading back to docs today at 3 for another scam so nervous last one just seen sac but I'm still only 4- 5 weeks hoping will see more today worried as I have no symptoms other than swollen boobs


----------



## holywoodmum

good luck!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

GL hun :dust:


----------



## Gracietobe

Hello, due with my 5th between September 4th & 7th!


----------



## Emaskew

ooh so excited ladies cant stop taking HPT its like its not true for so long ive wanted to see two lines when i actually do i convince myself that ive imagined it all!!!

brought some things for my bean in the sales so excited may even pay for a private scan as need to believe this is hapening!!!

5 weeks already gone 35 more to go x x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Gracietobe said:


> Hello, due with my 5th between September 4th & 7th!

welcome Gracie! :hi: congrats on your pregnancy! I'll put you down for the 4th until you have it confirmed, then let us know xx



Emaskew said:


> ooh so excited ladies cant stop taking HPT its like its not true for so long ive wanted to see two lines when i actually do i convince myself that ive imagined it all!!!
> 
> brought some things for my bean in the sales so excited may even pay for a private scan as need to believe this is hapening!!!
> 
> 5 weeks already gone 35 more to go x x

Ema, I know, it's so hard to believe.. I tested today & got two beautiful lines on a cheapie HPT.. I think I'm going to get a private scan next Saturday, going to go visit my mom & I'll get one while I'm there.. Hopefully there is a HB, I'll be 6w4d


----------



## Becka.

So just been to the loo and I have seen a bit of red blood I have had strange pains all day but not cramping so now I am freaking out what if this is the start of another MC. I don't no what to do. I have been having loads of greenish/white CM now it's gone brownish is this going to end bad for me. Last time it didn't start like this so I am so scared it's the end of the line for me. Any thoughts on what it can be?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Becka, how far along are you? Spotting can be completely normal.. I had spotting when I was 3w6d & 4weeks.. Don't panic, can you call your DR or midwife for advise?


----------



## Becka.

Floridagirl I am the same as you. I had some spotting around 3/4weeks to but it stopped and today I am having more and the change in CM and the funny stabbing/burning pains has scared me and this is close to my milestone of 6weeks. I can't call my midwife they only work 8 till 5 and the same with the Dr. I will have to Waite it out till the morning and hope the cramping stays away. I am scared to go to the toilet because I no if I see it I will scare myself and that wont do me or beanie any good.


----------



## Chellxx

FloridaGirl21 said:


> lynze_an said:
> 
> 
> I'm calling tomorrow to set up my first app and scan for Jan 16, I'll be 7 wks. Going to be the longest 3 Weeks ever. Never got to see my first's hb (MC). I'm off work that day so its perfect since its still top secret  Anyone else still testing everyday? I am so guilty of that!
> 
> I am testing every day too.. :wacko: love seeing the lines get darker daily! :DClick to expand...




Becka. said:


> So just been to the loo and I have seen a bit of red blood I have had strange pains all day but not cramping so now I am freaking out what if this is the start of another MC. I don't no what to do. I have been having loads of greenish/white CM now it's gone brownish is this going to end bad for me. Last time it didn't start like this so I am so scared it's the end of the line for me. Any thoughts on what it can be?

I think spotting can be normal in pregnancy n, I didn't have it with ds but had a very mild bit of spotting at the weekend and I know how scary it can be. Contact your dr or mw to put your mind at rest if you need to as stressing about it is not good for the baby.

How is everyone today? I'm going to call in the morning and make my first appointment :happydance: for the past 4 days I've had real sore bbs and bad bouts of nausea in the pm and I can't stand the smell of cooking :nope: 

I'll update tomorrow with details about my appt


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hugs: Becka & just try to relax, I know it's hard, but like you said, the stress doesn't do you or your LO any good. Maybe just take it easy for the rest of the night & relax. I had bad AF type pains up until just a couple days ago, so I think that's pretty common.. :hugs: and take it easy until tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Michelle, I've been having bouts of nausea today, no puking but I'm not feeling right :nope:


----------



## Becka.

Ty all I think I'm going to have a nice worm bath then a early night so I don't have to think about it ill update you tomorrow.


----------



## lindblum

becka, in my 2nd pregnancy i had spotting/pink discharge at 6weeks and 12weeks. I have a healthy 11month old now. 

some people do spot and they are fine, hope all turns out ok for u x


----------



## lindblum

also sex can cause some spotting if ur cervix gets 'bumped' a bit


----------



## FloridaGirl21

^^ wss, sex can irritate the cervix.. :hugs: I'll be thinking of you tomorrow


----------



## miss malteser

Can I join you all too? I´m due on September 6th which seems sooooooooo far away its untrue!

At the moment I don´t really feel pregnant at all as I haven´t really had any symptoms apart from cramping which seems to have calmed down slightly and I´m so hungry all the time. I feel like I´m playing a game of pretend whenever I talk about the fact that I´m pregnant! It just doesn´t feel real at all! Do any of you feel the same?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Welcome Malteser! :hi: Congrats on your pregnancy!! The only thing that kept me believing it in the beginning was my positive tests!! But now I've got some symptoms starting up, they'll come soon for you too! :)


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations Gracie and Malteaser!!
Emaskew, I've taken tons of tests too, they're all posted in my journal/blog there... I think I'm more like 5 weeks gone, 37 to go, as my two DDs were both almost 2 weeks late...
Becka, can you call the EPU (early pregnancy unit) at whatever hospital your maternity unit is at? Or even call up maternity reception (most hospitals will list numbers online, or at least switchboard). This is exactly the sort of thing the EPU are set up to deal with - even just to talk to a MW would be reassuring... xx


----------



## parker

Good luck Becka, the odds are that everything is fine, but I know you will feel better once you're able to call and get checked.

Miss Malteser, welcome- I'm just like you, only have really had cramps, the other symptoms have been very mild.

I just had my hcg & progesterone checked at the doctor's (they still did a urine test to confirm first, I guess the Dr still doubted that I was pg- but it was positive, so they finally have to believe me!), should have the results tomorrow, and will go in again soon to make sure my levels are increasing. Crossing my fingers all the levels are good. My first prenatal appointment is booked, January 26th. :)


----------



## hal423

Praying for you Becka! Im sure everything will be fine with your little bean.

Miss Malteser - I'm the same as you. I think I'm about 5 weeks and really no symptoms. Had a few cramps a couple of days around when I found out and now the sides of my boobs are a little tender, but that's it. I peed on another stick yesterday and got two very dark lines on a wondfo so that made me feel better. I'm still in disbelief though and can't wait til my appt on 1/19 to hopefully see a heartbeat!


----------



## AnnieB82

Becka. said:


> Ty all I think I'm going to have a nice worm bath then a early night so I don't have to think about it ill update you tomorrow.

Hi Becka, I had spotting on my second pregnancy starting at 5kws+3, it was just a little when I wiped, on and off for a week. 
I had a scan at 6+3 and baby was fine with heartbeat. It turned out I had a bladder infection which can cause some spotting. I also had some stabby pains. Also I kind of got a pain were the pee comes out (TMI sorry), and when I had that pain, that's when I spotted. So it actually had nothing to do with the baby. 
I ended up giving birth to a healthy boy! ( 2 more bladder infections later ;) )

Hope it all goes well for you, I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## holywoodmum

Any of you UK ladies watching One Born Every Minute? I'm not sure I can face it. Had a hell of a day


----------



## mummygabby

miss malteser said:


> Can I join you all too? I´m due on September 6th which seems sooooooooo far away its untrue!
> 
> At the moment I don´t really feel pregnant at all as I haven´t really had any symptoms apart from cramping which seems to have calmed down slightly and I´m so hungry all the time. I feel like I´m playing a game of pretend whenever I talk about the fact that I´m pregnant! It just doesn´t feel real at all! Do any of you feel the same?

Congrats we have the same due date, i also don't hav any symptoms at mo did have cramping but has gone, boobs a little swollen but thats it


----------



## freddie

holywoodmum said:


> Any of you UK ladies watching One Born Every Minute? I'm not sure I can face it. Had a hell of a day

Yes I just watched it and got so emotional!! I love that show but it is kinda scary ha ha, makes me wanna cross my legs!!


----------



## holywoodmum

I am thoroughly tearstained now... but that birth at the end was amazing! 
Off to bed for me now though, night all x


----------



## MommaAlexis

I have a prenatal course introduction thing on Friday the 6th, and my first meeting with midwife on Wednesday the 11th! :D I'm so nervous as I'll have to go to both alone!


----------



## kittiyara

Anyone get hcg beta levels yet? Mine is 107 at 19 dpo. Is it low??? Doc said its normal


----------



## FloridaGirl21

alexis, i'll add your mw appt to the main page :flow:

kitti, there is a huge range for whats considered normal. the first beta draw means nothing without the 2nd set of numbers, it's all about the increase.. :hugs:


----------



## kissyfacelala

FloridaGirl21 said:


> alexis, i'll add your mw appt to the main page :flow:
> 
> kitti, there is a huge range for whats considered normal. the first beta draw means nothing without the 2nd set of numbers, it's all about the increase.. :hugs:

I agree kitti....it is all about the increase in levels....the first one doesnt mean much until you have the 2nd beta result

that is probably why my clinic does two beta results before booking the 6 week ultrasound

my first beta at 17 DPO was 523 and my second today at 19 DPO was 942...so now my six week scan is Wed Jan 18...2 weeks from today....I will be 6 weeks 5 days then :happydance::happydance:

congrats to all those with BFPs!! welcome to our thread! :hugs:

becka....my prayers are with you...I am sure everything will be fine! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## growingbean

My due date is September 7th! Congrats to everyone! :D


----------



## Chellxx

Just called the hospital and booked my first appointment for the 19th jan at 8am (6am uk time).

I can't wait to see beanie, I'll be 7+3 will I see much? It's going to be very strange seeing a dr for my appointment and not a midwife I wonder how much different things will be here? It's kinda making me a bit homesick to be honest :(


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations growing bean!
Chelle, I'm wonddering too how the care will be in germany. Mine'll be split though here til 20 weeks. I hope it goes well for you x


----------



## Chellxx

holywoodmum said:


> Congratulations growing bean!
> Chelle, I'm wonddering too how the care will be in germany. Mine'll be split though here til 20 weeks. I hope it goes well for you x

Thanks Hun. I'm sure once I have been to the first appt I'll feel better about it all, I know quite a few ppl who have had babies over here recently and they all say they can't fault the service, I'm just not looking forward to being in for 5 days :cry: have you found out how the care in Germany varies to the uk yet?


----------



## holywoodmum

Seriously they kep you in for 5 days?! I'd just discharge myself I think!


----------



## kateKate

Ooh I'm really excited about being pregnant. It's so hard not telling anyone. I usually confide in my best friends and only sister. It's nice to keep it secret this time for a while. 
Must book my booking in apt with my midwife. She's fab! Already saw the doctor as my baby girl needed anti biotics so I let her know. 

I'd love to get to 6 months and say hi everyone 3 months till baby arrives lol. No chance!!!!! Not when I hang out with new mummy friends and the fact that from 6 weeks last time my bump was huge. Ah well wishful thinking lol. Even waiting till 20 week scan would be perfect. 

Have a great day ladies xxx
Ps my friend had her babies in France and was kept in five days both times. She loved it as she got rest and help. 
I couldn't wait to get out of hospital last time lol


----------



## miss malteser

Thanks for your comments about the lack of symptoms everyone. Glad to know that I´m not the only one!

Chellxx and Hal423, I also have my first appointment with the midwife on the 19th. Eeek, only 2 weeks away!

I´m also living abroad and whilst I´m not too worried about the differences in care I am worried about being away from my family. I get on with my MIL but we´ve never had a close relationship so I only really have DH to help me out, advise me, etc.


----------



## jenny25

hello girls can i join you all :D xx


----------



## lindblum

i've got an appointment with my gp today at 2:10 and im so nervous i could throw up! i have no idea why, i could barely eat my lunch.


hello jenny, congrats on your pregnancy x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Welcome growingbean & jenny25. Jenny, do you know when are you due? Congrats on your pregnancies ladies!!




lindblum said:


> i've got an appointment with my gp today at 2:10 and im so nervous i could throw up! i have no idea why, i could barely eat my lunch.
> 
> 
> hello jenny, congrats on your pregnancy x

Let us know how the appt goes! Will you be having a scan? :dust: & :hugs:


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations Jenny!

Lind I felt was nervous yesterday too, even though it was just to get them to send a letter! Good luck


----------



## lindblum

yeah i went for the same thing, the doctor told me to call the hospital now to book a scan and when i called the hospital they told me it was too early and to call back in 3weeks. They may need to work on their communication.

Last time my gp surgery messed up my letter and booking and i ended up getting my 1st scan after 14 weeks...

have you lot already got your scan dates?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Chellxx said:


> Just called the hospital and booked my first appointment for the 19th jan at 8am (6am uk time).
> 
> I can't wait to see beanie, I'll be 7+3 will I see much? It's going to be very strange seeing a dr for my appointment and not a midwife I wonder how much different things will be here? It's kinda making me a bit homesick to be honest :(

Michelle, at 7w3d, you should be able to see a HB.. GL at your appt :D


----------



## holywoodmum

Haven't got dates.last time they scewed up the other wsy, put my lmp a month earlier on form, got appt for u weeks(they thought I was 11) even called to check, dh booked time off, off we went and they they rfusef to see me! Raging doesn't come close!


----------



## Chellxx

holywoodmum said:


> Seriously they kep you in for 5 days?! I'd just discharge myself I think!




FloridaGirl21 said:


> Chellxx said:
> 
> 
> Just called the hospital and booked my first appointment for the 19th jan at 8am (6am uk time).
> 
> I can't wait to see beanie, I'll be 7+3 will I see much? It's going to be very strange seeing a dr for my appointment and not a midwife I wonder how much different things will be here? It's kinda making me a bit homesick to be honest :(
> 
> Michelle, at 7w3d, you should be able to see a HB.. GL at your appt :DClick to expand...

Yep 5 days you have to stay in for but there is no way I'll be able to stay in that long with a 15month old at home I'll come out and he'll be a playstation wiz kid lol. They are pretty medeval here and the baby is taken to the nursery still so I can imagine me not sleeping a wink in 5 days incase someone takes him away lol.

Thanks Florida that's put my mind at rest, I read so many where people have gone for early scans and not seen hb etc only to go back in a few weeks and everything to be fine, it must be such a worry when that happens (obviously not that that's worse than not seeing the hb due to mc of course) :cry:

We have had a big dely in post since a few weeks before Xmas and I've just collected it from my po box to find a bulk order of 40 opks and 40 hpt :blush: turns out I'm not ovulating but am very very pregnant :haha: I wonder how long it will take for me to get sick of poas lol


----------



## freddie

Chellxx said:


> We have had a big dely in post since a few weeks before Xmas and I've just collected it from my po box to find a bulk order of 40 opks and 40 hpt :blush: turns out I'm not ovulating but am very very pregnant :haha: I wonder how long it will take for me to get sick of poas lol

Lol I reckon I could use up the whole 40 just trying to make it seem more real!! I have one frer left and one digi left and I know within a few days I'll have taken them too!


----------



## jenny25

thanks girls , the doctor thinks around 13th september but wont know for sure until i have my scan as i didnt keep track of my cycle , i have my first scan on the 18th jan x


----------



## Tasha

Hi girls. Can I join? I am Tasha, 26 year old Mummy to; Morgan he's five, Naomi-Mae is six, Kaysie Blossom is three. I also have Honey who was stillborn at 36+6 in May 2007 and Riley Rae who was stillborn at 24+3 in April 2011, as well as nine first trimester loses. I think I am due around the 12th September. Really nervous. I have my GP appointment tomorrow and then I will be seen at St. Mary's really soon :thumbup:


----------



## Jinbean

Hey Girlies! How are we all doing today? I've been a bit queasy past few days and keep having random naps which is very unlike me (especially when it is half and hour ones at my desk at work! eek!). Had routine appt with my gynaecologist today (been seeing him for infertility) was soooo excited to be able to say "I'm pregnant!" Bless his assistant she got all giddy and excited for me! Tee Hee! They have booked me in for a scan next Thurs (12th) and an appt with Early Pregnancy Nurse at the hospital due to previous m/c. Roll on next Thurs! 

Big hugs everyone!
J xxx


----------



## c1403

13th September for me

xxx


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations tasha and c1403 :)

J, how exciting to get a scan next week!

Ad for me, succumbed to a daytime nap yesterday when dd1 at school and dd2 asleep. Kinda wish i hadn't as i know i can't today - first day back at work off the hols :(


----------



## freddie

Random question - where is everyone from? I am losing track cos it seems like you ladies are all over the place lol! I am from Kent in England :)


----------



## jenny25

morning girls :D xx


----------



## Tasha

Thank you holywoodmum.

Rachel I am in London

Morning Jen x


----------



## shantehend

Good morning!! Rachel, I am far from you ladies. I am in New Jersey, USA. I'm hoping to travel some day though.


----------



## Darkest

Can i join??
I got my :bfp: yesterday and am due 16th Sept. This is my 4th pregnancy, i have 1 boy, 1 girl and had a mc in 2010.

My other 2 are Dec babies so am looking forward to celebrating a birthday in a different month too!


----------



## shantehend

Congratulations Darkest!!! H & H 9 mos to you!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Tasha said:


> Hi girls. Can I join? I am Tasha, 26 year old Mummy to; Morgan he's five, Naomi-Mae is six, Kaysie Blossom is three. I also have Honey who was stillborn at 36+6 in May 2007 and Riley Rae who was stillborn at 24+3 in April 2011, as well as nine first trimester loses. I think I am due around the 12th September. Really nervous. I have my GP appointment tomorrow and then I will be seen at St. Mary's really soon :thumbup:

welcome Tasha! Congrats on your pregnancy :D So so sorry for your prior lossess :hugs: FXed for a healthy pregnancy & baby to hold at the end :hugs: Will they be monitoring you more closely?



Jinbean said:


> Hey Girlies! How are we all doing today? I've been a bit queasy past few days and keep having random naps which is very unlike me (especially when it is half and hour ones at my desk at work! eek!). Had routine appt with my gynaecologist today (been seeing him for infertility) was soooo excited to be able to say "I'm pregnant!" Bless his assistant she got all giddy and excited for me! Tee Hee! They have booked me in for a scan next Thurs (12th) and an appt with Early Pregnancy Nurse at the hospital due to previous m/c. Roll on next Thurs!
> 
> Big hugs everyone!
> J xxx

J, I've been a bit queasy too, seems everyday now after about 4pm I start feeling nauseous.. :shrug: And yes to the random naps too! I slept 12 hours day before yesterday & took an hour long nap yesterday evening :wacko: I can't understand why I'm constantly so tired!



c1403 said:


> 13th September for me
> 
> xxx

welcome hun! :hi: congrats on your pregnancy :D



rachelkt said:


> Random question - where is everyone from? I am losing track cos it seems like you ladies are all over the place lol! I am from Kent in England :)

I'm from Florida, USA :flow:



jenny25 said:


> morning girls :D xx

Morning Jenny! How are you feeling?



Darkest said:


> Can i join??
> I got my :bfp: yesterday and am due 16th Sept. This is my 4th pregnancy, i have 1 boy, 1 girl and had a mc in 2010.
> 
> My other 2 are Dec babies so am looking forward to celebrating a birthday in a different month too!

Welcome hun! Congrats on your pregnancy :D


----------



## FloridaGirl21

*Lindsay*, I might not be on tomorrow and don't want to forget, so GL at your appointment tomorrow! :dust: Let us know how it goes :)


----------



## Chellxx

Congrats to the new ladies, welcome to the thread it's great :) 

Rachel I'm in Cyprus but originally from England (Hertfordshire to be exact lol)


----------



## Tasha

FloridaGirl21 said:


> welcome Tasha! Congrats on your pregnancy :D So so sorry for your prior lossess :hugs: FXed for a healthy pregnancy & baby to hold at the end :hugs: Will they be monitoring you more closely?

Hey. Yes they will be watching me extremely closely, I will have appointments weekly (along with scans) soon until 13 weeks, then I will have a doppler and growth scan at 16 weeks and reguarly from then on. I also have quite a few medications. 

How are you?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'm well, this is my 3rd pregnancy but will be my first baby I'll get to hold if all goes well. I wish they'd monitor me more closely but nope, first appt is at 9w3d :shrug: I'm going for an early scan through another DR next Saturday just to get a peak at what's going on in there and to make sure there aren't multiples (this is a Clomid baby)

FXed tightly for you and that all goes well :hugs:


----------



## c1403

rachelkt said:


> Random question - where is everyone from? I am losing track cos it seems like you ladies are all over the place lol! I am from Kent in England :)

I'm in kent too xxx

Name Claire

How old are you 26

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 13th September (based on LMP)

What # child is this for you? 1

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? i keep thinking girl..

Are you finding out the gender? No we want a surprise

How many months were you TTC? 4 1/2. Had a chemical on 8th December, fell again next cycle right after 

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? no

Hi All

Really excited about this pregnancy, feels different to my chemical last month, I'm still very nervous though and dread going to the loo. Ive done 2 further tests since my BFP
Symptoms so far....backache, nausea, breakout on face, sicky feeling and now i feel like i have a cold coming, very tired etc etc

I havent called my Dr yet, I intend to call next week once I hit 5 weeks...

Cant wait to see how this thread progresses.

xxxx


----------



## c1403

miss malteser said:


> Can I join you all too? I´m due on September 6th which seems sooooooooo far away its untrue!
> 
> At the moment I don´t really feel pregnant at all as I haven´t really had any symptoms apart from cramping which seems to have calmed down slightly and I´m so hungry all the time. I feel like I´m playing a game of pretend whenever I talk about the fact that I´m pregnant! It just doesn´t feel real at all! Do any of you feel the same?

Yes totally, when I say to myself or OH that i'm pregnant i cant really believe it xx


----------



## Tasha

FloridaGirl21 said:


> I'm well, this is my 3rd pregnancy but will be my first baby I'll get to hold if all goes well. I wish they'd monitor me more closely but nope, first appt is at 9w3d :shrug: I'm going for an early scan through another DR next Saturday just to get a peak at what's going on in there and to make sure there aren't multiples (this is a Clomid baby)
> 
> FXed tightly for you and that all goes well :hugs:

Yeah they dont tend to treat you as high risk until three miscarriages, stupid if you askk me cos you cant help but worry more after a loss. :hugs:

Not long til a scan then, have everything crossed for you :flower:


----------



## Tasha

c1403 said:


> Name Claire
> 
> How old are you 26
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 13th September (based on LMP)
> 
> What # child is this for you? 1
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? i keep thinking girl..
> 
> Are you finding out the gender? No we want a surprise
> 
> How many months were you TTC? 4 1/2. Had a chemical on 8th December, fell again next cycle right after
> 
> Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? no

Oooh I didnt see these questions, will answer them now. 

Name: *Tasha*

How old are you? *26*

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? *13th September, via when I think I ovulated due to not having a LMP as I had a miscarriage in December*

What # child is this for you? *Pregnancy number 15, 6 children but will hopefully be 4th at home*

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? *No idea*

Are you finding out the gender? *Undecided yet*

How many months were you TTC? *Since August 2008 (Riley Rae was born in April 2011 but I count from before cos I havent brought a baby home in that time)*

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? *Yes, high dose folic acid, 150mg of aspirin and 40mg of clexane (this may be increased).*


----------



## Darkest

I'm seeing my doc on Weds and hoping for an early scan and bloods. He's awesome so will prob sort it for me. My baby is a clomid baby too so should have good grounds for an early scan.


----------



## Darkest

Name: Karen

How old are you? 27

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 16th Sept, from LMP (ov was cd14)

What # child is this for you? 4th pregnancy, 3rd baby if it sticks.

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Not a clue

Are you finding out the gender? If twins yes, if singleton no.

How many months were you TTC? Since nov 2009 with a few months of due to laporoscopy and ct scan

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Just pregnacare.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

ohh next Wednesday is full of appts., can't wait!


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations Karen!
I'm in northern Ireland :) moving to Germany in april...
Floridagirl, you're knackered all the time cos your body is busy growing a baby!


----------



## Chellxx

Oh girls I'm so upset, I've been crampy all day and have had 2 bright red bleeds. I put a pad on and although I've not filled it there is blood there I just know this is the end for me :( I'm not sure how it works here but I'll give the maternaty unit a call Monday if it gets worse I'll go to a and e. Good luck to the rest of you and a h&h 9 months. I hope I'll be back soon. Xxxx


----------



## shantehend

Praying for you Chell!! Its not necessarily the end for you. Things can still be fine. A lot of women have a bleed during pregnancy and have a healthy baby. Good luck!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww Michelle, what Chante said really.. It's not necessarily the end. Chin up & try to keep a PMA, I know it's hard. Let us know what a&e says :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Riliye

Okay, well this may sound stupid, or whiny, but I really just need somewhere to talk and turns out this is the place. I can't tell if I'm just being paranoid, or if I should genuinely be worried. I'm terrified to go to Dr. Google because I just know that no matter what, everything I find is going to be negative. And it's not even a big thing, anyway! 

So here's my deal: I feel like all my symptoms are plateauing, and that's freaking me out with thoughts that the baby has stopped growing, and I'm just waiting for the inevitable. Nothing has really changed symptom-wise all week, except that I'm noticing that I want to be around people less -- that could easily be because I'm so dang tired and they all look so rested and happy that I just want to strangle them. 

I guess I'm just struggling in the face of no real "proof" that everything is going as it should. I know that it's early, and all that...but shouldn't I be feeling *something* different? Anyone else have a plateau like this? Should I be worried? Come on girls, make me feel better. :haha:


----------



## freddie

I have no symptoms at at all yet, think it's just super early and all is fine :) Stop worrying!! x


----------



## holywoodmum

chelle, really hope everything is ok hun xx

riliye - I've felt exactly like you describe with both DDs pregnancies - and it was like that all the way up to 12 week scan - paranoia central. There is nothing worse than pregnancy for inducing self doubt... Partly your symptoms may appear to diminish because your body is just getting used to the hormones that were coursing through you in the first few days. And as you approach 12 weeks, they will diminish again as the placenta starts to take over... there is probably nothing that will properly put your mind at ease, but rest assured that you are definitely not the only one to feel like that, and hopefully you can take some comfort in that fact! x


----------



## frantastic20

Riliye - I've been feeling the same too - last week I was waiting for symptoms and feeling paranoid, then this week I started with morning sickness - I felt nauseous on Tuesday, then actually threw up at work twice on Wednesday, but yesterday and today am back to feeling nauseous. The first thing I did on getting home was pester DH because I was worried in case things were going 'backwards' (don't know why I made that choice of words at the time!!).

I got over it though... am now aiming for a zen-like state for the next 6 weeks until I hopefully have a scan!!!

Hope you're feeling better already... I keep repeating to myself that relaxed mums have relaxed babies!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Riliye

Thanks for the encouraging words guys, I really think I needed them. You know how it is, no matter how many times you tell yourself "this is normal, stop freaking out", it always helps to have someone there with you to say "Yeah, you're right. Stop freaking out!" 

I do feel a bit better now, after hearing everything you guys said. It's silly really, but I do wish if I was going to do the whole puking thing that it'd start already, so I wouldn't have to worry!


----------



## Darkest

Riliye, tired and irritable but no symptoms.... :winkwink:


----------



## parker

Chell, good luck, I hope everything is okay.

Riliye, I'm the same, my only really noticeable "symptom" was cramping which has stopped. Nausea only occurs when I've been majorly jolted around (plane landing, bad taxi driver). And if it makes you feel better, I just got my beta levels back, and they are reasonably high- but still hardly feeling anything.

Blood results from 20 DPO (4 weeks 6 days):
Hcg: 1,236
Progesterone: 18.0

I'm going back in on Monday to make sure the hcg is doubling etc, since I know the base numbers don't really mean much.

I know the betas are good for 5 weeks, but does anyone know if that's a good progesterone level? The person who gave me my results didn't seem to know, but the doctor did look over them & made no notes or recommendations for progesterone supplements...so I think I'm okay?

Also, location: I'm in Pennsylvania, USA :)


----------



## growingbean

I have my first prenatal appointment on January 17th!


----------



## growingbean

c1403 said:


> Really excited about this pregnancy, feels different to my chemical last month, I'm still very nervous though and dread going to the loo. Ive done 2 further tests since my BFP
> Symptoms so far....backache, nausea, breakout on face, sicky feeling and now i feel like i have a cold coming, very tired etc etc
> 
> I havent called my Dr yet, I intend to call next week once I hit 5 weeks...
> 
> Cant wait to see how this thread progresses.
> 
> xxxx


Hey Claire! I have the exact same symptoms. I told my OH that I thought I was getting a cold, but then I started to think I was crazy. My back aches whenever I bend over, my face is horribly broken out, I am always hungry, have acid reflex when I eat onions and I feel nauseous most of the time. Good luck with your doctor appointment when you make it!


----------



## jem_5500

Hi there, cautiously poking my head in as got my :bfp: today, due date would be 19th September I think!! look forward to a long journey. I cannot believe its a month short of being here 3 years ago! feeling the same nerves and excitement and now I have a beaitiful 2 year old! All I hope is this is a sticky bean and causes me fewer problems than ds did in mummys tummy!


----------



## growingbean

jem_5500 said:


> Hi there, cautiously poking my head in as got my :bfp: today, due date would be 19th September I think!! look forward to a long journey. I cannot believe its a month short of being here 3 years ago! feeling the same nerves and excitement and now I have a beaitiful 2 year old! All I hope is this is a sticky bean and causes me fewer problems than ds did in mummys tummy!

Congrats on your :bfp:!! All the best luck to you and I will pray for a sticky bean :D


----------



## kissyfacelala

jem_5500 said:


> Hi there, cautiously poking my head in as got my :bfp: today, due date would be 19th September I think!! look forward to a long journey. I cannot believe its a month short of being here 3 years ago! feeling the same nerves and excitement and now I have a beaitiful 2 year old! All I hope is this is a sticky bean and causes me fewer problems than ds did in mummys tummy!

Congratulations!

I am 5 weeks today! only one more week and 5 days until my first scan! feeling good....tired but good...no nausea yet and my breasts/nipples are only sensitive at night

oh I am from Brantford Ontario Canada....only an hour away from Toronto


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm from guelph, hour out of TO too. :) Information session for midwives went well. Was the youngest there, but everyone was too busy with morning sickness and peeing to pay much attention. Or the one girl crying her eyes out when she mentioned home birth. Hahaha. Mood swiiinngsss. A little girl about 2 walked in, and everyone in the room just stared at her. I felt like I was in a room full of baby starved maniacs bahaha.


----------



## HaltimeKitty

OMG HEARD THE HEART BEAT with a doppler :D :D might not be 4weeks


----------



## lynze_an

I was under the impression that the heart didn't start beating until sometime in the 5th week? :shrug:


----------



## HaltimeKitty

lynze_an said:


> I was under the impression that the heart didn't start beating until sometime in the 5th week? :shrug:

me to but wont see the doctor till the 20th ... used a friends doppler


----------



## Darkest

Congratulations jem!!!


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations Jem!


----------



## freddie

parker said:


> Chell, good luck, I hope everything is okay.
> 
> Riliye, I'm the same, my only really noticeable "symptom" was cramping which has stopped. Nausea only occurs when I've been majorly jolted around (plane landing, bad taxi driver). And if it makes you feel better, I just got my beta levels back, and they are reasonably high- but still hardly feeling anything.
> 
> Blood results from 20 DPO (4 weeks 6 days):
> Hcg: 1,236
> Progesterone: 18.0
> 
> I'm going back in on Monday to make sure the hcg is doubling etc, since I know the base numbers don't really mean much.
> 
> I know the betas are good for 5 weeks, but does anyone know if that's a good progesterone level? The person who gave me my results didn't seem to know, but the doctor did look over them & made no notes or recommendations for progesterone supplements...so I think I'm okay?
> 
> Also, location: I'm in Pennsylvania, USA :)

I have been looking loads into progesterone levels as I was having symptoms of low progesterone! I got tested and have levels of 144.4 which is normal. But there are two different ways they measure so I presume you were measured the other way! Mine was measured in nmol and the other way is ng... I think the ng one you have to be over 10 so yours looks very good to me :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hmm, yeah I think in the us we're measured in ng in most cases. Parker, my levels were at 23 with my supplements that im on. I read anything over 10 or 15 (cant remember which) is good. :thumbup:

Welcome to the new ladies! On my cell now so ill update the thread another time


----------



## freddie

Does anyone else get random bursts of excitement?!?! I just had one... I was looking through someone's baby photos on Facebook, as you do, and suddenly thought OMG I'M PREGNANT and got really excited :happydance:


----------



## Tasha

That is sweet Rachel, I havent yet but it is lovely when you get that excitement. :flower:

Haltimekitty, are you sure it was baby's? Cos hb starts sometime between the 5th and 7th week and usually cant be heard via a doppler until at least week nine but it is usually later than that :flower:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Haltimekitty, I was thinking the same as Tasha. Is it possible that youre _much_ further along than you realized? HB shouldnt be heard on a doppler until much later than (8-9 weeks generally being the absolute earliest..) :flower:


----------



## kittiyara

parker said:


> Chell, good luck, I hope everything is okay.
> 
> Riliye, I'm the same, my only really noticeable "symptom" was cramping which has stopped. Nausea only occurs when I've been majorly jolted around (plane landing, bad taxi driver). And if it makes you feel better, I just got my beta levels back, and they are reasonably high- but still hardly feeling anything.
> 
> Blood results from 20 DPO (4 weeks 6 days):
> Hcg: 1,236
> Progesterone: 18.0
> 
> I'm going back in on Monday to make sure the hcg is doubling etc, since I know the base numbers don't really mean much.
> 
> I know the betas are good for 5 weeks, but does anyone know if that's a good progesterone level? The person who gave me my results didn't seem to know, but the doctor did look over them & made no notes or recommendations for progesterone supplements...so I think I'm okay?
> 
> Also, location: I'm in Pennsylvania, USA :)

Where in PA?


----------



## Cherrylicious

Due on the 7th September....Hoping this is a sticky one <3


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations cherrylicious :)


----------



## jem_5500

Hello x

any hints for sicknes- sorry not getting it losing it!!!

didnt have it with ds1 suffering majorly now and only early days someone said oncethat the more sick you feel it means theres higher levels of what ever in your system? not sure whther i believe that!


----------



## parker

Thanks for the info on progesterone...I looked it up online and I think levels over 16 are good, 12 at the minimum? So that's pretty similar what you read FloridaGirl. Whew- what a relief to know that I'm in the "safe" range.



kittiyara said:


> Where in PA?

Philadelphia, what about you?



jem_5500 said:


> any hints for sicknes- sorry not getting it losing it!!!

Jem, I don't know much about it but I think B-6 is supposed to help? I took B-6 in a B-100 complex before becoming pregnant & have kept taking it along with a prenatal, and I haven't had bad morning sickness (but correlation is not causation, I could just be lucky so far & it is early). But I do think B-6 is supposed to help. My friend who had it really bad said try to eat as many plan foods as you can...things less likely to upset the stomach.


----------



## Chellxx

Thanks for all your comments ladies, the bleeding was scary last night and there has been more today but it's slowed down and turned brown so I'm taking it easy and resting and will see how it goes but we are staying optimistic for now.

Congrats to the new ladies, jem I'll swap your sickness for my constant hunger, I'll be the size of a house soon hehe.

Haltime - I agree with others if it was bubbas as hb then maybe you are further than you thought, how exciting tho it's such a reassurance to hear that hb isn't it.


----------



## holywoodmum

Glad it's slowed down chelle x


----------



## jenny25

glad it slowed down hun ,

sorry i have been feeling really tired i could honestly nap again lol i have my booking appointment on wed from the bereavement midwife is anyone else having any symptoms xx


----------



## kittiyara

kittiyara said:


> Where in PA?

Philadelphia, what about you?


Ahhhhh - me too! Crazy!! (well - just outside, 30 mins NW - in bucks County)


----------



## MommaAlexis

I can't believe I'm almost six weeks, time's flying!!


----------



## rachieroo

Hi ladies can i join,got my bfp Yesterday at 16dpo

Name (just first)? Rachel

How old are you? 22

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 12th September from lmp

What # child is this for you? 2 child, 3rd pregnancy

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? girl

Are you finding out the gender? no

How many months were you TTC? 1!!

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? no 

I am so so so scared but also excited :)


----------



## Tasha

Congrats and welcome Rachie :flower:


----------



## holywoodmum

MommaAlexis said:


> I can't believe I'm almost six weeks, time's flying!!

Me too - I was just wondering there now what "size" or wee beans would say they are on Monday!



rachieroo said:


> Hi ladies can i join,got my bfp Yesterday at 16dpo
> 
> Name (just first)? Rachel
> 
> How old are you? 22
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 12th September from lmp
> 
> What # child is this for you? 2 child, 3rd pregnancy
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? girl
> 
> Are you finding out the gender? no
> 
> How many months were you TTC? 1!!
> 
> Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? no
> 
> I am so so so scared but also excited :)

COngratulations Rachel!


----------



## rachieroo

Thanks ladies, how is everyone feeling? x


----------



## kissyfacelala

rachieroo said:


> Thanks ladies, how is everyone feeling? x

Congrats Rachel! How are you feeling?

I am 5 weeks 1 day today and feeling good :) ....tired here and there...nausea comes and goes...nothing to write home about...counting the days till my first scan....10 days still!! :growlmad:


----------



## rachieroo

kissyfacelala said:


> rachieroo said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies, how is everyone feeling? x
> 
> Congrats Rachel! How are you feeling?
> 
> I am 5 weeks 1 day today and feeling good :) ....tired here and there...nausea comes and goes...nothing to write home about...counting the days till my first scan....10 days still!! :growlmad:Click to expand...

Thanks, ye I'm really tired and suffering from back ache and sorw boobs, I'm just really nervous! Wow not long, I'm ringing mw on mon so will hopefully get my scan date soon :) x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

jem_5500 said:


> Hi there, cautiously poking my head in as got my :bfp: today, due date would be 19th September I think!! look forward to a long journey. I cannot believe its a month short of being here 3 years ago! feeling the same nerves and excitement and now I have a beaitiful 2 year old! All I hope is this is a sticky bean and causes me fewer problems than ds did in mummys tummy!




Cherrylicious said:


> Due on the 7th September....Hoping this is a sticky one <3




rachieroo said:


> Hi ladies can i join,got my bfp Yesterday at 16dpo
> 
> Name (just first)? Rachel
> 
> How old are you? 22
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 12th September from lmp
> 
> What # child is this for you? 2 child, 3rd pregnancy
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? girl
> 
> Are you finding out the gender? no
> 
> How many months were you TTC? 1!!
> 
> Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? no
> 
> I am so so so scared but also excited :)

welcome new ladies!! Congrats on your :bfp:'s and welcome to te expecting in September thread!! :happydance:



Chellxx said:


> Thanks for all your comments ladies, the bleeding was scary last night and there has been more today but it's slowed down and turned brown so I'm taking it easy and resting and will see how it goes but we are staying optimistic for now.

Glad the bleeding has slowed and that it's now turned brown, that's a good sign..! FXed for you :hugs:



MommaAlexis said:


> I can't believe I'm almost six weeks, time's flying!!

I know, it's going by so fast.. Can't believe I got my :bfp: 2w3d ago! IDK where the time has gone!

AFM, cleaned my kitchen a few hours ago and slept for solid 3 hours once I was done ! I'm watching 'Grease' now, the on w/ John Travolta, is it sad I know all the words to the songs? :haha:


----------



## parker

kittiyara said:


> kittiyara said:
> 
> 
> Where in PA?
> 
> Philadelphia, what about you?
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh - me too! Crazy!! (well - just outside, 30 mins NW - in bucks County)Click to expand...


Oh nice!! I'm in South Philly, near Italian Market. I'm not from the area so I don't know anyone else who is a mom/mom-to-be nearby- small world! :)


----------



## msprincess

Hi Lovelies! Can I join? I just got my first ever bfp a few days ago and am still very nervous! 

How old are you? 27

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 14th September from lmp.

What # child is this for you? #1!!!!!

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Girl.

Are you finding out the gender? Yes.

How many months were you TTC? 3.

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? No.

Eeek this is all so exciting! Oh and Congrats to everyone!!


----------



## emzy_11

Name (just first)? Emma

How old are you? 27

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 17 sep est on ovulation date

What # child is this for you? 1

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Boy

Are you finding out the gender? Trying not too

How many months were you TTC? 4 cycles (10 months )

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? 1st round of clomid to help with long cycles, pcos


----------



## frantastic20

Morning all! How is everyone? Haven't posted for a couple of days as feeling so so sick... Just thought I'd update location - I am from a tiny mining village in West Yorkshire, and I work in Leeds.

Also wanted to give an excited wave to the Canadian ladies... Although me and DH are English, I am mildly obsessed with Canada! You can't really see but the bit of white behind me in my photo is Niagara Falls, as that's where we got married. I won't say anymore as I can quite literally talk about my love of (and visits to) Canada for hours...

Hope everyone's having a great weekend! x. :thumbup: and hello to Emma and msprincess! Congrats!


----------



## jem_5500

Hello I will intro myself properly!!!

Chel I hop eyou take it easy xxx

Name (just first)? Jo

How old are you? 29 (30 in March)

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 19th September from LMP

What # child is this for you? 2 child

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? girl

Are you finding out the gender? no

How many months were you TTC? 1 for the first 1 for the 2nd!

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? no but I suffer with bi polar so am alerady due at docs next week to track meds

Having had my trascal causing chaos this morning I am wondering how on earth we will cope with another!!! hubby threatening to get snip next lol


----------



## jenny25

hi girls sorry been suffering with fatigue the last few days so sometimes im struggling too keep up how is everyone doing ? xx


----------



## holywoodmum

I'm cream crackered. totally exhausted. Stayef up too late reformatting my netbook and had swimming lessons for the smal one this morning.


----------



## jem_5500

sat here in jammies, exhausted trying not to throw up with a headache and trying to mark 50 science papers and mark 34 maths books, thats before i plan lessons for tomorrow! Hubby entertaining squidge number 1! going to be tough afternoon! hope everyone else ok x


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations msprincess, Emma and Jo :)
I'm also in denial about marking. We had an inspection before xmas so i'be been taking it easy! I don't work mondays, so less stressy Sunday, but i didn't even bring any books home!


----------



## jem_5500

holywoodmum said:


> Congratulations msprincess, Emma and Jo :)
> I'm also in denial about marking. We had an inspection before xmas so i'be been taking it easy! I don't work mondays, so less stressy Sunday, but i didn't even bring any books home!

we are due our ofsted but not sure as they have changed everything, last thing i need at the momnent, in a quandry as also doing my MA and I know if I dont complete my 2nd year the likelihood of me going any further are slim now! What year do you teach?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

msprincess said:


> Hi Lovelies! Can I join? I just got my first ever bfp a few days ago and am still very nervous!
> 
> How old are you? 27
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 14th September from lmp.
> 
> What # child is this for you? #1!!!!!
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Girl.
> 
> Are you finding out the gender? Yes.
> 
> How many months were you TTC? 3.
> 
> Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? No.
> 
> Eeek this is all so exciting! Oh and Congrats to everyone!!




emzy_11 said:


> Name (just first)? Emma
> 
> How old are you? 27
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 17 sep est on ovulation date
> 
> What # child is this for you? 1
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Boy
> 
> Are you finding out the gender? Trying not too
> 
> How many months were you TTC? 4 cycles (10 months )
> 
> Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? 1st round of clomid to help with long cycles, pcos

Congrats on your pregnancies ladies!! Welcome to our September mommies to be thread :D Look forward to getting to know you both over the next 8 months :)



jenny25 said:


> hi girls sorry been suffering with fatigue the last few days so sometimes im struggling too keep up how is everyone doing ? xx

jenny, I've had fatigue pretty bad too. I feel ridiculous needing as much sleep as I've been getting. My weekend is pretty much gone, I slept it away :haha:


----------



## rachieroo

Congratulations in the new bfps ladies! 
Well my fatigue was greatly helped by my DH who gave me a huge lay on and a fantastic roast chicken dinner! I'm feeling spoilt today lol! x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

rachieroo said:


> Congratulations in the new bfps ladies!
> Well my fatigue was greatly helped by my DH who gave me a huge lay on and a fantastic roast chicken dinner! I'm feeling spoilt today lol! x

Dinner sounds good!! :)

So throwing up began today.. not fun at all but feels good cause I feel like all is good with little bean in there!


----------



## holywoodmum

Jo, secondary, so 11-18 year olds. It was an internal inspection we had, but ofsted criteria. Our dept did very well :happydance:
but I've so lost interest now that is over, and especially as I know we're moving to germany at easter!


----------



## mommyof5

:hi: can I join?

Name (just first)? Shan

How old are you? 22 in a few days

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? Between the 1st and 5th (will know for sure on the 10th of january)

What # child is this for you? #7

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Not sure

Are you finding out the gender? I dont think so

How many months were you TTC? 14months

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Progesterone


----------



## Pink-Mummy

:hi: Hi Ladies

Looks like I'm a September mummy too, though not had 1st scan yet so I may have got my dates pickled. Hope you're all well, healthy and enjoying things so far. Here goes with the questions...

*Name (just first)? Amy 

How old are you? 26

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 1st week in Sept or there abouts

What # child is this for you? Number 2

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? No gut feelings

Are you finding out the gender? Yes, likely

How many months were you TTC? NTNP

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? * Just pregnacare vitamins

Look forward to getting to know you all.

A. :flower: xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: Shan! Welcome and Congrats on your pregnancy! I'm on Progesterone as well. How long will you be on them for?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Welcome Amy! Congrats :flow:


----------



## mommyof5

12 days now.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

how much longer will you be on it for? I'm to stay on mine until 12 weeks


----------



## mommyof5

I have no clue. I havent seen my RE doc yet. I see them on tuesday. I was wondering though how long I would have to be on them. So are you PAL?


----------



## Darkest

Hi everyone, i see lots of tired mummies to be.
Tiredness hitting me too but that could be due to having to stop my iron tablets as well as growing another mini one.
Lovely to see lots more :bfp:!!!


----------



## jenny25

hello to all the lovely new ladies congrats xxx

yep defo suffering from the fatigue just got in from a hockey game all i could do was yawn lol xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

mommyof5 said:


> I have no clue. I havent seen my RE doc yet. I see them on tuesday. I was wondering though how long I would have to be on them. So are you PAL?

Yes, PA2L's, I _think _the norm is to stay on them for the whole first tri, until the placenta takes over.. but not 100% sure, that's why I was wondering. GL at your appt on Tuesday! :dust:


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations shan and Amy!


----------



## Emaskew

so cant believ im heading into week 6 already so excited and happy right now : ) already getting a tummy on me most of my normal clothes are getting very tight!!! 

Craving oj like nothing else.... never normally drink the stuff but seem to be drinking a good 1L a day at mo.... some say that this is a sign of a baby girl?? who knows??

Hope all you september mummys out there are ok so far .... ive been blessed so far with no morning sickness at all just tummy cramps and tiredness.

Does anyone no when we get our 1st scan? (UK)

cheers ladies xx


----------



## Kcsbaby

is there room for one more here? i got my :bfp: yesterday at 11dpo on a frer and a digi. i am hollie, 25 and expecting our second bubba. been trying for 3 months and not on any meds. will have an idea on gender once i am further along. estimated due date 17th september as of my lmp and o day. and...................cant remember the other questions lol xx
congratulations everyone who is due in september


----------



## holywoodmum

Between 10 and 14 weeks I believe to allow for accurate dating.
i have 2 girls and drank lots of oj! less this time so far...


----------



## kaylynn040485

Hi im Kay and im 26. My edd is 13/09/12, we have been ttc #2 for almost 3 years so been tracking to within an inch of my life so know my date is bang on:) We already have a little girl called Jessica so as much as I would just be happy with a healthy baby i would quite like a little boy to have one of each:) We found out gender first time and plan to do so this time too as im far too impatient to wait. Wish you all a h&h 9 months and hope to get to know you all a little better kx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Hubby doesn't want to know the sex, but how in the world do I keep that a secret?! I WANNA KNOW.


----------



## Baby Gaga

i got my BFP today, due date 14th sep according to online calculator


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Kcsbaby said:


> is there room for one more here? i got my :bfp: yesterday at 11dpo on a frer and a digi. i am hollie, 25 and expecting our second bubba. been trying for 3 months and not on any meds. will have an idea on gender once i am further along. estimated due date 17th september as of my lmp and o day. and...................cant remember the other questions lol xx
> congratulations everyone who is due in september




kaylynn040485 said:


> Hi im Kay and im 26. My edd is 13/09/12, we have been ttc #2 for almost 3 years so been tracking to within an inch of my life so know my date is bang on:) We already have a little girl called Jessica so as much as I would just be happy with a healthy baby i would quite like a little boy to have one of each:) We found out gender first time and plan to do so this time too as im far too impatient to wait. Wish you all a h&h 9 months and hope to get to know you all a little better kx

Welcome to you new ladies! Seems like we're getting so many everyday now!! Congrats on your pregnancies :flow:



MommaAlexis said:


> Hubby doesn't want to know the sex, but how in the world do I keep that a secret?! I WANNA KNOW.

Alexis, I have a friend on BnB who was in your same situation.. She ended up finding out the gender and didn't tell a soul (with the exception of us BnB ladies until after delivery cause her OH didn't want to find out!! Maybe you'll have to do something similar? :shrug:


----------



## makeupgirl

Hi all! I'm Maegan, I'm 19, & 6 weeks pregnant! Supposedly due September 2nd! Can't wait to share the upcoming months with you girlys. :flower:


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations hollie, Kay, baby Gaga and meagan!


----------



## jenny25

i so wanna know the sex too but hubby doesnt :(xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Baby Gaga said:


> i got my BFP today, due date 14th sep according to online calculator




makeupgirl said:


> Hi all! I'm Maegan, I'm 19, & 6 weeks pregnant! Supposedly due September 2nd! Can't wait to share the upcoming months with you girlys. :flower:

:hi: Congrats ladies!! Look forward to getting to know you :flow:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I couldn't even keep the pregnancy test a surprise for two days. Let alone two minutes. I yelled at him as soon as the lines showed up, even though I had a big plan to tell him on christmas day.


----------



## mommyof5

FloridaGirl21 said:


> mommyof5 said:
> 
> 
> I have no clue. I havent seen my RE doc yet. I see them on tuesday. I was wondering though how long I would have to be on them. So are you PAL?
> 
> Yes, PA2L's, I _think _the norm is to stay on them for the whole first tri, until the placenta takes over.. but not 100% sure, that's why I was wondering. GL at your appt on Tuesday! :dust:Click to expand...

I am PA3L's


----------



## LAenne

september 5th!! yay


----------



## FloridaGirl21

mommyof5 said:


> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof5 said:
> 
> 
> I have no clue. I havent seen my RE doc yet. I see them on tuesday. I was wondering though how long I would have to be on them. So are you PAL?
> 
> Yes, PA2L's, I _think _the norm is to stay on them for the whole first tri, until the placenta takes over.. but not 100% sure, that's why I was wondering. GL at your appt on Tuesday! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I am PA3L'sClick to expand...


FXed that both of us have sticky beans this time :hugs:



LAenne said:


> september 5th!! yay

Congrats ad welcome!


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations leanne!


----------



## juicyjen

Hi there! can i join? ive filled in your questionnnaire! x


Name (just first)? Jen

How old are you? 28

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 14.9.12 using LMP

What # child is this for you? 4TH preg, 2 m/c 1 DD

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? dont know!

Are you finding out the gender? no

How many months were you TTC? 4 mths

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? no


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations Jen :)


----------



## jenny25

oops too many jens lol x


----------



## juicyjen

jenny25 said:


> oops too many jens lol x

haha! i see us 2 jens are due within a day of each other!! :thumbup:
have you any symptoms yet?? x x


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Hi ladies....nervously sticking my head in here as just got bfp...!

Struggling to do the questionnaire as I'm on my iPhone? But will try and answer what I remember in this post as best I can?

I'm Lia, 28 and this will be baby number 2. Number 1 is Dylan, nearly 18 months old.

I was probably classed as ntnp really but made efforts around the right time haha, and it's my first month this time, took 6 months with my first!

Due 20th September going off LMP, no idea what I'm carrying but will find out if loss.

Pregnant with an underactive thyroid so monitored /meds.

Excited and scared - hello )


----------



## Tasha

Welcome and congratulations to all the new girlies :happydance:

Girls on progesterone I was on it until 16 weeks with Riley Rae :flower:


----------



## Emaskew

LAenne said:


> september 5th!! yay

Your due one day after me!!! hows things for you? is this your 1st?


----------



## lindblum

emaskew are you mauritian?


----------



## jenny25

hey yeah i do have been emotional today which is a new one peeing more sore boobs on and off nausia on and off not too much really lol xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

juicyjen said:


> Hi there! can i join? ive filled in your questionnnaire! x
> 
> 
> Name (just first)? Jen
> 
> How old are you? 28
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 14.9.12 using LMP
> 
> What # child is this for you? 4TH preg, 2 m/c 1 DD
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? dont know!
> 
> Are you finding out the gender? no
> 
> How many months were you TTC? 4 mths
> 
> Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? no




pinkandfluffy said:


> Hi ladies....nervously sticking my head in here as just got bfp...!
> 
> Struggling to do the questionnaire as I'm on my iPhone? But will try and answer what I remember in this post as best I can?
> 
> I'm Lia, 28 and this will be baby number 2. Number 1 is Dylan, nearly 18 months old.
> 
> I was probably classed as ntnp really but made efforts around the right time haha, and it's my first month this time, took 6 months with my first!
> 
> Due 20th September going off LMP, no idea what I'm carrying but will find out if loss.
> 
> Pregnant with an underactive thyroid so monitored /meds.
> 
> Excited and scared - hello )

Welcome Lia and Jen! Congrats on your pregnancies :happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

*Name (just first)? Chloe

How old are you? 20

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 15/09/2012 using LMP

What # child is this for you? #1

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I'm thinking boy right now!

Are you finding out the gender? yep!

How many months were you TTC? we caught the egg on our first month 

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? nope, just taking vitamins and folic acid*

Hey everyone, hope I can join! I'm so happy that my journey to baby #1 has started! Congrats and h&h 9 months to all xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: Chloe, welcome :) Congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## Smile181c

Thankyou! Same to you, hope everything is going well x


----------



## Emaskew

lindblum said:


> emaskew are you mauritian?

no British.. just married in mauritius x


----------



## SophL

Name (just first)? Sophie

How old are you? 22, 23 in May

What's your EDD,how haveyou figured that date? 17th September based on LMP

What # child is this for you? 1

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Not a clue

Are you finding out the gender? Probably not

How many months were you TTC? 1st month! Although WTT for 3 years..

Are you on any meds o help support your pregnancy? Nope, just folic acid

Hello everyone, I haven't read all the pages because there are so many, but congratulations to all of you and I'm really looking forward to getting to know you all. Just hoping my bean sticks :).

P.S. Emergency supermarket bra shopping tonight, I've grown 2 cup sizes already!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

congrats on your pregnancy Sophie! It's amazing what our :holly: do during pregnancy! :haha: DH says mine are so much fuller, and they are.. I don't where regular bras anymore, stickly sports bras.. It's the only thing that's comfortable. :thumbup:

look forward to getting to know you :flow:


----------



## mommyof5

Going for my first scan tomorrow!


----------



## shantehend

Welcome and congratulations to all the newcomers!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

exciting stuff! Mine isn't till the weekend, can't wait. let us know how it goes xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Looks like Lindsay had her scan&appt on the 7th & Becka is going for a scan tomorrow too.. GL ladies, Lindsay, let us know how your first appt went :D


----------



## izzy29

I got my BFP today! After over a year ttc. Due 7th sept all being well


----------



## Smile181c

Congratulations!!


----------



## shantehend

Congrats izzy!!!


----------



## Darkest

Congrats izzy!


----------



## juicyjen

mommyof5 said:


> Going for my first scan tomorrow!

hey mommyof 5!
i have also sadly had a couple of m/c and just wondering if you got your scan on the nhs, or private? also do you recommend going that early? will you see much? how many scans before 12 weeks will you have?? sorry for so many questions im just so nervous and need advise!! i phoned a private clinic today and can get a scan at 7+4 weeks? what do you think?
all the best for your scan- enjoy every second! x x x


----------



## izzy29

Sorry my EDD is 14th sept, not the 7th.


----------



## holywoodmum

Lia, Chloe, Sophie and Izzy, congratulations! 

Lia, I can't believe we're due the same month again!

mommyof5, hope your scan goes well...

Whoever mentioned bras, mine are just about hanging on, I'd lost weight and boobs size, and not down sized my underwear, so now it's filled up again! I really should switch to my non-underwired ones - need to dig out my maternity clothes box!

I'm in a wee pickle - I lent out loads of maternity clothes last year and not got them back yet, and I will (if last two times are anything to go by) start to need them around 10 weeks - thing is I don't want to tell people yet at that stage - but I need to ask for the clothes back!!

Anyone else getting really overheated? I mean, it's been milder here, but I'll get in a lather just getting my coat on to go outside! Ridiculous - normally I'm a freezing person!


----------



## mommyof5

juicyjen said:


> mommyof5 said:
> 
> 
> Going for my first scan tomorrow!
> 
> hey mommyof 5!
> i have also sadly had a couple of m/c and just wondering if you got your scan on the nhs, or private? also do you recommend going that early? will you see much? how many scans before 12 weeks will you have?? sorry for so many questions im just so nervous and need advise!! i phoned a private clinic today and can get a scan at 7+4 weeks? what do you think?
> all the best for your scan- enjoy every second! x x xClick to expand...


JuicyJen
No problem I dont mind answering questions at all. My first scan tomorrow is being done by my infertility doc to make sure the pregnancy is not in the tubes (because they have me on progesterone) my second scan is the 19th to make sure there is a heart beat and that the baby is growing. My net scan will be around 10 weeks to screen for down syndrome (I had a daughter with down syndrome) Then after that I will have a few extra scans here and there and I have to see a specialist for all my scans, since my daughter had heart problems they will monitor the heart closely. If you want to spend the money than I would go, it will give you peace of mind to see a heart beat, and they should be able to see a heart beat if your dates are correct. So I think in total before 12 weeks I will have 5 to 6 scans. But this is because I have so much history. When does your doctor normally do a scan? Have you asked them about doing an early ultrasound to see the heart? Might be worth an ask. Are you on any meds to sustain the pregnancy?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

congrats on your pregnancy izzy :flow:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

holywoodmum said:


> Lia, Chloe, Sophie and Izzy, congratulations!
> 
> Lia, I can't believe we're due the same month again!

I know I got excited when I saw your name - I thought many August mummies were already up the duff lol!!! X


----------



## jenny25

yeah i get over heated my feet get so warm i have to put the fan on or i wont sleep lol x


----------



## Looneycarter

hey ladies can I join my edd is september 15


----------



## Darkest

Hi and welcome Looneycarter


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations carter!


----------



## Smile181c

Congrats!


----------



## Mrs M

Hi Ladies,

I just confirmed my BFP with a clear blue digi this morning. I took a test on Sunday morning but it was only a faint line so thought i would wait a couple of days. Me and my dh are over the moon!

*Name (just first)? * Laura

*How old are you? * 27

*What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? * 16th September 2012 - As off LMP.

*What # child is this for you? * #2, we have a daughter who is 2 at the end of the month.

*Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? * ?????

*Are you finding out the gender?* I dont want to but my dh kind of does. We will see. We didnt find out with our dd.

*How many months were you TTC?* Been off BCP for 3 months and conceived 2nd month :happydance:

*Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? * No


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Hi Laura - congrats! I have a little boy who's 1.5 - I'm already finding it tiring lol!


----------



## Smile181c

Congratulations!


----------



## miss malteser

Congratulations to all the new mums to be!

I´ve noticed quite a few comments about having to buy bigger bras already! Mine are a little bit fuller but I definitely don´t need to buy any bigger sizes just yet. Has anyone else not noticed too much of a difference just yet?


----------



## Mrs M

pinkandfluffy said:


> Hi Laura - congrats! I have a little boy who's 1.5 - I'm already finding it tiring lol!

Hi pinkandfluffy!

Thanks. Haha, Im feeling quite good at the minute. I get a little tired on an afternoon so when my daughter has a nap i try and have one. Ive been feeling tired the last few days. Im feeling a little hungrier too and boobs hurt a little but thats about it. x


----------



## Smile181c

I don't think my boobs have gotten bigger (although my OH disagrees) although they definitely feel heavier/fuller. I'm wearing a sports bra type mat bra today, cause my boobs are really sore and my underwired bras are so uncomfortable! 

It seems that with every day, my symptoms get a little bit worse - but I'm not complaining! I love the fact that it's my little peanut causing it :cloud9:


----------



## Erinsmummy

Im due 14th of sept :) Congrats to everyone :) xxx


----------



## Darkest

Hi Mrs M/Laura. Congratulation.
I'm also 27 and due 16th Sept!


----------



## SophL

So tired today! I couldn't sleep last night because I was so worried about an essay I have to finish and hand in today. When I'm finished an afternoon nap is in order.


----------



## IrishMumz

Hi all, hope I can join you... still unsure of dates... I reckon I'm in my 5th week but my cycle was all over the place before conceiving so can't be sure!!
I had to go to the A&E on Friday due to sharp pains in my right side and they couldn't really see anything, called me back on Monday (yesterday) and still not much visible but HTP levels consistent with early pregnancy... took more bloods to check they are increasing properly... 
Won't get the results till tomorrow... longest 2 days ever!!

Name (just first)? Anna

How old are you? 39

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 6th Sept

What # child is this for you? 2 (have 8.5yo daughter)

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? 

Are you finding out the gender? nope! :happydance:

How many months were you TTC? 1 month

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? no

I wish everyone sticky beans and a very happy & healthy 7-8 more months!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## ticking.clock

FloridaGirl21 said:


> *Here's a short questionaire to help us get to know each other *:D
> 
> *
> 
> How old are you? ?........ 33
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? ..... 18th sept, was charting so know when I ovulated.
> 
> What # child is this for you? ........number 3, 13 year age gap!!!!!
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? .......Girl (but would like a boy)
> 
> Are you finding out the gender? .......Oh yeah hahaha
> 
> How many months were you TTC? ....4 but had chemical 2nd month
> 
> Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy?..... Folic acid *

My replies are quoted above 
I have app with midwife on 25th jan, and scan on 4th feb xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Woww, lots of new ladies today!!



Looneycarter said:


> hey ladies can I join my edd is september 15




Mrs M said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just confirmed my BFP with a clear blue digi this morning. I took a test on Sunday morning but it was only a faint line so thought i would wait a couple of days. Me and my dh are over the moon!
> 
> *Name (just first)? * Laura
> 
> *How old are you? * 27
> 
> *What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? * 16th September 2012 - As off LMP.
> 
> *What # child is this for you? * #2, we have a daughter who is 2 at the end of the month.
> 
> *Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? * ?????
> 
> *Are you finding out the gender?* I dont want to but my dh kind of does. We will see. We didnt find out with our dd.
> 
> *How many months were you TTC?* Been off BCP for 3 months and conceived 2nd month :happydance:
> 
> *Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? * No




Erinsmummy said:


> Im due 14th of sept :) Congrats to everyone :) xxx




IrishMumz said:


> Hi all, hope I can join you... still unsure of dates... I reckon I'm in my 5th week but my cycle was all over the place before conceiving so can't be sure!!
> I had to go to the A&E on Friday due to sharp pains in my right side and they couldn't really see anything, called me back on Monday (yesterday) and still not much visible but HTP levels consistent with early pregnancy... took more bloods to check they are increasing properly...
> Won't get the results till tomorrow... longest 2 days ever!!
> 
> Name (just first)? Anna
> 
> How old are you? 39
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 6th Sept
> 
> What # child is this for you? 2 (have 8.5yo daughter)
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?
> 
> Are you finding out the gender? nope! :happydance:
> 
> How many months were you TTC? 1 month
> 
> Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? no
> 
> I wish everyone sticky beans and a very happy & healthy 7-8 more months!!:happydance::happydance:




ticking.clock said:


> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> *Here's a short questionaire to help us get to know each other *:D
> 
> *
> 
> How old are you? ?........ 33
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? ..... 18th sept, was charting so know when I ovulated.
> 
> What # child is this for you? ........number 3, 13 year age gap!!!!!
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? .......Girl (but would like a boy)
> 
> Are you finding out the gender? .......Oh yeah hahaha
> 
> How many months were you TTC? ....4 but had chemical 2nd month
> 
> Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy?..... Folic acid *
> 
> My replies are quoted above
> I have app with midwife on 25th jan, and scan on 4th feb xxClick to expand...

congrats everyone!! welcome to the September mommies to be thread! :D

IrishMumz FXed your 2nd set of BW comes back great!! :dust:


----------



## Darkest

Happy 6 weeks florida girl!!!!!


----------



## Tasha

Wow lots of new girlies :waves: hi all and congratulations. Christmas was obviously a lucky time for our partners :winkwink::haha:

Happy 6 weeks florida girl :flower:

I hope Becka's scan went well today and that tomorrow Riliye, MommaAlexis, and Darkest's appointments go well :flower:

My appointment (and scan) will be the 18th :thumbup:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I've got you down for the appt and scan Tasha :flow:

Has MS kicked in yet for anyone? I threw up all of my breakfast this morning :sick: and have been getting streaks of blood in my throw up.. I called my DR but they just said that it sounds like it's the acid from my stomach eating at my throat :shrug: She said if it gets worse (like more blood) to call back & I might have to go in. I haven't kept anything down yet today though. :nope: scared to eat again.. Sending DH out to get me some popsicles and ginger ale in a few minutes


----------



## Tasha

Thank you :flower:

It does sound like the acid has caused a few burst small blood vessels in your throat. In Englad some health food shops sell a sort of ginger sweet, that are meant to be really good for morning sickness, maybe have a look where you are?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Thanks Tasha :hugs: That's exactly what she said, something about blood vessels.. I'll look around for that.. Is ginger sweet like little candies or something?


----------



## Darkest

Wrote a reply and blooming bnb broke!

I jinxed myself yesterday by informing my Chem teacher of my pregnancy (we were doing an experiment today and i needed to know i was safe to continue) and said how well i'd been feeling.
5am i woke up feeling so so so so nauseous!
I was nauseous all day with my other 2 in first tri but never threw up so wondering if i'll be the same this time. :shrug:
Still feel _very_ sick but not thrown up.....yet.

Florida girl i know it's scary to see blood in your sick but if it's minimal it's not too much to worry about. It's quite common when people throw up a lot. :hugs:


----------



## Darkest

Argh!!! Stupid double post! Not the first time today.


----------



## Tasha

Yes, sorry they are candies. The ones I know of here are called Gin Gins and they call them candies, so they may be avaliable in your health food stores

I found these but you might be able to find more as google is really tough to find things in the US :flower:

https://www.luckyvitamin.com/p-2510...ultra-strength-ginger-candy-travel-size-11-oz


----------



## Smile181c

I've not been sick *yet* but I don't think it'll be long before I am!


----------



## freddie

I've been getting very slight nauseous feelings every so often but I am wondering if it's in my head cos I want a symptom lol?!:wacko:


----------



## Darkest

rachelkt said:


> I've been getting very slight nauseous feelings every so often but I am wondering if it's in my head cos I want a symptom lol?!:wacko:

That's what i've been thinking, up till today. :haha:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

My nausea started around 5w1d and then has progressively gotten worse.. I feel okay right now & lunch hasn't come up yet... Hoping it doesn't at all!


----------



## IrishMumz

Hi all, sorry to hear about people feeling sick, hope it passes soon :wacko:

I got a call from the Nurse this afternoon about my BW and she said they are happy with the levels rising, so that's good news :thumbup:

She called me in for another scan in two weeks time, hoping to defo see the little bean & a heartbeat then :winkwink:


----------



## SophL

No sickness yet, but I'm very early on. I have already started putting cocoa butter on my stomach because I get really bad stretch marks, does this make me neurotic? Haha.


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations Laura, Erinsmummy, Anna, tickingclock, 

Anna, glad your levels are rising as they should!
Floridagirl, sorry to hear you're sicky. With DD1 and 2 I was nauseous but not physically sick. I vomited once with DD2, but it was tummy bug!

As for me, well it's my birthday, and I've officially had a rubbish day :( I've had loads of lovely messages on Facebook wishing me a happy day and tbh it's been shite.
Work, which is to be expected, but I teach 9 periods, no frees on a Tue, so it's hard work anyway, but on top of being pregnant, and on top of not having DH at home so I'm doing everything myself, it was killer. Treated myself to McDs after - oh yay... DH was texting me all afternoon from Germany and didn't once say happy birthday :(
Then DD1 had a screaming match with me over a missing hairclip. My parents had to intervene. Mum had made me a wee cake though which cheered me up a bit and flowers arrived from DH. But yeah in all a pretty shite day. Too tired. Was going to go up to the rugby club and see my chums, and at least not sit in miserable on my own, but no one to babysit :(
Anyway enough of my glumness, I hope you're all well


----------



## shantehend

Sorry to hear about your day holywoodmum. But Happy Birthday!!! Hope your day ends well for you.


----------



## Baby Gaga

Name (just first)? JENNY

How old are you? 27

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 14/09/12 ONLINE CALCULATOR

What # child is this for you? NO 1

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? IV ALWAYS HAD A FEELING MY FIRST WOULD BE A BOY

Are you finding out the gender? YES I THINK SO

How many months were you TTC? ON AND OFF 18 MONTHS

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? NO


----------



## FloridaGirl21

holywoodmum, I hope your day gets better hun :hugs:


----------



## IrishMumz

HollywoodMum- HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHICK!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Darkest

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOLLYWOOD MUM!!! I have to say i had such high hopes for mine last year and was let down hugely. I had a better day the day after. I recon as i was so down thing could only get better.


----------



## Baby2012

:hi: September mommies, I got my bfp today and I'm so excited to be here :wohoo: Congrats to you all. I am 4w3d and I wish it was September already! 

*Name (just first)? *Nadine 

*How old are you?* 30

*What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? * 15 September 2012 based on my lmp

*What # child is this for you? *First :cloud9: 

*Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?* Boy!

*Are you finding out the gender?* ERR YESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!! 

*How many months were you TTC?* Since June but we've been on a break the past few months and bamp! we did it! 

*Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy?* No 

I can't wait to get to know you all xxxx


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations Jenny and Nadine!!

Thanks for the well wishes, I'm just doing lunches for tomorrow and going to bed. How rock and roll am I!


----------



## Baby2012

Thank you :hugs: LOOOOOL! I can't wait to feel exhausted :haha: enjoy your early night xxx


----------



## frantastic20

Happy birthday Lucy! Hope it ends well!

On the MS note - I have been feeling nauseous for 8 days now, but luckily only threw up on 2 of them. Worst thing is that I really don't want to eat most of the time... Even stuff I love!


----------



## shantehend

Just started feeling some consistent MS yesterday. Today it is a little worse. And I've been terribly gassy. Hoping the vomiting stays away.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Welcome Nadine!! Congrats on your pregnancy :flow:

Fran, I've had the food aversions too :( Nothing sounds appetizing.. Sucking on ice pops all day today.. Seems to be helping :sick:


----------



## Riliye

I'm having all the aversions and very few cravings. I don't want to eat or even drink anything because it just plain doesn't sound good. Luckily I'm not being sick. 6 weeks and 2 days and still MS-free! My first appointment is tomorrow, guys...keep your fingers crossed because I'm already freaking out here.


----------



## frantastic20

Oooh, I have ice pops in the freezer (despite living in the cold north of England, weird I know)... might try some.

The worst was on Saturday evening when I made enchiladas for me and DH, one of my favourite meals, and as I cooked I felt progressively more sick. Once on the plate, I had to stare them down for 10 mins before I could eat some...!



FloridaGirl21 said:


> Welcome Nadine!! Congrats on your pregnancy :flow:
> 
> Fran, I've had the food aversions too :( Nothing sounds appetizing.. Sucking on ice pops all day today.. Seems to be helping :sick:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yeah, I was reading that cooking might not be a good idea in the first tri for some. I've been very sensitive to smells and it makes me :sick:


----------



## Pink-Mummy

Happy Birthday Holywoodmum! Sorry your day was pants. :growlmad:

My day has been a write-off too. Naughty kids in my class, then my little baby girl who refused to nap this afternoon, followed by a nasty dose of nausea. Oh and I just bawled my eyes out watching 'undercover boss usa'. I'm an emotional wreck!

No improvement on the boobie front just yet for me ladies, though last time they got rather large so I wait in hope!

How are you all today? Hope everyone is well. Welcome to all you lovely new mummies.

Amy. xx


----------



## Pink-Mummy

FloridaGirl21 said:


> yeah, I was reading that cooking might not be a good idea in the first tri for some. I've been very sensitive to smells and it makes me :sick:

Florida -I cant even bear the smell of toast at the mo. All smells are making me gag! What's your worst?


----------



## mommyof5

Just got back from my scan, my due date is 9-6-12!!! We go back in 9 days to check on the baby again.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Pink-Mummy, the smell of _people _seem to really be churning my stomach as of late :haha: I was sitting in church Sunday & smelt something sour, had to leave the auditorium & ran to the bathroom & threw up :sick:

mommyof5, I've changed your date to the 6th :flow:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I can't stand my hubby's BO, and he barely has any. He showers twice a day, brushes his teeth twice and changes as soon as he gets home But dear lord, he smells BAD to me.


----------



## Mrs M

Well, at the minute ive not had any sickness but ive felt nauseous a couple of times, about 7pm ish. When i was pregnant with my dd i think it started to kick in at about 6 weeks. I wasnt actually sick though. Im definately feeling hungrier and more tired.

Oh and Happy Birthday HollywoodMum and congratulations to all you other ladies. x


----------



## Emaskew

mommyof5 said:


> Just got back from my scan, my due date is 9-6-12!!! We go back in 9 days to check on the baby again.

Hi there hope you dont mind me asking ... how did the scan go.... did you see much? 
Also what was your due date prior to the scan? 

im so pleased it al went well for you cant wait for my 1st scan might pay for one as can wait till 13 weeks!!!!!
xxx


----------



## rachieroo

Congratulations to the new ladies, and happy birthday holywood mum!!!

mummyof5, pleased that your scan went well!! 

Afm, i havent had any sickness yet!! and hopefully wont, i never had any with DD! tiredness is really affecting me and i got to work a 12 hour shift tomorrow urgh :coffee: lol!! 
Hope everyone is ok :) x


----------



## MommaAlexis

My friend just had her baby two months ago, and posted a status about letting him eat baby food soon cause he's eating like every 15 minutes to half hour, since he was born and wanted some tips. So I explained the rice in warm milk, spoon feed thing, but to double check with the doctor because it's not recommended until three months AT LEAST and then she flipped on me saying "She knows what to do with her baby." Yeesh. Jump down my throat much for giving you the advice you asked for!


----------



## Jennah33

Im confused.... My LMP was Dec 13th 2011 and I ovulated Dec 26th and on the due date calculator my due date is Sept 18th 2012 (5 days after my twins 2nd birthday lol) but I always thought your due date was the date of your last period... plus 7 days then add 9 months?? Which for me would be Sept 20th.
With my twins my lmp was January 7th 2010 and I ovulated on day 15, but my doc put me at October 14th so shouldn't my due date this time be September 20th 2012??

I have docs appt Fri so I guess she will explain to me there? :/


----------



## Jennah33

Jennah33 said:


> Im confused.... My LMP was Dec 13th 2011 and I ovulated Dec 26th and on the due date calculator my due date is Sept 18th 2012 (5 days after my twins 2nd birthday lol) but I always thought your due date was the date of your last period... plus 7 days then add 9 months?? Which for me would be Sept 20th.
> With my twins my lmp was January 7th 2010 and I ovulated on day 15, but my doc put me at October 14th so shouldn't my due date this time be September 20th 2012??
> 
> I have docs appt Fri so I guess she will explain to me there? :/

Oh who friggin cares... I got my BFP woop woop :)


----------



## kissyfacelala

Jennah33 said:


> Jennah33 said:
> 
> 
> Im confused.... My LMP was Dec 13th 2011 and I ovulated Dec 26th and on the due date calculator my due date is Sept 18th 2012 (5 days after my twins 2nd birthday lol) but I always thought your due date was the date of your last period... plus 7 days then add 9 months?? Which for me would be Sept 20th.
> With my twins my lmp was January 7th 2010 and I ovulated on day 15, but my doc put me at October 14th so shouldn't my due date this time be September 20th 2012??
> 
> I have docs appt Fri so I guess she will explain to me there? :/
> 
> Oh who friggin cares... I got my BFP woop woop :)Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: that's the spirit and you know what??? very few babies are born on their due date :)


----------



## TVG

hi everybody!


Name (just first)? Lori :flower: 

How old are you? 25

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date?  17th Sept going by LMP

What # child is this for you? 1 :cloud9: 

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?  lol boy I reckon!

Are you finding out the gender? I always said I wouldn't want to.. But I don't know now if I'll be able to wait!!

How many months were you TTC? 4 cycles

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy?  just pregnacare tablets!


----------



## mommyof5

:hi: TVG


----------



## FloridaGirl21

MommaAlexis said:


> My friend just had her baby two months ago, and posted a status about letting him eat baby food soon cause he's eating like every 15 minutes to half hour, since he was born and wanted some tips. So I explained the rice in warm milk, spoon feed thing, but to double check with the doctor because it's not recommended until three months AT LEAST and then she flipped on me saying "She knows what to do with her baby." Yeesh. Jump down my throat much for giving you the advice you asked for!

:hugs::hugs: some people are just..... :grr: sorry hun :hugs:



Jennah33 said:


> Jennah33 said:
> 
> 
> Im confused.... My LMP was Dec 13th 2011 and I ovulated Dec 26th and on the due date calculator my due date is Sept 18th 2012 (5 days after my twins 2nd birthday lol) but I always thought your due date was the date of your last period... plus 7 days then add 9 months?? Which for me would be Sept 20th.
> With my twins my lmp was January 7th 2010 and I ovulated on day 15, but my doc put me at October 14th so shouldn't my due date this time be September 20th 2012??
> 
> I have docs appt Fri so I guess she will explain to me there? :/
> 
> Oh who friggin cares... I got my BFP woop woop :)Click to expand...

:haha: congrats on your :bfp:!! I'm pretty sure you're DR will go by your LMP, but I've based my EDD based off of my O date. Hopefully you get answers Friday :hugs:



TVG said:


> hi everybody!
> 
> 
> Name (just first)? Lori :flower:
> 
> How old are you? 25
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date?  17th Sept going by LMP
> 
> What # child is this for you? 1 :cloud9:
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?  lol boy I reckon!
> 
> Are you finding out the gender? I always said I wouldn't want to.. But I don't know now if I'll be able to wait!!
> 
> How many months were you TTC? 4 cycles
> 
> Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy?  just pregnacare tablets!

Congrats on your pregnancy Lori and welcome :hi:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

GL at your appt's tomorrow Riliye & MommaAlexis!! :dust:

Becka., how did your scan go today?


----------



## parker

Happy birthday hollywoodmum, we are birthday twins as my birthday was today too! I'm feeling a bit nauseous this evening, but I think it may be due to overindulging in food and cake...

I think the best present was just knowing I was pregnant. Ever since I was a little girl I thought I would have my first child at 28 (just like my mom and grandma), so to turn 28 today with a bun in the oven was very nice :)

Still no call from the doctor on my follow up blood levels. I guess no news is good news, but their lack of notification is pissing me off- I think I might switch docs.

And no real symptoms still besides slightly sore bbs...really hoping it stays that way. But for some reason I'm terrified to exercise or have sex--how ridiculous am I being?! Where am I from, like the 19th century?


----------



## holywoodmum

Glad scan went well mommyof5. good luck at appt riliye :)

Jennah, the add a week and 9 months is a rough estimate, as it's easier to do in your head than add on 40 weeks... Normally it'll leave you one day off, but owing to the leap year It's two this year... Oh and congratulations!
Congratulations Lori!
Happy birthday parker! I also had dd1 at 28 :) my MIL shares my bday too...

Feeling less glum this morning, but a snotty heap, and nothing i can take for it :(


----------



## Darkest

Jennah33 said:


> Im confused.... My LMP was Dec 13th 2011 and I ovulated Dec 26th and on the due date calculator my due date is Sept 18th 2012 (5 days after my twins 2nd birthday lol) but I always thought your due date was the date of your last period... plus 7 days then add 9 months?? Which for me would be Sept 20th.
> With my twins my lmp was January 7th 2010 and I ovulated on day 15, but my doc put me at October 14th so shouldn't my due date this time be September 20th 2012??
> 
> I have docs appt Fri so I guess she will explain to me there? :/

Hi Jennah, your lmp was 2 days after mine as is your due date. I have no idea how people work it out manually as i always use website calculators lol. 
Seems right though, congrats on your :bfp:!!! I have singletons born on the same day, 3 years apart. 1st was late, 2nd on time. Couldn't do it again if we tried!!! I like it, means they will always have a special bond even if they hate each other. But i doubt they will like it as they get older, especially as it's December.

Afm, less nausea this morning, but i was asleep by 8pm last night. Omg! I do feel more refreshed this morning so it must have done me some good.


----------



## Darkest

Congratulations TVG! I love how the first page is filling up nicely. Sept is going to be a busy month!


----------



## miss malteser

> But for some reason I'm terrified to exercise or have sex--how ridiculous am I being?!

I´m the same. I know that it´s supposedly safe but we´ve only done it once since I got my bfp (normally we do it about 3 times a week) and I just couldn´t let myself enjoy it. This could be a loooong 9 months!


----------



## Smile181c

I'm scared to have sex too - only dtd once since my bfp and I kinda ruined it by asking him to slow down etc :blush:

I'm feeling okay today. Usual tiredness and I'm gassy! :blush: Keep getting pains/aches in my downstairs area, anyone else get this? Sometimes the one side just goes completely numb for a few minutes! :wacko:


----------



## ticking.clock

Well nausea is waking me during the night, I keep burping and my tummy feels tight.
The next 8 weeks are going to go so slow


----------



## Smile181c

I'm burping ALL the time. I've never had so much gas.

Last night I farted in front of my OH for the first time in the entire time he's known me and I was so mortified that I just burst out crying :haha: pregnancy is not pretty :rofl:


----------



## Darkest

I've banned DH from anything until after 1st tri. 
I had a mc in 2010 and it was nothing whatsoever to do with sex (i don't think we'd done it in the week i was preg) but i'm just to scared to do anything 'just in case'. 

Saw my doc, BHCG being done at 11.45 today and have sent off the form for booking on with the midwives as they are the ones who will arrange the scan apparently. (Usually our practice don't get people to book on until 8+ weeks).
Getting a little excited now.


----------



## Charlotteee

Name (just first)? Charlotte

How old are you? 20

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 17th September (LMP)

What # child is this for you? 1

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Boy (OH has 3 boys already)

Are you finding out the gender? Yes

How many months were you TTC? None - unplanned

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Nope

I'm so excited and i want a bump buddy xxx


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations Charlotte!


----------



## Darkest

Charlotteee said:


> Name (just first)? Charlotte
> 
> How old are you? 20
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 17th September (LMP)
> 
> What # child is this for you? 1
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Boy (OH has 3 boys already)
> 
> Are you finding out the gender? Yes
> 
> How many months were you TTC? None - unplanned
> 
> Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Nope
> 
> I'm so excited and i want a bump buddy xxx

Congrats Charlotte. There are many people here who will gladly be bump buds. I'm only 1 day ahead of you. Be happy to have you as a bump bud if you wanted.


----------



## Charlotteee

Thanks darkest. That would be good :) x


----------



## Smile181c

We're only 3 days apart :) 

Congratulations - another potential bump buddy here! x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Welcome Charlotte! Congrats on your pregnancy!! :D


----------



## Mrs M

Hi ladies!

Just needing a little advice. Noticed today that the right hand side of my stomach has gone quite hard but only on the right low down. Anyone else experiencing this so early on. I'm not in any pain or anything. Can't remember if it happened with my dd. x


----------



## hal423

Wow! Lots more BFP's recently - congratulations everyone! Is anyone else finding the days to go by extremely sloooowly? I have 8 days til my first appt and am so anxious for it to get here already. It's really making staying focused at work very hard!!


----------



## Darkest

hal423 said:


> Wow! Lots more BFP's recently - congratulations everyone! Is anyone else finding the days to go by extremely sloooowly? I have 8 days til my first appt and am so anxious for it to get here already. It's really making staying focused at work very hard!!

Yes, very slow!


----------



## Charlotteee

I've got 5 weeks until my midwife appointment. Got it on the 13th Feb. Feels like ages away. Getting a few cramps like period pain but hoping its normal xx


----------



## Jinbean

Hey girlies! Lots more new bfp's since i was last on here! :wave: Welcome everyone!

Got my scan and appointment with Early Pregnancy Clinic tomorrow and i'm exicted but also soooooooo nervous!

Hope everyone is doing well!

Big Hugs! :hugs: :hugs:

J xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

GL tomorrow Jinbean!:dust:

Charlotte, the cramps are completely normal hun xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Mrs M, I haven't noticed that, but I'd guess if there's no pain then you're probably OK. Is it bloating?
Hal, time is dragging for me, but because DH is away... I haven't even got an appt yet to get excited about!
jinbean hope it goes well tomorrow!

As for me, I am *drowning* in snot. :cry: I should be catching it in a bucket. And of course, nothing I can take to dry it up :( I'm not sure if'it's coincidence that it got worse when the flowers came in from DH yesterday, so perhaps it's pollen related - but again, still nothing I can take :(
Off to bed now, early night definitely needed - tomorrow is one of my days "off" work, but I think two small people will be just as tiring as a day in school!


----------



## Darkest

Charlotteee said:


> I've got 5 weeks until my midwife appointment. Got it on the 13th Feb. Feels like ages away. Getting a few cramps like period pain but hoping its normal xx

Yes cramping totally normal hun. I've been getting a lot of aches and pains in my abdomen. 

GL Jinbean!!! Looking forward to update.

Hollywoodmum, :hugs: for feeling so poorly. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Mrs M

holywoodmum said:


> Mrs M, I haven't noticed that, but I'd guess if there's no pain then you're probably OK. Is it bloating?
> Hal, time is dragging for me, but because DH is away... I haven't even got an appt yet to get excited about!
> jinbean hope it goes well tomorrow!
> 
> As for me, I am *drowning* in snot. :cry: I should be catching it in a bucket. And of course, nothing I can take to dry it up :( I'm not sure if'it's coincidence that it got worse when the flowers came in from DH yesterday, so perhaps it's pollen related - but again, still nothing I can take :(
> Off to bed now, early night definitely needed - tomorrow is one of my days "off" work, but I think two small people will be just as tiring as a day in school!

Hi holywoodmum,

Yeah I'm very bloated at the minute and my stomach feels really tight/hard but just on the right hand side. It comes and goes through out the day. Must be things stretching etc. I just worry about every little thing at the minute.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

holywoodmum said:


> Mrs M, I haven't noticed that, but I'd guess if there's no pain then you're probably OK. Is it bloating?
> Hal, time is dragging for me, but because DH is away... I haven't even got an appt yet to get excited about!
> jinbean hope it goes well tomorrow!
> 
> As for me, I am *drowning* in snot. :cry: I should be catching it in a bucket. And of course, nothing I can take to dry it up :( I'm not sure if'it's coincidence that it got worse when the flowers came in from DH yesterday, so perhaps it's pollen related - but again, still nothing I can take :(
> Off to bed now, early night definitely needed - tomorrow is one of my days "off" work, but I think two small people will be just as tiring as a day in school!

I'm sorry you're so ill.. Hopefully you get better quickly :hugs:


----------



## Jennah33

Charlotteee said:


> I've got 5 weeks until my midwife appointment. Got it on the 13th Feb. Feels like ages away. Getting a few cramps like period pain but hoping its normal xx

You are the same as me :) 4w 2d what is your due date? Was your LMP 13th Dec? x


----------



## Riliye

Just wanted to let everyone know that my appointment today went great! I measured at 6w1d and the doc said that everything looked as good as it could for a pregnancy this early. We didn't see a definite heartbeat, but the doctor said she THOUGHT she could see one...but that it was normal for it to be hard to be sure. 

I'll upload a pic of my scan when I can! Right now have to jet -- just wanted to let everyone know that things went well! 

My next appointment is in 2 weeks (January 25th)...she wanted to do another ultrasound before she gives me a definite due date...so mine might change!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww, so pleased for you Riliye :cloud9:


----------



## sarah55

Hey girls, mind if I join in??


Name ? Sarah

How old are you? 32

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 12th September

What # child is this for you? 1st

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Hopefully a boy, my husband would be over the moon!! ;)

Are you finding out the gender? I'm not sure, hubby does, I'm undecided

How many months were you TTC? 18

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? No


So good to find people in the same situation..... Super excited and terrified all at once. Had a MMC back in November 2010, the D&C lead to me developing Ashermans Syndrome and after a year of ops to correct it, I still can't quite believe I am pregnant!! Have even done 4 tests to make sure!!! No real symptoms (dull pains, back ache, super tired) but can make excuses for all of the symptoms lol. Anyway wishing you all a happy and healthy 8ish months xxx


----------



## Jennah33

sarah55 said:


> Hey girls, mind if I join in??
> 
> 
> Name ? Sarah
> 
> How old are you? 32
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 12th September
> 
> What # child is this for you? 1st
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Hopefully a boy, my husband would be over the moon!! ;)
> 
> Are you finding out the gender? I'm not sure, hubby does, I'm undecided
> 
> How many months were you TTC? 18
> 
> Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? No
> 
> 
> So good to find people in the same situation..... Super excited and terrified all at once. Had a MMC back in November 2010, the D&C lead to me developing Ashermans Syndrome and after a year of ops to correct it, I still can't quite believe I am pregnant!! Have even done 4 tests to make sure!!! No real symptoms (dull pains, back ache, super tired) but can make excuses for all of the symptoms lol. Anyway wishing you all a happy and healthy 8ish months xxx

Congrats :)

Only 4?? I've done about 60 :$


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: Sarah! Welcome & Congrats!! :D symptoms will come soon enough :) And so sorry for your prior loss hun :hugs:


----------



## Jennah33

Name ? Jennah

How old are you? 33

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 20th?? September (7 days + 9 months)

What # child is this for you? Ummm... 5th (last pregnancy was twins)

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? By timing I reckon a boy, but same timing last time and I got a boy/girl twins

Are you finding out the gender? Absolutely :)

How many months were you TTC? 1

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? No


----------



## Charlotteee

Jennah33 said:


> Charlotteee said:
> 
> 
> I've got 5 weeks until my midwife appointment. Got it on the 13th Feb. Feels like ages away. Getting a few cramps like period pain but hoping its normal xx
> 
> You are the same as me :) 4w 2d what is your due date? Was your LMP 13th Dec? xClick to expand...

 My due date is the 17th. And no my lmp was the 12th xxx


----------



## Jennah33

Charlotteee said:


> Jennah33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotteee said:
> 
> 
> I've got 5 weeks until my midwife appointment. Got it on the 13th Feb. Feels like ages away. Getting a few cramps like period pain but hoping its normal xx
> 
> You are the same as me :) 4w 2d what is your due date? Was your LMP 13th Dec? xClick to expand...
> 
> My due date is the 17th. And no my lmp was the 12th xxxClick to expand...

Oh.... that makes you 4 weeks and 3 days.. as you count the 1st day of your period as day 1. I found with these tickers they give me the wrong dates even if I put in I O'd on cd 14 and have a 28d cycle... weird huh! x


----------



## Charlotteee

Yeah strange because I put in I my lmp correctly. Hmmm ah well that's better being one day ahead lol x

Just watched one born every minute. The water birth was perfect. That's what I'm going to have I think. I'm so excited. Had a cry watching it lol xx


----------



## Jennah33

Charlotteee said:


> Yeah strange because I put in I my lmp correctly. Hmmm ah well that's better being one day ahead lol x
> 
> Just watched one born every minute. The water birth was perfect. That's what I'm going to have I think. I'm so excited. Had a cry watching it lol xx

Lol.... Precisely why I don't watch it haha. Where are u from? X


----------



## Charlotteee

Blackburn, Lancashire. You? x


----------



## lynze_an

Wow, so many September babies how exciting. I haven't been on lately, been so sick. I feel like I never get relief. I swear, I have every symptom imaginable and just generally feel like crap all the time. I hate being a whiner, I want this baby so bad, but geez, it's kicking my tail! I'm so jealous of everyone that's already had a scan, I can't wait for mine on the 19th, it's all I think about!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww Lindsey :hugs: I know how you feel, I had a moment of relief this morning (and actually started to worry a little) but I was over the toilet by early afternoon. And have felt off since. The 19th isn't far off, mine is the 14th (a private scan) and I may or may not have one at my DR visit on the 18th. IDK if they will though :shrug:


----------



## mommyof5

lynze_an said:


> Wow, so many September babies how exciting. I haven't been on lately, been so sick. I feel like I never get relief. I swear, I have every symptom imaginable and just generally feel like crap all the time. I hate being a whiner, I want this baby so bad, but geez, it's kicking my tail! I'm so jealous of everyone that's already had a scan, I can't wait for mine on the 19th, it's all I think about!

I feel like poop too. The first trimester is the hardest, with the being sick all the time and feeling like your body is giving out on you. I am right there with you, unfortunately I have to pack a 4 bedroom house in 3 weeks move everything into a storage unit and drive 1500 miles, and this baby is not liking these ideas.


----------



## purplepanda

*Name (just first)?* Jennifer

*How old are you?* 26 

*What's your EDD, how have you figured that date?* Well, it _SHOULD_ be Sept 9 based on ovulation date, but since my OB refuses to listen to me I guess it's Sept 7 based on LMP. Whatever, I'll talk 2 days earlier. 

*What # child is this for you?* Ha. Well. Technically 3rd.... but the 1st was placed for adoption, 2nd is DS and the love of my life, and this one is a surrogate baby... DS is going to have an interesting family tree.

*Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? *Well, I'm kinda feeling boy, but the whole thing doesn't feel real yet so who knows.

*Are you finding out the gender?* Yes!!

*How many months were you TTC?* Just one! :cloud9:

*Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy?* I was taking baby aspirin under the impression it would help beef up my lining- we started TTC immediately after my mirena IUD came out- but stopped that once I got my BFP. Only prenatals (technically just a women's one-a-day) now.

I'm so excited to jump in on this group! I'm working my way through all the previous posts, it feels like getting to know you all, but I'm only on page 15 or so and I wanted to hurry and post so I could find it again under my subscriptions. 

So a little about me, because I have a somewhat weird situation- I'm a traditional surrogate via artificial insem for a lovely gay couple. I refer to them as O and R, and you'll probably see them referenced a lot! I'm also married and have 1 son, and DH is very supportive of the whole thing. 

I have a 1st appointment scheduled for 2/8, but I may be switching to a different dr. I'm struggling to find someone who I'm comfortable with, who is also comfortable with my situation. I also live in a very conservative, closed-minded area which makes it a little harder, I think.

:hug: to all!


----------



## mommyof5

purplepanda said:


> *Name (just first)?* Jennifer
> 
> *How old are you?* 26
> 
> *What's your EDD, how have you figured that date?* Well, it _SHOULD_ be Sept 9 based on ovulation date, but since my OB refuses to listen to me I guess it's Sept 7 based on LMP. Whatever, I'll talk 2 days earlier.
> 
> *What # child is this for you?* Ha. Well. Technically 3rd.... but the 1st was placed for adoption, 2nd is DS and the love of my life, and this one is a surrogate baby... DS is going to have an interesting family tree.
> 
> *Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? *Well, I'm kinda feeling boy, but the whole thing doesn't feel real yet so who knows.
> 
> *Are you finding out the gender?* Yes!!
> 
> *How many months were you TTC?* Just one! :cloud9:
> 
> *Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy?* I was taking baby aspirin under the impression it would help beef up my lining- we started TTC immediately after my mirena IUD came out- but stopped that once I got my BFP. Only prenatals (technically just a women's one-a-day) now.
> 
> I'm so excited to jump in on this group! I'm working my way through all the previous posts, it feels like getting to know you all, but I'm only on page 15 or so and I wanted to hurry and post so I could find it again under my subscriptions.
> 
> So a little about me, because I have a somewhat weird situation- I'm a traditional surrogate via artificial insem for a lovely gay couple. I refer to them as O and R, and you'll probably see them referenced a lot! I'm also married and have 1 son, and DH is very supportive of the whole thing.
> 
> I have a 1st appointment scheduled for 2/8, but I may be switching to a different dr. I'm struggling to find someone who I'm comfortable with, who is also comfortable with my situation. I also live in a very conservative, closed-minded area which makes it a little harder, I think.
> 
> :hug: to all!

Sorry for the upcoming 21 questions from me, but I am so interested. So you are a surrogate for someone? Is it there baby in you? Or is it your husband and your DNA but you are doing to it for a friend? Can you just educate me on it?


----------



## purplepanda

Yes, I'm a surrogate. It's their baby. Basically they came over a few times when I told them to, DTD, mixed their stuff in a cup, and left it with me. I inserted with a syringe. So, it's my egg, but for all intents and purposes it's THEIR baby. I intend to give birth and fully relinquish all rights.


----------



## Riliye

purplepanda said:


> Yes, I'm a surrogate. It's their baby. Basically they came over a few times when I told them to, DTD, mixed their stuff in a cup, and left it with me. I inserted with a syringe. So, it's my egg, but for all intents and purposes it's THEIR baby. I intend to give birth and fully relinquish all rights.

This is awesome! One of my good friends is in the process of becoming a surrogate. I'm really super excited to make this journey with you, Panda! So glad to hear that the DH is supportive too! 




I wanted to go ahead and say welcome to all the people I haven't welcomed yet -- I already feel like an old-timer being in week 6 when there's so many new week 4s popping up! I wish I could keep track of everyone so I could wish y'all happy week anniversaries, but I'm just plain too tired out to do it. =( Sorry. 

Man, it's gonna get super weird as the month progresses, isn't it? In two weeks I'll be 8 weeks and there'll be NEW week 4s! Wait, would those still be due in Sept? Ugh, too tired for math. 

I'm really struggling with fatigue from about 5p to 9p. And since that's generally the entire last half of my work shift...man, it's been pretty terrible. My OB recommended waiting another two weeks before I make any announcements, so fending off "What's going on?" questions from my co-workers is going to be kind of a pain. But it's definitely getting worse, and I am taking that as a sign that little Baby September is working hard to get chubby and adorable. 

What's our ratio of pukers to non-pukers so far? I haven't puked yet and now that I've seen my bean and know that all is okay, I'm sure GLAD I'm not. 

Sorry for the novel...apparently I just felt chatty. It's been a good day. Here's the scan image I promised! Also, the slightly fuzzier larger "bean" looking thing to the right is my ovary, not another baby. She was quick to clarify that, haha. 


Spoiler
https://oi40.tinypic.com/2en4ute.jpg


----------



## mommyof5

Thats so interesting. I appreciate you educating me further.


----------



## MommaAlexis

That is so cool! My best friend and I used to date, she was one of my first girlfriends, and we've lived together ever since up until this year because she had a baby, and now I'm in the same boat. She still calls me Momma 2 to little one though, as I was there for like every appointment and everything, and vice versa. My baby has two moms and one dad! Hehe. We already decided if anything should happen with our husbands, we'd raise our kids together. So, basically, what I'm getting at is it means a lot to me that you're doing something for one of our team! I'll be following closely! It's very amazing!


On another note, midwives have no idea how far I am so I get an extra ultrasound outta the deal ! WHOOP! I should only be six weeks but symptoms and ovulation don't match up so, I'm happy! I get my first the first week of February! I'm so excited! thank you body, your noncooperation has gotten me to see my baby more!


----------



## Darkest

Good morning my September Mummies!
How are we all today?

Congratulation on the new :bfp:'s!! I said it before and i'll say it again, Sept is going to be THE month this year (although late Aug/early Oct is good too :winkwink:)


----------



## Smile181c

Morning everyone :thumbup:

I'm 5 weeks tomorrow! :yipee: 

Watched OBEM last night and I basically cried throughout the whole thing lol I'm with Charlotte - that water birth was perfect, just what I want for my birth (although I don't know if I'll be as quiet as that girl was!!)

How lovely you're gonna be a surrogate (I'm so sorry, I can't remember the username!! :dohh:), that's such a selfless thing to do. Hope you find a Dr that is more open minded!


----------



## Charlotteee

Yeah I said to OH how on earth is she so quiet. The other woman got on my nerves. The blonde one. I told OH to slap me if I'm like that haha. Yay for 5 weeks tomorrow xx


----------



## Smile181c

Haha I know! I understand she was frightened and stressing out but there was no need to grab her hubby like that, and she basically hit him in the face! I hope I'm nothing like that during labour :nope:


----------



## ticking.clock

I had my mother in a headlock during my first labour hahaha


----------



## Smile181c

:haha:


----------



## Darkest

I'm quite quiet and reserved. I lie there and cry quietly lol. DH said he wished i'd have sworn or shouted at him.

Today is my obem catchup.


----------



## SophL

That water birth was beautiful! I doubt I will be making no noise though.

I feel very lucky to be a student midwife and I get to share bringing babies into the world every day. Best job ever :). Although I am looking forward to my year off to have my own bundle of joy.


----------



## TVG

Well I decided to watch OBEM in bed last night, leaving OH watching a film downstairs. He came upstairs to find me bawling my eyes out into my pillow, rushed over and asked me what was wrong.. I was like oh my god, that will be us in 8 months :cry: he replied with "well obviously, what did you think would happen!" :haha: stopped me crying anyway!

That water birth hubby was pissing me right off though.. He was just far too much for my liking!!


----------



## Smile181c

He was a bit intense wasn't he!! :haha: My OH kept pretending to be him and was leaning all over me, breathing heavy going 'Oh you can do it' etc lol I couldn't stop laughing at him! It's making me giggle just thinking about it :rofl:


----------



## Jennah33

Hello ladies :)

I'm feeling positive today.. Literally! I'm 17dpo and my test went positive within 10 seconds. This did not happen with the chemicals. I gave in and did another CBD hoping to see 2-3 but nothing at all happened. I did everything right and never even got a timer lol :/


----------



## Darkest

Yay! Good news on your test Jennah! I did another digi today. It's hard not to test still.


----------



## Jinbean

Hey girlies!

Well just got into work from my first scan and feeling a bit disheartened after my excited/nervous mood yesterday. I should be 6 weeks tomorrow and they said that they couldn't see anything resembling that timescale so they did an internal and said it was clearer and is about 4-5 weeks. I didn't get shown anything as could not see the screen and the woman typed up her report and sealed it in an envelope for me to give to Early Pregnancy Clinic. Walking to the EPC the whole thing just made me think that there must be something wrong. The EPC nurse was lovely and just said congratulations and has booked me in for another scan on Wednesday 25th Jan so fingers crossed everything is ok and progressing nicely by that one and hopefully next time they will let me see the screen! Ok waffle/moan etc. over.

Sorry girlies, I just felt like I needed to get that off my chest.

Hope your all ok?! I've only got another 20 mins left of internet time at work so I will catch up later!!

Big hugs! :hugs:
J xxx


----------



## Darkest

Jinbean said:


> Hey girlies!
> 
> Well just got into work from my first scan and feeling a bit disheartened after my excited/nervous mood yesterday. I should be 6 weeks tomorrow and they said that they couldn't see anything resembling that timescale so they did an internal and said it was clearer and is about 4-5 weeks. I didn't get shown anything as could not see the screen and the woman typed up her report and sealed it in an envelope for me to give to Early Pregnancy Clinic. Walking to the EPC the whole thing just made me think that there must be something wrong. The EPC nurse was lovely and just said congratulations and has booked me in for another scan on Wednesday 25th Jan so fingers crossed everything is ok and progressing nicely by that one and hopefully next time they will let me see the screen! Ok waffle/moan etc. over.
> 
> Sorry girlies, I just felt like I needed to get that off my chest.
> 
> Hope your all ok?! I've only got another 20 mins left of internet time at work so I will catch up later!!
> 
> Big hugs! :hugs:
> J xxx

Sorry you had such a scary moment. Glad the second lady was nicer to you. Roll on 25th so you can see you bubba!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

purplepanda said:


> *Name (just first)?* Jennifer
> 
> *How old are you?* 26
> 
> *What's your EDD, how have you figured that date?* Well, it _SHOULD_ be Sept 9 based on ovulation date, but since my OB refuses to listen to me I guess it's Sept 7 based on LMP. Whatever, I'll talk 2 days earlier.
> 
> *What # child is this for you?* Ha. Well. Technically 3rd.... but the 1st was placed for adoption, 2nd is DS and the love of my life, and this one is a surrogate baby... DS is going to have an interesting family tree.
> 
> *Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? *Well, I'm kinda feeling boy, but the whole thing doesn't feel real yet so who knows.
> 
> *Are you finding out the gender?* Yes!!
> 
> *How many months were you TTC?* Just one! :cloud9:
> 
> *Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy?* I was taking baby aspirin under the impression it would help beef up my lining- we started TTC immediately after my mirena IUD came out- but stopped that once I got my BFP. Only prenatals (technically just a women's one-a-day) now.
> 
> I'm so excited to jump in on this group! I'm working my way through all the previous posts, it feels like getting to know you all, but I'm only on page 15 or so and I wanted to hurry and post so I could find it again under my subscriptions.
> 
> So a little about me, because I have a somewhat weird situation- I'm a traditional surrogate via artificial insem for a lovely gay couple. I refer to them as O and R, and you'll probably see them referenced a lot! I'm also married and have 1 son, and DH is very supportive of the whole thing.
> 
> I have a 1st appointment scheduled for 2/8, but I may be switching to a different dr. I'm struggling to find someone who I'm comfortable with, who is also comfortable with my situation. I also live in a very conservative, closed-minded area which makes it a little harder, I think.
> 
> :hug: to all!

congrats Jennifer! Welcome :D



Riliye said:


> I wanted to go ahead and say welcome to all the people I haven't welcomed yet -- I already feel like an old-timer being in week 6 when there's so many new week 4s popping up! I wish I could keep track of everyone so I could wish y'all happy week anniversaries, but I'm just plain too tired out to do it. =( Sorry.
> 
> Man, it's gonna get super weird as the month progresses, isn't it? In two weeks I'll be 8 weeks and there'll be NEW week 4s! Wait, would those still be due in Sept? Ugh, too tired for math.
> 
> I'm really struggling with fatigue from about 5p to 9p. And since that's generally the entire last half of my work shift...man, it's been pretty terrible. My OB recommended waiting another two weeks before I make any announcements, so fending off "What's going on?" questions from my co-workers is going to be kind of a pain. But it's definitely getting worse, and I am taking that as a sign that little Baby September is working hard to get chubby and adorable.
> 
> What's our ratio of pukers to non-pukers so far? I haven't puked yet and now that I've seen my bean and know that all is okay, I'm sure GLAD I'm not.
> 
> Sorry for the novel...apparently I just felt chatty. It's been a good day. Here's the scan image I promised! Also, the slightly fuzzier larger "bean" looking thing to the right is my ovary, not another baby. She was quick to clarify that, haha.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://oi40.tinypic.com/2en4ute.jpg

Beautiful scan pic hun!!

I think as we're approaching/in our 8th week, we'll have the last of the September mommies joining us :thumbup:

I would have to counted amongst the pukers :sick:



Jennah33 said:


> Hello ladies :)
> 
> I'm feeling positive today.. Literally! I'm 17dpo and my test went positive within 10 seconds. This did not happen with the chemicals. I gave in and did another CBD hoping to see 2-3 but nothing at all happened. I did everything right and never even got a timer lol :/

Jennah, I've write them & they might send you a new pack of tests (not that you *need *them now) but I know it would be nice to see that conception indicator read 2-3. However, by the time they send you a new pack & you receive it, it'll probably already read 3+



Jinbean said:


> Hey girlies!
> 
> Well just got into work from my first scan and feeling a bit disheartened after my excited/nervous mood yesterday. I should be 6 weeks tomorrow and they said that they couldn't see anything resembling that timescale so they did an internal and said it was clearer and is about 4-5 weeks. I didn't get shown anything as could not see the screen and the woman typed up her report and sealed it in an envelope for me to give to Early Pregnancy Clinic. Walking to the EPC the whole thing just made me think that there must be something wrong. The EPC nurse was lovely and just said congratulations and has booked me in for another scan on Wednesday 25th Jan so fingers crossed everything is ok and progressing nicely by that one and hopefully next time they will let me see the screen! Ok waffle/moan etc. over.
> 
> Sorry girlies, I just felt like I needed to get that off my chest.
> 
> Hope your all ok?! I've only got another 20 mins left of internet time at work so I will catch up later!!
> 
> Big hugs! :hugs:
> J xxx

Jinbean, your still early hun. I read that it's hard to see anything before 6 weeks. :hugs: and don't let yourself worry about it. The 25th will be here before you know it. :D


----------



## holywoodmum

Riliye, glad the scan went well - and back in a fortnight, brill!!
Congratulations Sarah, Jennah and Jennifer :)

Lynze, hang in there with those crappy symptoms - in a few months it'll be something different that's bothering us!

mommyof5 I should be thinking about packing too, but I just can't face it :(

Jennifer, the whole surrogate thing is quite amazing - and the syringe thing worked first month - wow! 

jinbean, sorry your scan wasn't a better experience - i think at this early stage it can be really hard to see what's what - hopefully in a fortnight you'll get a much better idea of dates etc! It could be you OVd late which is why they said 5 weeks?

I haven't seen last nights OBEM yet, it's recorded - I'm just too pooped to watch it when it's on...

I really am so sneezy and snotty today - I do wonder if it could be pollen related - didn't someone else say they thought that had hayfever type symptoms too? 

Just sold our small car today :happydance: so that's one big job off the list!


----------



## Tasha

purplepanda, what an amazing gift to them, someone offered to be a surrogate for me and it wasjust the kindest thing ever.

Jinbean I had a scan at 5 weeks ish and didnt see much, six weeks we saw a bit more and then seven weeks we saw a heartbeat, all was fine with her :flower:


----------



## jem_5500

Hello ladies how ar eyou?

DOne a quick catch up so hello to every one xxx 

hope your ok jin x

I have had hideous sickness still to pont I got sent home today from school (work) with them thinking i was suffering with the sickness bug going aorund - our kids and staff are dropping like flies! so I can not go back until monday now to make sure that story stays!!

Pregnancy was confirmed by gp yesterdaay, apparently going to have lots of care from consultant and community mw, the community mental health team ( aleady been dispute with them that I want to BF and my meds say I cant) and my dr so bit more positive thn last preg where problems started at 6 weeks!

The dr laughed today and said the sickness could means its a girl. i would love a girl as already i know my ds would be amaing as a big bro but as long as lo was healthy i will be xx


----------



## purplepanda

Morning ladies! My you're chatty today. I was just on last night and already 2 pages to catch up on! Jinbean, sorry you had such a hard time, like others said you are still early. We don't even do scans routinely here until 20 weeks! 

I'm still not really sick at all, but I'm definitely tired. And it doesn't help that ds has decided to stop sleeping through the night for some reason. Currently watching baby einstein just counting down to nap time. Anyone else feeling super guilty about all the housework that's just not getting done anymore? And I know it's gonna get worse when ms kicks in!!


----------



## Jennah33

This is my tests this morning and this afternoon. I'm so glad to finally have darker tests. Reckon I could get a 2-3 on CBD yet?? lol
 



Attached Files:







17dpo.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hehe, Jennifer, I've become a horrible house cleaner since being pregnant.. Thankfully, my MIL came over and cleaned my kitchen, bathrooms & folded a couple loads of laundry for me a couple days ago cause I was so :sick: and DH knows nothing about housework :grr: I wish he could help more..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Lovely lines Jennah :)


----------



## Smile181c

My OH does the majority of the housework :blush: 

But in my defence, is is practically OCD about it so whenever I try to do anything, he either goes over it afterwards or takes over lol :dohh:


----------



## rachieroo

Wow you ladies can chat lol! congrats on all the new bfp's. 

I love obem, i intend on doing a mw course next year, so find it really interesting... but I was crying by the end of it lol! well still no morning sickness luckily, but I'm struggling to keep my eyes open! I hope all you ladies with morning sickness feel better soon. 

I finally got hold of my mw and it was the one who did my booking appointment for my last pregnancy, when i told her my name, she said 'hi rach how are you, not long til your due right?' the hospital hadn't told her about my loss, she wad right though, my due date was 23/1/12. so I explained everything to her and i got to ring her on the 18th so she can book me in for an early scan... yay!

hope everyone is doing ok!.x


----------



## Darkest

Just had a call from midwife. They can only book early scans if the woman has had bleeding or bad abdo pain so back to doc tomorrow so they can refer me!


----------



## rachieroo

Tasha said:


> purplepanda, what an amazing gift to them, someone offered to be a surrogate for me and it wasjust the kindest thing ever.
> 
> Jinbean I had a scan at 5 weeks ish and didnt see much, six weeks we saw a bit more and then seven weeks we saw a heartbeat, all was fine with her :flower:

Hey hun, it seems we share our due date :D have you had any scans yet? You need a bump buddy? x


----------



## sarah55

Rachieroo & Tasha- :hi: we have the same due dates :) Thanks for your post Rachieroo, thought it easier to catch you on here. Have you guys got any symptoms?? I'm still lacking :( Off to doctors tomorrow as my consultant wants me to get an early scan, which will hopefully be in a few weeks- cant wait, trying my best to stay positive. How you all doing? xx


----------



## Charlotteee

I feel very nauseous and have headache and sore boobs. Still getting cramps on and off. How is everyone? xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:sick: Threw up a bit of bile acid earlier.. :nope:


----------



## sarah55

Hope you both feel better very soon xx


----------



## purplepanda

rachieroo said:


> Wow you ladies can chat lol! congrats on all the new bfp's.
> 
> I love obem, i intend on doing a mw course next year, so find it really interesting... but I was crying by the end of it lol! well still no morning sickness luckily, but I'm struggling to keep my eyes open! I hope all you ladies with morning sickness feel better soon.
> 
> I finally got hold of my mw and it was the one who did my booking appointment for my last pregnancy, when i told her my name, she said 'hi rach how are you, not long til your due right?' the hospital hadn't told her about my loss, she wad right though, my due date was 23/1/12. so I explained everything to her and i got to ring her on the 18th so she can book me in for an early scan... yay!
> 
> hope everyone is doing ok!.x

Ok, what on earth is OBEM?? Assuming it's a UK thing? 

Ah I love MWs for that reason. So awesome. Sorry she brought your loss back to mind... but that's so awesome she remembered, and even more awesome that you're getting your rainbow baby!! 



sarah55 said:


> Rachieroo & Tasha- :hi: we have the same due dates :) Thanks for your post Rachieroo, thought it easier to catch you on here. Have you guys got any symptoms?? I'm still lacking :( Off to doctors tomorrow as my consultant wants me to get an early scan, which will hopefully be in a few weeks- cant wait, trying my best to stay positive. How you all doing? xx

Hun, you are still WAY early for symptoms! Be grateful while it lasts! I'm due almost a week before you, and I'm still just more tired and grumpy than usual (poor DS is getting the brunt of that :nope:)- if I didn't know I was pg from a test, I would never suspect these as pg symptoms. Huzzah for early scans! GL! 



Charlotteee said:


> I feel very nauseous and have headache and sore boobs. Still getting cramps on and off. How is everyone? xx




FloridaGirl21 said:


> :sick: Threw up a bit of bile acid earlier.. :nope:

:hugs: to both of you. Keep us updated on what helps... we'll all be needing it soon enough!


----------



## purplepanda

AFM...... having a VERY. ROUGH. DAY. I don't want to do anything anymore, and it doesn't take much to put me in tears. And yes, you can count finding DS face down in the litter box munching away as one of those things that reduce me to sobs of frustration and helplessness. :nope: We both had a nice 2+ hr nap after that, which pretty much saved his butt. I've given up on getting dishes/housework done for once. We're just hanging out watching tv until daddy gets home.

Pregnancy Brain has kicked in full force, too... that was the big issue yesterday. I forgot things at the store about 3 times, ruined dinner about 5 different ways (bought the wrong cheese and had to go back to the store.... forgot the 15 min timer to put cheese on top... forgot the total timer and burned the whole thing... got the wrong crust.....) and was just generally an idiot all day. I don't know how I'm going to survive the next 8 months!

On the bright side: Last night R text messaged me and asked if I was on a prenatal, and said we needed to get one high in B12. It made me lol, but I _love_ that he's so into it. He even downloaded pregnancy/daddy apps on his iphone. DH was never this excited! :cloud9:


----------



## rachieroo

Purplepanda obem is one born every minute. hun, and yes it was thoughtful of her actuslly, i fellt bad for her cos i could hear in her voice she felt terroble! 

I can definitely relate with the tiredness, glad you got a nice sleep hun, and its ok to get emotional, you have an excuse! xx


----------



## rachieroo

sarah55 said:


> Rachieroo & Tasha- :hi: we have the same due dates :) Thanks for your post Rachieroo, thought it easier to catch you on here. Have you guys got any symptoms?? I'm still lacking :( Off to doctors tomorrow as my consultant wants me to get an early scan, which will hopefully be in a few weeks- cant wait, trying my best to stay positive. How you all doing? xx

no problem hun! Don't worry about symptoms, with DD i had no symptoms at all, everyone is different, it doesnt mean anything, GL for your scan, i get an early one too but getring my scan appointment on Wed! Im just really tired and peeing a lot! Stay as positive as you can hun, Xx


----------



## mommyof5

Anyone else getting really sick lately? Morning sickness (aka all day sickness) showed up full force a few days ago. I dont ever remember morning sickness showing up so early and so severe. :sick:


----------



## armywife11

Going to throw my name in...

Name (just first)? Armywife11

How old are you? 24

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? Sept 5th LMP (Sept 7th or 8th based on OV but using LMP as EDD)

What # child is this for you? 1

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? originally boy but I keep saying she lately...

Are you finding out the gender? I am not hubby who knows

How many months were you TTC? 5 trying 7 ntnp

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? prenatals


----------



## Charlotteee

I'm awake. Needed to pee. I never wake up in the night for a wee! Lol. And now I feel sick xxx


----------



## sarah55

Morning ladies! :hi:

Purple panda- wow you certainly had one hell of a day yesterday, hoping today is a much smoother day for you :thumbup: R sounds so thoughtful btw!

Mommyof5 & Charlottee- hope you are feeling better today

Darkest- did you manage to get an early scan booked??

Armywife11- welcome!! Hope you're doing ok

Jennah- those lines are looking great!!

Rachieroo- yay for getting an early scan, will be so nice to have an earlier date to look forward to.

AFM- thanks for the advice on symptoms ladies, feel much better for hearing your words of wisdom. Can't sleep as just want to get to the docs so I can get things in motion for my early scan- will keep you posted, eek!! Xx


----------



## Darkest

Not yet Sarah, i saw GP wednesday who said midwives will sort it.
They called yesterday and can't refer until 12 weeks (unless there is bleeding and/or bad abdo pain involved). So back to GP this morning to get refered via them!
If they say no i will try my gynae doc. Nothing is ever easy!

Charlotteee, i'm the same. Keep waking up early wanting to pee real bad. Can't hold it long during the day either. Gona need tenna lady at this rate! :rofl:


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations armywife!

In a quandry. Still feel rough as f*ck, proper snot factory, can't stop sneezing, head hurts, can't stay standing too long ... (not sure how much is early pg, how much is b*stard cold). Anyway, I said if i felt like this again, i'd be calling in sick, but then realised we have tickets for a big rugby match tonight, loads of family coming over specially. But I guess that if I'm off sick I shouldn't be at the rugby. It is more likely than not that I'll see someone from work there :( saying thst, given I've been going to bed at 8.30 every night, i mightn't hack it anyway...
What would you do?


----------



## Charlotteee

You have to take care of yourself hun. If I was you I would stay off and try and rest xxx


----------



## sarah55

Darkest- if you have had bleeding then the doc can refer you. I see you live in Surrey, where abouts?? I'm in Surbiton :) I had bleeding with my 1st pregnancy and was up at the EPU within 24 hours, thanks to my GP.... Keep pushing them Hun, you are entitled to it!! :thumbup:

Holywoodmum- well me personally, I would take a day off work and rest up- you may feel lots better for it and still go to the rugby and enjoy yourself. In these early days I'm all for doing things that make you happy xx


----------



## holywoodmum

well, i came to work, but not sure i'll make it through the whole day - my head is a fug, I'm no use to anyone here - how i'm meant to teach I don't know :( should have stayed at home


----------



## Smile181c

You need to take care of yourself hun, work can wait - if you're ill go back home and rest :hugs:

my peeing isn't that bad at the moment! I'm drinking more so I'm peeing a bit more, but it's not waking me during the night yet and I'm able to hold it :haha:

I woke up at about 5am this morning feeling SO sick, it was a close one! No actual vomiting yet though 

5 weeks today! woo!


----------



## Jennah33

Booking appt with midwife on Valentines day :)


----------



## Baby2012

Hope you feel better soon holywoodmum. Rest up and make sure you're getting lots of fluid sweetie :flower: xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Midwife appointment has changed. It's on the 9th so not aslong to wait :)


----------



## lindblum

FloridaGirl, please can you remove me from the list as i am no longer expecting


good luck to all of you september mums, wish you all a happy and healthy remaining 7.5ish months xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Sorry to hear of your loss hun xx


----------



## Darkest

sarah55 said:


> Darkest- if you have had bleeding then the doc can refer you. I see you live in Surrey, where abouts?? I'm in Surbiton :) I had bleeding with my 1st pregnancy and was up at the EPU within 24 hours, thanks to my GP.... Keep pushing them Hun, you are entitled to it!! :thumbup:

Yeah they were fab and fast when i had my mc before. But as things seem to be going well so far (everything crossed!) there is no 'medical need' to have an early scan which is fair enough. I've not had any bleeding and the only abdo pain is from things stretching about. Guess everywhere is cutting back and trying to save money where they can.
I saw the doc today and she wrote the referal for me and i think they fax it off so am hoping to hear something by the middle of next week. :happydance:

Allowing myself to get a little excited. Good or not good.....

I'm 20mins from Guildford. Little place called Ash. It's not bad, bit chavvy but we could be somewhere worse.
My Nan lives in tolworth so i know surbiton well. :flower:


----------



## Darkest

So sorry to hear your news lindblum. Best of luck for a nice sticky bean next time. :hugs:


Happy 5 weeks Smile!

Ooh i also forgot to update yesterday that i have a provisional booking on apt with the midwife!

9th Feb @10am if all goes well at the scan.


----------



## rachieroo

Lindblum - so sorry for your loss!

Hollywoodmum, they are right your health is more important, make sure you tale it easy, dont push yourself too hard!

darkest, hopefully you will get an early scan!

Afm, not much, had a lovely lie in this mornin and i still feel drained! I have also got 2 12 hour shifts to look forward to over the weekend and i dont know how im gonna survive lol! x


----------



## Darkest

rachieroo said:


> Lindblum - so sorry for your loss!
> 
> Hollywoodmum, they are right your health is more important, make sure you tale it easy, dont push yourself too hard!
> 
> darkest, hopefully you will get an early scan!
> 
> Afm, not much, had a lovely lie in this mornin and i still feel drained! I have also got 2 12 hour shifts to look forward to over the weekend and i dont know how im gonna survive lol! x

Thx hun,
I'll be with you in spirit work wise too. I'm also working 'long days' all weekend.


----------



## holywoodmum

Sorry to hear that lindblum xx

I survived work (we watch some woodwork videos!). Off home now for Tesco delivery, then hopefully a wee half hour kip before the kids are back!


----------



## TVG

Lindblum sorry for your loss :hugs:


I'm aching quite a bit down low today, I know its normal, but I don't like it :nope: 

Gosh I know far too well about the peeing :haha: OH got up for work this morning at 06:30, I woke up needing a pee AGAIN (after going in middle of night too) I swear I was going for 2 minutes straight :rofl: OH was like wtf?!


Just noticed aswell I'm not on the first post :) EDD is the 17th xx


----------



## Chellxx

So sorry for your loss lindblum :hugs:

I've been feeling so nauseous I can't eat at all even feeding my little boy makes me heave at the minute tho I have just had 2 cheese triangles and found I actually really like them hehe. Ive been trying to snack on tomotoes and fruit I kinda just want to throw up already and get over it.

Holywood sorry your feeling so rough, get yourself to bed with a nice hot drink and chillax.

It's not going to be long and this thread will be full of scan pics whoooooooo, I'm super excited now. I even got my Doppler out today even tho I know I'd never hear the hb it killed an hour whilst lo was napping hehe. Is anyone else getting a Doppler?

Sarah/darkest I was born in Kingston and lived in tolworth, my nan lived by Iceland for years bless her heart. I still have cousins in Epsom too, it's a very small world indeed hehe

What does everyone have planned for the weekend?


----------



## TVG

Chellxx said:


> Is anyone else getting a Doppler?


I came so close to buying an Angelsounds one today! But decided to wait, could do with the £ for other stuff at the moment and it can wait! Definitely getting one though. What one have you got?


Tonight will be spent dodging questions from one of my friends as to why I'm not drinking at a works do later :wacko: She knows we were TTC.. I was on the phone to her earlier and said I didn't think I was gonna drink tonight as am still soooo hungover from last night :haha: hopefully that will work.. Might get a coke and pretend theres vodka in it and say its not going down well and that I'm just gonna drink soft drinks.. What do you reckon!??!


----------



## purplepanda

Morning ladies. 6 weeks today! Woo!

*hollywoodmum* take it easy! Hopefully you get enough rest now to enjoy your rugby game. I totally would have taken the day off. Go you.

*rachieroo* i'll be right there with you this weekend... I work 3 12-hour night shifts every weekend. It's exhausting, but at least I'm done for the week after 3 days! I don't have any daycare lined up for Monday after my shift, though, so we'll see how that goes..........

*darkest* hooray for getting an appointment! That's the day after mine, if I don't switch doctors before then. I'll probably go to the one on the 9th regardless, at least give him a chance.

*smile* congrats on 5 weeks! :happydance: I'm same as you in the pee department. I don't really notice much of a change in the first tri, except from drinking a lot more. How are you feeling now? Any more nausea?

*lindblum* so sorry for your loss :hugs:

*mommyof5* how you feeling hun? Still holding in there? 

*armywife* welcome!! lovely avatar... is that a pic of you, or one you found?


----------



## Jennah33

TVG said:


> Chellxx said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else getting a Doppler?
> 
> 
> I came so close to buying an Angelsounds one today! But decided to wait, could do with the £ for other stuff at the moment and it can wait! Definitely getting one though. What one have you got?
> 
> 
> Tonight will be spent dodging questions from one of my friends as to why I'm not drinking at a works do later :wacko: She knows we were TTC.. I was on the phone to her earlier and said I didn't think I was gonna drink tonight as am still soooo hungover from last night :haha: hopefully that will work.. Might get a coke and pretend theres vodka in it and say its not going down well and that I'm you reckon!??!Click to expand...

I bought angel sounds from eBay and heard heartbeat at 11w but then mine were twins so womb prob higher x


----------



## Jennah33

lindblum said:


> FloridaGirl, please can you remove me from the list as i am no longer expecting
> 
> 
> good luck to all of you september mums, wish you all a happy and healthy remaining 7.5ish months xx

So sorry for your loss :( xx


----------



## TVG

Jennah33 said:


> TVG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chellxx said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else getting a Doppler?
> 
> 
> I came so close to buying an Angelsounds one today! But decided to wait, could do with the £ for other stuff at the moment and it can wait! Definitely getting one though. What one have you got?
> 
> 
> Tonight will be spent dodging questions from one of my friends as to why I'm not drinking at a works do later :wacko: She knows we were TTC.. I was on the phone to her earlier and said I didn't think I was gonna drink tonight as am still soooo hungover from last night :haha: hopefully that will work.. Might get a coke and pretend theres vodka in it and say its not going down well and that I'm you reckon!??!Click to expand...
> 
> I bought angel sounds from eBay and heard heartbeat at 11w but then mine were twins so womb prob higher xClick to expand...


Thanks, I'll leave it a few weeks I think then before I buy! Seen one seller on eBay who has them new for £16, pretty good! x


----------



## Chellxx

I have the angel sounds too,i heard ds at about 11 weeks too, it can get scary when you can't find the hb tho.


----------



## mommyof5

lindblum- I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:


AFM- Well Morning sickness is just getting worse and worse. Already lost a few pounds, and the stress from needing to pack this house combined with my laziness, is stressing me out.


----------



## SophL

Just told my Mum, she was so shocked that it's thrown me off guard a bit.


----------



## Tasha

rachieroo said:


> Hey hun, it seems we share our due date :D have you had any scans yet? You need a bump buddy? x

Hey, I havent had any scans yet my first is on the 18th. I would love a bump buddy. :thumbup::happydance: Did you have a scan yet or have any booked?



sarah55 said:


> Rachieroo & Tasha- :hi: we have the same due dates :) Thanks for your post Rachieroo, thought it easier to catch you on here. Have you guys got any symptoms?? I'm still lacking :( Off to doctors tomorrow as my consultant wants me to get an early scan, which will hopefully be in a few weeks- cant wait, trying my best to stay positive. How you all doing? xx

I do have some symptoms, but some people just dont have any hun so try not to worry. How are you doing today?



FloridaGirl21 said:


> :sick: Threw up a bit of bile acid earlier.. :nope:

How are you, and all the others who have been sick, feeling today?



sarah55 said:


> Darkest- if you have had bleeding then the doc can refer you. I see you live in Surrey, where abouts?? I'm in Surbiton :) I had bleeding with my 1st pregnancy and was up at the EPU within 24 hours, thanks to my GP.... Keep pushing them Hun, you are entitled to it!! :thumbup:
> 
> Holywoodmum- well me personally, I would take a day off work and rest up- you may feel lots better for it and still go to the rugby and enjoy yourself. In these early days I'm all for doing things that make you happy xx

I live near Heathrow so that isnt too far away from you either :thumbup:



lindblum said:


> FloridaGirl, please can you remove me from the list as i am no longer expecting
> 
> 
> good luck to all of you september mums, wish you all a happy and healthy remaining 7.5ish months xx

I am SO sorry lindblum, life is so crappy and unfair sometimes. I am always about if you need to chat :hugs:



Darkest said:


> Yeah they were fab and fast when i had my mc before. But as things seem to be going well so far (everything crossed!) there is no 'medical need' to have an early scan which is fair enough. I've not had any bleeding and the only abdo pain is from things stretching about. Guess everywhere is cutting back and trying to save money where they can.
> I saw the doc today and she wrote the referal for me and i think they fax it off so am hoping to hear something by the middle of next week. :happydance:
> 
> Allowing myself to get a little excited. Good or not good.....
> 
> I'm 20mins from Guildford. Little place called Ash. It's not bad, bit chavvy but we could be somewhere worse.
> My Nan lives in tolworth so i know surbiton well. :flower:

Ooooh you live near my brother and SIL, they are from Bagshot. 



SophL said:


> Just told my Mum, she was so shocked that it's thrown me off guard a bit.

Try not to get upset hun, is it her first grandchild? Lots of people feel a bit thrown when they discover they are about to become a grandparent for the first time, it makes them feel old :flower:


----------



## mommyof5

SophL said:


> Just told my Mum, she was so shocked that it's thrown me off guard a bit.

This will be my dads 4th grandbaby (all from me). And every time I tell him, he gets really upset. It grosses him out. He knows I am married and I have sex, but when I tell him I am pregnant, it really means that I have sex, and it upsets him. Although he is the kids favorite grandparent, he still is so upset when I tell him, but he gets over it.


----------



## Darkest

Chell, Tasha and Sarah, how weird we all are close to/or know people close to each other. Used to be the 6 degrees of separation, i think it's a lot less now people are so into forums/fb.

Soph, can i ask how old you are? I think our parents have a tough time if you're quite young. My cousin who is 22, has her own place, is living with the FOB but her Mum said some things that made her really upset. Month later even she (the 'granny') had announced it on fb. They come round. :hugs:


----------



## Jennah33

Chellxx said:


> I have the angel sounds too,i heard ds at about 11 weeks too, it can get scary when you can't find the hb tho.

Yeah it can become a bit obsessive, but then when I started contracting at 28 weeks and it took 4 midwives 3 hours to get both their heartbeats at the same time... the last one finally gave in and let me show them where they were. I wasn't undermining them.. I just KNEW where they were... lol....


----------



## Jennah33

mommyof5 said:


> SophL said:
> 
> 
> Just told my Mum, she was so shocked that it's thrown me off guard a bit.
> 
> This will be my dads 4th grandbaby (all from me). And every time I tell him, he gets really upset. It grosses him out. He knows I am married and I have sex, but when I tell him I am pregnant, it really means that I have sex, and it upsets him. Although he is the kids favorite grandparent, he still is so upset when I tell him, but he gets over it.Click to expand...

LOL that really did make me giggle :)


----------



## Jennah33

Tasha said:


> rachieroo said:
> 
> 
> Hey hun, it seems we share our due date :D have you had any scans yet? You need a bump buddy? x
> 
> Hey, I havent had any scans yet my first is on the 18th. I would love a bump buddy. :thumbup::happydance: Did you have a scan yet or have any booked?
> 
> 
> 
> sarah55 said:
> 
> 
> Rachieroo & Tasha- :hi: we have the same due dates :) Thanks for your post Rachieroo, thought it easier to catch you on here. Have you guys got any symptoms?? I'm still lacking :( Off to doctors tomorrow as my consultant wants me to get an early scan, which will hopefully be in a few weeks- cant wait, trying my best to stay positive. How you all doing? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I do have some symptoms, but some people just dont have any hun so try not to worry. How are you doing today?
> 
> 
> 
> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> :sick: Threw up a bit of bile acid earlier.. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> How are you, and all the others who have been sick, feeling today?
> 
> 
> 
> sarah55 said:
> 
> 
> Darkest- if you have had bleeding then the doc can refer you. I see you live in Surrey, where abouts?? I'm in Surbiton :) I had bleeding with my 1st pregnancy and was up at the EPU within 24 hours, thanks to my GP.... Keep pushing them Hun, you are entitled to it!! :thumbup:
> 
> Holywoodmum- well me personally, I would take a day off work and rest up- you may feel lots better for it and still go to the rugby and enjoy yourself. In these early days I'm all for doing things that make you happy xxClick to expand...
> 
> I live near Heathrow so that isnt too far away from you either :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> lindblum said:
> 
> 
> FloridaGirl, please can you remove me from the list as i am no longer expecting
> 
> 
> good luck to all of you september mums, wish you all a happy and healthy remaining 7.5ish months xxClick to expand...
> 
> I am SO sorry lindblum, life is so crappy and unfair sometimes. I am always about if you need to chat :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Darkest said:
> 
> 
> Yeah they were fab and fast when i had my mc before. But as things seem to be going well so far (everything crossed!) there is no 'medical need' to have an early scan which is fair enough. I've not had any bleeding and the only abdo pain is from things stretching about. Guess everywhere is cutting back and trying to save money where they can.
> I saw the doc today and she wrote the referal for me and i think they fax it off so am hoping to hear something by the middle of next week. :happydance:
> 
> Allowing myself to get a little excited. Good or not good.....
> 
> I'm 20mins from Guildford. Little place called Ash. It's not bad, bit chavvy but we could be somewhere worse.
> My Nan lives in tolworth so i know surbiton well. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooh you live near my brother and SIL, they are from Bagshot.
> 
> 
> 
> SophL said:
> 
> 
> Just told my Mum, she was so shocked that it's thrown me off guard a bit.Click to expand...
> 
> Try not to get upset hun, is it her first grandchild? Lots of people feel a bit thrown when they discover they are about to become a grandparent for the first time, it makes them feel old :flower:Click to expand...

What's your due date honey? I think I got mine wrong... I thought my lmp was on a monday but it was a tues,,, which makes me 4w 3d x


----------



## Tasha

Mine is the 12th September :thumbup:


----------



## Jennah33

Tasha said:


> Mine is the 12th September :thumbup:

I dont understand it at all... my lmp was 13th Dec...I ovulated smack bang on cd 14. My doc never gave me a due date...didnt even ask my LMP... going by what they did with last pg they added 9m and 7d which would be Sept 20th but when I go on tickers... it has me as 4w 4d and my due date on the 18th or 19th so I don't actually know when my due date is... somehow that makes me feel lost... lol...


----------



## Darkest

Jennah33 said:


> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> Mine is the 12th September :thumbup:
> 
> I dont understand it at all... my lmp was 13th Dec...I ovulated smack bang on cd 14. My doc never gave me a due date...didnt even ask my LMP... going by what they did with last pg they added 9m and 7d which would be Sept 20th but when I go on tickers... it has me as 4w 4d and my due date on the 18th or 19th so I don't actually know when my due date is... somehow that makes me feel lost... lol...Click to expand...

Going on all due date calculators online my lmp was 11/12/11 and due date 16/09/12. If your lmp was 2 days later then mine (and we both had cd 14ov) then your due date would be 2 days after mine. So 18th sept. But everything can change with the scans anyway.


----------



## Tasha

Jennah33 said:


> I dont understand it at all... my lmp was 13th Dec...I ovulated smack bang on cd 14. My doc never gave me a due date...didnt even ask my LMP... going by what they did with last pg they added 9m and 7d which would be Sept 20th but when I go on tickers... it has me as 4w 4d and my due date on the 18th or 19th so I don't actually know when my due date is... somehow that makes me feel lost... lol...

Okay I would date you as 4wd 4 with an edd of the 17th September. I counted 38 weeks from when you ovualted and that is what it gives me, the tickers dont allow for the extra day in Feb cos of the leap year. :thumbup:


----------



## Jennah33

Tasha said:


> Jennah33 said:
> 
> 
> I dont understand it at all... my lmp was 13th Dec...I ovulated smack bang on cd 14. My doc never gave me a due date...didnt even ask my LMP... going by what they did with last pg they added 9m and 7d which would be Sept 20th but when I go on tickers... it has me as 4w 4d and my due date on the 18th or 19th so I don't actually know when my due date is... somehow that makes me feel lost... lol...
> 
> Okay I would date you as 4wd 4 with an edd of the 17th September. I counted 38 weeks from when you ovualted and that is what it gives me, the tickers dont allow for the extra day in Feb cos of the leap year. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ahhhh thank you... I feel found  xx


----------



## Darkest

Tasha said:


> Jennah33 said:
> 
> 
> I dont understand it at all... my lmp was 13th Dec...I ovulated smack bang on cd 14. My doc never gave me a due date...didnt even ask my LMP... going by what they did with last pg they added 9m and 7d which would be Sept 20th but when I go on tickers... it has me as 4w 4d and my due date on the 18th or 19th so I don't actually know when my due date is... somehow that makes me feel lost... lol...
> 
> Okay I would date you as 4wd 4 with an edd of the 17th September. I counted 38 weeks from when you ovualted and that is what it gives me, the tickers dont allow for the extra day in Feb cos of the leap year. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ooh i hadn't thought of that! I have one ticker adamant that i was 4w 6 days, and all others at 4w 5days.


----------



## Darkest

Tasha, i noticed you're near heathrow. I used to live in Bedfont!


----------



## Tasha

Jennah33 said:


> Ahhhh thank you... I feel found  xx

:haha: you are welcome hun. I always work mine out that way, it is the most reliable way if you can be bothered :thumbup:


----------



## Tasha

Darkest said:


> Ooh i hadn't thought of that! I have one ticker adamant that i was 4w 6 days, and all others at 4w 5days.

Crazy things arent they, like I said the only real reliable way is counting the weeks :thumbup:


----------



## Tasha

Darkest said:


> Tasha, i noticed you're near heathrow. I used to live in Bedfont!

Oooh I know Bedfont, I live in Brentford so that is a bit further away from the airport (takes me twenty minutes) but everyone knows of Heathrow so that is why I say there :haha:


----------



## Darkest

Tasha said:


> Darkest said:
> 
> 
> Tasha, i noticed you're near heathrow. I used to live in Bedfont!
> 
> Oooh I know Bedfont, I live in Brentford so that is a bit further away from the airport (takes me twenty minutes) but everyone knows of Heathrow so that is why I say there :haha:Click to expand...

Same when people ask me where i live i say 'near Guildford' as no-one knows where Ash is!

Right, off to count weeks! 1...2....3............


----------



## armywife11

sarah55 said:


> Morning ladies! :hi:
> Armywife11- welcome!! Hope you're doing ok
> Xx

Yup just fighting off nausea... :wacko:


----------



## Jennah33

I never even thought... I am a fertility friend member and at the bottom of the page is says 'ovulation based due date- September 17th 2012' I'm such an idiot lol.


----------



## Tasha

Jennah33 said:


> I never even thought... I am a fertility friend member and at the bottom of the page is says 'ovulation based due date- September 17th 2012' I'm such an idiot lol.

Hahahaha, after all of that. Told you I am right :smug: :rofl:


----------



## Charlotteee

I can't get warm. I am so so cold it is unreal. Got heartburn too. Just waiting for takeaway. Mmmmmmmmm cheesy chips lol xx


----------



## purplepanda

Anyone here from the states?


----------



## mommyof5

I am from the states!


----------



## Tasha

I am not, I am from the UK (London) but went to New York in August, which was my first visit to the states and loved it. Where are you all from?


----------



## Baby2012

Tasha I'm from London too. This is out first baby and I'm 31 :flower: oh man how I wish the first tri would whiz by!!!

Ive just seen your signature sorry for your angels, my heart goes out to you :hugs: congrats on your rainbow baby, i pray you are blessed with a happy healthy screaming baby Xxx


----------



## Tasha

Baby2012 said:


> Tasha I'm from London too. This is out first baby and I'm 31 :flower: oh man how I wish the first tri would whiz by!!!
> 
> Ive just seen your signature sorry for your angels, my heart goes out to you :hugs: congrats on your rainbow baby, i pray you are blessed with a happy healthy screaming baby Xxx

I love living in London, not many people do though. First trimester will fly by, it is these first couple of weeks that drag but by the time you get to 8-10 weeks it will of gone in a blink of an eye.

Thank you so much, this little one has two angel big sisters and nine tiny angels watching over them, so fingers crossed that means baby will make it.

How are you feel? Nervous, excited, scared, all of the above?


----------



## mommyof5

Tasha said:


> I am not, I am from the UK (London) but went to New York in August, which was my first visit to the states and loved it. Where are you all from?


I dont belong to any specific state, because my husband is in the military. But I have lived in New Mexico, South Caroline, California, Washington, and next is New York.


----------



## parker

I'm in the states as well...but I've lived in the UK and have a British husband, was just back over there for Xmas (got my BFP while at my in-laws!) so I enjoy hearing all the Brit speak on here :) (& Tasha, I'm with you, I love London--would move there in a heartbeat). Also just asked DH to try and get me OBEM since I'm intrigued after hearing you all talk about it.

I hope everyone with MS etc is doing okay. I'm at 6 weeks and still pretty much symptomless. Mild quesiness at times but that's it. The one thing that's reassuring is my second round of blood work came back. My hcg levels went from about 1,200 to over 5,000 in 5 days. My progesterone dropped slightly from 18.0 to 17.5, but they told me it's fine & those levels don't need to increase like the hcg.

Can't wait for my first prenatal appointment on Jan. 26. Does anyone in the US know if they do a scan at that first appointment, or do they normally wait until the 12/13 week appointment? I thought the first scan was end of 1st trimester (assuming there are no concerns) but now I'm wondering if it could sometimes be sooner.


----------



## purplepanda

Parker, the standard is to wait to 20 weeks, but there are some places (like with my last baby) that do it at the first appt. Especially if you're not sure on the date, I think. It just depends on your clinic and insurance.


----------



## purplepanda

Oh wait.... Your first appointment will be at 7-ish weeks huh? That's most likely too early for a scan unless there's some special circumstances.


----------



## Riliye

I'm in the states! I live in Oregon, but until May of last year I lived in Tennessee. And as for the first appointment...they did a scan for me at what was (in theory) my 7 week appointment. Granted, I had a previous loss and my dates were a little wonky, but still.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I think everyone should read this. It was a beautiful thread in one of the sections here. Clicky link


----------



## SophL

Thank you ladies for your kind and reassuring words. 

I am 22, been living with FOB for 3 1/2 years and married to him for 1 year. My Mum is always saying, 'Have a baby, have a baby, I want to be a granny.' and then when I told her she was just so shocked. 

I'm really not looking forward to telling my Dad (who is only 44!) and has a 5 year old and 4 month old now. 

I left medical school in my third year, got married, moved city, started midwifery and now this all in the last year so I can understand why people are shocked, I just didn't expect it from my Mum.


----------



## Charlotteee

I'm 20 OH is 30 and we are from Lancashire xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Chelle my bro lives in Epsom. They are home visiting for the weekend, so I guess we'll hang out with them later - and my DH is home from Germany too :happydance:

I have the angelsounds doppler, but never heard hb as early as 11 weeks - 13 maybe if I recall correctly?

Soph, I hope things settle down with your mum - it's probably just excitement expressed the wrong way - I felt like a naughty schoolgirl telling my parents this time - and I have two kids already!

I think no matter what way you calculate the due dates it's all a guess anyway. My two DDs were 11 days "late" so there is no way I have a standard 40 week pregnancy!! I'm aiming for "mid Sept"...

I couldn't live in London again I don't think - I went to uni there and don't get me wrong I loved it, but I don't think I could hack it now.

Feeling marginally better than yesterday, and totally loved the rugby (it helped that Ulster whoopped Leicesters behinds 41-7!)

DH is back for the weekend and taken the girls for swimming lessons. I tried to have a lie in but I was too ravenous - had to get up and eat! May slope back to bed now though :)


----------



## holywoodmum

Got my booking appointment through :happydance: 8 Feb when I will be 10+2 by my count... quite similar to when I've had scans in last two pregnancies.
But I'm going to ask if I can come a week later - partly cos then I'm on half term and don't have to task for time off work, and partly so DH can come with me as he'll be home from Germany that week anyway - can't believe I'm making myself wait longer!


----------



## purplepanda

Good for you holywoodmum!! I think you'll be glad you waited. 

So new symptom for me... Still no nausea, but as of yesterday I've been having AWFUL indigestion. It feels like there's a giant rock in my gut. Is anyone else experiencing this, or is it just all the junk food I've been eating coming back to haunt me?


----------



## holywoodmum

my indigestion is just in the form of heartburn/acid reflux - yucky - but not every day yet thankfully!


----------



## purplepanda

I've never had heartburn in 3 pregnancies so far... Lucky Me!!


----------



## Elhaym

Hi ladies, I am so excited, nervous and shocked to be here :D

My questionnaire!

Name (just first)? Nat, from Lancashire, UK

How old are you? 28

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 25th sept, according to ov date on FF

What # child is this for you? 2nd pregnancy but first ended in MMC

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Ha! I'll say girl - 50 50 chance of being right ;)

Are you finding out the gender? Not sure yet

How many months were you TTC? 6 months since mmc but we weren't trying all of those months

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Nope, just pregnacare

I got my BFP today, on my angel's due date - so weird! And my due date is the day after OH's birthday. :D

SO nervous already, I have no symptoms at all but I'm only 11 dpo.... so scared AF will show. I was gonna wait till AF was due before I posted here but bugger it, I'm going to enjoy this!

Can't wait to get to know you all :hi:


----------



## shantehend

Congratulations Nat!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Ladies, will read up later.. wanted to let you know that there is two, both babies had HBs!!!!!


https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1275.jpg


----------



## sarah55

Hi Nat :hi:

Congratulations!! Hoping you have a happy & healthy nine months. I also had a MMC with my first so completely understand where you're coming from- I'm nervous too, so always here to chat xx


----------



## Elhaym

sarah55 said:


> Hi Nat :hi:
> 
> Congratulations!! Hoping you have a happy & healthy nine months. I also had a MMC with my first so completely understand where you're coming from- I'm nervous too, so always here to chat xx

Aww thank you! It's scary isn't it - so different from how innocent we are the first time around. This preg is already different as I had spotting from 10 dpo with the last but nothing this time so hoping it's a sign. :)

OMG look at those twin beanies, so cute! xx


----------



## sarah55

OMG congrats Floridagirl!!!!! That is awesome xxx


----------



## shantehend

Congratulations FloridaGirl!!! That is awesome!!


----------



## SophL

Congratulations Florida Girl! Do you have twins in your family?


----------



## frantastic20

Congratulations FloridaGirl - guess you have a lot of preparing to do!!!!!


----------



## hal423

Welcome Nat!

And wow Floridagirl - TWINS! So exciting!!


----------



## Elhaym

Oh dear, I'm doing an open uni short course and my final assignment has to be done this weekend (deadline is 19th) - how am I supposed to concentrate now after just getting a BFP? Motivation out the window! :haha:


----------



## sarah55

Elhaym said:


> sarah55 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Nat :hi:
> 
> Congratulations!! Hoping you have a happy & healthy nine months. I also had a MMC with my first so completely understand where you're coming from- I'm nervous too, so always here to chat xx
> 
> Aww thank you! It's scary isn't it - so different from how innocent we are the first time around. This preg is already different as I had spotting from 10 dpo with the last but nothing this time so hoping it's a sign. :)
> 
> OMG look at those twin beanies, so cute! xxClick to expand...


Yeah totally, we're so much more aware of everything this time round- like you I spotted early on in my last pregnancy and always kind of knew something was wrong. Thankfully all seems ok this time (touch wood) and we'll both be having our forever babies in September :) xx


----------



## jenny25

wow twins thats fab :D congrats :D

sorry havent posted in a few days been really lazy so now just sitting down with a cuppa watching discovery home and health getting me all broody and excited lol xx


----------



## squiligi

Name (just first)? Ashley

How old are you? 25

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? Sept 18, 2012 by LMP

What # child is this for you? 1

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? no idea!

Are you finding out the gender? yes

How many months were you TTC? first month :)

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? just vitamins

First appointment is Feb 13th! I'll be 9 weeks then.


----------



## parker

My first prenatal will be at 8 weeks, so yeah that probably will be too early for them to scan. I am pretty confident on my dates (used OPK) so they probably won't need to date mine. I feel like most people get scanned end of 1st trimester...I wouldn't feel comfortable announcing to the world unless I had that reassurance...so I really hope I don't have to wait until 18-20 weeks. I do plan to get genetic screening done, so in that case, I'm pretty sure they have to scan earlier.

FloridaGirl, CONGRATS!!! That is awesome! And it explains why you've been so sick, lots more hormones in your body thanks to your little ones!! :)


----------



## BeachPrincess

Hello ladies!! I got my BFP last week! I am due 14 September with number 2!!! 

It took us 2 years with our first.. and 2 months with number 2!!! I had an amazing support group on BnB with my son, so I am here to stay!!! :hugs:


----------



## mommyof5

FloridaGirl- Is that natural or were you on something? How exciting!!!!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

:wave: Can I be the first EDD on the 11th? I'm 24, due 9/11 based on LMP (sticking with that for now even though FF is telling me 9/13 based on ovulation). Our first child and I'm beyond thrilled :yipee: I predict it will be a boy, and we will be finding out the gender. It was our first month TTC :shy: and I'm just on prenatal vitamins and extra vitamin D since I've tested low before. Congrats to all, excited to meet you!


----------



## BeachPrincess

Name (just first) Heather

How old are you? 26

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? September 14th! LMP calender 

What # child is this for you? 2!

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Not sure... Maybe another boy.

Are you finding out the gender? YES!

How many months were you TTC? 2 this time... 1 with exact charting.. due t Bfing.

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? pre nates and Omega 3 with DHA and Folic Acid


----------



## Chellxx

Florida that is awesome news, yeah to you hehe.

Hi to all the new sept mummies to be, I hope your all doing well and feeling good, congrats on your bfp's :hugs:


----------



## Fairyland

can I be the first to be due on the 11th? :)

didn't TTC, happy accident. due sate is determined by last AF.

hope everyone is doing fine, and h&h 9 months to you all!


----------



## seaweed eater

:lol: No, Fairyland, you can't, I got there three posts ahead! Just kidding of course. Happy to meet a due date twin! Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## Elhaym

Hello ladies :hi: 

Sooooo hungry - OH is out so I'm going to make tea now and he can heat it up later, I can't wait! Got some lovely pork and garlic sausage and gonna make loads of mash and gravy.... I'm drooling thinking about it :haha:

Guess I better make the most of stuffing my face before sickness kicks in! I didn't get any sickness last preg but don't think my hormones would have been very high because of the mmc, so maybe I have that to look forward to this time?

Any of you ladies with nausea/sickness yet? xx


----------



## mommyof5

Elhaym said:


> Hello ladies :hi:
> 
> Sooooo hungry - OH is out so I'm going to make tea now and he can heat it up later, I can't wait! Got some lovely pork and garlic sausage and gonna make loads of mash and gravy.... I'm drooling thinking about it :haha:
> 
> Guess I better make the most of stuffing my face before sickness kicks in! I didn't get any sickness last preg but don't think my hormones would have been very high because of the mmc, so maybe I have that to look forward to this time?
> 
> Any of you ladies with nausea/sickness yet? xx

I am extremely sick. :sick:


----------



## Elhaym

Aww sorry hun :hugs: and here I am banging on about food!

I hope it doesn't last too long xx


----------



## shantehend

My nausea is permanent now, but no vomiting. Please stay away!! I had hyperemesis with my last child and threw up all day every day for 2 and half months. I lost 30 lbs, needless to say I gained it back and some. But hopefully I won't have to endure that this time. Praying I won't. Congrats to the newbies!!


----------



## Riliye

I think I'm one of the lucky ones -- I get extreme nausea if I don't eat, but as long as I sneak a few crackers and some water in bed before I get up in the morning, mine is completely manageable. I'm still dealing with some *wicked* food aversions though...nothing at all sounds good and after about 7pm or so it's worse than pulling teeth to make myself eat no matter HOW hungry I get! I think it's partially due to the fact that by that point, I've been at work for over 7 hours and I'm just plain too exhausted to fight the nausea. 

And another thing...just because I know we have some more appointments coming up and I'd like to put some minds at ease if I can: After my appointment on Wednesday I started spotting brown and have for the past couple days. It's getting progressively lighter and although there have been a few cramps, they aren't AF-like cramps and I'm relatively confident that little Baby September is okay in there. 

Naturally I freaked out when this started happening and did all kinds of research -- everything I read said that it was normal to happen (especially if they do a Pap smear, which they did for me) and that you should only worry if you have bad cramps and red blood. I think the fact that it's so radically different from my earlier loss (where it was fine fine fine BAM you're done) that it's really helping me stay calm. Looking forward to the next two days when I get a chance to put my feet up and rest. 

How is everyone else getting on? Oh! Congrats on the twins, Ysa! I remember you saying early on you suspected them! Man, that's so exciting. Now I get to make the journey with you, but then only do half the work afterwards! :haha: 

Also, happy 7 weeks to *Ayates*, *brooke1993*, *AnnieB82*, *frantastic20*(<3 fran, you're my favorite 7 weeker! =P ), and *Pink-Mummy*!

Happy 6 weeks to *kittiyara, kissyfacelala, Jinbean, growingbean, Cherrylicious,* and *purplepanda*

Happy 5 weeks to *msprincess, Baby Gaga, juicyjen, izzy29,* and *Erinsmummy*


----------



## Jinbean

Welcome to all the new BFP's due in September!


Wow! Congratulations on the 2 little beans Floridagirl they look amazing!!! So excited for you! 


Me and OH had a feeling I've got 2 but not sure after scan. Both lady who scanned me and nurse after asked if we were on Clomid (which we were) with beaming smiles so you never know, will have to wait and see at next scan on 25th Jan. Booked my 1st appointment with Midwife for Fri 27th Jan so hopefully will have a pic of my own to take to that! Tee Hee!


I have been feeling queasy for past 3 weeks but it seems to have lifted and given me some relief today (not that i'm complaining!). Boobs are as tender as can be still and my 7 month old puppy keeps feeling the need to cuddle up to me resting on them (ouch)! Other than that & the occasional bout of tiredness I seem to be getting on ok and feeling a lot more positive :happydance: after my little downer on Thursday (sorry for the moan then ladies).

Hope every1 is doing great! Big hugs ladies! :hugs: J xxx


----------



## Darkest

Such massive congrats floridagirl!!!! What amazing news!

Hi to all the new ladies and congrats on the new bfp's.
Been working all day and will be tomorrow again but wanted to drop by.

I also got my hcg results, i was 4w4d (or 17dpo) when they were taken. There were 878 which from what i can find on the net is higher then average. Yay!


----------



## Elhaym

That sounds like a nice high number for 17 dpo! Yay! x


----------



## Charlotteee

Hi ladies :)

Congrats to all the new September mummy to be's! Congrats on the twins Floridagirl.

I've only had a few cramps today. Not felt sick much. It's only when my stomachs empty I feel sick. Has anyone else been having random breakdowns? I've cried 3 times for nothing today lol xxx


----------



## BreeLeeC

Hello Ladies- So excited to see so many of us are September dues!! 

Here's a short questionaire to help us get to know each other 

Name (just first)? Bree

How old are you? 26

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? Sept 10th (dating scan on jan 26th) 

What # child is this for you? 3 + 2 early angel babies

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? not a clue quite yet! Maybe after first heartbeat i'll have a feeling :)

Are you finding out the gender? No

How many months were you TTC? 2 cycles

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? No 

So happy for everyone and all there BFP's- 6 week mark is just around the corner yay!


----------



## purplepanda

Wow, lots of newbies... Congrats and welcome! 

Huge congrats on your double blessing floridagirl!!!!!!! 

The indigestion is gone... Must have been what I was eating. I've resolved to turn that around now! I'm really hoping now to bliw up like a blimp this time... No nausea still, but like riliye my ms is usually quite manageable. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Darkest

Charlotteee, yes Thursday was a bad day for me. Crying at absolutely EVERYTHING!


----------



## WantaBelly

Name (just first)? Prefer not to say, its a very unusual name and I haven't announced my pregnancy yet.....

How old are you? 35

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? yet to be determined

What # child is this for you? 8

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Not sure yet, maybe boy since I'm STARVING all the time....

Are you finding out the gender? Undecided

How many months were you TTC? NTNP just gave birth 9/23/11

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Prometrium and baby aspirin


I have been cautiously waiting to join this thread, let me tell you a little about my situation:

I got a BFP and the next day had a 5-10 minute heavy cramping session which I passed a clot the size of a quarter. Woke up the next day and NO bleeding no nothing so I called the Dr and we started betas. They were drawn exactly 49 hours apart from each other. First draw my beta was 198, knowing I needed to see the 2nd # to be able to tell anything I called my Dr after the 2nd draw expecting to hear bad news. The Nurse paused on the phone and sounded very surprised when she read me my beta, it was 635. She said its more than doubled, its actually more than tripled!! I used the betabase caculator and I'm getting a doubling time of 29.14 hours. I have NO idea what's going on at this point so all I can do is reassure myself that "Yes" I am pregnant and wait...........


----------



## Elhaym

Keeping my fingers crossed everything is OK wantabelly :hugs: are you going back for another test? What's the next step, early scan? x


----------



## Jennah33

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Ladies, will read up later.. wanted to let you know that there is two, both babies had HBs!!!!!
> 
> 
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1275.jpg

Omgd congrats!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## Smile181c

OMG!! Congratulations x2!!! :happydance:


----------



## Becky81

Name (just first)? Becky

How old are you? 30

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 9th Sept, going off first day of last period.

What # child is this for you? 1st :D

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? hmm would love a girl but don't mind

Are you finding out the gender? yes

How many months were you TTC? none, we weren't trying

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? just Folic acid


I'm currently just 6 weeks and had a pretty easy time so far, fingers crossed it lasts
:D :haha:


----------



## miss malteser

Floridagirl - Congrats on your wonderful news!!!

Does anyone else feel permanently hungover? Don´t worry, I haven´t been drinking but I always feel like I have done! Very tired, extremely hungry all day although the thought of all food apart from a Big Mac makes me feel ill, groggy, head hurts to move, dry mouth... The only thing that makes me feel better is eating carbs, carbs and more carbs!

As for the nausea, I only feel queasy when I´m hungry (almost all the time) but haven´t thrown up yet. FXd it stays that way!

I noticed a comment about extreme hunger being related to having a boy!! I never knew that! Has anyone else heard that theory?


----------



## Smile181c

I've not heard that before! We'll have to wait and see :haha:

I get the permanently hung over feeling. Feeling empty no matter how much you eat, feeling sick, headaches etc! I almost wish I'd just throw up already so it would get rid of the nausea for a little while!

The main thing that makes me feel sick is milk - but I love it so much I always drink it lol :haha:


----------



## Elhaym

Did someone say Big Mac..... mmmm....

In fact you just reminded me my OH told me he'd take me to McD's yesterday and he didn't - I am so making him go later :haha:

No sickness yet, I'm sure it's on the way though!


----------



## Smile181c

:haha: I think I may have to treat myself to one as well...


----------



## Elhaym

My tummy is rumbling just thinking about it :D

I'm sure I recognise your username from ages ago Smile - maybe it was the WTT or NTNP section when I first joined but I defo remember you! Did you use to have a pic of you and your OH for your avatar? I have a weird memory for this stuff :haha: Glad you got your BFP hun! x


----------



## freddie

Oh no why did you have to mention McDonalds!!! I am trying so hard to eat healthy but am so easily swayed ha ha!! Plus there is a McDonalds drive through about two minutes from my house!!!


----------



## Elhaym

Muahahaha! :haha:

yeah the drive thru is only 5 mins from us too. It's evil, evil I tells ya!


----------



## rachieroo

Parker- try 4od.com for obem, its the channel that its on over here so you should find it!

Floridagirl- amazing congratulations hun!

Elhaym- congratulations, I was soo hoping you would get a bfp, we were both due this month, so I think its awsome that we both got our bfps this month and are both due in sept!

Tasha- how are you feeling today hun? I won't get my scan date until Wed when I ring my mw! yay bump buddy haha!

Congrats and welcome to the new ladies, hope everyone is feeling ok!

Afm- I was meant to work today but after my shift yesterday i couldnt face it, i work in a nursing home and was working with the laziest women ever, i ended up doing all the heavy work, and cause there was 2 pregnant women working it made it harder! I got home and just wanted to cry, iv never had such a bad back before, iv had backache as a pregnancy symptom but i think the extra work yesterday has made it so much worse! i am aching from head to toe, and to make it worse work still havent done a risk assessment on me or the other girl that's pregnant amd shes 6 months gone, so we don't know what we can and cant do! urgh, sorry for the rant ladies! Xx


----------



## Elhaym

Rachieroo! :hugs: So happy to be here and great to see you! 

that sounds like hard work, they are obliged to do a risk assessment ASAP so that's shocking they have left it so long! I work in a science lab so I'll have to tell work soon so they can do an RA so I'm not exposed to dangerous stuff. I don't blame you for being upset hun! Is there anyone you can talk to, a HR person or the manager or someone? x


----------



## lyndsay49

Hi, can you put me down for september 2nd. I also have a scan on the 19th january and I am seeing my midwife for the first time on the 24th. H&H 9months to you all


----------



## lynne192

with caution i post this:

please don't add me to the list until after tuesday.... i have a scan on tuesday at infertility clinic to hopefully rule out ectopic or miscarrage....

Name (just first)? Lynne (Lynne192)

How old are you? in my 20's

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 19th September 2012 (online calculation from LMP)

What # child is this for you? I have one living son and many miscarriages and an ectopic but this will be my child #3

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? no idea through chinese charting its girl....

Are you finding out the gender? yes hopefully (if we get that far)

How many months were you TTC? we have been TTC almost 5 years

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? none yet but hopefully will be soon with anti-d and such.


----------



## rachieroo

Elhaym said:


> Rachieroo! :hugs: So happy to be here and great to see you!
> 
> that sounds like hard work, they are obliged to do a risk assessment ASAP so that's shocking they have left it so long! I work in a science lab so I'll have to tell work soon so they can do an RA so I'm not exposed to dangerous stuff. I don't blame you for being upset hun! Is there anyone you can talk to, a HR person or the manager or someone? x

:D yes you too hun...

Well tje management are part of the problem, its a privately run home and I think they see me being pregnant as extra money to be spent and extra work for them, i will have to say something at my next shift! Xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations Ashley, Nat, beachPrincess, seaweed eater, fairyland, bree, wantabelly, becky, lyndsay and lynn!

Florida girl, twins, wow!

I've had two McDs this week :)

DH been back from germany for the weekend, away again now...

Been busy. 

Hope all well...


----------



## Chellxx

lyndsay49 said:


> Hi, can you put me down for september 2nd. I also have a scan on the 19th january and I am seeing my midwife for the first time on the 24th. H&H 9months to you all

Lyndsay we are due the same day and have our first scan on the same day eeekkk how exciting hehe.

With ds I was super hungry all the time and he is very obviously a boy, I'm having the same this time so fingers crossed for another little solider.


----------



## Elhaym

Hi Lynne! :hi:

Hope you can get it sorted Rach - money or not they are legally obligated to do it! Employers can be sods at times!

I've just had a big mac meal and choccy milkshake *explodes*


----------



## lynne192

:hi: hun :D welcome to the thread and really hope we'll be sharing scan pictures/bump pictures and such soon xx


----------



## miss malteser

Sorry for mentioning the Big Mac everyone :winkwink: McD´s may see a rise in their profits these next 7-8 months thanks to us all!


----------



## Charlotteee

I'm so excited because this time I have a room to decorate. OH has his own house and I've lived here since the first night I got with him lol. We've decided we think on this for the wall.

https://www.kidswallstickers.co.uk/tree-wall-stickers/kids-on-tree-swings-wall-stickers.html 

And on the shelfI want to have this. Coincidentally Bella is my girls name

For a boy https://www.etsy.com/listing/76543844/custom-stand-up-wood-letters-spelling 

For a girl https://www.etsy.com/listing/77797566/custom-stand-up-wood-letters-spelling 

We think its going to be a boy though as OH already has 3 boys. Do you think that looks to grown up for a nursery? xx


----------



## oneday26

Im due Sep.2nd im 7 wks


----------



## London1

Hi ladies, may i join you pls...

Name (just first)? London1

How old are you? Will turn 34 in a month

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 7th September 2012 (early scan)

What # child is this for you? This will be our first baby. We had two chemical pregnancies last year.

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I always felt more comfortable with baby girls but i feel like our baby will be a cute little boy.

Are you finding out the gender? yes 

How many months were you ttc? 11 months

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Progesterone, metformin, folic acid 5mg, baby asprin, prenatal vitamins


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations one day and london!

Charlotte those stickers are really lovely!

I guess since we're moving i'll get to decorate too!


----------



## Charlotteee

Congrats to one day and London xx


----------



## WantaBelly

Has anyone else had to have hcg betas drawn? If so were they tripling? I'm a bit concerned ......... I googled it ( I know I know, BAD idea) but most of the women on the beta board that had a doubing time of around the same as mine (29.14 hrs) are having multiples. Not that multiples wouldn't be a blessing but my last 2 children are less than a year apart ( Son born 9/26/10 and Daughter born 9/23/11) so this one will be due around a year from the last and I fear multiples would be very difficult to handle with a 2yr old and 1 year old. I do have older children who love to help ( Son 16, Daughters 15, 13, 12 & 11) I let them help sometimes but I just want them to enjoy being kids.


----------



## Elhaym

Charlotteee said:


> I'm so excited because this time I have a room to decorate. OH has his own house and I've lived here since the first night I got with him lol. We've decided we think on this for the wall.
> 
> https://www.kidswallstickers.co.uk/tree-wall-stickers/kids-on-tree-swings-wall-stickers.html
> 
> And on the shelfI want to have this. Coincidentally Bella is my girls name
> 
> For a boy https://www.etsy.com/listing/76543844/custom-stand-up-wood-letters-spelling
> 
> For a girl https://www.etsy.com/listing/77797566/custom-stand-up-wood-letters-spelling
> 
> We think its going to be a boy though as OH already has 3 boys. Do you think that looks to grown up for a nursery? xx

I think those are gorgeous! Cute but also stylish! And not too grown up :D Those wooden letters are just lovely.

Welcome to london and oneday, congratulations on your pregnancies :D

wantabelly I've never had betas so I'm not too sure, I guess it could be multis but sometimes women just have high levels I think? Suppose you won't find out till the scan - you could mention it at your midwife appt x


----------



## seaweed eater

Came across this yesterday and thought you all might enjoy it: https://www.sexratio.com/test

Of course it's not going to tell you for sure, but it has a more scientific basis than the Chinese Gender Calendar 

I got 65% boy!


----------



## holywoodmum

never had betas done, so no help there sorry!


----------



## holywoodmum

seaweed eater said:


> Came across this yesterday and thought you all might enjoy it: https://www.sexratio.com/test
> 
> Of course it's not going to tell you for sure, but it has a more scientific basis than the Chinese Gender Calendar
> 
> I got 65% boy!

Not sure I'd call it scientific, but good fun still - I'm 85% girl...


----------



## seaweed eater

There's a list of scientific publications on which the theory is based here: https://www.sexratio.com/author.htm I'm not a biologist, but the journals seem legit. I can't tell whether any of the articles include scale validation, but at least it's based on an actual theory that has been tested.


----------



## holywoodmum

Fair enough - i didn't read any of the background... I guess I'm just huffy cos I'd quite like a boy after two girls!


----------



## Smile181c

I love those wooden letters charlotte :thumbup


----------



## seaweed eater

:lol: I hope you will get one! Whatever it's based on, that doesn't mean it's destiny!


----------



## lynne192

i feel so out of it i don't want to touch junk food in any way or shape, i am craving healthy fruit puree and water :D

also i wont be going near macdonalds for the forseeable future along with anything like this worries me too much.


----------



## Zianna

Due sept 6th....first child:)


----------



## mommyof5

lynne192 said:


> i feel so out of it i don't want to touch junk food in any way or shape, i am craving healthy fruit puree and water :D
> 
> also i wont be going near macdonalds for the forseeable future along with anything like this worries me too much.

I went to mcdonalds yesterday to get my kids some food. I got some chicken and I couldnt eat buy a few bots before I got extremely sick. Ugh it makes me sick to even think about. I crave fruits a lot too. And ooohhh water!!!!


----------



## holywoodmum

Lynne, I wish I could crave fruit like that! Right now I've got a ferocious appetite - waking in the night needing to eat! McDs for me will have to be short lived, I can't afford it and neither can my waistline! My trousers are already too tight :(

Congratulations Zianna!

Just booked my first flights over to see DH in Germany :happydance: so I have a fortnight to get through, then he's over here, then the weekend after I'm over there, and after that it's half term and he's coming over - so I'm quite chuffed with that!


----------



## Charlotteee

We've just been and got a banana milkshake from mcds x


----------



## WantaBelly

Have any of ya'll tried the baking soda gender test yet? I'm not sure how far along you have to be to try it but it goes ike this:

Put a teaspoon of baking soda in a cup, add pee and if it fizzes up like a beer = :blue: and if it doesn't fizz = :pink:

I did it just for fun but I peed in a seperate cup and poured it in the one with the baking soda. Mine fizzed like CRAZY!! I tried it my last pregnancy (which just happened to be a girl) and nothing.... 

Just a little something fun to pass the time ;)


----------



## holywoodmum

well, since i'm not POAS any more, maybe I shall pee in baking soda and see what happens!


----------



## Jennah33

I feel rotten today :(((((

I had about 2 hours sleep as I have an awful sore throat and runny nose and the twins woke up every time I was about to nod off..... I got about 3 hours sleep if that... then woke up to a cooked breakfast and as grateful as I was I looked at the bacon and thought... bleugh! The egg was a no no... the only thing that didnt make me feel sick was toast... then I must admit I too stopped off at Macdonalds and got some chicken strips... I managed one... and later was almost sick in my hand while driving lol.

I remember from with the twins... I felt more sick if I lacked sleep or food. On a good note today my testline is suuuuuper dark!!! I think I'm relaxing now as 20dpo (today) was the furthest I got when I m/c and I remember A&E saying my test took aaaages to become positive... I think this time I could see the test line before the wee ever reached the control line yay. I think I can finally relax. Im waiting for my digis to arrive so I can get my 3+ then I will truly relax... still said 1-2 at 16dpo.

How is everyone coping? Any morning sickness?


----------



## Jennah33

WantaBelly said:


> Have any of ya'll tried the baking soda gender test yet? I'm not sure how far along you have to be to try it but it goes ike this:
> 
> Put a teaspoon of baking soda in a cup, add pee and if it fizzes up like a beer = :blue: and if it doesn't fizz = :pink:
> 
> I did it just for fun but I peed in a seperate cup and poured it in the one with the baking soda. Mine fizzed like CRAZY!! I tried it my last pregnancy (which just happened to be a girl) and nothing....
> 
> Just a little something fun to pass the time ;)

Lol... I tried that gender test from ebay.... you pee in a cup and if it turns orange there is male dna present but if it stays green there isn't and it's a girl. Well mine said there was no male dna... funny i had a girl and a boy cooking in there what a load of old shit (said in my best Catherine Tate-nan voice'


----------



## lynne192

we're not really a macdonalds family. my son wont eat anything out of macdonalds so we'll lucky in that sense but we doesn't eat much so its nightmare he eats like fruit, veg and beans etc. with my son i craved salt. i am too worried about loss to eat anything thats not 100% lol even cut out all caffine completely and only eat meals i cook myself reallly which is hard when i am sooo tired i am mostly craving carbs lol but its like pastas and mostly home made cheesey pasta :D also love farola and that just now too.


----------



## sarah55

Jennah33 said:


> I feel rotten today :(((((
> 
> I had about 2 hours sleep as I have an awful sore throat and runny nose and the twins woke up every time I was about to nod off..... I got about 3 hours sleep if that... then woke up to a cooked breakfast and as grateful as I was I looked at the bacon and thought... bleugh! The egg was a no no... the only thing that didnt make me feel sick was toast... then I must admit I too stopped off at Macdonalds and got some chicken strips... I managed one... and later was almost sick in my hand while driving lol.
> 
> I remember from with the twins... I felt more sick if I lacked sleep or food. On a good note today my testline is suuuuuper dark!!! I think I'm relaxing now as 20dpo (today) was the furthest I got when I m/c and I remember A&E saying my test took aaaages to become positive... I think this time I could see the test line before the wee ever reached the control line yay. I think I can finally relax. Im waiting for my digis to arrive so I can get my 3+ then I will truly relax... still said 1-2 at 16dpo.
> 
> How is everyone coping? Any morning sickness?

Ahhh Hun hope you're feeling better now...... I hear you on those digi tests! I did one last Friday and I was still 2-3 weeks, going to do another one in a couple of days and hope that I have graduated up to the 3+ category :) Like you I will then relax.......maybe ;)


----------



## rachieroo

I did the sexratio thingy and got 80% girl!! :) xx


----------



## lynne192

rachieroo said:


> I did the sexratio thingy and got 80% girl!! :) xx

whats that?


----------



## holywoodmum

there was a link posted a few posts back to it - a gender predictor


----------



## Darkest

I got 85% girl on sexratio. Would like another boy but do not care what he/she is as long as they come out kicking, screaming and healthy!


----------



## lynne192

i did it and got 85% girl, also chinese gender test said girl and alot of people have thought girl for me lol time will tell..


----------



## Riliye

Huh! The gender ratio thing told me 80% boy and so did the Chinese gender thingy! I guess we'll see, won't we?


----------



## holywoodmum

i just did two different chinese gender things and got two different answers...


----------



## lynne192

Riliye said:


> Huh! The gender ratio thing told me 80% boy and so did the Chinese gender thingy! I guess we'll see, won't we?

:D guess we will :D still early days i guess lol



holywoodmum said:


> i just did two different chinese gender things and got two different answers...

really wow only ever seen the one version do you have the link to the two versions?


----------



## Charlotteee

Has anyone else found they've gone off lots of food. I can't stand meat. I usually love meat x


----------



## lynne192

yip me.


----------



## Jennah33

sarah55 said:


> Jennah33 said:
> 
> 
> I feel rotten today :(((((
> 
> I had about 2 hours sleep as I have an awful sore throat and runny nose and the twins woke up every time I was about to nod off..... I got about 3 hours sleep if that... then woke up to a cooked breakfast and as grateful as I was I looked at the bacon and thought... bleugh! The egg was a no no... the only thing that didnt make me feel sick was toast... then I must admit I too stopped off at Macdonalds and got some chicken strips... I managed one... and later was almost sick in my hand while driving lol.
> 
> I remember from with the twins... I felt more sick if I lacked sleep or food. On a good note today my testline is suuuuuper dark!!! I think I'm relaxing now as 20dpo (today) was the furthest I got when I m/c and I remember A&E saying my test took aaaages to become positive... I think this time I could see the test line before the wee ever reached the control line yay. I think I can finally relax. Im waiting for my digis to arrive so I can get my 3+ then I will truly relax... still said 1-2 at 16dpo.
> 
> How is everyone coping? Any morning sickness?
> 
> Ahhh Hun hope you're feeling better now...... I hear you on those digi tests! I did one last Friday and I was still 2-3 weeks, going to do another one in a couple of days and hope that I have graduated up to the 3+ category :) Like you I will then relax.......maybe ;)Click to expand...

I think that like someone said in a post there is such a vast difference in levels in different women... I mean someone who implans day 6 will have a much higher reading that someone who implanted day 12.. I think it should be days since implantation lol...

You will have to let us know... I got mine on ebay £4.65 for 2 and i was really good and waited a couple of days to do the second one but it didnt work (if Im honest I think I snapped something inside leaning on it) but i messaged the person and I bought another 2 and he is sending me a couple of extra ones lol... you don't ask you don't get :p


----------



## Jennah33

If any of you POAS addicts are looking for cheap Clearblue digitals with conception indicator this is the ebay link... the prices are as follows:
2 Tests £4.85. 
4 Tests £9.00. 
10 Tests £ £20.00

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110799217171?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## lynne192

damn trying not to test lol


----------



## Darkest

Thx Jennah, wish i'd known last week. Bought a double pack for over £10 in our local pharmacy. Rip off but the urge was to strong to not buy them. :haha: My neighbours were in the pharmacy at the time too so i had to pretend to buy something else till they went out!

I have one left, waiting so i can see the magic 3+!:coffee::happydance:


----------



## holywoodmum

Yeah, i got those eBay ones. worked great! Come without instructions though so if you'be never used them before you might need to check directions online first..


----------



## lynne192

anyone else keep waking up in the morning with stitch like cramps.


----------



## Jennah33

Darkest said:


> Thx Jennah, wish i'd known last week. Bought a double pack for over £10 in our local pharmacy. Rip off but the urge was to strong to not buy them. :haha: My neighbours were in the pharmacy at the time too so i had to pretend to buy something else till they went out!
> 
> I have one left, waiting so i can see the magic 3+!:coffee::happydance:

Lol... sorry 

I know what you mean! I almost had the urge to get the twins dressed and drag them out to Tesco 3 miles away to go buy a digi and then I thought wtf?? I may as well wait for my ebay ones to arrive then the chances of having more that 'pregnant 1-2' is more likely... I do save my wee daily though in case they arrive hahaha x


----------



## Smile181c

Just did the sexratio test and got 85% girl :pink: :)


----------



## Tasha

Morning girls, how are you all?

I am waiting for my husband to get back from Tesco with my digi :happydance:

I did the sexratio thing and got 85% girl but considering I have 1 boy and 4 girls then it would make it more likely I am having another.


----------



## Jennah33

Did sexratio test it said 80% boy lol... well I do have 3 boys 1 girl


----------



## Smile181c

There was a link a few pages ago. You fill in the form thing and it tells you your percentage chance of having a boy/girl x


----------



## Elhaym

Good morning everyone! Ugh..... Mondays :sleep:


----------



## Tasha

Thought I would share these from this morning. I am so excited, happy and scared. I have had ten loses in a row (7 early mc, Riley Rae, then 2 more early mc) so to get a three plus and such strong + is really good for me.
 



Attached Files:







381964_279615345431354_100001486723346_777214_1587522701_n[1].jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 2









384521_279615192098036_100001486723346_777213_425758284_n[1].jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jennah33

FloridaGirl21 said:


> :haha: too funny! I'm ganna make a list & hopefully more September mommies-to-be will join us soon! :D

I just sent this link to another group so hopefully get some recruits lol... omgd I feel like I am having an insecure relationship with my 20dpo test... I check on it regularly just to see that super dark line.. and smile but then have to check again on the way past just in case it's lying to me or has changed it's mind since the last time I checked lol....


----------



## Elhaym

tasha - Lovely bfps! :) I've got a 2 pack of cb digis on order from amazon, hoping to get 2-3 and then 3+!

Looks like your hcg is nice and high, its a good sign hun :hugs:


----------



## Smile181c

Great bfps tasha! xx


----------



## Jennah33

I just got the call I have been waiting for... scheduled for an early scan at 7w Jan 31st :)


----------



## Tasha

Thank you girls.

Elhaym I hope they come and you get your 2-3 and then your 3+

smile preggosauraus made me giggle :haha:

Yay Jennah, two weeks one day, not long :happydance:


----------



## Charlotteee

Nice lines tasha xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Great news about the scan Jennah :) only 2 weeks away!

I'm hoping for an early one but not sure if I'd qualify after one mmc. Going to ask my gp (not booking an appointment till after AF is due though) x


----------



## Jennah33

Tasha said:


> Thank you girls.
> 
> Elhaym I hope they come and you get your 2-3 and then your 3+
> 
> smile preggosauraus made me giggle :haha:
> 
> Yay Jennah, two weeks one day, not long :happydance:

Thanks hunni... feels like forever lol...

Ummm... Newlook have a maternity T-shirt that says pregasaurus lol x


----------



## Jennah33

Elhaym said:


> Great news about the scan Jennah :) only 2 weeks away!
> 
> I'm hoping for an early one but not sure if I'd qualify after one mmc. Going to ask my gp (not booking an appointment till after AF is due though) x

Thanks hun... tell them you took unprescribed clomid... they have to scan you to check for multiples... the only reason I got an early scan last time was because of the meds...it was twins haha!! x


----------



## Tasha

Jennah33 said:


> Thanks hunni... feels like forever lol...
> 
> Ummm... Newlook have a maternity T-shirt that says pregasaurus lol x

It felt like forever when they said to me the 18th and now that is two days away, it will fly by.

Haha, that is cute but I dont want anyone in RL to know until 20+ weeks so that might give it away :haha:


----------



## Tasha

Elhaym said:


> Great news about the scan Jennah :) only 2 weeks away!
> 
> I'm hoping for an early one but not sure if I'd qualify after one mmc. Going to ask my gp (not booking an appointment till after AF is due though) x

I think it totally depends on who you speak to after one mc, some of them are fantastic and supportive and some are not.


----------



## Tasha

Charlotteee said:


> Nice lines tasha xxx

Thank you. How are you Charlotte?


----------



## Smile181c

No way - do they really? :haha: I want one!

Yay for scan!!


----------



## Jennah33

https://www.newlook.com/shop/womens/maternity/maternity-mamasauras-tee_237820401

Its mamasaurus now lol


----------



## Tasha

Jennah33 said:


> https://www.newlook.com/shop/womens/maternity/maternity-mamasauras-tee_237820401
> 
> Its mamasaurus now lol

Aww cute


----------



## Smile181c

Aw, that's cute! lol x


----------



## Jennah33

Tasha said:


> Elhaym said:
> 
> 
> Great news about the scan Jennah :) only 2 weeks away!
> 
> I'm hoping for an early one but not sure if I'd qualify after one mmc. Going to ask my gp (not booking an appointment till after AF is due though) x
> 
> I think it totally depends on who you speak to after one mc, some of them are fantastic and supportive and some are not.Click to expand...

I miscarried Feb, April & June last year and my doc said this time they would not scan me for that reason unless I was actively bleeding or in pain... I think because a lot of women want a scan for peace of mind and it costs money so they only do it if necessary x


----------



## Tasha

Jennah33 said:


> I miscarried Feb, April & June last year and my doc said this time they would not scan me for that reason unless I was actively bleeding or in pain... I think because a lot of women want a scan for peace of mind and it costs money so they only do it if necessary x

Yeah like I said it really depends on your doctor, cos I know people have one miscarriage and get scans in the next pregnancy at 6 weeks for peace of mind. You deffo should have an early scan though cos your have recurrent miscarriages. I am having mine in two days (so around six weeks) and I have had nine miscarriages and two stillbirths.


----------



## Elhaym

The consultant who saw me after my ERPC said to let my gp know when I got preg again and I'd get an early scan, I remember being dubious at the time as it was my first loss so no idea! Typical NHS, conflicting info LOL.


----------



## Jennah33

Tasha said:


> Jennah33 said:
> 
> 
> I miscarried Feb, April & June last year and my doc said this time they would not scan me for that reason unless I was actively bleeding or in pain... I think because a lot of women want a scan for peace of mind and it costs money so they only do it if necessary x
> 
> Yeah like I said it really depends on your doctor, cos I know people have one miscarriage and get scans in the next pregnancy at 6 weeks for peace of mind. You deffo should have an early scan though cos your have recurrent miscarriages. I am having mine in two days (so around six weeks) and I have had nine miscarriages and two stillbirths.Click to expand...

Wow...that's a lot of miscarriages hunni.... I only had 3 and it destroyed my marriage lol (in a non funny sense) Fingers crossed for all of us for sticky beans.... did they say why you had stillbirths? I can not comprehend :(


----------



## Jennah33

Elhaym said:


> The consultant who saw me after my ERPC said to let my gp know when I got preg again and I'd get an early scan, I remember being dubious at the time as it was my first loss so no idea! Typical NHS, conflicting info LOL.

Yeah the midwife said the same to me... call them as soon as I am pregnant next time and theyll sort a scan... well when I called they just said oh you don't see us til 8 or 9 weeks... you will have to see your GP and it wasnt til I said clomid & Hcg shot that they said oh yes we can do a viability scan to see how many there are.... :/

I think they could do more... like... because I have kids they werent willing to investigate why.... just did a day 21 preogesterone which came back at 21 (non ovulatory should be at least 30) that was it... I think it was my C-section scar tissue that perhaps prevented implantation completing because all 3 times I got preg my scar swelled up and got irritated on the inside.,.... but not this time :) Funny... I always feel my little bean stick to my lower right side....be interesting if scan says I'm right :)


----------



## Jennah33

Tasha said:


> Jennah33 said:
> 
> 
> I miscarried Feb, April & June last year and my doc said this time they would not scan me for that reason unless I was actively bleeding or in pain... I think because a lot of women want a scan for peace of mind and it costs money so they only do it if necessary x
> 
> Yeah like I said it really depends on your doctor, cos I know people have one miscarriage and get scans in the next pregnancy at 6 weeks for peace of mind. You deffo should have an early scan though cos your have recurrent miscarriages. I am having mine in two days (so around six weeks) and I have had nine miscarriages and two stillbirths.Click to expand...

Good luck with your scan... I'm so excited for you :)


----------



## Tasha

Elhaym said:


> The consultant who saw me after my ERPC said to let my gp know when I got preg again and I'd get an early scan, I remember being dubious at the time as it was my first loss so no idea! Typical NHS, conflicting info LOL.

It is bad, I think it depends on two things if you get a compassionate doctor, and sadly where you live, I think it is a bit of a postcode lottery.


----------



## Tasha

Jennah33 said:


> Wow...that's a lot of miscarriages hunni.... I only had 3 and it destroyed my marriage lol (in a non funny sense) Fingers crossed for all of us for sticky beans.... did they say why you had stillbirths? I can not comprehend :(

I am sorry it destroyed your marriage :hugs:

Honey and Riley Rae were both stillborn due to placental issues and medical negligence. I also have some clotting issues.


----------



## lynne192

i am getting a scan tomorrow at 4 weeks 6days due to my history of loss and health etc x


----------



## Charlotteee

I would like an early scan due to my last pregnancy being a miscarriage but I won't get one I don't think. I don't see the midwife until I'm 8+4 so I might aswell just wait if i get that far. I will ask though xx


----------



## Tasha

Charlotteee said:


> I would like an early scan due to my last pregnancy being a miscarriage but I won't get one I don't think. I don't see the midwife until I'm 8+4 so I might aswell just wait if i get that far. I will ask though xx

Ask your GP Charlotte, they can refer you to the EPU. You dont ask, you dont get :flower:


----------



## Charlotteee

Well I'm seeing him on wednesday so i will ask him. Worth a try xx


----------



## rachieroo

I hope all those who are worried get an early scan...
I get one but thats because my last pregnancy was a partial molar pregnancy and they need to make sure the molar tissue hasnt grown back as it produces hcg which would also give me a bfp, so for all i know i may not actually be preggo just my tumour has grown back! 

Ladies i bet you are excited fingers crossed that everything goes well at your scans tomorrow and wed :) 

O/T did any of the UK ladies see that 'call the midwife' on BBC last night?? x


----------



## Tasha

Certainly is Charlotte.

Rachie when is your scan? I pray it is a nice little baby growing away. i wanted to see it but forgot, will watch on iplayer :thumbup:


----------



## rachieroo

Tasha said:


> Certainly is Charlotte.
> 
> Rachie when is your scan? I pray it is a nice little baby growing away. i wanted to see it but forgot, will watch on iplayer :thumbup:

I wont know until Wed. When i rang my mw last mon, she said that it would be a little early to have it yet so she asked me to ring this week when ill be 6 weeks and she will sort it out fro me then, im not sure if she will give me an appointment there on the phone or arrange one and ill get a letter. Hopefully it will be sooner than later! I dont think there is much of a waiting list here any way cause at my 1st scan in my last pregnancy i was told to come back a week later no waiting or anything, hopefully will be the same this time.

It was really good actually, next weeks looks funnier :D x


----------



## Elhaym

I'm excited for the scans coming up, good luck everyone :) 

LOL remember I said I wasn't booking the docs appt yet? I just called and they have a slot last thing on Fri with the lovely lady GP who saw me last time so I booked it :) its 2 days after AF due so fingers crossed. Decided I may as well stay positive plus I want to get on the system as preg sooner rather than later. 

Rach I missed call the midwife will catch up on iplayer, I loved the book! I've also not watched any OBEM yet so all that to catch up on too :) x


----------



## Darkest

Tasha, great lines!!!!

Hope all you ladies needing early scans get them. I have had to speak to 3 different people so far to try and get one (clomid baby/s) so am desperate to know how many in there! Also it would put my mind at rest after my last mc. Referal faxed off last Fri, now to wait and wait and wait .......

Rachie, yes i watched it. Didn't think the programme was as good as the book (which was brilliant!) but i will continue to watch it.


----------



## Jennah33

Omgd I just got my digitals in the post... +2 free :) Should I do it? I'm scared in case it still says 1-2 :(


----------



## Jennah33

Tasha said:


> Jennah33 said:
> 
> 
> Wow...that's a lot of miscarriages hunni.... I only had 3 and it destroyed my marriage lol (in a non funny sense) Fingers crossed for all of us for sticky beans.... did they say why you had stillbirths? I can not comprehend :(
> 
> I am sorry it destroyed your marriage :hugs:
> 
> Honey and Riley Rae were both stillborn due to placental issues and medical negligence. I also have some clotting issues.Click to expand...

I'm so sorry you went through that... as I said I can not imagine :( :hugs:


----------



## Jennah33

lynne192 said:


> i am getting a scan tomorrow at 4 weeks 6days due to my history of loss and health etc x

Good luck :)


----------



## Jennah33

Charlotteee said:


> Well I'm seeing him on wednesday so i will ask him. Worth a try xx

Honestly... tell them you took unprescribed clomid... they HAVE to scan you to check how many there are x


----------



## Jennah33

SOMEBODY test with me!!! haha.... I'm sat here digi in hand.... pee sample saved.....


----------



## Jennah33

Oh man... I dipped it anyway. I could not help myself hahaha.... timer flashing....says 'Pregnant' within the 1st minute :)


----------



## Smile181c

Ooh let us know the numbers! x


----------



## Jennah33

:))) I am 5 weeks exactly so 2-3 is good right?! I got 3 more tests so I will test til I get 3+
 



Attached Files:







2-3.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Darkest

Yay!!!! I was just gona post and tell you to test as i did mine just now too lol.

If you're 5 weeks then a 2-3 result is fine. :happydance:


----------



## Jennah33

Darkest said:


> Yay!!!! I was just gona post and tell you to test as i did mine just now too lol.
> 
> If you're 5 weeks then a 2-3 result is fine. :happydance:

Haha have you just got your 2-3?

Yayyyy lol.. x


----------



## rachieroo

Jennah that seems right to me yay... i still have a digi in my cupboard and was gonna test too but then seen you'd already done it lol! your too quick for me, im saving mine for fri, as that will be 2 weeks after my first digi bfp! xx


----------



## rachieroo

I also have a confession, i bought 5 boxes of cheapy tests the other day and they each have 3 so i had 15 tests, now down to 11 hehe i cant help it, im a poas addict!! x


----------



## Jennah33

rachieroo said:


> Jennah that seems right to me yay... i still have a digi in my cupboard and was gonna test too but then seen you'd already done it lol! your too quick for me, im saving mine for fri, as that will be 2 weeks after my first digi bfp! xx

Lol... not quick... just impatient haha but it seems my impatience has served yours well lol.. it seems with digis you seem to get the 2-3 half way through your 4th week and 3+ half way through your 5th week. x


----------



## rachieroo

I may have to do it tomorrow morning then, you've twisted my arm :D x


----------



## Jennah33

rachieroo said:


> I also have a confession, i bought 5 boxes of cheapy tests the other day and they each have 3 so i had 15 tests, now down to 11 hehe i cant help it, im a poas addict!! x

Lol..... I bought 100 tests before I started... 30 ovulation and 70 pregnancy... I have about 7 pregnancy left lol.... PLUS I did 3 Digis+ another 2 that didnt work and I did 2 Morrisons tests ....:blush: I'm calming down now... Just one a day lol


----------



## Smile181c

I wanna do a digi now! :haha:


----------



## Jennah33

rachieroo said:


> I may have to do it tomorrow morning then, you've twisted my arm :D x

Blame me!! haha... Ok can I also tell you that FMU is NOT the strongest. I have been testing through out the days and the tests I do on my 2nd and 3rd MU are much darker and the next day FMU is lighter than yesterdays 3rd.... the best time to wee honestly is late morning..early afternoon... say..... 13:35 to be precise (I read it somewhere haha)


----------



## Darkest

Jennah33 said:


> Darkest said:
> 
> 
> Yay!!!! I was just gona post and tell you to test as i did mine just now too lol.
> 
> If you're 5 weeks then a 2-3 result is fine. :happydance:
> 
> Haha have you just got your 2-3?
> 
> Yayyyy lol.. xClick to expand...

I have just got a 3+.
My HCG was high (if i have worked out correctly) so though i'd go for it and see what i got on the digi. :thumbup:


----------



## Jennah33

Smile181c said:


> I wanna do a digi now! :haha:

Sorry haha I started something didn't I


----------



## Jennah33

Darkest said:


> Jennah33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkest said:
> 
> 
> Yay!!!! I was just gona post and tell you to test as i did mine just now too lol.
> 
> If you're 5 weeks then a 2-3 result is fine. :happydance:
> 
> Haha have you just got your 2-3?
> 
> Yayyyy lol.. xClick to expand...
> 
> I have just got a 3+.
> My HCG was high (if i have worked out correctly) so though i'd go for it and see what i got on the digi. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Wow! Woohoo!! What clomid did you do? And do you have an Hcg shot?


----------



## lynne192

*hey all.... i was wondering how long it took for you all to get 2-3 on the clearblue digital tests??? 

i am a little worried as i did another two pregnancy tests although the line one i got has two bright lines must brighter than i had when i used it last week when i got digital  i did another digital and it still says Pregnant 1-2 so thinking my hcg levels are getting much higher.... ? maybe i am being worried for nothing but i am 4 weeks 5 days now.... should it be 2-3 now?*


----------



## rachieroo

Jennah33 said:


> rachieroo said:
> 
> 
> I also have a confession, i bought 5 boxes of cheapy tests the other day and they each have 3 so i had 15 tests, now down to 11 hehe i cant help it, im a poas addict!! x
> 
> Lol..... I bought 100 tests before I started... 30 ovulation and 70 pregnancy... I have about 7 pregnancy left lol.... PLUS I did 3 Digis+ another 2 that didnt work and I did 2 Morrisons tests ....:blush: I'm calming down now... Just one a day lolClick to expand...

OMG i thought i was bad, do you think you'll buy more when you run out, if so i think you will need a sponsor or something :haha: x


----------



## Darkest

lynne192 said:


> *hey all.... i was wondering how long it took for you all to get 2-3 on the clearblue digital tests???
> 
> i am a little worried as i did another two pregnancy tests although the line one i got has two bright lines must brighter than i had when i used it last week when i got digital  i did another digital and it still says Pregnant 1-2 so thinking my hcg levels are getting much higher.... ? maybe i am being worried for nothing but i am 4 weeks 5 days now.... should it be 2-3 now?*

Perhaps you implanted a little later and your levels are taking time to rise.
I got my 2-3 at 4w5d but everyone is so different. :hugs: I wont tell you not to worry because you will anyway lol, how many digi's do you have? Perhaps do another tomorrow or Wednesday? 



Jennah33 said:


> Darkest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennah33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkest said:
> 
> 
> Yay!!!! I was just gona post and tell you to test as i did mine just now too lol.
> 
> If you're 5 weeks then a 2-3 result is fine. :happydance:
> 
> Haha have you just got your 2-3?
> 
> Yayyyy lol.. xClick to expand...
> 
> I have just got a 3+.
> My HCG was high (if i have worked out correctly) so though i'd go for it and see what i got on the digi. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Woohoo!! What clomid did you do? And do you have an Hcg shot?Click to expand...

It was first cycle of clomid and i took 50mg days 2-6. No HCG shot or anything else taken (other then folic acid). According to my blood work over the last 2 years i ov naturally and my tubes/uterus is all AOK. Hubby is 'fine' too. So they can't really not give me an early scan as my risks of multiples have increased a tad! :haha:
Were your twins naturally conceived?


----------



## lynne192

bought a two pack maybe i should wait till thursday thats when i tested last week i had a scan tomorrow but been getting period like pains all day :( the line test is much much darker before i had to sqint to see it no w its visable to anyone even half blind people (like my partner lol)

maybe my urine was too diluted to its afternoon and i have been to the loo about a million times already last thursdays was done with fmu?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: Ladies!! Sorry I've been MIA, looong weekend and been out of town.. Will respond to posts now & add new members shortly after :flow:


----------



## lynne192

welcome back :D


----------



## sarah55

Wow you ladies are great!! Not only do I feel much better about my poas addiction, but you've also convinced me to do another digi tomorrow... (thanks Jennah!) Want to do it now but I'm stuck at work but am loving reading those threads and feel very positive about doing mine tomorrow :)


----------



## Smile181c

Lynne I'd wait a couple more days and then test again with FMU. It could be that you're on the brink of 2-3 but just slightly off if that makes sense? Plus you said your pee was diluted so if it's FMU you could get your 2-3. Try not to worry though! Xx


----------



## lynne192

trying just got pains and such so worried senseless lol got scan tomorrow so guess will see then if anythings there


----------



## Darkest

lynne192 said:


> bought a two pack maybe i should wait till thursday thats when i tested last week i had a scan tomorrow but been getting period like pains all day :( the line test is much much darker before i had to sqint to see it no w its visable to anyone even half blind people (like my partner lol)
> 
> maybe my urine was too diluted to its afternoon and i have been to the loo about a million times already last thursdays was done with fmu?

Probably still best to do with fmu, it should be more concentrated.


----------



## lynne192

maybe was worried seeing people on here with 2-3 clearblues and weren't much ahead of me if at all...


----------



## sarah55

lynne192 said:


> maybe was worried seeing people on here with 2-3 clearblues and weren't much ahead of me if at all...

I took a digi last Fri when I was 5 weeks 2 days and I was still getting 2-3 weeks. Spoke to my doctor who said not to take too much notice of the digi tests as its only based on an average, the main thing is it still is coming up pregnant and every women's hormones rise at different rates- try not to worry too much (easier said then done I know) xx


----------



## Elhaym

Aaargh just had pink cm after a BM, I hope its just implantation, felt a lead weight drop in my stomach when I saw it :(


----------



## lynne192

oh no hun it could be nothing i really hope it is nothing for you... :( :hugs: i've been getting pains all morning


----------



## Elhaym

I know everyone says spotting is normal in early preg but that's what I thought last time :( will mention it to doc on Fri might give them more of an incentive to scan.


----------



## Tasha

Lynne massive :hugs: it is so scary, but cramping is normal, if the lines are much darker that is fantastic. Every body is different as is every pregnancy. 

I just watched Call the Midwife, it was good but agree not as good as the book. Didnt realise Jennifer Worth had died :(


----------



## Tasha

Elhaym said:


> Aaargh just had pink cm after a BM, I hope its just implantation, felt a lead weight drop in my stomach when I saw it :(

It can mean nothing at all hun, although I know it is very scary. I bled until 16 weeks with Kaysie Blossom and she is currently snuggled in bed with me :thumbup:


----------



## lynne192

true hun i would tell your doctor about it do you have the number for the EPU to?


----------



## lynne192

thanks prob just worrying about nothing even if something does happen little i can do got a scan tomorrow so hopefully that shows something but worried about havig an internal scan aren't they dagerous?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

OMG, you ladies are such chatters! :haha: So much to catch up on!! 

congrats to all the new preggo ladies and welcome :flow: adding you all now :flower:


*TVG *- I added your date :flow: sorry about that!

*Elhaym *- so nice that you got your :bfp: on your previous Due Date, so sorry for your prior loss hun :hugs:




lindblum said:


> FloridaGirl, please can you remove me from the list as i am no longer expecting
> good luck to all of you september mums, wish you all a happy and healthy remaining 7.5ish months xx

I'm so sorry hun :hugs: Hope to see you back in here soon :flow:



WantaBelly said:


> Name (just first)? Prefer not to say, its a very unusual name and I haven't announced my pregnancy yet.....
> 
> How old are you? 35
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? yet to be determined
> 
> What # child is this for you? 8
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Not sure yet, maybe boy since I'm STARVING all the time....
> 
> Are you finding out the gender? Undecided
> 
> How many months were you TTC? NTNP just gave birth 9/23/11
> 
> Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Prometrium and baby aspirin
> 
> 
> I have been cautiously waiting to join this thread, let me tell you a little about my situation:
> 
> I got a BFP and the next day had a 5-10 minute heavy cramping session which I passed a clot the size of a quarter. Woke up the next day and NO bleeding no nothing so I called the Dr and we started betas. They were drawn exactly 49 hours apart from each other. First draw my beta was 198, knowing I needed to see the 2nd # to be able to tell anything I called my Dr after the 2nd draw expecting to hear bad news. The Nurse paused on the phone and sounded very surprised when she read me my beta, it was 635. She said its more than doubled, its actually more than tripled!! I used the betabase caculator and I'm getting a doubling time of 29.14 hours. I have NO idea what's going on at this point so all I can do is reassure myself that "Yes" I am pregnant and wait...........

:hi: hun! I'm on Prometrium and baby aspirin too. Sorry too hear about the trouble you've had to far. I'd think that since the bleeding has stopped and your beta has come back so good that everything should be okay. I understand how nerve wracking this must be :hugs: Will they do a scan or something to see if baby is in the right place and to confirm that baby is okay? :hugs: Let me know your EDD once you know it so I can add you to the main page :flow:




mommyof5 said:


> Anyone else getting really sick lately? Morning sickness (aka all day sickness) showed up full force a few days ago. I dont ever remember morning sickness showing up so early and so severe. :sick:

Hey mommyof5, yes, Ive been terribly sick. 24/7, worse when I dont eat every hour and a half to two hours.. I think I might ask my DR for some Zofran Wednesday at my appointment



Charlotteee said:


> I'm awake. Needed to pee. I never wake up in the night for a wee! Lol. And now I feel sick xxx

:haha: When I wake up to pee, which is every ngiht, I try to not think about the nausea & keep a snack at my bedside. :sick:




Jennah33 said:


> Booking appt with midwife on Valentines day :)

:happydance:



Darkest said:


> So sorry to hear your news lindblum. Best of luck for a nice sticky bean next time. :hugs:
> Happy 5 weeks Smile!
> Ooh i also forgot to update yesterday that i have a provisional booking on apt with the midwife!
> 9th Feb @10am if all goes well at the scan.

Yay for a first appointment! :D



Chellxx said:


> So sorry for your loss lindblum :hugs:
> I've been feeling so nauseous I can't eat at all even feeding my little boy makes me heave at the minute tho I have just had 2 cheese triangles and found I actually really like them hehe. Ive been trying to snack on tomotoes and fruit I kinda just want to throw up already and get over it.
> Holywood sorry your feeling so rough, get yourself to bed with a nice hot drink and chillax.
> It's not going to be long and this thread will be full of scan pics whoooooooo, I'm super excited now. I even got my Doppler out today even tho I know I'd never hear the hb it killed an hour whilst lo was napping hehe. Is anyone else getting a Doppler?
> Sarah/darkest I was born in Kingston and lived in tolworth, my nan lived by Iceland for years bless her heart. I still have cousins in Epsom too, it's a very small world indeed hehe
> What does everyone have planned for the weekend?

:hi: hun! I have not been in the mood to eat at all, but if I dont and go over say 2 hours without eating, my nausea gets so much worse & Ill start vomiting bile acid. It really is better to eat something than nothing at all, Ive figured that out.. Took a while :wacko:
Ive borrowed a friends Doppler and plan on trying to start using it around 10 weeks :happydance:



SophL said:


> Just told my Mum, she was so shocked that it's thrown me off guard a bit.

:hugs: Im sure shell come around hun :hugs:




Jennah33 said:


> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennah33 said:
> 
> 
> I dont understand it at all... my lmp was 13th Dec...I ovulated smack bang on cd 14. My doc never gave me a due date...didnt even ask my LMP... going by what they did with last pg they added 9m and 7d which would be Sept 20th but when I go on tickers... it has me as 4w 4d and my due date on the 18th or 19th so I don't actually know when my due date is... somehow that makes me feel lost... lol...
> 
> Okay I would date you as 4wd 4 with an edd of the 17th September. I counted 38 weeks from when you ovualted and that is what it gives me, the tickers dont allow for the extra day in Feb cos of the leap year. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhh thank you... I feel found  xxClick to expand...

I agree with Tasha, EDD would be the 17th, Ill change your date :flow:


purplepanda said:


> Anyone here from the states?

Florida here :flow:


holywoodmum said:


> Got my booking appointment through :happydance: 8 Feb when I will be 10+2 by my count... quite similar to when I've had scans in last two pregnancies.
> But I'm going to ask if I can come a week later - partly cos then I'm on half term and don't have to task for time off work, and partly so DH can come with me as he'll be home from Germany that week anyway - can't believe I'm making myself wait longer!

:happydance: yay for an appointment! Stinks its so late in the first tri though. I would have gone crazy for another month feeling that there might be two in there and not have been able to confirm! :wacko:


SophL said:


> Congratulations Florida Girl! Do you have twins in your family?

Thank you hun! Yes, 3 sets :wacko: 2 on my moms side and 1 on my dads


mommyof5 said:


> FloridaGirl- Is that natural or were you on something? How exciting!!!!!!

:hi: mommyof5, I have 3 sets of twins in my family & I was on Clomid.. Im guessing it was the combination of the two factors :shrug:


Riliye said:


> I think I'm one of the lucky ones -- I get extreme nausea if I don't eat, but as long as I sneak a few crackers and some water in bed before I get up in the morning, mine is completely manageable. I'm still dealing with some *wicked* food aversions though...nothing at all sounds good and after about 7pm or so it's worse than pulling teeth to make myself eat no matter HOW hungry I get! I think it's partially due to the fact that by that point, I've been at work for over 7 hours and I'm just plain too exhausted to fight the nausea.
> And another thing...just because I know we have some more appointments coming up and I'd like to put some minds at ease if I can: After my appointment on Wednesday I started spotting brown and have for the past couple days. It's getting progressively lighter and although there have been a few cramps, they aren't AF-like cramps and I'm relatively confident that little Baby September is okay in there.
> Naturally I freaked out when this started happening and did all kinds of research -- everything I read said that it was normal to happen (especially if they do a Pap smear, which they did for me) and that you should only worry if you have bad cramps and red blood. I think the fact that it's so radically different from my earlier loss (where it was fine fine fine BAM you're done) that it's really helping me stay calm. Looking forward to the next two days when I get a chance to put my feet up and rest.
> How is everyone else getting on? Oh! Congrats on the twins, Ysa! I remember you saying early on you suspected them! Man, that's so exciting. Now I get to make the journey with you, but then only do half the work afterwards! :haha:
> Also, happy 7 weeks to *Ayates*, *brooke1993*, *AnnieB82*, *frantastic20*(<3 fran, you're my favorite 7 weeker! =P ), and *Pink-Mummy*!
> Happy 6 weeks to *kittiyara, kissyfacelala, Jinbean, growingbean, Cherrylicious,* and *purplepanda*
> Happy 5 weeks to *msprincess, Baby Gaga, juicyjen, izzy29,* and *Erinsmummy*

:hi: Riliye! I had a friend who spotted after her first pap while pregnant and has gone on to have a beautiful little girl :cloud9: Dont worry about it :hugs: And yes, I did have a hunch theyre might have been more than one in there! Early :bfp:, high betas that were more than doubling and nausea/MS began at 5weeks! :wacko: Plus, I took Clomid and have a family history of twins so I knew it was a possibility!



Darkest said:


> Such massive congrats floridagirl!!!! What amazing news!
> Hi to all the new ladies and congrats on the new bfp's.
> Been working all day and will be tomorrow again but wanted to drop by.
> I also got my hcg results, i was 4w4d (or 17dpo) when they were taken. There were 878 which from what i can find on the net is higher then average. Yay!

At 16DPO, my beta was 943, yours sound great! :D


lynne192 said:


> with caution i post this:
> please don't add me to the list until after tuesday.... i have a scan on tuesday at infertility clinic to hopefully rule out ectopic or miscarrage....
> Name (just first)? Lynne (Lynne192)
> 
> How old are you? in my 20's
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 19th September 2012 (online calculation from LMP)
> 
> What # child is this for you? I have one living son and many miscarriages and an ectopic but this will be my child #3
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? no idea through chinese charting its girl....
> 
> Are you finding out the gender? yes hopefully (if we get that far)
> 
> How many months were you TTC? we have been TTC almost 5 years
> 
> Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? none yet but hopefully will be soon with anti-d and such.

Let me know when youd like to be added hun. FXed for you xx


WantaBelly said:


> Has anyone else had to have hcg betas drawn? If so were they tripling? I'm a bit concerned ......... I googled it ( I know I know, BAD idea) but most of the women on the beta board that had a doubing time of around the same as mine (29.14 hrs) are having multiples. Not that multiples wouldn't be a blessing but my last 2 children are less than a year apart ( Son born 9/26/10 and Daughter born 9/23/11) so this one will be due around a year from the last and I fear multiples would be very difficult to handle with a 2yr old and 1 year old. I do have older children who love to help ( Son 16, Daughters 15, 13, 12 & 11) I let them help sometimes but I just want them to enjoy being kids.

:hi: hun! My first beta was 371 & 2nd was 944, my doubling time was 35-ish hours and weve got two babies in there right now! :baby::baby: Betas dont give a definitive answer as to whether there are multiples, but your doubling time sounds amazing! Youll need a scan to confirm, do you know when theyll give you one??

*If you check the front page in 5 minutes and don't see your name listed, PM me & I'll add you, but I think I got everyone *


----------



## Tasha

lynne192 said:


> thanks prob just worrying about nothing even if something does happen little i can do got a scan tomorrow so hopefully that shows something but worried about havig an internal scan aren't they dagerous?

No they arent dangerous hun :flower:


----------



## lynne192

Tasha said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> thanks prob just worrying about nothing even if something does happen little i can do got a scan tomorrow so hopefully that shows something but worried about havig an internal scan aren't they dagerous?
> 
> No they arent dangerous hun :flower:Click to expand...

ah good times have changed when i was pregnant with my son they didn't offer them because they believe they were linked to early miscarriage


----------



## Tasha

Lol Floridagirl that was a massive response. Are the ones in your family identical or non? 

Wow Lynne, you were told that? How old is James?


----------



## Darkest

lynne192 said:


> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> thanks prob just worrying about nothing even if something does happen little i can do got a scan tomorrow so hopefully that shows something but worried about havig an internal scan aren't they dagerous?
> 
> No they arent dangerous hun :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> ah good times have changed when i was pregnant with my son they didn't offer them because they believe they were linked to early miscarriageClick to expand...

I've had a couple (none with this preg). They are completely safe.


----------



## Elhaym

Thanks ladies for the reassurance :) if I can't get a scan I can hopefully persuade them to at least do betas. 

Thanks Floridagirl! Hope you and your little twins are ok :) x


----------



## Darkest

Ysa, would you mind changing my due date to the 15th (the leap year threw my dates out a bit and i didn't know until the other ladies were talking about confusion too!)
Thx. xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Tasha said:


> Lol Floridagirl that was a massive response. Are the ones in your family identical or non?
> 
> Wow Lynne, you were told that? How old is James?

They are non-identical, fraternal. They say they are a lot more common. Apparently I released two eggs this cycle! :wacko:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Darkest said:


> Ysa, would you mind changing my due date to the 15th (the leap year threw my dates out a bit and i didn't know until the other ladies were talking about confusion too!)
> Thx. xx

done :flow:


----------



## Smile181c

Fraternal twins are hereditary :thumbup:

So if I originally thought my EDD was the 15th, does that make it the 16th because of the leap year? I don't want to go back a day! :haha: I think I'll just leave it as it is until I get to my scan! x


----------



## lynne192

Tasha said:


> Lol Floridagirl that was a massive response. Are the ones in your family identical or non?
> 
> Wow Lynne, you were told that? How old is James?

james is almost 5 i was high risk too



Darkest said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> thanks prob just worrying about nothing even if something does happen little i can do got a scan tomorrow so hopefully that shows something but worried about havig an internal scan aren't they dagerous?
> 
> No they arent dangerous hun :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> ah good times have changed when i was pregnant with my son they didn't offer them because they believe they were linked to early miscarriageClick to expand...
> 
> I've had a couple (none with this preg). They are completely safe.Click to expand...

thanks times change d lol



Elhaym said:


> Thanks ladies for the reassurance :) if I can't get a scan I can hopefully persuade them to at least do betas.
> 
> Thanks Floridagirl! Hope you and your little twins are ok :) x

hugs hun i hope you get some help soon not fun when these things happen its like a horrible mental game of torture keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Tasha

Smile181c said:


> Fraternal twins are hereditary :thumbup:
> 
> So if I originally thought my EDD was the 15th, does that make it the 16th because of the leap year? I don't want to go back a day! :haha: I think I'll just leave it as it is until I get to my scan! x

No it would make you the 14th to account for the extra day in Feb :thumbup:

My mum had fraternal twins but they were a 2nd tri loss, and my cousin had frat twins too :thumbup:


----------



## Tasha

Funny how things vary from place to place, cos I had Honey almost five years ago and got pregnant with kaysie Blossom almost five years ago and it was fine here then :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

Ah!! I see! So I'm actually 1 day MORE than I thought I was < I much prefer this :haha: Floridagirl, can you change my EDD to the 14th please? Thanks! :flower:

I have a few sets of twins in my family too!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

done Smile :flow: Are the twins on your mother's side? I read last night that it's hereditary so long as it's from the mother's side :shrug:


----------



## Smile181c

Yep all on my mums side :thumbup: My aunty has identicals, my mums cousin has (I think fraternals), my mums great uncles were twins...so I wouldn't be surprised if I had 2 brewing! :haha:


----------



## Tasha

FloridaGirl21 said:


> done Smile :flow: Are the twins on your mother's side? I read last night that it's hereditary so long as it's from the mother's side :shrug:

Iv read that before too, because you inherit the ovulating with two eggs in one go thing :thumbup: 

My cousin is on my mum's side and obviously my mum, but I dont think it is twins for me, pretty sure if I was going to have twins I would of by now :haha:


----------



## Tasha

Smile181c said:


> Yep all on my mums side :thumbup: My aunty has identicals, my mums cousin has (I think fraternals), my mums great uncles were twins...so I wouldn't be surprised if I had 2 brewing! :haha:

It has to be females on your mum's side, so your aunties wouldnt count cos they are identical, your mum's cousin would count if it is a female cousin and your mum's great uncle wouldnt. It is all about releasing two eggs :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

I didn't think my great uncles would but it would have been my great nan who had the twins, so I wasn't sure? :wacko:! But my mums cousin was female and obvs my aunty so who knows! :haha:


----------



## Elhaym

Haha, I forgot about the leap year, that means my EDD is the 24th, OHs birthday :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Thinking about this leap year thing. I wouldn't actually be a day further would I? My due date is just a day earlier - I've still been pg for the same amount of time...I'm confused :wacko: :haha:


----------



## Tasha

Confused me smile, it wouldnt of been your great nan would it because that would mean it was your mum's great grandad not great uncle. :shrug:



Elhaym said:


> Haha, I forgot about the leap year, that means my EDD is the 24th, OHs birthday :haha:

Cute, send sticky vibes all the way til the 24th :haha:


----------



## Tasha

Smile181c said:


> Thinking about this leap year thing. I wouldn't actually be a day further would I? My due date is just a day earlier - I've still been pg for the same amount of time...I'm confused :wacko: :haha:

No you are still 5 weeks 4 days (think that is what your ticker said) but as you say due date is a day earlier.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

How did everyone figure out there EDD? If you use an online calculator or FF or something, I'm pretty sure that would have already factored in the leap year being an extra day long, right?


----------



## Smile181c

Haha my baby brain today is horrific! :dohh:


----------



## Tasha

FloridaGirl21 said:


> How did everyone figure out there EDD? If you use an online calculator or something, I'm pretty sure that would have already factored in the leap year being an extra day long, right?

A lot of them are coming up wrong, I think they just calculate for a standard year. I counted my weeks from when I thought I ovulated :thumbup:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Tasha said:


> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> How did everyone figure out there EDD? If you use an online calculator or something, I'm pretty sure that would have already factored in the leap year being an extra day long, right?
> 
> A lot of them are coming up wrong, I think they just calculate for a standard year. I counted my weeks from when I thought I ovulated :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ohh, well I used FF and just counted the weeks and mine was right, so if anyone used FF then you should be okay :thumbup:


----------



## Elhaym

FloridaGirl21 said:


> How did everyone figure out there EDD? If you use an online calculator or FF or something, I'm pretty sure that would have already factored in the leap year being an extra day long, right?

Was just thinking that, just looked at a calendar and the 25th is a Tues, and my conception date was Tues. Those due date calcs will have a standard calendar built in so should take the day into account. Ah its all an approximation anyway I suppose :)

FF gives me 25th so ill trust that for now! x


----------



## lynne192

i got my beta results from last wedd they were only 27 so not sure thats good was over 5days ago though...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Elhaym said:


> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> How did everyone figure out there EDD? If you use an online calculator or FF or something, I'm pretty sure that would have already factored in the leap year being an extra day long, right?
> 
> Was just thinking that, just looked at a calendar and the 25th is a Tues, and my conception date was Tues. Those due date calcs will have a standard calendar built in so should take the day into account. Ah its all an approximation anyway I suppose :)
> 
> FF gives me 25th so ill trust that for now! xClick to expand...

That's a good point. Your EDD should end up on the same day of the week as O date :thumbup: Mine is a Tuesday as well


----------



## Elhaym

Oh gawd I've confused the hell out of myself, not going to worry about it for now!

Lynne I dunno much about betas but its the doubling time that matters, not so much the individual number right? Did you have another later? 5 days ago would be very early xx


----------



## Tasha

lynne192 said:


> i got my beta results from last wedd they were only 27 so not sure thats good was over 5days ago though...

I think you said you are 4w 6d tomorrow? So you were 4 weeks exactly when this was done? Then it is in the normal range but really you need another to know about doubling etc


----------



## Smile181c

Yep, I'm pretty sure it's the doubling that counts and not the actual numbers!


----------



## Darkest

I found all but one ticker (some google thing) were all wrong when i put in LMP. When i finally manually counted the weeks the only correct one was the google one. 
I was quite pleased to find i'd gained a day in seconds lol!


----------



## Jennah33

lynne192 said:


> *hey all.... i was wondering how long it took for you all to get 2-3 on the clearblue digital tests???
> 
> i am a little worried as i did another two pregnancy tests although the line one i got has two bright lines must brighter than i had when i used it last week when i got digital  i did another digital and it still says Pregnant 1-2 so thinking my hcg levels are getting much higher.... ? maybe i am being worried for nothing but i am 4 weeks 5 days now.... should it be 2-3 now?*

I tested at 4w 2d hun and it still took 2 mins to get 'pregnant' and still said 1-2
I just did one now at 5w and it said 2-3

If your lines are getting darker then its all good. When I m/c my tests were taking like 10 minutes to show a line.. if your line is good and strong I wouldn't worry. The levels from woman to woman are so varied as I said before it depends on whether you implanted on day 6 for example.. or as late as day 12. You only produce Hcg after inplantation so how it can tell you how many weeks I don't know. If you look at hcg levels on www.peeonastick.com you will see the variations of levels


----------



## Jennah33

Floridagirl... I think we are giving you lots of work haha... thanks for changing my EDD :)

Were you on clomid/hcg? x


----------



## seaweed eater

Now I'm all confused about due dates. If you are counting from LMP then is it from the first day of LMP or the day _before_? In other words, does CD1 count as pregnancy day zero or pregnancy day 1? If my LMP started on a Tuesday then should my due date be a Tuesday or a Monday? :wacko:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jennah33 said:


> Floridagirl... I think we are giving you lots of work haha... thanks for changing my EDD :)
> 
> Were you on clomid/hcg? x

I was on Clomid, round 2 :)



seaweed eater said:


> Now I'm all confused about due dates. If you are counting from LMP then is it from the first day of LMP or the day _before_? In other words, does CD1 count as pregnancy day zero or pregnancy day 1? If my LMP started on a Tuesday then should my due date be a Tuesday or a Monday? :wacko:

first day, or CD1 of LMP count 40 weeks from that date to get your EDD


----------



## lynne192

not had it repeated the doctor said its positive and that was it get scan tomorrow so guess just got to have to wait. just worried because the pains but 27 at 4weeks on the dot i think is alright. means i implanted about 10days beforehand apparently...


----------



## Jennah33

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Jennah33 said:
> 
> 
> Floridagirl... I think we are giving you lots of work haha... thanks for changing my EDD :)
> 
> Were you on clomid/hcg? x
> 
> I was on Clomid, round 2 :)
> 
> 
> 
> seaweed eater said:
> 
> 
> Now I'm all confused about due dates. If you are counting from LMP then is it from the first day of LMP or the day _before_? In other words, does CD1 count as pregnancy day zero or pregnancy day 1? If my LMP started on a Tuesday then should my due date be a Tuesday or a Monday? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> first day, or CD1 of LMP count 40 weeks from that date to get your EDDClick to expand...

My twins are clomid twins... did you have Hcg trigger as well? Were ou on 50mg or 100? x


----------



## Jennah33

lynne192 said:


> not had it repeated the doctor said its positive and that was it get scan tomorrow so guess just got to have to wait. just worried because the pains but 27 at 4weeks on the dot i think is alright. means i implanted about 10days beforehand apparently...

I don't mean to be rude but I don't understand... you are pregnant but your signature says no more babies for you? x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

no HCG trigger, I was on 50mg & I've also got twins in the family.. Not sure if both factors played into it or what :shrug:


----------



## Jennah33

days past conception/ovulation (DPO)

hCG in mIU/mL
in singleton pregnancy
7 days 0 - 5
14 days 3 - 426
21 days 18 - 7,340
28 days 1,080 - 56,500
35-42 days 7,650 - 229,000
43-64 days 25,700 - 288,000
57-78 days 13,300 - 253,000
17-24 weeks 4,060 - 65,400
25+ weeks 3,640 - 117,000


----------



## holywoodmum

Oooh lordy, you lot are chat happy today! I have ten pages to read! Back soon...


----------



## Jennah33

FloridaGirl21 said:


> no HCG trigger, I was on 50mg & I've also got twins in the family.. Not sure if both factors played into it or what :shrug:

If I can give you any advice... buy a belly support band... I still suffer with terrible back ache from the pregnancy.... one I bought one it helped but it was too late, the damage was done. I have my scan in 2 weeks to see how many beans I have :D


----------



## Tasha

Jennah do you think it is one or more?

Is it just floridagirl that has twins in here atm?


----------



## lynne192

Jennah33 said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> not had it repeated the doctor said its positive and that was it get scan tomorrow so guess just got to have to wait. just worried because the pains but 27 at 4weeks on the dot i think is alright. means i implanted about 10days beforehand apparently...
> 
> I don't mean to be rude but I don't understand... you are pregnant but your signature says no more babies for you? xClick to expand...

that was for nov/dec 2011 after bad ohss they said to stop TTC and i was taken off iui treatment so they said i would never get pregnant got :bfp: on digital last thursday but i refuse to update my signature as if i put in pregnancy ticker and i lost the pregnancy it would make it million times worse you know?




Jennah33 said:


> days past conception/ovulation (DPO)
> 
> hCG in mIU/mL
> in singleton pregnancy
> 7 days 0 - 5
> 14 days 3 - 426
> 21 days 18 - 7,340
> 28 days 1,080 - 56,500
> 35-42 days 7,650 - 229,000
> 43-64 days 25,700 - 288,000
> 57-78 days 13,300 - 253,000
> 17-24 weeks 4,060 - 65,400
> 25+ weeks 3,640 - 117,000

thanks x


----------



## Jennah33

Tasha said:


> Jennah do you think it is one or more?
> 
> Is it just floridagirl that has twins in here atm?

Well with songle pregnancy I didnt have sore bbs and got morning sickness at about 8wks
with the twins I had really bad sore bbs and morning sickness at 5 weeks.

This time I have moderately sore bbs and morning sickness from 5 weeks.. I'm reckoning 2 but every pregnancy is different isn't it. All I know is I never even felt this tired with twins!!

I had unprescribed clomid 100mg and 5000miu Hcg trigger shot at 13dpo. But when I mc in Jan I only passed one placenta... you never know,... 2 weeks to wait... 2 bleedin weeks... it will not fly :( lol... I'm so impatient.. next I will be wanting the bump, then to know the gender, then it to be born.. then probably to have another lmao


----------



## Jennah33

lynne192 said:


> Jennah33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> not had it repeated the doctor said its positive and that was it get scan tomorrow so guess just got to have to wait. just worried because the pains but 27 at 4weeks on the dot i think is alright. means i implanted about 10days beforehand apparently...
> 
> I don't mean to be rude but I don't understand... you are pregnant but your signature says no more babies for you? xClick to expand...
> 
> that was for nov/dec 2011 after bad ohss they said to stop TTC and i was taken off iui treatment so they said i would never get pregnant got :bfp: on digital last thursday but i refuse to update my signature as if i put in pregnancy ticker and i lost the pregnancy it would make it million times worse you know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennah33 said:
> 
> 
> days past conception/ovulation (DPO)
> 
> hCG in mIU/mL
> in singleton pregnancy
> 7 days 0 - 5
> 14 days 3 - 426
> 21 days 18 - 7,340
> 28 days 1,080 - 56,500
> 35-42 days 7,650 - 229,000
> 43-64 days 25,700 - 288,000
> 57-78 days 13,300 - 253,000
> 17-24 weeks 4,060 - 65,400
> 25+ weeks 3,640 - 117,000Click to expand...
> 
> thanks xClick to expand...


Ahhh I see... yes I have done that... and it has sent a lillypie ticker with every bloody email.... it's not good. Im only just relaxing! Fingers crossed for you hun x


----------



## lynne192

i am tooo scared to change it might change it tomorrow depending on scan results.


----------



## Charlotteee

Twins run in my family. My sister was a twin but my mum miscarried one during pregnancy. Not sure what kind of twin it was though xxx


----------



## rachieroo

Just did a digi, couldnt resist :D ... 3+ yay!

I'm soo pleased for you floridagirl on your twins, I would love twins lol! Xx


----------



## Tasha

Yeah they are all so different Jennah. This is pregnancy number 15 for me and even I get new symptoms :haha: yesterday I had that metalic taste in my mouth, first time ever. Would you like twins again?

Yay rachie :happydance:


----------



## Jennah33

lynne192 said:


> i am tooo scared to change it might change it tomorrow depending on scan results.

Well good luck and think positively :)


----------



## holywoodmum

*Tasha*, so pleased to see your tests there! Looking good!

*Jennah*, great news on your 7w scan - how exciting!

*Lynne*, I hope your scan tomorrow goes well - how exciting that this was after they'd stopped IUI!! Let us know how it goes!

*Rachie*, I forgot the Call the Midwife program was on - might have to try and catch up online - if I could ever stay up late enough to watch TV after the girls are in bed! And yay for your 3+!!

*Jennah *(and others) I got 3+ on a digi at 5+2... I had 2-3 twice (had a pack of 4 tests) 

As to all the chat of twins, my gran (mum's mum) is a twin, and has twin siblings too - so there are some in the female side of the family... Who knows!

As for me, I can't remember if I posted here yesterday, or just read through!? DH was back for the weekend and after a stressy start, we had a nice weekend. He's been to the kindergarten today and signed up C and B - C can start straight away in April, and B after the summer hols as she'll be two then - so she'll start a few weeks before this bean is due... I have to go in with them for the first week - language thing apparently - so that'll be quite nice that I'll be getting some decent time to myself with the new one. But it's a looooong day - arrive between 7 and 9 and stay until 2 - which will be grand for the big one, as she's doing 2.5 hrs a day now anyway, and would be moving in to longer school hours in September anyway, but it'll be weird for wee B... but they have to learn German somehow, and I can't teach them! And the good thing was there will be two other native English speakers in C's class :)

Anyway, time for tea here now, our sausages must be done soon or I'll eat my arm - ravenous!!

Hope you're all well, and MS giving you a break if you need it!

Oh and my appt/scan is now confirmed for 15 Feb - it doesn't bother me too much that it is so late in 1st tri as that is the standard in the UK...


----------



## lynne192

Jennah33 said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> i am tooo scared to change it might change it tomorrow depending on scan results.
> 
> Well good luck and think positively :)Click to expand...

thanks will do my best trying to be realistic though too because me and my partner have never had a healthy pregnancy yet so don't want to get my hopes up to be upset you know?



holywoodmum said:


> *Lynne*, I hope your scan tomorrow goes well - how exciting that this was after they'd stopped IUI!! Let us know how it goes!...

thanks hun will let you all know whats happening as soon as i know... hopefully it is a sticky pregnancy. still having these pains but feeling tired and sickly too with little tenderness in the boobs i so want to be positive but worried too :(


----------



## Tasha

holywoodmum, them going to kindergarten sounds good.

What are the pains like Lynne?


----------



## lynne192

kinda like a stitch like i am been running around too much or like that they are mainly in my left handside, but it kind moves it could be gas or something...


----------



## Darkest

Yay rachieroo!! I have done my last test today (got my 3+) so no more now.


----------



## lynne192

go you i did a clearblue today and i am 4weeks 5 days still 1-2 :(


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm a blueberry! :smug:


----------



## Darkest

Happy 7 weeks Alexis!!!


----------



## Tasha

lynne192 said:


> kinda like a stitch like i am been running around too much or like that they are mainly in my left handside, but it kind moves it could be gas or something...

That sounds normal to me hun, it could be stretching :thumbup:


----------



## lynne192

hope so its kinda coming and going which i have got to believe is a good thing, took some paracetimol earlier but bearly helped.


----------



## Tasha

lynne192 said:


> go you i did a clearblue today and i am 4weeks 5 days still 1-2 :(

That is fine if you think your implantation only happened 15 days ago, that means you are well within 1-2 :thumbup: I bet by Thursday it will be 2-3 :thumbup:


----------



## Tasha

MommaAlexis said:


> I'm a blueberry! :smug:

Yay, it is funny to think something that small can cause so many symptoms and so much worry :haha:


----------



## Charlotteee

I have a digi left but OH was like don't use it as they're expensive lol. I only got my 1-2 last Monday so i don't want to do it yet either xx


----------



## MommaAlexis

I gained ten pounds since getting pregnant, I've been 110 since I was like eleven, it's weird being anything else! (Not purposefully that weight, my body just liked me) I was like, WTH baby, you're the size of a blueberry, you do NOT need this much room!!


----------



## Charlotteee

Tasha I've decided if I can't get an early scan im going to ask them to do my bloods to see if my HCG is rising xx


----------



## Darkest

I'm having trouble getting an early scan, if they wont do it i'm gona go to a private clinic based at the hosp i had DS.


----------



## Tasha

Charlotteee said:


> I have a digi left but OH was like don't use it as they're expensive lol. I only got my 1-2 last Monday so i don't want to do it yet either xx

Lol, they are expensive luckily £2 off in Tesco at the moment so a two pack it £8, doesnt feel quite as bad as £10 (yes I am odd :haha:)

I got 2-3 last Monday and 3+ today, I would probably wait til Wednesday if I was you though. Or you could do it and i can send you a spare one and you can replace it :haha:

That is a good idea about the HCG hun, I would do that too.


----------



## lynne192

Tasha said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> go you i did a clearblue today and i am 4weeks 5 days still 1-2 :(
> 
> That is fine if you think your implantation only happened 15 days ago, that means you are well within 1-2 :thumbup: I bet by Thursday it will be 2-3 :thumbup:Click to expand...


hope so :D i don't even really know when i ovulated but think it was about 28th december roughly.


----------



## Charlotteee

Lol I'll just wait. I'm patient :) I was gonna pay for an early scan but OH said no as it was £100 at babybond.

Is your scan tomorrow Tasha? X


----------



## Tasha

lynne192 said:


> hope so :D i don't even really know when i ovulated but think it was about 28th december roughly.

I have EVERYTHING crossed for you hun, what time is your scan tomorrow? 



Charlotteee said:


> Lol I'll just wait. I'm patient :) I was gonna pay for an early scan but OH said no as it was £100 at babybond.
> 
> Is your scan tomorrow Tasha? X

Well you are a better woman than me then, I am so impatient. Yeah, I dont think I would pay for an early scan, I would rather save the £100 and use it for a private scan later on in pregnancy, my private scan at 16+5 with Riley Rae is the best memory of my pregnancy. :thumbup:

It is Wednesday. I know you have two bump buddies Charlotte but would you like to be mine too, feel like we go way back and you were on my fb etc? :flower:


----------



## Charlotteee

Tasha I would more than love to be your bump buddy. I was actually going to ask you. I will add you to my sig. And re-add you on Facebook. Hope you can understand why I had to do what I did xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Can't find you on Facebook xx


----------



## Tasha

Yay :happydance: we have known each other over two years now :shock: Of course I understand, and I am just SO glad it led to this happiness. 

Will look for you now :flower:


----------



## Tasha

Added :flower:


----------



## Elhaym

Yay, home from work :D

what's everyone on for tea/supper/dinner? I am having a steak and ale pie with mash, peas and gravy omnomnomnomnomnom.


----------



## Darkest

I had spag bol. Cooked by DH. Yum. Still so hungry though and don't know what i want.


----------



## holywoodmum

Yay for 3+ *Darkest*! I haven't done a test since I got that - and was doing about 2 a day up until then! I have on FRER left and a ton of ICs, but I'm just leaving them in the drawer. Feel like if I use them all up now I might jinx myself or something...
*Alexis* hoorah for a blueberry - that means I am too! I haven't got that ticker though, so I was waiting to see it on someone else's - seems better than a "sweet pea" :)
I feel like I need a bump buddy too now! :blush:


----------



## Darkest

I know you're almost couple of weeks ahead but i'll be your bump buddy if you want?


----------



## lynne192

i was going to have cream cheese, chicken and chrizo pasta but can't be arsed making it so i had baby bells, and fruit puree pots lol


----------



## Charlotteee

I had chicken Korma cooked by OH :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

holywoodmum, we can be bump buddies too :D You're only a day ahead of me. Although with twins I fear I will be an August mom!


----------



## Elhaym

aww bless my OH, I was going to make tea, and I'm sat here on the comp and thought 'what are those noises coming from the kitchen?' I go in and he's already chopping potatoes and told me he's doing tea and to go and sit down :D


----------



## lynne192

awww god love him Elhaym :D


----------



## mommyof5

FloridaGirl21 said:


> holywoodmum, we can be bump buddies too :D You're only a day ahead of me. Although with twins I fear I will be an August mom!

I will be an august mommy too.


----------



## lynne192

if this baby sticks i'll likely be a july/august mum too my babies living get to about 33weeks


----------



## holywoodmum

Thank you *Darkest *and *FloridaGirl*!! I'd really like that :) I think there's no harm in not being due exactly the same time - I'll need someone to come on here and update everyone when I'm in labour after all - and it would be no good if we were all giving birth at the same time!!

Lynne, I ate sausages with my girls. Your planned pasta dish sounds yummy though - maybe tomorrow? I could easily down a fruit pot or two, but will probably stick to a tin of creamed rice when these two are in bed! (that's my FAVE at the minute!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

holywoodmum said:


> Thank you *Darkest *and *FloridaGirl*!! I'd really like that :) I think there's no harm in not being due exactly the same time - I'll need someone to come on here and update everyone when I'm in labour after all - *and it would be no good if we were all giving birth at the same time!!*

:haha: so true!

Lynne, were your babies in the NICU for long? My biggest fear with going into labor early is that my babies won't be okay. It's all I keep thinking about. And most twins have a lower birth weight, right? I'm terrified for them! :cry:


----------



## Tasha

Charlotteee said:


> I had chicken Korma cooked by OH :)

Snap. :thumbup:


I will be an august Mummy too, probably :thumbup:


----------



## MommaAlexis

First bout of actual morning sickness. Not so bad so far.


----------



## Elhaym

Floridagirl, medical care for preemies nowadays is fantastic and with twins they will monitor you more closely anyway. I'm sure the consultants/midwives can help ease your fears when you speak to them. :D

Anyway, I was born at 34 weeks weighing 5lb and I turned out OK *eye twitch* :haha:


----------



## lynne192

FloridaGirl21 said:


> holywoodmum said:
> 
> 
> Thank you *Darkest *and *FloridaGirl*!! I'd really like that :) I think there's no harm in not being due exactly the same time - I'll need someone to come on here and update everyone when I'm in labour after all - *and it would be no good if we were all giving birth at the same time!!*
> 
> :haha: so true!
> 
> Lynne, were your babies in the NICU for long? My biggest fear with going into labor early is that my babies won't be okay. It's all I keep thinking about. And most twins have a lower birth weight, right? I'm terrified for them! :cry:Click to expand...


james was born at 33weeks gestation on the dot after alot of hell in my pregnancy and prom at 30 weeks was in labour 13days before he came. he was 4lb 5.2oz and was in SCBU for all of 5 days home on the 6th, he was eating on his own at 3days old after the noticed he could suck lol but he was given steriods which i think helped but james does have suspected aspergers, OCD and AD/HD not because his prematurity though :D premmie care was fantastic honestly babies born at 20 odd weeks in his ward looked good cause the care they were getting. when james was 12hours old he was transfered to another hospital because the one we were in in the big city was really busy and twins were born at 24weeks and james was the only one able to move and survive the journey, the twins were fine but of course i could not more them move as james was stable!


----------



## sarah55

Rachieroo & Tasha - can I be bump buddies with you girls, were all due the same time :) xx


----------



## Tasha

sarah55 said:


> Rachieroo & Tasha - can I be bump buddies with you girls, were all due the same time :) xx

Of course :happydance:


----------



## Charlotteee

Well I don't think i need a scan or hcg test. I caved tasha lol.

3+ woooooo. It came up well quick. I can't upload it to here cos on my phone. Can set it as dp though. So happy. I'm actually only 5 weeks aswell. My ticker is out xxx


----------



## Tasha

Yaaaaaaaaaaaay, Charlotte I am so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

MommaAlexis said:


> First bout of actual morning sickness. Not so bad so far.

I have the nausea, throwing up actually makes me feel a tad bit better afterwards. :thumbup:


----------



## lynne192

wow fantastic charlotte :D


----------



## Charlotteee

My ticket keeps changing how far gone I am!


----------



## lynne192

how strange?


----------



## Tasha

floridagirl, I forgot to say I know at least four women who had fraternal twins and got to 36 weeks (considered term with twins) or more :thumbup:


----------



## Tasha

Charlotteee said:


> My ticket keeps changing how far gone I am!

Weird. When did you ovulate?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Tasha said:


> floridagirl, I forgot to say I know at least four women who had fraternal twins and got to 36 weeks (considered term with twins) or more :thumbup:

that's comforting! Thanks Tasha :hugs:


----------



## Charlotteee

Tasha I have no idea. Was on the pill. Only been with OH 4 months so children were not on the agenda yet xx


----------



## rachieroo

sarah55 said:


> Rachieroo & Tasha - can I be bump buddies with you girls, were all due the same time :) xx

Of course hun, yay, lol! How are you hun x


----------



## Charlotteee

My lmp was 12th December xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Charlotte, your EDD should be September 17th if you count 40weeks from your LMP. xx


----------



## lynne192

your 2 days ahead of me charlotte but your hcg must be higher.


----------



## rachieroo

I think it saves confusion if you count 40 weeks from lmp! x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yeah, I knew when I O'd, so I counted 38 weeks from O date. If you don't know when you O'd, just count 40 weeks from lmp & go by that ladies, think it's much better than so much confusion xx


----------



## sarah55

Charlotteee said:


> Well I don't think i need a scan or hcg test. I caved tasha lol.
> 
> 3+ woooooo. It came up well quick. I can't upload it to here cos on my phone. Can set it as dp though. So happy. I'm actually only 5 weeks aswell. My ticker is out xxx

Yay congrats Charlottee!!! Now super tempted to do my digi tonight instead of FMU- does anyone know if it makes any difference at this point??


----------



## Charlotteee

I'm scared I've got twins lol.

Sarah do the digi. I only put a tiny bit of wee on it aswell xx


----------



## Tasha

rachieroo said:


> I think it saves confusion if you count 40 weeks from lmp! x

Me too unless like me you have a longer cycle. I couldnt do that as I havent had AF since my miscarriage in December but I now when I ovulated roughly (like within the span of three days) :thumbup:


----------



## sarah55

rachieroo said:


> sarah55 said:
> 
> 
> Rachieroo & Tasha - can I be bump buddies with you girls, were all due the same time :) xx
> 
> Of course hun, yay, lol! How are you hun xClick to expand...

I'm doing good thanks hun, think I had my first nauseous bout today, which even though it's not pleasant made me feel like I actually had a symptom! Currently snuggled with hot water bottle for my backache- how are you??


----------



## Tasha

Sarah it makes no difference with my tests as to whether I use FMU or test at 11pm. 

Charlotte, you could of been on the verge of a 2-3 last week and so got a 3+ this week :thumbup:


----------



## Darkest

Great test new charlotteee!

I agree, i used to think it was easier letting the tickers work out due dates, this time round counting to 40 weeks manually is the way to go lol.


----------



## Charlotteee

Ah yeah didn't think of that xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Charlotteee said:


> *I'm scared I've got twins lol.*
> 
> Sarah do the digi. I only put a tiny bit of wee on it aswell xx

hehe, I'm terrified! But I'd love a twin buddy :flow: :D


----------



## sarah55

Yessssssssssssss!!! I got my 3+ woooooooooop de doooooooooo!! :happydance:


----------



## lynne192

go you sarah :D


----------



## Charlotteee

Congrats Sarah xx


----------



## Jennah33

Tasha said:


> Yeah they are all so different Jennah. This is pregnancy number 15 for me and even I get new symptoms :haha: yesterday I had that metalic taste in my mouth, first time ever. Would you like twins again?
> 
> Yay rachie :happydance:

Wow....!!

I think the main symptom for me has always been my boobs lol.... my boobs tell me I am pregnant and I have never been wrong! Oh and the day or 2 of complete exhaustion (i put down to immune system crashing so bean can attatch) Did you know that your immune system goes down for implantation otherwise your body sees the baby as a foreign body and will attack it... that's why you often feel sooooooo tired at the time of implantation. I must admit though about 10 or 11dpo I got the metalic taste mucho lotso and my gums were so swollen and tender tha if I ate a crisp it would have cut them... I think it makes sense that the metallic taste is in fact blood? My gums bled a lot when I brushed... only for a couple of days.

I would LOVE twins again but I think it would prove very difficult. Ive loved every minute of it... especially now Arryn is giving me kisses :) I found the pregnancy harder than any sleepless night... x


----------



## Jennah33

sarah55 said:


> Charlotteee said:
> 
> 
> Well I don't think i need a scan or hcg test. I caved tasha lol.
> 
> 3+ woooooo. It came up well quick. I can't upload it to here cos on my phone. Can set it as dp though. So happy. I'm actually only 5 weeks aswell. My ticker is out xxx
> 
> Yay congrats Charlottee!!! Now super tempted to do my digi tonight instead of FMU- does anyone know if it makes any difference at this point??Click to expand...

Mine are always darker in the afternoon than in the morning. I imagine as long as you have not drank loadsssss you should be ok x


----------



## Darkest

Yay Sarah!


----------



## Jennah33

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> floridagirl, I forgot to say I know at least four women who had fraternal twins and got to 36 weeks (considered term with twins) or more :thumbup:
> 
> that's comforting! Thanks Tasha :hugs:Click to expand...

I got to 35w 3d I was begging the consultant for an earlier date lol... my boobs went from a B to an E and that was a month before they were born hahaha.... I'll post a belly pic for you so you can see what you will look like ROFL :)))


----------



## Tasha

Yay Sarah. :happydance: So many 3+'s today :happydance:

Yeah that would make sense, but my gums werent bleeding. 

Twins again, would be so hard for you Jennah but exciting too. I have had sooooooooo many people from this forum tell me i having twins, I dont think I am, which is good cos I am so high risk as it is :thumbup:


----------



## Jennah33

sarah55 said:


> Yessssssssssssss!!! I got my 3+ woooooooooop de doooooooooo!! :happydance:

Woohooooooo!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jennah33

Tasha said:


> Yay Sarah. :happydance: So many 3+'s today :happydance:
> 
> Yeah that would make sense, but my gums werent bleeding.
> 
> Twins again, would be so hard for you Jennah but exciting too. I have had sooooooooo many people from this forum tell me i having twins, I dont think I am, which is good cos I am so high risk as it is :thumbup:

I had no idea I was... I knew there was a chance but nothing told me I was.... til scan... you never know. Yes it would be hard as I am on my own x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jennah33 said:


> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> floridagirl, I forgot to say I know at least four women who had fraternal twins and got to 36 weeks (considered term with twins) or more :thumbup:
> 
> that's comforting! Thanks Tasha :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I got to 35w 3d I was begging the consultant for an earlier date lol... my boobs went from a B to an E and that was a month before they were born hahaha.... I'll post a belly pic for you so you can see what you will look like ROFL :)))Click to expand...

ohh yay! I'd love to see a pic :D

Can I ask where you bought your band from? Are they all pretty much the same? There are SO many online! :shrug:


----------



## Elhaym

YAY for all the 3+ digis :happydance: I hope mine arrive soon! x


----------



## lynne192

i feel left out now being 1-2


----------



## Jennah33

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Jennah33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> floridagirl, I forgot to say I know at least four women who had fraternal twins and got to 36 weeks (considered term with twins) or more :thumbup:
> 
> that's comforting! Thanks Tasha :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I got to 35w 3d I was begging the consultant for an earlier date lol... my boobs went from a B to an E and that was a month before they were born hahaha.... I'll post a belly pic for you so you can see what you will look like ROFL :)))Click to expand...
> 
> ohh yay! I'd love to see a pic :D
> 
> Can I ask where you bought your band from? Are they all pretty much the same? There are SO many online! :shrug:Click to expand...

Sure... I got it from Boots. Its was £10... oh you arent in the UK lol... Umm try ebay. You just want a support band... sooooo worth it! Post piccies now hehe x


----------



## Tasha

lynne192 said:


> i feel left out now being 1-2

:hugs: there are others still left, most of us who got a 3+ are a bit further than you hun :hugs: I love the digi's but they have a lot to answer for in the way they make people paranoid.


----------



## Elhaym

I agree, HCG numbers vary MASSIVELY (look at that list posted earlier) and the digi tests assume an average number, all that matters is it rises :hugs:


----------



## Jennah33

Ok the one in black top and red Jimjams is 16w 4d
The one with the bikini top on is 24w 3d
The one holding my dress up and looking miserable lol is 25w 4d (15 weeks to go!)
 



Attached Files:







16w.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 3









24.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 3









25w.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## FloridaGirl21

wow, you looked so close to term at 25weeks! :shock:


----------



## Jennah33

Would anyone be interested in making a little facebook group...? My family dont know Im pregnant yet but Ill make a separate 'pregnancy profile... we could all be friends and update on scan and bump pics etc? x


----------



## Darkest

Omg at your 25w pic! How big were they when born?


----------



## Jennah33

FloridaGirl21 said:


> wow, you looked so close to term at 25weeks! :shock:

Lol.... close to murder haha.... the amount of times I heard "oh that looks imminent" "are you sure there is only one in there??...twins.... oooh you will have your hands full... double trouble..." P off... Its great!! It would be weird only having one hahaha... I'll post a pic of the twins :)


----------



## Jennah33

Darkest said:


> Omg at your 25w pic! How big were they when born?

born at 35w 3d

Anya was 5lb 9 

Arryn was 5lb 1


----------



## Darkest

Sounds like a fab idea, but how would we keep it private? I've no idea how groups work on fb, i just put on pics and read peoples status's lol.


----------



## Smile181c

I love the idea of a Facebook group :D


----------



## Tasha

You can make secret groups, I am in a couple already.

I would be up for that, I have a bnb and SANDS girls profile any way, and no one in RL will find out until 20+ weeks :thumbup:


----------



## Jennah33

Darkest said:


> Sounds like a fab idea, but how would we keep it private? I've no idea how groups work on fb, i just put on pics and read peoples status's lol.

Lol... well instead of a group we could all make a second profile that doesnt have all our personal stuff on... so it would just be a pregnancy profile and friend each other on there?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'm in a secret FB group too.. Let me see if I can figure out how to make one!


----------



## Tasha

It is so simple floridagirl, it is an option when you create the group :thumbup:


----------



## Jennah33

Anya 2 days old
Both 3 days old.. Anya is the biggest. Arryn was v poorly.
Both about 11 months old-ish
 



Attached Files:







1anya.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 2









1aa.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 2









11aa.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Okay, it's not hard but I don't have anyone to add and I need at least one person on my friend's list to start it.. Anyone want to PM me their name?


----------



## Jennah33

FloridaGirl21 said:
 

> I'm in a secret FB group too.. Let me see if I can figure out how to make one!

That would be cool but the only thing is other people can see what groups you are part of? x


----------



## Jennah33

Im just going to make a new profile.. from scratch then there are no worries lol


----------



## Tasha

My name is Tasha Honeysand Rileysmummy. There should only be one :thumbup::haha:


----------



## Tasha

Jennah33 said:


> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in a secret FB group too.. Let me see if I can figure out how to make one!
> 
> That would be cool but the only thing is other people can see what groups you are part of? xClick to expand...

Not with a secret one they cant :thumbup:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jennah, the group is secret so no one can see it. You can make a new profile too though. I'll do it secret, cause I get my FB on my phone and can't be logged into two accounts at once xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Tasha said:


> My name is Tasha Honeysand Rileysmummy. There should one be one :thumbup::haha:

hmm, I can't find you! PM'ing you my name so you can look for me!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

nevermind! found you. My first name is Ysatis, so you know to accept me :)


----------



## Tasha

Hmmm Charlotte had this problem earlier, my settings must be crazy.


----------



## Tasha

FloridaGirl21 said:


> nevermind! found you. My first name is Ysatis, so you know to accept me :)

Accepted :thumbup: I have at least two of the girls from in here on my fb.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

okay, group is started & it's "secret" so no one can see us!! PM me or Tasha your names and we'll add anyone who wants to be added!


----------



## Charlotteee

Tasha add me xx


----------



## Tasha

Already did Charlotte :thumbup:


----------



## Darkest

Jennah33 said:


> Anya 2 days old
> Both 3 days old.. Anya is the biggest. Arryn was v poorly.
> Both about 11 months old-ish

Your kids are so cute! No wonder you don't mind if you have twins again. :thumbup::haha:


----------



## lynne192

i would love a facebook group noone other than you guys my OH and college friend know about this. so be nice to share xx


----------



## Tasha

Lynne or any of you can add me on fb, it is all purely bnb girls on there and then I will add you to the group just let me know your username as you add me :thumbup: My fb is Tasha HoneysandRileysmummy or even easier my email address is [email protected]


----------



## Jennah33

Tasha said:


> Lynne or any of you can add me on fb, it is all purely bnb girls on there and then I will add you to the group just let me know your username as you add me :thumbup: My fb is Tasha HoneysandRileysmummy or even easier my email address is [email protected]

I sent you a message hon x


----------



## Smile181c

FG i'll pm you my name :)


----------



## lynne192

noone can add me i have to add them because mine has a special non-search thing lol noone can see me or find me.... will add when find you :D my name is lynne reid-mcpherson.


----------



## Jennah33

FloridaGirl21 said:


> okay, group is started & it's "secret" so no one can see us!! PM me or Tasha your names and we'll add anyone who wants to be added!

I cant remember how to PM you lol.. Ive only done it once


----------



## Tasha

Jennah33 said:


> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> Lynne or any of you can add me on fb, it is all purely bnb girls on there and then I will add you to the group just let me know your username as you add me :thumbup: My fb is Tasha HoneysandRileysmummy or even easier my email address is [email protected]
> 
> I sent you a message hon xClick to expand...

Where?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'm working on adding the ladies that PM'd me now, but please, no one say anything on my FB wall cause my FB Friends and Family don't know yet!


----------



## Darkest

No worries FG, i'm v good at keeping secrets.
A friend of mine has only told bnb she is having a boy so got to keep quiet about the sex on fb. She's still keeping everyone on there guessing!


----------



## lynne192

lol :D


----------



## nervouswait

Hello everyone!! I got my BFP last week. Technically this will be my 2nd pregnancy, but my 1st ended with a ruptured ectopic this past September, so hoping this will be the one! Very excited to go on the journey with others. I am getting bloodwork done this wednesday and friday so I hope that will help ease some of my nerves.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Darkest said:


> No worries FG, i'm v good at keeping secrets.
> A friend of mine has only told bnb she is having a boy so got to keep quiet about the sex on fb. She's still keeping everyone on there guessing!

ohh, A BnB friend of mine did the same thing! Not even her OH knew (he wanted it to be a surprise) but she found out! I could never keep a secret like that for that long! :haha:



nervouswait said:


> Hello everyone!! I got my BFP last week. Technically this will be my 2nd pregnancy, but my 1st ended with a ruptured ectopic this past September, so hoping this will be the one! Very excited to go on the journey with others. I am getting bloodwork done this wednesday and friday so I hope that will help ease some of my nerves.

Welcome hun!! :flow: So sorry to hear about your prior loss and FXed everything goes well this time around :flow:


----------



## sarah55

Tasha, ive tried to add you as a fb friend, my name is Sarah Hancock xx


----------



## Tasha

sarah55 said:


> Tasha, ive tried to add you as a fb friend, my name is Sarah Hancock xx

Accepted and added you :flower:


----------



## Charlotteee

Dont mention on my fb either xx


----------



## holywoodmum

*Charlotte* and *Sarah*, yippee for 3+
Lynne, hang in there - some people are only just getting their BFPs now - it's weird being all strung out through the month! With my DD1, I was due right at the end of May, and I used to get really stressy being "behind" everyone else... but it evens out as the months go on!
I love the idea of FB group. FG I've PM'd you my name (whoever was asking, click on the name at the left of the post, and you'll get a wee menu and PM is one of the options).
Not to be weird though, can I be in the group without being 'friends' with everyone? I think that's what people would notice on my profile! I'm not up for a second profile, I tried that before, and could never manage it, and was always terrified of posting something as the 'wrong' person!
*Nervouswait* congratulations on your bfp! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months
Just watched Call the Midwife - had me in tears - but looking forward to next week's episode :)


----------



## Elhaym

welcome nervouswait and congrats! :D x

I'm totally paranoid when it comes to FB so I might join the group later if that's OK? xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Lucy, your name is pretty popular on FB so search for me & add me. I PM'd you my name. We can just be friends on FB if you'd like, you don't have to add anyone else & you'll still be able to chat in the group with everyone xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Lucy, your messages are full so I couldn't reply but I added you to the FB group :flow:


----------



## nervouswait

Just in case some of you are worried about the facebook page, here is an article on "secret groups on facebook": 
https://www.socialmediaexaminer.com/how-to-use-secret-facebook-groups-to-enhance-your-business/


----------



## Elhaym

oh and did I miss Call the Midwife again? I've been watching Stargazing Live!


----------



## holywoodmum

I watched it on iplayer...

thanks fg. need to delete some messages!

I really gotta sleep. Looong day at work tomorrow, but you are all posting so fast and i keep getting distracted!


----------



## Elhaym

holywoodmum said:


> I watched it on iplayer...
> 
> thanks fg. need to delete some messages!
> 
> I really gotta sleep. Looong day at work tomorrow, but you are all posting so fast and i keep getting distracted!

Oh sorry thought I'd missed it again! Will have to catch up.

I'm yawning like mad here too. Early night I think :sleep:

Nighty night all! xx


----------



## holywoodmum

right that's me, not even going to check for new posts after this - I imagine I'll have about 200 to get through by tomorrow evening - not to mention FB!


----------



## Charlotteee

Night girls, I'm shattered bed time xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, night ladies!

Yes, it's slowed down here a lot now!! I think we were averaging like 20ish pages a day! Let's see how tomorrow is with the FB group up now! lol


----------



## Murrie

Name (just first)? Amy

How old are you? 20-21 (March)

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? September 15th/DOC xD

What # child is this for you? 1

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? boy

Are you finding out the gender? I sure am 

How many months were you TTC? 11

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? No

My first pregnancy ever and only symptom is mild fatigue. Super paranoid about miscarriage. I assume that's normal, though. Hope this little bean sticks.


----------



## lynne192

i managed to just talk my OH into making me food :D


----------



## Wanta2012baby

Name (just first)? Cindy
How old are you? 31
What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 9/25/2012
What # child is this for you? 3 Ds 9 Ds 4
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Boy
Are you finding out the gender? No
How many months were you TTC? 4 months
Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy?no

I just got a BFP on test this morning. 12dpo I go for bloodwork confirmation and hcg levels tomorrow.


----------



## lynne192

Murrie said:


> Name (just first)? Amy
> 
> How old are you? 20-21 (March)
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? September 15th/DOC xD
> 
> What # child is this for you? 1
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? boy
> 
> Are you finding out the gender? I sure am
> 
> How many months were you TTC? 11
> 
> Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? No
> 
> My first pregnancy ever and only symptom is mild fatigue. Super paranoid about miscarriage. I assume that's normal, though. Hope this little bean sticks.

welcome welcome xxxx and congratulations



Wanta2012baby said:


> Name (just first)? Cindy
> How old are you? 31
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 9/25/2012
> What # child is this for you? 3 Ds 9 Ds 4
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Boy
> Are you finding out the gender? No
> How many months were you TTC? 4 months
> Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy?no
> 
> I just got a BFP on test this morning. 12dpo I go for bloodwork confirmation and hcg levels tomorrow.


huge congratulations and welcome xxx


----------



## shantehend

Congratulations Amy and Cindy!!!


----------



## WantaBelly

Oh my goodness Ladies....The last time I was on here there was 75 pages and I haven't got the time to catch up :( I just wanted to welcome the new ladies and see if I missed out on anything but no time to read 30 pages.....lol I have a Dr appt on Feb 7th at 3:10 pm (I'm in the US) if I have any scans between now and then I will jump on and update.


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations Amy and Cindy!


----------



## Charlotteee

Congratulations Amy and Cindy x


----------



## Darkest

Congrats and welcome Amy and Cindy!!! 
Lovely to see you back wantabelly.


----------



## Smile181c

Morning everyone :) congrats amy and cindy :thumbup: xx


----------



## Elhaym

Morning! 

Welcome and congrats to Amy and Cindy :) x


----------



## sarah55

Hi and congratulations Amy & Cindy :hi:


----------



## Elhaym

Well, its 10am, and I'm ready for a sleep already. Busy day too, I just want a snooze! 

Ooh I'm 4 weeks today, wow still so early :)


----------



## Charlotteee

My hips are really sore today xx


----------



## Smile181c

:hugs: x


----------



## Tasha

Welcome and congrats Cindy and Amy.

Good luck today Lynne, remember that it will be very normal not to see anything at all. If your HCG was 27 six days ago, four days ago would be 54, two days ago 108, today 216 and they mostly say you need to be at 1000 ish to see anything.


----------



## babybelle30

Name (just first)? Bella

How old are you? 24

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 20/09/12

What # child is this for you? 3rd pregnancy - 2nd child

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? girl

Are you finding out the gender? yes!

How many months were you TTC? 2

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? vitamins

Got my bfp on the 7th, got my first midwife appointment tomorrow - very excited!

Hope everyone is feeling good!x


----------



## Elhaym

Hi Bella, welcome and congrats :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Welcome and congratulations Bella :flower:


----------



## nervouswait

Hello ladies,
Having a rough morning so far. I noticed very light brown CM this morning when i used the bathroom. No serious cramping or anything, but just worried about the spotting especially since i had an ectopic pregnancy 4 months ago. i do go in for bloodwork tomorrow morning, but just a little on the anxious side right now.


----------



## Smile181c

fingers crossed everything is okay!! Xx


----------



## rachieroo

Hey ladies, i will pm someone my name for fb too, but as with everyone else, i havent announced it yet! 

How is every one else today, i started to feel sick, it started sun night and then last night and this morning too, not sure if its ms or something else, bleugh!!

I will hopefully get my scan date today whoop! 

Congrats and welcome to the new ladies :D x


----------



## Smile181c

FG I searched for you on fb, from my phone and I couldn't find you! It could be that my phone is crap but is there anyone else I can add so that I can be added onto the facebook group? x


----------



## frantastic20

Hello all... Just got my internet back after a few days without! Not that I have anything good to share... My symptoms have all disappeared - sickness, boobs, everything. I called the midwife today after stressing all day yesterday and have an appointment at the EPU on Thursday - I assume they'll be giving me a scan as they told me to come with a full bladder. It's not looking good though...

Will update again on Thursday. I've called in sick today as I knew I'd be too distracted to work, and I'll see how I am tomorrow, but I can't imagine getting through a working day with this hanging over me... :cry:

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## Smile181c

Have you had any bleeding or cramps etc hun? A lot of people complain that their symptoms have gone, but all has been okay!

I'll keep my fingers crossed anyway though - good idea to have the day off work :thumbup: rest up! xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Murrie said:


> Name (just first)? Amy
> 
> How old are you? 20-21 (March)
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? September 15th/DOC xD
> 
> What # child is this for you? 1
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? boy
> 
> Are you finding out the gender? I sure am
> 
> How many months were you TTC? 11
> 
> Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? No
> 
> My first pregnancy ever and only symptom is mild fatigue. Super paranoid about miscarriage. I assume that's normal, though. Hope this little bean sticks.

:hi:Amy! Congrats on your pregnancy!! When in March will you be 21? My bday is in March too!



Wanta2012baby said:


> Name (just first)? Cindy
> How old are you? 31
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 9/25/2012
> What # child is this for you? 3 Ds 9 Ds 4
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Boy
> Are you finding out the gender? No
> How many months were you TTC? 4 months
> Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy?no
> 
> I just got a BFP on test this morning. 12dpo I go for bloodwork confirmation and hcg levels tomorrow.

:hi: Cindy! Congrats on your pregnancy :flow: Welcome!!!



WantaBelly said:


> Oh my goodness Ladies....The last time I was on here there was 75 pages and I haven't got the time to catch up :( I just wanted to welcome the new ladies and see if I missed out on anything but no time to read 30 pages.....lol I have a Dr appt on Feb 7th at 3:10 pm (I'm in the US) if I have any scans between now and then I will jump on and update.

adding your scan date :flow:



Elhaym said:


> Well, its 10am, and I'm ready for a sleep already. Busy day too, I just want a snooze!
> 
> Ooh I'm 4 weeks today, wow still so early :)

Happy 4 weeks!!



babybelle30 said:


> Name (just first)? Bella
> 
> How old are you? 24
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 20/09/12
> 
> What # child is this for you? 3rd pregnancy - 2nd child
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? girl
> 
> Are you finding out the gender? yes!
> 
> How many months were you TTC? 2
> 
> Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? vitamins
> 
> Got my bfp on the 7th, got my first midwife appointment tomorrow - very excited!
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling good!x

Welcome Bella and congrats!! :flow:



nervouswait said:


> Hello ladies,
> Having a rough morning so far. I noticed very light brown CM this morning when i used the bathroom. No serious cramping or anything, but just worried about the spotting especially since i had an ectopic pregnancy 4 months ago. i do go in for bloodwork tomorrow morning, but just a little on the anxious side right now.

aww hun, I thing that if the blood isn't red and if it's not accompanied by serious cramping then Id try not to worry.. I know, easier said than done though. :hugs: to you hun :hugs:


AFM, had the most crazy :sex: dream last night! It was so real! I woke up to myself moving my hips like it was real! :shock: :blush: Never happened to me before... LOL

7 weeks today!! yay! I'm a blueberry :D Can't wait for my first prenatal appt which is tomorrow! yay!!


----------



## Elhaym

Happy 7 weeks! :)

I never have :sex: dreams normally, I would like one :haha:

Is it your booking in appointment? x


----------



## Darkest

HAPPY 7 WEEKS FG!!!

Nervouswait, i hope the bleeding turns out to be nothing but 'one of those things' and baby is nice and safe in there. :hugs:

Fran, i hope the nil symptoms in nothing sinister and the time for you to begin enjoying your preg without aches and pains/sickness etc. :hugs:

FG, i've been having realllly vivid dreams. One on Sat with my 'other' husband Gil Grissom (From CSI). Nothing :sex: wise about it, he was at a crime scene. :rofl:


----------



## Smile181c

I had a really vivid :sex: dream a few nights ago - with OH lol the big O woke me up!! :haha:

Edit: I was just sick in my mouth!! :cry: lol


----------



## Elhaym

Brian Cox was in my dream last night but no sex, DAMN YOU SUBCONSCIOUS!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:haha: That's what woke me up too Smile! It felt so REAL! :wacko:

Elhaym, I think we do appointments differently over here, I'm not sure what your booking in appointments consist of. But my Doctor will probably give me a pap, go over family history, pregnancy history & probably have me do an U/S(scan) to confirm for himself that there are two :baby:


----------



## Smile181c

I haven't even told my OH about the dream :haha:

I'm not quite sure what to expect from my first appt either - my doctor is useless and didn't tell me anything! x


----------



## Elhaym

Oh of course FG, sorry, ignore me! Sounds similar to our booking in, getting history and all that. 

Ooh I hope you get another scan I love seeing pics, especially twin pics :)


----------



## sylvia29

Hi there,
Could I join you? I just got my BFP a week ago (10 Jan) and am due 20 Sept. I'm sorry but I couldn't figure out how to PM FloridaGIrl to get my name added! :s thank you!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

That's fine Sylvia, not busy in here right now so I don't have to worry about missing a post! :) Congrats on your pregnancy and welcome to the thread!! :D


----------



## Smile181c

My phone is annoying me now - I can't find you on fb floridagirl!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Smile, what's your FB picture of? There are three here. One is of a dog, one is black & white and the last is a guy & a girl together


----------



## Elhaym

Hi Sylvia, welcome and congrats! :)

Oh, lynne should be having her scan now, hope she's ok. xx


----------



## rachieroo

FG could you please put me down for my scan on monday 23rd at 8:30... Its really strange cause that would have been my angels due date, i hope its a sign that they are watching over their little brother or sister! I am terrified now! x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

done hun :flow:


----------



## JellyBeann

Hiya! I'm not sure when I am due exactly, but it's around the 21st ish (going by a few internet sites) 

Name (just first)? * Gemii*

How old are you? *25*

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? *Not sure yet*

What # child is this for you? *2*

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? *I think Boy*

Are you finding out the gender? *No*

How many months were you TTC? *21*

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? *Just Folic Acid!*


----------



## kasey c

Hi all - I'm tentatively joining you all as had a MMC this time last year (baby died at 8.5 weeks on 24th Jan 2011 but didn't find out until 3.5 weeks later at my 12 week scan) and really scared of a repeat of last year. :( Also in the process of applying for U.S visas as my husband has been offered a 2-3 year work placement in Connecticut so the plan is for us to move out March/April so a bit apprehensive about giving birth in the US and not having my family and friends around to support us. Anyway here are my details:

Name (just first)? Kate

How old are you? 28 (29 in March)

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 8th Sept (from ov) or 3rd Sept from LMP

What # child is this for you? 3rd child

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? not sure

Are you finding out the gender? yes

How many months were you TTC? 6 months

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? pregnancy multivitamins

Congratulations to all on here and wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## Smile181c

Congrats Gemii and Kate :flower:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: ladies, nice to see you poking your heads in here :flow: welcome :)


----------



## frantastic20

Thanks for the crossed fingers - I haven't had any bleeding, and I've had pain most of the time throughout - have had a bit of a dull ache the last couple of days...




Smile181c said:


> Have you had any bleeding or cramps etc hun? A lot of people complain that their symptoms have gone, but all has been okay!
> 
> I'll keep my fingers crossed anyway though - good idea to have the day off work :thumbup: rest up! xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

how long have you been w/o symptoms Fran? I went w/o symptoms 1 day during my 6th week then they came back with a vengeance the following day :( 

Also, I hear that when your hormones top off, the symptoms subside for a little while. I'm sure everything is okay :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Welcome girls

So scared about tomorrow


----------



## Elhaym

Welcome ladies :hi:

Tasha :hugs: I won't tell you not to worry as I know its impossible, will be thinking of you and crossing everything xx


----------



## rachieroo

Tasha said:


> Welcome girls
> 
> So scared about tomorrow

What time is your appt?? x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hugs: Tasha, I've got my appt tomorrow too! I'll admit I'm a little scared that something has gone wrong since last Saturday, but trying not to think about it. :hugs: I'm sure all will be fine! :hugs:


----------



## Darkest

Good luck tomorrow for your appointments ladies!!

Welcome to Gemii and Kate!!


----------



## sarah55

Hi Gemii & Kate!! Congratulations :)

Tasha- when are you going tomorrow?? All my toes and fingers will be crossed for you xx


----------



## nervouswait

Just spoke with Dr.'s assistant. Wouldn't schedule a prenatal appt. for me until blood work is done this week. Did schedule a US for next Wednesday. A little worried as I will only be 6 weeks at that point. Hope the blood work is good!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

You may not see a HB at 6w1d cause it's still early, but I was 6w4d and both babies had HB's, so you never know! You might get a surprise at your US :)


----------



## nervouswait

FloridaGirl21 said:


> You may not see a HB at 6w1d cause it's still early, but I was 6w4d and both babies had HB's, so you never know! You might get a surprise at your US :)

It is fairly early. If my blood work comes out with good levels then I will probably push the ultrasound back a week just to make sure i give it time.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

If you're patient enough, I think that's a good idea! :thumbup:


----------



## holywoodmum

*Charlotte*, hope your hips have eased up some!
Congratulations to *Bella*, *sylvia*, *Gemmi* and *Kate*!
*Bella*, hope your appointment tomorrow goes well!
*nervouswait*, hopefully nothing to worry about, and your bloodwork comes back quickly with some good numbers :)
Fran hope everything is OK hun, Thursday must seem a million miles away, but at least they are taking your concerns seriously - and remember that as the placenta starts to take over, the hormone induced symptoms will start to subside...
*FG*, good luck for your appt tomorrow too - a busy day!
*Rachie*, saw you got added to FB - yay! how cool to have your scan date to look forward too!
*Kate*, where do you live now? UK? I am also getting ready to relocate in March, will be giving birth in Germany, which I'm quite scared of now, as I just heard they won't give you gas and air!
*nervouswait *I hope the bloodwork shows good results for you - and patience is a virtue if you can put the scan off a week...
*lynne* I hope it went well today hun

As for me, another day down, 10 more sleeps til DH home again for a visit...


----------



## lynne192

had scan today, they didn't see anything other than the linning of my uterus has thickened and that i had two cysts on my right ovary but they said at only 4weeks that was considered acceptable... still didn't come out the appointment feeling too positive but during the appointment they kept positive and didn't say anything negative...

i've to go back to the infertility clinic in 4 weeks for another scan and see how i am getting on then, seems like such a long wait :( not updating my signature yet until i have it 100% confirmed and that its healthy pregnancy. my OH said i could buy pregnancy tests if i wanted to put my mind at rest to keep testing but no idea when i am going to see the midwife or that....


----------



## babybelle30

Holywoodmum - Is your DH in the forces? x


----------



## mommyof5

babybelle30 said:


> Holywoodmum - Is your DH in the forces? x

My husband is USN


----------



## Smile181c

Hollywoodmum could I add you on Facebook so I can be added to the group please?

Lynne your scan sounds positive! 4 weeks will fly past, im sure :hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Smile, what's your FB picture of? There are three here. One is of a dog, one is black & white and the last is a guy & a girl together

Aww *Smile*, I asked you this earlier but didn't get a response so that I could add you.. Let me know


----------



## babybelle30

mommyof5 said:


> babybelle30 said:
> 
> 
> Holywoodmum - Is your DH in the forces? x
> 
> My husband is USNClick to expand...

My OH is a Royal Marine!x


----------



## lynne192

Smile181c said:


> Hollywoodmum could I add you on Facebook so I can be added to the group please?
> 
> Lynne your scan sounds positive! 4 weeks will fly past, im sure :hugs:

thanks hun i hope so i am hoping its a good sign and not a sign of ectopic or that... but surely they wouldn't leave me 4 weeks with that posibility?


----------



## holywoodmum

*lynne*, I guess that's good news then - it would have been unusual to see anything else at 4 weeks I guess. Have you tested again since you bfp? maybe seeing some progression on lines or digi would put your mind at ease (or there is the risk it will drive you loopy trying to work out if it is darker or not :nope:)

*babybelle*, DH is not forces, he has just started a new job Germany in January (he's a scientist) and the rest of us should be moving in April

*Smile*, is that you Sarah that is now added? My name is really hard to find as there are so many! Let me know if you're still not in...


----------



## sarah55

Scan booked for Friday 27th, so happy but so unbelievably nervous already- god knows what I'll be like on the actual day ;)))


----------



## rachieroo

sarah55 said:


> Scan booked for Friday 27th, so happy but so unbelievably nervous already- god knows what I'll be like on the actual day ;)))

You will be fine hun... but i know what you mean!! mine is on Monday arrggh! lol x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

3 appointments tomorrow! 2-possibly 3 scans tomorrow if my doctor wants to give me one! eeek! so much going on now!! :D


----------



## lynne192

i tested again yesterday and today, my line test yesteday was darker than last week and my line test today seemed darker and quicker to show than yesterdays and my digital yesterday was the same as last thursday so going to wait until thursday to test with digital again.


----------



## Elhaym

Loads of scans and appointments coming up, GL everyone, looking forward to updates!

Lynne I'm glad your tests are getting darker, that's something. And I guess they'd see you sooner if concerned about ectopic, surely? So seems like it went as well as it could have, just a shame it's too early to see anything isn't it! xx


----------



## lynne192

yeah if they seen a sac i would have been more settled afterwards


----------



## Jinbean

Hey girlies! Not been on for a few days... has taken me what seems like forever to catch up! Tee Hee! :wacko:

So a secret FB group... will pm you FG to be added. Also can you add my next appointments to your list... next scan is on Wed 25th Jan and first midwife appointment is on Fri 27th Jan. 

Sorry this message is short but soooo tired :sleep: and didn't expect to take so long catching up! Welcome to all the new bfp's! Hope everyone else is ok and any upcoming appointments/scans go well! 

Oh and just realised I haven't got a bump buddy! Anyone want to be my bump buddy??? :blush:

Big Hugs! :hugs: J xxx


----------



## rachieroo

Jinbean said:


> Hey girlies! Not been on for a few days... has taken me what seems like forever to catch up! Tee Hee! :wacko:
> 
> So a secret FB group... will pm you FG to be added. Also can you add my next appointments to your list... next scan is on Wed 25th Jan and first midwife appointment is on Fri 27th Jan.
> 
> Sorry this message is short but soooo tired :sleep: and didn't expect to take so long catching up! Welcome to all the new bfp's! Hope everyone else is ok and any upcoming appointments/scans go well!
> 
> Oh and just realised I haven't got a bump buddy! Anyone want to be my bump buddy??? :blush:
> 
> Big Hugs! :hugs: J xxx

I'll be your bump buddy :) Xx


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow, so much excitement! Can you please add my first scan on the 23rd? :happydance:


----------



## DBCG

Name (just first)? Danielle

How old are you? Just turned 29 Jan 13th :)

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? I am not really sure, LMP was Dec 6th but I got a +OPK on Dec 25, 26, and 27. So I am thinking Somewhere between Sept 13-18. Any thoughts?

What # child is this for you? This is our first

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? No clue, I had some readings done and they all predicted girl

Are you finding out the gender? Yes, I do not do well with surprises, but we are thinking of having a gender reveal party :)

How many months were you TTC? This was our first month trying, we were going to start trying in January,and I bought the OPK offline and was going to try them out in December until I got the hang of it, but as soon as I saw the positive, we decided to "practice" and now we are pregnant from our practice hehe

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? No meds, and no vitamins, I am waiting till Jan 20th for the 1st appointment to see what doc wants me on.

I started from the beginning of the posting last night, reading everything, I will eventually get caught up :)

Hope you all are having a great night, I look forward to getting to know everyone :)


----------



## Darkest

Welcome and congrats Danielle! I ov on 24th Dec, am due 15th Sept so i think you're guess of dates is good.

Jin, i'll be you're bump buddy too if you'd like? xx


----------



## Smile181c

I need to add someone on fb so I can be added to the group! lol


----------



## Darkest

Just pm'd you smile.


----------



## JellyBeann

Hiya, can I be added to Feb 18th for my Midwife appointment please?

Also, I don't have a bump buddy, who wants to volunteer?

Aaaaannd...I need to add someone on fb to be added to the group too please?!


----------



## Elhaym

Wanna be bump buddies jellybean? We're very close in dates and you're PAL too aren't you? :flower:


----------



## Elhaym

Oh and welcome Danielle! Congrats on your bfp, that's fantastic that you conceived first month! x


----------



## JellyBeann

Elhaym said:


> Wanna be bump buddies jellybean? We're very close in dates and you're PAL too aren't you? :flower:

Hiya, yes, would love to be buddies, I'm PAL yes, 2 losses in July and Oct of 2011, after one healthy and no-problem pregnancy!


----------



## Elhaym

Sorry for your losses hun, I had the one mmc last year and that was my first pregnancy. I hope we can both see this one through to the end :hugs: I do feel different this time so I hope that's a good sign xx


----------



## JellyBeann

Elhaym said:


> Sorry for your losses hun, I had the one mmc last year and that was my first pregnancy. I hope we can both see this one through to the end :hugs: I do feel different this time so I hope that's a good sign xx

Yeah I actually feel pregnant this time, and with my losses, I didn't...hopefully that's a good sign! I have to wait a full month to see the midwives and it's going to kill me! I just want to be at 12 weeks already, so that I can see the baby, and know that everything will be okay!


----------



## Darkest

JellyBeann said:


> Elhaym said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for your losses hun, I had the one mmc last year and that was my first pregnancy. I hope we can both see this one through to the end :hugs: I do feel different this time so I hope that's a good sign xx
> 
> Yeah I actually feel pregnant this time, and with my losses, I didn't...hopefully that's a good sign! I have to wait a full month to see the midwives and it's going to kill me! I just want to be at 12 weeks already, so that I can see the baby, and know that everything will be okay!Click to expand...

I felt 'different' with my last preg. Didn't want to tell anybody about it. Something just didn't feel right and i couldn't put my finger on it. mc'd at 5w 2d.

This time round feels just as it did with my first 2 (normal healthy pregnancies) and i want to tell the world but won't until at least after first scan, hopefully showing things are going well. Weird isn't it.
3 weeks till i see the mw, seems like ages away!


----------



## lynne192

oh jellybeann your 3 days behind me :D roughly


----------



## JellyBeann

Darkest said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elhaym said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for your losses hun, I had the one mmc last year and that was my first pregnancy. I hope we can both see this one through to the end :hugs: I do feel different this time so I hope that's a good sign xx
> 
> Yeah I actually feel pregnant this time, and with my losses, I didn't...hopefully that's a good sign! I have to wait a full month to see the midwives and it's going to kill me! I just want to be at 12 weeks already, so that I can see the baby, and know that everything will be okay!Click to expand...
> 
> I felt 'different' with my last preg. Didn't want to tell anybody about it. Something just didn't feel right and i couldn't put my finger on it. mc'd at 5w 2d.
> 
> This time round feels just as it did with my first 2 (normal healthy pregnancies) and i want to tell the world but won't until at least after first scan, hopefully showing things are going well. Weird isn't it.
> 3 weeks till i see the mw, seems like ages away!Click to expand...

This all feels good, I have a lot of PMA for this pregnancy, although it doesn't stop me worrying and searching for signs every hour lol...BUT we're not telling anyone until the first scan either, keep it between me and DH and BnB! I have 4 weeks until my appt with midwife, so I really hope it flies by for both of us!


----------



## Elhaym

Oh god time is going SO SLOWLY..... can you believe technically I'm not even late yet as AF due today! How I'll last 8 weeks till the scan I don't know :) just want to see a healthy baby moving as I never got to see that last time.

Darkest I'm glad things feel right this time. I think our intuition for these things can be good. Last time I just knew something wasn't right and I just knew we wouldn't find a heartbeat in that scan room. Hugs to you all, this first few weeks is just so nerve wracking! xx


----------



## Smile181c

:hugs:


----------



## JellyBeann

Elhaym said:


> *Oh god time is going SO SLOWLY*..... can you believe technically I'm not even late yet as AF due today! How I'll last 8 weeks till the scan I don't know :) just want to see a healthy baby moving as I never got to see that last time.


I know...I've been up since 7, and I feel like it's about 4pm lol...not even close haha! I don't know how I am going to last 4 weeks, never mind the rest of today

I never got to see my babies either, I really wish I'd have gotten to see them!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Smile181c said:


> I need to add someone on fb so I can be added to the group! lol

I'm adding you now

ETA: NM, I see you're already in.. Didn't get your friend request until I woke up this morning :)


----------



## lynne192

i have my next scan booked for 14th feb and also today i got pregnant 2-3 finally on my clearblue test i am actually 5 weeks pregnant today according to my LMP


----------



## Smile181c

Yay! Lynne that's great - and a scan on valentines day! woo!

Yep, I found you in the end FG!


----------



## growingbean

My next appointment is on February 8th. It will be my second appointment. My first appointment I had an early ultra sound, got to see my yolk sac and such, no babes visible yet! Everything is going good though :)


----------



## Tasha

Thanks for the support yesterday girls. Scan went well, saw gestational sac, yolk sac and fetal pole. Looks good for this gestation :thumbup:


----------



## Elhaym

That's great news Tasha, yay!

Hurray for 2-3 weeks Lynne, your levels are going up :) yay for scan too!

Glad everything is ok growingbean I'm sure you'll see your little one at next scan :thumbup:

AFM.... tired and boobs getting sorer which is good! And no more pink cm since the IB a couple of days ago :) Seeing GP this Friday then will hopefully get my booking in sorted xx


----------



## Emaskew

Hay ladies hows thing going? Im having alot of AF like pains at the mo am so anxious that this is not a good thing! Anybody else in a similar boat? also feel like poo as in sea sick all day long!! 1st midwife appointment this friday, for some reason feel like shes going to tell me that ive got it all wrong that im not pregnant. I know this sounds silly but supose after 2 years of ttc its hard for me to believe its actualy happening.


----------



## Elhaym

AF pains are fine as long as there is no blood, its growing pains :thumbup: I have cramping on and off and have since my bfp, as long as they are not very severe I don't think its anything to worry about.

Haha know what you mean about the midwife it doesn't seem real does it? xx


----------



## nervouswait

Happy to hear everyone is doing well and things are moving along. Went in for labwork this morning. Go in again on friday. Nurse told me results wouldn't be in until Monday and they would know if levels are rising as should be. Might drive myself crazy waiting until Monday!!! She put me at 6 weeks along going by my LMP. I tried telling her that my cycles are longer and i ovulated later, but she said they always go by that so they are putting me down as 6 weeks. Makes it confusing to understand what stage the baby is in!


----------



## Smile181c

I hate that they go by lmp, but they won't change so just gotta go with it! 

AF pains are normal Ema - as long as they're not really severe and you're not bleeding! I've had cramping since bfp and twinges, but thinking of it positively, just telling myself it's peanut getting comfy etc :thumbup:


----------



## kasey c

holywoodmum said:


> *Charlotte*, hope your hips have eased up some!
> Congratulations to *Bella*, *sylvia*, *Gemmi* and *Kate*!
> *Bella*, hope your appointment tomorrow goes well!
> *nervouswait*, hopefully nothing to worry about, and your bloodwork comes back quickly with some good numbers :)
> Fran hope everything is OK hun, Thursday must seem a million miles away, but at least they are taking your concerns seriously - and remember that as the placenta starts to take over, the hormone induced symptoms will start to subside...
> *FG*, good luck for your appt tomorrow too - a busy day!
> *Rachie*, saw you got added to FB - yay! how cool to have your scan date to look forward too!
> *Kate*, where do you live now? UK? I am also getting ready to relocate in March, will be giving birth in Germany, which I'm quite scared of now, as I just heard they won't give you gas and air!
> *nervouswait *I hope the bloodwork shows good results for you - and patience is a virtue if you can put the scan off a week...
> *lynne* I hope it went well today hun
> 
> As for me, another day down, 10 more sleeps til DH home again for a visit...

Hi Holywoodmum :flower:, yes we are in the UK (south England) at the moment. Good luck with your move to Germany too. Whereabouts in Germany are you moving to? I was born in Germany but my mum gave birth to me in a British military hospital there so no issues with language barriers etc. Re gas and air have also discovered that only 7 hospitals in the whole of the US give gas and air too- so looks like I will be going without pain relief!! xx


----------



## kasey c

Emaskew said:


> Hay ladies hows thing going? Im having alot of AF like pains at the mo am so anxious that this is not a good thing! Anybody else in a similar boat? also feel like poo as in sea sick all day long!! 1st midwife appointment this friday, for some reason feel like shes going to tell me that ive got it all wrong that im not pregnant. I know this sounds silly but supose after 2 years of ttc its hard for me to believe its actualy happening.

Quite normal to have pains (as long as is there is no bleeding) - all the ligaments are stretching ready for your growing baby and uterus. xx


----------



## kasey c

Hi Floridagirl, could you please update the first page as I have my first MW Appointment on 3rd February? Many thanks :) xx


----------



## JellyBeann

I've had cramp pains too...but no bleeding, so the baby is just getting settled in! With my first pregnancy I was convinced I'd go to the scan and there'd be nothing there, so the sonographer would shout at me and tell me off haha! Never happened though...And that was in a very healthy and un-worrying pregnancy! 

I've been feeling really sick today, all day, sometimes when I stand up I feel like I need to rush to the toilet! Which I'm thinking is a good sign, as I wasn't feeling ill at all with my two losses! And I was further on than I am now!


----------



## Charlotteee

That's what I'm scared of. Going to the scan and not seeing anything xx


----------



## lynne192

i am dreading them seeing nothing on my next scan as they seen nothing yesterday but apparently its normal at just under 5weeks


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations *Danielle*! Get yourself on 400mg folic acid daily - that's the one really important one to help prevent neural tube defects...

*Elhaym*, how great that you've now passed AF being due!

*Lynne*, great stuff on your 2-3 digi!! Happy 5 weeks!

*growingbean *good to hear your first scan went well!

*Tasha*, so pleased to hear everything at scan was as it should be!

*Emaskew*, I'd say take the sickness as a good sign!

*kasey*, your reply prompted me to look up some of the local birthing options where we're moving - DH reckons I should just see an ob/gyn throughout, but I would quite like MW led care if it's uncomplicated... Good luck with your move also! Slightly further than us! (I also need to research what pain relief I might actually be able to use!)

I am also dreading seeing nothing on first scan - with DD1 as soon as I arrived for my booking appt, the very first thing was a scan. With DD2 at a different hospital , they did everything else first, full history etc, so had to sit through two hours waiting to actually get the scan at the end of it!


----------



## lynne192

thanks :D 

anyone else in the pregnant 2-3 zone?


----------



## Elhaym

I might be but daren't use a digi yet, I got mine today so going to use one on Friday when I'll be 4w3d, hoping for 2-3 weeks then! x


----------



## freeeg

Hey Ladies, 
Been trying to catch up reading the thread for a few days now and i'm still at page 96 LOL so I decided to just introduce myself then continue to catch up. 

Name (just first)? Nadine

How old are you? 31 next month

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? September 15th based on LMP 

What # child is this for you? 2

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? boy 

Are you finding out the gender? no

How many months were you TTC? 3 yrs

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? no, just folic acid


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: ladies! will catch up later, wanted to give an update, appt went great! DH got to see their HB's for the first time :cloud9: They look like they've doubled in size :cloud9: tho the pic isnt great... took it with my phone.

LOVE the new DR he's amazing :)

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1278.jpg


----------



## Elhaym

Hi Nadine and welcome! Congrats on your NFP :flower:

FloridaGirl OOMMGGG :happydance: I can see them even on that pic, so glad they are doing OK! When's your next appointment? x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Next appt is 4 weeks from today, which falls on our 4 year wedding anniversary :cloud9: Here's a comparison photo of our two scans. :)

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/comparison.jpg


----------



## kissyfacelala

Just wanted to update you all that today was my first scan at 6 weeks 5 days and we are expecting twins!!!! we saw two strong heartbeats!

with the IUI we had two follies one from each ovary but never expected both to be fertilized and implant!! absolute shock!!!
 



Attached Files:







baby a and baby b.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## freddie

I'm laying in bed and am feeling a little sick - am I crazy that I'm happy about it ha ha?! Could this be "morning" sickness?! Lol. Its slightly boosting my confidence for my scan on Friday, gulp!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:yipee: kissyface! Wanna be my twin buddy? We're only a couple days apart! :D


----------



## Emaskew

thanks for all your replies ladies.. feel so anxious i start to make myself think anything other than im actually pregnant!!!

Cramps are light with odd twinges lasting a few mins at most. No bleeding (thank god!!). Fingers crossed everything is good trying to not take another test last test took 3 weeks ago on a clear blue digi and came up 'pregnant 3-4 weeks' so need to chill out!!

thanks again for replies ive asked questions on here before and had no responce so kinda felt out of the 'click' 

take care allx


----------



## kissyfacelala

FloridaGirl21 said:


> :yipee: kissyface! Wanna be my twin buddy? We're only a couple days apart! :D

yayaya!!! lets be twin buddies!! so exciting isnt it????


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hehe, it was definitely a shock!! Im slowly getting more and more excited, as the shock is wearing off :D


----------



## MommaAlexis

First ultrasound is on February 26th. I'll be 8 weeks by then. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

MommaAlexis said:


> First ultrasound is on February 26th. I'll be 8 weeks by then. :)

you'll be 13 weeks then right?


----------



## Elhaym

Wow, more twins! :) congrats kissyface! Pic looks great! x


----------



## MommaAlexis

I totally meant January. Preggo brain. I swear, I can't keep track of dates anymore.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:haha: too funny :D preggo brain has been horrible here too


----------



## MommaAlexis

I thought it was February.. Oh god, where is my concept of time? Oh well, plus side is my pregnancy is going by super fast! I've known for a month and it feels like last week.


----------



## mrsine

Hi Everyone! Can I join you please

Name (just first)? Nimz

How old are you? 29

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? September 26th

What # child is this for you? 1

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Girl

Are you finding out the gender? At the moment, No..might change our mind 

How many months were you TTC? One year exactly

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? None


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Congrats & welcome mrsine!! :D


----------



## FloridaGirl21

freeeg said:


> Hey Ladies,
> Been trying to catch up reading the thread for a few days now and i'm still at page 96 LOL so I decided to just introduce myself then continue to catch up.
> 
> Name (just first)? Nadine
> 
> How old are you? 31 next month
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? September 15th based on LMP
> 
> What # child is this for you? 2
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? boy
> 
> Are you finding out the gender? no
> 
> How many months were you TTC? 3 yrs
> 
> Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? no, just folic acid


Welcome and congrats hun!! :flow:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

kasey c said:


> Hi Floridagirl, could you please update the first page as I have my first MW Appointment on 3rd February? Many thanks :) xx

Done :flow:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Babybelle, didnt you have an appt today?

And jenny25, you had a scan?

Would love to hear an update ladies xx


----------



## DBCG

Should I be worried that I have no symptoms? I read that a few of you feel better this time around because you feel more symptoms. I honestly dont know if I would even know if I was pregnant if I didnt have a million tests in the bathroom saying I was....:wacko:


----------



## mommyof5

DBCG said:


> Should I be worried that I have no symptoms? I read that a few of you feel better this time around because you feel more symptoms. I honestly dont know if I would even know if I was pregnant if I didnt have a million tests in the bathroom saying I was....:wacko:

Some people dont get any symptoms. I wouldnt worry.


----------



## Riliye

So today was pretty much the worst day so far. 

Now, because I know we have lots of PAL people here, I'm going to go ahead and clarify -- baby is okay, and so is me! (Mostly.)

Day before yesterday the MS hit me hard. Hard enough that I spent most of the day in bed wishing that I could kill my husband. Yesterday was even worse. I couldn't even sit up without turning green. I had to call in to work, and it was terrible. 

Today was worse than anything I have ever had to suffer through. I haven't managed to keep ANYTHING down all day except a spoonful of chicken salad and the bowl of cheerios I just ate -- and right now those are feeling kind of iffy. I can't even drink water or sprite without it coming back up! To top it all off, I went ahead and went in to work today...I figure if it's this bad at 7 weeks I may need my call-ins in the coming weeks. 

If it's this bad tomorrow I think I'm going to call in to work and get in touch with my doctor. I know that I'm probably already dehydrated as it is, and if it's this bad tomorrow then I know it's not going to get any better. 

What do you guys think? Do I need to call my doctor? The idea of eating food at all is making me heave...the smell of any warm food is making me heave...pretty much everything is.


----------



## SophL

Riliye, are you able to keep fluids down?


----------



## Riliye

I'm keeping down small amounts of fluids. I've managed all day to maybe drink a 20oz bottle of all the combined liquids I've tried. It seems the colder the drink is, the better I'm keeping it down...problem is I can't find anything cold enough!

I don't think I classify as a hyperemesis person because I'm not vomiting every time I eat or drink -- just any time I eat or drink anything substantial. I made it through a 9 hour shift puke-free by simply eating and drinking very little, very slowly. The nausea just keeps building and building until I'm forced to the toilet and up everything comes. 

Riding in the car makes it a million times worse though. So does smelling any sort of warm food. Combine those two things and you've got an instant puke run. 

I have no idea how I'm going to make it through 5 more weeks of this...


----------



## MommaAlexis

Warm foods make me sick too, only certain kinds but I won't mention types in case they make you sick. I'd go to the hospital hun!

Also, I have a really bad cold, any safe ways to help? Chicken noodle soup does only so much.


----------



## Darkest

Welcome Nadine and Mrsine on your :bfp:!!!!!!

Congratulations Kissy on your twins, more multiples in the Sept group!


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations Nadine and Nimz! fair play on reading the entire thread nadine!
Great scan FG. and more twins, congrats kissyface!
Rachel, glad the sickness is reassuring!
Emaskew, 3+ on the digi is a great sign...
Dbcg, dunno about lack of symptoms. I'd say if it's been like that all along, count yourself lucky. if you had symptoms and they've gone, then maybe call mw :hugs:
Riliye, poor you! I've nevet differed that, so can only imagine what you're going through :hugs:

As for me, my boobs HURT! I'm sure in the past the achey heavinesd has eased sooner...
Got my flu jab yesterday too, so ARM sore as well. Did you other UK ladies opt for it? The GP I saw said it didnt matter as it is late in season. But then they called up to offer it. Still got the remnants of my cold too. I made a hot dtink with chopped fresh ginger simmered in water,wedge of lemon squeezed in, then rind in to simmer too, then honey or brown sugar stirred in...


----------



## Charlotteee

All my symptoms seem to have gone today :( xx


----------



## Smile181c

Charlotte don't worry, mine went the other day (was it yesterday?? :wacko:) but they seem to be coming back now lol they can fluctuate all the time :hugs: x


----------



## mrsine

I have no symptoms apart from the odd wind and stretching stomach and I don't want any as long as baby is fine in there.


----------



## Elhaym

Charlotte I know what you mean I have days with less symptoms and I panic so much, I'm putting it down to fluctuations like Smile says but it is scary. like today my boobs are hardly sore.

Riliye I'm sorry you're feeling so awful hun :( its definitely worth seeing your doc and hopefully there is something they can do to help.

mommaalexis maybe go to the pharmacist and see if they can recommend anything safe? I know when I have a cold nothing seems to help, lemsips etc do nothing for me!


----------



## Smile181c

Yep my boobs were hardly sore at all yday (which has been my main, consistent symptom) but then as the evening got later, they hurt more and today they're back to 'normal' :haha: x


----------



## Charlotteee

Oh actually I swear I had some milk in my nipples yesterday. I got in the shower and there was white o them. Is that even possible? xx


----------



## JellyBeann

Hiya, going to catch up in a mo, only read a few pages since yesterday, there are loads! Lots of multiples in this group! (I wonder how many more?!) Anyway...I was feeling awful yesterday, I had MS (no actual vomiting though I was very close a few times) But it was there all day, and every so often, would hit me like a wave, and Id almost go green, all I wanted to do was go to bed,but a hyper toddler said no! :( 

Anyway, today I feel a little ill, and my left nipple is very sensitive and a little sore, so I'm taking that as a good sign that bubs is tucked away comfy and is making his/her home for the next 8+months!


----------



## Elhaym

Were they like white bumps charlotte? Could they be those Montgomerys tubercules? Or was it actual fluid? Breast changes are a good sign things are happening :)

Smile, I think mine hurt more as the day goes on :) I'm just happy with how mine look tbh, they are nice and round and full I am going to miss them afterwards :haha:

Morning Jellybeann! Glad you're feeling a bit better x


----------



## Charlotteee

It was like a dried fluid xx


----------



## Smile181c

:haha: I love that mine are a little bit bigger - even though it only seems to be the one boob that's growing! :dohh:


----------



## JellyBeann

Smile181c said:


> :haha: I love that mine are a little bit bigger - even though it only seems to be the one boob that's growing! :dohh:

My right boob is aching, my left is fine, just the nipple is a bit sore
haha


----------



## Elhaym

My left was always very slightly bigger, but its more noticeable now :haha: to me anyway!

Charlotte sounds like your bbs are practicing! x


----------



## Smile181c

Same! My left is a beast now lol completely left the right one behind!


----------



## JellyBeann

My left has always been around 2 cup sizes bigger than the right, let's hope this pregnancy evens them out lol! I'm gonner get baby feeding from the right more I think, as Ollie always preferred the left, so it didn't help lol!


----------



## Elhaym

Hahaha smile you made me me giggle I'm picturing this huge beast boob going GRRR :rofl:

Jb how did you find BFing was it hard at first? I'm determined to do it x


----------



## JellyBeann

Elhaym said:


> Hahaha smile you made me me giggle I'm picturing this huge beast boob going GRRR :rofl:
> 
> Jb how did you find BFing was it hard at first? I'm determined to do it x

I found it amazing! My son was a natural, but I think the fact that I was so relaxed going into it helped too! It definitely is hard, especially in the first few months, but it does get easier and even though it doesn't seem that way at first it does!

He did feed like a demon at first, as he had a severe tongue tie and couldn't get enough milk out at one time without tiring himself out and falling asleep, so he fed on average every 1.5 hours...BUT we kept at it (which is the most important thing) and when his tongue was separated at 4 months old, he slept his first night through for 6 hours! It was bliss haha!

Anyway, yes, breastfeeding :thumbup: Keep at it, and keep calm, and all should be a lot easier for you! And if you run into problems, go to a breastfeeding support group, they are fab!


----------



## JellyBeann

Just to let you know, we are still feeding now at 24 months! It is only at night, but he really does love it, and it's a great comfort for him when he's ill!


----------



## Flyergirl

Hi everyone :wave: I'm Jen. I call myself Flyergirl because i am a frequent flyer: I travel for work. Makes TTC... interesting! I got my BFP yesterday - I was a bit surprised because I was sure I didn't ovulate this month. Shows how much I know.

I'm 36 in 2 weeks. EDD is September 25, based on my LMP and a 25 day cycle. This is my first child. I think it's a little boy but maybe that's just wishful thinking - although boys seem to run in my husband's family.

We were TTC 3 months - much shorter than I expected. My GP told me it could take 6-9 at my age. Plus with the amount of business travel I do, timing was awkward. Heh - I should sign this little bean up for an Aeroplan card, he's already travelled 3000 miles, I was away on business last weekO:) I have no travel planned until the end of Feb - I am just going to see how I feel.

I am taking prenatal vitamins - have been since November. I started red raspberry leaf tea in December to increase my chances. That's it so far. I hope it sticks. I am cautiously optimistic! I see my GP on Monday.


----------



## JellyBeann

Flyergirl said:


> Hi everyone :wave: I'm Jen. I call myself Flyergirl because i am a frequent flyer: I travel for work. Makes TTC... interesting! I got my BFP yesterday - I was a bit surprised because I was sure I didn't ovulate this month. Shows how much I know.
> 
> I'm 36 in 2 weeks. EDD is September 25, based on my LMP and a 25 day cycle. This is my first child. I think it's a little boy but maybe that's just wishful thinking - although boys seem to run in my husband's family.
> 
> We were TTC 3 months - much shorter than I expected. My GP told me it could take 6-9 at my age. Plus with the amount of business travel I do, timing was awkward. Heh - I should sign this little bean up for an Aeroplan card, he's already travelled 3000 miles, I was away on business last weekO:) I have no travel planned until the end of Feb - I am just going to see how I feel.
> 
> I am taking prenatal vitamins - have been since November. I started red raspberry leaf tea in December to increase my chances. That's it so far. I hope it sticks. I am cautiously optimistic! I see my GP on Monday.

:hi: Congrats on the pregnancy and welcome to BnB!!


----------



## Smile181c

Congrats and welcome!

And Elhaym - I can assure you it doesn't growl - yet! :rofl:

I really want to BF too :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

I've been worrying about being around my cat whilst pregnant and this blog has just changed my whole view. It's hilarious:

Pregnant Chicken


----------



## Darkest

Welcome and congratulations flyergirl!

What does the rasberry leaf tea to when ttc?
I only know i was told not to take the tablets before 37 weeks preg with my last one as it _can_ cause labour to start.

Good luck at gp on Monday.


----------



## Charlotteee

Smile I've been worried too. OH bought me a kitten for xmas. I've just been making him empty the tray lol.

I'm also going to BF

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

I've been dodging litter tray duty too  

I took my kitty to the vets today to get castrated, poor thing - he was so scared! Lots of nice food and cuddles for him tonight 

He's my first born :haha:

https://i40.tinypic.com/23wuuz9.jpg


----------



## Elhaym

My cat hardly uses his tray as he does it outdoors, I still get OH to do it lol. The only thing that worries me about my cat is I just know he'll try and sleep in the moses basket or cot so I'll have to make sure he knows its off limits!

Aww Smile poor cat, ours looked so upset with us after he was done bless him :) its the best thing for them in the long run though I think!

Kittens are just too cute I would LOVE another one. How's yours getting on Charlotte?

He's a handsome boy Smile! x


----------



## Flyergirl

Darkest said:


> Welcome and congratulations flyergirl!
> 
> What does the rasberry leaf tea to when ttc?
> I only know i was told not to take the tablets before 37 weeks preg with my last one as it _can_ cause labour to start.
> 
> Good luck at gp on Monday.

Red raspberry leaf helps with the uterine lining. I started that in Dec, and grapefruit juice, and boom - BFP. Still doesn't feel real. And I've heard that you shouldn't take RRL towards the end but I think it's OK in the beginning unless you have a history of mc. I'll ask my GP.


----------



## Smile181c

Ours doesn't go outside yet, bar the back garden (though he's showing more and more interest in doing so) so he still uses his litter tray primarily.

He's getting so big now! Makes me sad lol I still remember him when he was tiny and couldn't climb up the stairs!!

https://i40.tinypic.com/nyem3o.jpg

Sorry for the pic overload :haha:


----------



## Elhaym

I AM DEAD FROM THE CUTE OMG!

oh and welcome flyergirl, we have the same due date :) x


----------



## JellyBeann

I really hope I end up giving birth on my birthday! I've had a few DD, some are September 21, 22. 24 or 25, so I'm on the 24th, really hope I have this one on my birthday!!


----------



## Darkest

Flyergirl said:


> Darkest said:
> 
> 
> Welcome and congratulations flyergirl!
> 
> What does the rasberry leaf tea to when ttc?
> I only know i was told not to take the tablets before 37 weeks preg with my last one as it _can_ cause labour to start.
> 
> Good luck at gp on Monday.
> 
> Red raspberry leaf helps with the uterine lining. I started that in Dec, and grapefruit juice, and boom - BFP. Still doesn't feel real. And I've heard that you shouldn't take RRL towards the end but I think it's OK in the beginning unless you have a history of mc. I'll ask my GP.Click to expand...

Oh wow if i'd known that i would have given it a go! (25 months after trying i got this :bfp:. Fingers crossed this one is sticky!).
I was willing to give ANYTHING a go by the end. :flower:


----------



## Darkest

Smile, your poor kitty. I still remember how sad and actually depressed my dog looked after we let the vet do that to him. To this day i don't think he has forgiven us!!!


----------



## Chellxx

Hi everyone, wowsers it's chatty in here now, I just had to catch up on all the posts lol.

Hope everyone is doing ok, just popped by to update you on my appt/scan today, it's not looking great as the dr could only see the sac, no fetal pole or heartbeat which is obviously not where it should be at this time, even on my longest cycle I would be 6w5d so there should be something there by now :( I have to go for bloods tomorrow (although strangely I don't think they have requested hcg, unless it's in Greek as I can't read that part) and then for another scan on Tuesday to see how things are going. I read on the scan shot the size was 2.56 I assume that's mm so I don't know how big it's meant to be now. Grrr it's so frustrating not knowing still, at least Tuesday I'll know a bit more, I hope hehe.


----------



## JellyBeann

Chellxx said:


> Hi everyone, wowsers it's chatty in here now, I just had to catch up on all the posts lol.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok, just popped by to update you on my appt/scan today, it's not looking great as the dr could only see the sac, no fetal pole or heartbeat which is obviously not where it should be at this time, even on my longest cycle I would be 6w5d so there should be something there by now :( I have to go for bloods tomorrow (although strangely I don't think they have requested hcg, unless it's in Greek as I can't read that part) and then for another scan on Tuesday to see how things are going. I read on the scan shot the size was 2.56 I assume that's mm so I don't know how big it's meant to be now. Grrr it's so frustrating not knowing still, at least Tuesday I'll know a bit more, I hope hehe.


Aw Chell :hugs: I'm really sorry it's not looking good,I will have my fingers crossed that everything is okay for you!


----------



## Smile181c

Got everything crossed chell xx


----------



## Darkest

Fingers crossed for you too Chell. xx


----------



## Elhaym

Thinking of you Chell, also keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Riliye said:


> So today was pretty much the worst day so far.
> 
> Now, because I know we have lots of PAL people here, I'm going to go ahead and clarify -- baby is okay, and so is me! (Mostly.)
> 
> Day before yesterday the MS hit me hard. Hard enough that I spent most of the day in bed wishing that I could kill my husband. Yesterday was even worse. I couldn't even sit up without turning green. I had to call in to work, and it was terrible.
> 
> Today was worse than anything I have ever had to suffer through. I haven't managed to keep ANYTHING down all day except a spoonful of chicken salad and the bowl of cheerios I just ate -- and right now those are feeling kind of iffy. I can't even drink water or sprite without it coming back up! To top it all off, I went ahead and went in to work today...I figure if it's this bad at 7 weeks I may need my call-ins in the coming weeks.
> 
> If it's this bad tomorrow I think I'm going to call in to work and get in touch with my doctor. I know that I'm probably already dehydrated as it is, and if it's this bad tomorrow then I know it's not going to get any better.
> 
> What do you guys think? Do I need to call my doctor? The idea of eating food at all is making me heave...the smell of any warm food is making me heave...pretty much everything is.

Aww hunn, I know how bad the nausea can be.. You sound a lot like me. I went to my DR & he gave me Reglan & Zofran & said to use whatever works best for me.. I've only tried the Zofran so far and I feel semi-normal. It's amazing. Don't make yourself suffer! And it's not good to be so dehydrated. I'd call your DR :hugs: hope you feel better soon :hugs:



Charlotteee said:


> All my symptoms seem to have gone today :( xx

Charlotte, my symptoms seem to have went around 6 weeks then came back with a vengeance. I wouldn't worry hun :hugs: they'll be back :)



Flyergirl said:


> Hi everyone :wave: I'm Jen. I call myself Flyergirl because i am a frequent flyer: I travel for work. Makes TTC... interesting! I got my BFP yesterday - I was a bit surprised because I was sure I didn't ovulate this month. Shows how much I know.
> 
> I'm 36 in 2 weeks. EDD is September 25, based on my LMP and a 25 day cycle. This is my first child. I think it's a little boy but maybe that's just wishful thinking - although boys seem to run in my husband's family.
> 
> We were TTC 3 months - much shorter than I expected. My GP told me it could take 6-9 at my age. Plus with the amount of business travel I do, timing was awkward. Heh - I should sign this little bean up for an Aeroplan card, he's already travelled 3000 miles, I was away on business last weekO:) I have no travel planned until the end of Feb - I am just going to see how I feel.
> 
> I am taking prenatal vitamins - have been since November. I started red raspberry leaf tea in December to increase my chances. That's it so far. I hope it sticks. I am cautiously optimistic! I see my GP on Monday.

Congrats hun!! Welcome :D



Chellxx said:


> Hi everyone, wowsers it's chatty in here now, I just had to catch up on all the posts lol.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok, just popped by to update you on my appt/scan today, it's not looking great as the dr could only see the sac, no fetal pole or heartbeat which is obviously not where it should be at this time, even on my longest cycle I would be 6w5d so there should be something there by now :( I have to go for bloods tomorrow (although strangely I don't think they have requested hcg, unless it's in Greek as I can't read that part) and then for another scan on Tuesday to see how things are going. I read on the scan shot the size was 2.56 I assume that's mm so I don't know how big it's meant to be now. Grrr it's so frustrating not knowing still, at least Tuesday I'll know a bit more, I hope hehe.

I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun and we'll hope for good news on Tuesday :hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lindsay also has a scan today.. Can't wait for an update hun :dust:


----------



## miss malteser

Hi everyone,

I haven´t written anything on here for a while but I have been keeping up with everyone elses news (trying to anyway - you girls like to talk!).

This morning I had my first appointment with the midwife and left a little disappointed. Maybe I was expecting too much but all she did was ask me questions about illnesses in the family, weigh me and take my blood pressure. I can´t complain about the midwife, she was lovely but I thought she would give me a little more information about pregnancy in general or how the baby would be, what to expect, etc. At the very least I expected her to confirm I was pregnant even if it was just the pee in the cup test! I have to go back next week for a blood test and to give a urine sample and then thats it until my scan in week 12. Was everyone elses first appointment the same?

One interesting thing she did tell me was that I shouldn´t eat any pre packaged meat at all. All meat should be bought from the butchers and cut there and then. I´ve never heard that before and definitely haven´t been doing that up to now. I thought cooking meat made it safe to eat but she said that even cooking pre packaged meat isn´t enough to kill listeria if the meat is contaminated.:shrug:

Also, ALL my symptoms have disappeared today but yesterday I felt really bad. It was definitely my worst day by far, the nausea was terrible. Weird.


----------



## JellyBeann

miss malteser said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I haven´t written anything on here for a while but I have been keeping up with everyone elses news (trying to anyway - you girls like to talk!).
> 
> This morning I had my first appointment with the midwife and left a little disappointed. Maybe I was expecting too much but all she did was ask me questions about illnesses in the family, weigh me and take my blood pressure. I can´t complain about the midwife, she was lovely but I thought she would give me a little more information about pregnancy in general or how the baby would be, what to expect, etc. At the very least I expected her to confirm I was pregnant even if it was just the pee in the cup test! I have to go back next week for a blood test and to give a urine sample and then thats it until my scan in week 12. Was everyone elses first appointment the same?
> 
> One interesting thing she did tell me was that I shouldn´t eat any pre packaged meat at all. *All meat should be bought from the butchers and cut there and then*. I´ve never heard that before and definitely haven´t been doing that up to now. I thought cooking meat made it safe to eat but she said that even cooking pre packaged meat isn´t enough to kill listeria if the meat is contaminated.:shrug:
> 
> Also, ALL my symptoms have disappeared today but yesterday I felt really bad. It was definitely my worst day by far, the nausea was terrible. Weird.

That's all well and good, but butchers meat can be bloomin' expensive lol, no, never heard that, but my first appointment with my first baby was the same!


----------



## miss malteser

JellyBeann said:


> miss malteser said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I haven´t written anything on here for a while but I have been keeping up with everyone elses news (trying to anyway - you girls like to talk!).
> 
> This morning I had my first appointment with the midwife and left a little disappointed. Maybe I was expecting too much but all she did was ask me questions about illnesses in the family, weigh me and take my blood pressure. I can´t complain about the midwife, she was lovely but I thought she would give me a little more information about pregnancy in general or how the baby would be, what to expect, etc. At the very least I expected her to confirm I was pregnant even if it was just the pee in the cup test! I have to go back next week for a blood test and to give a urine sample and then thats it until my scan in week 12. Was everyone elses first appointment the same?
> 
> One interesting thing she did tell me was that I shouldn´t eat any pre packaged meat at all. *All meat should be bought from the butchers and cut there and then*. I´ve never heard that before and definitely haven´t been doing that up to now. I thought cooking meat made it safe to eat but she said that even cooking pre packaged meat isn´t enough to kill listeria if the meat is contaminated.:shrug:
> 
> Also, ALL my symptoms have disappeared today but yesterday I felt really bad. It was definitely my worst day by far, the nausea was terrible. Weird.
> 
> That's all well and good, but butchers meat can be bloomin' expensive lol, no, never heard that, but my first appointment with my first baby was the same!Click to expand...

I know!! I also have a slight chicken fajita obsession and the butchers at my supermarket doesn´t actually sell/prepare chicken. He just sends you straight over to the pre packaged chicken breasts :dohh:


----------



## Elhaym

that meat thing is excessive. You are meant to avoid undercooked meat and deli meat I think as they are a breeding ground for bacteria but normal packaged beef, chicken etc from supermarket is fine as long as it is properly cooked. Double check on NHS site pregnancy section but I'm sure that's right x


----------



## miss malteser

Elhaym said:


> that meat thing is excessive. You are meant to avoid undercooked meat and deli meat I think as they are a breeding ground for bacteria but normal packaged beef, chicken etc from supermarket is fine as long as it is properly cooked. Double check on NHS site pregnancy section but I'm sure that's right x

I think it´s excessive too but she said it´s a definite no. I´m not even sure what the difference would be between pre packaged meat and meat cut at the butchers as both have to be prepared in places certified my health and safety etc, so as far as I can see both would have the same possibilities of being contaminated with listeria.

Now I don´t know what to do. One the one hand it seems far too strict (I can´t even have a ham sandwich for God´s sake) but on the other hand I feel like I would be risking the health of my baby by not listening to her.


----------



## Smile181c

I've never heard that about pre packaged meat before :wacko: did she recommend a butcher? Maybe they've got a thing going on :rofl: he gets girl preggers for her to work with and she recommends them meat from him :haha:


----------



## miss malteser

Smile181c said:


> I've never heard that about pre packaged meat before :wacko: did she recommend a butcher? Maybe they've got a thing going on :rofl: he gets girl preggers for her to work with and she recommends them meat from him :haha:


Lol.


----------



## JellyBeann

I just looked on NHS website and it says just cook all meat properly, nothing about going to the butchers!


----------



## miss malteser

JellyBeann said:


> I just looked on NHS website and it says just cook all meat properly, nothing about going to the butchers!

That´s what I´ve read everywhere too. I just really wish she hadn´t mentioned it because now it´s always going to be on my mind.


----------



## JellyBeann

miss malteser said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> I just looked on NHS website and it says just cook all meat properly, nothing about going to the butchers!
> 
> That´s what I´ve read everywhere too. I just really wish she hadn´t mentioned it because now it´s always going to be on my mind.Click to expand...

Well, if it makes any difference, I ate pre-packaged all the way through my first pregnancy, as well as peanut butter (was my craving) and my little boy is perfect lol, was massive as well haha!


----------



## Elhaym

Haha maybe she's married to a butcher :haha:

Seriously though I've been eating meat, sausage, bacon etc from supermarket. They have to be packaged in sterile conditions same as anywhere else. I'm seeing my doctor tomorrow, i can ask her then to clarify what is ok :) x


----------



## miss malteser

Elhaym said:


> Haha maybe she's married to a butcher :haha:
> 
> Seriously though I've been eating meat, sausage, bacon etc from supermarket. They have to be packaged in sterile conditions same as anywhere else. I'm seeing my doctor tomorrow i can ask her then :) x

That´d be great. I honestly think that she´s being way to strict about the whole thing but it would be great to know another medical opinion - not that your opinions don´t count!


----------



## JellyBeann

I really can't see why they'd be dangerous! I mean, If I have to buy butcher meats, I'm going to have no electric or heating in my house and I'll have a campfire out back to cook on!! Lol...The dangerous food list is getting silly now lol!


----------



## Elhaym

Haha, no its fine better to get clarification from a professional than Dr Google :haha:


----------



## JellyBeann

Elhaym said:


> Haha, no its fine better to get clarification from a professional than Dr Google :haha:

Indeed! Let us know what he says!


----------



## freeeg

Smile181c said:
 

> I've been worrying about being around my cat whilst pregnant and this blog has just changed my whole view. It's hilarious:
> Pregnant Chicken

I love it LOL Thanks for the read, I was a bit worried myself.



Smile181c said:


> I've been dodging litter tray duty too
> 
> I took my kitty to the vets today to get castrated, poor thing - he was so scared! Lots of nice food and cuddles for him tonight
> 
> He's my first born :haha:
> 
> https://i40.tinypic.com/23wuuz9.jpg

Mine's getting fixed too in the next couple of weeks. and can I just say I love your kitty, I always had a thing for black cats.



JellyBeann said:


> Well, if it makes any difference, I ate pre-packaged all the way through my first pregnancy, as well as peanut butter (was my craving) and my little boy is perfect lol, was massive as well haha!

What's wrong with peanut butter?? :huh:


Been nauseous for 2 days now, no throwing up but I wish i did just so i could feel better. My appointment was last Tuesday, I saw the yolk sac, no heart beat yet, going Thursday 26th to check for heartbeat.


----------



## Darkest

freeeg said:


> What's wrong with peanut butter?? :huh:
> 
> 
> Been nauseous for 2 days now, no throwing up but I wish i did just so i could feel better. My appointment was last Tuesday, I saw the yolk sac, no heart beat yet, going Thursday 26th to check for heartbeat.


I expect the nut thing, that's another you're supposed to steer clear off due to increased risk of allergy.

Re meat issues, i ate all sorts of meat while preg with DS and he turned out fine and healthy at 8lb 11oz. I turned vegetarian after he was born so i don't have to worry about meat or fish now.


----------



## JellyBeann

Yeah, you're supposed to stay clear of peanuts (especially if you have family history of allergies) But I craved it like crazy, it was just as they were discontinuing peanut kit-kat chunkies, and halfway through my pregnancy they stopped them, so I reverted to dunking kit kat chunkies in peanut butter :rofl:


----------



## Darkest

JellyBeann said:


> Yeah, you're supposed to stay clear of peanuts (especially if you have family history of allergies) But I craved it like crazy, it was just as they were discontinuing peanut kit-kat chunkies, and halfway through my pregnancy they stopped them, so I reverted to dunking kit kat chunkies in peanut butter :rofl:

OMG peanut kit-kat chunkies! I craved them and wasn't even pregnant. So want one now!


----------



## Elhaym

When I had my booking in last yr, the midwife said it was ok to eat peanut (unless you're allergic yourself) as there was actually no evidence it caused allergies, so they changed their advice. Hard to keep up with this stuff!

Ugh.... this torrential rain that just appeared out of nowhere had better piss off before I set off home x


----------



## Flyergirl

Chellxx, I'm so sorry you're having a scary time. Take care. Crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## SophL

Haven't had a chance to catch up with all the posts here as have been working lots recently. Just to say that I've been having some bleeding today :(. Managed to get a trans-abdominal scan and there is a sac in there but there's either nothing in it, or too small to see at this stage. Going back in two weeks for another scan so fingers crossed...


----------



## Elhaym

crossing everything for you Soph :hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

SophL said:


> Haven't had a chance to catch up with all the posts here as have been working lots recently. Just to say that I've been having some bleeding today :(. Managed to get a trans-abdominal scan and there is a sac in there but there's either nothing in it, or too small to see at this stage. Going back in two weeks for another scan so fingers crossed...

fx'ed hun :hugs:


----------



## JellyBeann

SophL said:


> Haven't had a chance to catch up with all the posts here as have been working lots recently. Just to say that I've been having some bleeding today :(. Managed to get a trans-abdominal scan and there is a sac in there but there's either nothing in it, or too small to see at this stage. Going back in two weeks for another scan so fingers crossed...

Fingers and anything else I can cross, crossed for you! May those two weeks pass speedily and without much worry x


----------



## lynze_an

So I'm terrified, but headed to my scan in a coupe of hours. My first pregnancy in September ended in MC, so never got to see a hb. I'm just hoping that we see a healthy baby and hb. My hubby had taken off work to come with me, so keep me in your thoughts for the next few hours. Fxed!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

GL Lindsey, keeping everything crossed for you hun! :dust:


----------



## JellyBeann

GL, got my fingers crossed!


----------



## Darkest

Gl Lynze!

Spoh, i hope the next scan shows a nice growing baby. Perhaps it was a little to early still. xx


----------



## lyndsay49

Hi, I had my second scan today after a bleed at 6weeks, everything looks ok, but they've changed my due date to 4th September now x


----------



## Darkest

Brilliant news lyndsay! Any more scans before 12 weeks or are they happy with things?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lyndsay49 said:


> Hi, I had my second scan today after a bleed at 6weeks, everything looks ok, but they've changed my due date to 4th September now x

aww yay :) same EDD as me! Want me to change your date on the main page?


----------



## seaweed eater

Fingers crossed, Lindsey, and congrats, Lyndsay! Great news :happydance:


----------



## Diamonddust

Name (just first)? Laura

How old are you? 30 will be 31 in August

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? September 24th, 2012 based on my ovulation date

What # child is this for you? 1

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? boy (just a feeling) 

Are you finding out the gender? Yes, can't wait! 

How many months were you TTC? 9 months 2 losses

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? I was placed on progestorone to kick start my periods as they have been having allot of stops and starts, various blood tests on days 21 and day 1's of periods, showed low FSH and LH and I was due to start clomid on the 18th, due to being 3 days late for my period than run a pregnancy test in the hospital and it came back a BFP! still very shocked but over the moon! hope I havent rambled on to much!!!


----------



## JellyBeann

I have a really massive bump girls,well, for 4 weeks I do! I've never had a flat belly, but it's like a huuuuge bump, I know most of it is bloat, but it's freaking me out!


----------



## Diamonddust

JellyBeann said:


> I have a really massive bump girls,well, for 4 weeks I do! I've never had a flat belly, but it's like a huuuuge bump, I know most of it is bloat, but it's freaking me out!

I have a little one too! so I am pretty sure your not alone, don't be freaked out its only going to get bigger :hugs:


----------



## JellyBeann

Diamonddust said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> I have a really massive bump girls,well, for 4 weeks I do! I've never had a flat belly, but it's like a huuuuge bump, I know most of it is bloat, but it's freaking me out!
> 
> I have a little one too! so I am pretty sure your not alone, don't be freaked out its only going to get bigger :hugs:Click to expand...

haha...it's like a 12 week bump though lol! I am on my second though, and maybe there's twins in there! Maybe it'll just stay this size for longer, I have had loads of uterus-growing pains!


----------



## Charlotteee

I have one in the morning before I pee lol. 

Fingers crossed to those that need it. Hope everything is ok xxx


----------



## JellyBeann

lol, are you turning into a camel?


----------



## Diamonddust

JellyBeann said:


> Diamonddust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> I have a really massive bump girls,well, for 4 weeks I do! I've never had a flat belly, but it's like a huuuuge bump, I know most of it is bloat, but it's freaking me out!
> 
> I have a little one too! so I am pretty sure your not alone, don't be freaked out its only going to get bigger :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> haha...it's like a 12 week bump though lol! I am on my second though, and maybe there's twins in there! Maybe it'll just stay this size for longer, I have had loads of uterus-growing pains!Click to expand...

oh wow! twins! i'm keeping everything crossed when will you find out? I have been having some twinges down my back and my overies, I was starting to panic but I've read that its all normal, I also read in a book that the 2nd time round you will become bigger quicker, But I can't for the life of me remember the reason why!! :shrug:


----------



## JellyBeann

Yeah I read that too, I think it's to do with like muscle memory, your body knows what to do, so does it quicker? I might have made that up though!

I really hope it's twins! I'm actually wishing for them lol!

ETA won't find out til my 12 week scan! :(


----------



## Charlotteee

JellyBeann said:


> lol, are you turning into a camel?

Me? Errr I hope not lol xx


----------



## Diamonddust

JellyBeann said:


> Yeah I read that too, I think it's to do with like muscle memory, your body knows what to do, so does it quicker? I might have made that up though!
> 
> I really hope it's twins! I'm actually wishing for them lol!
> 
> ETA won't find out til my 12 week scan! :(

Made up or not sounds like a good reason to me! I'm going to keep everything crossed for twins for you!


----------



## JellyBeann

Diamonddust said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I read that too, I think it's to do with like muscle memory, your body knows what to do, so does it quicker? I might have made that up though!
> 
> I really hope it's twins! I'm actually wishing for them lol!
> 
> ETA won't find out til my 12 week scan! :(
> 
> Made up or not sounds like a good reason to me! I'm going to keep everything crossed for twins for you!Click to expand...

Thanks, Here's hoping, eh? In reality though, if I get to the scan, and it's only one healthy baby, I'll still be chuffed!


----------



## Diamonddust

JellyBeann said:


> Diamonddust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I read that too, I think it's to do with like muscle memory, your body knows what to do, so does it quicker? I might have made that up though!
> 
> I really hope it's twins! I'm actually wishing for them lol!
> 
> ETA won't find out til my 12 week scan! :(
> 
> Made up or not sounds like a good reason to me! I'm going to keep everything crossed for twins for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Here's hoping, eh? In reality though, if I get to the scan, and it's only one healthy baby, I'll still be chuffed!Click to expand...

Totally agree with that one! :thumbup:


----------



## Darkest

Welcome and congrats Diamond!

I'm down the road from you, i live in Ash. xx


----------



## Elhaym

welcome Diamonddust (love the username!)

I'm losing the plot - I had a major hysterical cry when I got home from work :( been feeling great today too - just took OH to say the slight wrong thing and I just went, haha. Bloody hormones.


----------



## lynne192

awww huge hugs hun i have been on a high today as i have been trying to keep my mind off of everything :D


----------



## Elhaym

Hi Lynne :D

In my defence, he was being an arse :growlmad: Oh well I'm over it now, LOL.


----------



## lynne192

mine was like that the other night lol he's away at his mum's staying for a few days back tomorrow but wee man's away for the weekend so we get some wee time :D really i should really start gutting house i did another digital test and its still 2-3 :(


----------



## lynze_an

Scan was perfect! Measuring 7wks 5days, hb 166! Words cannot describe how happy I am right now!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:yipee: so happy for you hun!! :D


----------



## lynne192

fantastic hun and heartbeat with myths suggests female :D lol enjoy hun xx


----------



## seaweed eater

That's fantastic, Lindsey! Congrats :happydance:


----------



## WantaBelly

Congrats Lynsey! :flower:


----------



## Elhaym

Woohoo! Glad everything is ok lindsey :)


----------



## kissyfacelala

lynze_an said:


> Scan was perfect! Measuring 7wks 5days, hb 166! Words cannot describe how happy I am right now!

woohoo! fantastic news!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lynze_an

Thank you ladies so much. Hubby is hoping for a boy, but Im thinking it is girl. At this point though, just a healthy baby will be perfect! GL to everyone else and congrats on the twins floridagirl! That is amazing!


----------



## lynze_an

kissyfacelala said:


> lynze_an said:
> 
> 
> Scan was perfect! Measuring 7wks 5days, hb 166! Words cannot describe how happy I am right now!
> 
> woohoo! fantastic news!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you! And congrats on your two babies! That is so neat


----------



## kissyfacelala

lynze_an said:


> kissyfacelala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynze_an said:
> 
> 
> Scan was perfect! Measuring 7wks 5days, hb 166! Words cannot describe how happy I am right now!
> 
> woohoo! fantastic news!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! And congrats on your two babies! That is so neatClick to expand...

Thanks! I am still in amazement! Our three pics of the scans are on the fridge and I cant stop staring at them! feeling so blessed!:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## lynne192

emmm i am addicted to cheese :D lol


----------



## hal423

Congrats Lindsey and Kissyface!

I just had my first scan as well and saw the tiny blob and a heartbeat :) I'm so relieved there's actually one in there because I don't feel pregnant at all!
 



Attached Files:







blob1.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lynne192

right bed time for me night all xx


----------



## lynze_an

Congrats Hal, it was such a load off, I however have had every symptom imaginable lol,, it's been pretty miserable, but so worth it


----------



## seaweed eater

That's a lovely blob, hal! Congrats :happydance:


----------



## BreeLeeC

Diamonddust said:


> Name (just first)? Laura
> 
> How old are you? 30 will be 31 in August
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? September 24th, 2012 based on my ovulation date
> 
> What # child is this for you? 1
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? boy (just a feeling)
> 
> Are you finding out the gender? Yes, can't wait!
> 
> How many months were you TTC? 9 months 2 losses
> 
> Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? I was placed on progestorone to kick start my periods as they have been having allot of stops and starts, various blood tests on days 21 and day 1's of periods, showed low FSH and LH and I was due to start clomid on the 18th, due to being 3 days late for my period than run a pregnancy test in the hospital and it came back a BFP! still very shocked but over the moon! hope I havent rambled on to much!!!

Congrats on your BFP!
I couldnt help notice where you are from. I live in Canada- quite the distance away but a lot of my family lives in England. Very close auntys and uncles!! My faves in fact. When I saw Farnham I was curious as to know if you are very close to Hedley? My aunt and uncle own a small family pub in arford, hedley. Do these names ring a bell? I've visited many times so i'm failry familar with the area....??? Sorry to be nosy but i got very excited to see where you are from :)


----------



## Darkest

Fab news lynze!!!

Congrats Hal. That's a lovely scan pic.


----------



## Smile181c

Love scan pics!! Glad everything went well (Lynze, hal and kissyface??) 

I'm 6 weeks today! :yipee:xx


----------



## Elhaym

Morning everyone! :hi: look what I got today!

https://www.imgur.com/3XuSd.jpg


----------



## Elhaym

Happy 6 weeks Smile! :happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

yay!!

Thankyou :flower:


----------



## JellyBeann

Elhaym said:


> Morning everyone! :hi: look what I got today!
> 
> https://www.imgur.com/3XuSd.jpg


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

YAYY!! Bet that's a load off for you!


----------



## Elhaym

Yup it certainly is! :) I've got one left I'm saving for next weekend when I'll hopefully get 3+ then NO MORE TESTS, haha :)

I woke up at 5.30 dying for the loo so did it then, and then couldn't get back to sleep so I am knackered already! x


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm currently living with roommates for another couple of weeks. And I could kill someone. I went in to my cupboard today, and someone *opened my box of chocolate granola* bars. I was saving those for midnight chocolate craving. And they were open. OH hates granola bars so it's not him. So I only have half a box left now, when I hadn't even touched *one*!! I am so hormonally angry, I could kill someone. Those are mine. You don't take them without asking, in fact, if they had asked I would have said no because they're like 4-5 bucks a box of 6! Those are mine!! ARGHHH I'm going to freak out when my roommates wake up. No one touches my food. Like, it's bad enough their dog ruins everything, and they try to use my dvds as a flat surface to roll joints, but who touches a pregnant woman's food?!!?!?! _I'm sooo out for blood now._


----------



## Elhaym

Oh no, the *******s :growlmad: coming between a pregnant woman and her food is punishable by death, IMO!


----------



## Diamonddust

Darkest said:


> Welcome and congrats Diamond!
> 
> I'm down the road from you, i live in Ash. xx

oh my thats great! congrats to you too, is this baby number 1 or ??


----------



## Diamonddust

Elhaym said:


> welcome Diamonddust (love the username!)
> 
> I'm losing the plot - I had a major hysterical cry when I got home from work :( been feeling great today too - just took OH to say the slight wrong thing and I just went, haha. Bloody hormones.

Thank you, I have to say I can relate to the crying, I seem to cry over everything at the moment and I am normally quite tough, OH says he likes the soppy Laura LOL


----------



## Elhaym

Haha its crazy isn't it, one minute I'm crying hysterically the next I am dancing about in joy..... all in the space of 10 minutes :haha:

Is that your cat in your userpic? They are stunning, that coat pattern is beautiful! What breed are they?


----------



## Darkest

Diamonddust said:


> Darkest said:
> 
> 
> Welcome and congrats Diamond!
> 
> I'm down the road from you, i live in Ash. xx
> 
> oh my thats great! congrats to you too, is this baby number 1 or ??Click to expand...

Thx. Pregnancy number 4, baby number 3 as this one is sticking! Got 1DS and 1DD.
Baby number 1 for you i see. Sorry about your previous losses. These ones are sticky baby's for all of us. :hugs:


Happy 6 weeks smile!!!


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks darkest :flower:

I NEED A CHEESE SANDWICH - still haven't had one!! :grr:


----------



## lynne192

oh no anyone else craving cheese?


----------



## Darkest

Nope, i'm craving chocolate. A nice craving to have but if it carries on i'll be the size of a house by 6 months pregnant!


----------



## JellyBeann

Darkest said:


> Nope, i'm craving chocolate. A nice craving to have but if it carries on i'll be the size of a house by 6 months pregnant!

I craved doughnuts with my last pregnancy and made DH go to get some after he'd finished work at midnight one Saturday...Tesco was closed so he went to spar, and their doughnuts were horrible :sick: so I made him take them away...I was then in a strop with him, the poor man lol!


----------



## lynne192

i can not touch anything sweet i hate chocolate last night i mean one tiny bite and i paid for it the whole night was god awful :( with my living son it was salt at the start then carrot cake and time outs :D


----------



## Smile181c

Apparently savoury cravings = boy and sweet cravings = girl!


----------



## lynne192

so they say but i am very much into believing that you crave what you need x


----------



## JellyBeann

Yeah, I craved sweet, and I had a boy!


----------



## Charlotteee

I'm craving meet xx


----------



## Elhaym

Both times its been savoury for me, and I usually love chocolate but just don't feel like it right now :) can't get enough of stuff like cheese, crackers, pork pies, and yesterday I bought some cocktail sausages, they were yummy! 

Can you believe I have a 6 pack of creme eggs in the cupboard and haven't eaten one yet! :haha:


----------



## Darkest

Elhaym said:


> Both times its been savoury for me, and I usually love chocolate but just don't feel like it right now :) can't get enough of stuff like cheese, crackers, pork pies, and yesterday I bought some cocktail sausages, they were yummy!
> 
> Can you believe I have a 6 pack of creme eggs in the cupboard and haven't eaten one yet! :haha:

Send them here, i'll give 'em a good home! :rofl:


----------



## Tasha

Hey girls, how are you all?

With Morgan (little boy) I craved caramel swirl doughnuts, and cherry drop sweets. With Naomi-Mae, Honey and Kaysie Blossom it seemed to be jacket potato, cheese and beans. And with Riley it was McCoys originial crisps dipped in diet coke :thumbup:

Atm I seem to be in love with cheese (which is making me ill), pickled onions and pickled beetroot. Although I dont think they are real cravings this early on :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

I love cherry drops!! Mmm! :munch:


----------



## JellyBeann

Ow...my boobies hurt! It's like they are full of milk, but they shouldn't be, LO only feeds at night...so it must be the pregnancy doing it!


----------



## Tasha

Smile181c said:


> I love cherry drops!! Mmm! :munch:

I havent had them since I was pregnant with Morgan and he is almost eight now, I over did it :haha:


----------



## Tasha

JellyBeann said:


> Ow...my boobies hurt! It's like they are full of milk, but they shouldn't be, LO only feeds at night...so it must be the pregnancy doing it!

My feel really full and sore, and I am not even BF so I cant imagine how yours feel :hugs:


----------



## JellyBeann

Tasha said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> Ow...my boobies hurt! It's like they are full of milk, but they shouldn't be, LO only feeds at night...so it must be the pregnancy doing it!
> 
> My feel really full and sore, and I am not even BF so I cant imagine how yours feel :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm really glad I'm getting more and more symptoms like this, helps me reassure myself this is a sticky pregnancy, I'm really starting to relax into it now and enjoy myself a bit! They feel really heavy, it's like when he was first born again lol, might have to dig out the breast pads if this carries on I think :rofl:


----------



## Smile181c

Mine are full and heavy too! Plus sore haha


----------



## Charlotteee

Mine aren't even sore today :(


----------



## Tasha

Charlotteee said:


> Mine aren't even sore today :(

My symptoms come and go hun, try not to worry. I know that is tough though. Have you had your Beta done?


----------



## Smile181c

mine were hardly sore yday hun I wouldn't worry too much xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Just rang. Results are back but doctor hasn't looked at them yet. Need to ring back later. I'm so worried that they've gone though. I dont feel sick or anything, saying that I feel quite nauseous now. I just want a scan :( xx


----------



## Smile181c

Fingers crossed - did they say when you should call back? x


----------



## Charlotteee

No, just later on xx


----------



## Elhaym

Cramps and stretching pains are stronger this afternoon, hope its just bean having a growth spurt, I am so paranoid I'm on constant knicker watch at the moment :wacko:

Good luck for your results charlotte xx


----------



## JellyBeann

Tasha said:


> Charlotteee said:
> 
> 
> Mine aren't even sore today :(
> 
> My symptoms come and go hun, try not to worry. I know that is tough though. Have you had your Beta done?Click to expand...

Mine too,especially last thing at night and first thing in the morning, they're hardly there at all !


----------



## Tasha

Charlotteee said:


> Just rang. Results are back but doctor hasn't looked at them yet. Need to ring back later. I'm so worried that they've gone though. I dont feel sick or anything, saying that I feel quite nauseous now. I just want a scan :( xx

:hugs::hugs: There are many women who dont know they are pregnant until much further on than we are because they dont have any symptoms hun. Look at me with Honey, she was my third baby and I was 22 weeks when I found out with her. :thumbup:

ETA Good luck hun, I am sure they will bring good news


----------



## Tasha

I am sooooooooooo tired all the time, had another nap today :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

I'm struggling at work today. Gonna have to have a nap when I get home before I go to this birthday party tonight! I'm not cut out for it now :haha:


----------



## Tasha

Enjoy your nap smile. With my first pregnancy, I was about 4 months pregnant on Christmas Eve and we went to the pub which is the sort you go and dance in, and I fell asleep on the sofa in there :haha: DH couldnt believe I could fall asleep with all that noise, but when a pregnant woman has to sleep, she has to sleep :haha:

I just did another digital :dohh:


----------



## JellyBeann

haha, I really want to do my digital, but I don't, I'm scared lol! I'll wait until at least next weekend!


----------



## Smile181c

:haha:

I'm hoping a nap after work will prevent me from getting tired and leaving the party early tonight! 

Put the tests down! :haha:


----------



## Tasha

JellyBeann said:


> haha, I really want to do my digital, but I don't, I'm scared lol! I'll wait until at least next weekend!

I got a 3+ on my last one, so dont even know why I did another :haha: mind you they say dont do digitals after six weeks, and as my scan said was some where between 5 and 6 weeks, I needed to use this before next week when i am 6 to 7 weeks. That is my excuse and I am sticking to it :haha:

When did you do the 1-2 one in your avatar?


----------



## Tasha

Smile181c said:


> :haha:
> 
> I'm hoping a nap after work will prevent me from getting tired and leaving the party early tonight!
> 
> Put the tests down! :haha:

I hope the nap does :thumbup:

Eeek, bossy. :haha:


----------



## Tasha

Girls I have some how left the group on fb, can someone add me again please :flower:


----------



## Charlotteee

I've done two tests today hah xx


----------



## Tasha

Charlotteee said:


> I've done two tests today hah xx

Lol Charlotte, I have been so good this pregnancy and just used 4 digitals and about 6 or 8 first response, but last time I literally did one every single time I went for a wee, so about 5 times a day :rofl:

We need a catch up soon :flower:


----------



## Charlotteee

Yes we do :)

Hahaha! I've done 4 Asda tests and two digital tests. OH doesnt know about these asda ones, I bought them doing the shop today haha xx


----------



## Elhaym

Jellybeann I'm doing my last digi next Saturday, we can do them at the same time if you like, moral support ha :)

I'm trying to think of what tests I've done - an IC, a superdrug, a FRER, a boots digi and a clearblue digi. One cb digi left then I am done :haha:

Ugh I would kill for a nap.... I'm cramping and just want a nice warm bath and a lie down, one hour left to go :(


----------



## Smile181c

I did 2 asda cheapies, 2 FRERS, 2 normal FR ones and 4 doctors ones :haha:


----------



## Diamonddust

> Congrats on your BFP!
> I couldnt help notice where you are from. I live in Canada- quite the distance away but a lot of my family lives in England. Very close auntys and uncles!! My faves in fact. When I saw Farnham I was curious as to know if you are very close to Hedley? My aunt and uncle own a small family pub in arford, hedley. Do these names ring a bell? I've visited many times so i'm failry familar with the area....??? Sorry to be nosy but i got very excited to see where you are from :)

Thanks very much :flower: I am over the moon, I took another test this morning a digital LOL I swae I am obsessed with double checking!! well I think it's a triple check now! 

Anyhow... yes I am about 8 miles from Headly although I can't say I have visited the area, I may have to check out the country pub when it gets warmer though! and not to worry, your not being nosey at all :)


----------



## Tasha

Charlotteee said:


> Yes we do :)
> 
> Hahaha! I've done 4 Asda tests and two digital tests. OH doesnt know about these asda ones, I bought them doing the shop today haha xx

:rofl: Asda ones are super cheap so these ones dont count :winkwink:


----------



## Tasha

Elhaym said:


> Jellybeann I'm doing my last digi next Saturday, we can do them at the same time if you like, moral support ha :)
> 
> I'm trying to think of what tests I've done - an IC, a superdrug, a FRER, a boots digi and a clearblue digi. One cb digi left then I am done :haha:
> 
> Ugh I would kill for a nap.... I'm cramping and just want a nice warm bath and a lie down, one hour left to go :(

:hugs::hugs: hope the hour flies by and that the cramping eases


----------



## Tasha

Smile181c said:


> I did 2 asda cheapies, 2 FRERS, 2 normal FR ones and 4 doctors ones :haha:

:rofl: you sound like me. But our doctors dont do tests now


----------



## JellyBeann

Tasha said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> haha, I really want to do my digital, but I don't, I'm scared lol! I'll wait until at least next weekend!
> 
> I got a 3+ on my last one, so dont even know why I did another :haha: mind you they say dont do digitals after six weeks, and as my scan said was some where between 5 and 6 weeks, I needed to use this before next week when i am 6 to 7 weeks. That is my excuse and I am sticking to it :haha:
> 
> When did you do the 1-2 one in your avatar?Click to expand...

I did that one when I was (according to LMP) 4+2, so about 4 or 5 days ago lol, gosh, it seems like it has been ages haha!



Elhaym said:


> Jellybeann I'm doing my last digi next Saturday, we can do them at the same time if you like, moral support ha :)
> 
> I'm trying to think of what tests I've done - an IC, a superdrug, a FRER, a boots digi and a clearblue digi. One cb digi left then I am done :haha:
> 
> Ugh I would kill for a nap.... I'm cramping and just want a nice warm bath and a lie down, one hour left to go :(

Yay...let's do them together! Aww, hope you enjoy your bath later on!


----------



## Charlotteee

This babys a keeper :) she said my levels were perfectly normal for how far gone I was, she didnt say how high though xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Just asked her, they were 5219 on Wednesdays, my ticker is one day out so I was 5+2 x


----------



## Darkest

That sounds fab Charlotte!


----------



## holywoodmum

17 pages to catch up on - eek! Back soon...


----------



## rachieroo

It took me ages to catch up, im not leaving it that long again lol!! 

Congrats and welcome to the new ladies...

I was told that it is perfectly fine to eat peanuts during pregnancy as long as your not allergic yourself!! Its hard to keep up with all the guidelines as they are constantly changing!

AFM I am crapping myself for my scan on Monday :( i just want it over now, just so i know either way! Also, i am having a bit of trouble in work. I work in a nursing home that has heavy residents, and i have been refusing to lift certain residents, well i finally had a risk assessment done, which said that i shouldnt be lifting or anything so iv finally had something to back up my refusals, now there is a gobby carer who is telling everyone that i am making her life harder by refusing to do certain things and that if i cant do the work i shouldnt be there! Gah i am soo angry (think the hormones arent helping) iv worked there alot longer than her, and she has got such a cheek from all the things that have happened involving her over the last 2 years!! and what really annoys me is her daughter works in the hospital, and she has told me that she isnt allowed to do half the stuff i am and there is another girl working with me who is pregnant and she is constantly protecting her! what makes me different??? Sorry for the rant lol, im just annoyed lol! xx


----------



## rachieroo

Also meant to ask, am i the only one too scared to have sex right now?? lol i know its fine to, and i did it when pregnant before, but im just too scared lol!! Iv told OH we can on Monday if everything is ok with the scan (sooo spontaneous lol) but i dont know why that changes anything haha!


----------



## JellyBeann

rachieroo said:


> Also meant to ask, am i the only one too scared to have sex right now?? lol i know its fine to, and i did it when pregnant before, but im just too scared lol!! Iv told OH we can on Monday if everything is ok with the scan (sooo spontaneous lol) but i dont know why that changes anything haha!

I am a bit scared! I don't know if I want to wait til 12 weeks 'just in case'


----------



## holywoodmum

Elhyam, even lemsip is on the naughty list now - pseudoephidrene is not recommended when pregnant!! Loving the digi :)
Congratulations Jen and Laura!!
Chell, sorry you had a poor outcome at scan, Hopefully clearer on Tuesday x
Miss Malteser, where we are, the history etc you had done at first appointment gets taken at the time of booking in at hospital, so coincides for scan at 12 weeks (and a very long appointment!) sounds quite normal!
As for the meat, was she on about raw or cooked meats? I shan't be changing my meat buying habits it has to be said. 
Freeg, hope it goes well at scan next week!
Soph, i hope the next fortnight doesn't drag for you hun.
Lynze
Lyndsay, glad scan went well!! was that a big change in due date?
Alexis, hope you find whoever got you food! Do your roommates know you are prengnant?
Lindsay, great news on your scan!
And hal too!! I am getting very jealous of them all now!
Smile, I'm craving food in general - sweet and savoury - maybe boy girl twins haha!
Charlotte those beta numbers sound good :)
Rachel hope it goes well on Monday. Stick up for yourself at work - don't let them get you down! Also re DTD, I haven't had the chance, DH in Germany!

As for me, tired, starved, nothing strange or startling, so I suppose I should be thankful. Struggling to keep up with you all now - can't get on FB or BnB at work!!


----------



## sarah55

rachieroo said:


> Also meant to ask, am i the only one too scared to have sex right now?? lol i know its fine to, and i did it when pregnant before, but im just too scared lol!! Iv told OH we can on Monday if everything is ok with the scan (sooo spontaneous lol) but i dont know why that changes anything haha!

Far too scared too- love the spontaneous approach though, may be booking a date with the DH after our 3 month scan, poor thing ;)

Hi to all the new ladies here :hi: I've had no Internet for the past two days and it felt like I had lost my right arm!! Have been reading the posts but unable to reply as what reception I did have didn't hold out long enough for me to reply! Grrrrrrrr!!

Charlottee- yay for HCG levels, looking really good for you!!


As for all you testers out there, it's so addictive isn't it?? Not happy with my 3 digis and 3 cheapies (including one from the hospital) I have just ordered some more- don't know what I'm expecting to see, but it keeps me busy ;) Somebody stop me!!


----------



## rachieroo

sarah55 said:


> rachieroo said:
> 
> 
> Also meant to ask, am i the only one too scared to have sex right now?? lol i know its fine to, and i did it when pregnant before, but im just too scared lol!! Iv told OH we can on Monday if everything is ok with the scan (sooo spontaneous lol) but i dont know why that changes anything haha!
> 
> Far too scared too- love the spontaneous approach though, may be booking a date with the DH after our 3 month scan, poor thing ;)
> 
> Hi to all the new ladies here :hi: I've had no Internet for the past two days and it felt like I had lost my right arm!! Have been reading the posts but unable to reply as what reception I did have didn't hold out long enough for me to reply! Grrrrrrrr!!
> 
> Charlottee- yay for HCG levels, looking really good for you!!
> 
> As for all you testers out there, it's so addictive isn't it?? Not happy with my 3 digis and 3 cheapies (including one from the hospital) I have just ordered some more- don't know what I'm expecting to see, but it keeps me busy ;) Somebody stop me!!Click to expand...

I know I kinda feel sorry for him, everytime he tries to make his 'moves' and i say no, its like shooting a puppy!! He gives me this look but he has given up asking now lol!! And i still have 4 boxes of cheapies to go through so dont worry lol! xx


----------



## sarah55

Lol yep my DH pulls the same sad face and leaves me feeling like I've kicked a puppy!! Yay for more boxes of cheapies, can go dolally testing together ;)


----------



## nervouswait

I definitely have been to scared to have sex even though I know its fine!! We finally DTD last night and of course I had some very small spotting today that just made me even more paranoid!


----------



## seaweed eater

I didn't know that about sweet and savory cravings predicting gender. I don't really believe it for myself though because I rarely crave sweets anyway, and so far this pregnancy has been no different, so it's probably just my usual taste. Somehow thinking of all food makes me sick at the moment EXCEPT for soft cheeses I'm not allowed to have :lol:

Rachie, :hugs: I have a scan on Monday and am starting to feel nervous about it too. I've been trying to feel hopeful and excited and it would be so devastating for that to have to end. I've had tons of symptoms and no bleeding (knock on wood) but I know that isn't a guarantee of anything. Fingers crossed for both of us.

Also, yes, I too have been scared to have sex...I would be so scared to see that spotting even if rationally I knew it was probably ok. Eek. Also I have a friend who has placenta previa and actually did do some harm by having sex. I know it's not statistically likely at all but the fact that I know of a case like that scares me.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Tasha said:


> Girls I have some how left the group on fb, can someone add me again please :flower:

Tasha, when I try adding you it says "you cannot add an old member of the group who has not requested to be added again". Do you know what they mean? :shrug:

*DBCG *- you had an appt today, correct? how did it go hun? :)


----------



## Elhaym

regarding :sex: - I'm not really feeling in the mood and I think DH is still a bit anxious too, we had a go the other night and kind of stopped halfway through like 'yeah... this isn't working really is it, let's wait for a bit :haha:' I feel sorry for him, bless him!

Oh FloridaGirl I made my first midwife appt today :happydance: can you put me on the list? it's 29th February. I'll be 10 weeks, I'd have like to have seen her earlier to be honest but they were pretty booked up! God it seems a million years away....


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'll add you now :flow:


----------



## Avaria

Hello to everyone! I am due in Sept 23 2012 (approximately)!! please add me to the group :)


----------



## Avaria

Name (just first)? Jama

How old are you? 34 (35 will be in April)

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? Sept 23, 2012 - EDD calculator :)

What # child is this for you? 2

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Girl i hope!!!!!

Are you finding out the gender? Yes!!

How many months were you TTC? 4

Are you on any meds o help support your pregnancy? None


----------



## Elhaym

Welcome Jama and huge congrats on your BFP! :D

How are you feeling at the moment? We are very close in dates :) I've no sickness yet, but tired, crampy and so hungry all the time, haha x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Avaria said:


> Name (just first)? Jama
> 
> How old are you? 34 (35 will be in April)
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? Sept 23, 2012 - EDD calculator :)
> 
> What # child is this for you? 2
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Girl i hope!!!!!
> 
> Are you finding out the gender? Yes!!
> 
> How many months were you TTC? 4
> 
> Are you on any meds o help support your pregnancy? None

welcome and congrats hun!!

Elhaym, I'm with your on the constantly hungry thing.. I've got really bad MS at the mo, but I'm always hungry! It's getting to be a chore and if I don't eat, that triggers the MS too :sick: :wacko:


----------



## DBCG

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> Girls I have some how left the group on fb, can someone add me again please :flower:
> 
> Tasha, when I try adding you it says "you cannot add an old member of the group who has not requested to be added again". Do you know what they mean? :shrug:
> 
> *DBCG *- you had an appt today, correct? how did it go hun? :)Click to expand...


Yes I had an appointment this morning bright and early at 7:45 am! It went well I think, this is my first pregnancy so I am new to all of this. They did a pap smear, blood work, and I had a scan. My lmp was dec 6, but i know i ovulated dec 26th, so I knew it was prob too early to see anything on a scan. So I didnt have my hopes up too high. We did see the sac and yolk, and what they "think" is the baby. They did not seem concerned about anything, and it makes it seem more real now that I saw the lil blob :) 

I have another scan scheduled for feb 17th. Hope to see more then!


----------



## DBCG

Avaria said:


> Name (just first)? Jama
> 
> How old are you? 34 (35 will be in April)
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? Sept 23, 2012 - EDD calculator :)
> 
> What # child is this for you? 2
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Girl i hope!!!!!
> 
> Are you finding out the gender? Yes!!
> 
> How many months were you TTC? 4
> 
> Are you on any meds o help support your pregnancy? None

Welcome Jama! Congrats on the BFP


----------



## Avaria

Elhaym said:


> Welcome Jama and huge congrats on your BFP! :D
> 
> How are you feeling at the moment? We are very close in dates :) I've no sickness yet, but tired, crampy and so hungry all the time, haha x

Hi Elhaym! thanks!

Well, I don't feel ANYTHING so far...no sickness (thanks God!), i can't say I feel tired...and I'm not hungry... :) well, accutally like my first pregnancy about 10 years ago :happydance: I hope it won't change :coffee:


----------



## lynne192

had a bit of a scare today had bleeding so ended up in A&E luckily after 5hours it ended well and my levels after being only 27last week are now over 1,850 so looking good and to go back monday for more bloods and maybe a scan...


----------



## Avaria

Girls, my first pregnancy was not in UK, so I am wondering - is there any chance to get my scan earlier than 12 weeks?! i guess it needs to be done in private hospital? Or I can just ask my future (didn't contact anyone from GP yet) midwife to do it earlier?? During my first pregnancy I've been sent to scan as soon as I asked and I've been under control every single month (blood test and urine test) + planned scan at 12 months, 20 months and one more i don't already remember when :) 

My son is 9 now and I feel like this is my "first" pregnancy lol. I forgot everything!!!


----------



## Elhaym

lynne192 said:


> had a bit of a scare today had bleeding so ended up in A&E luckily after 5hours it ended well and my levels after being only 27last week are now over 1,850 so looking good and to go back monday for more bloods and maybe a scan...

OMG Lynne glad you're OK! :hugs: those numbers sound brilliant! Hppe all goes well for monday - how far will you be then approximately, if they scan what will you be able to see you think? x

Avaria if you want an earlier scan you will have to go private yeah, they'd only scan you earlier on NHS in case of bleeding or complications. Have a google around your area some places are like £100 but I found a place with good reviews on here that did a dating scan for £65 last time I was pregnant. Glad you're feeling OK at the moment! x


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeah, my roommates do know I'm preggo. I woke my OH up to ask if he ate them, I was livid! He then mentioned that Ive been sleep eating again. Which sounds weird but I did it a lot when I was a kid. It only happens very very occasionally now, but it apparently picked back up during pregnancy. This explains where my food's been going. And only the snack food that's easy to eat lol!


----------



## frantastic20

Helloooooo all... Thought I'd nip on quickly with a (pretty rubbish, sorry, photo of photo) picture of Beanie! I had an early scan yesterday after my symptom-losing panic and everything is fine... She (I'm saying she because I want a girl and it annoys DH) measures 13mm which is about right and I saw the little heartbeat racing away! Very exciting!

Anyway, I've just read all the messages since last time I was on and wanted to say hi (and Alexis I just had a giggle at the way you figured out your food was disappearing - hope you hadn't already done any ass-kicking!!)

Hope everyone is well and has a lovely weekend! xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Beanie1.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## WantaBelly

Frantastic, such a lovey pic of your lil one, I'm glad you could get in to see "her".


----------



## Flyergirl

Bah - iPad crashed and ate my post. Wanted to pop in and say goodnight all, and congratulations to the ladies just joining. How are you all doing? This week at work has been almost a complete write-off. Glad I am at home and hidden when not traveling because I am quite pudgy around the middle these days! So I am living in leggings and long sweaters. In 2 weeks, I will be working at a conference with my boss and a colleague. Drink will be taken but not by me - I stopped on Jan 8th, I just didn't feel like it anymore, and 10 days later, I found out why  But eyebrows will be raised as before all this, I was fond of cocktails and wine and digestifs. I'm trying to keep this on the downlow until week 13, but between the pudge and the not drinking, I don't know...

I'm not sleeping very well because I'm too excited, and every time I go to the bathroom - which is like 100 times per day lol - I'm afraid I'll see blood. How do women go through this multiple times in their lives without losing their minds?!?


----------



## WantaBelly

Flyergirl said:


> Bah - iPad crashed and ate my post. Wanted to pop in and say goodnight all, and congratulations to the ladies just joining. How are you all doing? This week at work has been almost a complete write-off. Glad I am at home and hidden when not traveling because I am quite pudgy around the middle these days! So I am living in leggings and long sweaters. In 2 weeks, I will be working at a conference with my boss and a colleague. Drink will be taken but not by me - I stopped on Jan 8th, I just didn't feel like it anymore, and 10 days later, I found out why  But eyebrows will be raised as before all this, I was fond of cocktails and wine and digestifs. I'm trying to keep this on the downlow until week 13, but between the pudge and the not drinking, I don't know...
> 
> A friend of mine had the same issue so she told everyone she was on some medication for a respiratory infection and couldn't mix it with alcohol, just an idea!


----------



## frantastic20

I have a similar problem - one week today my company holds a New Year Ball where drinks are consumed in large amounts (particularly since there's wine and beer provided on every table!)... I've already mentioned to my team that I'm not drinking in January for a bit of a detox! :thumbup:

I'm more worried about questions from people I've worked with in other 
areas in the past, whom I am still friends with... Ah well, maybe they'll all be too drunk to notice! :happydance:




Flyergirl said:


> Bah - iPad crashed and ate my post. Wanted to pop in and say goodnight all, and congratulations to the ladies just joining. How are you all doing? This week at work has been almost a complete write-off. Glad I am at home and hidden when not traveling because I am quite pudgy around the middle these days! So I am living in leggings and long sweaters. In 2 weeks, I will be working at a conference with my boss and a colleague. Drink will be taken but not by me - I stopped on Jan 8th, I just didn't feel like it anymore, and 10 days later, I found out why  But eyebrows will be raised as before all this, I was fond of cocktails and wine and digestifs. I'm trying to keep this on the downlow until week 13, but between the pudge and the not drinking, I don't know...
> 
> I'm not sleeping very well because I'm too excited, and every time I go to the bathroom - which is like 100 times per day lol - I'm afraid I'll see blood. How do women go through this multiple times in their lives without losing their minds?!?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Bring your own juice and throw it into your cup, most people will just think you're drinking anyways


----------



## JellyBeann

I'm starting to really get a bump on me lol, I'm only 5 weeks!! I'm not going to be able to keep this much longer the rate I'm going, I'm going to have to live in leggings/joggers and loose/long tops!

How is everyone else this morning, I have a funny taste in my mouth (not metallic, just funny) and I also have my sicky feeling back, just in the pit of my stomach again, sitting there, tormenting me! :grr:


----------



## Jennah33

JellyBeann said:


> I'm starting to really get a bump on me lol, I'm only 5 weeks!! I'm not going to be able to keep this much longer the rate I'm going, I'm going to have to live in leggings/joggers and loose/long tops!
> 
> How is everyone else this morning, I have a funny taste in my mouth (not metallic, just funny) and I also have my sicky feeling back, just in the pit of my stomach again, sitting there, tormenting me! :grr:

Eat little and often.. yes I'm bloated... not a bump lol but bloated. God I just found a pic when I was 14 wks preg with the twins and I was in my size 10 jeans!! Yet as 16 weeks I had a huge bump!! x


----------



## Jennah33

Don't forget our facebook group guys... PM floridagirl to be added x


----------



## JellyBeann

Jennah33 said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> I'm starting to really get a bump on me lol, I'm only 5 weeks!! I'm not going to be able to keep this much longer the rate I'm going, I'm going to have to live in leggings/joggers and loose/long tops!
> 
> How is everyone else this morning, I have a funny taste in my mouth (not metallic, just funny) and I also have my sicky feeling back, just in the pit of my stomach again, sitting there, tormenting me! :grr:
> 
> Eat little and often.. yes I'm bloated... not a bump lol but bloated. *God I just found a pic when I was 14 wks preg with the twins and I was in my size 10 jeans*!! Yet as 16 weeks I had a huge bump!! xClick to expand...

Wow! That's impressive especially with twins! I think I had to start wearing maternity jeans at about 15 weeks! (I only had one in my belly though)


----------



## Elhaym

Morning ladies! :hi:

frantastic, love the pic, I'm glad baby is OK! :D

I'm not too bloated or anything yet, I've got a feeling I'll be one of those who won't show for months and I'll be wanting a bump! I'm skinny but I've always had a little pudgy belly so it's not looking any different right now, LOL.

Jennah that's amazing you were still in your size 10s at 14 wks with your twins! :thumbup:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I was a double zero before this, now I've gained over ten pounds. Babies do not need that much room right away lol. Me and LO are gonna have a chat about this when they come out.


----------



## Elhaym

Haha alexis :haha:

Speaking of drinking etc, I have a friend visiting today who I don't see very often who is asking me to meet them at the pub. I don't really feel like going as the smell of alcohol makes me feel queasy right now plus all the cig smoke (I recently quit). Wondering if I should get her to come round here and tell her my situation as I feel bad not seeing her...I just hope she can keep it a secret for now! What do you ladies reckon? x


----------



## mrsine

Maybe you should ask to meet at a cafe instead


----------



## Elhaym

mrsine said:


> Maybe you should ask to meet at a cafe instead

I could, but it's a meet up with a lot of our friends so they'll be there most of the afternoon, I don't think she can leave just to meet with me. Maybe I'll pop up and have a lemonade and tell her to come down to my house later on? The good thing is I've never been a drinker and she knows I don't really like pubs anyway so it won't be too strange for me, ha.


----------



## mrsine

Oh I see. Ok goodluck!


----------



## lyndsay49

Morning ladies, how are you all? Im feeling OK today I think im going to tell my parents today, im a bit nervous after last time with my MC but im sure they will be thrilled.

I also am supposed to go on a works night out soon, I was thinking of not going, because a lot of my work mates see me as a bit of a party girl and when im not drinking they will guess straight away! 
Maybe I could buy coke and pretend it's vodka and coke??

Anyways I need to put the dying swan act on before OH asks me to help him decorate the kitchen :coffee: I just cannot be ar**d!


----------



## mrsine

Haha about the acting! I plan to do that every once in a while. Its not easy carrying a whole human being!!!


----------



## Charlotteee

Had a spot of blood last night straight after sex. Was literally a spot. Not had anymore now though so think OH was too rough lol x


----------



## Diamonddust

Morning Ladies :) 

Hope everyone is feeling well, Charlotte I am sure it's nothing to worry about, maybe get your OH to be more careful next time LOL, I know me and my OH have had sex twice since we found out and its a bit awkward both trying to be careful! 

Im feeling really bloated today and i've been having the slight cramps and back aches for about 2 weeks now, It started prior to my period and has continued, I'm pretty bloated (like I would be before a period) 3 + pos tests so I am not going mad and hospital confirmed lol, I cant help but worry, this is all normal right??? I feel like I am going a bit mad! 

I couldnt keep quiet about my BFP, my mummy and grandma know as well as my best friend, I was going to keep it quiet but I coupldnt, my OH says I should have kept quiet "just in case" but I figure if the worse was to happen I cant see the people I told not being supportive right?? 

Also cant stop crying, I bought a digi test from boots yesterday and it was like £13.89 and OH took me for a meal last night he checked our balance on the phone and he asked what i'd bought in boots, I didnt want to tell him, but I couldnt lie, he got all annoyed with me, didnt get why I needed to check, I burst into tears and had to hide in the loo!! I feel like a right plum I cry over the stupid things! 

Sorry for rambling on xx


----------



## freeeg

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Avaria said:
> 
> 
> Name (just first)? Jama
> 
> How old are you? 34 (35 will be in April)
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? Sept 23, 2012 - EDD calculator :)
> 
> What # child is this for you? 2
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Girl i hope!!!!!
> 
> Are you finding out the gender? Yes!!
> 
> How many months were you TTC? 4
> 
> Are you on any meds o help support your pregnancy? None
> 
> welcome and congrats hun!!
> 
> Elhaym, I'm with your on the constantly hungry thing.. I've got really bad MS at the mo, but I'm always hungry! It's getting to be a chore and if I don't eat, that triggers the MS too :sick: :wacko:Click to expand...

Welcome and congrats Jama!!! :happydance:

I finally threw up yesterday after a long looooong day of MS. Also eating all the time other wise i feel nauseous. Today though different story, everything i smell is triggering MS. Isn't helping that I already have a cold and cough and after throwing up last night you can add sore throat. Woke up this morning with no voice :dohh:



lynne192 said:


> had a bit of a scare today had bleeding so ended up in A&E luckily after 5hours it ended well and my levels after being only 27last week are now over 1,850 so looking good and to go back monday for more bloods and maybe a scan...

Glad it was all ok. 



MommaAlexis said:


> Yeah, my roommates do know I'm preggo. I woke my OH up to ask if he ate them, I was livid! He then mentioned that Ive been sleep eating again. Which sounds weird but I did it a lot when I was a kid. It only happens very very occasionally now, but it apparently picked back up during pregnancy. This explains where my food's been going. And only the snack food that's easy to eat lol!

Sorry Alex but I couldn't help but laugh about your mystery thief being you. never heard of sleep eating before but it's better i guess than waking up in the middle of the night and making something to eat and then can't go back to sleep. I sort of feel jealous now :winkwink:



Jennah33 said:


> Don't forget our facebook group guys... PM floridagirl to be added x

is it a secret group?? none of my fb friends know.


----------



## JellyBeann

My digi test is staring me out! It's also shouting "use me....use meeeee!" I've shut it in a drawer hoping it'll keep it quiet!!


----------



## Elhaym

JellyBeann said:


> My digi test is staring me out! It's also shouting "use me....use meeeee!" I've shut it in a drawer hoping it'll keep it quiet!!

RESIST WOMAN!! :haha:


----------



## JellyBeann

Elhaym said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> My digi test is staring me out! It's also shouting "use me....use meeeee!" I've shut it in a drawer hoping it'll keep it quiet!!
> 
> RESIST WOMAN!! :haha:Click to expand...

I'm trying!! haha! If I need to pee on something, I'll pee on my ICs lol, that's my method of thinking right now!


----------



## Tasha

Flyergirl said:


> Bah - iPad crashed and ate my post. Wanted to pop in and say goodnight all, and congratulations to the ladies just joining. How are you all doing? This week at work has been almost a complete write-off. Glad I am at home and hidden when not traveling because I am quite pudgy around the middle these days! So I am living in leggings and long sweaters. In 2 weeks, I will be working at a conference with my boss and a colleague. Drink will be taken but not by me - I stopped on Jan 8th, I just didn't feel like it anymore, and 10 days later, I found out why  But eyebrows will be raised as before all this, I was fond of cocktails and wine and digestifs. I'm trying to keep this on the downlow until week 13, but between the pudge and the not drinking, I don't know...
> 
> I'm not sleeping very well because I'm too excited, and every time I go to the bathroom - which is like 100 times per day lol - I'm afraid I'll see blood. How do women go through this multiple times in their lives without losing their minds?!?

What about virgin cocktails hun?


----------



## Elhaym

JB - You know I was just about to come back and post 'have you got any ICs to pee on in the meantime' then saw your post :haha: I might do one too, I haven't done an IC since 11 dpo and it was super faint! x


----------



## Tasha

lyndsay49 said:


> Morning ladies, how are you all? Im feeling OK today I think im going to tell my parents today, im a bit nervous after last time with my MC but im sure they will be thrilled.
> 
> I also am supposed to go on a works night out soon, I was thinking of not going, because a lot of my work mates see me as a bit of a party girl and when im not drinking they will guess straight away!
> Maybe I could buy coke and pretend it's vodka and coke??
> 
> Anyways I need to put the dying swan act on before OH asks me to help him decorate the kitchen :coffee: I just cannot be ar**d!

An orange juice is easier to pretend is an orange and vodka because coke goes paler with vodka added whereas orange it isnt as noticable, even better would be virgin cocktails :flower:


----------



## JellyBeann

Elhaym said:


> JB - You know I was just about to come back and post 'have you got any ICs to pee on in the meantime' then saw your post :haha: I might do one too, I haven't done an IC since 11 dpo and it was super faint! x

Mine were super faint also, but idk what DPO I was, I was 4w2d preggo though, so it's been 5 days!! I'm kinda scared incase they come up neg though lol!


----------



## Tasha

Charlotteee said:


> Had a spot of blood last night straight after sex. Was literally a spot. Not had anymore now though so think OH was too rough lol x

Lots of women have a super sensitive cervix in pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

freeeg said:


> is it a secret group?? none of my fb friends know.

It is a secret group :flower:

Floridagirl, I have requested to join again :flower:


----------



## Avaria

I want to join too!! What should I do? How can I find Floridagirl on facebook??


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations Jama!
Dbcg glad appt and scan good.
Lynne tjat sounds like a great increase in your numbers!
Fran, love the scan!
Alexis, sleep eating explains a lot! 
Freeg sorry you're feeling rough. Fb group is secret :)

As for me, anpther week without DH down. Work approved my career break but not to start when i want. Need to negotiate...
Still just sore boobS, fat tum and extreme hunger


----------



## JellyBeann

The line came up before the control line! WOOP! Sticky bean!!

And when it dried:

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=328058&amp;d=1327157815


----------



## holywoodmum

Test looks good!


----------



## JellyBeann

It does, doesn't it!? :happydance:


----------



## lynne192

test looking good :D


----------



## Elhaym

that's a great dark line for an IC! :D

I wanna do one now! x


----------



## x Helen x

Hello ladies! *waves*

I am due September 14th, and I have a feeling I may be having a boy :blue: (just a gut instinct, but would be thrilled with either!).


----------



## Elhaym

Hi Helen, welcome and congrats :hi:

I'm not getting any gender vibes for mine... my OH thinks boy though. Will be interesting to see if you do end up on team blue :D


----------



## seaweed eater

I've been thinking boy all along, but now that my symptoms have been worse I'm thinking girl or twins :lol: I actually really think it might be twins! There are no twins anywhere in my family so I know it's extremely unlikely...but we'll find out on Monday!


----------



## JellyBeann

I thought boy up until the start of the third trimester with my first, then for some reason I switched to girl the day I entered the third trimester, just a gut thing, but he was a :boy:


----------



## Charlotteee

Sooooo broody. Just been having snuggles with my friends newborn. Awwww xxx


----------



## JellyBeann

'Naww...I love newborns, they are really snuggly!


----------



## Elhaym

Aaaaaaaaaand...... I think the nausea is finally kicking in... just when I'm about to eat too! Had none last time so taking it as a good sign.

Awww Charlotte there is nothing cuter is there :cloud9:


----------



## fidget

Hiya ladies, another september mummy here :)


Name: Ebony 

How old are you? 21

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? going by LMP, 13th September

What # child is this for you? 2

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? hmm, have morning sickness which i didn't last time, maybe girl?

Are you finding out the gender? Yes, need to know whether to keep stuff or buy new things!

How many months were you TTC? i wasn't lol

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? No


----------



## Charlotteee

Haha I got the date of my lmp wrong. I'm further on. I had it as the Monday but it was the Friday. So I'm 6 weeks one day :)


----------



## Elhaym

Feel better after eating, just the smell made me feel funny for some reason!

Hi ebony, welcome and congrats :hi:

Charlotte yay you've gained 3 days! x


----------



## JellyBeann

Charlotte...YAY 3 days! WOO!


----------



## Riliye

Geez! I'm gone for a couple days and suddenly am a bazillion pages behind! 

Well anyways, an update on what was going on before: 

So I threw up everything, even mouthfuls of water, for over 24 hours. The MS was so bad that it woke me up at 4am to go rushing to the toilet. Finally after throwing up 3 more times in less than 2 hours I called the on-call doctor at my practice. She was extremely concerned about dehydration and sent me to the Immediate Care center. 

It took the Immediate Care center almost 2 hours to make me *stop* throwing up. They gave me Zofran, but it came back up immediately. Ended up having to get a shot to get ANYTHING to stay down at all. I was shaking so badly when they tried to draw bloods from me that I have this huge horrendous bruise now. I've been calling it my battle wound. :haha:

So the Immediate Care doctor wrote me a 10 day prescription for Zofran, which has worked like a charm -- I'm still very tired and weak from almost 48 hours of no food, but things seem to be looking up now at least. Hoping this means that my little bean is safe and secure in there and already snickering away at how naughty he's been. 

The DH starts orientation at work today! So excited. He'll be full-time, which means I can cut my hours down some...at least until the worst of this MS is over. Unfortunately due to my stay in Immediate Care, most everyone at work now knows I'm prego...so much for waiting until after my scan at 8 weeks!


----------



## Diamonddust

evening all, I'm trying to keep up with all the pages but I seem to miss so much!! off to read about everyones day


----------



## Diamonddust

WantaBelly said:


> Flyergirl said:
> 
> 
> Bah - iPad crashed and ate my post. Wanted to pop in and say goodnight all, and congratulations to the ladies just joining. How are you all doing? This week at work has been almost a complete write-off. Glad I am at home and hidden when not traveling because I am quite pudgy around the middle these days! So I am living in leggings and long sweaters. In 2 weeks, I will be working at a conference with my boss and a colleague. Drink will be taken but not by me - I stopped on Jan 8th, I just didn't feel like it anymore, and 10 days later, I found out why  But eyebrows will be raised as before all this, I was fond of cocktails and wine and digestifs. I'm trying to keep this on the downlow until week 13, but between the pudge and the not drinking, I don't know...
> 
> A friend of mine had the same issue so she told everyone she was on some medication for a respiratory infection and couldn't mix it with alcohol, just an idea!
> 
> I agree just tell everyone your on meds and can't drink, or buy a cola and say its got vodka in it lol, I am sure when everyone is drunk and acting silly you will have the most fun telling them about it after :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> I'm starting to really get a bump on me lol, I'm only 5 weeks!! I'm not going to be able to keep this much longer the rate I'm going, I'm going to have to live in leggings/joggers and loose/long tops!
> 
> How is everyone else this morning, I have a funny taste in my mouth (not metallic, just funny) and I also have my sicky feeling back, just in the pit of my stomach again, sitting there, tormenting me! :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> ah JellyBeann it must be twins fingers tightly crossed!Click to expand...


----------



## JellyBeann

Diamonddust said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> I'm starting to really get a bump on me lol, I'm only 5 weeks!! I'm not going to be able to keep this much longer the rate I'm going, I'm going to have to live in leggings/joggers and loose/long tops!
> 
> How is everyone else this morning, I have a funny taste in my mouth (not metallic, just funny) and I also have my sicky feeling back, just in the pit of my stomach again, sitting there, tormenting me! :grr:
> 
> ah JellyBeann it must be twins fingers tightly crossed!Click to expand...

I really do hope it is twins lol! I'd loove twins!


----------



## Diamonddust

fidget said:


> Hiya ladies, another september mummy here :)
> 
> 
> Name: Ebony
> 
> How old are you? 21
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? going by LMP, 13th September
> 
> What # child is this for you? 2
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? hmm, have morning sickness which i didn't last time, maybe girl?
> 
> Are you finding out the gender? Yes, need to know whether to keep stuff or buy new things!
> 
> How many months were you TTC? i wasn't lol
> 
> Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? No

Welcome Ebony and huge congrats xx


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: Riliye, I'm sorry to hear you've been going through that and glad the Zofran seems to be helping. When is your scan scheduled? Must be soon!


----------



## Diamonddust

So I am still a little worried, I did post this morning, but maybe it was overlooked, I keep getting slight cramps in my belly and pains in my back, no blood or anything like that just feeling uncomfy, is this all normal or am I being paraniod?


----------



## seaweed eater

That sounds normal to me, Diamonddust. :hugs:


----------



## Diamonddust

seaweed eater said:


> That sounds normal to me, Diamonddust. :hugs:

Thanks, I don't know I am so paranoid, think i'm annoying my otherhalf he can be a little on the harsh side "what will be will be" so I tend to sit and worry alone! not good I am sure!


----------



## Elhaym

Yeah I have mild cramping a lot of the time now, its normal. In fact I kind of like it as I imagine bean growing in there :) it can get uncomfortable at times though! x


----------



## Diamonddust

Elhaym said:


> Yeah I have mild cramping a lot of the time now, its normal. In fact I kind of like it as I imagine bean growing in there :) it can get uncomfortable at times though! x

Yeah, I had some last night that were really ouchy, and then it settled down, in the day its pretty much like you say stretchy feeling, i'm pretty bloated and dont like tight fitting clothes on, leggins are ok, providing I wear them up high or down low, and as for being emotional I feel totally out of control, I think I may go crazy without this place, so excited but at the same time pretty scared! xx


----------



## Elhaym

Oh god I'm with you on emotions. I thought PMT was bad but this is something else, you can turn from deliriously happy to devastated in seconds can't you, its madness! x


----------



## Charlotteee

I'm still getting cramping now. It's entirely normal. I'm enjoying this pregnancy more now i know that my HCG is fine :) and I'm the furthest I've ever been in a pregnancy now xxx


----------



## ace28

Okay ladies I'm joining this thread too... and there's so many previous posts I'm not even going to TRY to get all caught up! I'm jumping in here and I will keep up from here on out. =)

For those of you who don't know me, I got my BFP on the 17th of this month, and I'm now 4w2d (late ovulator!). I'm due September 27th. Nice to meetcha! :)

*Name:* Ace
*
How old are you?* 25

*What's your EDD, how have you figured that date?* Sept. 27, figured by Ovulation Day

*What # child is this for you?* 1st child I'm carrying, 3rd child (nonbirth mom to two others)
*
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?* No predictions but I want a boy!

*Are you finding out the gender?* Nope, keeping it a good old fashioned surprise!!!

*How many months were you TTC?* about a year.
*
Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy?* Nope, but I was on Clomid to help me get pregnant!


----------



## Riliye

seaweed eater said:


> :hugs: Riliye, I'm sorry to hear you've been going through that and glad the Zofran seems to be helping. When is your scan scheduled? Must be soon!

Yeah, it's been horrible. I literally at one point thought I was going to die. I was throwing up so hard that it was causing nosebleeds, which, combined with the vomiting, were making me nearly faint. I remember distinctly the visit to the bathroom after I'd just gotten off the phone with the doctor, everything went black but I knew I was still puking, and I was just so exhausted and EMPTY that I thought "This is it...I can't do it anymore. I'm going to die right here, with my head in this toilet". 

My next scan is on Wednesday! I'll be approximately 8w3d. I scanned about 2 days behind last time, so we'll see what she says this time! I should be getting an official due date!


----------



## Elhaym

Hey ace, welcome :hi:

Wow Riliye I'm so glad the zofran is helping, that sounds bloody frightening to be honest, I'm glad you are feeling better xx


----------



## Charlotteee

I missed my folic acid tablet yesterday. Does it matter? I'm worried xx


----------



## Elhaym

Charlotteee said:


> I missed my folic acid tablet yesterday. Does it matter? I'm worried xx

I'd say no. If you've been taking it the rest of the time your body should have plenty there in reserve, plus lots of women don't take it at all if they don't realise they are pregnant for months and their babies are ok :) I honestly think it will be fine x

edit - also there is folic acid in quite a lot of foods so you'll have gotten a bit anyway most likely!


----------



## Charlotteee

Phew thanks xx


----------



## lynne192

Charlotteee said:


> I missed my folic acid tablet yesterday. Does it matter? I'm worried xx

no as long as you have taken it before pregnancy and up till 12th week missing one day wont matter as it stores in the body so i wouldn't worry too much take it when you remember and carry on as normal xx


----------



## freeeg

I missed a lot cause I usually just drop asleep on the couch and end up missing my nightly pill. I'm hoping all will be fine.


----------



## JellyBeann

I REALLY want to do my digi!!


----------



## lynne192

i did my digital this morning and its now 3+


----------



## JellyBeann

lynne192 said:


> i did my digital this morning and its now 3+

YAY! How far along are you?


----------



## Elhaym

YAAAAY for 3+ Lynne! :wohoo:

I bet you are well pleased! x


----------



## emandnige

hi ladies can i join pls :)

Name (just first) Emily

How old are you? 27

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? September 22nd based on last AF but think it will change

What # child is this for you? #3 but first with my amazing man

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Not sure

Are you finding out the gender? indeed :)

How many months were you TTC? 5months

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? nope 

excited but nervous too


----------



## miss malteser

Hi everyone - just had a read through te last few days posts and everything sounds very positive!

I´m slightly worried at the mo as my symptoms were getting progressively worse until Thursay when they disappeared. On Friday and Saturday the fatigue came back with 10 minute bouts of nausea a couple of times a day but nothing else and definitely nowhere near as bad as before. Today I feel fine apart from a bit of cramping which I still get off and on.

has anyone else noticed that their symptoms are getting better instead of worse? I´ve still got a digi left to use but I´ve read that they aren´t reliable after 7 weeks. Anyone know why?


----------



## JellyBeann

Mine come and go! Today I feel a lot better than I have for a few days! I have no idea about them being unreliable past 7 weeks! x


----------



## Charlotteee

Mine disappear all the time xxx


----------



## Tasha

It is normal for symptoms to come and go.

THE CB digi is unreliable because the readings are so high at that stage that it cant make sense of it x


----------



## ace28

Tasha said:


> It is normal for symptoms to come and go.
> 
> THE CB digi is unreliable because the readings are so high at that stage that it cant make sense of it x

That's good to know! I've got one CB digi left that I've been saving, guess I should use it sooner rather than later! Rats, another excuse to see the word "pregnant" pop up. ;)


----------



## lynne192

JellyBeann said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> i did my digital this morning and its now 3+
> 
> YAY! How far along are you?Click to expand...

I am according to my LMP 5weeks and 4days



Elhaym said:


> YAAAAY for 3+ Lynne! :wohoo:
> 
> I bet you are well pleased! x

thanks hun :D will mail you later and show you pictures xx


----------



## Elhaym

I am soooo tired I could actually cry..... had a nice afternoon with my friend and 18 month old, went on a short walk round the block, then I nipped to sainsburys which is a 10 min walk. I'm so tired now I can't see straight, and I am meant to be going OH's parents for tea in 2 hours.... I dunno if a nap will make me feel better or worse.

I'm wondering if we should tell OH's parents as it's obvious there is something up with me, but I'm worried as they were so excited last time (first grandchild) and I'd feel terrible if something happened again :(

Hiya Emily and welcome :hi:

miss malteser I'd say if you were still having symptoms and mild cramping, you're OK, you'll probably find they come back stronger in a couple of days! Of course if you're still concerned after a few days see your doc to put your mind at rest x


----------



## lynne192

not tell them you are ill at the moment with little virus? we have been telling everyone i am not 100% hence all the hosptial visits and being so slow and tired and sick lol i have a gupped liver so that helps me have an excuse without them thinking i am pregnant lol


----------



## JellyBeann

I just had to go to work feeling really sick...I had to shoot a Christening, it wasn't much fun, every time I stood up or shifted position, I was positive I'd throw up!!


----------



## Elhaym

The problem is I saw his mum yesterday at the supermarket and was obviously fine! I think my symptoms have noticeably gotten stronger during the last day. OH is out at the moment I'll wait until he's back and see what he thinks.

Oh Jb that sounds rubbish :( are you home and chilling out now? I'm laid on sofa with a blanket with one eye open on my phone, haha x


----------



## Charlotteee

I feel like crap. Just been shopping as nothing fits. Bought size 16s so that things will last the pregnancy. Sat at home now, just had a cry because nothing fits. I even said I dont want to be pregnant which is a massive lie. I want this baby more than anything. And I am currently sat in front of the toilet debating throwing up. I think morning sickness has hit :( xxx


----------



## jaydensmommy9

How old are you? 21

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 9/23/2012 used an app on my phone to get it

What # child is this for you? #2

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?girl 

Are you finding out the gender? yes

How many months were you TTC? 7 months

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? nope but did use preseed


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations *Ace*, *Emily* and *jaydensmommy*!
*Charlotte*, like the others said, I don't think missing one folic acid will matter - just keep going with today onwards...
*Lynne*, saw on FB you got your 3+ - yay!
*Miss Malteser*, I think there is something called the hook effect that means with hcg over certain levels, tests are no longer able to detect it...
*FG*, also on FB saw you've announced your twins - wowee!!
*Elhyam*, glad the zofran seems to be helping - that sounds scary!

As for me, I'm so tired I feel broken. Was out for my tea last night with friends, and it was a fab night, but I was ready to go home (driving two of us) and they were sitting there ordering more wine! Ended up in bed at half midnight, woken by DD2 at 6.30 - 6 hours sleep isn't enough for me at the best of times, let alone pregnant and with DH away. I asked my folks to take DD1 today while DD2 and I napped :)
Totally getting lost and left behind with household stuff now - have laundry bcaked up - dirty, clean and wet, clean and dry, just can't seem to find time when I'm not shattered to deal with it. Dishwasher needs emptied too - which is pathetic I know, but seems just like such a mission right now.
I told one of my friends last night while we waited for the other two to arrive - she was asking about where we are moving too and size of house we were looking for etc, so it seemed like a good opening... Didn't want to tell the other two as one is LTTTC, and I don't know really what to say to her - our DDs are the same age, and I'll be on child 3 and she's trying for 2 still...


----------



## JellyBeann

Yeah am home now, relaxing while DH cooks tea! Cheesy pasta and vegetables!! Yummy...and good husband!!

Argh, all this baby wants is Cheese! And to make me cry! I was stressing out earlier, and DH was playing his xbox, and I thought he was being mean to me, so I collapsed into fits of hysteric tears! First time that's happened this pregnancy!! 

Guess it's a good sign that things are all good in baby town!! x


----------



## Charlotteee

I've just broke down crying in the pub haha xx


----------



## Elhaym

Oh gawd listen to us preggies :haha: Crying, so tired it's not even funny, sick.... let's just hope it's all gonna be worth it in the end :hugs: 

holywoodmum I know what you mean - you know, I thought I knew what 'tired' was, but this is insane, I feel almost delirious with fatigue and my eyes are burning with the effort to stay awake! Oh it was Riliye who was on the zofran :)

I'm back from OH's parents and straight into my pyjamas with a cuppa! Felt a bit better after a sleep on the sofa! 

EDIT - welcome jaydensmommy! :hi: Sorry missed your post there, nice to see you here x


----------



## lynne192

my 4year old makes me tired so this is just little extra lol :D nothing i can't handle when i was pregnant with my son james i was soooo sure i knew what tiredness was was i wrong lol i kept falling asleep everywhere not an option these days lol


----------



## Elhaym

Sigh.... after being so tired today, I have been in bed since 9pm and can't sleep :( I'm so tired but as soon as I lay down my brain starts working and I can't stop thinking about everything. So frustrating xx


----------



## rachieroo

Welcome new ladies! hope your all doing ok!

sorry to those not feeling so great!
seaweed eater what time is your scan tomorrow hun?
holywood mum I know exactly what you mean, I have the same problem with the washing and dishwasher except mine has been refilled by DH lol!

Afm I am in soo much pain with my back, I pulled it or something a few years ago and since then Ithe smallest thing makes it sore, even if it is the size of a bluberry and in my uterus! and iv been playing in a darts tournament all day soo that doesnt help! also I have my scan tomorrow at half 8, which is why I am on bnb cos I can't sleep, I am soo scared its stupid! x


----------



## Elhaym

Hey fellow insomniac :) glad you're ok, was wondering how you were! Good luck for tomorrow I'll be thinking of you :hugs: 

Did you win today? :)

I've got up again as laying in bed trying to sleep was just getting me more and more wound up, so trying again in a half hour x


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: :hugs: Wishing you the very best of luck with your scan, rachie. Mine is at 3:30 PM, but I'm on the west coast of the US so most of you will be asleep by the time I'm done :)


----------



## MrsMcD123

seaweed eater said:


> :hugs: :hugs: Wishing you the very best of luck with your scan, rachie. Mine is at 3:30 PM, but I'm on the west coast of the US so most of you will be asleep by the time I'm done :)

Ooh I can't wait to see a picture!! I'm getting mine on Tuesday, i'll be 6 weeks and 6 days also :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

Only an hour and a half left as a blueberry!


----------



## Elhaym

Happy raspberry day! :)


----------



## JellyBeann

Happy Raspberry Day!!


----------



## rachieroo

Hey ladies... you have no idea how relieved i am feeling! Not long got home, everythin went well with scan, seen little heartbeat and everythin :D they said its between 6 and 7 weeks which is about right, I get another scan in 2 weeks to check everythin is growing as it should! I got out of the room and hubby hugged me and i just bawled, i had convinced myself that there was gonna be nothing there so I'm feeling very emotional right now! Good luck seaweed eater! 

Elhaym I won a couple but just could not get in to it as I had other things on my mind, last time I won 9 out of 11 games :D did you manage to get some sleep! x


----------



## lynne192

I am beyond mad i am actually crying, the clinic that is meant to be seeing me this morning for beta bloods and scan well they decided that due to my postcode i need to go to a different hosptial, i called this other hospital and they said they will not see me until wednesday that i can not bring my son and that i have to be there early, i have utterly no idea where the hospital is i don't drive and by wednesday beta bloods are pretty much useless because they are meant to be charted over a 48-72hour basis and also now my anti-d injection time frame is up today. so i am really not happy person took the day off for this crap! and now need to take another day off ahhhhhhh


----------



## miss malteser

lynne192 said:


> I am beyond mad i am actually crying, the clinic that is meant to be seeing me this morning for beta bloods and scan well they decided that due to my postcode i need to go to a different hosptial, i called this other hospital and they said they will not see me until wednesday that i can not bring my son and that i have to be there early, i have utterly no idea where the hospital is i don't drive and by wednesday beta bloods are pretty much useless because they are meant to be charted over a 48-72hour basis and also now my anti-d injection time frame is up today. so i am really not happy person took the day off for this crap! and now need to take another day off ahhhhhhh

I know it´s hard but try not to stress, that´s not going to help you or the baby. Think positive - you´re fortunate enough to be getting all the tests and scans that you need, they will be done in only two days (I have no appointment with anybody until the end of Feb!) you can easily find directions to the hospital on the Internet and I´m guessing that it won´t be any further away than your current one if they´ve changed it due to your postcode.

I know it must be a pain as you´ve already taken the day off and its not nice to be messed around but you are getting/will be getting all the care you need for you and your LO. That´s the most important thing. :hugs:


----------



## Elhaym

Rach I managed to drop off about half 12 I think then awake again at half 6, so much for the nice 9 or 10 hours I wanted! I'm so glad your scan went well and you saw the HB :D 

good luck seaweed eater and anyone else with a scan today :flower:

Lynne that sucks, I'm sorry :hugs: I know its hard but try to keep calm, if there is a larger gap between the betas you can still calculate the doubling time, remember that lovely 3+ digi which means your levels must be decent and you'll be able to find the hospital on Google maps and get directions, we're here to help if you need it :hugs:


----------



## Diamonddust

Afternoon girls, I'm feeling really worried and after visiting my doctor with a very clumsey bedside manor I feel no better! 

This morning I woke up with a slightly more painful cramp (not really bad) but went to the loo and had a pink discharge, went to the loo again and it was a brown discharge, went to the loo again and nothing, anyway I managed to get myself all worked up and phoned the doctor, who felt my tummy and said I have a soft abdomen with no pain (well didnt say it wrote it on my notes) and has booked me into the early pregnancy unit on the 30th they wont see me before my 6 weeks mark, no matter what. 

I've been told nothing at all part from it might me or it might not be, told they cant see a heartbeat so early so its pointless, I can do home pregnancy tests but it will take a week for my hgc levels to drop so I dont see the point in doing that apart from wasteing money that I could be saving! I'm beyond freaked out google is not my friend and I just feel so worried I will not find anything out for another week and even then she said they wont find a heartbeat at 6 weeks so I will have to wait another 2 weeks to see a heartbeat seriously not feeling happy or optimistic! So sorry for ranting on :cry:


----------



## Darkest

Please try not to worry yet Diamond (easier said then done i know). Quite a few of the girls here have had bleeding and had scans and baby's are happy and snug.


----------



## Diamonddust

Darkest said:


> Please try not to worry yet Diamond (easier said then done i know). Quite a few of the girls here have had bleeding and had scans and baby's are happy and snug.

Thank you, I am trying so hard not to get myself all stressed out, but it is difficult!


----------



## Darkest

Diamonddust said:


> Darkest said:
> 
> 
> Please try not to worry yet Diamond (easier said then done i know). Quite a few of the girls here have had bleeding and had scans and baby's are happy and snug.
> 
> Thank you, I am trying so hard not to get myself all stressed out, but it is difficult!Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## ace28

Diamonddust said:


> Afternoon girls, I'm feeling really worried and after visiting my doctor with a very clumsey bedside manor I feel no better!
> 
> This morning I woke up with a slightly more painful cramp (not really bad) but went to the loo and had a pink discharge, went to the loo again and it was a brown discharge, went to the loo again and nothing, anyway I managed to get myself all worked up and phoned the doctor, who felt my tummy and said I have a soft abdomen with no pain (well didnt say it wrote it on my notes) and has booked me into the early pregnancy unit on the 30th they wont see me before my 6 weeks mark, no matter what.
> 
> I've been told nothing at all part from it might me or it might not be, told they cant see a heartbeat so early so its pointless, I can do home pregnancy tests but it will take a week for my hgc levels to drop so I dont see the point in doing that apart from wasteing money that I could be saving! I'm beyond freaked out google is not my friend and I just feel so worried I will not find anything out for another week and even then she said they wont find a heartbeat at 6 weeks so I will have to wait another 2 weeks to see a heartbeat seriously not feeling happy or optimistic! So sorry for ranting on :cry:

:hugs: HUGS hun, try not to worry. From what it sounds like you didn't have too much bleeding, and spotting is normal in pregnancy. Try not to worry (easier said than done, I know!).


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hi everyone :)

Name (just first)? Sarah

How old are you? 22

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 31st aug. from my last period.

What # child is this for you? 2nd.

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? girl

Are you finding out the gender? hopefully!

How many months were you TTC? 13.

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? nope.


----------



## kasey c

Sorry to hear Diamonddust- fingers crossed for your scan next week and try not to worry over the next few days (easier said than done). Sending big hugs xx


----------



## kasey c

Erinsmummy said:


> Hi everyone :)
> 
> Name (just first)? Sarah
> 
> How old are you? 22
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 31st aug. from my last period.
> 
> What # child is this for you? 2nd.
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? girl
> 
> Are you finding out the gender? hopefully!
> 
> How many months were you TTC? 13.
> 
> Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? nope.

Hi Sarah! :flower: Congratulations on your pregnancy -wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## Elhaym

Diamonddust I'm thinking of you hope everything is alright :flower:

Welcome Sarah! Congrats on your pregnancy :)

Ugh.... why does work have to get so busy and stressful just when I'm too tired to cope :(


----------



## Darkest

Congrats and welcome Erinsmummy!

How did you figure out your dd as i'm only 6w 2 days but due mid Sept? x


----------



## nervouswait

Hey ladies, It's been awhile since i've been able to check on here so i hope all is well. I had heavy spotting this past Saturday and went to the ER because of concerns of another ectopic. Spent 8 hours there. My blood levels from the previous week did rise, but they were concerned about some fluid they saw in near my uterus on ultrasound. Sent me to the Ultrasound tech in the hospital who said that I was in fact pregnant in the uterus. Got back to hospital room, only to have dr. tell me the tech shouldn't have said anything because the OBGYN needs to look at the scans. 7 hours later, got told that I may have a blighted ovum or very early pregnancy and the hospital sent me off with a diagnosis of a threatened miscarriage. Bleeding stopped by then. But last night had heavy bleeding again for about 45 minutes. Finally went to bed, woke up, not blood on pad, but blood when i wiped. Just got blood drawn, going to go get another ultrasound in an hour. Completely zoned out and just feeling down.


----------



## lyndsay49

Oh no nervouswait hope everything works out ok. I had bleeding too at 5weeks 5days and I had a scan at 6+1 and baby was fine. I cant believe they are making you wait until the 30th though that's disgusting!

I have been cramping quite a bit the last couple of days, they are like mild period pains and mainly on the left. At my scan they said I had a cyst on my left ovarie do you think this could be causing the discomfort? Anyway I am seeing my midwife for the first time tomorrow so I can ask her


----------



## holywoodmum

Rachel, I am nervously waiting my back going out - it has done in last two pgs, with me off work for several weeks both times. Glad scan went well!
Alexis, I'm v happy to be a raspberry today too!
Diamonddust, try not to worry, easier said than done, but I have a good friend who bled throughout first tri and has a v healthy 2 year old now
Congratulations Sarah!
Nervouswait, i can understand you're feeling down - remember we're all here to chat to when you need to :hugs:
Lyndsay, hope the mw has some answers for you...

As for me, had a nice weekend with a charming 3 year old, otherwise known as my older daughter - who unfortunately was back on her usual grumpy form today... but we've had a nice afternoon of dvds and popcorn at home :)


----------



## sarah55

nervouswait said:


> Hey ladies, It's been awhile since i've been able to check on here so i hope all is well. I had heavy spotting this past Saturday and went to the ER because of concerns of another ectopic. Spent 8 hours there. My blood levels from the previous week did rise, but they were concerned about some fluid they saw in near my uterus on ultrasound. Sent me to the Ultrasound tech in the hospital who said that I was in fact pregnant in the uterus. Got back to hospital room, only to have dr. tell me the tech shouldn't have said anything because the OBGYN needs to look at the scans. 7 hours later, got told that I may have a blighted ovum or very early pregnancy and the hospital sent me off with a diagnosis of a threatened miscarriage. Bleeding stopped by then. But last night had heavy bleeding again for about 45 minutes. Finally went to bed, woke up, not blood on pad, but blood when i wiped. Just got blood drawn, going to go get another ultrasound in an hour. Completely zoned out and just feeling down.


Hey hun, just wanted to say how sorry I am hearing about your awful day- it's hard enough waiting for a scan but even harder having to wait for good news or not....... But like the other ladies say, you should try not to worry until there is something prooved to worry about. Bleeding and spotting is fairly common in pregnancies and shame on the tech guy for telling you things that he shouldn't!! Sending you big hugs and lots of love xxx

Diamonddust- hope you're ok too.....ditto to what I said above- please try not to stress out too much :hugs:

Sarah- hi and congratulations!! 

Lyndsay- hope you're cramps are getting better and that all is well 

Hey to everyone else!! Hope you and the little beans are all good :)


----------



## Elhaym

Hi sarah! :hi:

nervouswait I am sending you lots of hugs, being in limbo is the worst, I hope you find out what is happening and your bean is OK :hugs:


----------



## Diamonddust

So I spoke to my mum and she had some bleeding with my sister and said I shouldn't worry to much! I've say in a daze most of the afternoon feeling very sorry for myself, bleeding stopped for a couple of hours, at about 1.30 I had some red blood and put a pad on nothing on the pad since, I'm not currently bleeding it's only when I wipe, to say I am terrified is an understatement the local EPU have a 6 week minimum policy if your under 6 weeks you wait till your 6 weeks!

I'm so sorry for everyone going through a tough time I'm sending positive thoughts and lots of baby dust xxxxx


----------



## Darkest

Diamonddust said:


> So I spoke to my mum and she had some bleeding with my sister and said I shouldn't worry to much! I've say in a daze most of the afternoon feeling very sorry for myself, bleeding stopped for a couple of hours, at about 1.30 I had some red blood and put a pad on nothing on the pad since, I'm not currently bleeding it's only when I wipe, to say I am terrified is an understatement the local EPU have a 6 week minimum policy if your under 6 weeks you wait till your 6 weeks!
> 
> I'm so sorry for everyone going through a tough time I'm sending positive thoughts and lots of baby dust xxxxx

That's horrible! I was just over 5 weeks when i lost my last one and they scanned and did bloods. I hate how things are different in other places. Shame you didn't know before, you could have told them you were 6 weeks. xx


----------



## russianbeauty

hello, I am due on September 16th. just had a scan. 6 weeks, 1 day. can see heartbeat. I was worried about ectopic due to pain and brown discharge, but thankfully - everything is fine. I called my doctor at 8.30 am and they had a cancellation and took me in at 9.15 so I was lucky to have a scan done right away. The hospital story about scan is AWFUL! I am so sorry you had to go through this! hospitals are worst!


----------



## Elhaym

russianbeauty said:


> hello, I am due on September 16th. just had a scan. 6 weeks, 1 day. can see heartbeat. I was worried about ectopic due to pain and brown discharge, but thankfully - everything is fine. I called my doctor at 8.30 am and they had a cancellation and took me in at 9.15 so I was lucky to have a scan done right away. The hospital story about scan is AWFUL! I am so sorry you had to go through this! hospitals are worst!

Hi and welcome :D Great news about your scan, I'm glad everything is OK!

They can be terrible sometimes yeah - I wish they could be more sympathetic and understanding of how frightening it can be sometimes x


----------



## Diamonddust

Darkest said:


> Diamonddust said:
> 
> 
> So I spoke to my mum and she had some bleeding with my sister and said I shouldn't worry to much! I've say in a daze most of the afternoon feeling very sorry for myself, bleeding stopped for a couple of hours, at about 1.30 I had some red blood and put a pad on nothing on the pad since, I'm not currently bleeding it's only when I wipe, to say I am terrified is an understatement the local EPU have a 6 week minimum policy if your under 6 weeks you wait till your 6 weeks!
> 
> I'm so sorry for everyone going through a tough time I'm sending positive thoughts and lots of baby dust xxxxx
> 
> That's horrible! I was just over 5 weeks when i lost my last one and they scanned and did bloods. I hate how things are different in other places. Shame you didn't know before, you could have told them you were 6 weeks. xxClick to expand...

I'm sure if I had of seen my gynocologist things would have been differant but as I was discharged from them (due to being pregnant) I was put back under my doctor who has the WORST bedside manor I couldn't fathem if I should think posertive or negative or anything! I did a pregnancy test and still posertive, sore boobs are still there, and I certainly don't feel great! So hears hoping it's the normal type that some people go through! 

I know the next 7 days are going to drag especially when inhave already been told I won't see a heartbeat and will need o go back for another scan 2 weeks after to confirm a heartbeat, just feel sick and so upset my OH has been so lovely today but I know he is scared too!


----------



## JellyBeann

Hiya girls, hope everyone is okay! I've been having a knitting day today, I'm teaching myself, and I'm knitting a scarf for LO atm! It's maroon and deep purple, and it's lovely! Will post pictures when I'm done!! After this though, I'm going to get my nan to teach me how to make hats and booties etc, so i can start knitting for baby in my belly (we call him/her pip atm!)

Also, I have this gut feeling that Pip is a girl! So does DH! Anyone else had these feelings?


----------



## Diamonddust

russianbeauty said:


> hello, I am due on September 16th. just had a scan. 6 weeks, 1 day. can see heartbeat. I was worried about ectopic due to pain and brown discharge, but thankfully - everything is fine. I called my doctor at 8.30 am and they had a cancellation and took me in at 9.15 so I was lucky to have a scan done right away. The hospital story about scan is AWFUL! I am so sorry you had to go through this! hospitals are worst!

Congratulations wonderful news :) xx


----------



## Elhaym

diamonddust :hugs: I am so sorry you are stuck in this limbo, some doctors have NO tact whatsoever it is shocking - not that they should sugar coat everything, I can understand that, but they should show some empathy and kindness too. I am crossing everything for you and your bean.

Jb I haven't yet but OH thinks boy for some reason, but that's probably because that's what he wants :D I used to knit loads but haven't in years, now would be a great time to pick the needles up again x


----------



## nervouswait

thank you so much for all the support. It is really helpful to have all of you to talk to. I had my scan, the tech and Dr. said that it's not a pregnancy loss at this time. There is a sac on there, but they are not sure if there is anything in it. My hubs and I swore we saw a little something in there, and she did label something as the yolk sac on the screen, but I guess they aren't sure. I do have a tilted uterus so she said that it could be hard to see because of that, or that I am too early on to see anything. I go back on the 1st for another scan if everything goes well. A little relieved that i didn't have a loss, but considering i have been bleeding off and on the past few days I am still on edge. :wacko:


----------



## lynne192

i had my scan today and measured 5w2d so moved back 3 days on my EDD but got a picture sac and fetal pole where there which was a great sign apparently :D, to go back in 7-10 for another scan...


----------



## Elhaym

So glad your scan went well Lynne :D I'm sure you'll see a heartbeat at the next scan xx


----------



## lynne192

yip we're still taking it one day at a time but its nice to have a picture now and know babies in the right place she said the baby looked comfortable and that it had implanted right at the back of my uterus which is great :D


----------



## MommaAlexis

My ultrasound is in three days ! :)


----------



## Elhaym

I'm so happy it's going so well so far Lynne :D you certainly deserve it after everything you have been through darlin! 

Alex YAAY that will be awesome! At 8 weeks they start to look like a real tiny baby! x


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun i really can't wait to see your pictures hun when you get your scan thanks for your kind words xx


----------



## Flyergirl

Hey everyone, hope you're all well/hanging in there. I saw my GP today. He was so happy for me, it was very sweet. I'm to carry on living my life as normally as possible for the first trimester, with the usual precautions about certain types of food and cat litter. He encouraged me to exercise so I'm going to lace up my runners tomorrow for the first time in 2 weeks if it isn't icy out there - I usually run 3-5K a few times a week but I've been afraid to. And he saw no reason why I shouldn't continue to travel for work and for fun for the next while - until 35 weeks, when the airlines will refuse to take me.

For those of you who don't have ms and are scared that it means the pregnancy isn't viable, he said having it or not having it has nothing to do with the outcome. That was a relief to me. I've been feeling almost too well, you know? Tired, yes, hungry, thirsty, but not so much queasy. I did feel the queasiness in the week before I knew but it was pretty mild and it seems to have gone away for now. He did say there is an increased risk of m/c in the first trimester but usually it's just nature taking its course - sometimes it can be stopped but often, the pregnancy just wasn't working out, something was abnormal. So I'm not going to dwell on that too much because it doesn't help. I am going to be realistically optimistic :)

I picked the hospital where I will deliver (ack!) and now I'm just waiting to be referred to an OB who works there. Not much they can do in the next few weeks so I'm in kind of a figurative waiting room. Or an airport lounge, waiting for my flight to board. Hopefully there's some good magazines and snacks in this lounge :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Sorry for the false alarm everyone...there was no scan today, just an informational appointment :dohh: my first scan is scheduled for Wednesday, February 1st.


----------



## WantaBelly

lynne thats GREAT news! Yay!! Welcome to the newcombers, I can't possible catch up on all of these pages just yet but I did notice a few of us have had some early bleeding. I wanted to share with you what my Dr told me. He said that 1/3 of all pregnancies have bleeding of some kind in the first trimester. That being said I have an appt at 9:40 am (in the US) hopefully he will have a "looksie" and reassure me things are alright. I actually had some bleeding with clots 2 days after my BFP and had bloods drawn since indicating the #'s are rising (a little more than tripling to be exact) but I still have bleeding and some spotting :shrug: we shall see tomorrow I suppose


----------



## Elhaym

I'm finally 5 weeks today :happydance: 

Wantabelly good luck for tomorrow. Your numbers going up is a good sign at least x


----------



## lyndsay49

Morning ladies hope you and your little beans are all well. 

Im 8weeks today :happydance: got my first midwife appointment. Im feeling very sick today eurgh! but I also keep getting a bit of pain in my left side so that's quite worrying hope the midwife can put my mind at rest. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Elhaym

Hope the appointment goes well Lyndsay :) happy 8 weeks! x


----------



## Chellxx

Hi ladies well 2nd scan today with a very lovely Dr and we saw babies hb :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

He read my notes and because of the scan 5 days ago that showed just an empty sac he didn't seem very optimistic and asked if he could do a internal scan so that he could "make certain" the information he gives is accurate (last weeks scan was also internal). Hubby was allowed in this time and could see the screen but dr was blocking my view, at this point I though it was a tactical move so I couldn't see the nothing on the screen. Straight away hubby started tearing up and squeezing my hand I wanted to swat him away thinking it was just the empty sac again and the dr goes "oh wow it's deffinatley a pregnancy lol" :cry: I am so so over the moon and have been staring at my pics and crying all day. By my dates I'm 8+3 and he dated me 8 weeks exactly but said to stay with my dates.... Can I join your secret Facebook club now?!? 

Sorry I haven't had time to catch up but congrats to all the new ladies, I hope everyone else is h&h :happydance::cloud9::happydance::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Chellxx

My scan pics hopefully, have to upload from blackberry. In the 2nd pic I don't have a square baby its where the sticker wass on the new roll of film lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120124-00240.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 8









IMG-20120124-00241.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Elhaym

Chell those pics are fantastic, I'm so pleased everything is ok! :happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

Aw I'm so pleased it went good Chell!


----------



## miss malteser

The pics are so clear! Congratulations and so glad everything went well for you xx


----------



## hal423

congrats Chell! That's wonderful news - I know how good of a feeling it is to be able to see something really in there!!


----------



## nervouswait

Chell that is great news!! So happy for you!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

beautiful scan pics Michelle xx

:hi: ladies, been a bit MIA in here..I really don't have time or the energy to catch up in here, so any new ladies that haven't been added, please send me a PM and I'll add you to the list on the main page. Same goes for any appts or scan that you want added to the main page. I'll try to be better about staying caught up in here! xx


----------



## Smile181c

Happy 8 weeks FG :flower:


----------



## Elhaym

Hope you and the twinnies are ok FG :flower:

I am so tired.... sat on sofa in the break room with a cuppa and forcing myself not to lie down! I'm going to set up a meeting with my manager this week I think to tell her and start the risk assessment process. I'm nervous about telling work, but as I work in a lab it needs to be done soon - I'm not taking any chances this time x


----------



## Diamonddust

Chellxx said:


> My scan pics hopefully, have to upload from blackberry. In the 2nd pic I don't have a square baby its where the sticker wass on the new roll of film lol

Ah wow thats amazing!! clear wonderful pictures congrats :flower:


----------



## Diamonddust

FloridaGirl21 said:


> beautiful scan pics Michelle xx
> 
> :hi: ladies, been a bit MIA in here..I really don't have time or the energy to catch up in here, so any new ladies that haven't been added, please send me a PM and I'll add you to the list on the main page. Same goes for any appts or scan that you want added to the main page. I'll try to be better about staying caught up in here! xx

Ah 8 weeks today wonderful news thanks for the add on Face Book :) x


----------



## Diamonddust

Afternoon Ladies, well I am super trying not to be negative and just get on with the countdown till I get to visit the EPU on Monday for my scan! this morning I had very little bleeding when I went to the loo, I've only put 2 to 3 spots on a panty liner so surely this has to be good! still no cramping either! 

I did notice I had lost my bloated belly, found that rather odd this morning, no more morning sickness either but boobs still hurt and im still tired! I'm going to try and avoiding posting on here till Monday as I don't want to bother you all with my drama's and also worry people who already have enough worries of their own (if that makes sense) I'm wishing you all a beautiful healthy 6 days ( plus all the added extras till your babies arrive obviously) and I hope to have good news on Monday for you all xxx


----------



## Chellxx

Diamonddust said:


> Afternoon Ladies, well I am super trying not to be negative and just get on with the countdown till I get to visit the EPU on Monday for my scan! this morning I had very little bleeding when I went to the loo, I've only put 2 to 3 spots on a panty liner so surely this has to be good! still no cramping either!
> 
> I did notice I had lost my bloated belly, found that rather odd this morning, no more morning sickness either but boobs still hurt and im still tired! I'm going to try and avoiding posting on here till Monday as I don't want to bother you all with my drama's and also worry people who already have enough worries of their own (if that makes sense) I'm wishing you all a beautiful healthy 6 days ( plus all the added extras till your babies arrive obviously) and I hope to have good news on Monday for you all xxx

I know it's easier to say Hun but I had a bleed a few weeks ago and still have spotting but obviously all is ok now, it's been scary and I have no other symptoms except a few food aversions. Bleeding isn't always the end and your not bothering anyone, that's what we are here for xx


----------



## izzy29

Diamonddust said:


> Afternoon Ladies, well I am super trying not to be negative and just get on with the countdown till I get to visit the EPU on Monday for my scan! this morning I had very little bleeding when I went to the loo, I've only put 2 to 3 spots on a panty liner so surely this has to be good! still no cramping either!
> 
> I did notice I had lost my bloated belly, found that rather odd this morning, no more morning sickness either but boobs still hurt and im still tired! I'm going to try and avoiding posting on here till Monday as I don't want to bother you all with my drama's and also worry people who already have enough worries of their own (if that makes sense) I'm wishing you all a beautiful healthy 6 days ( plus all the added extras till your babies arrive obviously) and I hope to have good news on Monday for you all xxx

I looked back on my preg diary for my first baby and I had 10 different occasions up to 21 weeks where I had bleeding/spotting. Twice there was clots too and I thought the worst but it was all fine, although frightening. Good luck, hope it all goes well.


----------



## nervouswait

Thank you all for your support. Just heard from the nurse at my dr.'s office My levels did go up from my hospital visit on Sat. They were at 3000 on Sat. and Monday morning they were at 6289. Nurse said that's a very good sign and to now just wait until my ultrasound next wednesday.


----------



## Lou+Bubs

Can i join please my edd is the 21st of sept. i already have a little girl who will be 2 in feb. So far feeling ok pretty tired and sore boobs thats about it so far.


----------



## Elhaym

Nervouswait those numbers sound great, they have doubled in 2 days which I believe is a good sign :D FX'd for you hun :hugs:

Hi Lou, welcome! I'm pretty much the same - fatigue and sore bbs, and also a huge appetite! x


----------



## lynne192

welcome hun :D my EDD has been pused back to 22nd so your just before me :D


----------



## Lou+Bubs

Yes i have been really hungry all the time too. Been pretty bloated this evening. i think once i have my scan my due date will be but back as i am sure i ovulated late.


----------



## Flyergirl

Chellxx said:


> Hi ladies well 2nd scan today with a very lovely Dr and we saw babies hb :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> He read my notes and because of the scan 5 days ago that showed just an empty sac he didn't seem very optimistic and asked if he could do a internal scan so that he could "make certain" the information he gives is accurate (last weeks scan was also internal). Hubby was allowed in this time and could see the screen but dr was blocking my view, at this point I though it was a tactical move so I couldn't see the nothing on the screen. Straight away hubby started tearing up and squeezing my hand I wanted to swat him away thinking it was just the empty sac again and the dr goes "oh wow it's deffinatley a pregnancy lol" :cry: I am so so over the moon and have been staring at my pics and crying all day. By my dates I'm 8+3 and he dated me 8 weeks exactly but said to stay with my dates.... Can I join your secret Facebook club now?!?
> 
> Sorry I haven't had time to catch up but congrats to all the new ladies, I hope everyone else is h&h :happydance::cloud9::happydance::kiss::hugs:

Oh wow - how wonderful! So happy for you!


----------



## WantaBelly

Well ladies...... I had an early ultrasound today 1/24 going off of lmp I should have been exactly 6 weeks but the sac was only measuring 5wks 2 days and there was a yolk sac but no fetal pole????? I go back next Tuesday for a follow up scan. Has anyone ever had a gestational sac and yolk sac but no fetal pole? I know its still early and I'm going to try n stay Positive. Praying for a heartbeat next week ....


----------



## Elhaym

I've not had a scan so early so no advice but just wanted to say good luck on Tuesday :hugs:


----------



## Elhaym

I just saw your thread in firsr tri and it looks like some ladies have had the same then seen the hb a week later :) I think so early on when they are so tiny just a couple of days can mean the difference between seeing nothing and seeing the embryo with HB. Im crossing everything for your bean xx


----------



## Charlotteee

We have a name if its a boy :) Jenson Paul James :) xx


----------



## JellyBeann

I got my 3+ on a digi today!! :happydance:


----------



## Elhaym

Gorgeous name Charlotte :) I really struggle to find many boys names I like, but I have about 10 girl ones I love and can't decide between!

Jb yay for 3+! I'm doing mine Friday. I did an IC with FMU this morning as I woke up early and got a mega dark line straight away :)

Has anyone had bbs soreness fade? I know its normal for symptoms to fade so I'm trying not to worry. They're a little sore, but not as much as they have been x


----------



## Smile181c

Gorge name Charlotte!

Elhaym, yep mine faded a few days back but they're here again now!

Our names currently stand at Erin Sarah and Oscar Gavin, but it could well change :haha:


----------



## JellyBeann

I've only had sore boobs three times! (a day long each) I've had about 4 days in between!


----------



## Chellxx

Charlotteee said:


> We have a name if its a boy :) Jenson Paul James O'Sullivan :) xx

No way, Jenson is my number 1 boy name, after Jenson Ackles from supernatural. Hubby won't let me have it tho for the same reason lol. You have very good taste :haha:


----------



## JellyBeann

Chellxx said:


> Charlotteee said:
> 
> 
> We have a name if its a boy :) Jenson Paul James O'Sullivan :) xx
> 
> No way, Jenson is my number 1 boy name, after Jenson Ackles from supernatural. Hubby won't let me have it tho for the same reason lol. You have very good taste :haha:Click to expand...

we were watching supernatural last night, and DH said to me..."what about Jenson?" hahaha! After I'd had an internal conversation with myself as to why he was so pretty?!


----------



## lynne192

hey all how is everyone today? i am meant to be resting but recided to come on the computer instead lol :D I have 2 scans coming up in feb and can't wait for them.... 

anyone else got scans in feb? 

whats everyone craving today?


----------



## Darkest

lynne192 said:


> hey all how is everyone today? i am meant to be resting but recided to come on the computer instead lol :D I have 2 scans coming up in feb and can't wait for them....
> 
> anyone else got scans in feb?
> 
> whats everyone craving today?

Got a private scan in 2 days!!! As poxy hosp still haven't got back to me even though GP wrote a referral 1 1/2 weeks ago!

No real craving but when i'm hungry i HAVE to eat. Can't just have something 'later'. Need it now. :haha:


----------



## lynne192

awww hope you get a good picture hun it took my midwife 2weeks to get back to me so hopefully hear from them soon but i know sooo many places are booked to the max xx


----------



## sarah55

lynne192 said:


> hey all how is everyone today? i am meant to be resting but recided to come on the computer instead lol :D I have 2 scans coming up in feb and can't wait for them....
> 
> anyone else got scans in feb?
> 
> whats everyone craving today?



I've also got my scan in 2 days, feeling rather calm about it all, am sure that will change on Friday morning!
Still feeling pretty poo, generally off food- nothing really appeals, feel good whilst I'm eating and then straight afterwards I feel rubbish again!! Aaaahh it's soooooo annoying as I love my food :( Hope you're all doing ok xx


----------



## lynne192

awww huge hugs hope you get good pictures at scan xx


----------



## Chellxx

JellyBeann said:


> Chellxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotteee said:
> 
> 
> We have a name if its a boy :) Jenson Paul James O'Sullivan :) xx
> 
> No way, Jenson is my number 1 boy name, after Jenson Ackles from supernatural. Hubby won't let me have it tho for the same reason lol. You have very good taste :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> we were watching supernatural last night, and DH said to me..."what about Jenson?" hahaha! After I'd had an internal conversation with myself as to why he was so pretty?!Click to expand...

Haha maybe if I had only said it internally (for the past 4 years) it would be in the running :haha: I just can't help ohhhhh-ing every time he is on, strangely Dean is not allowed on my list either lol.... In fact neither is Peter (as in Andrea), Vinnie (jones), or any of the wwe wrestling stars that I "admire" :blush::haha:


----------



## Elhaym

No scans for me until my 12 weeks, so mid March time :( don't even have my booking in till 29th Feb!

I'm just so tired, and coming up to busiest time of year at work. Have set up a chat with my manager for Friday so can tell her and we can hopefully arrange more breaks etc because I'm struggling to cope at the moment.


----------



## miss malteser

How are so many of you having scans this early? I had my booking appt last week but I have to wait until the end of Feb for my first scan when I´ll be almost 13 weeks gone!

I want it now (says stamping feet)!!


----------



## Darkest

I'm having an early scan but at the mo it's a private one. I want to know if there's more then one (clomid assisted conception) and had a mc last time so want to put my mind at rest.

Lynne, my referral apparently still wasn't with the hosp on Monday even though it was sent a week before hand. Given up calling them now. Will wait and see if i get one in the post.


----------



## sarah55

miss malteser said:


> How are so many of you having scans this early? I had my booking appt last week but I have to wait until the end of Feb for my first scan when I´ll be almost 13 weeks gone!
> 
> I want it now (says stamping feet)!!


I'm having an early scan done as I had a MMC in my last pregnancy and so I will get one as routine to make sure everything is as it should be :)


----------



## lyndsay49

Most people in the UK do have their first scan at 12/13 weeks, you only get them before if you have had previous problems or bleeding so I would consider myself lucky if I didn't get one until 13 weeks!
I had my booking in appointment with my midwife yesterday feels more real now, got to phone and book my own 12week scan on 2nd feb. Im also considering joining their pregnant ladies aqua-aerobics sounds fun!


----------



## kissyfacelala

I had a scan at 6 weeks 5 days and I have another one next week at 8 weeks 6 days....I have them at the fertility clinic....we go through so much to get that BFP so my clinic gives us lots of early care.....I already have an appointment for my obgyn at 10 weeks :):):)


----------



## Elhaym

Yup no early scan for me despite my mmc. I'd probably still worry anyway! The doc did say she'd get me straight into EPU in case of any problems at all.

I'm so full, I've eaten more pasta than I thought possible :) I definitely have a little bloat bump coming. Need to get some looser tops for work I think, as I think it was sticking out a bit today, LOL. :haha:


----------



## lynze_an

Phone has been broke so there is no way i can catch up on all these pages lol. I hope everyone is doing well and im excited for all those getting their early scans. There is nothing more magical than seeing your baby for the first time. Im still feeling crappy most of time but already looking forward to my next appointment.


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations *russianbeauty* and *Lou+Bubs*! Russianbeauty, that's wonderful that you've had a scan already :)
*Diamonddust*, sorry you're having to deal with a doc with no empathy. I'm glad your OH has been so supportive :hugs: Sounds good though that spotting is lessening. Don't feel you can't come on here - we're here to rant at if you need it! Hope it goes well on Monday :)
*JellyBeann*, I did a lot of knitting when I was pregnant with DD1 - the results were quite hilarious! - I 'adapted' a pattern for an adult hat, but using lighter wool, and smaller needles to make it smaller - it came out about 2 inches across - so miniature it couldn't be an egg cosy! Also :happydance: foy your 3+!
*Lynne*, great news on your scan, saw the pic on FB :)
*Alex*, hoorah for your scan - I'm sure Friday can't come fast enough! Any more sleep eating?!
*Flyergirl*, that's great you feel fit to start running again :) I was watching Sex in the City movie last night, when Charlotte started her running again while pregnant - and it made me wish I was a runner!
*Seaweed*, hope you weren't too disappointed not to get a scan!
*Lyndsay*, hope the mw had some answers about that pain in your side - I'd be interested to know what she said as I have the same at the minute!
*Chell*, your scan pics are awesome! I can't believe suddenly how clear it is - I'm about the same stage along as you, so it's really lovely to see!
*FG*, save your energy to grow those healthy twins!!
*Elhyam*, I'm shattered too - squeezed in a wee half hour nap before I picked up my girls today - felt so much better for it! Hope it goes well for your manager! As for BB pain, mine seem to be less tender but just as full. Hoping it's not a sign of anything...
*Nervouswait*, those numbers seem to have doubled nicely :) How exciting to have a scan a week today!
*WantaBelly* I don't know anything about early scans sorry, hope you see that HB next week!
*Charlotte*, I teach in a boys school, so I find boys names so hard! The only Jenson I can think of was in that film New Years Eve...
*Smile*, I love the name Oscar though, it was the only things DH and I could come up with first time round!
*Darkest*, scan on Friday is exciting! Shame the hospital haven't come through though :(
*Miss Malteser*, mine is at 11 weeks... I know how you feel! But I couldn't justify £100 on a private early scan...

As for me, well I didn't come online yesterday at all after work (except to Skype DH in Germany) so I had a lot to catch up - hope I didn't miss anyone!
I changed my scan date again!! A day earlier now, so that it fits in with DH being home for half term... we realised that as the appt takes two hours there was no way he'd make his flight back on the Wednesday, so now it is on Tue 14 - Valentine's day! Just under 3 weeks.
I've reached the stage I hit with DD1 and 2 where I am convinced I've had a MMC or something as symptoms are fading, but there's no other indication that anything is still happening. I think it's going to be a very long 3 weeks waiting for this scan!
Good news is DH is home this weekend, and I'm going to Germany next weekend to stay with him, then the weekend after that he's home for half term and that's scan week, so there's plenty to keep us busy...
I'm so shattered, but hungry now - I have my evening chores done though (dishwasher, laundry) so now chilling in front of the TV (DIY SOS - may have to record the end of it though!)


----------



## Darkest

Hollywoodmum, how cool you got an earlier scan date and on Feb 14th, wonderful! Horrible hubby has to be away so much though (by the sounds of it anyway). :hugs
:


----------



## Darkest

Argh keep double posting!


----------



## Charlotteee

Having a mental breakdown. I'm so tired. I'm literally sobbing. I just need some sleep. It doesn't help that I keep waking up twice a night to wee. Then I can't get back to sleep. And I'm not going to sleep tonight until I've watched OBEM. Dont know when that will be as OH is watching football. Hence why I cant sleep as he's too loud :( and I don't want to moan at him as its not even 9pm :( xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Darkest, DH is working in Germany and the whole family will be moving at Easter - so not long to go!
Charlotte, can you record OBEM and get some sleep, or watch it on 4od tomorrow? hugs x


----------



## Riliye

Yay! Sorry I haven't been around much, girls...somehow looking at a computer screen makes me tons more nauseous (still true, btw, so I probably won't be around long). Just wanted to update everyone on my appointment today. 


Spoiler
https://oi42.tinypic.com/2zegrde.jpg

^_^ That's my little gummi bear! The OB said he looks "perfect" so far. I was like "Uh, yeah. He's mine, of course he's perfect!" :haha:

I don't have another appointment for 3 weeks, maybe 4. Has anyone's doc talked to them about doing the 11 week birth defect/abnormality testing? I can't decide if I think we should, or not.

Oh! And my official due date is now September 4th.


----------



## Charlotteee

It's set to record hun, I just won't get any sleep until the end of football cos oh keeps cheering haha. I just hate feeling like I could cry for hours. I was literally sobbing lol. Hormones I bet xx


----------



## Darkest

riliye, great news and great pic! We won't be having abnormality testing. We didn't with the other 2 as it would not change anything we did while pregnant. Can understand why some ppl choose too but we're not. Xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Riliye said:


> Yay! Sorry I haven't been around much, girls...somehow looking at a computer screen makes me tons more nauseous (still true, btw, so I probably won't be around long). Just wanted to update everyone on my appointment today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://oi42.tinypic.com/2zegrde.jpg
> 
> ^_^ That's my little gummi bear! The OB said he looks "perfect" so far. I was like "Uh, yeah. He's mine, of course he's perfect!" :haha:
> 
> I don't have another appointment for 3 weeks, maybe 4. Has anyone's doc talked to them about doing the 11 week birth defect/abnormality testing? I can't decide if I think we should, or not.
> 
> Oh! And my official due date is now September 4th.

Lovely pic!! We won't be doing the triple test or nuchal fold.



Charlotteee said:


> It's set to record hun, I just won't get any sleep until the end of football cos oh keeps cheering haha. I just hate feeling like I could cry for hours. I was literally sobbing lol. Hormones I bet xx

earplugs! seriously though, hope you get some rest!


----------



## Elhaym

Riliye said:


> Yay! Sorry I haven't been around much, girls...somehow looking at a computer screen makes me tons more nauseous (still true, btw, so I probably won't be around long). Just wanted to update everyone on my appointment today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://oi42.tinypic.com/2zegrde.jpg
> 
> ^_^ That's my little gummi bear! The OB said he looks "perfect" so far. I was like "Uh, yeah. He's mine, of course he's perfect!" :haha:
> 
> I don't have another appointment for 3 weeks, maybe 4. Has anyone's doc talked to them about doing the 11 week birth defect/abnormality testing? I can't decide if I think we should, or not.
> 
> Oh! And my official due date is now September 4th.

Awww, adorable! Glad the scan went well :D

Do you mean the nuchal scan and blood tests? I will be getting them as I would like to be prepared for any eventuality and if anything was wrong I'd like to know beforehand. I can see it from both sides though, I understand those who don't get it :thumbup:

Charlotte :hugs: I'm sorry you're feeling so low - my OH winds me up so easily at the moment! Would a warm bath or something help relax you while your OH is watching footie? x


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm not getting it, abnormalities don't run in either of our families, so as long as we're compatible with Rh and everything, I'm not very concerned at all.


----------



## lynne192

i bought my first lot of maternity clothes hope its not tempting fate


----------



## parker

Congrats Rileye, that pic is awesome!

My first prenatal appointment is tomorrow; 8 weeks. I really want to get a scan but I know they probably won't do one. I've still had no MS (slight queasiness I had felt in the evening is gone), I feel like the soreness in my breasts isn't as bad, haven't had to pee as much at night, and I've had minor cramping/lower back pain, so now I'm kind of worried something is wrong. They will probably make me wait until 12 weeks for a scan, but I'm going to ask tomorrow anyway...I figure the worst they can say is no.

Definitely getting genetic screening at my next 12-week appointment. Just the noninvasive blood tests and scan measurements; most women I know do that and only consider the more invasive procedures if there are high risks. While I don't expect any genetic problems it's still something I would like to be reassured about.

Already on 2 daycare waitlists (they are 12-18 months long for infants around here), and looking into where I want to deliver in case I need to switch providers. It's tricky to ask around when I'm still in the first trimester though and haven't gone public yet! It's funny how only very close friends & our parents know, and some strangers know, but no one in between.


----------



## holywoodmum

parker, hope you get your scan!! I know what you mean about who knows - I've told my parents and one friend (and you lot obviously) but then strangers know too if it's for "medical" reasons!

i emailed the two midwife led birthing places where we are moving to, so hoping to hear soon whether anyone there speaks English!


----------



## Smile181c

Riliye! Lovely scan pic :cloud9:

I think we will be getting the nuchal fold test and the non invasive blood tests :thumbup:


----------



## JellyBeann

We won't be getting any! We didn't last time, no abnormalities in any of our families, so we're not concerned! 

Hollywoodmum, that sounds hilarious! Did you use it as an egg cosy? Or a hat for a barbie?


----------



## Elhaym

Come back boob soreness, all is forgiven! Oh well at least they are still bigger and a tiny bit sore. I'm sure its fine but can't help worrying a little.

Hope everyone is ok :) x


----------



## JellyBeann

I just got permission to use a design by Warwick Davis on a nappy! :happydance:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Name (just first)? Helen 
How old are you? 24 
What's your EDD, how have you
figured that date? 27th on NHS site
What # child is this for you? 1st 
Do you predict you're carrying a
boy or girl? Boy
Are you finding out the gender? No, team yellow! 
How many months were you TTC? None! Bean was a lovely surprise, we're getting married next year so were WTT but looks like we'll have a flower girl/paige boy! 
Are you on any meds to help
support your pregnancy? Only prenatal vits


----------



## Darkest

Congratulations Helen!


----------



## holywoodmum

*JellyBeann* the egg cosy hat is gathering dust somewhere. I did manage on that fits on C's dolls though - I gave up when I was trying to do mittens - the thumbs ended up so long! I knitted quite a lot, but I was rubbish at sewing it up afterwards! Do you make nappies then?!
Congratulations *Helen*, how lovely that you'll have your wee one with you at your wedding!


----------



## Missus H

Name (just first) Missus H

How old are you? 32

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 18th September from lmp

What # child is this for you? 1st!

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I keep dreaming its twins :haha:

Are you finding out the gender? No.

How many months were you TTC? 2

Are you on any meds to help support your p No


----------



## JellyBeann

I've made a few nappies, but gave up a while ago, they were wicking and I couldn't work out how to stop it lol!


----------



## Smile181c

Hi Missus H :flower:


----------



## Missus H

Ahhh Hello Smile181 :thumbup:

Good to see you on here.

Only stumbled on this group by accident this morning! Glad I found it!


----------



## Darkest

Welcome Missus H!


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations *Missus H*! There are two lots of twins here already - maybe yours will be the third!


----------



## Smile181c

Well I'm glad you did! Call me Chloe :flower:


----------



## Lyndsey pie

Hi please can I be added? 

Name: lyndsey

Age: 30

EDD from lmp: 6th sept

1st child

Think it's a boy but hoping for a girl

Yes finding out gender

Ttc for 1 year

No meds. 

Thanks


----------



## Missus H

Thanks ladies :) Delighted I found this thread!

I am pretty sure there is only 1 baby in there, but for some reason, I keep having this mad feeling there may be 2.

I am telling myself I am being silly and there is no way in hell I would be having 2.

Hubby goes pale every time I joke about it!


----------



## Missus H

Is anyone else finding it really hard to sleep at night? Last night was my worst night so far. I just cannot sleep. Its horrendous. Then I get mad at hubby and kick him out of the bed. :wacko: 

Is there anything I can take thats safe? Like Kalms? The herbal tablets? Other than hot milk, I don't think there is much else I can try. :wacko:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Congrats, *Erinsmummy, russianbeauty, Lou+Bubs, AngelofTroy, Missus H *& *Lyndsey pie*!! I'll add you all now to the main page :flow:

If I missed anyone, please PM me so I can add you

*Missus H* - I don't think there is anything you can take to help with sleeping :nope: :shrug:




Chellxx said:


> Can I join your secret Facebook club now?!?

Hey hun, have you been added to the FB group yet? PM me your name so I can add you



Riliye said:


> Yay! Sorry I haven't been around much, girls...somehow looking at a computer screen makes me tons more nauseous (still true, btw, so I probably won't be around long). Just wanted to update everyone on my appointment today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://oi42.tinypic.com/2zegrde.jpg
> 
> ^_^ That's my little gummi bear! The OB said he looks "perfect" so far. I was like "Uh, yeah. He's mine, of course he's perfect!" :haha:
> 
> I don't have another appointment for 3 weeks, maybe 4. Has anyone's doc talked to them about doing the 11 week birth defect/abnormality testing? I can't decide if I think we should, or not.
> 
> Oh! And my official due date is now September 4th.

Lovely scan pic :flow: I wanna do the testing just to be prepared if there was an issue, but DH says no, he doesn't want to :shrug:

Your EDD has been changed to mine :)



Missus H said:


> Thanks ladies :) Delighted I found this thread!
> 
> I am pretty sure there is only 1 baby in there, but for some reason, I keep having this mad feeling there may be 2.
> 
> I am telling myself I am being silly and there is no way in hell I would be having 2.
> 
> Hubby goes pale every time I joke about it!

That's how I started.. Couldn't get it outta the back of my head that there was two... Joked with DH about it.. My joking actually prepared him so when I gave him the news that there was two, he wasn't surprised at all! :haha:


----------



## Missus H

Missus H said:


> Thanks ladies :) Delighted I found this thread!
> 
> I am pretty sure there is only 1 baby in there, but for some reason, I keep having this mad feeling there may be 2.
> 
> I am telling myself I am being silly and there is no way in hell I would be having 2.
> 
> Hubby goes pale every time I joke about it!

That's how I started.. Couldn't get it outta the back of my head that there was two... Joked with DH about it.. My joking actually prepared him so when I gave him the news that there was two, he wasn't surprised at all! :haha:[/QUOTE]

Really? Wow, congrats on your twins! Double blessing! :happydance:

I am sticking with my theory that I am mad for the moment. :haha:
I am telling myself that a massive amount of ladies think they are carrying 2 initially. 

I just can't help but think though......

My gut told me to test at 7dpo, even though I knew that was crazy and would never have dreamed of doing it that early before. But I just followed my mad instinct and got my bfp! So will have to wait and see if I am mad or not :haha: I have an early scan scheduled for 6th Feb. 

Are you feeling really really sick on twins? Like double the symptoms?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

*ticking.clock*, how did you appointment go yesterday hun?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Missus H said:


> Missus H said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies :) Delighted I found this thread!
> 
> I am pretty sure there is only 1 baby in there, but for some reason, I keep having this mad feeling there may be 2.
> 
> I am telling myself I am being silly and there is no way in hell I would be having 2.
> 
> Hubby goes pale every time I joke about it!
> 
> That's how I started.. Couldn't get it outta the back of my head that there was two... Joked with DH about it.. My joking actually prepared him so when I gave him the news that there was two, he wasn't surprised at all! :haha:Click to expand...

Really? Wow, congrats on your twins! Double blessing! :happydance:

I am sticking with my theory that I am mad for the moment. :haha:
I am telling myself that a massive amount of ladies think they are carrying 2 initially. 

I just can't help but think though......

My gut told me to test at 7dpo, even though I knew that was crazy and would never have dreamed of doing it that early before. But I just followed my mad instinct and got my bfp! So will have to wait and see if I am mad or not :haha: I have an early scan scheduled for 6th Feb. 

Are you feeling really really sick on twins? Like double the symptoms?

[/QUOTE]

You tested positive at 7DPO??? I tested negative at 7DPO and positive at 8DPO.. That was my first inkling that there was two because the line was definitely there and so early at 8DPO..! The earlier you get a positive test, the more HCG is in your system, when I did my first and 2nd beta draws w/ the doctor, my results were on the high side.. That was my 2nd inkling. I just had a gut feeling.. IDK, 7DPO is really early :winkwink:

My MS has been horrendous, but IDK if that's the case with every person carrying twins :shrug: I'm on anti-nausea meds now though :thumbup:


----------



## Tasha

All my friends who knew were teasing me that I had twins, and well they were right so your instincts might be right too :thumbup:


----------



## Missus H

FloridaGirl21 said:


> ]

You tested positive at 7DPO??? I tested negative at 7DPO and positive at 8DPO.. That was my first inkling that there was two because the line was definitely there and so early at 8DPO..! The earlier you get a positive test, the more HCG is in your system, when I did my first and 2nd beta draws w/ the doctor, my results were on the high side.. That was my 2nd inkling. I just had a gut feeling.. IDK, 7DPO is really early :winkwink:

My MS has been horrendous, but IDK if that's the case with every person carrying twins :shrug: I'm on anti-nausea meds now though :thumbup:[/QUOTE]

Yep, a faint line on an internet cheapie at 7dpo! And a bfp on Clearblue Digi the next afternoon not using fmu! I was shocked! Never dreamed a digi would have been positive so early on. 
I also got mad implantation pains for a week after. 4 nights on one side, very painful, then 3 nights on the other side in certain location. They were too painful not to notice. Also my FF chart was weird that month. Normally the day after my temp dip for ovulation, it spikes up immediately the next day. But that month, I dipped or 2 days in a row. So I was thinking I either had delayed ovulation or double ovulation. 

I had my bloods done by my doc last week when I was 5 + 2. My hcg was 7312 then. So by the end of that week, I'd say it would have tripled?

Anyway, will know in less than 2 weeks how many babs are in there! I would love twins though. I know its a lot of hard work, but I have always thought I would love to. Strange.

Glad to hear you got tablets to help the nausea. :thumbup: I am lucky so far. I am just really really tired. But can never sleep :cry:


----------



## Missus H

I am really making a mess of this quote business :haha::haha:

I can't seem to do it properly! Duh!


----------



## Missus H

Tasha said:


> All my friends who knew were teasing me that I had twins, and well they were right so your instincts might be right too :thumbup:

Congrats on your twins Tasha! Did you have a gut feeling or were you taken by complete surprise?


----------



## Smile181c

I have an odd feeling that I have two. No real reason why, it's just what my gut is telling me! I'm not too sure when I ov'd but I'm pretty sure I tested positive at about 8DPO as well :flower:

Edit: Oh and Missus H - I'm having real trouble sleeping too :nope: can't get comfy and my boobs are too sore! I've found sleeping with one of my pillows vertically instead of horizontally under my head helps a little :flower:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Tasha said:


> All my friends who knew were teasing me that I had twins, and well they were right so your instincts might be right too :thumbup:

Tasha, did I miss something? I'm looking at your sigi and it looks like your MC'ing? I'm so sorry hun :hugs: :cry:


----------



## Tasha

I had an inkling but wasnt sure and I think I got a bfp at 7dpo.

Floridagirl, i didnt say anything cos I am not ready for my name to be taken off the list yet as one of my babies still has a heartbeat and it feels like I would be dismissing that, s/he is fighting atm and that should be recognised, you know?


----------



## Darkest

Tasha i'm so sorry! I hope your remaining chipmunk stays with you. xx


----------



## Missus H

Smile181c said:


> I have an odd feeling that I have two. No real reason why, it's just what my gut is telling me! I'm not too sure when I ov'd but I'm pretty sure I tested positive at about 8DPO as well :flower:
> 
> Edit: Oh and Missus H - I'm having real trouble sleeping too :nope: can't get comfy and my boobs are too sore! I've found sleeping with one of my pillows vertically instead of horizontally under my head helps a little :flower:

I thought when I first seen your bump you looked like it was twins! You are so small boned and showing so early, so I had thought there may have been more than 1! Watch this space!

Might try that with the pillow tonight, thanks. Hubby is away tonight, so that will be better anyway lol :haha:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Tasha said:


> I had an inkling but wasnt sure and I think I got a bfp at 7dpo.
> 
> Floridagirl, i didnt say anything cos I am not ready for my name to be taken off the list yet as one of my babies still has a heartbeat and it feels like I would be dismissing that, s/he is fighting atm and that should be recognised, you know?

I'm sorry hun :hugs: I won't take you off the list. Your baby definitely deserves that fighting chance. I'll keep you in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## Smile181c

What this space indeed! Won't know for another 5 weeks or so though :saywhat:

I bet, knowing my luck there'll be one and I'll just be as big as a house with fluid and whatnot lol not that I'll be complaining!

Ooh you get the whole bed then! :thumbup: have all the pillows!


----------



## Missus H

Tasha said:


> Floridagirl, i didnt say anything cos I am not ready for my name to be taken off the list yet as one of my babies still has a heartbeat and it feels like I would be dismissing that, s/he is fighting atm and that should be recognised, you know?


I am sorry to hear this. I am sending a lot of positive energy your way and hoping the best for you both. 
Will send up a wee prayer for you. xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Sorry, just realised it seems like I was ignoring you Tasha - I wasn't promise :flower: I have everything crossed that there will be a miracle for you xx


----------



## Missus H

Smile181c said:


> What this space indeed! Won't know for another 5 weeks or so though :saywhat:
> 
> I bet, knowing my luck there'll be one and I'll just be as big as a house with fluid and whatnot lol not that I'll be complaining!
> 
> Ooh you get the whole bed then! :thumbup: have all the pillows!


God 5 weeks. It all sound so long doesn't it? My hubby had no choice in the matter, I was going for an early scan as I am the most impatient woman ever! 

Is this your first? What dress size are you normally? Regardless or either, you have a great bump already, and you can tell its not bloat.

People say we carry exactly like our mothers, but I don't know. My mum is not the same build or height as me.


----------



## Tasha

Thank you girls :hugs:



Smile181c said:


> Sorry, just realised it seems like I was ignoring you Tasha - I wasn't promise :flower: I have everything crossed that there will be a miracle for you xx

:haha: RUDE!!! :haha: I know you wasnt chick :hugs:


----------



## sarah55

Tasha said:


> I had an inkling but wasnt sure and I think I got a bfp at 7dpo.
> 
> Floridagirl, i didnt say anything cos I am not ready for my name to be taken off the list yet as one of my babies still has a heartbeat and it feels like I would be dismissing that, s/he is fighting atm and that should be recognised, you know?



Tasha- I'm so very sorry to read this, I admit I had to double check to make sure what you were saying. Sending you big hugs and lots of love and keeping everything crossed that your remaining chimpmunk hangs on in there xxxxx


----------



## Smile181c

Missus H said:



> God 5 weeks. It all sound so long doesn't it? My hubby had no choice in the matter, I was going for an early scan as I am the most impatient woman ever!
> 
> Is this your first? What dress size are you normally? Regardless or either, you have a great bump already, and you can tell its not bloat.
> 
> People say we carry exactly like our mothers, but I don't know. My mum is not the same build or height as me.

Ugh I know! Another month and a bit! :dohh: never mind, it'll be worth it :)

I wanted an early reassurance scan but DF has compromised and said we'll get a private one later on in the pregnancy :thumbup:

This is my first baby :) Are you a first timer too? I'm normally a UK size 8/10 but my jeans are already tight/too small! I'm wearing a size 12 pair of jeans today and they feel okay :flower: Thankyou though - are you going to be posting bump pictures? Can't wait to do another tomorrow to see how it's changed!

I'm not the same build as my mum either, she's a bit taller and very slim so I'll be interested to see how I'll grow x


----------



## Missus H

Smile181c said:


> Ugh I know! Another month and a bit! :dohh: never mind, it'll be worth it :)
> 
> I wanted an early reassurance scan but DF has compromised and said we'll get a private one later on in the pregnancy :thumbup:
> 
> This is my first baby :) Are you a first timer too? I'm normally a UK size 8/10 but my jeans are already tight/too small! I'm wearing a size 12 pair of jeans today and they feel okay :flower: Thankyou though - are you going to be posting bump pictures? Can't wait to do another tomorrow to see how it's changed!
> 
> I'm not the same build as my mum either, she's a bit taller and very slim so I'll be interested to see how I'll grow x

Yep, first timer. I just hope and pray things go well. 

I am normally a size 8 and am quite tall, but I had to buy size 10 jeans there the other day as I couldn't button them anymore. 
Though my bloating has gone down a lot. My constipation has gone so thats prob why :blush:

All my jeans are the low waisted kind of hipster ones, and I am swelling from low down, kind of above the bikini line, so I guess that is why I am bursting out of those jeans so quickly. 

I have taken pics every week, so might start a little bump gallery. Is there one on here? I might just do one on my computer as a keepsake to look back on. I can reminisce on the days I used to be a lovely size 8 :haha:

I went and got measured for a new bra in M & S yesterday as my boobies were trying to escape my other bras. :haha: Ah the relief! Hubby laughed when he seen it! Its so unsexy. An unwired, non cup, lacy aul lady bra with extra thick straps at the back :laugh2:


----------



## Elhaym

Welcome and congratulations to the new ladies :hi:

Little bit nauseous today which I've not really had so far - the smell of a latex glove set me off!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Can you please add me :flower: EDD is 6th September 2012 xx


----------



## Tasha

Oh my goodness, congratulations Kelly x


----------



## Missus H

Hello MissMummyMoo :happydance:

Love your signature! Ssssshhhhh, dont tell anyone on Facebook! :haha:

I feel the same. Couldn't bear it to go on there! No one knows apart from you ladies and you aren't going to tell :haha::haha:


----------



## Elhaym

Tasha I just saw your post :( I'm so sorry hun, I hope your bean keeps fighting, hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## Smile181c

Kelly! Woo!! :happydance:

Missus H - my jeans are the same! There's a bump pic thread in first tri but you can always post them in your journal too - that's what I do :thumbup:


----------



## JellyBeann

:hi: congrats and welcome!


----------



## Elhaym

Yay I love seeing more new people in here, the group is getting busy! Hope you're all ok :)

I regret saying my symptoms were fading, I feel like crap this afternoon! x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I haven't got any symptoms this time ... hence why I didn't know :lol:

With my other 2 I had awful MS and was constantly looking for somewhere to :sick: :haha:

I am feeling absolutely exhausted though! I'm not sleeping well for various reasons but I'm guessing this adds to it and I'm usually fast asleep by 9pm :lol: Oh yeah and I have quite bad backache (I've had a bad back for a few months anyway) I also have bad knees which usually sieze up in the winter but have been ok this year however seem to have started lately, don't know if it's weather related or PG related :shrug:

Hows everyone else feeling? x


----------



## JellyBeann

I can't get comfy any more! Might have to bring LOs BF pillow into bed to use as a body pillow at night now!


----------



## Elhaym

I'm sat in the break room sipping cold water, luckily no one is around :) why oh why do I have to work around nasty smelling chemicals??

The sleeping thing is such a pain isn't it, how can we be so tired and yet not sleep properly? x


----------



## Smile181c

I'm feeling really sick this afternoon - just wish I could go home x


----------



## willow77

Hi Ladies,

Congratulations on your BFP's :)

Please can I join :) it's all very hush hush at the moment as only OH and another BNB friend know, so be great to talk to some others about our little 'secret'

Have my first appointment with the dr on Monday when I will be 8 weeks, and hopefully that will start the ball rolling with the scan. My little girl (now 2) was born at 36 weeks weighing only 3lbs 7oz, so I am very anxious this time about having high blood pressure again and another dinky one!! 

Name (just first)? Lyne 
How old are you? 34
What's your EDD, how have you 10/09/12 LMP + 40 weeks
What # child is this for you? 2nd
Do you predict you're carrying a
boy or girl? Not sure
Are you finding out the gender? No, team yellow! 
How many months were you TTC? 7 months
Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Just Folic Acid


----------



## Elhaym

Hi willow, congrats! :) how are you feeling at the moment?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

MissMummyMoo said:


> Can you please add me :flower: EDD is 6th September 2012 xx

Congrats!



willow77 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Congratulations on your BFP's :)
> 
> Please can I join :) it's all very hush hush at the moment as only OH and another BNB friend know, so be great to talk to some others about our little 'secret'
> 
> Have my first appointment with the dr on Monday when I will be 8 weeks, and hopefully that will start the ball rolling with the scan. My little girl (now 2) was born at 36 weeks weighing only 3lbs 7oz, so I am very anxious this time about having high blood pressure again and another dinky one!!
> 
> Name (just first)? Lyne
> How old are you? 34
> What's your EDD, how have you 10/09/12 LMP + 40 weeks
> What # child is this for you? 2nd
> Do you predict you're carrying a
> boy or girl? Not sure
> Are you finding out the gender? No, team yellow!
> How many months were you TTC? 7 months
> Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Just Folic Acid

Congrats hun!!


----------



## nervouswait

Welcome Willow!

Tasha, I am so sorry to hear about your one bean, but I will send positive vibes your way that the other one becomes a healthy baby in 9 months.


----------



## Darkest

Hi Willow, congratulations!!! 

I've noticed a few of us are going to be team yellow.

FG, do you think you could update the front page to who's team yellow, and when people find out, if they are team blue, pink or purple??? I might add it to the fb group next to my due date actually, much less work for you lol.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yeah, I kept up with a few team yellows in the beginning but have become a slacker recently :blush:

So are you team yellow?

I did plan on putting a blue or pink stork once people started finding out too :)


----------



## Darkest

If it's twins (which i don't think it is) then we were going to find out if they were the same sex or not. BUT if same sex not find out pink or blue.(if that makes sense) If singleton then team yellow for def. 

How about you?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, my gender scan is already scheduled.. I'm not patient enough to wait :haha:

I'll put you down as team :yellow: and then if you find out that there are twins, we'll change it :)


----------



## Darkest

Oh wow arranged already!? I've not even got my 12 weeks scan booked yet. Things are so slack compared to American care.

I find out tomorrow how many so not long to wait now!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I went in for a private scan at 6w4d and that's when we found out that there was twins.. So I decided to schedule the gender scan with the same doctor (it'll be private as well).


----------



## JellyBeann

we're going team yellow, even if it's twins!


----------



## Missus H

Team yellow all the way!

It will torture me the entire 9 months, but will do it :haha:

Am too scared to join this FB page you are all on as its still all a big secret in my world. :thumbup:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'll add the :yellow: for you ladies on the main page now :flow:


----------



## nervouswait

The facebook page is great. Nobody on my facebook list can see a thing written or posted, so it id DEFINITELY secret. And really nice to have that place to chat without having to scroll through too much on here. The ladies on here and the facebook page are good at making sure they don't write anything on your actual facebook page, just the group page. AND they are incredibly supportive!


----------



## Missus H

nervouswait said:


> The facebook page is great. Nobody on my facebook list can see a thing written or posted, so it id DEFINITELY secret. And really nice to have that place to chat without having to scroll through too much on here. The ladies on here and the facebook page are good at making sure they don't write anything on your actual facebook page, just the group page. AND they are incredibly supportive!

Hmmmm okay, maybe I should join? I might join once I am over the 12 week mark :happydance:


----------



## nervouswait

You should do whatever you feel most comfortable with!! Just wanted to let everyone know that nobody can see what you write or what anyone writes you on the page. And unless you become individual friends with anyone on facebook, they can't write on your page.


----------



## Missus H

Will that be the same with the new 'Timeline' coming next week? Where is shows up all your history?

Facebook has me so wary with all their changes.


----------



## JellyBeann

I have the timeline, and none of my friends know about it!


----------



## Elhaym

Missus H I am going to join the group at 12 weeks if my scan is ok, I'm paranoid about jinxing things if I do it too soon :haha:


----------



## Missus H

I will join at 12 weeks when I am so happy I won't care!


----------



## Darkest

No one has mention anything on my fb about the group so i'd say it's doing it's job of being secret brilliantly. But only join when you feel happy to.

I too have timeline. I think it's more a personal thing then a group thing re the timeline changes.


----------



## nervouswait

Hahaha... I totally understand. Here is what facebook writes about the secret groups: 
Secret: These groups cannot be found in searches, and non-members cant see anything about the group, including its name and member list. The name of the group will not display on the profiles (timelines) of members. To join a secret group, you need to be added by a member of the group.


----------



## Charlotteee

Ahhh Kelly! Congrats :) 

Tasha I hope your bean holds on xxxx


----------



## Cherrylicious

Just come back from my scan and i'm now due the 14th Sept! <3


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:yipee:


----------



## parker

holywoodmum said:


> parker, hope you get your scan!! I know what you mean about who knows - I've told my parents and one friend (and you lot obviously) but then strangers know too if it's for "medical" reasons!
> 
> i emailed the two midwife led birthing places where we are moving to, so hoping to hear soon whether anyone there speaks English!

Hope you hear back soon from the midwives, are you moving to a new town?

The 8-week appointment went well today. They were basically laughing at me for over worrying so much and reassured me that I should be thankful that I don't have symptoms. They don't have an ultrasound in the office anyway (I have to go to another one of their offices by the hospital for that), but the NP did try the doppler. Unfortunately she couldn't get a heartbeat, though she said don't expect it because it can be hard to hear it as early as 8 weeks. I was a little disappointed but it didn't make me worry more. She felt my uterus too and said "feels like an 8 week uterus!"

12-week ultrasound (for genetic screening) is on Feb 23. That day can't come around fast enough!! My due date has shifted to 9/7/12. I thought it was supposed to be 40 weeks from your LMP, which to me seems more accurate than adding months and days, but who am I to argue with the experts. I feel like they are already slightly annoyed with my being on top of things as I am (insisting on early progesterone testing due to my chemical pregnancies, calling for my results) and so I'm going to keep my mouth shut from now on!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Ultrasound went great! My little one wiggles its limbs a bunch :)


----------



## nervouswait

That's great Alexis!:happydance:


----------



## Elhaym

Great news Alexis :) x


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations *Lyndsey*, *MissMummyMoo* and *Lyne*.
Lyne I hope your bean makes it longer than 36 weeks for you this time! Was it pre-eclampsia?
*Missus H*, I have a terrible time getting to sleep, so if I wake to pee I'm screwed... I use relaxation cds (well mp3s really) I think they are great! Most of the ones I have are sort of hypnotherapy relaxation stuff, but I find that the guide relaxation bit they do for the first ten mins has me out like a light - I rarely hear the end of the track! You can download free ones online - I like www.free-hypnosisdownloads.com :) I'd really recommend trying them to anyone that finds it hard getting to sleep!
*Tasha*, I'm so sorry to hear the news of your twins, but it sounds like you've got a little fighter in there, I really hope that little chipmunk sticks with you xx
*Darkest*, you have a scan tomorrow? Exciting!
*Cherrylicious *and *Alex*, glad your scans went well! I'm very jealous!
*Parker*, I'm moving from Northern Ireland to Germany - still no reply from the midwives there - maybe my german email was so bad they couldn't understand what I was asking!

As for me, exhausted! Just catching up on here then I need to do packed lunches and sleep! My DD is in nursery school 12-2.30, but all our friends are in morning sessions, so we had a late playdate this afternoon and stayed for tea, so everything late - girls in bed late etc and me too shattered to move! DH is home for the weekend tomorrow, and I'm afraid he'll think the house is a terrible state - it is, but some other things seem more important!


----------



## Faythe

Name (just first): Tamz

How old are you? 24

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 28th Sept (By FF and Dr)

What # child is this for you? First 

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Boy

Are you finding out the gender? No

How many months were you TTC? 14 months

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Just prenatal vits


----------



## holywoodmum

congratulation *Tamz*!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Congrats Tamz and welcome!


----------



## Faythe

Thanks girls :D

Still pinching myself :haha:


----------



## Darkest

Congrats Tamz!


----------



## Faythe

Thanks :D

Can I steal the 'due in september star', please? :flower:


----------



## Darkest

Just gone and looked at the front page, gosh there are a lot of us Sept girls now!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

sure :flow: the link is in my OP :D


----------



## holywoodmum

work away with the star, no idea even whose photobucket account it is! do you know how to get the url?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

copy and pasting it here: 

holywoodmum, I used my photobucket account to make it :)


If you'd like to add this 'due in september' banner to your signature, remove the space after the '[/IMG' & the ']' at the end of the link:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/pregnant%20tests/dueinseptember-1.jpg[/IMG ]


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Darkest said:


> Just gone and looked at the front page, gosh there are a lot of us Sept girls now!!!

We still have a few dates to fill in :D


----------



## Faythe

Thanks girlies!!! Just adding it to my sig now :D


----------



## lynne192

can my dates be added to front page please :D


----------



## FloridaGirl21

sure, what are they Lynne?


----------



## lynne192

also does anyone know why some people are able to get like three tickers and more pictures added mine said if i wanted to add anymore pictures had to delete my tickers :cry:


----------



## Faythe

Not sure hon? I have to keep taking lines out of my signature to add thing in


----------



## lynne192

dates =

EDD- 22nd September 2012 (dated by scan)


Scan dates:
1st Feb 2012 - 2nd EPU scan
14th Feb 2012 - 2nd infertility scan
8th March 2012 - booking in scan/appointment.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Lynne, it's not just your tickers, all the extras like changing colors, words and sizes of any wording take up "space" too and limits how many tickers you can have


----------



## JellyBeann

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Lynne, it's not just your tickers, all the extras like changing colors, words and sizes of any wording take up "space" too and limits how many tickers you can have

Yeah, that's why I have a separate thread for mine, with a link in my sig lol! (I have every pregnancy ticker I could find in mine now haha!)


----------



## holywoodmum

you can have 6 images total, and tickers count as images. it also gets stressed about line breaks, so delete any spaces at the end of lines, never press Return/Enter - use  tags to keep things right instead, and just have it read as one continuous line of text...​


----------



## lynne192

thanks girls :D


----------



## Faythe

I've just cracked open my digi from the other day (2-3 weeks) Love the lines!

Anyone else still have a POAS addiction despite being pregnant? I can't help myself :rofl:


----------



## lynne192

i stopped after i got a scares my digital went backward due to level confusion


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, I ran out of tests around 16DPO and haven't tested since.. The urge went away, but it took some time :haha:


----------



## Faythe

Hope my urge buggers off ASAP. I've spent a fortune on tests :rofl:


----------



## Elhaym

I'm doing my last digi tomorrow when I'm hoping I'll get 3+ weeks, then no more POAS :haha:

welcome Faythe! Congrats on your BFP :D


----------



## Faythe

I'm doing my last digi too next week to get 3+ :haha:

And a clear blue easy tomorrow, because I haven't done one of those yet.


----------



## BreeLeeC

Hi ladies, I'm looking for some advice and hopefully some inspiring feedback.

Just had an early u/s and i was supposed to be 7+2 says my LMP but I ovulated probably more like day 18-22 of my cylce- got a positive OPK on day 18. I have 30day cylces.
Anyways, I had my ultrasound and they said there was a gestational sac and yolk sac but no fetal pole could be found :( The tech said that there should be a pole if my dates were 7+2. 
They are sending me back in next week for an u/s. But she said it doesnt look good.
My heart is completely broken, and I came out of there with the feeling that this is a blighted ovum and there is no baby.
As I started to google this and read more stories, it looks like there might be a chance things are ok? Is this true- does anyone have a story or insight that they could share with me??
I'm desperate from any kind of hope. I've had a missed miscarriage before so this is all too familar :(


----------



## 17thy

Hey guys, my unofficial due date is September 18th, 2012 :flower:


----------



## nervouswait

BreeLeeC said:


> Hi ladies, I'm looking for some advice and hopefully some inspiring feedback.
> 
> Just had an early u/s and i was supposed to be 7+2 says my LMP but I ovulated probably more like day 18-22 of my cylce- got a positive OPK on day 18. I have 30day cylces.
> Anyways, I had my ultrasound and they said there was a gestational sac and yolk sac but no fetal pole could be found :( The tech said that there should be a pole if my dates were 7+2.
> They are sending me back in next week for an u/s. But she said it doesnt look good.
> My heart is completely broken, and I came out of there with the feeling that this is a blighted ovum and there is no baby.
> As I started to google this and read more stories, it looks like there might be a chance things are ok? Is this true- does anyone have a story or insight that they could share with me??
> I'm desperate from any kind of hope. I've had a missed miscarriage before so this is all too familar :(

BreeLeeC, I am so sorry that you are dealing with this. I am in a similar spot as you as i have had 2 scans and they are uncertain if it's a blighted ovum or if there is anything in the sac. I also go back in a week, although I am only at a little more than 6 weeks pregnant. I too have read stories about it taking longer for the little bean to show up in in scans and while that gives me some hope, we are trying to remain realistic at the same time and prepare (as much as you can for something like this) for the potential that it doesn't turn out the way we want. Sometimes the dates are off and sometimes it takes awhile for the scan to show anything, hence why sometimes dr.'s won't even scan until 8-9 weeks. So don't give up just yet, hopefully in a week they will be able to see something.


----------



## Elhaym

Welcome 17thy, congrats! :flower:

BreeLee I'm so sorry you are going through this, especially after a MMC :( I've never had a scan that early so no useful advice but I'm crossing everything for a positive outcome for you. Hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## lilysmum2

11th september! Xx


----------



## jenny25

darling i have had a blighted o and i didnt have a yolk sac try relax hun xxx


----------



## Chellxx

BreeLeeC said:


> Hi ladies, I'm looking for some advice and hopefully some inspiring feedback.
> 
> Just had an early u/s and i was supposed to be 7+2 says my LMP but I ovulated probably more like day 18-22 of my cylce- got a positive OPK on day 18. I have 30day cylces.
> Anyways, I had my ultrasound and they said there was a gestational sac and yolk sac but no fetal pole could be found :( The tech said that there should be a pole if my dates were 7+2.
> They are sending me back in next week for an u/s. But she said it doesnt look good.
> My heart is completely broken, and I came out of there with the feeling that this is a blighted ovum and there is no baby.
> As I started to google this and read more stories, it looks like there might be a chance things are ok? Is this true- does anyone have a story or insight that they could share with me??
> I'm desperate from any kind of hope. I've had a missed miscarriage before so this is all too familar :(

hey hun, so sory you are going through this it truly is terrifying. I had some bleeding early on and a scan at 7+5 and they only saw a gestational sac no yolk sac or fetal pole so i know how you feel i was heartbroken and even wanted to start bleeding so i could move on and know what was happening, i went back 5 days later and everything about the appointment was done and said in a way to expect the worst the dr even blocked my view of the screen but he found a perfect 8+3 blob with a fantastic heartbeat which we heard so there is hope for you, just try and stay positive and keep taking you vits etc. Im sending :hugs: and positive vibes that all is ok :hugs:


----------



## miss malteser

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to repost a new thread I´ve just opened:

Just to let you know that this morning I received an offer from groupon for a 3d scan for 99 pounds instead of 131 pounds. The offer includes:

The Deal
3D ultrasound scanning 
15 minute DVD movie 
CD with 8 selected still images 
Eight 3D colour 6"x9" prints 
Optional gender identification 
Verbal report on pregnancy 

The scan can be done anytime until the end of August.

If you´re interested it´s probably on the Groupon-manchester web page.

PS I don´t work for Groupon!


----------



## Elhaym

Look what I got today! :)

https://www.imgur.com/CIXVK.jpg


----------



## JellyBeann

elhaym said:


> look what i got today! :)
> 
> https://www.imgur.com/cixvk.jpg

yaaaaayyyy!!


----------



## Elhaym

Oh god its huge, I'm sorry on my phone and didn't think it would be so big! x


----------



## Missus H

Hi girls,

Is anyone here NOT getting any cramping?

I don't really get any. I get it when I lie on my sides in bed or when I need to pee. I have had the odd shooting cramp, but thats it.

Is this normal? Should I not be feeling more stretching going on? I thought I should as I am so skinny to begin with.

God, I worry when I do, and worry when I don't :haha:


----------



## miss malteser

I was telling a friend about my cramping which I get almost everyday and she was really surprised as she only suffered from it once througout her first tri. That got me worried that I was cramping too much!


----------



## Charlotteee

I've been given a scan for Monday 3.30 at EPAU due to cramps xx


----------



## Missus H

Thanks Ms Malteser :thumbup:

This is my first pg and I just panic when I don't get all the symptoms.

Am not constipated (the opposite in fact!), not cramping, not sick really.

So I shall try and stop worrying and enjoy before all three get me! :haha:


----------



## JellyBeann

I'm a little worried at the moment girls, I've had constant cramping since waking up this morning, no blood...I might ring the doctors though just in case!


----------



## nervouswait

Missus H said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Is anyone here NOT getting any cramping?
> 
> I don't really get any. I get it when I lie on my sides in bed or when I need to pee. I have had the odd shooting cramp, but thats it.
> 
> Is this normal? Should I not be feeling more stretching going on? I thought I should as I am so skinny to begin with.
> 
> God, I worry when I do, and worry when I don't :haha:

I'm not really getting any cramps. Every once in awhile I'll get a little twinge. But other than that, the only thing that i've really noticed is really sore bb's and that is it. I feel you on the "i worry when i do, and worry when i don't!!"


----------



## miss malteser

Charlotte, how bad is your cramping? Is it painful or just uncomfortable? Now I´m worried too!


----------



## Charlotteee

Oh god don't get worried hun. She said on the phone as theres no blood its probably all stretching but because i've only had one pregnancy before and it ended in miscarriage its just a precaution. Sorry should have put that in my OP. 

My cramps have stopped now tbh but they were taking my breath away and stopping me moving, but did feel like PP xx


----------



## miss malteser

Ok. I have them at some point every day and are very uncomfortable but feel more like pressure/aches rather than pain. I hope yours turn out to be nothing other than stretching x


----------



## Elhaym

Jellybeann I have constant mild cramping for hours some days, if you have no spotting I wouldn't worry as its probably a growth spurt - but if you're concerned call the doctor :hugs:

Charlotte, good luck for your scan Monday :flower:


----------



## Missus H

Is anyone kind of starting to swell just around your bikini line area?

I was sitting on hubby last night rubbing his back, and whatever way I was sat, it looked like top of my bikini area was bulging out :saywhat:

It was a kind of swell that was on that area and up the sides to hip bone. It was kind of soft and spongy when I pressed it. When I stand up, its not there, its just hard.

Anyone know?

Isnt it awful not being able to ask anyone you know when you are keeping quiet?!

One of my friends told me last night that people in our group are speculating I am pregnant cos I wasn't drinking at the weekend. Now, I had a drink in my hand all night, it looked like vodka (was only lemonade), so how the hell did they know? Grrrrrrrr, nosey girls spoiling my suprise!


----------



## JellyBeann

Elhaym said:


> Jellybeann I have constant mild cramping for hours some days, if you have no spotting I wouldn't worry as its probably a growth spurt - but if you're concerned call the doctor :hugs:
> 
> Charlotte, good luck for your scan Monday :flower:

Thet've been here for days, but today they've been worse! I rang the doctors, and they told me to ring EPU, who gave me an appointment for next Tuesday! I hope I'm just being silly!!


----------



## Elhaym

Not silly at all, mine are mild stretching and pulling but if they were stronger I'd be worried too, better to be safe than sorry x


----------



## Darkest

My 6w 6d baby measuring spot on. 8mm long. How tiny!!??

In other news a have a uber large cyst on my left ovary that is 5 times the size of baby. Not so great. Needs to be kept an eye on.

Argh!!!!! Can't upload a dam thing! I have one pic in my new journal. Will try and finish uploading later.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

BreeLeeC said:


> Hi ladies, I'm looking for some advice and hopefully some inspiring feedback.
> 
> Just had an early u/s and i was supposed to be 7+2 says my LMP but I ovulated probably more like day 18-22 of my cylce- got a positive OPK on day 18. I have 30day cylces.
> Anyways, I had my ultrasound and they said there was a gestational sac and yolk sac but no fetal pole could be found :( The tech said that there should be a pole if my dates were 7+2.
> They are sending me back in next week for an u/s. But she said it doesnt look good.
> My heart is completely broken, and I came out of there with the feeling that this is a blighted ovum and there is no baby.
> As I started to google this and read more stories, it looks like there might be a chance things are ok? Is this true- does anyone have a story or insight that they could share with me??
> I'm desperate from any kind of hope. I've had a missed miscarriage before so this is all too familar :(

:hi: hun. I'm not too sure with what could be going on. TBH, it sounds like it may be a blighted ovum, but I've seen cases where babies have appeared at later scans. I'm really hoping that you see the baby at your next scan :hugs: when do you go back?

Maybe read this link for some hope:

https://www.squidoo.com/misdiagnosedblightedovum



17thy said:


> Hey guys, my unofficial due date is September 18th, 2012 :flower:




lilysmum2 said:


> 11th september! Xx

Congrats and welcome ladies :hi:


----------



## lynne192

i feel like hell today feel like i have been hit my a car and haven't slept for a week and that i have a form of food posioning lol just pain crappy just my luck lol


----------



## freeeg

Missus H said:


> Is anyone else finding it really hard to sleep at night? Last night was my worst night so far. I just cannot sleep. Its horrendous. Then I get mad at hubby and kick him out of the bed. :wacko:
> 
> Is there anything I can take thats safe? Like Kalms? The herbal tablets? Other than hot milk, I don't think there is much else I can try. :wacko:

not sure if anyone one answered, but i know that Bach remedies are safe to use. 
https://www.bachflower.com/


----------



## WantaBelly

BreeLeeC said:


> Hi ladies, I'm looking for some advice and hopefully some inspiring feedback.
> 
> Just had an early u/s and i was supposed to be 7+2 says my LMP but I ovulated probably more like day 18-22 of my cylce- got a positive OPK on day 18. I have 30day cylces.
> Anyways, I had my ultrasound and they said there was a gestational sac and yolk sac but no fetal pole could be found :( The tech said that there should be a pole if my dates were 7+2.
> They are sending me back in next week for an u/s. But she said it doesnt look good.
> My heart is completely broken, and I came out of there with the feeling that this is a blighted ovum and there is no baby.
> As I started to google this and read more stories, it looks like there might be a chance things are ok? Is this true- does anyone have a story or insight that they could share with me??
> I'm desperate from any kind of hope. I've had a missed miscarriage before so this is all too familar :(

Hi Hun! I wanted to give you :hugs: and let you know I am currently going through the same thing. On Tuesday Jan 24 I was 6wks 1day based off my lmp (I have no idea when I O'd). I had an ultrasound and they only see a sac with a yolk sac, no fetal pole. They said the sac is measuring 5wks 2 days. They scheduled me a repeat ultrasound a week from the 24th on Jan 31st. From what I have read if there is a yolk sac present it is not considered a blighted ovum. My prayers are with you, I have read lots of stories where they didn't see the fetal pole until 8 weeks so hold onto that!


----------



## Elhaym

Morning :hi: how is everyone? Plans for the weekend? My best friend is coming to stay and I'm gonna tell her :)

I went to bed at 8.30 pm last night, was dozing on the sofa before that. This fatigue is getting worse! x


----------



## Diamonddust

I'm out :cry:


----------



## Elhaym

Oh sweetheart, I am so sorry :( :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Charlotteee

So sorry diamonddust xxxx


----------



## Chellxx

Diamonddust said:


> I'm out :cry:

:hugs: so sorry hun:hugs:


----------



## JellyBeann

Diamonddust I am so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## holywoodmum

*BreeLee*, I have no experience of an early scan, or what you should expect to see - just wanted to send some hugs.
Congratulations *17thy *and *lilysmum*!
*Elhaym*, yippee for your 3+
*MissusH*, I've had cramping only once or twice. I couldn't tell you about swelling round bikini area, my belly is too flubbery to notice any difference!
*Darkest*, glad your scan went well!!
*Lynne*, hope you're feeling better soon pet
*Diamonddust*, so sorry to hear that - had you had bleeding, did they scan to confirm. You must be heartbroken :hugs:

As for me, DH is home for the weekend! yay! :happydance: and I finally got some marking done for work, so I feel a bit more on top of things.
My only remaining symptom is swollen boobs - they're not even sore any more :dohh:


----------



## DBCG

Elhaym said:


> Morning :hi: how is everyone? Plans for the weekend? My best friend is coming to stay and I'm gonna tell her :)
> 
> I went to bed at 8.30 pm last night, was dozing on the sofa before that. This fatigue is getting worse! x

I am going to a concert tonight! I bought tickets back in the beginning of Novemeber, we had plans to tailgate all day before the concert, and lots of drinks would have been consumed. I am actually kind of excited for a sober concert. Babies first concert yeah!


----------



## DBCG

Diamonddust said:


> I'm out :cry:


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nervouswait

Diamonddust said:


> I'm out :cry:

So sorry diamonddust. :hugs:


----------



## JellyBeann

Does this look like a 6w0d bump?


----------



## Diamonddust

JellyBeann said:


> Does this look like a 6w0d bump?

looks like super big 6 weeks bump, maybe twins or triplets for you young lady! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## JellyBeann

Diamonddust said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> Does this look like a 6w0d bump?
> 
> 
> 
> looks like super big 6 weeks bump, maybe twins or triplets for you young lady! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

haha...maybe, or just a super-fat pregnant lady! :rofl: I do really want twins though, hopefully they are!


----------



## Diamonddust

Thanks everyone for your wonderful hugs and stuff, really apprchiate it! this week has been horrible, I knew on Monday it was "game over" but this morning the pain was so much so I had to go to hospital, had lots of bloods HcG had fallen significantly and a lovely internal exam showed my cervix just starting to close so its 100% :cry: I am pretty heartbroken, a good cry in the shower after being mulled by the nurse! my god it hurt so much!

I'm annoyed more than anything about how everything has gone I had 5 blissful days I planned everything before my world fell apart and now I will need to wait god knows how long to get back on the help for having a baby! I hope its not another long years wait!! 

Thank you to everyone for everything and I hope you wont mind me checking in to see how you are all doing, super good luck to all you beautiful mummies and mummies 2 B.

Lots of love 
Diamonddust aka Laura xxxx


----------



## Diamonddust

> haha...maybe, or just a super-fat pregnant lady! :rofl: I do really want twins though, hopefully they are!

fingers and toes tightly crossed for you and 2 beans :baby::baby:


----------



## Lou+Bubs

So sorry diamond dustXx

Havent been around for a few days my dd has been quite unwell with really high temp, been so worried about her. Today i am exhausted think its a mixture of the pregnancy and worrying about Lucie. I could also chop my boobs of they are so sore and uncomfy.
When is everyone having there first midwife appointment?


----------



## Charlotteee

Mine is the 9th of Feb xx


----------



## Darkest

Diamond, i am so very sorry to hear whats happened. :hugs:


----------



## WantaBelly

:hugs: Diamondust


----------



## kissyfacelala

so sorry diamondust....many many hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Diamond I am so sorry :hugs:

I had such a busy day yesterday we were out of the house from 8.30am - 8pm! Needless to say I was zonked by 9pm :lol: Was hoping for a lazy day today but need to pop out again :( x


----------



## miss malteser

Diamond - I´m so sorry. I hope that you manage to stay positive and to see you back in first tri asap.

Jellybean - OMG, I´m no expert on this but that does not look like a 6w bump to me! Either your dates are COMPLETELY out or maybe there´s more than one in there....lol

I haven´t got even a hint of a bump yet! To all the mummies or those who have already noticed a bump - when did you start to notice it? x


----------



## lynne192

when did this bump appear hun was it quickly or slowly? have you had any betas done at all?


----------



## Baby2012

Diamonddust said:


> I'm out :cry:

I'm so very sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Bumps all appear at different times, everyone has a different body shape and show at different times. Like me at the moment, I look pregnant but it's not it's just fat and bloat :lol: At around 6-8 weeks your uterus is around the size of a grapefruit so it is below your belly button :thumbup: x


----------



## holywoodmum

Lou, hope your DD is on the mend soon 

As far as bumps go, I'm all flubber, but having had 2 already, I guess I might expect to show sooner - still in my regular jeans, but work clothes I've given up on my 12s and gone for 14 now, won't be long for 16, then I'll need to get back all my maternity clothes I lent out!

DH was home on Friday night, back to Germany again this afternoon. Nice chilled weekend, soft play yesterday, tea out the 4 of us, booked tickets for Baby Rave... Feeling all at sea now he's away again.
Pregnancy wise, have had email back from one of the two Geburtshausen we're moving to say they have English speaking midwives, and asking for more details. No reply from the other one yet. 
Still in that unhappy limbo of wondering if it's all gone wrong, as symptoms fade. Fuller boobs still, and sore head is it. Dare I say it, but not quite as tired as before... Still can't seem to shake the last of this cold.
Wet and miserable outside, cold in the house. Hate the price of oil, but must check we're not running out!


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: Holywoodmom, my symptoms have faded a bit too the past couple days. I did a lot of searching on BnB this morning and it seems to be very normal. Lots of people notice that they fade permanently around 8-9 weeks as the placenta starts taking over, so that could be what's happening with you...but if that's not what it is (it's a bit early for that to happen for me), it seems to be normal for them to change every so often, even for days at a time, and then come back. So chances are (and fingers crossed) everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: holywoodmom try not to worry hun as seaweed said around 8-9 weeks the placenta starts to take over :) x


----------



## freeeg

so sorry Diamond :hugs:


----------



## miss malteser

hollywoodmum - My symptoms hit a peak at around 6 weeks then disappeared and returned about a week later but are very sporadic. My nausea often only lasts for 10 minutes at a time and I am still tired but sometimes I wonder if I´m imagining the tiredness as an excuse to be lazy! We should just be thankful that we´re not permanently suffering from ms like some others are!


----------



## JellyBeann

How is everyone today? I did another IC test today, as I have my appointment tomorrow and they're going to do a urine test (presumably before they scan me in case it comes up negative!) and it came up with a massive fat dark line even before the dye had gone all the way through it! 

I think my cramps were just a lot of stretching, but they panicked me as they were so strong!! 

Do you think they'll scan me, or just do the urine test, ask a few questions and send me on my way? (it's EPU)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

JellyBeann - I've never had an experience with the EPU but I'm guessing there will probably just do the urine test although they may just do a scan whilst your there. Hope everything goes ok at the EPU xx


----------



## Smile181c

I feel so sick today :( being at work in front of a computer screen isn't helping but I can't go home :cry:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Smile181c said:


> I feel so sick today :( being at work in front of a computer screen isn't helping but I can't go home :cry:

:hugs: have you tried the sickness bands hun? I swore by them with DD and DS. Take small sips of water and nibble on ginger biscuits :hugs: x


----------



## JellyBeann

I went to EPU with my first loss, they did a test there, which came up negative and they said *"we won't scan you, because it's negative" * I guess I'll find out tomorrow! If they don't mention it, I'll ask!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

JellyBeann :hugs: if you done an IC today with great lines I'm sure everything will be fine tomorrow :) ask for a scan for peace of mind although it maybe a little too early too see anything xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Missmummymoo - I haven't tried sickness bands yet. I half wish I'd just throw up already! I might get some relief then! :dohh:


----------



## JellyBeann

MissMummyMoo said:


> JellyBeann :hugs: if you done an IC today with great lines I'm sure everything will be fine tomorrow :) ask for a scan for peace of mind although it maybe a little too early too see anything xxx

If I get a scan and they say it's too early I'll feel okay, just want to be re-assured my baby is okay! I'm 99.9999999999% sure everything is fine! I just can't help but worry until I'm 12 weeks! 

I also told my mum yesterday!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Smile181c said:


> Missmummymoo - I haven't tried sickness bands yet. I half wish I'd just throw up already! I might get some relief then! :dohh:

There you go hun they are brilliant :) If it makes you feel any better go to the toilet and make yourself sick I used too :lol: I can cope with sick I just can't cope with FEELING sick if that makes sense :wacko: I always feel better from being sick.



JellyBeann said:


> MissMummyMoo said:
> 
> 
> JellyBeann :hugs: if you done an IC today with great lines I'm sure everything will be fine tomorrow :) ask for a scan for peace of mind although it maybe a little too early too see anything xxx
> 
> If I get a scan and they say it's too early I'll feel okay, just want to be re-assured my baby is okay! I'm 99.9999999999% sure everything is fine! I just can't help but worry until I'm 12 weeks!
> 
> I also told my mum yesterday!Click to expand...

Yeah I know what you mean hun :) Oh that's great! What did she say? x


----------



## JellyBeann

I only told her because all day she was asking me if I was lol, and dropping things into conversation haha! But she was really happy, she had this massive grin on her face!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Awww bless her! That's lovely :) x


----------



## Smile181c

Aw I'm glad she was so happy :) xx


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls sorry I don't post much it's just scary being a pal I've for huge milestones too reach before I feel comfy everything seems to be going eel had two great scans last week and that pudding doubled in size in 3 days and this time pudding is measuring bigger than what I was in my last pregnancy at the same gestation so I'm kinda lurking for the time being xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Jen x


----------



## Smile181c

Ooh I couldn't make myself sick lol I'm scared of being sick!


----------



## jenny25

Thanks Hun xx


----------



## lynne192

thats terrible they wouldn't scan you because you got a negative test how awful, our EPU has a policy to scan everyone after 5weeks but some are after 7 weeks etc i hope they scan you though ours only scan with bleeds


----------



## Smile181c

Just had 2 pieces of toast and feel much better :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs M

Hi, 

smile181c, I feel exactly the same. I have more or less constant nausea from the minute I wake up until bedtime. I get a little relief when I eat and I'm trying to have something every couple of hours. I really hope this doesn't last long. I've tried ginger biscuits, bananas, drinking water etc but nothing really takes it away. Hope it doesn't last long for us both.
Hope everyone else is doing well. I haven't posted much but i keep up to date with reading through. x


----------



## Smile181c

I'm glad I'm not the only one that feels that way Mrs M :) When I eat I feel better but it doesn't last for long! Little and often is the key I think :thumbup: xx


----------



## Missus H

Hi Girls,

Hope everyone is well. 

I haven't read all the posts, but I see sickness is kicking in for some of us :cry:

I am having a love/hate relationship with food at the moment. Think I am hungry and fancy eating something, then 2 bites in I am full and don't want any more.

Stuff I used to love no longer does it for me. I sit here and have absolutely no idea what I would like to eat. No cravings, no desire for any food. Feel its just a necessity. And normally I am a total pig.

Feel nauseous for parts of the day, not majorly, just slightly. Enough to make me lie down for hours on end. Have only come close to throwing up once or twice.

I have a nose on me that can sniff bad smells from 100 miles away. My nose is my biggest problem. Its smells that are creating the nausea.

Symptoms are coming and going. Some days certain ones are bad, other days they are gone. Its weird :wacko: 

My dreams are something else though. So vivid.


----------



## Elhaym

Hi everyone :hi: nausea is setting in for me too, its usually about 3 in the afternoon for some reason? I've just bought a bag of mini gingerbread men from Tesco to nibble later :)

It's the fatigue that's killing me, I could have cried getting up this morning :(

Missus H I know what you mean about smells, I feel I wouldn't have it half as bad if I couldn't smell everything from so far away! x


----------



## Missus H

Yep!

If we could take our noses off we would feel a hell of a lot better!


----------



## JellyBeann

The sickness has left me alone for the last 2 days (YAY)


----------



## holywoodmum

Thanks for the reassurance about symptoms ladies - I should know this from my own experience last two times round - but it's still hard to cope with...
JellyBeann, no experience of EPU, hope you get your scan!
Smile, hope the sickiness eases - no fun being stuck in work.
Jenny, have you reached many of the milestones yet? Hang in there hun, that's great you had two good scans last week
Missus H, I feel hungry ALL the time but no idea what I want to eat - luckily, nothing is too off putting for me at the minute - about to make a bowl of porridge - to have after the yogurt, grapes and chocolate I just had - hmmm...
Trying to get around to actually writing thank you letters for my DDs xmas presents - kinda late, but better late than never - roll on them being able to write them themselves!


----------



## Mrs M

I'm the same with smells too. Some of the things I love are making me gag and all I'm craving at the moment is crappy food. When it comes to preparing and cooking tea on a night for my dh and dd it makes me feel sick. x


----------



## Smile181c

I've found that I can't stand the smell of tomato soup anymore or blue doritos :sick:

Also I had to turn the heating off in the car this morning cause I could smell it lol DF was like :saywhat:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Mrs M said:


> I'm the same with smells too. Some of the things I love are making me gag and all I'm craving at the moment is crappy food. When it comes to preparing and cooking tea on a night for my dh and dd it makes me feel sick. x

Oh wow I've just seen your from County Durham!! Where abouts? So am I ... what a small world :lol: xx


----------



## miss malteser

Missus H - I´m exactly the same. I´m permanently starving but I just don´t fancy any of the foods I normally eat. Once I start eating I´m not normally too bad but it takes me ages to decide what to have because just the thought of eating doesn´t appeal at all. 

Mrs M - I´m off all my food apart from the crappy stuff too. I´m doing quite well and haven´t given in yet but it´s only a matter of time!

Elhaym - the fatigue is my one symptom that never goes. The others come and go but the tiredness is incredible. I have never slept so much in my whole life!


----------



## willow77

Ladies,

So sorry Diamonddust :hugs:

Elhaym - I am feeling good thanks, and managing to keep the nausea at bay with orange juice :) when I was pregnant with Poppy I couldn't stand the stuff this time am loving the orange juice... How are you feeling?

holywoodmum - I had high blood pressure from about 30 weeks :( and Poppy's growth wasn't as it should of been and by the time I was 36 weeks I had developed pre-eclampsia :( fingers xx this time I will have a healthy pregnancy :)

How is everyone feeling? I am finding it incredibly hard not to tell people.... Just want to tell the whole world :) I am an awful liar so if anyone asks me direct if I am pg I will just have to admit it! Is anyone else keeping it a secret until the scan?

I went to the dr today (for my 1st appointment) he was so nice and helpful, told me if I had seen him earlier I would have had a 10 week scan but looking more like a 12 week one now....oooppps, that will teach me to put off seeing the doc!! 


x


----------



## JellyBeann

Oops Willow, you should have gone earlier. I wish my Dr was that nice, mine just said, yeah, you might miscarry again, but you might not, the midwives will send you for your scan, bye! (basically!)

I'm feeling good right now, I get the odd cramp which is stretching. But other than that my symptoms seem to have disappeared! Oh, except my boobs feel so full and heavy!!


----------



## Smile181c

my one boob (the big one :haha:) has gone really firm! I'm loving the growth - but not the growth of my nipples lol they look hideous - OH can't stop laughing at them everytime he sees them :dohh:


----------



## freeeg

My doc gave me something called Navidoxine for MS. I get it all day and it doesn't go away. I took one pill 3 days ago and felt fine the day after and yesterday. Today MS is back again. I'm supposed to take it every night but it's a category B medicine and i'm kinda worried since there was not much research done on pregnant women. so I might just take it every 3rd night since it seems to work for 2 days. 
Other than that my boobs were killing me for 2 days, today nothing.... but i'm sooo tired and sleepy....:sleep:


----------



## Elhaym

Haha I agree on the bbs mine feel/look great. I feel shite everywhere else though :haha: todays new thing is backache and achy hips!

LOL at your OH Smile, they are cheeky sods, if only they could experience some of this misery, theyd soon shut up! :)

Willow, glad you're doing ok. I've told a couple of friends and also had to let my manager and a couple of colleagues know as I work with chemicals. Id rather not have told them so early but its good in that I can go have a sit down and a drink when I feel rough without looking suspicious!


----------



## Smile181c

He's a nightmare lol has no sympathy for me whatsoever :dohh: keeps saying to me 'it's barely even a baby yet, you can't feel that bad!' so I give him a slap and it sorts him out :rofl:


----------



## Mrs M

MissMummyMoo said:


> Mrs M said:
> 
> 
> I'm the same with smells too. Some of the things I love are making me gag and all I'm craving at the moment is crappy food. When it comes to preparing and cooking tea on a night for my dh and dd it makes me feel sick. x
> 
> Oh wow I've just seen your from County Durham!! Where abouts? So am I ... what a small world :lol: xxClick to expand...

Hiya, I live a couple of mile out of Bishop Auckland. How about you?

Willow77 - we have only told close friends and close family but can't wait to tell the whole world our good news. We are waiting until after our 12 week scan to tell everyone but the weeks are dragging.

Miss Malteser - I caved in this weekend and had McDonald's on Friday night and then takeaway on Saturday night. I'm cooking meals during the week and I really don't fancy them. We didn't have Sunday dinner yesterday as it was our dd's 2nd birthday so going to cook it for tea tonight. Just hope it doesn't make me gag. 

As for my boobies they definitely feel fuller but they hurt so much still. Especially first thing on a morning. x


----------



## jenny25

Yeah I have reached one and the next one is my nt scan where I found my my last pregnancy had an enlarged bladder and gastroscis sp the pregnancy didn't make it xx


----------



## Charlotteee

We have a heartbeat! Was so nervous! Couldn't see anything in the sac through external so went internal and there was my blob with a beating heart :) I've been dated back at 6+4 but wasn't entirely sure of dates anyway. 

Slightly worried as I have to go back on the 13th as I have a bleed around the sac :( she said it could be something or could be nothing. She said more than likely implantation bleeding so if I see blood then not to worry unless its bright red and full of clots xxx


----------



## jenny25

Charlotte that's great and don't worry I have the same thing too Hun xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Willow, hopefully you will make it to the end this time without the high blood pressure! Is that something that is likely to recurr?
Jenny, I'm sure you're nervous waiting for those milestones to pass, but we're here if you need to let off any steam x
Charlotte, glad the scan went well, and I guess just look forward to another wee peek at baby!


----------



## Missus H

I just had a ham, cheese, tomato toastie with coleslaw. It was almost orgasmic :haha:

And by god, it was delicious. Nicest thing I have eaten in weeks :o)ll :o)ll

I agonised for days over the ham and coleslaw part as its all on the bloody long list of 'don't eat'.

But ham was heated up from the toastie maker and the coleslaw said on ingredients that it was made with pasteurised egg.

So I should be good? I hope.

It was so yummy. I may have another one :o0 :o0


----------



## JellyBeann

15.5 hours until my appointment. I hope they scan me!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hiya Ladies, Can I join?

I have been stalking this thread since I first got my BFP on Jan 5th!! But I was too nervous to join as I'm PAL. I have just had my 7 weeks scan today though and everything was perfect so here I am ready to start enjoying this pregnancy :)

*Name (just first)?  Tara

How old are you?  25

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 17th September, FF says so lol

What # child is this for you? Number 1

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?  I think a boy

Are you finding out the gender? Nope, Team Yellow

How many months were you TTC? 5 LONG years and 3rd round of clomid did the trick

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Just folic acid and baby aspirin*

EDIT: Forgot to add my scan pics, lol


----------



## lyndsay49

Congratulations PrincessTaz and welcome! There is a few PALs on here so we will all be here to support you and offer any advice. H&H 9 months x


----------



## Darkest

Hi Tara :wave:

Nice to see you here, so glad your scan went well!


----------



## holywoodmum

Missus H, I've been eating loads of ham, never heard not too?
Tara, yay :happydance: so pleased to see you here! And love the scan pics :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Mrs M said:


> MissMummyMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs M said:
> 
> 
> I'm the same with smells too. Some of the things I love are making me gag and all I'm craving at the moment is crappy food. When it comes to preparing and cooking tea on a night for my dh and dd it makes me feel sick. x
> 
> Oh wow I've just seen your from County Durham!! Where abouts? So am I ... what a small world :lol: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hiya, I live a couple of mile out of Bishop Auckland. How about you?Click to expand...

Me too!! Well about 1 mile from the town centre!! Such a small world!! We used to live in West Auckland :) x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

*Diamonddust* - so sorry for your loss hun :hugs: FXed you'll be back in first tri in no time :hugs:

JellyBeann - Definitely doesn't look like a 6wk bump! Are you sure about your dates? Like others have said, maybe there is more than one in there :D

*miss malteser* - I'm overweight, so I definitely don't have a "bump" yet.. But do have some serious bloating going on and can't fit into my normal pants :nope: the button won't reach the whole it's supposed to go into :( 

*holywoodmum* - I've read that nearing the end of first tri, your symptoms will start to fade because HCG has reached it's max. So I'm sure that's all it is :hugs:

*Smile181c* - I work in front of a computer all day and it stinks when you've got horrible MS :hugs: I feel much better if I'm constantly snacking, maybe you're the same way seeing as the toast helped you :thumbup:

*MissMummyMoo & Smile181c* - I actually feel loads better after throwing up and just getting it out. It doesn't sound appealing, and I've never made myself throw up like sticking my finger down my throat, but I have just sat over the toilet and just like looked at it (toilets gross me out since I've had MS) and that itself will just make me throw up. Sounds weird, but you'll probably feel better afterwards.

And I agree, I can cope (somewhat) with the actual throwing up, it's always leading up to the throw up that I can't cope with because of how ill I feel.

*JellyBeann *- I know how you feel about not being able to relax until 12 weeks, FXed it flies by for you!

*jenny25* - aww Jenny, I know exactly how you feel about the milestones. Fortunately, I'm past mine, but I really don't know if the worrying ever stops.. I think you and I follow the PAL recurrent losses thread (except you post more regular than I do in there :) ) and I've seen a couple member that had an okay first scan with HB's and then bad news at the 12 weeks scan. That's where I'm at right now. Terrified that both babies won't have a HB at the next scan. But we've got to just keep our PMA and hope for the best. I've got everything crossed that this is your forever baby :hugs: 

*Missus H* - hehe, can totally relate with you on like everything. I've got food aversions to things I used to love. No real desire to eat but get sick if I don't. I've had such real dreams every night! past few nights have been :sex: dreams. Last night I was saving the world from aliens :wacko: I never remember my dreams but I remembered this one and DH wanted every detail, he had a good laugh :haha: Sounds like great symptoms though, that should be reassuring :)

*Elhaym * - In my 5th week, nausea only bugged me around 4pm until bedtime, and then kicked into overdrive and bothers me all.day.long! :nope: Hopefully yours doesn't do the same :hugs:

*freeeg *- That's scary that they can give you meds that haven't really been tested safe for pregnancy :( I'd be so scared to take the meds my doctor gave me if they may not be safe. I think it's probably a good idea that you take it every 3rd night. Hopefully the nausea eases up for you :hugs:

*Charlotteee* So happy for you that you got the see the babies HB. Such a beautiful thing, isn't it? Hopefully the blood is just old IB :hugs:

*PrincessTaz* - Glad you finally decided to join :D I'm PAL's too :hugs: Lovely scan pics :)

AFM, major bloating going on.. Not "showing" yet, way to early.. But I can see the affects of these babies already cause my button on my jeans won't close :haha: will have to invest in some maternity clothes soon.. My mom bought me some shorts over the weekend at Old Navy. Originally about $90 for 3 pairs and she paid $9. Can't wait to get them so I can stop wearing my pajamas! :wacko:


----------



## growingbean

Hello FlordiaGirl,

Would you mind taking me off the list? I am glad that I could join you all in this journey, but unfortunately I had a miscarriage on Friday. Good luck to all of you and I hope you guys never have to experience this! :hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## JellyBeann

So so sorry :'( Hope you are okay and you get your sticky bean soon! :hugs:


----------



## holywoodmum

so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Missus H

So sorry GrowingBean :hug:


----------



## seaweed eater

So sorry growingbean. Take care. :hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

So sorry growing bean x


----------



## WantaBelly

Well...........Scan is in 10 hours, only a yolk sac was seen last week and I was told this scan will let me know if this pregnancy is viable or not. So nervous I can't sleep..... Welcome to the newcombers! I'm sad that some of the ladies have left us.....


----------



## Darkest

Wantabelly, hope the scan goes well!

So sorry for your loss. xx


----------



## Smile181c

I'm so sorry growingbean :hugs:

wantabelly - good luck xxx


----------



## JellyBeann

I had my early scan today! Baby measured around 6 weeks, so pretty spot on for dates! Got to go back in 2 weeks for another scan just so they'll be able to see more! :D


----------



## Smile181c

Yay! Xx


----------



## Missus H

Good to hear JellyBean. :flower:

Cant wait for my scan on Monday :happydance:


----------



## JellyBeann

GL for Monday! I can't wait for Feb 14th now, when I get my next one...EEEPS!! Should see loads more too!


----------



## Missus H

JellyBeann said:


> GL for Monday! I can't wait for Feb 14th now, when I get my next one...EEEPS!! Should see loads more too!

Lovely to be getting one on Valentines Day :happydance:

I will be 7 + 6 when I get mine on Monday, then on 8th March I get my hospital one when I'll be just over 12 weeks.

Am excited, but terrified. The moments where to doctor is quiet will be the longest in my life. Just so scared in case something is wrong or there is nothing in there.

Its an irrational fear, but think we all have it.


----------



## JellyBeann

Missus H said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> GL for Monday! I can't wait for Feb 14th now, when I get my next one...EEEPS!! Should see loads more too!
> 
> Lovely to be getting one on Valentines Day :happydance:
> 
> I will be 7 + 6 when I get mine on Monday, then on 8th March I get my hospital one when I'll be just over 12 weeks.
> 
> Am excited, but terrified. The moments where to doctor is quiet will be the longest in my life. Just so scared in case something is wrong or there is nothing in there.
> 
> Its an irrational fear, but think we all have it.Click to expand...

My sonographer said to me before she started "I frown when I'm scanning, but that's just me concentrating, don't worry!" 

If she hadn't warned me I'd have freaked out, as she looked really frowny!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

wantabelly, GL hun, please keep us posted!

JellyBean, yay for a healthy bean :)


----------



## Smile181c

Happy 9 weeks FG x


----------



## 1stbabybell

Hi I'm Joanne I'm 26 and due on 22nd sept this is based on the first date of my last period. This is my first baby and im predicting a girl, I do want to find out at my 20wk scan we were TTC for 4 months <3


----------



## FloridaGirl21

congrats Joanne! and welcome :)

Thank you Smile :)


----------



## Elhaym

Welcome Joanne and congrats! :)

Glad the scan went well Jellybeann and bean is happy!

Wantabelly, hope the scan goes well :thumbup:

Sorry if I missed anyone, am just so tired, very busy at work then feel so rough at home I just cabbage on the sofa! x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats Joanne!

I can't remember ever being this tired before ... it seems so unreal that something so small can make you this tired :wacko: pregnancy never ceases to amaze me :cloud9: x


----------



## Darkest

The tiredness is the big thing for me at the mo. 
I'm sure it goes away at some point, then comes back again later on!


----------



## lynne192

sounds like there was a great outcome for the ladies getting scans today? anyone with me tomorrow getting their scans?


----------



## BreeLeeC

lynne192 said:


> sounds like there was a great outcome for the ladies getting scans today? anyone with me tomorrow getting their scans?

I'm also getting my scan tomorrow- 
Will be a big day due to my last ultrasound a week ago was an empty sac and they are concerned about a blighted ovum.
Been a rough week and will be so happy for tomorrow to come...

Crossing my fingers for good scans tomorrow :)


----------



## Darkest

Fingers crossed for you Bree. xx


----------



## rachieroo

Sorry ladies, iv been soo busy, mainly with keeping my eyes open lol!!

I am so so sorry to the ladies that have lost their precious babies :hugs:

I hope the ladies that are worrying have some reassurance soon but i am sure everything is ok :thumbup:

Also so pleased for those that have had scans yay!!:happydance:

Afm, i have my scan on monday and this week is dragging ergh! I have also been feeling sick, which i never had with DD so i think it could be a boy! :shrug: I am so drained, work have cut me down from 12 hour shifts to 6 hour shifts which is lovely, but it means im doing twice as many shifts in a week, so i am still just as tired!



JellyBeann said:


> My sonographer said to me before she started "I frown when I'm scanning, but that's just me concentrating, don't worry!"
> 
> If she hadn't warned me I'd have freaked out, as she looked really frowny!!

Omg did you go to Withybush hun, cos if so i think we had the same lady, cause she said that to me too lol!


----------



## holywoodmum

wantabelly, how did you scan go hun?
JellyBeann, glad you scan went well! My first scan is 14 Feb!
Congratulations Joanne
Elhaym, sorry you're feeling so rough, hope you're feeling more upbeat soon.
Lynne, the date for your next scan has flown round - you must be excited!
BreeLeeC hope your scan goes well too :)

I'm exhausted. Had a screaming match with DD1 at teatime. Afterwards she said Sorry for making you sad mummy which made me feel even worse.
Hungry, tired, irritable


----------



## lynne192

been keeping busy :D lol

sorry breeleec :( everything crossed for you we're hoping for a heartbeat


----------



## nervouswait

I am also getting my scan tomorrow at 9:30 New York time. Trying to keep positive, as the last scan they are sure if there is anything in there. Good luck Bree and Lynne!


----------



## seaweed eater

My scan is tomorrow too. Fingers crossed for all of us :hugs:


----------



## WantaBelly

Hello ladies, Scan went well, here is a pic of wee lil one. I'm measuring 6wks and 3 days so they gave me a due date of September 22nd. The heart was beating and I go back next week on Tuesday for my first OB appointment. Sickness has started for me and I will be very surprised if this baby isn't a :blue: Just my intuition...... We will see......


I can't wait to hear back from the Ladies who have scans tomorrow. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







UltraSound.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: Congrats Wantabelly, so glad it went well.


----------



## WantaBelly

Anyone try the baking soda gender test yet?


----------



## miss malteser

How does the baking soda test work?

Good luck to all those having scans today. By the time I have mine on the 27th I think I´ll be the only one left who hasn´t had one yet!


----------



## Smile181c

knowing my luck, I wouldn't have had one either :thumbup: x


----------



## lynne192

nervouswait said:


> I am also getting my scan tomorrow at 9:30 New York time. Trying to keep positive, as the last scan they are sure if there is anything in there. Good luck Bree and Lynne!

thanks hun and best of luck mine is in 4hours and 13mins lol :D



seaweed eater said:


> My scan is tomorrow too. Fingers crossed for all of us :hugs:

ohh everythings crossed for you hun how far along are you?



WantaBelly said:


> Hello ladies, Scan went well, here is a pic of wee lil one. I'm measuring 6wks and 3 days so they gave me a due date of September 22nd. The heart was beating and I go back next week on Tuesday for my first OB appointment. Sickness has started for me and I will be very surprised if this baby isn't a :blue: Just my intuition...... We will see......
> I can't wait to hear back from the Ladies who have scans tomorrow. :hugs:

huge congratulations at my scan last monday i was put back 3days so i am now due 22nd september too :D but might change again today we'll see i am according to scan 6weeks 4days today :D thats goood the heart was beating that is our aim today. 




WantaBelly said:


> Anyone try the baking soda gender test yet?

whats this?


----------



## PrincessTaz

Good luck to everyone who has their ultrasounds today, hope you all get some fab pics of baby :)


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun i am scared useless about the scan this afternoon got morning off so trying to keep busy OH still in bed and DS at nursery so i am stuck thinking about it now lol i just want baby to be there still and still alive


----------



## kasey c

Hi all, haven't been on here for awhile. Hello to all the new people who have joined us, congrats on all those who have had good scans over the last week or so and sending lots of hugs to those who have had sad news - thinking of you and hope you will be back here soon with a forever baby. Also good luck to all those who have scans today- hope all goes well. Anyway as for me, thought that my symptoms had vanished mid last week but then fri-sun they came back full force and felt really sick again and tired so think baby is still there. Just want a scan now to confirm everything is well and there is a baby there with a beating heart. Tempted to book a private scan but feel I can't really justify the cost of it. I have my first midwife booking in appointment on Friday so hope that will all go well. Just have loads of paperwork to do beforehand which I have been avoiding.. xx


----------



## nervouswait

Just got back from my scan. Baby was there and looking good! Saw the heart beat fluttering, said it was at about 106. Dated me back a few days, only at 6wks2days. Due Sept. 24th. Still nervous, but definitely a HUGE relief.


----------



## JellyBeann

nervouswait said:


> Just got back from my scan. Baby was there and looking good! Saw the heart beat fluttering, said it was at about 106. Dated me back a few days, only at 6wks2days. Due Sept. 24th. Still nervous, but definitely a HUGE relief.

:happydance: Your baby has their DD on my birthday! Good day to be born on!! :thumbup:


----------



## seaweed eater

:happydance: Congrats nervouswait!! What a relief, indeed!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats nervouswait what lovely news :)

I'm still awaiting my booking in appointment, phoned the doctors this morning and they will let the MW know tomorrow as they never realised how far along I was :dohh: Absolutely shattered today and really irritable ... just want to go to bed :( Had cramps today and a little bleed this afternoon but it was brown blood so I think it was old blood so not worrying at the moment x


----------



## WantaBelly

Congrats Nervous! That's Wonderful news!! :flower:


----------



## WantaBelly

Ok, baking soda test:

Put a teaspoon of baking soda in a glass. Pee on it if it fizzes up like a beer = :blue: No fizz = :pink:


A little bit of cheap fun to help pass the time...


----------



## lynne192

we had our scan this afternoon and well we.....

*HAVE A HEART BEAT!!!!*


----------



## WantaBelly

Can't wait to hear back from you lynn, You are in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

nervouswait said:


> just got back from my scan. Baby was there and looking good! Saw the heart beat fluttering, said it was at about 106. Dated me back a few days, only at 6wks2days. Due sept. 24th. Still nervous, but definitely a huge relief.

huge congratulations hun xxx


----------



## WantaBelly

LOL, we must have both been posting at the same time, CONGRATULATIONS!!
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## nervouswait

Thank you everyone! i thought I was going to be sick I was so nervous in the waiting room.


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats Lynne! :happydance: Wonderful news!!

AFM, I actually _was_ sick this morning, and I had to drink all the water again :lol: I hope it's a good sign!


----------



## JellyBeann

DH is pissing me off...I hat turkey, and he's cooking turkey, witha peppercorn sauce and rice, so I've told him not to mix the turkey in with the sauce 'cos I don't like it, and I'll just have the sauce and rice, he's saying "you're pregnant, you HAVE to eat turkey!" AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!! I told him, I'm not eating it, so screw you!

:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:


----------



## lynne192

lol no worries


----------



## holywoodmum

yay for great scans wantabelly, nervouswait, lynne

Miss Malteser, fear not, my first scan isn't until Feb 14 - remember that's what is 'normal' and we should count ourselves lucky not to need an early scan (that's what I'm trying to tell myself!)
Kasey, is it paperwork for the booking appointment? I just had a short form to fill in, I'm guessing there'll be lots more at the actual appointment!
MissMummyMoo, I'm sure if it's brown blood it's nothing to worry about x
JellyBeann, did you manage to avoid the turkey? at least he is cooking for you...

as for me, another day down, and in 2 sleeps I get to go to Germany and see DH!


----------



## JellyBeann

Yeah, I just took the turkey off my plate and put it on his! He looked at me funny, but didn't say anything ahha!


----------



## SophL

I've been trying to not think about anything baby related for a couple of weeks while I wait for my next scan (after some bleeding) so I have not been around.

The scan is tomorrow morning and I couldn't resist thinking about it now. So nervous. Please let there be something in there!


----------



## holywoodmum

aw soph, really hope it goes well for you tomorrow xx


----------



## seaweed eater

Good news from my scan today too! Healthy bean in there, heartbeat 175. The heartbeat was clearly visible from the transabdominal scan and the tech was kind enough to show it to us right away so there was no suspense. So excited and relieved!


----------



## Tasha

floridagirl, I am ready to have my twins added to the angel list now, thank you :flower:


----------



## holywoodmum

aw tasha, so sorry hun, I really hoped you had a wee fighter in there. Big hugs for you xx


----------



## Charlotteee

So sorry tasha. Be gentle on yourself xxxx


----------



## seaweed eater

So sorry Tasha :hugs:


----------



## JellyBeann

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## Darkest

So sorry Tasha. :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

god i am soo sorry tasha :( thoughts and prayers with you and family xx


----------



## shantehend

Praying for you Tasha!! Sorry for your losses. Stay strong and keep your head up young lady. :hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Tasha said:


> floridagirl, I am ready to have my twins added to the angel list now, thank you :flower:

so sorry hun :cry::hugs:


----------



## Darkest

FG just wanted to say you're doing a fab job at updating the front page. Thx. :hugs:


----------



## nervouswait

So sorry tasha. :hugs:


----------



## Missus H

So sorry to hear your news Tasha. 
:hugs:


----------



## sarah55

I'm so very sorry Tasha- my thoughts are with you, stay strong xxxx


----------



## kasey c

So sorry Tasha to hear your sad news - my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family - big hugs xx


----------



## kasey c

holywoodmum said:


> yay for great scans wantabelly, nervouswait, lynne
> 
> Miss Malteser, fear not, my first scan isn't until Feb 14 - remember that's what is 'normal' and we should count ourselves lucky not to need an early scan (that's what I'm trying to tell myself!)
> Kasey, is it paperwork for the booking appointment? I just had a short form to fill in, I'm guessing there'll be lots more at the actual appointment!
> MissMummyMoo, I'm sure if it's brown blood it's nothing to worry about x
> JellyBeann, did you manage to avoid the turkey? at least he is cooking for you...
> 
> as for me, another day down, and in 2 sleeps I get to go to Germany and see DH!

Holywoodmum- yes paperwork for booking in appointment (personal maternity record)- it was not as bad as I first thought as quite a few of the sheets are regarding ante-natal appointments/scans/results of blood tests etc. for the healthcare people to fill in. Hope you have a great time in Germany :) xx


----------



## mrsine

My first midwife appointment is Feb 23rd. so excited :)


----------



## kasey c

Floridagirl could you please update the first page with my scan date for 7th Feb please? I decided to book a private scan after all - excited but nervous - just hoping everything is ok xxx


----------



## PrincessTaz

Tasha so sorry for your losses :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Charlotteee

My midwife appointment is a week today. Then my scan will be in 4 days after that woohoo xx


----------



## holywoodmum

kasey c said:


> Floridagirl could you please update the first page with my scan date for 7th Feb please? I decided to book a private scan after all - excited but nervous - just hoping everything is ok xxx

:happydance: lucky you! hope it goes well - not long til Tues!



Charlotteee said:


> My midwife appointment is a week today. Then my scan will be in 4 days after that woohoo xx

lucky you too! that's the day before mine - you'll still be quite early then, is it an early scan, or regular one?


----------



## lynne192

my scan picture from yesterday baby with heartbeat - 6w4d

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/potential%20McPherson/babymcpherson.jpg


----------



## nervouswait

Anybody else Lost their appetite? A week ago i could eat enough, now I barely want to eat! :)


----------



## lynne192

i have been off my food for weeks but i do always feel sick so.


----------



## Missus H

Anyones feet absolutely freeeeeeeezing?

:wacko:


----------



## lynne192

nah sorry hun but when i have bad circulation that happens?


----------



## holywoodmum

nervouswait said:


> Anybody else Lost their appetite? A week ago i could eat enough, now I barely want to eat! :)

I wish - i've just upgraded myself to my old "fat" clothes - still can't stop eating!



Missus H said:


> Anyones feet absolutely freeeeeeeezing?
> 
> :wacko:

I'm all over cold. and germany this weekend is going to be -11C (12F apparently for those of you across the atlantic) when I go over brrrr


----------



## lynne192

been cold here too i went into work today blue and not lying my lips and cheeks were blue lol


----------



## Missus H

Had a bath. That warmed them up.

My first pregnancy bath. Not too hot, not too cold. 

It was lovely and relaxing. Really lifted my spirits :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mrsine

I'm freeeeeezing! I have a hot water bottle and am under a duvet AND the heating is on.


----------



## PrincessTaz

I have totally gone off food too, even my Ben & Jerry's ice cream which I did not think was possible! Nothing interests me anymore and eating just seems like a chore. The sickness keeps fading but when it does I worry and want it back to put my mind at rest but then when it does come back I want it gone again. OH thinks I'm crazy, I could of told him that along time a go lol


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm doing pretty awesome lately. Symptoms seem to be dying right down.


----------



## kissyfacelala

What an amazing ultrasound! two perfect little babies!! they grew so much in two weeks! they actually look like babies! they both waved and kicked for me! I felt so sad DH was not there! technician was awesome and she took a bunch of pictures and made a point of showing me everything really clear!

baby a heart rate was 170 and baby b heart rate was 171

they measuring right at 9 weeks! my fertility specialist was very pleased.

I am still taking metformin until 12 weeks....3 pills a day...then 2 pills until 13 weeks and then 1 pill until 14 weeks and then no more!!!! I hate those pills! been taking them for over a year!

anyways no more fertility clinic! I have graduated and now will be in the care of my ob/gyn!

so here are the scans from today :cloud9::cloud9: :baby::baby:
 



Attached Files:







baby a 8 weeks 6 days.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 9









baby b 8 weeks 6 days.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 8









baby a baby b 8 weeks 6 days.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lljenkins8688

Name (just first)? Leslie

How old are you? 30 

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? Dr. office says Sept 18th, but all online calculators say Sept 15th. Guess I'll know more after 1st appt/ultrasound

What # child is this for you? first

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? oddly I have a feeling of twins

Are you finding out the gender? do not plan to

How many months were you TTC? wasn't trying, just happened

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? no


----------



## lljenkins8688

Ame said:


> Shante- Welcome and Congrats
> 
> Emma- My HPTs are still really faint. My DR told me a while back that I have low hormone levels so I try not to go crazy. When I went to my DR the other day she told me its normal to have faint tests until you are around 6 wks. Hope that makes you feel a bit better.

Wow, I didn't know they are usually faint until 6 weeks! Mine turned positive as soon as my urine hit it, was only 3 days past missed period. I thought it was defective because it did, so I took 3 more tests with same result each time. Very dark positives 3 days after I should have started my period. However I have also had this feeling that I am having twins since I found out. Guess I will know Feb 9th at first appt/ultrasound!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Kissy they are beautiful scans :cloud9: congrats 

Li congrats hun x


----------



## Charlotteee

holywoodmum said:


> kasey c said:
> 
> 
> Floridagirl could you please update the first page with my scan date for 7th Feb please? I decided to book a private scan after all - excited but nervous - just hoping everything is ok xxx
> 
> :happydance: lucky you! hope it goes well - not long til Tues!
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotteee said:
> 
> 
> My midwife appointment is a week today. Then my scan will be in 4 days after that woohoo xxClick to expand...
> 
> lucky you too! that's the day before mine - you'll still be quite early then, is it an early scan, or regular one?Click to expand...

I've already had a scan, they found a bleed around the sac so its to see if its absorbed. I'll be 8+4 when I have it xx


----------



## Smile181c

kissy - lovely scan!!


----------



## miss malteser

PrincessTaz said:


> I have totally gone off food too, even my Ben & Jerry's ice cream which I did not think was possible! Nothing interests me anymore and eating just seems like a chore. The sickness keeps fading but when it does I worry and want it back to put my mind at rest but then when it does come back I want it gone again. OH thinks I'm crazy, I could of told him that along time a go lol

That sounds just like me! I´m still hungry all the time but I just don´t feel like eating anything. The only thing I really like eating at the moment is cheese on toast which isn´t really the healthiest snack my body could choose!

With regards to the no symptoms = :cry: and lots of symptoms = :cry:...me too. Fo the last week or so I´ve felt fine, even my tiredness seems to have improved quite a lot so obviously I´m really anxious. This morning I had no nausea whatsoever but just suddenly threw up after breakfast. At the time I was thinking how I wanted this feeling to end but now I´m worried again because I only threw up a little bit so maybe I just ate my breakfast too quickly wacko:), I´m not suffering from nausea or tiredness, my boobs haven´t grown nor do they hurt, I have no signs of a bump and my stretching pains have stopped!!


----------



## JellyBeann

11 days until my scan! WOO! :happydance: I'm so excited! DH can't make this one though, so it's me on my own, my mum is having Ollie, so I can just roll out of bed when I need to instead of being up a good hour and a half before needs be lol! 


15 days until my midwife appointment! Should I ring them and say I'm having scans? Or doesn't it matter, can I tell them on the day they get here?


----------



## Smile181c

Just spoke to the midwives - my booking in appt is on the 7th - 4 days! :happydance:


----------



## lynne192

11days till my scan too 14th feb great day to have it... that ones' st valentines' day scan and then next one is international women's day lol so all events :D


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Still not heard anything from the midwives yet ... don't want to seem like a nag phoning them! x


----------



## JellyBeann

MissMummyMoo said:


> Still not heard anything from the midwives yet ... don't want to seem like a nag phoning them! x

I felt like that, but maybe you've just slipped off the list,I'd ring them back again!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Well it was the doctors I rang. When I phoned on Wednesday I told her I was 9 weeks and still hadn't had an appointment (granted I only phoned and told them to arrange one on Friday) but she said they didn't realise how far along I was and they would pass my details on to the midwives tomorrow (Thursday). I don't actually have the midwives number ... I think they are only at my doctors surgery every 2 weeks. I'll wait and see if they phone me today ... if not I will phone on Monday ... I'll have to phone the doctors though as I don't have the midwives number x


----------



## lynne192

i would call and make sure you get your referal, i have my booking in on 8th march i got this date 10days after i seen GP about my pregnancy. i was meant to be seeing midwife before 12th week but guessing since i have been seeing the EPU and infertility clinic they aren't worried about seeing me yet?


----------



## Smile181c

google the community midwives in your area and you should find an nhs page with their number on :thumbup: I'd keep calling - it was the only way I got my midwife appointment!


----------



## lynne192

i can't call the midwifes direct until after my booking in appointment so i call EPU but if you have a referal from your gp they have to get back to you before 28days of them sending it, but it can take longer if you don't inform them early on which is a nightmare :(


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Found a number. They said they sent someone from a different area to do the clinic yesterday as one of them was off ill. So she's taken my details and said someone will ring me over the weekend or beginning of next week to book me in :thumbup: x


----------



## AngelofTroy

I have my first appointment! On the 21st February! :D Excited!!!!!!!


----------



## lynne192

thats great news hun hope they get back to you soon and with a good close date :D


----------



## holywoodmum

Alex did your dates get changed Leslie, congratulations! ? Kissy, love the scan! 

as for me, on the bus, journey to germany for weekend has started!


----------



## lyndsay49

Hi ladies, I've got the date through for my 12week scan on 27th Feb. I am sooo nervous keep thinking I will have had a MMC or something :cry:


----------



## JellyBeann

:sick: 4 days of no symptoms have had their fun...I'm so tired and :sick: DH doesn't understand just how tired I am!


----------



## Darkest

I'm still feeling knackered. Still nauseous on and off all day, makes shopping cheap as i can't wait to be out and so just race around and don't think too much lol.

Less then a week until my booking on apt. Yay!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Jellybeann neither did my hubby. But him seeing me go to sleep at 9pm and up at 7/8am every day and still being tired has given him a kick up the arse :lol: x


----------



## nervouswait

Sorry if this is TMI, but i've noticed a big increase in White CM over the past 2 days. Is this common?


----------



## kissyfacelala

nervouswait said:


> Sorry if this is TMI, but i've noticed a big increase in White CM over the past 2 days. Is this common?

I have tons too and it is quite normal and common....some women need a pantyliner....I am ok so far without one :thumbup:


----------



## miss malteser

lyndsay49 said:


> Hi ladies, I've got the date through for my 12week scan on 27th Feb. I am sooo nervous keep thinking I will have had a MMC or something :cry:

I have mine on the 27th too and I´m also terrified because I just don´t feel pregnant! I don´t know how I´m going to be able to wait until then.



nervouswait said:


> Sorry if this is TMI, but i've noticed a big increase in White CM over the past 2 days. Is this common?

I´ve been the same pretty much since I got my BFP. I don´t think it´s anything to worry about.


----------



## lynne192

huge increase in CM here :D


----------



## Elhaym

Hi ladies, hope everyone is OK! 

So sorry I haven't been on in a few days, feeling SO rough, get home from work and just pass out on the sofa or go straight to bed. Work SO busy which doesn't help. Not been actually vomiting but have constant nausea now and I just feel awful :( I don't want to eat but not eating makes it worse so forcing myself to eat. To think a couple of weeks ago I couldn't get enough of food :haha:

I've also been to docs for some blood tests as the other day I had very strong, crushing pain in the right side of my chest and can feel some fluid or air moving about, hoping it's just an infection, could be lung or possible gallbladder inflammation, I'm hoping the tests show something. Scared for my peanut but doc said no reason to be concerned yet and my symptoms are still strong, soo.... hoping it's just an infection and antibiotics will clear it up. I'm off on holiday a week on Tuesday so hoping to feel better then!

I had a quick scan through the last few pages and it seems we had some good scans and heartbeats :happydance: congrats ladies!

Ugh.... just keep telling myself that feeling this awful has to be a good sign!

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Oh and my CM is just ludicrous I am going through hundreds of pantyliners as I have to wear them all the time! I think it's a good sign, apparently it is from all the extra blood flow to your nether regions x


----------



## JellyBeann

I'M A BLUEBERRY TODAY!! YAY! :happydance: !! 

7 weeks, it's totally flying by!!


----------



## Charlotteee

Lost all my symptoms :(


----------



## Smile181c

They'll come back charlotte, don't worry :flower:


----------



## WantaBelly

Just popping in to say "Hi". So tired lately and really tired of getting sick :(


----------



## Charlotteee

Dreamt I had blood last night xxx


----------



## lyndsay49

Hi I know how you feel Charlotte about loss of symptoms and bad feelings. I have a bad feeling im not pregnant anymore. I still feel a bit nauseas and tired but there's just something doesn't feel right. Do you ladies think if I phoned my midwife she would take it serious or just think I was over reacting? xx


----------



## Missus H

Got my early scan tomorrow at 3pm.

Am almost dreading it I am so nervous.

The fear is so great.

:wacko:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Lyndsay tbh I don't mean it nasty but I think they would just think your over reacting. Symptoms come and go all the time. Usually they will only send you for a scan if you start bleeding as symptoms don't mean anything, some people don't get any! 

The only symptom I have is tiredness ... no MS or anything. Whereas last time I had MS both times ... everyone's just different

:hugs: Missus H everything will be fine x


----------



## seaweed eater

Lindsay, hormone levels start dropping after 8-9 weeks so lots of people find their symptoms ease after that. If your bad feeling is just based on that, I think you have no reason to worry. Do you have a scan coming up soon? :hugs:

:hugs: Good luck Missus H! I bet everything will be fine!! How far along are you?


----------



## JellyBeann

Ahh...I'm feeling really secure in this pregnancy right now girls. :happydance:


----------



## lynne192

thats good jellybeann i am still worried often have bad dreams :(


----------



## JellyBeann

lynne192 said:


> thats good jellybeann i am still worried often have bad dreams :(

:( I think seeing the baby at my scan has put my mind to rest. I am sure your bubba will hang on til the end for you all :flow:


----------



## lynne192

sure it will too but still worried after my history shit seems to hit the fan at least expected moment.


----------



## lyndsay49

I hope it's nothing to worry about, it's just a feeling I cant shake :nope: I have had 2 early scans for bleeding which were good and I have my 12 week scan 24th Feb, which seems so far away! xx


----------



## lynne192

awww hun :( sure things will be ok whats got u worried?


----------



## PrincessTaz

I've got the same horrible feeling too even though I saw the little heartbeat at 7 weeks. I keep thinking that the worst will happen, even had nightmares too. I just hope once I'm in 2nd tri I can finally start to enjoy this pregnancy a little bit more.

Missus H - Good luck at your scan. I'm sure everything will be perfect, I felt the exact same as you, it's normal. Can't wait to see you pics :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Got my midwife appointment for Friday between 11am and 1pm :happydance: :D I can't remember but do the MW's come with a date for the scan or do they arrange it after the booking in appointment? x


----------



## JellyBeann

MissMummyMoo said:


> Got my midwife appointment for Friday between 11am and 1pm :happydance: :D I can't remember but do the MW's come with a date for the scan or do they arrange it after the booking in appointment? x

Mine arranged it afterwards, they set up a rough date with me (when I'd be 12 weeks) But I heard a lady on here say her MW rang up and arranged it at the appointment!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

JellyBeann said:


> MissMummyMoo said:
> 
> 
> Got my midwife appointment for Friday between 11am and 1pm :happydance: :D I can't remember but do the MW's come with a date for the scan or do they arrange it after the booking in appointment? x
> 
> Mine arranged it afterwards, they set up a rough date with me (when I'd be 12 weeks) *But I heard a lady on here say her MW rang up and arranged it at the appointment!*Click to expand...

I think my MW did this last time ... it seems to ring a bell for me :thumbup: thanks hun x


----------



## Elhaym

That's what ours do, at my booking in last time she phoned the scanning department while I was sat there and booked it there and then.

My booking in this time isn't until 10 weeks so I hope they can get me in for 2 weeks after that x


----------



## nervouswait

Just had a bit of brown spotting when I went to the bathroom. I did have a hard BM about an hour ago, so maybe that is what it's from, but now very worried.


----------



## PrincessTaz

So I've just booked myself in for a private scan at 10 weeks, I just can not wait another 4 weeks until the 12 week one and because I had a 7 week one there is a chance I might not even get a 12 week one. It's only £69 though which I don't think is too bad.

A question for you ladies... Is anyone cervix feeling tender/sore? I keep getting these like pinching pains in what I think is my cervix and it feels a bit achy. Is this normal?


----------



## lynne192

i sometimes get this afetr BM, but i would contact your health care provider to be on the safe side x


----------



## lynne192

i get this too princesstaz i just assumed it was stress x


----------



## PrincessTaz

I dunno what it is but it's worrying me a bit, I'll ask my midwife on thursday. I think it gets worse when I'm really constipated, like 3/4 days with no BM so maybe it's something to do with that :shrug:


----------



## nervouswait

Thanks Lynne,
My provider always tells me the same thing, if it isn't bright red heavy, or accompanied by cramps then I am fine. If I push then she just tells me to go to the ER. I'll keep an eye on it for now and hope that it was just a freak spotting incident. I see my dr. next friday, so hopefully i'm okay until then.


----------



## lynne192

i had spotting as well and also with my son i had full on periods every 3weeks :D


----------



## kasey c

Hi all, hope you are all well and had good weekends. Feeling yucky today - bit nauseous and had a few dizzy spells. Have my scan tomorrow at midday- very nervous- just hope everything is alright. Midwife booking in appointment went well on Friday and think she is planning my 12 wk scan to be sometime around 17th Feb onwards. Have my next MW appointment on 9th March as don't know when we will be moving to the U.S. We should get a decision on whether my husband can work there on Sat/Sun this week and if its a yes then we will then have to go to the U.S Embassy for an interview before we can get our visas.


----------



## lynne192

posted this on facebook:

anyone out there know any meals that don't smell have very little taste and wont stir up MS? i'm dying here and running on empty because i really finding it a nightmare to eat? anyone?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I don't know of any meals I'm afraid, I just lived off toast, crackers and sandwiches when I has MS! :hugs: x

Try fruit too x


----------



## lynne192

everything is nasty and makes me vomit :cry: fruit is too sweet i can stomach an apple every so often but not very much all other fruit is a nono :cry: can't even stomach toast :( i was able to eat fruit puree and rusks but even they aren't staying down its horrible i'm running on mega empty


----------



## kasey c

Hi Lynne, I have had plain pasta for lunch somedays as just can't stomach tomatoey or creamy sauces on the pasta at the moment.


----------



## Missus H

Girls am so happy.

Got first scan today.

All went well. Doc pointed out the little head, heartbeat and sac etc. I measured 2 days ahead so am at 8 + 1. 

So relieved! I was sick with nerves all day before going.

Hubby is delighted its not twins :haha:
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## nervouswait

Missus H said:


> Girls am so happy.
> 
> Got first scan today.
> 
> All went well. Doc pointed out the little head, heartbeat and sac etc. I measured 2 days ahead so am at 8 + 1.
> 
> So relieved! I was sick with nerves all day before going.
> 
> Hubby is delighted its not twins :haha:


That's great! Congrats!


----------



## lynne192

thats fantastic hun :D and glad its put both you and your hubby at rest lol funnily enough my MIL asked "you sure its not twins" after seeing our scan picture lol its great you got heartbeat and such i was dated 3weeks behind my date so not a huge deal with DS they always jumped me around due dates lol


----------



## Elhaym

Im just snacking on whatever is appetising at the time and it changes a lot - I'm having a baked potato soon with some tuna mayo and salad, sometimes its just crackers and cheese, last night it was mash and gravy.... I find potatoes in some form are ok as they are bland tasting but fill you up. Tonight I feel awful though going to force myself to eat and hope I feel better - so far I've just had mild nausea but about half an hour ago I thought I was actually going to be sick :( I really hope it doesn't get worse as I really can't miss work right now. Aaargh! x

Edit - oops missed the last few posts, so glad your scan went well Missus H :)


----------



## lynne192

everything is killing me and the mornings and nights are the worst luckily... still deadly nothing helps and nothing makes me feel anybetter or less sick, i don't have any non-sick periods :cry: but just got to get on with it i guess and hope to god it eases soon because going to end up mega ill if it doesn't


----------



## FloridaGirl21

mmm, baked potato sounds SO good right now! I've just stuck 2 in the oven! I have been battling really bad nausea all day and nothing is appetizing :nope: except for a baked potato :haha:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hugs: Lynne, it'll pass soon :hugs:

I usually always feel better right after I throw up.. Then I'm just very careful with what I eat.


----------



## WantaBelly

Congrats on your scan Missus H, Wonderful news now you can sit back, kick your feet up and enjoy your pregnancy :flower:


----------



## Missus H

WantaBelly said:


> Congrats on your scan Missus H, Wonderful news now you can sit back, kick your feet up and enjoy your pregnancy :flower:


Thanks :happydance:

I have my 12 week scan in 8 weeks time, and I am sure I will find something to worry about between now and then :wacko:
I drive myself nuts :haha:

Hopefully tonight I get a good nights sleep for once :thumbup:


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: Lynne, I'm so sorry you're feeling so sick. Like Elhaym, I find that what doesn't make me feel nauseated changes constantly and I just have to go with whatever seems appealing.
One suggestion though, you could try sour things if you haven't yet. I know sour is a flavor but personally I find it is really distracting in a good way, and I just bought some "preggie pop drops" that come in sour flavors so I think I'm not the only one. Try lemon drops (if you can find ones that aren't too sweet) or salt and vinegar chips, or a fruit smoothie with lemon juice in it.

:hugs: Missus H, that's wonderful news! My husband was the same about twins :lol: before the scan I thought I might have two beans in there and he was relieved to see just one!


----------



## Elhaym

FloridaGirl hope you enjoy your potato mine was yummy actually, took forever to cook though as it was huge :D

I've bought some ice lollies today as I've heard they help with MS and also I need something to get rid of this acid taste. Haven't felt like having one yet though, haha. I've constantly got milk next to me atm, I find sipping very cold milk helps.

seaweed where did you get those preggie drops? I've got a bag of tangfastics in case I want something sour but I haven't fancied any yet! 

Lynne - can you not keep anything down at all? I'm wondering if you should see your GP as if you can't keep anything down they might be able to give you some anti sickness meds xx


----------



## lynne192

they don't give antisickness tablets out to pregnant ladies well not here anyways i will maybe contact the gp soon as i have been trying to take rehydration packs but nothing is staying down its just awful :cry:


----------



## purplepanda

Had my first appt today... and apparently 9 wks is too early to hear the hb on a doppler. LAAAAAME. So I got groped and prodded, blood drawn, and told my uterus measures "about 8-9 weeks." So I guess there's most likely a baby in there? Here goes another torturous 4 week wait to the next appointment....


----------



## seaweed eater

Sorry about that purplepanda :hugs: I understand your disappointment -- I thought I would get to see or hear baby at my first appointment, too, and I didn't, but fortunately I only had to wait another week for a scan. I'm sorry it's a longer wait for you, that sucks. Uterus measuring up is a great sign though!


----------



## Charlotteee

Sooooo tired xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Ugh me too Charlotte, work is killing me :(

I'm 7 weeks today though, yay! Getting close to when my symptoms stopped last time. I feel absolutely rotten so hoping all is ok.


----------



## kasey c

Scan in less than 3 hours.... Kept having really vivid dreams about the scan last night - still feeling really anxious this morning.


----------



## lynne192

well i ended up having to come home today as i kept throwing up i can't even keep water down now :cry::cry::cry: not fun at all keeping james off nursery tomorrow and also going in late on thursday honestly feel like i am dying :(


----------



## Charlotteee

I've come home today aswell. Feel so ill. Hope you feel better soon Lynne xx


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun mine seems to be getting worse day by day not eaten right in days and can't stop throwing up i don't have much in the way of fat storeage or anything to even keep me going so on complete empty at the moment can't even function


----------



## seaweed eater

Lynne, I'm sorry if I'm forgetting, but have you been seen for hyperemesis? It sounds like things are getting pretty extreme for you and you may be able to take Zofran or something. I hope you feel better really soon. :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun don't know whats wrong with me doubt anyone will help as i know before i was never offered anything and i wasn't as sick as i am now :( i am only 4ft 11 and weigh 7st so not got much to lose with my son i lost 14lb in 4 weeks in the first trimester haven't weighed myself this time though.


----------



## Elhaym

Lynne I think you should call your doc if you can't even keep water down, it sounds pretty bad chick and you might end up dehydrated, honestly if you have hyperemesis get some help I'll be worried about you, ha :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun will call tomorrow going to rest up tonight and see how i am tomorrow Am :( i am worried about work and college though already had over month off in nov with OHSS :(


----------



## Elhaym

Just try and relax for now, I know its a worry but see what doc says - I always feel guilty being off work too but at the end of the day your health takes priority and you can't really do much if you are constantly being sick. Sending you a big hug :hugs:


----------



## DeJarnatt21

Hi there!! I'm new here and can't figure out how to PM FloridaGirl21 to be added to the list and secret FB group, maybe I can't PM yet? 

Name (just first)? Brittnee

How old are you? 24, 25 when Baby is Born 

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? September 16th, by UltraSound Measurement (I got 17th, so close enough)

What # child is this for you? 2

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Predict Boy again, would *like* a girl this time, but happy either way :)

Are you finding out the gender? Yes, if had have Boy and Girl then I want to be surprised for #3, but that's a ways away :)

How many months were you TTC? 6

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? No


----------



## DeJarnatt21

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1323583200z8z1326002400z0.png
https://lb3f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/zm9dw1A.jpghttps://lb3f.lilypie.com/zm9dm6.png


----------



## lynne192

guess not hun little can do i guess my DS has decided to take a nose dive into nightmare childhood he's being hell on earth which is just making me worse.


----------



## DeJarnatt21

Charlotteee said:


> Saw baby's heartbeat on 30th Jan @ 6+4. Currently awaiting rescan on 13th Feb due to bleed around gestational sac

I went on the 31st for first Scan and saw heartbeat and yolk sac... I also have to go back Feb 15th due to bleed around gestational sac. what did your doctor say about it? Do you know how many and how big yours are?

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1323583200z8z1326002400z0.png
https://lb3f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/zm9dw1A.jpghttps://lb3f.lilypie.com/zm9dm6.png


----------



## kasey c

Hi all, The scan went brilliantly today- baby is so wriggly (apparently unusual for its gestational age) and could see its little heart beating away. Got loads of photos and some videos of the baby moving around. It was such a relief to see a nice healthy baby. My dates were perfect and baby dated at 9+3 Here are a couple of pictures from the scan Many thanks for all the best wishes and messages of good luck for today xx
 



Attached Files:







1_3.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 4









1_21.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Elhaym

Kasey - amazing pics, so glad baby is OK! That's so cool they were moving around so much :D

welcome Britnee and congrats on your pregnancy! :flower: I hope your next scan goes well. x


----------



## lynne192

fantastic pictures hun really great :D


----------



## Missus H

Great pics, congrats on your scan :happydance:


----------



## sarah55

kasey c said:


> Hi all, The scan went brilliantly today- baby is so wriggly (apparently unusual for its gestational age) and could see its little heart beating away. Got loads of photos and some videos of the baby moving around. It was such a relief to see a nice healthy baby. My dates were perfect and baby dated at 9+3 Here are a couple of pictures from the scan Many thanks for all the best wishes and messages of good luck for today xx

Oh wow!! That's awesome, congratulations!! You have really made me feel so much better just seeing your scan pics. I'm am off for a scan this Saturday and I will be 9+2, I'm soooooo nervous as like yourself I and a MMC and so this scan will be more of a reassurance thing and just seeing you pics has made me feel more positive xx


----------



## Charlotteee

DeJarnatt21 said:


> Charlotteee said:
> 
> 
> Saw baby's heartbeat on 30th Jan @ 6+4. Currently awaiting rescan on 13th Feb due to bleed around gestational sac
> 
> I went on the 31st for first Scan and saw heartbeat and yolk sac... I also have to go back Feb 15th due to bleed around gestational sac. what did your doctor say about it? Do you know how many and how big yours are?Click to expand...

Not sure hun. She didn't really go into it that much. Think she was trying to stop me worrying. I'm back on Monday for second scan. I've not had any external bleeding anyway xxx


----------



## DeJarnatt21

Charlotteee said:


> DeJarnatt21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotteee said:
> 
> 
> Saw baby's heartbeat on 30th Jan @ 6+4. Currently awaiting rescan on 13th Feb due to bleed around gestational sac
> 
> I went on the 31st for first Scan and saw heartbeat and yolk sac... I also have to go back Feb 15th due to bleed around gestational sac. what did your doctor say about it? Do you know how many and how big yours are?Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure hun. She didn't really go into it that much. Think she was trying to stop me worrying. I'm back on Monday for second scan. I've not had any external bleeding anyway xxxClick to expand...

My doc did only because I questioned about it. These normally heal on its own so should be nothing to worry about :) I haven't had any cramping or spotting either, they said that's a good sign too. My OBGYN starting doing Early ultrasounds and that's when they starting seeing this more often.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1323583200z8z1326002400z0.png
https://lb3f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/zm9dw1A.jpghttps://lb3f.lilypie.com/zm9dm6.png


----------



## holywoodmum

Evening all :) Back from my weekend in Germany - chilly enough to last a lifetime it was -12C, but no snow
Lyndsay, I know what you mean about waiting for scan and worry over MMC, I'm exactly the same.
MissusH, glad you scan went well!
MissMummyMoo, glad you have an appointment finally! Over here we get a booking appt with the MWs at hospital, so scan is the same day.
Elhyam, I sure they'll fit your scan in OK after booking - it's 10-14 weeks that's recommended for dating I think
Kasey, pleased your scan went well too! How exciting to hear this weekend - when would you be moving then do you think?
PurplePanda - my MW refused to use doppler even at 16 weeks last time...
Lynne, sorry you're feeling so rough :(
Congratulations Brittnee!

As for me, like I said had a weekend with DH in Germany, was lovely and didn't miss the girls too much. DH and I dtd for the first time since BFP :happydance: harder when he's in another country!
And I heard from work that they are letting me take my career break from Easter!! so pleased :)


----------



## DeJarnatt21

Would really like to join secret group on FaceBook, but can't PM FloridaGirl21... help please :)

Update: Was able to PM FloridaGirl21, finally!!


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1323583200z8z1326002400z0.png
https://lb3f.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/zm9dw1A.jpghttps://lb3f.lilypie.com/zm9dm6.png


----------



## Riliye

Lynne -- How is the morning sickness going for you? You're right at the time when mine kicked in REALLY bad and I got sent to urgent care for dehydration concerns. My doc has had me on anti-nausea meds since then and if you can get hold of them they are a GODSEND. Unfortunately the only thing I found I could do about food was just try to eat when I could. Don't do dairy as it'll make things worse. Dry cheerios got me through...a real hassle to try to eat enough to fill that gnawing hole but much better for dehydration than salty saltines -- ugh! The good news is mine was only really super bad like that for about a week. Granted...I had the anti-nausea pills too...


Oh! Guess what girls...I've had food poisoning for three days. :wacko:

I thought I was going to die, again, for real.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

10 weeks today :happydance: woke up with my tummy /womb feeling really sore and achey :( I really don't remember having growing pains like this with Thomas and Caitlin. Thomas is at nursery today and Caitlin at school so I'm going to come home and relax and sleep all day!! X


----------



## Smile181c

Hope everyone is okay :flower:

Had my booking in appt yesterday, midwife was lovely! Got my 12 week scan on the 6th March at 9:30am :happydance:


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun i woke up later this morning with mega awful heartburn but it seems to be taking over my MS mostly. then i stupidly had sex which ended in slight bloody discharge (sorry tmi) so now i am worse again lol i make pancakes last night and they seem to have worked slightly they are the thing i kept down the most lol :D didn't call the doctor but think i should for DS as he hasn't stopped coughing his asthma and mine seems to be pretty awful.


----------



## Elhaym

Yay for your scan date smile :flower: my booking in is 3 weeks today, still so far away!

Hope everyone is ok today, I'm not too bad just generally yucky. Want my bed xx


----------



## Charlotteee

My booking in is tomorrow. Can't wait. Then scan on Monday. Terrified for that one x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hiya Ladies, Hope mums and bumps are all doing fab :)

My nausea is easing up now, hardly have it all these days thankfully. Tiredness is still epic but I don't mind lazing around in my PJs, I quite like it lol. Got my 1st midwife appointment tomorrow, looking forward to it.


----------



## lynne192

thats good princess taz hope mind subsides soon :( wish i could lazy around but i need to go back to work tomorrow :cry:


----------



## JellyBeann

I dreamt it was twin boys last night!


----------



## PrincessTaz

I know I'm back at work today and really can't be bothered, what I wouldn't give to be a lady of luxury lol


----------



## Smile181c

Me too. I've come back after my lunch break and I'm exhausted. If I close my eyes I really think I will just fall asleep :sleep: roll on 4:30!


----------



## lynne192

i know me too :(


----------



## PrincessTaz

I am absolutely fuming, I'm shaking I'm so angry. Just got to work to be congratulated on my pregnancy by a girl at work, my general manager took it on himself to tell her that I'm pregnant, like because she's pregnant too it makes is ok. She's 14 weeks and knows everything is OK with her baby, I'm only 8 weeks!!! What is upsetting me the most is that people from work are going to know before my own family, I haven't even told my dad yet. I feel like I' going to e forced to announce this now because if she knows, who else knows? I feel like crying :(


----------



## Smile181c

Omg that's awful! You should definitely speak with her and let her know you're not happy. I'm pretty sure that's illegal anyway - they're meant to keep everything confidential!!


----------



## lynne192

princess taz i would complain to someone higher up this is illegal!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I agree I'm pretty sure it's illegal for him to tell anyone .. plus it's not his place too. Are you in a union? If so I would go to them and get advice! x


----------



## PrincessTaz

I let her know I wasn't happy and she promised she wouldn't say anything to anyone else. I just can't believe he would do that knowing what I went through with the MC in October! No I am not in a union, I'm going to phone my OH when I get a break and see what he says. I am definitely going to consider taking it further. I feel hurt more than anything, I feel like they've robbed me of sharing the happy news when I'm ready and know everything is ok with this baba.


----------



## Elhaym

I'd be so upset and annoyed too Taz, that is shocking! I've had to tell my manager and close colleagues for health and safety but they have a duty to keep it confidential if you say so :growlmad: some people just amaze me, how can they be so thoughtless? Sending you a big hug :hugs:


----------



## PrincessTaz

I've talked to my OH and he doesn't think I should complain as the manager in question is actually a really nice guy and it probably was just a genuine mistake and he said it before he could think about it. I am still upset and really annoyed but I'm just going to sit down with him and tell him the score. All the hormones aren't helping either, I feel like an emotional wreak at the best of times. OH understands why I'm upset but thinks I'll regret taking it further as I normally get on so well with my this manager. I can feel this is going to be one of those days, just going to take some deep breaths and try not to get stressed. Thanks for the support ladies :flower:


----------



## lynne192

i'd ask for a writen appoligy i would be fumming if that happened in my work!


----------



## PrincessTaz

See that's how I feel but OH thinks I'm over reacting, he's blaming my pregnancy hormones. He understands why I'm upset but just thinks it's ok to make a genuine mistake. My argument he is is the most superior manager and should know better. If I gave out any information about other members of staff or customers I'd lose my bloody job!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Tbh hun I think you should take it further. Regardless of him being a lovely guy he has breached confidentiality! It is illegal x


----------



## JellyBeann

I think you should take it higher and demand a written apology too! Even if he's a nice guy, he still breached privacy laws! Maybe sleep on it to make DH happier, then launch your complaint tomorrow!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Thanks ladies, I just can't wait for this shift to end now! I am definitely putting the lottery on now this weekend, maybe I'll win and never have t come back. Wishful thinking lol...


----------



## MissMummyMoo

PrincessTaz said:


> Thanks ladies, I just can't wait for this shift to end now! I am definitely putting the lottery on now this weekend, maybe I'll win and never have t come back. Wishful thinking lol...

I feel the same :lol: I'll share if you share :haha: x


----------



## PrincessTaz

MissMummyMoo said:


> PrincessTaz said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies, I just can't wait for this shift to end now! I am definitely putting the lottery on now this weekend, maybe I'll win and never have t come back. Wishful thinking lol...
> 
> I feel the same :lol: I'll share if you share :haha: xClick to expand...

Deal lol :)


----------



## Darkest

You manager was bang out of order, both morally and legally! He had no right to speak to others about your pregnancy!

My hubby was the one to tell the biggest blabber mouth at his work when i was preg (only 5 or 6 weeks preg maximum!) with our first. So everyone knew before i could say anything. I was so cross, just to say he did not do it with subsequent pregnancies! There is excitement, and there is knowing when to keep mouths shut. That goes for personal and work environments.


----------



## holywoodmum

Riliye, how yuck to have food poisoning! how were you able to tell it apart from MS?
MissMummyMoo, happy 10 weeks! I wish I could sleep all day. I will get a nap tomorrow I hope when DD1 at nursery and DD2 napping...
Smile, glad your appt went well - it's always good to have a MW you get on with!
Taz I'd be raging about that to be honest, but I think you have to pick your battles. I'd talk to him first and see if he is forthcoming with an apology and seems genuinely sorry. I've learned the hard way which fights to have at work (and I'm not shy of sticking my head above the parapet when necessary...). My boss told a few people the first time I was pg, but I had only told her after scan anyway, so I'd already started to tell people, so I wasn't _as_ enraged!

I'm shattered now, had probably my penultimate appt with my clinical psychologist, who I have seen since just after Bridget was born, It's going to be hard to let that go! She was going to discharge me anyway in Jan, but agreed to keep seeing me until we move, to check I'm not falling apart under the strain of moving country with two young children and while pregnant!


----------



## WantaBelly

This thread moves so fast I cannot keep up...... Had my Dr appt yesterday and a wee scare as he could only find an empty sac, I was devastated!! He told me to empty my bladder after my internal exam and he wanted one last look b4 booking me in to go to the hospital and have a better ultrasound done. Sat down in the chair and Bam! There was lil one! Turns out the other one was just an empty sac where a 2nd baby was meant to be but didnt develop...


----------



## Elhaym

wow Wantabelly that must have been a fright! I'm glad you found your little one - did they measure OK for your dates? x


----------



## holywoodmum

WantaBelly said:


> This thread moves so fast I cannot keep up...... Had my Dr appt yesterday and a wee scare as he could only find an empty sac, I was devastated!! He told me to empty my bladder after my internal exam and he wanted one last look b4 booking me in to go to the hospital and have a better ultrasound done. Sat down in the chair and Bam! There was lil one! Turns out the other one was just an empty sac where a 2nd baby was meant to be but didnt develop...

Yikes! that must have been scary - so glad you found your wee bean safe in there!


----------



## Elhaym

One born every minute tonight, who's watching? :flower:


----------



## PrincessTaz

Wantabelly - Glad everything is ok with your bean, must of been so scary time :hugs:


----------



## holywoodmum

Elhaym said:


> One born every minute tonight, who's watching? :flower:

I'm recording it - hoping I'm in bed before it starts!


----------



## PrincessTaz

I'm recording it too, don't finish work till 10pm. I'm supposed to go straight to bed because I'm up early for the midwife but there's a good chance I'll end up watching it in bed though. It's the worst thing we ever did getting sky+ in the bedroom! lol


----------



## Charlotteee

I'm fighting sleep tonight to watch it. Although no sure I want to watch tonight. It's an emergency tonight xxx


----------



## holywoodmum

I've missed the last few - have them all recorded and saved up. Watching heston cook spuds now


----------



## mrsine

I love it, tuned in now! Glad your bean is in there wantabelly.


----------



## bonjo808

Ok soo I'm late to the party...but 

Not only did I noticed I haven't joined this group there is also no one else due on Sept 24th....soooo is it too late to add me to the list?? :flower:


----------



## lynne192

welcome hun i am 7w4day due 22nd sept :D have you had a scan etc?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww yay, we can fill the 24th :haha:

Congrats and welcomeee!! :D


----------



## PrincessTaz

bonjo808 - :hi: Congratulations and welcome :)


----------



## mrsine

Oh my gosh, this is a frightening scenario on one born every minute!


----------



## lynne192

what happened on it??

i've started getting painful pains in my side next to my left ovary :cry: little worried about it....


----------



## shantehend

I love One Born Every Minute. Does anyone know if it still comes on in the US? Haven't seen it for a while.


----------



## Riliye

holywoodmum said:


> Riliye, how yuck to have food poisoning! how were you able to tell it apart from MS?

At first I wasn't able to...lately I'd been having AWFUL morning sickness first thing after waking up...even with the Zofran I would always throw up. So I ate something that tasted a little off to me at the time and figured it was just me being weird (I've been strange about food this whole time) about four hours later, I started feeling ill. I didn't start puking until the next day. 

The fundamental difference between morning sickness and food poisoning was the fact that I was throwing up _when my stomach was full_. Normally my nausea only gets to the puking part if I go too long without eating, i.e., first thing in the morning. Then I started throwing up every hour and did that for just over a full day before the...er...attention turned to both ends at once. 

Also...DRY HEAVING! Oh man. Every hour I'd be paying homage to the porcelain god, regardless of whether I had anything in there to sacrifice or not. I was so sore from heaving that I could barely breathe. And then the fever came, so I actually had physical proof of what I'd been saying the whole time. 

I wondered if it wasn't the flu for a while, although I rarely ever get the flu and it normally sends my temperature WAY up there (this fever got to about 100.5 but no higher) AND I'd had a flu shot already this year. The doctor pretty much dismissed it as a possibility when she heard I had that shot. I'm just wicked glad that it's all over. 

The good news is that my DH was an absolute gem through the whole of it...even when I was half out of my mind with hormones and illness, hysterical and sobbing that I was going to die (I really believed it). I got in such a state that he was gearing up to take me to the ER, which, apparently, even though I was "dying" I didn't want to go _there_. :haha:

I'm still having horrible, horrible muscle cramps from dehydration and potassium loss. I forcefed myself half a banana earlier, and it seems to have helped some already. But I can't even type that B word without making myself gag. Geez. Really, really sensitive stomach right now. 



shantehend said:


> I love One Born Every Minute. Does anyone know if it still comes on in the US? Haven't seen it for a while.

I don't think it does...could be wrong, but I always watch it online anyway. Hulu is my best friend!


----------



## holywoodmum

bonjo808 said:


> Ok soo I'm late to the party...but
> 
> Not only did I noticed I haven't joined this group there is also no one else due on Sept 24th....soooo is it too late to add me to the list?? :flower:

Congratulations!!



Riliye said:


> holywoodmum said:
> 
> 
> Riliye, how yuck to have food poisoning! how were you able to tell it apart from MS?
> 
> At first I wasn't able to...lately I'd been having AWFUL morning sickness first thing after waking up...even with the Zofran I would always throw up. So I ate something that tasted a little off to me at the time and figured it was just me being weird (I've been strange about food this whole time) about four hours later, I started feeling ill. I didn't start puking until the next day.
> 
> The fundamental difference between morning sickness and food poisoning was the fact that I was throwing up _when my stomach was full_. Normally my nausea only gets to the puking part if I go too long without eating, i.e., first thing in the morning. Then I started throwing up every hour and did that for just over a full day before the...er...attention turned to both ends at once.
> 
> Also...DRY HEAVING! Oh man. Every hour I'd be paying homage to the porcelain god, regardless of whether I had anything in there to sacrifice or not. I was so sore from heaving that I could barely breathe. And then the fever came, so I actually had physical proof of what I'd been saying the whole time.
> 
> I wondered if it wasn't the flu for a while, although I rarely ever get the flu and it normally sends my temperature WAY up there (this fever got to about 100.5 but no higher) AND I'd had a flu shot already this year. The doctor pretty much dismissed it as a possibility when she heard I had that shot. I'm just wicked glad that it's all over.
> 
> The good news is that my DH was an absolute gem through the whole of it...even when I was half out of my mind with hormones and illness, hysterical and sobbing that I was going to die (I really believed it). I got in such a state that he was gearing up to take me to the ER, which, apparently, even though I was "dying" I didn't want to go _there_. :haha:
> 
> I'm still having horrible, horrible muscle cramps from dehydration and potassium loss. I forcefed myself half a banana earlier, and it seems to have helped some already. But I can't even type that B word without making myself gag. Geez. Really, really sensitive stomach right now.
> 
> Oh my goodness, poor you! So glad you're feeling better now (well, a bit better anyway!)
> 
> 
> 
> shantehend said:
> 
> 
> I love One Born Every Minute. Does anyone know if it still comes on in the US? Haven't seen it for a while.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think it does...could be wrong, but I always watch it online anyway. Hulu is my best friend!Click to expand...

What is Hulu?


----------



## lynne192

sooo bored this morning hate computer classes lol i used to build websites :D


----------



## PrincessTaz

First midwife appointment went well, she seems really nice. It was just paperwork and bloods today. She struggled getting blood which was a bit painful so she ended up having to send my to the hospital to get them done. She's booked a home visit in about 3 weeks so we can get some more paperwork filled out and stuff and I presume it's at home so they can have a nosey and see where baby will be living. Off back to bed now, on a night shift today BOOOOO! lol


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Glad the appointment went well hun :hugs: have a nice sleep xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Just realised I never filled this out :dohh: So here it is!! 

Name (just first)? *Kelly*

How old are you? *23 (24 on 7th March)*

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? *6th September 2012 going from my last period but think it may be around 2 weeks fast so may 20th September, scan will show  *

What # child is this for you? *Child number 3! Already got DS and DD so don't mind but would prefer a girl *

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? *I don't know however my friend saw a medium a while ago and was told someone very close to her was going to have a baby girl and she was going to be godmother. We've already asked her to be godmother but we didn't know about the medium until after we'd asked her  spooky!*

Are you finding out the gender? *Yes ... I'm way too nosey not too  *

How many months were you TTC? *We weren't *

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? *Apart from folic acid no*


----------



## Charlotteee

Got my midwife appointment in 50 mins. Cant wait :) xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:happydance: Charlotte let us know how it goes :D x


----------



## Charlotteee

Shall doooo :) Kelly thats so spooky about your friend!! I think your having twins :tease: xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Do not start with that Charlotte!! I've had that from her too!! She is now saying the medium said that too but I think she's winding me up! I've told her of its twins she's having one :haha: x


----------



## Darkest

Ooh i so need to catch up on obem!

Had my booking in apt earlier. All went well, bloods taken, many many many questions asked. bp was 112/60, fine for me as it's always a little low.

But no bounty pack as they have run out, so will ask for one at next apt/scan. Booked in for my 16 week anti natal check already on 5th April.


----------



## Elhaym

Hi everyone :) sounds like a few appointments going on today, hope they all went well!

5 mins after I posted about OBEM last night I fell asleep on the sofa :haha: woke up at 11 so missed it!

Really happy, just seen a house for rent come up that is just what we want, pets considered too which is rare, going for a viewing on Monday :) x


----------



## holywoodmum

Taz and Darkest, glad your appointment went well - Charlotte hope yours did too!
Elhaym, FX the house is as good as it seems!
I'm watching OBEM from a few weeks ago - the 'serene' water birth one. Crying already


----------



## Charlotteee

My appointment went great. Got my bounty pack, had bloods taken and have my 12 week scan booked for the 6th March. And my 16 week midwife appointment on the 12th April. Have any of you not opted for the down syndrome and spina bifida screening? If not could I ask why? I'm in two minds at the moment xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I don't think we're going to have the screening. On the one hand I feel like if something were wrong, it'd be nice to know ahead, to be prepared.. On the other hand, I feel like even if something were wrong, it's not going to change anything, we wouldn't abort the baby or anything. DH had the final say and he doesn't want the screening, so we won't be doing it.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I'm the same as Floridagirl. I never have with any of my pregnancies and I won't be this time either because no matter what I wouldn't abort the baby x


----------



## PrincessTaz

We're not having the screening either, we both agree that we love and want this baby no mattew what. Plus knowing would be an extra worry and I already do enough of that. 

Can I just ask what this bounty pack thing is? I had my midwife appointment today and all I got was an Emma's Diary.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

If I remember rightly the bounty pack has little samples and stuff in it :) such as nappies and vouchers and washing powder x


----------



## holywoodmum

We won't have screening. Didn't first two times. Like the others said, it wouldn't change our minds about letting the pregnancy run its course, so no need for any extra concern - I think with the downs one anyway, it's not 100% accurate, just a risk factor, and I wouldn't want that extra concern...


----------



## Elhaym

I'm having the screening, just to offer a different point of view :D for us it's not about the option of termination, but being prepared if baby did have a problem so we could do all we could to prepare in advance. 

Just caught up with OBEM, that shoulder dystocia was so tense! Gorgeous chunky baby though, I had such a grin on my face when they showed her in the neonatal unit and she was laid there happy as larry looking at mum like 'What's the problem, mum?' :haha:

princess taz - At my booking in last time I wasn't given the pack itself but inside the bounty wallet for my notes I think I got a little card/booklet or something with a form you filled in, and you take it to somewhere like Argos or Boots, can't remember exactly where, and claim the pack. Have a look in that emmas diary thing there might be a booklet or something in it x


----------



## Charlotteee

Yeah see I think we are going to have it mainly so we can prepare ourselves if anything was wrong. I will love spud the same no matter what but OH wants us to have it so he could prepare.

The bounty back has samples and a book with loads of information in, ask your midwife the next time you go xxx


----------



## lynne192

i am on a huge downer really not in the mood to be here or anything just want to curl up and go to sleep :cry:


----------



## Smile181c

Charlotte our 12 week scans are on the same day :flower:

I'm having the screening too :thumbup:


----------



## Charlotteee

Ooooo yay. I don't need a ticker, I can read yours lol.

I have no symptoms. Dreading scan on Monday. The only thing keeping me going is I have a bump and I'm still so tired. Not got sore boobs or really feel sick anymore xx,


----------



## Smile181c

Haha deal. we'll share it :haha:

My symptoms seem to have calmed down to. I think that around this sort of time they can start levelling out and we can start to feel normal again! My only real constant symptom is my sore boobs, and they only hurt when I take my bra off lol 

I'm sure everything is fine :) xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Yeah the placenta takes over doesn't it now? As baby is no longer an embryo but a fetus :)


----------



## Smile181c

I know, it's exciting! I have a little inch long baby inside my belly :cloud9:


----------



## miss malteser

I was unsure about the screening too but in the end I think we will decide to do it because although I wouldn´t abort for anything like Down´s I have read that if they do find that there is excess fluid but the blood tests don´t demonstrate that it could be Down´s it could suggest that that the baby has other chromosome defects (some of which are extremely serious) or heart problems. 

My symptoms just come and go now. I have felt quite sick for the past two nights but had about 4 days before that with no symptoms at all.


----------



## Missus H

Hi Girls,

Anyone having awful trouble sleeping?

I am in an insomniac hell. Every night. No sleep. 

Before bfp, I was the best sleeper ever!

So sleep and food, my 2 great loves in life, are ruined:growlmad:


----------



## lynne192

i haven't slept right in weeks hun. 

I'm not getting any screening tests done if they want to do them for them to know then they can but i don't want to know because i don't want that hanging over my head, my sister in law got told that her little boy had 90% chance of having down syndrome and my MUM had my sister in her 40's and she was told to abort right away because the issues like downs and that were higher so no way.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

placenta is supposed to have taken over at around 12 weeks. That's why I've got to continue my Progesterone meds up until that point. Cause the placenta still isn't fully functioning. Can't wait to stop these damn things!

So I found one of the babies HB's last night! I was able to record it: :cloud9:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/th_VIDEO0034.jpg

It ranged from like 162-167


----------



## bonjo808

lynne192 said:


> welcome hun i am 7w4day due 22nd sept :D have you had a scan etc?

Thanks. No scan yet. Dr. doesn't do one til 10 weeks! The wait is KILLING ME!!


----------



## lynne192

awww huge hugs hun :(

also great recording hun thats mega high can i also heart mini heartbeat in the background?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yeah, you can hear the HB too


----------



## lynne192

thats great :D


----------



## Darkest

Like a few of the others, i wont be getting the downs test as it wouldn't affect the outcome we chose. This is our baby. If at birth we find something not right we'll tackle it then.

FG, so cool you found the HB, and at 10 weeks! That is brill!

Afm, so tired. Still nauceaus, back trouble starting already too. 

Any one hungry all the time? I think mine is psychological now as if i feel sick i eat and feel better. I think maybe i'm 'hungry' because i know it'll keep the sickness away. Even if it's chocs or doughnuts it helps with the sickness.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I'm shattered too Missus H! I like my food too but luckily I haven't really had MS.

Had my appointment today it went well had a laugh with the midwife who was lovely :) Scan is booked 2 weeks today so 24th February at 12 noon ... eeekkk exciting!! :D x


----------



## DeJarnatt21

About the screening I could see how it would be nice to be prepared... however, my friend was told she had a high chance of her baby havig down's and she researched and worried herself the whole pregnancy only for the baby to be 100% fine - so I have mixed feelings. Now whatever screening has the risk of causing a miscarriage that I won't do.


----------



## holywoodmum

lynne192 said:


> i am on a huge downer really not in the mood to be here or anything just want to curl up and go to sleep :cry:

What's up hun?



FloridaGirl21 said:


> placenta is supposed to have taken over at around 12 weeks. That's why I've got to continue my Progesterone meds up until that point. Cause the placenta still isn't fully functioning. Can't wait to stop these damn things!
> 
> So I found one of the babies HB's last night! I was able to record it: :cloud9:
> 
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/th_VIDEO0034.jpg
> 
> It ranged from like 162-167

Brilliant HB! I'm tempted to try now, but I think I should wait until after scan first... (4 sleeps!)



Darkest said:


> Like a few of the others, i wont be getting the downs test as it wouldn't affect the outcome we chose. This is our baby. If at birth we find something not right we'll tackle it then.
> 
> FG, so cool you found the HB, and at 10 weeks! That is brill!
> 
> Afm, so tired. Still nauceaus, back trouble starting already too.
> 
> Any one hungry all the time? I think mine is psychological now as if i feel sick i eat and feel better. I think maybe i'm 'hungry' because i know it'll keep the sickness away. Even if it's chocs or doughnuts it helps with the sickness.

I see always to be hungry too - not managing to make healthy choices though :( just getting fat - gone from size 12 to 16 already :blush:



MissMummyMoo said:


> I'm shattered too Missus H! I like my food too but luckily I haven't really had MS.
> 
> Had my appointment today it went well had a laugh with the midwife who was lovely :) Scan is booked 2 weeks today so 24th February at 12 noon ... eeekkk exciting!! :D x

Brilliant!


As for me, apart from feeling fat I'm OK! DH home this weekend, I'm off to the airport to collect him in half an hour! And we're away for a couple of nights with the girls too :) Then he's here for scan on Tue! Very excited now, but glad he's around so I'm distracted and dwelling on it. I'm one third thinking all is well, one third thinking I've had MMC, and one third reckons it's twins... ho hum, time will tell!


----------



## Elhaym

Hi ladies. Woke up at 3am this morning desperate for a wee as usual, and noticed very light brown cm on the tp afterwards :( am terrified now. Of course now I feel like my boobs are much less sore. It's a weekend too, not sure what to do, might ring out of hours service in a bit and see if they can get me in at EPU Monday.

I'm going away for 3 days on Tuesday too, so if I can't get in then I'll spend the holiday worrying. I'm sat here shaking, I can't lose another one, I really can't :cry:


----------



## Charlotteee

Hun Brown blood isn't bad. If you aren't getting cramps try not to worry. When I had my MC it started out as red blood from the offset. Brown blood is a sign of implantation bleeding and its common to see it around your gestation.

Ringing EPU might be a good idea though just for worry sake xxx


----------



## holywoodmum

:hugs: try not to worry. brown is good, it means old blood. is EPU not open over the weekend? i think we can just call matrenity unit and self refer over here (not sure on that actually, as I've thankfully never had to, but might be worth a try?) ring out of hours anyway, no use in being anxious the whole time you're away (anywhere nice she asks nosily?!)


----------



## Elhaym

Thanks hun. I'm not sure if I can ring them directly or not, I'll try to find their number or hopefully the out of hours or NHS direct can give it to me. Going to keep an eye on it for a bit. I just checked again and it seems to have gone, back to the pale yellowish. I know I'm probably being daft and overanalysing, being PAL is bloody scary isn't it xxx

edit - holywoodmum - I don't know I just assumed they wouldn't scan over the weekend - I'll ring in a bit and see what they say. We are off to amsterdam for a short break :D originally booked it as a getaway after our last baby's due date as we thought it'd be nice to get away and have some time together! It is a beautiful city and the canals are all frozen from the cold weather so it's like a winter wonderland at the moment, looks amazing :D x


----------



## lyndsay49

Hi I had pink then brown discharge at 6weeks. It was a Saturday too, I went to my out of hours surgery. He wasn't really concerned with it being brown but he booked me in for a scan on the Tuesday and everything was fine. It most probably is normal but if you are going to be worrying all weekend I would ring someone hun. Im sure you'll be fine :hugs:

I have had nausea all pregnancy but never been sick and then at 11.30 last night I was throwing my guts up weird :wacko: Also this morning I heard beans heartbeat for the first time on my doppler sooo relieved and happy :happydance:


----------



## Elhaym

I've got an appointment in 20 mins with the out of hours GP. So scared, symptoms have definitely lessened. Hoping it's just a coincidence. Wish me luck everyone! And thanks for the support :hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Good luck hun, hope everything is ok :hugs: x


----------



## Elhaym

scan booked at EPU, 1.45pm on Monday. Bloody terrified. xx


----------



## holywoodmum

I'm really glad they're seeing you before you go away Elhaym :) Amsterdam will be brilliant - I flew out of there last Monday...
Lyndsay, hoorah for hearing a heartbeat! Had you been trying to find it for a few days? I'm not going to try with my doppler until I've had my scan on Tue. Boo for the sickness though :(
DH is home and we're arguing already


----------



## JellyBeann

I've been craving fish and chips with LOADS of mayo on for days, I just went to tesco to buy the stuff...cannot wait!! I just want 5pm to come quickly!


----------



## Elhaym

God my motivation has gone right out the window, LOL. I have a washing machine full of clothes for the holiday I haven't taken out, more dry washing to sort out and I haven't gone shopping to buy food for the weekend or some other bits we need. Feel sicky and blah.... which I guess is a good sign :) oh well it's only 3 days away not like we need much stuff and I shouldn't be rushing around anyway I guess!

How is everyone else anyway? Sorry you are arguing with DH holywoodmum, mine drives me up the wall at the moment! xx

EDIT - ha jellybeann we posted to the second! Your tea sounds yummy, I don't know what I feel like, too anxious to feel hungry but I know if I don't eat I'll feel even worse x


----------



## Elhaym

Just back from tesco, bought some finest sausages and OH is going to make me sausage and mash, my favourite :)

Hope you're all having nice Saturdays. xx


----------



## lyndsay49

Morning ladies, heard heartbeat again this morning much clearer! Can't believe I am finding it so easy I have got quite a gut on me normally anyway lol! 
I keep waking up and for a second forget I am pregnant and feel like I have really bad hangover, which obviously I haven't. 
Im craving things with gravy at the moment like chips, yorkshire puds and I cant wait for pancake day yum yum!

Good luck with your scan Elhaym Im sure it will be fine x


----------



## kasey c

sarah55 said:


> kasey c said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, The scan went brilliantly today- baby is so wriggly (apparently unusual for its gestational age) and could see its little heart beating away. Got loads of photos and some videos of the baby moving around. It was such a relief to see a nice healthy baby. My dates were perfect and baby dated at 9+3 Here are a couple of pictures from the scan Many thanks for all the best wishes and messages of good luck for today xx
> 
> Oh wow!! That's awesome, congratulations!! You have really made me feel so much better just seeing your scan pics. I'm am off for a scan this Saturday and I will be 9+2, I'm soooooo nervous as like yourself I and a MMC and so this scan will be more of a reassurance thing and just seeing you pics has made me feel more positive xxClick to expand...

Thanks Sarah :), hope your scan went really well yesterday - have my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## kasey c

holywoodmum said:


> Evening all :) Back from my weekend in Germany - chilly enough to last a lifetime it was -12C, but no snow
> Lyndsay, I know what you mean about waiting for scan and worry over MMC, I'm exactly the same.
> MissusH, glad you scan went well!
> MissMummyMoo, glad you have an appointment finally! Over here we get a booking appt with the MWs at hospital, so scan is the same day.
> Elhyam, I sure they'll fit your scan in OK after booking - it's 10-14 weeks that's recommended for dating I think
> Kasey, pleased your scan went well too! How exciting to hear this weekend - when would you be moving then do you think?
> PurplePanda - my MW refused to use doppler even at 16 weeks last time...
> Lynne, sorry you're feeling so rough :(
> Congratulations Brittnee!
> 
> As for me, like I said had a weekend with DH in Germany, was lovely and didn't miss the girls too much. DH and I dtd for the first time since BFP :happydance: harder when he's in another country!
> And I heard from work that they are letting me take my career break from Easter!! so pleased :)

Thanks Holywoodmum, glad that you had a good time in Germany and hope your scan goes really well for you this week. Think we will be moving sometime late March - early April now... Lots to do and sort out before then! xx


----------



## kasey c

Elhaym said:


> scan booked at EPU, 1.45pm on Monday. Bloody terrified. xx

Hope everything goes well at your scan on Monday - will be thinking of you xx


----------



## kasey c

Think I have an UTI :( keep wanting to urinate even after I have been - no burning or stinging when I do go though. Really anti antiobiotics but think I may need to have them to get rid of the infection :(


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Kasey go the pharamacy and ask for something there's something you can get from them (can't think what its called) but its what they recommend before the infection gets bad and needs anti-bs. I was told this when I had one last month xxx


----------



## kasey c

Thanks MissMummyMoo :) will pop over to tesco pharmacy and see what they suggest. I have been drinking loads of water, cranberry juice and took bicarb of soda in water on Friday but nothing seems to make it better. My OH thinks my uterus has grown again and been putting pressure on my bladder instead of it being an UTI. Will book a Doctors appointment tomorrow for peace of mind though. xx


----------



## Elhaym

mmm just been to tesco and bought a big crusty baguette, made 2 sandwiches one with tuna mayo and one with cheese, absolutely yummy I am starving :D

Feel a bit better today no more brown cm after that bit yesterday and feel a bit more symptom-y again.

kasey hope you feel better soon, if you need antibiotics best to get them really as better to be safe than sorry where your little bean is concerned xx

EDIT - sorry just seen your reply, could also be your uterus, hopefully doctor can put your mind at ease :D


----------



## kasey c

Thanks Elhaym, glad to hear that you have had no more brown cm since yesterday and that you are having more symptoms today. Hope the scan puts your mind at rest tomorrow xx


----------



## Emaskew

Hi ladies, i have my 1st scan on the 24th (@ 12wks + 3) and im so worried that its going to be bad news!! Cant stop thinking that there will be no HB and just an empty sac!!! Im so worried are any of you feeling this anxiety? What are the chances of this happening??? Help please xxx


----------



## Elhaym

I know that feeling only too well hun :( Just remember the chance of missed miscarriage is very rare and those of us it happens to are just very unlucky. There is no reason to think anything is wrong with your baby but sadly there's nothing much you can do to take the anxiety away! Just try and relax, take each day at a time, and remember chances are in your favour that everything is fine :flower: And remember if you have any spotting, even minor, get it checked out straight away for peace of mind. I had a mmc, but I had had 2 instances of bright red blood and also total loss of symptoms one day so I knew something wasn't right.

Quick update from me - one or two hair-thin streaks of browny red in CM today, so tiny I wouldn't have seen them if I wasn't inspecting the paper like someone out of CSI! Have noticed I am urinating even more than normal, I need to go pretty much constantly - every 15/20 minutes - perhaps it's a urine infection? Will find out tomorrow I suppose. Hope everyone is OK xx


----------



## Emaskew

Thanks for your words of support and encouragement! I have had no blood at all and have had some symptoms so i supose thats all good news!! waited so long to see a BFP now cant wait for the whole 9 months to be over im worried sick something is going to go wrong or that ive imagined my symptoms!!

hope you sort your cm issue out tomorrow fingers crossed for us both for a health happy and quick 9 months!!


----------



## Charlotteee

Check up scan tomorrow morning. Shitting my pants. So hope everything is ok xxx


----------



## seaweed eater

Fingers crossed for everyone with scans tomorrow!! Looking forward to hearing your good news. :hugs:


----------



## Elhaym

Best of luck tomorrow Charlotte :hugs:


----------



## Charlotteee

You too hun xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Three months ago I was in love with someone I have been with for roughly two three years, we were engaged and had good jobs and a place. 

Now, I'm a pregnant single mum with no job and homeless. Crazy times but I'm happy and will keep trucking!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Good luck today Elyhm and Charlotte x


----------



## kasey c

Good luck Elhaym and Charlotteee for today xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Well my scan was perfect. Baby is measuring spot on :) Bleed has gone!! And she said everything is fine, baby came up straight away and didnt have a full bladder!

Also got a photo :smug:

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/426185_10150607587999127_743864126_9109341_213261823_n.jpg

My perfect little rainbow baby :) xxx


----------



## kasey c

Glad to hear that all went well with scan Charlotte :) and lovely scan photo of baby xx


----------



## Elhaym

Awwwww gorgeous pic hun :D Probably my hormones but I feel a little teary, haha. I can just imagine the relief you feel!

Off for mine in 45 mins, eeeek xx


----------



## Smile181c

Beautiful! So glad the bleed has gone - you can relax a bit more and enjoy your beanie! :cloud9:

Good luck Elhaym!


----------



## lynne192

fantastic news charlotte :D looks like a great picture too :D


----------



## FloridaGirl21

MommaAlexis said:


> Three months ago I was in love with someone I have been with for roughly two three years, we were engaged and had good jobs and a place.
> 
> Now, I'm a pregnant single mum with no job and homeless. Crazy times but I'm happy and will keep trucking!

aww, Alexis.. Do you have anyone to help you? So sorry you're having a hard time. Glad to hear your keeping a PMA though :hugs:

Charlotte, glad the scan went well


----------



## Elhaym

OMG in the car on the way back, scan was fine heartbeat seen and measured BANG ON for dates, 15 mm :happydance: didn't get a pic sadly, stupid me!

I cannot describe the relief I feel, got on the bed and instantly burst into tears fearing the worst, she spent a minute looking and said 'i can see a little baby with a heartbeat, you can breathe now!' I just couldn't believe it started sobbing even more, LOL! Can go on our Valentine trip to Amsterdam tomorrow now happy and with bean along with us :cloud9:


----------



## Smile181c

Aw I'm so glad everything went okay!


----------



## kasey c

So glad to hear scan went well Elhaym - must be such a relief and means you can really enjoy your mini break away. Hope you have a wonderful time xx


----------



## Elhaym

Thanks everyone, everyone's support really means a lot :hugs: I'd seriously go mad without this forum!

I tell you.... that couple of minutes between them putting the wand on your belly and them saying something is an eternity isn't it! xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

So glad everything went well with your scans! x


----------



## lynne192

Elhaym/nat you got pictures to share :D:D i am soo pleased for you smiling like a mad women here lol :D bet you are too..... I'll Mail you later xx


----------



## Elhaym

No I didn't get pics :( my phone was in my bag at the other side of the room and it was too late by the time I thought to ask, I was a bit of a mess LOL and didn't think, I thought they'd tell me if I could get a pic but they didn't say anything. Oh well was a bit gutted at first, but suppose there's no point in stressing about it just glad everything is OK :D


----------



## JellyBeann

I have my scan tomorrow! 

So happy for everyone who has seen their little beans and everything is okay! Hopefully I'll get an EDD tomorrow, as I think I may be a bit out with mine, as my cycles are long! 

And I'm definitely going to ask for a picture!!


----------



## lyndsay49

So glad your scans went well ladies, what a huge relief:hugs: 

I've had 2 scans I got a picture at one and not the 2nd, I wasn't offered it. 

My letter for my 12 week scan says we can buy a picture for a FIVER!! Cant believe it, is this normal? I thought you might have to buy any extras for our parents etc but not ours. Course we will pay it but seems a bit cheeky to me:shrug:


----------



## Elhaym

yeah I remember at my booking in last time, the midwife said we needed to take £4 with us if we wanted a photo! I can understand giving them some money but 4 or 5 quid seems steep for one photo!


----------



## kasey c

Just got my letter for my 12 week scan- have an appointment for 27th Feb (less than 2 weeks away)!! Yes its really expensive for scan photos although we have generally been quite lucky in the past. With my son we ended up having two 20 week scans as they couldn't get all the measurements they needed (we had a student sonographer so they had taken ages doing all the measurements- think the senior sonographer had felt guilty as we ended up having an hour and a half scan so gave us 6 photos at the 1st 20 week scan for £5 and then at the second scan gave us another 3 photos for free) :) Just noticed on my 12 week scan letter there is a fee of £6 for 3 photos.


----------



## JellyBeann

Scan went really well... Baby looking baby-like, not blob like! Heartbeat was fluttering away! Measured 8weeks...pretty spot on! Don't have to go back til 12wk scan!!! :D


----------



## kasey c

Glad scan went well Jelly Beann :)


----------



## FTMSoExcited

Name (just first)? Erika

How old are you? 30

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? Sept. 3rd. :cloud9:

What # child is this for you? First! 

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I'm thinking boy :blue:

Are you finding out the gender? I want to but I'm not sure if the BD wants to.

How many months were you TTC? None, we weren't exactly trying but nothing was being done to prevent it. 

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? None at the moment. I do have Zofran (Just in case)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

welcome Erika :flow: And congrats on your pregnancy :)


----------



## FTMSoExcited

Thank you! :hug: I was trying to figure out how to PM you to join but I just read that I need to make 5 posts in order to have that option. :dohh: Lots of rules! But that's good so you know there isn't any funny business on here. 


This is all SO new to me! I'm looking forward to my 1st U/S which is the 20th, this coming Monday. I hate that I had to wait that long, I just want to know that everything is OK. 


:dust:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

wow, this will be your first US? What are you, 11w1d today? I'll add your u/s on the main page :flow:


----------



## holywoodmum

Emaskew, I was just the same worried about MMC - no idea on statistics, but try not to let it stress you out - the only way I chilled this time about it was accepting that if something had happened it had happened already, so there was no point worrying...
Alexis, sorry to hear you and your partner have split up :( I hope you've got good friends around you to support you x
Charlotte, Elyham and JellyBeann (and anyone I missed), so glad your scans went well!
Elyham enjoy Amsterdam!
Congratulations Erika :) Get yourself on some folic acid - 400mcg daily... Hope you won't need the zofran

Anyway been away for a few days with DH and the girls, knackered now! Just had our booking appointment and scan this afternoon :happydance:
I'm 11+1 today, but baby was measuring 12 weeks on the dot - another big one!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0295.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oh can you change my scan date to 23rd February at 3.40pm. Thanks x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

done missmummy :flow:


----------



## lynne192

hey all..... here is todays scan picture:
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/IMG_3142.jpg

baby measuring between 8weeks 3days and 4days so thats good almost bang on date, baby had very strong heartbeat again today and def getting bigger, he/she was all curled up sleeping the nurse said lol :D but baby crown to rump is 18mm now which is very good for the gestation, everything was looking great and we got 4 pictures :D offically discharged from the infertility clinic now so thats good news too. was lovely st valetine's present, i am still riddled with sickness and not sleeping because of it and needing to pee and my BP is mega low because i can't eat but some how i have gained 7lb since i got pregnant so must be doing something i dunno lol anyways thats my update for today got day off tomorrow as i am in dyer need of it and DS has been very poorly too so not a good combo :( me and OH bought pair of booties today white ones saying "50% mummy and 50% daddy" :D


----------



## FTMSoExcited

FloridaGirl21 said:


> wow, this will be your first US? What are you, 11w1d today? I'll add your u/s on the main page :flow:


My OB wouldn't see me until I was 8 weeks for the initial appointment and then unless there was a medical necessity to have one done, You don't get an U/S until 12 weeks. They play by the books. I should be happy that they think everything was OK enough for me to wait until the 12 weeks but I'm impatient. That is one thing that pregnancy has tried to teach me, patience. Everything is a waiting game!!


----------



## FTMSoExcited

Hollywood, I haven't had to take the Zofran yet and I'm 11 weeks and 1 day today too!! :) My nausea has definitely gotten so much better in the past 2 weeks. I feel semi-normal again. Congrats on the wonderful scan!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

ohh, makes sense. I guess my case was different cause I went and got a private u/s at 6w4d and then my DR wanted to confirm and see for himself at our first appointment that there was really twins, so I've been able to see our little beans twice already.. Should get to see them again tomorrow!

If you haven't needed the Zofran yet, you'll probably be able to go on without it at all, being that you're nearing the end of the first tri now. My MS peaked I think from 8weeks til now


----------



## seaweed eater

So glad to hear all the good news from the scans! :happydance: Just two more weeks until mine...feels like forever!


----------



## WantaBelly

Glad everyones scan went well...... I'm jumping on to update my next Dr appt, it will be 3/12 and I should be getting an Ultrasound as well


----------



## lynne192

:D


----------



## holywoodmum

The last two weeks flew in for me seaweedeater - hope it doesn't drag too much for you!


----------



## lynne192

hows everyone tonight? my DS is very very poorly feel a visit to hospital coming on which is going to be hell but doctors wouldn't see him the pain in the arses... he's away to his bed just now but having to really keep an eye on him, i'm tired as hell been trying to eat as much as i can between being sick and my stomach is a little tender but think its just i am over doing it, DS is off nursery tomorrow so having the day off myself so day in bed for both of us i think :(


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm actually now due August 28th, but I'll probably go over due date anyways hehe. So I'm staying here!


----------



## lynne192

lol alot of ladies have found they are due in august but more the merrier here right :D


----------



## holywoodmum

28 Aug was what they told me too Alex, but I know I'll be late as the first two were both 12/11 days late!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Doesn't that make you twelve weeks, not eleven? Your ticker haha :)


----------



## holywoodmum

MommaAlexis said:
 

> Doesn't that make you twelve weeks, not eleven? Your ticker haha :)

I know! But he said he wouldn't change it on my notes yet (despite basing future appts on it being 12) as I was concerned they'd try and induce me too soon if I went overdue... If I am due Sept 3, they would let me go to Sept 17 before induction, if I am 'due' Aug 28, they would only let me go to Sept 11 before induction, when I theory I'd only really be 40+8 by then - and I'd rather let my body have the chance to go into labour by myself...
Also, throughout my pregnancies, I prefer to understate how far gone I am, rather than exagerate, it makes being overdue at the end more bearable! People that say, oh I'm 12 weeks pregnant, that's 3 months, or I'm 24 weeks pregnant, that's 6 months, that cracks me up - there are 52 weeks in a year not 48! Anyway, rant over :blush:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey ladies :hi: just got home.. saw both babies :D I've got a little wriggle worm and a calm/relaxed little baby. Was able to see there heads, bodies, legs and arms. :D


----------



## FTMSoExcited

That is awesome!!!! Congrats!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Haha I think it's in like Japan or something pregnancy is considered to last 10 months, not 9! Ever odd eh?


----------



## holywoodmum

great news on scan ysa!
Alex, 10 months - eeek!


----------



## MommaAlexis

My FOB told me that, not sure how accurate it is ahah. :) It's weird because I'm three months now, which means I'm a third of a way through the 9 mo pregnancy, but yet I'm not in second trimester yet!? Haha.. Ten months makes more sense.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yeah, it's 9 calendar months. But really 10 months, 40weeks = 10 months :wacko: craziness.. Why can't it be simple? :)


----------



## holywoodmum

haha, this is the thing that winds me up!! a month is not 4 weeks! If it was me and my anally retentive ways, I'd say 12 weeks x 7 days, plus two days, is 86 days. 86/365 days is 0.24 years; 0.24 x 12 is 2.83 months! sorry, that's just me! I think it's the overdue thing, so I always prefer to be really accurate, and not kid myself in to thinking I'm further on than I am!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:wacko:

I'll stick to 9 months. It makes me feel better :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Lol I'm down with staying in lala land that the commonly accepted methods of counting cause. 6 months to go! Hehehe ! :haha:


----------



## kissyfacelala

So today was my first appt with my ob/gyn...went really well I guess...mostly paperwork and talking about my medical history and how this twin pregnancy will progress...

she said that it is my decision whether I have a natural birth or a c-section....of course assuming baby A is in position...but sometimes what happens is that baby a is born vaginally but then baby B for whatever reason may need a c-section...we are really leaning towards a scheduled c-section at 38 weeks...she won't let me go past then and said no need for bed rest if all goes well....she said there is no evidence that it helps delay labour....:shrug::shrug:

she also said that I will have an ultrasound once a month and see her once a month...towards the end it will be every two weeks and then once a week...

I also did a urine test for protein and sugar which was negative...had to pee in a cup...well we all experts at that by now! :haha::haha:

I asked her about these dull period like pains that go all the way around to my back...she said it is just uterus stretching as babies grow....:happydance:

and it should be no problem to travel to sunny Cancun Mexico on Monday :happydance::happydance:

my next appt is Mar 13 with my ultrasound on March 9 (13 weeks and 6 days)...I am gonna be in ultrasound withdrawal!!! I love seeing my babies! and of course its reassurance all is well! she didnt even try using the doppler cuz I am only 10 and half weeks :growlmad:

nausea seems to be none to little and of course hunger is always there....gettting lots of sleep even though I have to get up in the middle of the night to pee and eat something! :):)


----------



## Smile181c

Hi girls,

Haven't managed to get on fb yet this morning but I've got a scan on monday at 11:40 - fingers crossed everything is okay x


----------



## Charlotteee

Hope it goes ok Chloe.

As for me, I have booked an appointment at the doctors as my skin in my scalp has gone really really flakey and is covered in little red scabs :( xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Omg my scalp has gone really flaky too! I'm forever itching my head and it's only started within the last week, had no idea it could be pregnancy related!


----------



## Charlotteee

Yeah as your hair goes a lot more oily in pregnancy so maybe thats why? Not sure but the scabs are itchy so just going doctors to see if its normal and if I can do anything to get rid of it, will let you know what he says if you want hun xx


----------



## Smile181c

Yes please :) I read it was to do with the oils etc too :thumbup: x


----------



## Charlotteee

I'm not there until monday :( Boooo.

Also why do the receptionists feel the need to ask you your problem, she said is it urgent I said no so she said can I ask what the problem is? Errrr thats why I want my doctor!! 

Lol xx


----------



## miss malteser

This is a little bit embarrassing but is anyone else suffering from constipation? 

I´ve never suffered from it before but in the last 6 days I´ve only been to the loo twice and it was barely worth the while both times :blush:. I am so bloated and uncomfortable. Coffee or orange juice normally work for me but not at the moment! Any suggestions about what to try?


----------



## miss malteser

Could the flaky scalp problem be due to psoriasis as I´m pretty sure that it´s a hormone related problem?


----------



## Smile181c

I hate the receptionists at the doctors lol I rang mine last night (after the bleed) and said do you have any emergency appointments for this evening and she said (in a really bored voice) 'is it ACTUALLY an emergency or is it something that could really wait until the morning' :coffee: I was like 'well seeing as I've just gotten off the phone to the hospital and they told me to call in, I'd say yes it's an emergency' :dohh: as if it's any of their business what is an emergency or not?!

Miss Malteser, I've had this problem - and I've found orange juice is the solution for me. I've been going every 3-4 days and had real problems each time but then I went to a wedding on tues and drank a lot of orange juice, went to the loo yesterday and it was much easier!


----------



## kasey c

miss malteser said:


> This is a little bit embarrassing but is anyone else suffering from constipation?
> 
> I´ve never suffered from it before but in the last 6 days I´ve only been to the loo twice and it was barely worth the while both times :blush:. I am so bloated and uncomfortable. Coffee or orange juice normally work for me but not at the moment! Any suggestions about what to try?

Apple juice as its a mild laxative or prunes or prune juice should assist xx


----------



## kasey c

Smile181c said:


> I hate the receptionists at the doctors lol I rang mine last night (after the bleed) and said do you have any emergency appointments for this evening and she said (in a really bored voice) 'is it ACTUALLY an emergency or is it something that could really wait until the morning' :coffee: I was like 'well seeing as I've just gotten off the phone to the hospital and they told me to call in, I'd say yes it's an emergency' :dohh: as if it's any of their business what is an emergency or not?!
> 
> Miss Malteser, I've had this problem - and I've found orange juice is the solution for me. I've been going every 3-4 days and had real problems each time but then I went to a wedding on tues and drank a lot of orange juice, went to the loo yesterday and it was much easier!

Smile - sorry to hear about bleed - hope all goes well at scan on Monday :hugs:


----------



## kasey c

Holywoodmum and Lynne - glad to hear scans went well the other day - lovely scan photos too :)


----------



## miss malteser

I´ll give the apple juice a go as the orange juice hasn´t done much up to now :blush:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

apple juice seems to help me too, and also Colace


----------



## lynne192

i got my doppler today and think i found baby's heartbeat :D


----------



## holywoodmum

MommaAlexis said:


> Lol I'm down with staying in lala land that the commonly accepted methods of counting cause. 6 months to go! Hehehe ! :haha:

See that's exactly the opposite to me, as I know I'll most likely go two weeks over!



kissyfacelala said:


> So today was my first appt with my ob/gyn...went really well I guess...mostly paperwork and talking about my medical history and how this twin pregnancy will progress...
> 
> she said that it is my decision whether I have a natural birth or a c-section....of course assuming baby A is in position...but sometimes what happens is that baby a is born vaginally but then baby B for whatever reason may need a c-section...we are really leaning towards a scheduled c-section at 38 weeks...she won't let me go past then and said no need for bed rest if all goes well....she said there is no evidence that it helps delay labour....:shrug::shrug:
> 
> she also said that I will have an ultrasound once a month and see her once a month...towards the end it will be every two weeks and then once a week...
> 
> I also did a urine test for protein and sugar which was negative...had to pee in a cup...well we all experts at that by now! :haha::haha:
> 
> I asked her about these dull period like pains that go all the way around to my back...she said it is just uterus stretching as babies grow....:happydance:
> 
> and it should be no problem to travel to sunny Cancun Mexico on Monday :happydance::happydance:
> 
> my next appt is Mar 13 with my ultrasound on March 9 (13 weeks and 6 days)...I am gonna be in ultrasound withdrawal!!! I love seeing my babies! and of course its reassurance all is well! she didnt even try using the doppler cuz I am only 10 and half weeks :growlmad:
> 
> nausea seems to be none to little and of course hunger is always there....gettting lots of sleep even though I have to get up in the middle of the night to pee and eat something! :):)

Glad it went well - how do you feel about your delivery options? Enjoy Cancun!!



Smile181c said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Haven't managed to get on fb yet this morning but I've got a scan on monday at 11:40 - fingers crossed everything is okay x

Poor you having to wait until Monday, but I'm guessing there has been no more bleeding?


miss malteser said:


> This is a little bit embarrassing but is anyone else suffering from constipation?
> 
> I´ve never suffered from it before but in the last 6 days I´ve only been to the loo twice and it was barely worth the while both times :blush:. I am so bloated and uncomfortable. Coffee or orange juice normally work for me but not at the moment! Any suggestions about what to try?




FloridaGirl21 said:


> apple juice seems to help me too, and also Colace


----------



## BeachPrincess

Anyone else exhausted?


----------



## BeachPrincess

miss malteser said:


> This is a little bit embarrassing but is anyone else suffering from constipation?
> 
> I´ve never suffered from it before but in the last 6 days I´ve only been to the loo twice and it was barely worth the while both times :blush:. I am so bloated and uncomfortable. Coffee or orange juice normally work for me but not at the moment! Any suggestions about what to try?

I have for almost a month! I have used enemas 3 times.. almost mo relief.. It's so bad I am having problems with catching my breath.. With #1 it took me 36 days to go, assisted!!!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

BeachPrincess said:


> Anyone else exhausted?

I'm in bend fast asleep by 9pm most nights :lol: all comes with the joys of pregnancy :D x


----------



## BeachPrincess

Has anyone made a Facebook group yet? Some of the ladies from my last group created one!! :D

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=508415519


Here's my page! please add me if you have!! :D


----------



## FloridaGirl21

i just sent you a Friend request hun. first name is Ysatis. I'll add you to the group once you accept it


----------



## BeachPrincess

FloridaGirl21 said:


> i just sent you a Friend request hun. first name is Ysatis. I'll add you to the group once you accept it

Thank you!! :)


----------



## BeachPrincess

FloridaGirl21 said:


> i just sent you a Friend request hun. first name is Ysatis. I'll add you to the group once you accept it

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=508415519

I didn't get a request. Maybe FB is slow!


----------



## holywoodmum

I'm very constipated. I go every day, but it is sore, and like rabbit droppings almost, hard wee lumps :(


----------



## seaweed eater

BeachPrincess said:


> Anyone else exhausted?

I'm in bed at 9 PM most nights, but it's usually around 4 or 5 PM that I start feeling like I'm being pressed into the ground. I'm completely useless from that time on, all I do is lie on the couch watching TV and complain. Poor DH :p


----------



## BeachPrincess

seaweed eater said:


> BeachPrincess said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else exhausted?
> 
> I'm in bed at 9 PM most nights, but it's usually around 4 or 5 PM that I start feeling like I'm being pressed into the ground. I'm completely useless from that time on, all I do is lie on the couch watching TV and complain. Poor DH :pClick to expand...

I am so jealous.. I am active duty army.. I am up around 445.. Home from work around 6.. THen hubs is in Nursing school full time and in evening classes... and I have a 15 month old.. So, I stay up with the kiddo until hubs gets home. I could cry I am so exhausted.


----------



## PrincessTaz

I have been so exhausted since around 5 weeks, OH has been doing pretty much everything around the house. It's getting a bit better now but working shifts doesn't help at times. I've been feeling much better in general over the last week, the only thing that's still bad is the constipation but I'm used to that now.


----------



## holywoodmum

my goodness, i'd be on my knees by the end of the day!
did you get in the FB group yet?


----------



## BeachPrincess

holywoodmum said:


> my goodness, i'd be on my knees by the end of the day!
> did you get in the FB group yet?

I did!! :)


----------



## miss malteser

BeachPrincess said:


> miss malteser said:
> 
> 
> This is a little bit embarrassing but is anyone else suffering from constipation?
> 
> I´ve never suffered from it before but in the last 6 days I´ve only been to the loo twice and it was barely worth the while both times :blush:. I am so bloated and uncomfortable. Coffee or orange juice normally work for me but not at the moment! Any suggestions about what to try?
> 
> I have for almost a month! I have used enemas 3 times.. almost mo relief.. It's so bad I am having problems with catching my breath.. With #1 it took me 36 days to go, assisted!!!!Click to expand...




holywoodmum said:


> I'm very constipated. I go every day, but it is sore, and like rabbit droppings almost, hard wee lumps :(

I drank a very strong coffee this morning (I know we´re meant to limit our caffeine intake but I was getting desperate) followed by 2 glasses of apple juice.  I felt a bit sick afterwards but it worked!!! Finally! :thumbup:


----------



## mrsine

I've been exhausted too but its getting better since I added broccoli, spinach and red meat to my diet (for Iron). I have a list of symptoms I don't want through the pregnancy and didn't realize fatigue was this bad a symptom (duh). Anyway its gone on the list and I pray about it too.

Fibre helps with the constipation..bananas, salads, broccoli, carrot etc


----------



## holywoodmum

raising your feet from the floor on a low step is a better body position for pooing too, so you try that!


----------



## Elhaym

Hi ladies, just got back an hour ago, I am EXHAUSTED but had a lovely time! :D Did Van Gogh museum, ate more yummy food than was probably necessary (and plenty of hot chocolates with whipped cream, YUM) and did a hell of a lot of walking! Oh and we were really confused yesterday as to why we kept seeing brits everywhere, then realised Man Utd were playing Ajax :dohh: cue lots of drunken football idiots everywhere! I felt sorry for the ladies in the red light district that night, and the poor police too, LMAO.

The midwife rang while I was away to move my booking in forward as she would prefer to do it a bit earlier than 10 weeks, so YAY :happydance: it's this Wednesday! FG can you change my midwife appointment to 22nd Feb?

So glad everyone has had good scans, I love to see the photos :D Smile I hope your scan on Monday goes well, I'm sure it will be fine will be thinking of you xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Glad you had fun! I bet the time flew in! I found when I was away and walking a lot my hips were aching afterwards - a sign I am not doing enough exercise!
I was getting ready to sign up for some pregnancy yoga classes, but it said it was better to wait until 14 weeks... and I don't think I'll be able to go anyway, as it starts before the girls are normally in bed, and with DH away, it's not feasible - I'm not paying the cost of the class, and 2 hours babysitting!


----------



## Elhaym

I am looking into starting pregnancy yoga in 2nd tri too - I'm not very fit and don't do much exercise so I thought starting with something gentle would work for me. i was thinking of getting a DVD, the Tara Lee one on amazon has good reviews.

I am eating a fruit pastille ice lolly btw and it is unbelievably delicious and really helping with the sicky feeling! I am so tempted to have another straight after :haha:


----------



## holywoodmum

I went to a yoga class last time, and really enjoyed it - I know I wouldn't do it if it was a DVD in the house!


----------



## lyndsay49

My midwife does a aqua aerobics class so think I am going to join that, because I am going to end up with a pressure sore the amount of time I spend in bed and the setee :coffee:


----------



## mrsine

lyndsay49 said:


> My midwife does a aqua aerobics class so think I am going to join that, because I am going to end up with a pressure sore the amount of time I spend in bed and the setee :coffee:

:rofl: I feel the same way


----------



## WantaBelly

lynne192 said:


> hey all..... here is todays scan picture:
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/IMG_3142.jpg
> 
> baby measuring between 8weeks 3days and 4days so thats good almost bang on date, baby had very strong heartbeat again today and def getting bigger, he/she was all curled up sleeping the nurse said lol :D but baby crown to rump is 18mm now which is very good for the gestation, everything was looking great and we got 4 pictures :D offically discharged from the infertility clinic now so thats good news too. was lovely st valetine's present, i am still riddled with sickness and not sleeping because of it and needing to pee and my BP is mega low because i can't eat but some how i have gained 7lb since i got pregnant so must be doing something i dunno lol anyways thats my update for today got day off tomorrow as i am in dyer need of it and DS has been very poorly too so not a good combo :( me and OH bought pair of booties today white ones saying "50% mummy and 50% daddy" :D

lynne was this ultrasound taken abdominally? If so I'm going to take a wild guess and say you are having a :pink:


----------



## kateKate

Hi everyone. Sorry I haven't been on in ages. Hope you're all doing well. Still all day nausea and exhaustion for me.

11 weeks now. Another 2 till my first scan. Can't wait but really looking forward to the 20 week scan :) I am so gonna find our the gender if I can. Dying to know. 
Who wants to find out and who is keeping it a surprise? 

Hugs xxxxxx


----------



## mrsine

I'd love to be team yellow, but my OH isn't having it. I think its a girl anyway.


----------



## kateKate

Ooohh why do u think it's a girl ? :)


----------



## holywoodmum

They won't tell you at the hospital I'm booked at, so team yellow it is! Saying that, apparently I'll get a lot more scans when we are living in Germany, so I might have a chance to ask - but I think we'll leave the surprise anyway!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'd prefer to know with two on the way. I think I'll get way too tired of gender neutral items, and there is only so much of it you can buy.


----------



## kateKate

Aw I couldn't wait. With my first the day I found out I went out to a baby shop (singing all the way lol) to buy a pink blanket. :) my first baby was tiny so I'll be getting an extra two scans at 34 and 36 weeks but I've heard you don't actually see much. I'll get a private scan at 28 weeks again as it was so amazing. 

Ah you're having twins Florida. That's fantastic. When did you find out? Sorry I haven't had time to read and catch up.


----------



## kateKate

Oooh I bet you'll find out lol Hollywood mum


----------



## FloridaGirl21

kate, we found out at 6w4d :)


----------



## kateKate

Omg so early.x


----------



## lynne192

i have not been doing sogreat last few months has anyone here heard of anyone they know having CT scan's in pregnancy my doctor and they raidologist at the hospital said the CT scan held minimum risks but online all i seem to find is horror stories? 

worried now that our baby is doomed :cry:


----------



## kasey c

Hi all, hope everyone is having a nice weekend. Well two of my friends now know that I am pregnant after my son decided to announce that mummy has a baby in her tummy! Oops there goes waiting until my 12 week scan to announce my pregnancy officially! xxx


----------



## lynne192

oh no lol i am glad in a way that my DS doesn't understand all this because his mental health, before we got pregnant and were trying he kept telling people he was going to have a baby brother or sister, i told them he wanted one which is true and when asked where he was getting one he would say "the shops" lol so even if he were to blab now noone would believe him lol but some people already know i am pregnant.


----------



## lynne192

WantaBelly said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> hey all..... here is todays scan picture:
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/IMG_3142.jpg
> 
> baby measuring between 8weeks 3days and 4days so thats good almost bang on date, baby had very strong heartbeat again today and def getting bigger, he/she was all curled up sleeping the nurse said lol :D but baby crown to rump is 18mm now which is very good for the gestation, everything was looking great and we got 4 pictures :D offically discharged from the infertility clinic now so thats good news too. was lovely st valetine's present, i am still riddled with sickness and not sleeping because of it and needing to pee and my BP is mega low because i can't eat but some how i have gained 7lb since i got pregnant so must be doing something i dunno lol anyways thats my update for today got day off tomorrow as i am in dyer need of it and DS has been very poorly too so not a good combo :( me and OH bought pair of booties today white ones saying "50% mummy and 50% daddy" :D
> 
> lynne was this ultrasound taken abdominally? If so I'm going to take a wild guess and say you are having a :pink:Click to expand...

how very random??? what makes you say female? it wasn't abdominal actually it was an internal at the infertility clinic they only have internal scan machine the scan i had just over a week before that was abdomenal but they look same as my scans with my son lol I'm not bothered what i have to be honest after having to have a CT scan on friday i am not just worried about miscrriage and losing out LO sex not playing any factor in my mind.


----------



## holywoodmum

kateKate said:


> Oooh I bet you'll find out lol Hollywood mum

Nah, I resisted first time round when they would have happily told us, so I reckon i'll sitck to my guns!



lynne192 said:


> i have not been doing sogreat last few months has anyone here heard of anyone they know having CT scan's in pregnancy my doctor and they raidologist at the hospital said the CT scan held minimum risks but online all i seem to find is horror stories?
> 
> worried now that our baby is doomed :cry:

I know it's probably not much comfort, but they did it for your health, and what will be will be. Try not to worry hun xx



kasey c said:


> Hi all, hope everyone is having a nice weekend. Well two of my friends now know that I am pregnant after my son decided to announce that mummy has a baby in her tummy! Oops there goes waiting until my 12 week scan to announce my pregnancy officially! xxx

We told people this week after our scan - Charlotte hasn't volunteered the information to anyone yet!


----------



## lynne192

know what you mean but sadly not much comfort in those words because the tests were useless because they didn't anything so makes the whole thing worse in a way you know? hoping for the best but can't help but worry guess thats nature anyways.


----------



## PrincessTaz

So I've had to bring my private ultrasound forward due to family commitments. It's now this wednesday instead of saturday, so I'll be 10+2. I am way more nervous than I was about my 7 weeks scan and even though we saw that heartbeat on that scan I am still petrified that it's going to be bad news. Sorry to start today off so depressingly but nobody else gets it, everyone just thinks I'm being irrational and should be excited about it. I really wish I could shake this feeling! Please keep your fingers crossed for me guys and if any of you are religious please feel free to send us some prayers.

Anyway I hope all of you are well and enjoying your pregnancies and for those of you that have been feeling really rough just think, 2nd tri isn't that far away now and apparently you start to feel good again :)


----------



## lynne192

awww huge hugs pricess taz what your feeling is normal although not nice at all i keep everything crossed for you i am sure everything will be fine xxxx


----------



## PrincessTaz

Thanks Lynn, I'm trying y hardest to be positive but sometimes it just all just gets too much. I don't think I'll be happy to this baby is placed in my arms xxx


----------



## lynne192

understand hun its the same with us we have another scan on thursday after ct scan and lumbar puncture on friday after suspected minigitis and i am climbing the walls. think when u have suffered losses and such makes you worse during pregnant, but i know u will be fine hun xxx


----------



## alolia

Name (just first)? 
*Hi y'all. I'm new to this board. My name is IB, I live in Houston, TX*
How old are you? 
*30*

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 
September 18, 2012. Went to the doc at 9 weeks and got the ultrasound 

What # child is this for you? 
2, have a boy already
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? 
*Chinese calender says boy. Would like a girl, but I'll love either one, naturally*
Are you finding out the gender?
*yes*How many months were you TTC?
*Got off pill in December, got pregnant in December...couple weeks* 
Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? 
*no*


----------



## lynne192

welcome to the group when did you have your scan? i'm due on 22nd september and got my next scan on thursday currently 9weeks 2d today :D


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I've posted a few vids in the FB group. If anyone can have a look :) I'm unsure if it's 2 placentas or not. There is definately no difference in the sound from the left to the right so I don't think that its my HB as it was coming up around 150 on the Doppler x


----------



## holywoodmum

Taz, I'm sorry you're finding it so stressful :hugs: it won't be long until Wednesday is here hun. I know the stress though, the terrifying feeling that something went wrong that you didn't know about. You will have a great scan at 10+2 though, I had my booking scan at 10 weeks in last two pregnancies :)

Hi IB :wave: congratulations on your quick pregnancy! If you PM FloridaGirl she can add you to our facebook group :)

Kelly, I saw your vids, but I have no idea what it is you're hearing! Have you had a scan yet? There could well be two in there I suppose... That'd be some jump, from two to four!

As for me, I had my doppler out for the first time tonight, and found a nice strong heartbeat - eventually! I was looking far too low down to start with!

Hope you're all well, I'm very excited to be 12 weeks today! I reckon I may keep the doppler to a weekly-versary treat :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

My scans on Thursday. Sooner the better. But it is weird hearing it at both sides. 

Where abouts did you find it? I can't wait to find mine. We've got a recording of Caitlin when I was about 27 weeks :cloud9: I'll find it on the comp tomorrow xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

Thanks Hollywood, I really hope if everything goes ok on Weds I'll be able to enjoy this a bit more. I've wanted this for so long and makes me sad that I'm not as excited as I should be. I wish I was more like my OH, he's so excited. He's really cute, he downloaded a pregnancy AP for his phone and he tells me little facts and things I should be doing everyday.

It's amazing that you heard the heartbeat, I can't wait to get one. I'll probably end up addicted lol.

IB- Welcome and congratulations :)

MissMummyMoo - I'm not on the FB group so I don't know and even if I heard it I probably wouldn't have a clue. Thursdays not far away though so you'll know for deffo very soon.


----------



## laura_d

Hello ladies - hoping to join you all - going by the dates of my LMP I am due on 18th September. 

I am very nervous as I had a miscarriage in August 2011 at 8 weeks and 4 days, so fingers crossed this baby is ok. 

I am completely clueless and a bit overwhelmed but very excited - looking forward to getting advice from you ladies who have done this before.

Laura xx


----------



## lynne192

thats good your partner is like that me and my OH are both soo scared useless, my OH bearly talked about the baby until recently and even then mostly we hit the "not until the 3month mark" thats our rule on alot of things which can sometimes be nightmare but its realistic he seen the state i have been in the past with losses and that and he doesn't want me too attached as it makes it harder all around and i respect that.

its good your partner is soo happy i am sure everything will be fine and you can get to enjoy those wee moments he tells you things every day :D


----------



## PrincessTaz

Lynne - Yeah I'm glad he's like that and I think he's glad I'm more cautious, we're like that in general. We work well together. I don't blame your OH for being like that though, my OH was the same until the 7weeks scan, ever since that though he's thinking only good thoughts. 

:hi: Laura, Congratz and welcome. I'm sorry about your loss but you're in good company here, everyone is lovely and unfortunately there's quite a few of us on here who have also suffered losses. You'll get lots of great advice and assurance here. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy :)


----------



## lynne192

not like that in my house lol


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations Laura! I am sorry for your previous loss x You are now past the 8w 4d mark I think? Have you had a scan yet?


----------



## laura_d

Hi again Holywood Mum and thanks for your reply. I ust posted a reply on the other thread so hope I haven't confused you! I am 10 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

congrats and welcome laura :) Being PAL is hard, but we'll get there :)


----------



## laura_d

Thanks FloridaGirl, I am a lot more hopeful about this pregnancy - I am experiencing a lot more symptoms now than the last one which makes me feel fairly positive. 

You're right, it is hard, I'm finding it hard to enjoy this pregnancy as with every twinge I'm expecting the worst. My due date would've been next month and I'm dreading it, but at least I have this pregnancy to focus on now. Can't wait to get my first scan, I'm sure I'll relax a bit more then!

Looking forward to getting to know you all and sharing this with you.

Laura xx


----------



## FTMSoExcited

Had my first scan today at 12 weeks!! :happydance:

Doc said its measuring at 12 wks and 6 days but my due date wasn't changed. Heart rate is at 149 bpm. So it went really well!!

But about 2 hours after the scan I was involved in a minor car accident. God was really on my side, I am ok, baby is ok. No bumper on the car but insurance is taking care of that tomorrow. Whew. WHAT an eventful day!! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG01599-20120220-1528.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## WantaBelly

lynne192 said:


> WantaBelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> hey all..... here is todays scan picture:
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/IMG_3142.jpg
> 
> baby measuring between 8weeks 3days and 4days so thats good almost bang on date, baby had very strong heartbeat again today and def getting bigger, he/she was all curled up sleeping the nurse said lol :D but baby crown to rump is 18mm now which is very good for the gestation, everything was looking great and we got 4 pictures :D offically discharged from the infertility clinic now so thats good news too. was lovely st valetine's present, i am still riddled with sickness and not sleeping because of it and needing to pee and my BP is mega low because i can't eat but some how i have gained 7lb since i got pregnant so must be doing something i dunno lol anyways thats my update for today got day off tomorrow as i am in dyer need of it and DS has been very poorly too so not a good combo :( me and OH bought pair of booties today white ones saying "50% mummy and 50% daddy" :D
> 
> lynne was this ultrasound taken abdominally? If so I'm going to take a wild guess and say you are having a :pink:Click to expand...
> 
> how very random??? what makes you say female? it wasn't abdominal actually it was an internal at the infertility clinic they only have internal scan machine the scan i had just over a week before that was abdomenal but they look same as my scans with my son lol I'm not bothered what i have to be honest after having to have a CT scan on friday i am not just worried about miscrriage and losing out LO sex not playing any factor in my mind.Click to expand...

If it was tv then it appears to be a boy... I was using the Ramzi Method. If you like to google its very interesting!


----------



## lyndsay49

Glad your scan went well FTMSoexcited. 

Im 12 weeks today and got my scan on Friday. I am utterly terrified, soo scared of MMC. If the scan is ok then I suppose I should start telling people, although I quite like only a few knowing.


----------



## Elhaym

Welcome alolia and laura_d, congrats! :)

Hope everyone is ok today. I'm 9 weeks today! Woohoo! My baby is an inch long :happydance: But feeling like crap. Hopefully we'll all be feeling better in the not too distant future. 

Got my booking in tomorrow, can't wait to get my scan date, even though I'm terrified! x


----------



## lynne192

aww hun i am sure you will be fine and wont be long hope your booking in goes well... i am at the hospital this afternoon to get my anti-d then i am back on thursday for a scan i am still mega ill so all these visits are taking a huge toll on me but needs must ah? 

huge congrats on 9weeks hun welcome to the 9week club lol  i am now 9weeks 3days feels like its dragging in a little as everythings not a sure thing yet so each day feel like a long time lol 

what have you been up2 hun? hope all is well xx


----------



## Charlotteee

My dinner is the best, its been soooo long since i enjoyed food. I'm eating a microwave spaghetti bolognaise :) xx


----------



## JellyBeann

Been to get my booking in bloods done! :( I hate needles, and they took ages to find a vein, so I was getting worked up! But I had a bottle of coke and a mars bar after as a treat!


----------



## lynne192

i just got back from getting my anti-d got a dead leg lol i hate needs too jellybeann my veins are all fecked too because been ill doctors always collapse my veins which never helps i am all black and blue at the moment back on thursday for my scan now was soo ill in the hospital i must be spreading this illness around glasgow with these trips to the hospital. really need to get some work done as i have deadlines this week and not even started lol


----------



## holywoodmum

Great scan pic FTM :happydance: Glad you're OK from your car accident!
Lyndsay, I'm glad to be able to tell people now I've had scan, but I know what you mean about a few knowing :) It's weird though, it's a funny one to drop in to conversation - I was at mums and tots yesterday, and when I hadn't told people as soon as I started talking to them, it was hard to find a chance to mention it!
Elhyam, happy 9 weeks!
JellyBeann, coke and mars sounds good :) I don't mind bloods being taken, but they took 5 wee vials of mine and it was starting to hurt by the end!

As for me, back to work after half term, and I'm shattered - the girls had been sleeping until 8am most of last week, and today I was up at 6.45 :( Almost slept in as I'd switched off my workday alarm on my phone - I just happened to wake 5 mins before it was due to go off - phew!
Off to sainsburys now for pancake ingredients - yum! This time last year I was so strictly on Slimming World that I didn't allow myself even one - I intend to make up for it tonight!


----------



## JellyBeann

Yeah they took 7 vials from me!


----------



## lynne192

hugs holywoodmum nightmare going back but hope you enjoy your pancakes :D full of goodness for the baby lol


----------



## Charlotteee

I'm sat in the doctors after turning up at the wrong time yesterday haha.

Am I the freak that likes needles? I have 5 tattoos and intend to get more as I like it haha xx


----------



## shiawase

Im due on the 22nd :flower: Got my first midwife appointment on thursday and first scan on the 8th of march i cant wait!! :happydance:

Name (just first)? Kelly

How old are you? 27

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 22nd from my last period

What # child is this for you? This will be my 2nd. I have my lovely little boy Liam :cloud9:

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Boy

Are you finding out the gender? oh yes, i couldnt wait infact i wanna know already!

How many months were you TTC? I wasnt trying, it was new years eve and i had a few southern comforts hehe

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Folic acid


----------



## FloridaGirl21

congrats and welcome Kelly :flow:


----------



## mumzie2b

Name (just first)? Andrea

How old are you? 21

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 21st, from last period

What # child is this for you? this is my first

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? i think boy, all gender tests iv gone say girl

Are you finding out the gender? yep! i cant wait, want to know now..

How many months were you TTC? month 2! 

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Folic acid


Hello ladies! thought id come and join you :) xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

congrats and welcome Andrea :flow:


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations Kelly and Andrea!


----------



## mumzie2b

thanks :D xx


----------



## aegle

Hey Ladies! Didn't know this group existed until now! 

Name (just first)? Jessica

How old are you? 22

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? Sept 30th, according to OB

What # child is this for you? This is our First

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Pretty sure it's a girl

Are you finding out the gender? Yes, ASAP. :)

How many months were you TTC? BFP on our first try. Lucky.

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Just prenatals +DHA


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jessica, welcome and congrats hun :flow:


----------



## cindysparkles

Hiya

My name is Cindy and I'm 26 and pregnant with baby number 1. My estimated due date is 30th September, which I've calculated using online calculators (LMP method).

I think I'm carrying a boy, but we won't be finding out the gender (unisex clothes only for us). :)

Fortunately we conceived in our first month of trying properly.

All going well so far, although morning sickness isn't fun. But in a way I like it because it reassures me that everything is going as it's meant to.

xxxx


----------



## kateKate

Hi everyone :)

Who here is having massive symptoms? I'm having all day nausea (feeling not being sick yet - it's getting closer tho), fatigue and new symptom yesterday extreme dizziness that lasted hours and now on and off. I was bad the first time but this is far worse. My friends keep saying in having twins with the heightened symptoms lol. I doubt I am. Florida - hows yours? I know everyone is different of course. 
My first scan is at 13 weeks next Thursday do just over a week. Can't wait. 

Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Smile181c

My nausea is easing off now, but I am starting to get dizzy a lot of the time. I just have to remember to get up slowly and drink a lot of water do I don't get dehydrated :thumbup:


----------



## Elhaym

I seem to have bad days and good days - some days feel so crap I end up crying on the sofa going WHY IS THIS HAPPENING? and other days feel practically normal! 

I'm currently sat in medical centre waiting room for my booking in - appointment is 11.30 but the touch screen thing said when I signed in there's a half hour delay :wacko: looks like I might be here for a while! good job I brought a sandwich :haha:


----------



## Jellybean2009

Name (just first)? Nicky

How old are you? 29

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 19th Sept, figured from first day of last period needs to be confirmed at dating scan

What # child is this for you? #2

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I have no idea although this pregnancy has been different from my last 

Are you finding out the gender? No

How many months were you TTC? 6 Months

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Folic Acid and Vit D (Recommended by midwife)


----------



## Elhaym

Hi Nicky, welcome! :)

Had my booking in but she couldn't get through to the scan department, so I need to keep ringing today and book my 12 week scan - hopefully I'll get a date for it today x


----------



## Elhaym

Sorted. Scan booked for 13th March at 9 am. Excited yet scared...


----------



## lynne192

fantastic hun only 5days after mine :D i know you will be fine :D not long to go now we're getting to the home strech of 1st trimester :D


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Cindy and Nicky, welcome! :flow: Congrats on your pregnancies :)

Kate, my nausea actually seems to be getting better. I'm only sick once every few days and for the most part I'm feeling fine. Supposedly, dizziness can be normal in early pregnancy. I get those email updates daily, I think from what to expect & I just read an email about dizziness a few days ago.


----------



## shiawase

Argh i feel so sick today, was sat in the bathroom waiting but managed to hold back being sick. I just really hope it goes after the first tri as had nausea for the entire length of my first pregnancy but i never felt this bad! But even tho im feeling sick im still dreaming about my bacon n french stick sandwich i'll be having for dinner tonight! :wacko: On the plus side only 15 more days untill me and the OH get to see our beany baby cant wait :happydance: Hows everyone else feeling today?


----------



## lynne192

awwww huge hugs hun we're the same gestation, i really hope sickness eases a little for you not fun :( hugs xx


----------



## kasey c

Jellybean2009 said:


> Name (just first)? Nicky
> 
> How old are you? 29
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 19th Sept, figured from first day of last period needs to be confirmed at dating scan
> 
> What # child is this for you? #2
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I have no idea although this pregnancy has been different from my last
> 
> Are you finding out the gender? No
> 
> How many months were you TTC? 6 Months
> 
> Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Folic Acid and Vit D (Recommended by midwife)

Yay congratulations Nicky!! :) So happy for you all :) Won't say anything over Facebook. How have you been feeling? Have you got a date for your scan yet? I am due on the 8th Sept- we can be bump buddies if you want?! x


----------



## kasey c

Elhaym said:


> Sorted. Scan booked for 13th March at 9 am. Excited yet scared...

Glad that you managed to get your scan booked :)


----------



## kasey c

kateKate said:


> Hi everyone :)
> 
> Who here is having massive symptoms? I'm having all day nausea (feeling not being sick yet - it's getting closer tho), fatigue and new symptom yesterday extreme dizziness that lasted hours and now on and off. I was bad the first time but this is far worse. My friends keep saying in having twins with the heightened symptoms lol. I doubt I am. Florida - hows yours? I know everyone is different of course.
> My first scan is at 13 weeks next Thursday do just over a week. Can't wait.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok.

My symptoms haven't been too bad the last couple of days although I was sick for the first time on Monday. I haven't had much dizziness this pregnancy but was really bad when I was pregnant with my son - I almost fainted a few times. xx


----------



## Elhaym

Shiawase sorry you're feeling so awful :( I hope your sickness passes soon. At the moment I feel ok physically, but emotionally I'm struggling - I hate my job ay the best of times but I'm really struggling to cope right now and the thought of going back after ML is making me depressed already, but I don't know what else to do and I'm scared I'd not be able to find a job if I left while on ML and end up unemployed - just feel like screaming right now. I'm sure the hormones don't help!

oh Floridagirl can you put my scan date on the front page? thanks hun :flower:


----------



## FTMSoExcited

My symptom of nausea has almost gone away with the exception of if I'm hungry then it comes back. But my new complaint is headaches. I've been getting them daily. I was prone to them prior to being pregnant and it seems like daily I just have a dull headache ALLL day with a bit of dizziness.


----------



## FTMSoExcited

Is there a secret FB group for Sept mommies to be? If not I want to start one. In order for me to start I have to have friends that I can invite.


----------



## kasey c

FTMSoExcited said:


> Is there a secret FB group for Sept mommies to be? If not I want to start one. In order for me to start I have to have friends that I can invite.

There is a secret facebook group already- pm Floridagirl about it xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

PM a link to your page and I can add you


----------



## PrincessTaz

Ultrasound is in 20 mins, so nervous. I'm dying for a wee, hope I can hold it!


----------



## lynne192

best of luck princesstaz i hope all goes well keep us up to date, x


----------



## Smile181c

Hope everything went well Taz :) xx


----------



## WantaBelly

Can't wait to hear back Taz! Good Luck hun.... :flower:


----------



## Elhaym

Hope it all went well Taz! x


----------



## kasey c

Hope your scan went well Princess Taz xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

Thank you for all your best wishes guys :flower:

It was amazing! Everything is perfect and we got to hear the heartbeat, the technician said it was really strong for 10 weeks. We're measuring at 10+2 which is perfect so my due date is still the 17th, my MIL birthday! It kept moving about so we couldn't get a great piccy. It was so cute though, kept waving it's little hands and jumping about. I am in love like never before Xxx


----------



## lynne192

fantastic news hun soooo happy for you :D


----------



## laura_d

Glad everything went well Princess Taz, how exciting! Can't wait for mine now, I bet this week will drag in for me. xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww, lovely scan pic.. glad all went so well


----------



## seaweed eater

That's wonderful, Taz! Congrats on your healthy bean!


----------



## Jellybean2009

kasey c said:


> Jellybean2009 said:
> 
> 
> Name (just first)? Nicky
> 
> How old are you? 29
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 19th Sept, figured from first day of last period needs to be confirmed at dating scan
> 
> What # child is this for you? #2
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I have no idea although this pregnancy has been different from my last
> 
> Are you finding out the gender? No
> 
> How many months were you TTC? 6 Months
> 
> Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Folic Acid and Vit D (Recommended by midwife)
> 
> 
> Yay congratulations Nicky!! :) So happy for you all :) Won't say anything over Facebook. How have you been feeling? Have you got a date for your scan yet? I am due on the 8th Sept- we can be bump buddies if you want?! xClick to expand...

Hiya Kate, I had no idea you were expecting again aswell huge congrats to you :)
We should be bump buddies would be great to have someone in the same position as myself, Thankyou for not saying anything over Facebook.
I have been feeling so different from when i was pregnant with Ollie, had bad nausea since about 4ish weeks and it hasn't let up just yet and very very tired to the point where i sometimes nod off at work in the coffee room although that's very funny for all my work mates lol
I saw my midwife who thankgoodness is the same midwife i had with Ollie, but she didn't say if i have to phone for a scan appointment or one will be sent through the post, she did fill in all my paperwork though to see the consultant.
How have you been feeling? Have you had your 12 week scan yet?
I will also keep ssshhhh on facebook also :)


----------



## WantaBelly

Aww Taz ur lil ones cute! Makes me eager to see ours.......


----------



## Smile181c

Aw Taz that's amazing news :) the relief is undescribable isn't it! xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

Yep, the feeling of relief and happiness when you see it moving about and the heartbeat beating away, it's just indescribable. 

I can't wait to see lots more pics as the weeks go by. It does feel like it's dragging at the time but then it's here before you know it if you get what I mean lol.

xXx Tara xXx


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah it definitely is flying by isn't it! 

Do you still get your 12 week scan? xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

Yep, I paid privately for this one just to put my mind at rest because I really wasn't enjoying it through worrying.

My proper 12 week one is on the 8th March, I can't wait to see the difference and compare pics.

Have you got your 12 week date through yet?


----------



## Smile181c

Ah that's good then - not long till you get to see baby again!

Yep my 12 week scan is on 6th March :) though I'll be over 12 weeks lol if I'm going by what they said at my 10 week scan I'll be 12+6 (it wasn't as accurate as it could be) but if I'm sticking with what I am at the moment, I'll be 12+4 lol x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Aw not that far away then, I hope it goes quickly for you. I can't wait to see the pics. 

The private clinic I went to yesterday do the 4d scans and they were trying to get us to book one and they'd give us a discount. I don't know though because I don't think I want to know what my baby is going to look like before it's even born and we don't want to know the sex xx


----------



## Smile181c

Aw just wait and see how you feel nearer the time :) I'm not as patient as to stay on team yellow :haha:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Lovely pic princesstaz :) glad everything's ok. 

Got my scan today at 3.40. Can't wait!! :happydance: x


----------



## Smile181c

Good luck Kel! Will you be posting a pic? Hope Thomas had a lovely day yesterday :thumbup:


----------



## PrincessTaz

Good luck MummyMoo, can't wait to hear how it went :) xx

I'm already thinking that I'm going to cave and want to know the sex when the times comes but OH is adamant he wants a surprise and seen as I get to feel all the kicking and get the bond of BF if I can I want him to have that special moment at delivery to tell me what the sex is xx


----------



## Elhaym

Yay I'm so glad your scan went well taz, love the pic! It's amazing to think how much theyll grow before the next one :)

Good luck today missmummymoo, can't wait for an update!

I toyed with staying team yellow as I quite like the idea, but OH wants to know so looks like we'll be finding out :) I don't really mind either way to be honest, just the thought of a 20 week scan is amazing xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Yeah I will be Chloe. Thanks ladies :flower: x


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations *Jessica *, *Cindy* and *Nicky*!
*Kate* I've had a wee bit of dizziness, but nothing too untoward. Hope your scan goes well! As for headaches, I've had a chronic tension head for 3 years now, and it's been worse in this pregnancy. It eased off with DD2, but no such luck this time :(
*Elhyam*, cool you've got your scan date through!
*Shiawase*, I hope the bacon sandwich went down well! Does eating help with the nauseua? Two weeks to your scan, excellent!
*FTM*, as I said, I feel you on the headaches - after 3 years I'm kinda used to it and mostly ignore it, but don't be afraid to take some paracetemol to help with it, or even cocodamol x
*Taz*, so glad you scan went well! I don't want 4D scan either, I find the images a bit freaky to be honest. We will stay team yellow, as we have done last two times :)
*Kelly*, hope you scan goes well!

As for me, I'm shattered - but more of a normal too much going on tired that pregnancy induced exhaustion for once! Took DD1 to the docs this morning about a UTI (which it turns out she doesn't have) and had to wait 45 mins after our appointment time - grrrr. DD1 got stickers, she gave one to DD2, and then hers blew away in the wind, so she was screaming. Went to mums and tots, with only about 20 mins left before end, but a quick cuppa and a scone sounded good, then DD2 fell off the top of the wee play slide and landed on her head on the hard floor. She cried and sobbed for a good 15 mins, which is so unlike her, she normally dusts herself down and gets straight back to it, and I was just cuddling her and sobbing away too, my poor girl. They got us an ice pack, and that helped. She was then ready to go and play again and another wee boy shoved her out of the way at the slide, so the tears started again. Wee pet. I think she's OK now though, had some lunch and gone for a sleep. But I'm still shaken by the experience, thinking what I could have done to stop it happening in the first place. She had her juice cup in her hand, and it's normally not a problem but she lost her balance and had no hand to save her, so now I'm kicking myself for letting her take the juice to play :(


----------



## PrincessTaz

Don't beat yourself up about Hollywood, accidents happen especially where children are involved. :hugs:


----------



## izzy29

Any of you ladies get the flu vaccine?


----------



## lynne192

Hey all we had our scan this morning, sorry it's taken so long to update i am tired as hell and went for a sleep after we got home, suffering from morning sickness again :( anyways long story short

scan today went well, the midwife found baby right away didn't even have to look :D the baby was moving its little arm/hand around looked like it was waving and then put its hand near its mouth area was just soooooooo cute :D baby was moving around alot trying to get comfortable or just being little wriggle lol :D anyways all looks pretty good baby did measure 2 days behind my date but said i shouldn't worry about that too much so thats good news only 2 weeks today till i have my booking in appointment and 12week scan so thats not too long to wait before seeing baby again he/she seems to be doing pretty well not counting our chickens but for today baby is doing fantastic 

wanted to share some pictures with you all xxx

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/potential%20McPherson/th_IMG_3191.jpg https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/potential%20McPherson/th_IMG_3192.jpg 
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/potential%20McPherson/th_IMG_31872.jpg


----------



## JellyBeann

Nope, and won't be either! Not gonner risk the vaccine! I didn't last time either!


----------



## lynne192

izzy29 said:


> Any of you ladies get the flu vaccine?

no i was told to get it because i am asthmatic and pregnancy i told them to stuff it i am against them all they are not what they say on the tin and personally i could never live with the side effects. 

my son is not vaccinated either.


----------



## seaweed eater

That's wonderful, Lynne! Glad your baby is doing well :happydance:


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun seaweed :D


----------



## Elhaym

Lynne those pics are amazing! I'm glad baby is ok :)

I was gonna get the flu jab but forgot to book it, not sure if its worth it now coming out of flu season, gonna check with the midwife when I next see them x


----------



## lynne192

thanks nat hun how are you?


----------



## Jellybean2009

I got my 12 week scan date through today :)
Roll on 9th March WooHoo


----------



## JellyBeann

Jellybean2009 said:


> I got my 12 week scan date through today :)
> Roll on 9th March WooHoo

You confused me! We both have the same name for our LOs, and our user-names are really similar...I thought you were me posting, and I was confused! :dohh:


----------



## PrincessTaz

Great pics lynne, so cute. Glad it went well xx


----------



## kasey c

Jellybean2009 said:


> kasey c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jellybean2009 said:
> 
> 
> Name (just first)? Nicky
> 
> How old are you? 29
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 19th Sept, figured from first day of last period needs to be confirmed at dating scan
> 
> What # child is this for you? #2
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I have no idea although this pregnancy has been different from my last
> 
> Are you finding out the gender? No
> 
> How many months were you TTC? 6 Months
> 
> Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Folic Acid and Vit D (Recommended by midwife)
> 
> 
> Yay congratulations Nicky!! :) So happy for you all :) Won't say anything over Facebook. How have you been feeling? Have you got a date for your scan yet? I am due on the 8th Sept- we can be bump buddies if you want?! xClick to expand...
> 
> Hiya Kate, I had no idea you were expecting again aswell huge congrats to you :)
> We should be bump buddies would be great to have someone in the same position as myself, Thankyou for not saying anything over Facebook.
> I have been feeling so different from when i was pregnant with Ollie, had bad nausea since about 4ish weeks and it hasn't let up just yet and very very tired to the point where i sometimes nod off at work in the coffee room although that's very funny for all my work mates lol
> I saw my midwife who thankgoodness is the same midwife i had with Ollie, but she didn't say if i have to phone for a scan appointment or one will be sent through the post, she did fill in all my paperwork though to see the consultant.
> How have you been feeling? Have you had your 12 week scan yet?
> I will also keep ssshhhh on facebook also :)Click to expand...

Thanks Nicky- have been keeping quiet about pregnancy although Ben has already blurted it out to two of my friends! I have my 12 week scan on Monday- nervous even though I saw baby at 9+3 at a private scan. I am just being overly cautious after my mmc last year :( I am not sure how it works with the Royal Hampshire County hospital re. arranging scan. I have my scan at Andover although technically I would have to give birth at Winchester if we were staying in the UK. The MW called up during my booking in appointment to arrange scan but couldn't get through however received a letter a few weeks later with scan date. Maybe call your MW if you haven't heard anything by the end of next week.. I have been generally feeling good although some days I am absolutely exhausted and can feel really nauseous. I am just so glad I am not working anymore the 3.5 hours commute to work per day and working on the boat would have been hell. Sorry to hear about the nausea- hope you feel better soon. Yay to being bump buddies :happydance: Take care xxx


----------



## kasey c

Jellybean2009 said:


> I got my 12 week scan date through today :)
> Roll on 9th March WooHoo

oops just saw your update - glad to hear you got scan date through :happydance:


----------



## kasey c

lynne192 said:


> Hey all we had our scan this morning, sorry it's taken so long to update i am tired as hell and went for a sleep after we got home, suffering from morning sickness again :( anyways long story short
> 
> scan today went well, the midwife found baby right away didn't even have to look :D the baby was moving its little arm/hand around looked like it was waving and then put its hand near its mouth area was just soooooooo cute :D baby was moving around alot trying to get comfortable or just being little wriggle lol :D anyways all looks pretty good baby did measure 2 days behind my date but said i shouldn't worry about that too much so thats good news only 2 weeks today till i have my booking in appointment and 12week scan so thats not too long to wait before seeing baby again he/she seems to be doing pretty well not counting our chickens but for today baby is doing fantastic
> 
> wanted to share some pictures with you all xxx
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/potential%20McPherson/th_IMG_3191.jpg https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/potential%20McPherson/th_IMG_3192.jpg
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/potential%20McPherson/th_IMG_31872.jpg

So glad to hear the scan went well today :) xx


----------



## kasey c

PrincessTaz said:


> Thank you for all your best wishes guys :flower:
> 
> It was amazing! Everything is perfect and we got to hear the heartbeat, the technician said it was really strong for 10 weeks. We're measuring at 10+2 which is perfect so my due date is still the 17th, my MIL birthday! It kept moving about so we couldn't get a great piccy. It was so cute though, kept waving it's little hands and jumping about. I am in love like never before Xxx
> 
> View attachment 343772

Glad to hear all went well with your scan yesterday :) xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Baby died at 8 weeks so I'm going to have to leave. Hope all you lovely ladies have happy and healthy pregnancies :flower: x


----------



## jenny25

Kelly I'm really sorry :-( xxx


----------



## holywoodmum

Izzy, I got the flu jab. I got the swine flu one last time too (but not the seasonal one) I think it was a combined one I got this time.
Lynne, glad your scan went well hun.
JB09, not long to wait for your scan now!
Kelly, I saw on FB, I am so so very sorry for you, my heart is aching to hear that news. I really hope that you are given a gentle ride now, and you know we're always here if you want to talk xxxx


----------



## Elhaym

Kelly I am so sorry :( I wish no one had to endure the pain of mmc, sending lots of love to you and your family, please take care of yourself xxxxxx


----------



## lynne192

thank you all for your lovely messages on my scan :D thoughts are with kelly at this time xxx


----------



## PrincessTaz

Kelly I am so sorry for your loss, my heart goes out to you and your OH Xxx


----------



## lynne192

love your pictures princesstaz :D looks similar to mine how far along are you again?


----------



## seaweed eater

So very sorry for your loss. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Kelly, I'm so so sorry hunnie :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

got a bump pic for everyone.. you can't tell a big difference in the pic, but I feel huge already :wacko:


----------



## hal423

kelly, so so sorry to hear about your loss :( :hugs:

taz and lynne - congrats on your scans! i just had mine at 12 weeks and it was so exciting. can't believe how much he/she's grown since the blob at 7 weeks!

here's a pic:
 



Attached Files:







photo (2).JPG
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats, Hal! And welcome to 2nd trimester (here in the US anyway)!! :happydance:


----------



## PrincessTaz

lynne192 said:


> love your pictures princesstaz :D looks similar to mine how far along are you again?

Aw thanks, loving yours too they're sooo cute. I'm 10+4 today but was 10+2 on scan day xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

hal423 said:


> kelly, so so sorry to hear about your loss :( :hugs:
> 
> taz and lynne - congrats on your scans! i just had mine at 12 weeks and it was so exciting. can't believe how much he/she's grown since the blob at 7 weeks!
> 
> here's a pic:

Thankyou and congratz on yours too. What a clear piccy, that is just too cute :)


----------



## Elhaym

Hal love the pic, glad you had a good scan :) I just can't wait for mine, 18 days to go :wacko:


----------



## lyndsay49

Well the day is finally here my 12 week scan :happydance: I've got mixed emotions Im very nervous but excited too, got to wait until 3pm though :wacko:


----------



## PrincessTaz

Good luck Lyndsay, hope all goes well. Luck forward to your pics :)

They should have a rule that all ultrasounds are done before 11.59am, it's awful having to wait so long. I have no nails left from waiting all day on Weds and my next one is at 3pm too so hopefully they'll have grown back by then! lol


----------



## Elhaym

Mine is at 9am, thank god! Bet I don't sleep the night before though, ha :)

Good luck today lyndsay! I'm so excited that 12 week scans are starting! xx


----------



## Charlotteee

I have my 12 week one in 12 days and mines at 3pm! :( xxx


----------



## lynne192

my 12week scan is 13days today :D doesn't seem that long away i will only be 11weeks 5d thought but ah well :D booking in appointment that day too so its another milestone to meet, i am 10weeks tomorrow can't believe i made it to double digits with pregnant, just got to hope baby will keep battling one but think this one has a good strong will to be here :D


----------



## holywoodmum

Hal, lovely scan pic!
FG, nice bump :)
Lyndsay, hope scan went well!
Lynne, my '12 week' scan was at 11+1... and it wasn't until 4.45 pm!!


----------



## kasey c

MissMummyMoo said:


> Baby died at 8 weeks so I'm going to have to leave. Hope all you lovely ladies have happy and healthy pregnancies :flower: x

So so sorry to hear your sad news - big hugs and thinking of you and your family xxx


----------



## lyndsay49

I have had my scan it went great :cloud9: 

It's not a very good scan picture though because baby was looking down and not at us, but I dont mind because everything else was perfect. I will try and upload a pic when I figure out how! 

They have put me at 13w 2d though?? which I doubt because that would make the day of conception the day after I stopped bleeding from my MC :shrug: So my EDD is 28th August, but think I'll keep my ticker as it is for now, and hope you'll let me stay part of this thread!


----------



## kasey c

Lyndsay- Glad to hear your scan went well :) xx


----------



## lyndsay49

This is baby with the picture upside down lol!

This is the way baby was


----------



## hal423

Thanks everyone! Lyndsay congrats on your scan! 

Floridagirl, that's a nice looking bump!


----------



## seaweed eater

That's wonderful, Lyndsay! Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Elhaym

Glad it went well Lyndsay! :D Maybe they've just grown a bit faster and are measuring a bit ahead? I'm glad everything is OK though! Love the pics :D


----------



## lynne192

i am beyond livid my mum and her big fat mouth told my grandmother i am pregnant after i told her not to tell anyone and my gran told everyone including my brother i hate and my auntie who me and my partner would rather see in a grave and they out of spit told my dad who is angry now that he heard it 2nd hand never told him right away because my dad's step son just had a baby so didn't want to steal his thunder when pregnancy wasn't set in stone i am beyond angry now and want to disown the whole lot of them. and to top it all off they are blaming me this way is out of hand because of a stupid comment on facebook about my allergries :cry:


----------



## Starstryder

Hello ladies, have been lurking for a while now but decided to come out of the closet lol.

Due 28 Sept with a really unexpected surprise, we had decided December we were done and really happy with just one kidlet. Well yeah, apparently that wasn't our decision to make. :) I am not complaining though, it is a blessing and each day I am pregnant makes me glad. 

Had a first app and scan at 6.4 weeks and one healthy heartbeat, next app and scan due 5th of March. Feels like a lifetime away, but clinging to m/s as my indication all is well with wee one. Never been this sick with past pregnancies or with my Kenny boy.

Looking forward to getting to know all of you! :)


----------



## kateKate

Lyndsey congrats. I'd be flipping delighted if they put me forward a week lol. Last time I was put back a week!

Lynne that's so crap. Well you know in future never to confide in you mother again. How awful of her. It wasn't her news to tell. You're entitled to tell who you want. I would demand apologies from her and especially your grandmother who was so out of order. I'd be so angry. 
However you don't need the stress so shut all of it out. Let it be their problem and give yourself some space from them. 
Hugs x


----------



## kateKate

Hi Starstyder, congrats :) exciting news xxx


----------



## Elhaym

welcome StarStryder and congrats on your surprise! :D

Lynne that is awful, I'd be fuming too hun :(


----------



## lynne192

my OH said none of the family can see the baby now when its born because war has basically broken out its a whole mess :cry:


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hey Starstryder, congrats and welcome :)

Sorry about the family dramas lynne, I hope it all calms down soon. Just try and distance yourself from it all, it's the last thing you need right now xx


----------



## Charlotteee

I found babys heartbeat :)


----------



## Elhaym

Charlotteee said:


> I found babys heartbeat :)

yay, amazing! :D Which doppler do you have? I can't decide whether to get one or not.


----------



## holywoodmum

Glad your scan went well Lyndsay :) I was told I was measuring ahead (also 'due' 28 Aug - I figure a bigger baby is all, as I I'd have had an earlier BFP if I was actually ahead...
Lynne, I can well understand your anger! 
Congratulations Starstryder :)
:happydance: Charlotte, glad your doppler worked! 

As for me, DH home for the weekend, and I'm getting stressed having to talk and plan moving house all the time - we see so little of him at the minute it would be nice just to have normal conversations :(


----------



## Charlotteee

Elhaym said:


> Charlotteee said:
> 
> 
> I found babys heartbeat :)
> 
> yay, amazing! :D Which doppler do you have? I can't decide whether to get one or not.Click to expand...

Its the Hi-Bebe 200 thing. It doesn't have an lcd screen. I got it off ana wiz? Type it in google. Its a rental company. £9.95 a month. I paid an extra fiver and got next day delivery too, also comes with one bottole of ultrasound gel xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

so in love with this sound :cloud9: they're moving farther and farther up

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZmofRCPwxk


----------



## kateKate

I used a stethoscope last time. Probably too early but I'll get it out later. 

Such a sunny day here. Gonna walk, feed ducks and take baby girl on the swings later. Love that. 

Good grief I'm really worried about money :( struggling now how will we cope With a bigger family. I had these concerns before but hubby was fine about it. I know you can never afford children and you just make it work but it's scary :( but now he's the one worried.


----------



## lynne192

awww huge hugs hun that is completely normal x


----------



## Charlotteee

I found baby again :cloud9: so amazing to hear. I was listening for ages. He just stayed there :cloud9:

Didn't have my phone to record it though! It was downstairs lol xxx


----------



## lynne192

awwwww sounds amazing :D i have my next scan in 11days :D can't wait :d


----------



## mrsine

Had my booking done on saturday. It was nice to finally be doing something baby related. 

My scan date will be sent to me soon. 

Did everyone do/is everyone doing the test for downs syndrome?


----------



## lynne192

i'm not doing it but just because i don't want to turmoil in my pregnancy for no reason as we've been tested during fertility treatment for all genetic disorders and see if we carried anything which we didn't not even genetic cancers :D


----------



## lynne192

been forbid from ordering a pizza :cry: :cry: :cry: all i want right now is food i don't need to make and thats as close to fake food as possible.


----------



## mrsine

lynne192 said:


> been forbid from ordering a pizza :cry: :cry: :cry: all i want right now is food i don't need to make and thats as close to fake food as possible.

:hugs:


----------



## Charlotteee

Down syndrome isn't genetic. My grandmas sister was down syndrome but they told me that didn't matter. I'm having the test. It wouldn't change a thing though xx


----------



## Charlotteee

https://i838.photobucket.com/albums/zz302/Lotteeee/th_VIDEO0037.jpg

Is that baby? I got the bpm at 168. Had to count though xx


----------



## seaweed eater

mrsine said:


> Did everyone do/is everyone doing the test for downs syndrome?

We're doing the screening (NT scan + blood test). I don't plan to have any actual testing (amnio/CVS) done unless that indicates a high risk, since DH and I are both young and healthy without family histories. Fingers crossed!


----------



## lynne192

apparently from some genetic tests they can tell if your more likely to have kids with these conditions including downs? just what our fertility specialist said


either way i don't want to know noone in my family has ever been downs and we had 3 scares and almost 2 abortions not going down that path.

if you mean the amnio test i wouldn't ever get that anyways too high risk for my likeing :(


----------



## Charlotteee

Yeah I understand but down syndrome is a chromosomal problem. Which is why it is more common in women over a certain age xx


----------



## lynne192

yeah knew that too good thing i'm a spring chicken lol althought the 3 scares we had in the family were all in women less than 20 lol :D


----------



## Elhaym

Downs doesn't run in families, it just occurs randomly though there are risk factors like increased maternal age. I'm getting the scan and blood test x


----------



## mrsine

My hubby wants us to do the first screening to see the odds but I told him I don't plan on doing any further tests especially not evasive ones as it doesn't matter to us anyway!


----------



## WantaBelly

When I woke up this morning I had a lil bump....I can only tell when I'm lying down but here is a photo
 



Attached Files:







10weeks.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Elhaym

Aww! That's a cute little bump! :)


----------



## lynne192

very cool wantabelly :D i have a backwards uterus so takes longer to show :(


----------



## Charlotteee

I'm in the pub. Drinking coke of course and one of the girls were like how's you and bump and pointed to the belly. At least it looks like a bump and not fat lol xx


----------



## MommaAlexis

I was a double zero before so I started showing right away lol


----------



## lynne192

i am size uk 4-6 but still nothing really showing although i feel it lol


----------



## Charlotteee

I am size 14 on bottom but 16 on top cos my boobs are an E. Dread to think what size they will be when baby gets here. I'm not fat though either. Just my body shape is awful! xx


----------



## kasey c

I have a huge bump - my mum said I looked the same as she did when she was 6 months pregnant with me- oops! Have my 12 week scan in just over 12 hours, feeling really nervous - just hope bubba is all ok..... x


----------



## lynne192

best of luck hun x


----------



## seaweed eater

Best of luck :hugs:


----------



## Starstryder

Good luck Kasey! :)


----------



## Elhaym

Good luck kasey! :)


----------



## kasey c

Thanks everyone- just going to have some breakfast then will be leaving. Will try and update soon after xxx


----------



## PrincessTaz

Good luck kasey :)


----------



## lynne192

good luck hun :D can't wait to hear everything


----------



## kasey c

Thanks again for all the good luck messages. Baby good- my edd has been changed to 6th september now. Wasn't keen on sonographer. Will try and pop a scan photo up later when i get home.  xx


----------



## Smile181c

Glad scan went well :flower:


----------



## lynne192

awww what was wrong with the tech? glad everything was alright hope u got some good pictures :D


----------



## holywoodmum

Mrsine we're not having NT or triple test done - didn't get them for DD1 or 2. 
Charlotte, that sounds like HB to me :)
WantaBelly, that's such a cute wee bump - I'm all flubber and gut, love handles, just got fat so far, I've put on a lot too much weight already. Can't wait for a bump to stretch things forward a bit!
Kasey, glad scan went well :)

As for me, I have the daughters from hell today, I am feeling I am just not cut out for motherhood today, and can't believe I am bringing a third little life in to this world to torment me. DD1 has done nothing but shout at me all morning, a pleasant break while she is at nursery school. I'm hoping she has cheered up when I collect her - DD2 should improve after her nap hopefully! I hope it's just settling down after daddy being home for the weekend and being away again now. It must be hard for them, it's hard for me, and they're not able to express it appropriately...


----------



## kasey c

lynne192 said:


> awww what was wrong with the tech? glad everything was alright hope u got some good pictures :D

We got some great photos thanks (see attached images) :). The baby has got really long legs! Everything looked perfect and normal for this gestation. Regarding the tech- as soon as she started to scan for the baby she had decided that my bladder wasn't full enough and then said that we won't dwell on the negative things and go onto the positive things- both my OH and I thought she was going to say that there was something really awful wrong with the baby but then everything she said turned out positive in the end. She generally came across very abrupt and not particularly sensitive. I am very happy I won't have to go back there for a 20 week scan as will be in the U.S by then. I am still feeling a bit uneasy after the scan even though everything was fine.
 



Attached Files:







P1050834.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 10









P1050835.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## holywoodmum

so what, she just meant your "empty" bladder was negative then - weird, eh! Have you got a date for moving sorted yet?


----------



## kasey c

I think so- she didn't mention it again and I guess if there was something wrong with my bladder they would have said so! Re. U.S - My OH's company want us to move out on 30th March - we are still waiting for the decision that my OH can work in the U.S but they think it will be a positive decision and that should come through this week or next week which technically gives us a month to sort everything out even though everything is still not definite! xx


----------



## seaweed eater

Kasey, those are incredibly long legs! You are going to feel that baby moving soon, I imagine! So glad the scan went well, despite the tech who really sounds weirdly insensitive. :hugs:


----------



## kasey c

Thanks Seaweed eater :) I hope we feel baby move soon!! We felt our 1st son kick at 15 weeks gestation and he had shorter legs than this baby does! To be honest, will start to relax in this pregnancy once I can feel baby move :) XX


----------



## lynne192

tech sounds like an ass sorry to hear that hun but fantastic pictures hun :D


----------



## lynne192

weird question hun but can you fly being pregnant at the stage your at? i'm too high risk so wont ever get clearence in pregnancy to fly lol good thing i don't own a passport.


----------



## holywoodmum

You can fly up til 36 weeks with doctors permission in an uncomplicated singleton pregnancy (some airlines 34 weeks...) I flew at 33 with DD1.


----------



## lynne192

ah i was a no fly case lol am again with this pregnancy but doesn't bother me i don't really go out of scotland lol


----------



## Riliye

Wow, so it's been a while, hasn't it? Last I was here, I had terrible food poisoning and literally thought I was going to die...lots has happened since then!

Tomorrow I am officially 13 weeks...that makes me into the second trimester, yes? I'll have to PM FloridaGirl to get added to that secret FB group now. 

Okay, so I had my 12 week appointment last Wednesday...no ultrasound just a dopplar to hear baby's heartbeat. Took them 6-7 tries to get baby to stop fleeing from the dopplar long enough to measure how fast his little heart was! Haha, it was funny. The tech goes "You probably can't feel this yet, but he sure is MOBILE!" And since everyone I've told that story to has asked the same question -- no, we don't know it's a boy. That's just the terminology the tech used, and what B and I normally use. (Technically, it's grammatically proper! lol) 

I haven't been online hardly at all because looking at a computer screen makes me terribly nauseated. Really, um...pretty much a lot of stuff does. I've thrown up every day since 7 weeks, with no real sign of it going away. I've lost 13 lbs and can't seem to gain any of it back. My doctor has me drinking protein shakes because she wants me to have more calories in the morning. 

But I have a bump! It's a cute little bump, and already everyone at work is having fun with it. I work with a bunch of teenage to young twenties girls, so everyone is like "Can I feel your belly!?!?" and then I'm like "Sure, here is where baby is." and then they all squeal and go "IT'S HARDDDDD!" Sometimes I think my co-workers are more excited about my baby than I am! Then again...they haven't spent the past 6 weeks with their heads in the toilet, either. 

This week will be my first week going back to a solid 40 hours. I'm both relieved and dreading it. The money will be nice, as the DH and I would like to have 3 months worth of savings built up by my due date, but man, I'm exhausted with only 4 days of work. Five is going to be killer! 

Hopefully I'll be able to chat more on the FB group than I can here.


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats on 2nd tri, Riliye! :happydance: I enjoyed reading about your doppler experience. I have my 12 week appointment coming up tomorrow and I believe there will be a doppler check but no u/s, so it's nice to know what to expect.


----------



## Elhaym

Morning everyone! I'm 10 weeks today, double figures! :happydance: 25% done!

Love the pics kasey, glad it was all ok despite stupid sonographer :)

Congrats on 2nd tri Riliye, so exciting to think we're all heading that way now, can't wait to be out of first. Sorry you're still suffering, hope it passes soon xx


----------



## frantastic20

Hey everyone! Sorry I've not been on for ages... I've spent the last three days catching up with all the posts - some amazing scan pictures and heartbeat videos! 

I bought a Doppler but am kinda wishing I rented a good one instead since I'm not sure we've found anything. It's worrying me a little because we're at the stage where most of my symptoms have disappeared, but obviously can't yet feel the baby (and because I'm a big girl I can't even really feel my womb yet either). So although it's nice not to feel sick all the time, I feel a bit anticlimactic!!

Hope everyone hasa great Tuesday! :winkwink:


----------



## miss malteser

mrsine said:


> Did everyone do/is everyone doing the test for downs syndrome?

I´ve had the NT screening done (well, the measurements have been taken but I don´t have my blood tests for a few weeks) because the test isn´t just for Downs. It is for many other more serious chromosomal abnormalities, some of which make the baby incompatible with life. Also, if the nuchal fold measures too big, but the bloods show that there are no chromosomal problems, it can indicate a cardiac problem, which could then be studied, monitored and controlled throughout the pregnancy which is obviously really important. Many people seem to think that the screening is done to help you decide whether or not to have an abortion, but that really isn´t the case. The screening can just make your pregnancy a lot easier and safer for both you and the baby. I understand that everyone has their own preferences though!



holywoodmum said:


> As for me, I have the daughters from hell today, I am feeling I am just not cut out for motherhood today, and can't believe I am bringing a third little life in to this world to torment me.

Lol. You know you love being a mum! There wouldn´t be another LO in there if it wasn´t the case! 



kasey c said:


> as soon as she started to scan for the baby she had decided that my bladder wasn't full enough

Weird, I got told that my bladder was too full so had to go empty it!



lynne192 said:


> weird question hun but can you fly being pregnant at the stage your at? i'm too high risk so wont ever get clearence in pregnancy to fly lol good thing i don't own a passport.

According to my midwife it´s safe it fly at any stage but the companies but a 32 week (approx) limit because they don´t want you going into labour whilst you´re up in the clouds!

So I finally had my first scan yesterday and it was brilliant! He was moving around so much that´s it´s weird to think that I can´t feel anything. I couldn´t believe that that was actually inside of me whilst i was watching the screen! At the moment, everything looks fine and my edd has been moved up to Sept 4th. On the way out the gyne blurted out that it looks like a boy but she can´t be 100% sure. I didn´t even know it was possible to see the sex this early! It´s a gtood job that we do want to know the sex because she never asked us first but I almost would have preferred to wait until it was definite because now although I´m trying not to, I´m thinking that its a boy but if they tell me at 20 weeks that it´s a girl it´s just going to mess with my head! :wacko: Not bothered either way though x


----------



## Elhaym

miss malteser you just articulated my thoughts on the NT scan but much better than I could :thumbup: it seems to be very much associated with Downs now but there is much more to it and I think it needs better explanation from midwives and doctors.

Woohoo for your scan :) I'm loving all these scans! I know what you mean about gender I didn't think they liked to say anything so early as like you say it could be wrong at this stage! Glad all is ok :) x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

happy 10 weeks Elhaym & happy 12 weeks seaweed eater!

I'm 13 weeks today! I've got two peaches !! I'm a big girl too fran, so can't feel my womb with my hand, but I can definitely feel it in there, it feels a bit "heavy" and uncomfortable at night!


----------



## miss malteser

> miss malteser you just articulated my thoughts on the NT scan but much better than I could it seems to be very much associated with Downs now but there is much more to it and I think it needs better explanation from midwives and doctors.

I feel the same. I´m no expert on the subject and don´t mean to preach but it really bugs me when I read that women are turning down the opportunity to have the screening done and their only reason is because the results wouldn´t change anything i.e. they wouldn´t have an abortion. I feel the same regarding abortion because of Downs but I would feel terrible if my child did have a different problem which could have been controlled during pregnancy but wasn´t because I turned down the opportunity to have it detected.


----------



## seaweed eater

FloridaGirl21 said:


> happy 10 weeks Elhaym & happy 12 weeks seaweed eater!
> 
> I'm 13 weeks today! I've got two peaches !! I'm a big girl too fran, so can't feel my womb with my hand, but I can definitely feel it in there, it feels a bit "heavy" and uncomfortable at night!

Congrats to YOU, FG! Two peaches...wow. That's amazing. :happydance: I love your description of the womb feeling "heavy" at night, that's exactly what mine feels like too when I lie partly on my stomach. I can often feel mine from outside, too, though.


----------



## Elhaym

Miss m - *nods* when I had my booking in she went on about the Downs risk, gave me my risk based on age etc but no mention of other disorders, I really think it needs to be clarified by health professionals to women what the screening is actually for and that it picks up other, more serious problems incompatible with life. 

FG, aww 2 little peaches! They're really growing now :) when will your next scan be? 

My bloating seems to be going down a bit - can't feel my uterus yet though apparently its a bit early for that! x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

seaweed, yes! I mainly feel it if I lie on my belly (which sucks because I'm a tummy sleeper and it's become mega uncomfortable). But I also feel it while on my side. so weird

Elhaym, next scan is March 14th, so in about 2 weeks and we'll get to see the babies on the big US machine this time and get nice pictures! can't wait :D


----------



## Elhaym

Ooh thats the day after mine :D exciting week for us both, yay! x


----------



## kasey c

Happy 13 weeks Floridagirl, Happy 10 weeks Elhaym and Happy 12 weeks Seaweed Eater :) xx


----------



## wantingno.2

Hello I'm Laura I'm 29. I've already had 2 scans and was dated 9 days forward!!! As 15 sept, the day after my youngests bday!! This is our 3rd and final baby, we wernt trying!! we have 2 sons and dh has an older son from a previous relationship, It would be nice to have a girl but I'm not really bothered, we've decided to stay team yellow and have a surprise. Xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

welcome and congrats Laura!! :flow:


----------



## lynne192

i need my bed we're on 4th day of james not sleeping i am honestly dying lol sitting here fallen asleep and need to revise and do preperation for report and sort myself out for conference away this weekend :'(


----------



## holywoodmum

Kasey, we're moving at about the same time then... I'm terrified of packing everything!
Riliye, glad you're doing well (aside from ongoing sickness...) and it's great that everyone at work is so excited about your pregnancy! Hope work isn't too bad for you.
Fran, I have the angelsounds doppler, pretty cheap and cheerful - it takes me a while to find HB, but be patient - are you using gel with it?
I'll be honest, and thank you for enlightening me, I didn't know the NT scan checked for other disorders too - but the hospital I am at doesn't offer it anyway, only the triple test, so I wouldn't have had the choice either way.
Miss Malteser - I agree - a bit off to be hinting at gender when you hadn't asked!!
Laura, congratulations! 
Lynne, hope you get some rest. I know you said before your MIL helps out - would she take him for an extra night so you can catch up on some sleep?!

As for me, had parents evening at work so I didn't get home until 7pm, just in time to see my wee ones in to bed - I'm exhasuted. Tea time, a quick catch up on here, then bed for me!


----------



## lynne192

sadly not she's working all week i have a conference away in sat and sun so my dad's mum's coming so might sleep then lol hoping james sleeps tonight


----------



## rachieroo

Had scan today ladies :D :D Little wriggler lol! I am so relieved, i am now past the bad point in my last pregnancy so i can relax now yay!!! They have dated me AGAIN so my new EDD is 14th and that is how it is staying lol x


----------



## lynne192

fantastic picture hun and brilliant news soo happy for you :D your now 8days ahead of me :D really love your picture its fab :D


----------



## lynne192

does anyone know if they would allow you to record a scan being done? so you can record movement and heartbeat of baby? or are they too strict and feel liable if anything goes wrong?


----------



## Charlotteee

My hospital don't allow it x


----------



## Elhaym

Woohoo rachieroo, was wondering how you were! Fantastic pics, I bet you're so relieved :)

Laura, welcome and congrats on your surprise! :)

Lynne you could ask, but I know many places don't let you. I have seen people put vids on youtube though, maybe they're private scans, not sure? x


----------



## seaweed eater

Happy to say we heard the heartbeat today! :happydance: So happy baby is ok in there!


----------



## holywoodmum

Lovely scan rachiiroo!
Yay for hb seaweedeater!


----------



## Charlotteee

Bit worried, OH is ill - like really ill and I sooo don't want to catch it :(


----------



## kasey c

holywoodmum said:


> Kasey, we're moving at about the same time then... I'm terrified of packing everything!
> Riliye, glad you're doing well (aside from ongoing sickness...) and it's great that everyone at work is so excited about your pregnancy! Hope work isn't too bad for you.
> Fran, I have the angelsounds doppler, pretty cheap and cheerful - it takes me a while to find HB, but be patient - are you using gel with it?
> I'll be honest, and thank you for enlightening me, I didn't know the NT scan checked for other disorders too - but the hospital I am at doesn't offer it anyway, only the triple test, so I wouldn't have had the choice either way.
> Miss Malteser - I agree - a bit off to be hinting at gender when you hadn't asked!!
> Laura, congratulations!
> Lynne, hope you get some rest. I know you said before your MIL helps out - would she take him for an extra night so you can catch up on some sleep?!
> 
> As for me, had parents evening at work so I didn't get home until 7pm, just in time to see my wee ones in to bed - I'm exhasuted. Tea time, a quick catch up on here, then bed for me!

Good luck with the packing- we are very lucky as OH's company is paying for all of our belongings to be packed and removed by the removal company. Just loads of other jobs I am not looking forward such as getting our house let out, selling the cars and finding a home for our rabbits plus trying to catch up with all our family and friends before we move!


----------



## kasey c

lynne192 said:


> does anyone know if they would allow you to record a scan being done? so you can record movement and heartbeat of baby? or are they too strict and feel liable if anything goes wrong?

Lynne- don't think you can record at NHS Hospitals. At our private scan they gave us three videos of baby moving and of its little heart beating recorded from the scan though.


----------



## kasey c

rachieroo said:


> Had scan today ladies :D :D Little wriggler lol! I am so relieved, i am now past the bad point in my last pregnancy so i can relax now yay!!! They have dated me AGAIN so my new EDD is 14th and that is how it is staying lol x
> 
> View attachment 346450

Lovely scan photo Rachel - glad everything went well with your scan xx


----------



## kasey c

Charlotteee said:


> Bit worried, OH is ill - like really ill and I sooo don't want to catch it :(

Charlotte- Sorry to hear about your OH - I have fingers crossed that you don't catch it - hugs xx


----------



## Starstryder

Eugh yesterday I was so paranoid, hardly any m/s and then this morning I woke up at 4am to go to the loo and hit full force. At least not throwing up just queasy at the sight of everything. :( and :) at the same time...

Gosh how I wish the first tri was done already...


----------



## Becky81

Please can you move me to 13th Sept :D


----------



## FloridaGirl21

done :flow:


----------



## miss malteser

Can you move me from the 6th to the 4th too? Thanks x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

done :flow:


----------



## holywoodmum

Charlotteee said:


> Bit worried, OH is ill - like really ill and I sooo don't want to catch it :(

Scrupulous handwashing! Are we talking tummy bug or flu? Either way, good basic hygiene will help :) Hope you manage to escape it!



kasey c said:


> holywoodmum said:
> 
> 
> Kasey, we're moving at about the same time then... I'm terrified of packing everything!
> #
> 
> Good luck with the packing- we are very lucky as OH's company is paying for all of our belongings to be packed and removed by the removal company. Just loads of other jobs I am not looking forward such as getting our house let out, selling the cars and finding a home for our rabbits plus trying to catch up with all our family and friends before we move!Click to expand...

We get a relocation allowance, but it won't cover the cost of a removal firm :(


----------



## Charlotteee

It's flu x


----------



## holywoodmum

Poor him :( Did you get the flu jab?


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hi ladies I can't beleive I only just came across this thread thanks to Kasey c ( lovely pics if ur lil Beano by the way) do can I join the thread please?? I'm due 7th sept according to lmp but due 14th sept due to last scan however I'm off for my 12 weeks can today yahoooo so should no officially today .... I'm so excited yet super nervous at the same timedue to being a PAL but here we go wish me luck xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

welcome and congrats ezza! :D Let me know your official EDD after the scan so I can add you to the main page :flow:


----------



## Elhaym

Welcome ezza :) good luck at your scan!


----------



## kateKate

Ooh my 13 week scan is tomorrow. Still can't shout it from the rooftops as I need to tell work and not ready to yet. I'm just starting back from maternity leave lol. Whoops


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations Ezza, hope it goes well at scan!
Kate, hope tomorrow goes well :)


----------



## 17thy

Add me to the 21st please?? 

My gender scan is on March 23rd! So excitedd and its already March tomorrow! Haven't gone to my first appointment yet but I'm scheduling it for around 12 weeks.


----------



## Elhaym

welcome and congratulations, 17thy! :D 

Good luck tomorrow Kate! I love all the scans going on right now x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

congrats and welcome 17thy! :D


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Ok ok all done now had a spew of all my liquid on the way to hospital but all good ..... Been pushed back to 19th sept now baby isn't big enough to even do the nuchal scan testing but I gotta go back again now in 2 weeks for another one so I'm excited bout that but wanted to stay early dates but all in all bub hub was 165beats per min and measured at 4.8cm 

Really really awake coz was moving all over the p lace even turned right over ..... Omg soooooo freaking cute will upload a pic soon but they aren't very clear super dark bit she told me to take a USB next time and I'll get them all yay

Yahooooo


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Congrats 17thy yahooo


----------



## lynne192

4days ahead of me now :D i'm due 22nd how far along did they put u at scan?


----------



## 17thy

Thanks, been on bnb since before my first was born so I don't know why I haven't joined this group until today lol. Just didn't even think about it.


----------



## lynne192

lol welcome hun :D your due day before me :D


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Ezza BUB1 said:


> Ok ok all done now had a spew of all my liquid on the way to hospital but all good ..... Been pushed back to 19th sept now baby isn't big enough to even do the nuchal scan testing but I gotta go back again now in 2 weeks for another one so I'm excited bout that but wanted to stay early dates but all in all bub hub was 165beats per min and measured at 4.8cm

They're doing my nuchal at 12+2, but you're saying your EDD is 9/19 though (not like your ticker), right?

Oh, by the by, I've been lurking but intro'ing myself now.


Name (just first)? Nikki

How old are you? 39

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? Early scan has 9/24, but I think it'll end up 9/22

What # child is this for you? #1

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I have been thinking girl. Not so sure now.

Are you finding out the gender? Don't know

How many months were you TTC? 14 months

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Not yet.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Welcome Nikki im a newby too .... By lmp I'm due 7th sept, first scan put me at 14th sept ... Second scan put me at 19th sept arrrrrgh just keeps changing!!! So I gotta change my ticker and stuff 

I will post all my details now xxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Name (just first)? Erin

How old are you? 28

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? EDD based on LMP is 7th sept, early scan made it 14th sept, however my latest scan is dating me at 19th sept so lets go with that for now

What # child is this for you? 2nd pregnancy but 1st child (m/c in oct 2011)

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I reckon I'm having a lil boy!!

Are you finding out the gender? I want to but hubby is 50/50 at the moment 

How many months were you TTC? 2 cycles since m/c

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Folio acid and prenatal vitamins

Pleased to meet u all


----------



## lilysmum2

can I be changed to the 8th please. Been brought forward :D


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Check out my pics from my scan on my journal


----------



## kasey c

Great scan photos Erin and welcome to the thread xxx :)


----------



## kasey c

Can't believe I'm 13 weeks today :) only a week to go until 2nd trimester!!


----------



## Elhaym

Lilysmum have you had a scan? Yay for being brought forward :)

Love your pics Erin! x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lilysmum2 said:


> can I be changed to the 8th please. Been brought forward :D

done :flow:


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats on 13 weeks, kasey! You have a peach! :happydance:


----------



## Cherrylicious

Had a dating scan and i'm now due the 9th Sept not the 14th <3 xxxx

:dust:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

corrected :flow:


----------



## kateKate

Amazing scan today and yay my dates were spot on. So still due sept 6th. Baby seems fine. Very cute pot belly and waving arms about madly. :)

Trying to decide about doing an early private gender scan. Local place says from 18 weeks but I know others have had then from 16 weeks. 

Very long day. I've read everything but need to sleep now. Nite


----------



## 17thy

kateKate said:


> Amazing scan today and yay my dates were spot on. So still due sept 6th. Baby seems fine. Very cute pot belly and waving arms about madly. :)
> 
> Trying to decide about doing an early private gender scan. Local place says from 18 weeks but I know others have had then from 16 weeks.
> 
> Very long day. I've read everything but need to sleep now. Nite

We are having ours at 14 weeks, and if it doesn't work out we'll reschedule for a week or two later. We had a gender scan at 14 weeks last time and the lady found it within seconds and was "99% sure", and right she was lol. It was the "perfect" looking 3 lines though.


----------



## lilysmum2

yes elhaym had my scan on wednesday. it was amazing!! Thank youuuuu xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations 17thy, Ezza and Nikki :) 17thy, hope the gender scan works out so early!
Kasey, isn't it great! I can't wait for 2nd tri hurdle :)
Hope everyone well I'm EXHAUSTED. Bed for me v soon.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

we've got our gender scan scheduled for 17w1d on March 28th! The end of this month.. Can't wait :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Can't wait to find out about everyone's gender scans! :happydance: I am hoping we get lucky and find out at the NT scan, but more likely it won't be until 20 weeks. Feels like a long time to wait! The baby already knows whether he/she is a boy or a girl, you know? Why not just tell the rest of us? :lol:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

I'm not sure when or if we're doing a gender scan--I'm ambivalent about gender. There are certain reasons I'd rather prefer a girl, but other reasons I'd prefer a boy!


----------



## WantaBelly

I have a Dr appt on March 12th & hopefully he will take a peek at bubs then......


----------



## mrsine

My first scan is on the 12th of March! I'm so excited. Did anyone come up as anaemic from their blood test?


----------



## lynne192

i always do hun :( are you taking prenatal vitamins?


----------



## mrsine

Pregnacare makes me feel funny so i'm only taking folic acid. Apparently I can get some iron pills in the second trimester.


----------



## holywoodmum

I've needed iron both times before, so I guess I will again this time, but haven't had blood results back from booking yet - next appt on 14th, so will find out then


----------



## MommaAlexis

Booked a pregnancy photoshoot for July :)


----------



## holywoodmum

I did one with DD1 last time :)
I also did some photos myself and one of the mummies on here edited them for me - so glad I did - I hope I have the confidence to do it again!


----------



## MommaAlexis

She gave me a discount cause it was through a friend, WHOOP. Only thirty bucks! We're going to try to do it on a carousel hehe!


----------



## holywoodmum

sounds very cool!


----------



## frantastic20

Hey everyone... Hope you've all had a great weekend... I've been obsessed with trying to guess what our baby will inherit from us both! My sister-in-law had a baby 2 weeks ago (was cuddling her yesterday, so cute and tiny) and she looks just like my MIL, same as her 15 year old half sister and DH's other niece (his brother's daughter). On my side, my brother has three sons who all look like my mum's family - quite funny because his girlfriend has an eldest son who looks exactly like her, but the two boys they have together are all him! :haha:

So basically, my hubby has three nieces who all look like his family despite the three other parents, and I have three nephews who look like my family, not the two mothers. I figure this means we probably both have strong genes! But his are mostly dominant characteristics - e.g. His brown eyes and hair, to my blue eyes and light hair. So I'm guessing his genes will win out mostly! Though my freckles should appear!

Sorry if that was boring! But is anyone else wondering about all these (interesting!) little things?

Also, great to hear about all the gender scans! Are most people having private ones?  It's my birthday on March 23, I'll be 17 weeks (and 34 years! :cry:) and am thinking of going for a private gender scan as my birthday present! Found a place in Leeds which does them for £69 from 16 weeks... Figured that way, when I have my NHS one on 12 April, I'll have two opinions on gender! I'm worried about being told the wrong sex! We're only finding out because my dad is so obsessed with having a granddaughter and we want to prepare him (either way, one set of grandparents is going to be particularly thrilled!). But I keep thinking it's money I could spend on beanie!

Well that was a long one, I'll be quiet now!


----------



## seaweed eater

frantastic20 said:


> Hey everyone... Hope you've all had a great weekend... I've been obsessed with trying to guess what our baby will inherit from us both!

We've been having some fun conversations about that too...mostly about personality characteristics since we know a lot about what LO will look like given our ethnic backgrounds. It's a nice way to feel more attached and get more excited!



frantastic20 said:


> Also, great to hear about all the gender scans! Are most people having private ones? It's my birthday on March 23, I'll be 17 weeks (and 34 years! :cry:) and am thinking of going for a private gender scan as my birthday present!

Hey, we have the same birthday! :flower: I don't think my gender scan is until a few weeks later, but I have a doctor appointment on that day so hopefully I will get to hear LO's heartbeat as a birthday gift. I think having a private gender scan sounds like a great idea...as long as you don't have a very strong preference for one or the other, of course :lol:


----------



## lyndsay49

Im going to wait and just have my NHS gender scan, because for some reason im convinced it's a boy. We keep wondering what LO will look like, I just hope they have my OH metabolism!


----------



## holywoodmum

Fran, I thought our DDs would both have brown eyes as DH and I do, but we must both have a recessive blue that DD2 got, as she is blue eyed!


----------



## Charlotteee

We're waiting until the anomoly scan to find out, I'm trying to get out of debt before baby comes, quite a bit aswell lol, so trying to not spend money :( xx


----------



## JellyBeann

:hi: I've not been around for a while due to computer problems lol...but I'm 11 weeks, this has flown by! I'm quite excited it's flown by as I was dreading the first trimester dragging! I have my scan on March 13th!


----------



## lynne192

lyndsay49 said:


> Im going to wait and just have my NHS gender scan, because for some reason im convinced it's a boy. We keep wondering what LO will look like, I just hope they have my OH metabolism!

I am waiting for 20 week scan to find out the sex as long as our hospital is able to tell us as some aren't :( but i would like to know as i don't have a feeling one way or the other :shrug:


----------



## Elhaym

I'm also waiting for NHS scan as money tight at the mo (paying off the debts too Charlotte!) If I can wait this long for the 12 week scan I can wait for the 20 :) I'd do if it I had spare cash though x


----------



## miss malteser

Has noone else found out the sex at the 12 week scan? For those of you that haven´t seen my post, my gyne blurted out that she thought it was a boy and some people have told us that there´s no way she could have seen so early, whilst others have said that she must have been sure to tell us without us even asking! Either way, I´m going to wait until the 20 week scan for confirmation (would only go private if I had lots of money to spare as the money could be put to much better use in our case) but I would like to know if it is quite possible to see the sex or not as noone else seems to have found out so early on! It´s driving me mad thinking it´s a boy...probably but not definitely!

*Should just mention that we don´t mind if it is a boy or girl!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I have a friend that was told at her 12 week scan that the DR was 90% sure she was having a little girl and now her daughter just turned 4 months old :)

I think it's possible, but very rare as most babies nubs aren't even visible until 14-16-ish weeks at the earliest. But I have heard of it before though :) And I'd think boy parts are harder to confuse, unless they confuse it with the umbilical cord :wacko:


----------



## miss malteser

Maybe it is possible then. Apparently boy parts and girl parts look almost identical at 12 weeks though. I really wish she hadn´t told me until she was 100% sure!


----------



## kasey c

I also know someone from my old parent and toddler group that was told that she was having a girl at her 12 week scan, she didn't get it confirmed at her 20 week scan as her husband wanted a surprise (he wasn't able to make the 12 week scan) and she ended up giving birth to a little girl!


----------



## PrincessTaz

We've discussed what LO might look like and we both agree we don't want it to have OHs nose, it is massive! I don't want it to have my eyes because they are so dark they look black and they are really big, other people say my eyes are best feature though. I'm sure we'll bot think it's the cutest baby ever regardless though. I am curious to see what complexion LO will have though, we're both mixed race but OH looks white. 

I've never heard of being able to tell the sex at 12 weeks apart from people guessing using the skull shape. We both agreed we don't want to find out the sex but I've been looking around and there really isn't much choice for unisex clothes. I guess we could have a shopping spree once LO is born. I think if they ask me at my 20 weeks scan I might cave, don't think OH will let me find out though!

Hope everyone is doing good :)

My MS has started coming back, hopefully not for long. Can't believe I'm 12 weeks today, I thought this day would never come. Got my scan on Thursday, can't wait :happydance:


----------



## holywoodmum

Hi JellyBeann :wave: I think first tri has dragged for me! I'm hoping the later weeks go faster as we'll be busy moving!
Miss Malteser, I saw your post before, I didn't think it was possible to do anything more than guess at 12 weeks...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

happy 14 weeks holywood :)


----------



## ttcreed

Name (just first)? Anna

How old are you? 31

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? September 19, 2012 and my doctor did it from my LMP

What # child is this for you? first

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? As long as its healthy I have no choice but I really would like a girl.

Are you finding out the gender? yes

How many months were you TTC? 15 months

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? promithazene and zofran for nausea.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: anna, welcome :D


----------



## frantastic20

Evening all, so tired today! I didn't really have the horrific tiredness until about week 12 but now it's tormenting me! Had an amusing pregnancy-related experience at work today - our facilities manager came and asked me if he could have a word and we went to a private corner where he told me that there will be a fire drill evacuation tomorrow at 10.30am. He was telling me so I could get out using the lift at 10.20am before it happened - we work on the 13th floor so I'm not going to refuse!! And he didn't want any of my team to overhear so they were forewarned! Although as DH said when I got home, it'd be down the stairs in a real fire!!

Really enjoyed reading people's responses to my previous message! Happy to hear I have a birthday twin in seaweed eater - what will you be doing this year? I booked it off today which was a bit naughty as I'm supposed to be saving hols for before mat leave! 

lyndsay49 - I'm hoping the same with regards to metabolism! My family are all chunky but DH's are all skinny and live on chocolate! And Chinese takeaway, and whatever else they fancy!

Lucy - glad there's hope for the blue eyes! I just want to keep guessing!

Princess Taz - cracked me up with the nose comment!

I still can't make up my mind about the scan. It would definitely be my birthday present (probably from DH and parents combined) so that gets around the money part, but still...

Know what you girls mean about the debt and money. We made a budget before TTC to make sure we could afford to do this (just about!) with all the bills and my debts. But just wanted to say, I'm a trained debt counsellor working for the country's biggest (and best, of course) debt advice charity, so if any of you would like any advice or help with budgets etc then please feel free to PM me and I'll be happy to help myself or give you the details of the charity, whichever is best.

Everyone have a great evening!


----------



## PrincessTaz

What do you guys think of your midwife? I'm not sure if I like mine, I hope my opinion changes because I want to look forward to my appointments. It's such a special time, I really wanted to have a midwife that I liked and had a good rapport with.


----------



## lynne192

not seen my midwife yet and wont likely see the same one more than once lol


----------



## holywoodmum

I quite like the community MW we have here. I haven't seen her yet this pregnancy. When we move to Germany I will have to interview MWs and choose one. I will only see her for delivery and after birth as far as I can work out... I will have to also interview and choose a gynae too for all prenatal care!


----------



## PrincessTaz

I've seen mine twice and from what I can gather I think all my appointments will be with her. It's just a few comments she's made like one about being young for having assisted conception and using fertility drugs. Little things like that really wind me up and 25 and old enough to know that I want to start a family with the man I've been with for the last 10 years! My hormones are probably making me over react to things a little more than normal. We'll see how things go at my 16 week appointment.


----------



## babybelle30

Hi everyone, 
I havent been on here practically since I first found out I was pregnant as I had problems with my last pregnancy - had a stillbirth and my little boy had downs and a heart condition called AVSD, so I've been too nervous to talk about this pregnancy till I knew everything was ok.

Well today I got the results back from my CVS I had (which was so painfull!) and I am thrilled to say I am having a healthy baby girl due the 20th of september!! 

Got my 12 week scan on thursday, didn't think they'd give me one but they want to get an official due date.

Hope everyone is doing well, i'm glad I can finally join you all and start enjoying my pregnancy!xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

babybelle, so glad to hear your CVS came back normal :) May I ask how you know you're having a girl? Like has it been confirmed?


----------



## PrincessTaz

That's brilliant news babybelle, I'm glad you can finally start enjoying your pregnancy :)


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations Anna and babybelle.
Babybelle I'm glad your cvs results were good :)


----------



## babybelle30

FloridaGirl21 said:


> babybelle, so glad to hear your CVS came back normal :) May I ask how you know you're having a girl? Like has it been confirmed?

Thank you, a huge weight has been lifted now! They look firstly at chromosome pairs 13, 18 and 21 trisomies and then 23 (the sex ones) for thing like turners sydrome, so they saw that they were XX so could confirm I was having a girl!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

i never knew they could do that! so neat :) congrats :)


----------



## kasey c

Hi Babybelle- glad your CVS results were all good :) Hope your 12 week scan goes well on Thursday xx


----------



## mrsine

Happy for you babybelle!


----------



## frantastic20

Great news babybelle, you must be so relieved!

Taz, my midwife is nice but totally ditzy, I don't feel that she's reliable really. And the way she looks at me when I ask questions makes me feel like I'm the only woman who's ever done it! :haha: Where in West Yorks are you?


----------



## seaweed eater

Wonderful news, babybelle! :happydance:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Excellent news Babybelle. I know it must be a huge relief.


----------



## Starstryder

Hello ladies, lost track of the thread for a bit there lol...I subscribed now so in theory it won't happen again. :)

Glad to read so much good, happy for all. :)

Had my app yesterday and wee one is doing fantastically well, was quite the mover and shaker. He set my due date at the 24th but since I will be a repeat c-section it will probably move by a few days. 

And much to my relief no signs of a SCH, that was my main concern as all previous pregnancies had one. But wee one is shaping up to be a textbook growing baby, this pregnancy has weirded me out lol. I didn't expect a textbook pregnancy at 36, but so far it has been awesome, even the m/s. :D


----------



## MommaAlexis

I get to find out the gender on april 2nd!! :D


----------



## JellyBeann

I'm not finding out the gender. We didn't with DS...but I did have a gut feeling he was a boy up until 3rd tri, when I just changed my mind, for no good reason, other than I have a feeling to girl! Now, I have a gut feeling it's a girl, and I'm being backed up by an opposite pregnancy, I wasn't half as tired, and hardly any sickness, just a good, plain sailing pregnancy, now, I am exhausted constantly and I felt really ill at the start (I only get the odd icky feeling now)


----------



## miss malteser

babybelle, you must be so relieved and so so happy! That´s great news!

To whoever mentioned about not being happy with your midwife (I know I read it a few pages ago but can´t remember who wrote the post, sorry!) if you´re going to have the same midwife during the whole pregnancy, ask about the possibility of changing. You don´t have to ask her directly but could maybe mention it to the receptionist at the surgery?

From your comments, it seems like those who were told the sex at 12 weeks were told correctly!


----------



## Elhaym

Hi all :) I'm 11 weeks today, the baby icon on my ticker has finally changed!

I feel crap today, bad night sleep, bad dreams and dumb argument with OH last night, just feel like crying, bah.

Babybelle I'm glad your test came back ok, must be a huge weight off your shoulders! x


----------



## holywoodmum

:hugs: Elhaym, hope today is less teary for you x


----------



## lynne192

i am sooo jealous of some of you we wont find out gender till mid may lol but got my booking in scan and appointment on thursday from LMP i would be 12w1d but from scans i will be 11w5d


----------



## PrincessTaz

frantastic20 said:


> Great news babybelle, you must be so relieved!
> 
> Taz, my midwife is nice but totally ditzy, I don't feel that she's reliable really. And the way she looks at me when I ask questions makes me feel like I'm the only woman who's ever done it! :haha: Where in West Yorks are you?

I'm hoping mine grows on me! I wanted someone a bit fun and ditzy, just like me lol. I'm from Huddersfield by the way :)


----------



## Charlotteee

I love my midwife. She's really really funny and so laid back, I'm hoping I see her again today. Scan in 3 hours. Eeeeek.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Good luck charlotte, can't wait to see the pics :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

good luck charlotte

I'm 14 weeks today! Can't believe how fast it's gone, I've got to lemons :)


----------



## PrincessTaz

Happy 14 weeks Floridagirl :yipee:


----------



## Smile181c

Hi Girls :)

Not long got back from my "12" week scan! Baby is measuring 3 days ahead AGAIN! :haha: so now my official EDD is 9th September :cloud9:

Hope you're all okay! 

https://i40.tinypic.com/56zyp.jpg


----------



## kasey c

Glad your scan went well Smile and good luck Charlotte for your scan this afternoon xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Love the pic smile, glad it went well! And good luck today Charlotte :)

Ha, I must be one of the last waiting for my 12 week, still a week to go! x


----------



## lyndsay49

Glad your scan went well smile. Your scan is similar to mine with the baby upside down. When i've shown people mine they always say they've never seen it before so I am glad i've seen yours. 

I got my downs test back today I am low risk, it came back at 1 in 39000 so im guessing thats good. 
Im 15weeks tomorrow and I haven't even told my manager yet ooops, it's just sought of creeped up on me. How do you tell people at work, I don't just want to walk in and say Hi, by the way Im pregnant! Any tips??


----------



## Smile181c

Well I came back after christmas and my manager is off sick (still is) so I just popped her an email. Just ask if you can speak to your manager in private and give them the good news :)

We're in the upside down baby club :haha:


----------



## lyndsay49

Yes I will, I suppose Im still a bit scared to tell people after my MC last time.
I think they might be naughty upside down babies, I had to have 2 scans because she couldn't measure bean properly with it being upside down and refusing to look. I think it adds character, and I got the pic free for the trouble lol!


----------



## holywoodmum

Happy 14 weeks FG!
smile, glad scan went well. Charlotte hope yours was good too :)
Lyndsay, wow, 15 weeks already! I think I'd be 15 weeks today if I went by the size they measured at scan (certainly they booked my 16 week appt for next week) but I'm still sticking to 14+1 in my head :) Hope it goes well telling work!


----------



## lyndsay49

Well I thought I was 14weeks today but they measured me at the scan to be 15weeks tomorrow. I didn't have a period after my MC so I cant be certain. They have booked all my hospital and midwife appointments as though I am 15weeks so I will go along with that for now and save on the confusion. I think I will still have a September baby though.


----------



## Jessy16

Hello September Mommies!

I'm Jessy, I'm 16 and I'm due on September 22nd. Lynne192, we share the same due date :happydance:


----------



## MommaAlexis

My ultrasound lady had to poke LO a bunch cause he fell asleep when it was my turn to see him! Oh, my mind's been calling it a him since seeing him!! Lol. It was a mix of oh my god my kid's lazy, and a , HEY DONT POKE HIM! I started laughing after a few minutes of it, then he woke up when I laughed! Wiggled around, put his legs up, arms behind his head and fell back asleep! We got a picture of him lounging in my uterus lol! Using my organs as a hammock! It's the last page in my journal the picture. xD It was a funny ultrasound.


----------



## lynne192

awwww sweet hun lol think my baby will be lazy lol


----------



## frantastic20

Evening all... Love the upside down pic Smile!

Has anyone else had any dental problems since becoming pregnant? I've had loads of problems with my bottom left molar and I've been again tonight and the dentist said it has to come out... :cry:

I have no idea what to do about it... I'm going back to have it removed on Thursday but I hate the idea of a big gap there! I already cried pathetically about it all when I got home so I'm trying to be a bit more practical and work out a solution now!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I've had my gums pulling away from my teeth, and my two wisdom teeth are coming through randomly, which is fine except they're scratching my cheeks so my jaw is all swelled up. :( My mouth is not a happy place right now!


----------



## frantastic20

Glad it's not just me Alexis! How is Ontario right now? Can't wait until my baby is big enough for us all to visit Canada!! Gives me plenty of time to save I guess...!


----------



## Charlotteee

Scan went great. Baby is measuring 12+2 so been put forward 4 days and am now due the 16th September.

I am also part of the upside down baby group! Haha! She turned after a bit though.

Baby was awkward and kept showing its bum so she had me roll over and jump up and down to get her to move lol. She finally got all the measurements. The fluid at the back of the neck is 1.6mm I think she said so nice and low. I've had the blood test for down syndrome done. If its high risk I'll hear back within a week, if not it will be 3 weeks ish.

Now then, my BMI is over 30. So I have to see the consultant on Monday to find out if I will be allowed midwife led care or if it will be all consultant led. I'll be gutted if its consultant led because I won't be allowed to have the baby at the birthing center and I think that's my water birth out too :cry:
I have also got a diabetes test on the 18th June due to my BMI so have to starve myself from 10pm. 

And the last bit, I had a trace of protein in my urine but she said not to worry as its probably nothing. She's sent it off for testing though. So here is baby O'Sullivan :)

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/419827_10150658414289127_743864126_9267868_2131973220_n.jpg

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/419827_10150658414259127_743864126_9267867_135186951_n.jpg

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/419827_10150658414344127_743864126_9267869_386701330_n.jpg

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/419827_10150658414354127_743864126_9267870_45785365_n.jpg

Gender guesses? Everyone has said girl so far

xxx


----------



## frantastic20

Great pics Charlotte! I have my consultant appointment on Tuesday too (too embarrassed to even mention what my BMI is!)... The midwife told me they might listen to the heartbeat so I'm hoping they do!


----------



## Charlotteee

It really bugs me the whole bmi thing, I'm only 13.7 stone so not exactly huge. Blahhh BMI sucks hun xx


----------



## seaweed eater

I would guess girl too, Charlotte. So glad the scan went well!! :happydance:


----------



## Jessy16

Charlotte, I'm guessing boy!

Today I haven't been at school and I've been so productive :happydance: I've decided where I'm giving birth, started to draw up a birth plan, decided on a stroller, spoke to FOB about what he wants for the baby and now I need to find a name for the little one. 

There's nothing like being prepared 6 months early! :rofl:


----------



## lynne192

fantastic pictures hun :D


----------



## Ezza BUB1

all the scan pics look fantastic im so jealous!!! i still gotta wait for my proper 12 weeks scan now as i went last week but baby measuring to small so once im booked into the melbourne hospital (coz i moved) then i will get my scan date... im booked in for the 19th march in brisbane but hopefully i can get in for melbourne rather than fly home see how i go huh

hope everyone is doing good xoxo


----------



## WantaBelly

I'm loving all of these scan pics...... Congrats everyone!!


----------



## Smile181c

BMI sucks ass, seriously. It's so outdated! 

Jessy - I'm as organised as you are too :haha: I like to be prepared!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Looks like I'm not the only one with BMI issues! I'll be absolutely gutted if I can't go to my local birthing centre. My BMI is only 31.97 so not massively over. It was 36.89 when I first got referred to a fertility specialist and they made me feel like shit about my weight and it feels like after all thr hard work I put in to lose weight I'm still bring made to feel shitty. I won't even be able to give birth in my home town if I have to have consultant lead care. Sorry about the rant, it's just upsetting xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

Great pics Charlotte x


----------



## holywoodmum

Congatulations Jessy :)
Charlotte, glad scan went well. I've been BMI just nder 30 in all three pregnancies - I think it sucks somewhat weighing you at 12 weeks, when you've already had two months to gain weight! Can't see you scan pics at work :(
Ezza, hope you can get your new hospital worked out ok and not have to travel back!


----------



## lynne192

wow jessy very productive i am too scare to even touch on that stuff and with DS i wrote my birth plan at 28week. wont likely do it any early than that although baby does already have his/her name.


----------



## Jessy16

Name for the baby is the one thing I am struggling with. I've looked at all the baby name websites and nothing seems to be 'sticking' out at me. Thankfully I've got a while left to find the name!


----------



## lynne192

we have names as we're naming baby after my OH's grandparents, his grandfather passed away in august so if its a boy even more reason baby will be called after him if its male. but we'll see :D


----------



## Jessy16

I considered naming the baby, if it's a boy, after my father who passed away 3 and a half years ago. My siblings felt it wasn't right to do so (even to use his name, Brian, as a middle name) while my mom said it was up to me. I'm not going to do it out of respect for the wishes of my brothers and sisters, who don't want me to do it, so it's back to square one as far as names are concerned.

I like Annabelle, as it's uncommon where I live, but I'm trying to avoid A, E and J names as most of my immediate family have names beginning with these letters. I'll find a name eventually!


----------



## lynne192

thats strange about naming bab after our father being offencive i would crack up at that personally. my son is named after my uncle, my great grandfather, i wanted to name him after my grandfather who died when i was just little girl bt my father has same name and we aren't that close so it went out for my son's name

this baby is getting all family names:

For boy he will have his great grand father's name (my OH's grandfather) his grandpa's name (OH's dad also passed away) my OH's name and then a name we have picked from our scottish heritage,...

For girl she will have her great grand mother's name (OH's grandmother Still alive but almost 100) her grandma's name (OH's mother still alive) her great aunties name (OH's aunie as she has done so much for us) and her great grandfather's 2nd last name which was a girls name lol (OH's grand father who passed) 

if that makes sense. 

i like long names my DS is called

James Samuel Jonathan Leo *second name*


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm thinking wyatt or liam if it's a boy. and lorelai if it's a girl.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

we're doing Willow for a girl and Colton for a boy 

I like your name choice Alexis xx


----------



## lynne192

anyone got sharp shotting pains in their lower side? like a stitch?


----------



## seaweed eater

Just had our NT scan at nearly 13 weeks, and it looks like we're having a BOY!! :happydance: :yipee: I've been thinking it was a boy all along so I'm very excited. The tech was very careful to say it's not certain yet, but she sounded confident and I thought I saw a boy nub too.

Baby is looking great and low risk, which is a huge relief...however, I was told my placenta is positioned very low at the moment. Anyone else hear this? I was also told not to worry about it because they often move up by around 20 weeks...I really hope so because I don't want to have a C-section, but I will have one if that's what it takes to get baby out safely.

I will post photos later. The nub is not very apparent in the photos, but you all can see what you think.


----------



## Jessy16

Seaweed Eater (I love your username btw!), you seem happy that it's likely you're having a boy so congratulations.

I'm still deciding whether to find out the sex or not. I'd love to have the surprise when I've given birth but I don't know if I can wait!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

im definatly wanting to find out the sex.... i like to be prepared and get loads of cool boy or girl clothes the stuff for either or are so plain and boring and my baby is gonna rock out with all the hip clothes hahaha plus i wanna start planning for the nursery as soon as i can. my hubby wasnt sure if he wanted to know .. said he would like a surprise (so would I ) but would also like to know so its settled we are finding out as soon as we can YIPPPPEEE!!!

as for names i have so many that i like but none are really to do with my/hubbys family ... the only one would be my hubbys middle name which is his grandfathers names .. its Archibald i love it shortened to Archer or Archie but not so keen on the full name ... MIL really wants me to use it but im just not sure.

for a boy my fave is Carter 
for a girl my fave is Pyper, Paige or Poppy but i also have loads of others im pretty sure im haveing a boy and im stuck on carter but dont really have any others so i need to get my thinking cap on 

hope your all well... im waiting to hear back from hospital now so well see


----------



## seaweed eater

I would have been absolutely thrilled either way, just really wanted to find out!! And I knew there was a good chance we wouldn't get a solid guess at this point. Just happy to know it's likely to be one or the other :lol:

Here's our kiddo! (That brighter line in the first photo is _not_ the nub, I think; I can't tell whether the nub is visible or not. Think it is not visible in the second photo but feel free to tell me otherwise!)


----------



## bbygurl719

hi everyone ive been reading this thread since u guys started it. i had my daughter in nov 2011. but i just happened to see something i wanted to comment on. but first congratz on all of ur pregnancies. seaweedeater when i was pregnant with my daughter i got told at my 12 week scan that i had a low laying placenta (placenta previa) u will get extra scans due to this to see if its moving. mine moved every 4 weeks when we got our scans. by 20 weeks it was 1 cm away from my cervix which still wasnt good but better than it being fully over the cervix.. by 24 weeks it was 2+ cms away were that wanted it so u have a really good chance of it moving. that say ur placenta itself doesnt move its ur uteraus moving which makes it be higher. u will also probably have an anterior placenta (in the front) due to it. which is no big deal!! but with placenta preivia u have a chance of bleed (not trying to scare u just trying to give u a heads up) but for me i had it really bad and never bleed once so i hope ur just as lucky as i am.. congratz on ur pregnancy!!


----------



## WantaBelly

Seaweed, I found out at exactly 12 wks 6 days that I was having a boy and he is now 17 months old and getting into EVERYTHING! I knew the second the dr started looking 'down there' that he was definitely a boy! And at my 12 week scan with my now 5 month old daughter I pretty much knew she was a girl due to the 'lack of' what I saw down there...... I don't knnow if this has any relevence on anything but I have 2 boys and 5 girls and each of my girls almost ALWAYS had their legs crossed during the ultrasounds.


----------



## seaweed eater

bbygurl719 said:


> hi everyone ive been reading this thread since u guys started it. i had my daughter in nov 2011. but i just happened to see something i wanted to comment on. but first congratz on all of ur pregnancies. seaweedeater when i was pregnant with my daughter i got told at my 12 week scan that i had a low laying placenta (placenta previa) u will get extra scans due to this to see if its moving. mine moved every 4 weeks when we got our scans. by 20 weeks it was 1 cm away from my cervix which still wasnt good but better than it being fully over the cervix.. by 24 weeks it was 2+ cms away were that wanted it so u have a really good chance of it moving. that say ur placenta itself doesnt move its ur uteraus moving which makes it be higher. u will also probably have an anterior placenta (in the front) due to it. which is no big deal!! but with placenta preivia u have a chance of bleed (not trying to scare u just trying to give u a heads up) but for me i had it really bad and never bleed once so i hope ur just as lucky as i am.. congratz on ur pregnancy!!

Thanks so much for the info. :hugs: Yes, I thought it might be anterior, but apparently according to the report sheet they gave me it's posterior, so that's cool...not totally sure of the implications of that but I guess it's easier to feel movement with a posterior one?

Anyway, I guess the most important thing is for the previa to resolve. I have a friend who's in her third trimester now who had it earlier on, and she did have some bleeding as a result of it, but hers moved up. The report doesn't even say anything about it and they didn't recommend an extra scan, but when I asked the tech she did tell me it was very low...she said they don't actually diagnose previas this early so we should just wait and see...so it sounds like they are not that worried about it, but I'm still glad I know so I can avoid sex and be careful, and that I'll know in case I do have a bleed.

Thanks for sharing your experiences. :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

One other thing, bbygurl, if you don't mind, do/did you have a retroverted uterus by any chance? I only have a sample size of two but my friend and I both have retroverted uteruses and have or had low-lying placentas, so I wonder whether the things are related.


----------



## lynne192

i have my booking in appointment and scan today i am worried but i have been listening to the baby's heart beat most nights so should be alright i hope....


----------



## Mrs M

Hi, I had my 12 week scan yesterday and they changed my due date to the 15th! Only 1 day out!
He/she was been a little wriggler and not doing what the sonographer wanted but she managed to get measurements. We didn't get a good pic as baby was looking down on scan photo but the main thing is everything looked great! x


----------



## lynne192

fantastic news mrs M :D


----------



## miss malteser

Seaweed Eater - yay!! another little boy (probably) on this thread!! Are you going to start buying any boy stuff or going to wait until the 20 week scan to find our for sure? I went shopping to buy my first little bits and pieces after my scan but still bought unisex stuff just in case!

Miss M - congrats on your healthy little wriggler. It´s such a relief to know everything is ok isn´t it?


----------



## Mrs M

Thanks and yes it's such a relief to know everything is ok. When she was scanning me she was really pressing hard on my tummy and today it's a little sore. Has anyone else experienced this? While she was doing the scan my bladder was so full that she said I had to go to the toilet and let some out. Il know for next time not to drink as much. x


----------



## miss malteser

That sounds really similar to my experience. I have a retroverted uterus so having a full bladder actually made it harder for her to see LO instead of easier and she sent me off to the loo too! She also had to press down really hard. I didn´t get any aches or pains afterwards but it was pretty uncomfortable at the time.


----------



## seaweed eater

Mrs M, so great to hear more good news! :happydance: In mine the tech had to push down very hard too, I guess due to my uterus shape (she complained about that a lot :lol:), and I felt a little achy afterward, especially the first couple times I went to the bathroom. I think my bladder was just sore from all the pressure both inside and outside. It seems to have faded a day later so I'm not worried about it.


----------



## seaweed eater

Miss Malteser, good question. I haven't really started buying stuff yet, so I think I will just wait for 20 weeks! But if I were to start now, I think I would probably get boy stuff that could be returned in 2 months in case the guess is wrong :lol:


----------



## JellyBeann

I'm in love with the name Luna but DH doesn't like it :(


----------



## Mrs M

Thanks! Il see how I feel tomorrow. I'm not in any pain, just feels a little uncomfortable but hopefully it will feel better tomorrow. Think it was just the amount of pressure she put on my bladder. x


----------



## bbygurl719

seaweedeater. i dont think i have a retroverted uterus i was never told i did so i have no clue


----------



## lynne192

if you had a retroverted uterus you would know about it hun techs and such hate them x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Loving everyones pics, soooo cute! 

I had my 12 week scan today! Everything was perfect, I'm measuring 12+4 now so my due date is now the 16th Sepetember. This little bugger definitely didn't want to play ball, it took her ages to get the measurements and a good pic. I even had to get up and walk and jump about to try and get the little thing to move, it was really funny though. I have now decied on a nickname for baby but OH thinks I'm being tight. I'm calling bump Grendel for now after the monster with the big head in the film Bewulf, it's head is massive to be fair and I think it's quite funny :haha:


----------



## Charlotteee

We have the same due date! And the same naughty little babies haha xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

I hope it's not a sign of things to come lol x


----------



## Jessy16

20 week scan booked for May 8th :happydance:


----------



## holywoodmum

Jessy, loads of time to pick names - we didn't decide on a boys name until 40+ weeks either time! 
Seaweed eater, Mrs M and Taz... glad the scans went well!

As for me, feeling tired, emotional and just about broken. 
DD1 has been vomiting today, but the childminder didn't call me, which is fine, I don't mind, but I'm meant to be going out tonight for leaving meal with mummy chums, and now I don't know if I can leave her :( She hasn't vomited since about 3.30, so about 3 hours ago, and has had some toast and water, so I'm hoping we're past the worst, but it's the one thing I've been dreading since DH went away... just hope DD2 and I can stay germ free :dohh:


----------



## WantaBelly

Can't wait to hear back from you Lynne.......


----------



## Elhaym

Congrats on the 12 week scans Taz/seaweed/Mrs M! everyone seems to be doing well :) 5 days till mine...... getting a bit scared now!

Hope it went well lynne x


----------



## lynne192

Today&#8217;s appointment was long, we got there at 12:30 and had my scan right away, the tech asked if a doctor could train on me so that was good as we got a 45min scan instead of a 5-10min one :D we got to see so much more of the baby, we got to see him/her kicking really stretching his or her legs and he/she kept trying to kick the prop as it was trying to sleep, then it started scratching its head and face before waving its arms about above its head and such and then finally sucking its hand and them thumb lol was really great they looked at the brain which was very detailed they said for gestation its brain was well developed and the doctor said it was a perfect baby :D We then went to see the midwife who did my bloods :( checked my BP and went through our whole medical history gave us our bounty pack and such which was nice :D then got to meet my consultant, she put me on the high risk pregnancy team which was good I guess and referred me to foetal medicine which means I will have to be seen every 2-4weeks and will get scanned at the moment every 4 weeks. she wants this because I have rhesus sensitivity and my antibodies are high etc. but she&#8217;s going to check that also put me down for testing on diabetes because my PCOS, she's booked me in for my 16week scan and appointment which is good, also got my 22week appointment with the anaesthesiology (as I am allergic to a lot of anaesthetics etc.) and got my 23week anti-d appointment, been told to start pshyio asap.... and she's considering putting me on heparin blood thinners..... Think that&#8217;s everything but more than likely forgot something was there for over 3 hours lol came home now I am tired as hell just want to sleep all in all I had 9viles of blood taken :(
My EDD is now 21st september as they put me forward a day so 12weeks tomorrow :D
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/potential%20McPherson/IMG_3205.jpg


----------



## WantaBelly

Congratulations 
lynne, thats WONDERFUL news!


----------



## seaweed eater

That's great Lynne, so glad it went well :happydance:


----------



## kissyfacelala

eeeekkk! so nervous my 14 week scan is tomorrow morning! 12 hours from now! can't wait to see my babies again! 5 weeks ago was my 9 week scan...I bet I will see a huge difference!!


----------



## seaweed eater

kissyfacelala said:


> eeeekkk! so nervous my 14 week scan is tomorrow morning! 12 hours from now! can't wait to see my babies again! 5 weeks ago was my 9 week scan...I bet I will see a huge difference!!

Absolutely, they will look so much like little people now, you will be amazed :cloud9:


----------



## Elhaym

Good luck kissyface, I can't wait to see adorable twin baby pics :D


----------



## kateKate

Hi everyone :)
Gosh I haven't got on here again for ages. I had my 13 week scan 8 days ago. Really was amazing to see baby bouncing about moving hands and feet. Made it all feel real. I got four beautiful photos but can't post them from my phone. Such a relief to know hat everything looks good. Phew!

6 weeks today till the 20 week scan. Can't wait to know what gender I'm having.

Oh and my due date is spot on. Delighted. 

How is everyone getting on? Anyone's bumps really showing now?


----------



## Elhaym

Hi kate, I'm glad your scan went well :) happy 2nd tri!

I'm not too bad, nausea and heartburn much better but still tired. Still waiting for my 12 week scan on the 13th :) how are you feeling? x


----------



## kateKate

Hi hun. Feeling better than 1st tri for sure. Not feeling sick as much. More energy too :)
Still pretty tired tho and wretching a bit. 

Good luck with your scan xxx


----------



## miss malteser

kateKate said:


> How is everyone getting on? Anyone's bumps really showing now?

I have a very little bump although sometimes it just looks more like I´ve put a bit of weight on but as I´m normally a size 8-10 and haven´t put weight on anywhere else I´m pretty sure it´s all baby!:thumbup: I´ve read that a lot of people´s bumps get bigger in the evening, mine certainly gets really hard then, but I´ve also noticed that my bump is tiny when I wake up but when I get out of the shower (about 15 mins after waking) it´s really pronounced and hard! DH couldn´t believe the size of it this morning! It does become a little less firm during the day before before it hardens up at night again. Has anyone else noticed the same thing? :shrug:


----------



## kasey c

Off to my 2nd MW appointment in 25 mins :) hopefully everything will be fine. Kissyface - hope your scan goes well - look forward to your update :) Kate - glad to hear your scan went well :) and that you are feeling better now. Elhaym- not too much longer to wait for your scan - hope all goes well on Tuesday!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

So I got my 12 week scan on thurs 15th march this will be my second one so here's hoping bubs growing strong now


----------



## Diamonddust

Hello to all you yummy mummies to be! I's been ages since I posted (since the loss) although I have been peeking to see how everyone is coming along! so wonderful to read about all of the recent and up coming scans! :flower:

I'm back at the fertility unit on the 15th hoping for a BFP this year and a sticky bean!! hope you all wont mond me stopping by and saying hello even though i'm out of the September baby boom! 

best wishes to all 
Lors xxxx


----------



## seaweed eater

miss malteser said:


> kateKate said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone getting on? Anyone's bumps really showing now?
> 
> I have a very little bump although sometimes it just looks more like I´ve put a bit of weight on but as I´m normally a size 8-10 and haven´t put weight on anywhere else I´m pretty sure it´s all baby!:thumbup: I´ve read that a lot of people´s bumps get bigger in the evening, mine certainly gets really hard then, but I´ve also noticed that my bump is tiny when I wake up but when I get out of the shower (about 15 mins after waking) it´s really pronounced and hard! DH couldn´t believe the size of it this morning! It does become a little less firm during the day before before it hardens up at night again. Has anyone else noticed the same thing? :shrug:Click to expand...

Yes! I've been wondering why it gets harder sometimes. I read that B-H contractions actually start as early as week 6 (they just can't be felt until 2nd tri or later) so I was thinking maybe it was that. But it's true that I've noticed it more in the evening. Maybe it has to do with bloating somehow...but it doesn't actually change size or shape. :shrug:


----------



## Jessy16

I'm 12 weeks tomorrow :happydance:

I haven't got the slightest bit of a bump and thankfully, morning sickness seems to have come and gone! I have been very lucky so far. I haven't yet told my school I'm expecting, I'm not sure when I will either. 

When are you telling your employers, if you haven't already?


----------



## miss malteser

seaweed eater said:


> miss malteser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kateKate said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone getting on? Anyone's bumps really showing now?
> 
> I have a very little bump although sometimes it just looks more like I´ve put a bit of weight on but as I´m normally a size 8-10 and haven´t put weight on anywhere else I´m pretty sure it´s all baby!:thumbup: I´ve read that a lot of people´s bumps get bigger in the evening, mine certainly gets really hard then, but I´ve also noticed that my bump is tiny when I wake up but when I get out of the shower (about 15 mins after waking) it´s really pronounced and hard! DH couldn´t believe the size of it this morning! It does become a little less firm during the day before before it hardens up at night again. Has anyone else noticed the same thing? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! I've been wondering why it gets harder sometimes. I read that B-H contractions actually start as early as week 6 (they just can't be felt until 2nd tri or later) so I was thinking maybe it was that. But it's true that I've noticed it more in the evening. Maybe it has to do with bloating somehow...but it doesn't actually change size or shape. :shrug:Click to expand...

I´ve read that the changes in the evening are just because of what we´ve eaten and drunk through the day and the fact that there is trapped wind which doesn´t have as much space as before! During the night everything returns to normal which is why we wake up with a soft little bump again! Doesn´t explain why my bump gets so big in the shower though...:shrug:


----------



## Elhaym

Hi diamonddust! Glad you're doing ok, I hope its not too long till you get a bfp :hugs: good luck at your appointment!

I have a bloaty belly sort of thing but not a proper bump, I can suck most of it in, LOL! It's soft. when I relax it does look like a bump though! can't wait till its not a secret any more and I can stop holding it in and let it all hang out :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

A lot of my managers guessed, I'm very very tiny and have this round belly lol. I also went from an A cup to a D now. Very obvious! lol. They're fine with it.


----------



## lynne192

awww lucky you i am an A cup usually and still an A cup at this stage with DS i was C cup :cry: 

i am not 12weeks though :D


----------



## holywoodmum

Lynne, glad your appointment went well, saw the update on FB :) and happy 12 weeks :)
Kissyface, how exciting for your scan tomorrow! Keep us updated!
Kate, glad your scan was good!
Ezza, not long til your scan :happydance:
Diamonddust, lovely to hear from you :) Hope your appointment next week goes well, and you get your BFP v soon x
Jessy, happy 12 weeks! I would tell your school sooner rather than later - if there are any outbreaks of illness, they would have to send you home. A friend had her DS while at school last year, and had to have 3 weeks home study cos of chicken pox outbreak. Are you planning to go back to school after the baby is born? Have any others been in your situation, so you have an idea how to expect them to react?

as for me, same old, same old. DD1 puking all day yesterday, what joy, seems better today, and no one else has succumbed yet! 
DH home for weekend, we're planning removals and our leaving party :)


----------



## kissyfacelala

.babies are doing great...sonographer was really thorough....he spent half an hour taking lots of shots and examining all details....he showed me the head, eyes, nose and chin and of course heartbeat from each baby...they were both waving and kicking too....

so here are my little lemons....the sweetest things!
 



Attached Files:







baby a 14 weeks.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 6









baby b 14 weeks.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Elhaym

aww yay they look fantastic! Great photos :D x


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hey diamdust ur most welcome anytime the more the merrier I say .... Jessie ull most probably have to tell them at some stage once u start to show I'd say abd then u must get some sort of leaniency becoz of it ... Do u go to same school as father of bub?? If so he best be doting on u :)

I don't have much of a bump at all yet it's there a lil bit but not much I don't think just my normal belly that's always there haha 

Bummer out the sickness done of u r near don't u get sick I hope ur daughter gets better soon hollywoodmum

Kiddy do glad ur scan went well and u got some lovely looking twinnies yay

I'm so looking forward to my scan but I'm super nervous just hope bubs had a good growth spurt so that everything will ve ok fingers crossed

Al in all I'm doing ok except for my diabetes levels playing up a bit but otherwise all good xxx


----------



## lyndsay49

Well what an eventful few days I have had. About 1am Friday morning I woke up and felt really, really ill. I had severe abdo pain and back pain, headache, I was having uncontrollable shaking (rigours) and felt like I was going to collapse. 
I went to my emergency Dr who thought I had a really bad urine infection, but strangely my urine was negative and I didn't have a temperature :shrug: He couldn't hear the babies heartbeat either so he sent me to the womens health unit at the hospital who did a scan and luckily baby was doing great, it was dancing about and all sorts. :cloud9:
They still don't know whats wrong with me. They sent me home and just said come back if I feel worse. I don't feel worse but I dont feel any better, I feel like I could faint at any time and still having some abdo pains. I think if I dont feel better by Monday I wil give my midwife a ring. On the plus side I got some more scan pictures which I will upload, on one baby looks like he/she has 2 finger up!
Sorry for the long post hope all you ladies are doing ok


----------



## holywoodmum

Lovely scan pics kissyface!
Ezza, has your diabetes been hard to control since you got pregnant?
Lyndsay that sounds scary. I'd definitely call your MW. Hope you're feeling better x


----------



## Elhaym

Oh Lyndsay that sounds crappy, maybe a viral infection or something? I agree calling the MW is a good idea just so they know. Hope you feel better soon :flower:

holywood I'm glad your DD is feeling better, poor thing, it's horrible having those sickness bugs! 

AFM I'm sat eating strawberries and cream ice cream while OH is doing the hoovering and sorting the washing out, bless him :haha: I will have to do something nice for him when I'm feeling better and not so tired all the time! x


----------



## Nikki Leigh

I think I'm a plum now! And my NT scan is on Monday--the final hurdle of the first trimester.


----------



## lynne192

lovely scan pictures lynsday :D and i am a plam now too :D now 12weeks 1day :D


----------



## MommaAlexis

How can you tell the difference between food poisoning and morning sickness? :(


----------



## lynne192

food posioning often comes with pains as its your stomach trying to reject the bacteria, and often comes out the other end lol


----------



## Ezza BUB1

My diabetes is nasty at the moment I can't get my levels right and I keep getting hypos :( I hope my baby is ok becoz of this but I really need to get it under control 

How's ur daughter feeling now


----------



## lynne192

thoughts are with you hun my doctor ordered more tests as my blood sugar has been mega low and i am not diabetic


----------



## Jessy16

Kissyfacelala (sorry, I don't know your real name), your scan pictures are amazing. I bet you're excited to be having twins. Are they identical or non identical?

I finish school for summer on June 7, by which time I will be almost 25 weeks and I definitely won't be able to keep it a secret until then as chances are, my bump will give things away! I am currently in 11th grade and so due to enter my senior year in September, but I will take a year out from school. FOB doesn't go to my school, but so far has shown very little interest in the baby. I am hoping that changes sooner rather than later, for the baby's sake rather than my own sake or for his. I don't know of any others that have been in my situation (pregnant while in school), there certainly haven't been any that I can recall, so I don't know how they will react. I should tell them soon though.

Lyndsay, sorry to hear about that, thankfully the baby is fine and you got to see him/her again. Great scan pictures too.

My sister who currently lives in the UK (I am in the US if you didn't know) is planning on returning home in September to spend time with me and the baby once s/he is here. My sister wasn't too pleased when I told her I was expecting; she's my older and very protective sister so I can understand why, so hopefully her visit later in the year will let us bond again.

Are you all having a nice weekend?


----------



## MommaAlexis

My school made girls do online courses instead once they started showing to avoid teasing and also because there's too many stairs and no elevators lol.


----------



## holywoodmum

Nikki Leigh said:


> I think I'm a plum now! And my NT scan is on Monday--the final hurdle of the first trimester.

Good luck for your scan!



Ezza BUB1 said:


> My diabetes is nasty at the moment I can't get my levels right and I keep getting hypos :( I hope my baby is ok becoz of this but I really need to get it under control
> 
> How's ur daughter feeling now

Still moody, but physically fine...



Jessy16 said:


> Kissyfacelala (sorry, I don't know your real name), your scan pictures are amazing. I bet you're excited to be having twins. Are they identical or non identical?
> 
> I finish school for summer on June 7, by which time I will be almost 25 weeks and I definitely won't be able to keep it a secret until then as chances are, my bump will give things away! I am currently in 11th grade and so due to enter my senior year in September, but I will take a year out from school. FOB doesn't go to my school, but so far has shown very little interest in the baby. I am hoping that changes sooner rather than later, for the baby's sake rather than my own sake or for his. I don't know of any others that have been in my situation (pregnant while in school), there certainly haven't been any that I can recall, so I don't know how they will react. I should tell them soon though.
> 
> Lyndsay, sorry to hear about that, thankfully the baby is fine and you got to see him/her again. Great scan pictures too.
> 
> My sister who currently lives in the UK (I am in the US if you didn't know) is planning on returning home in September to spend time with me and the baby once s/he is here. My sister wasn't too pleased when I told her I was expecting; she's my older and very protective sister so I can understand why, so hopefully her visit later in the year will let us bond again.
> 
> Are you all having a nice weekend?

Sounds positive your sister wants to be with you...



MommaAlexis said:


> My school made girls do online courses instead once they started showing to avoid teasing and also because there's too many stairs and no elevators lol.

Wish they'd do that for teachers too!


----------



## lynne192

teenage pregnancy wasn't a huge deal in our school even thought it was catholic lol online highschool classes don't exist here but they can offer home schooling.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeah mine was a catholic school lol. I think it was more of a "school image" thing but hey..  The girls didn't mind it, considering how big and woobly they got. It's a pain running up stairs with like twenty other kids when you're huge.


----------



## lynne192

ah yeah makes sense lol


----------



## Elhaym

Morning everyone. So nervous about tomorrow - in 24 hours time I'll know if I can finally start looking forward or not. So glad I got a 9am appointment, no waiting all day! Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## lyndsay49

Good luck Elhaym, I know it's hard but try and relax and enjoy it. x


----------



## holywoodmum

Elhaym said:


> Morning everyone. So nervous about tomorrow - in 24 hours time I'll know if I can finally start looking forward or not. So glad I got a 9am appointment, no waiting all day! Hope everyone is ok x

Hope it goes well hun x


----------



## kasey c

Elhaym and Nikki Leigh hope your scans go well.
Holywoodmum- glad your daughter is feeling better, hope you had a nice weekend with your OH and daughters.
Lyndsay- hope you are feeling better.
Erin- hope your scan goes well on Thursday - sorry to hear that your diabetes isn't good- hope you can get it under control asap


----------



## holywoodmum

kasey c said:


> Elhaym and Nikki Leigh hope your scans go well.
> Holywoodmum- glad your daughter is feeling better, hope you had a nice weekend with your OH and daughters.
> Lyndsay- hope you are feeling better.
> Erin- hope your scan goes well on Thursday - sorry to hear that your diabetes isn't good- hope you can get it under control asap

Hmm, so much for her being better - poor wee mite was sent home from school today with a fever... Have to go and get her from the childminders now...


----------



## Jellybean2009

Good Morning ladies, 

Just to let you all know I had my 12 week scan last Friday and all is well baby was so active and wouldn't keep still haha.
The lady doing my ultrasound was trying to check the babies neck and was struggling due to active baby made me chuckle but got the measurement in the end, came away with 5 lovely pictures and Ollie was glued to the screen saying Daddy baby and pointing made my heart melt.


----------



## lynne192

very cute :D


----------



## Elhaym

OMG I finally managed to post on the thread! Kept getting an error!

This is my baby :cloud9:

https://img37.imageshack.us/img37/5938/imag0088resized.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

scan was amazing, baby was rolling and kicking and gave us a wave :cloud9: NT 1.7mm which I am OK with, will get results from bloods in a week or two.

Cannot tell you how relieved I am! Due date been brought 1 day forward to 24th, my OH's birthday :haha: and he/she already has his pointy nose, LMAO!

Boy seems to be most popular gender guess so far! 20 week scan on 8th May so will find out then.

Hope everyone is OK! xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Jellybean2009 said:


> Good Morning ladies,
> 
> Just to let you all know I had my 12 week scan last Friday and all is well baby was so active and wouldn't keep still haha.
> The lady doing my ultrasound was trying to check the babies neck and was struggling due to active baby made me chuckle but got the measurement in the end, came away with 5 lovely pictures and Ollie was glued to the screen saying Daddy baby and pointing made my heart melt.

Glad it went well! Very cute from DS :) We didn't take C or Bfor ours, I'm not sure she could have dealt with all the waiting aruond - it took 2.5 hours in the end!



Elhaym said:


> OMG I finally managed to post on the thread! Kept getting an error!
> 
> This is my baby :cloud9:
> 
> https://img37.imageshack.us/img37/5938/imag0088resized.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> scan was amazing, baby was rolling and kicking and gave us a wave :cloud9: NT 1.7mm which I am OK with, will get results from bloods in a week or two.
> 
> Cannot tell you how relieved I am! Due date been brought 1 day forward to 24th, my OH's birthday :haha: and he/she already has his pointy nose, LMAO!
> 
> Boy seems to be most popular gender guess so far! 20 week scan on 8th May so will find out then.
> 
> Hope everyone is OK! xx

Great pic! glad it went well :) 


As for me, I have my 16 week appt today (at 15+2) at the hospital, so I can get my thyriod levels back and see if my meds need changed. I'm hoping I might get a wee sneaky scan as I'll be in consultant room with ultrasound there!


----------



## lynne192

:D great news nat :D


----------



## Elhaym

Still can't believe it is real - walking around in a daze remembering them rolling about on the screen, just the most amazing thing I've ever seen!

Jellybean I'm glad yours went well, your DS sounds adorable :)

Holywood good luck today, I hope you manage to get a scan, baby will have grown so much by now! x


----------



## JellyBeann

:hi: Had my scan yesterday...all is fine!! I'm currently 12+3 and DD is 23rd September, the day before my birthday!!


----------



## Elhaym

Woohoo! Lovely photo :) due day before me!

Just booked my 16 week appt so all appts sorted till 20 weeks now - the halfway point, eeek! Early Sept ladies it won't be long till your 20 week scans now will it, I'm so excited for everyone! x


----------



## lynne192

well timed lol and great picture xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Looking good jellybeann!

He offered ti do a scan, who am I to say no!
I'm 15+2 today but head circumference measured 17 weeks! Tummy circumference measured 16 weeks... Dunno if pic will work trying to do it from phone.
 



Attached Files:







427125_10150673257013872_506553871_9298947_1186340827_n.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lynne192

aww lovely hun are they moving you forward?


----------



## Elhaym

amazing photo! :D


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Look at all these amazing scan pics!!!

We had a diagnostic scan today and the tech offered to check for gender.. Baby B had their legs lightly closed, but Baby A showed us their stuff and it's a definite BOY!!!

These are Baby A's pics:


Spoiler
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1323.jpg
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1324.jpg

Baby B was being VERY stubborn and we couldn't get a decent shot! :(

Baby A's HB was 145bpm, and measured 15w6d. Baby B's HB was 156bpm & measured 15w6d. Both babies weigh 4 oz each, DR said they are growing perfectly :happydance:

Here's a quick video DH took while we were in there:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/th_100_0093.jpg

We have our official gender scan scheduled for March 28th (2weeks) and we'll get a 3d & 4d scan, can't wait!

My belly is measuring 19weeks :shock:


----------



## Jessy16

How are you all feeling? I've had a few days of morning sickness but thankfully nothing too bad and knock on wood, it stays away. I don't feel the slightest bit pregnant, I'm sure I am (ha!) but I just don't feel it. 

I'm finding that girls names are easier to think of than boys by a mile. My favorite girls names so far are Annabelle, Cora, Leah and Grace. Boys list so far is non existant, whoops!


----------



## Jessy16

FloridaGirl21, amazing pictures. Aside from the fact there are two babies, how different are multiple pregnancies to just a singleton pregnancy? I know multiples usually come before their due date too. 

I'm assuming your twins are non identical as you know the sex of one but not the other?


----------



## frantastic20

Hey all... Some amazing scan pictures, and lots of them!

I had my consultant appt yesterday morning... It was horrible as he was really patronising and disinterested. I cried when I got out but luckily my best friend works at the hospital so I went to see her. She said that particular dr is horrid to staff too.

Anyway, to cheer myself up I booked a private gender scan for this Friday! :happydance: So in 2 days' time I will know what we're having - so exciting! I found a place with a special offer so it's £50... I really was tormenting myself, thinking it was money I could be spending on beanie, but the consultant pushed me over the edge! And since my birthday is next Fri, it is an early present!

Anyway, time for bed. Hope everyone is feeling great! :thumbup:


----------



## lynne192

what company are doing ur private scan?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

the babies are in separate sacs, but apparently there is still a chance they could be identical. I really don't feel like they are though. My intuition say that they are fraternal.. Intuition also says Baby B is a girl :)

Twins do come early in most cases... I'm 15weeks, but my tummy is measuring 19weeks (if it were a singleton pregnancy). I know I'm supposed to get more scans than a singleton to make sure that the babies are growing at the same pace.. I'm not sure what else really is different.. :shrug:


----------



## frantastic20

Just watched your video Ysa - how cute!!! And so cool to see the two babies!

Lynne - I'm going to Meet Your Baby - other people on here have said they're good. Not sure if they're anywhere else except Leeds though.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Helloo to all my lovely ladies!! I am so freaking HAPPY I had my official 12 week scan and everything has come up trumps!! HE (coz i think its a he) is absoloutly PERFECT!! measuring 13weeks1day which matches up to my last scan and the tech has said he is healthy and looking really good for gestation age!! She said he is super photogenic and has a perfect profile ... (ofcourse he is perfect)!! so Brain is growing right for age and so is everything else at this stage (thankgod)

I had the NT tests done and have to call back in a week to get the report, however the lady said looking at the measurments and my age its all leaning towards no probs at all...... just gotta match up to bloods now but i am so releived!! I am mainly releived to see a lil hearbeat going crazy in there!!

ive decided im going to buy a doppler to listen away whenever i feel like it so ebay here i come.

I got 2 photos printee out but they arent that great but I also got a DVD which is just the coolest thing EVER.... i have watched it so many times today and i can pause and take prints off the dvd so ive ended up getting some really good ones which i will post now 

YIPPEEEEEEE!!! i am seriously so HAPPY right now i feel like i could walk on water!! some more exciting news is that I am officially announcing on Facebook today so im excited for loads of responses yay

any gender guesses are most welcome as i reckon im having a boy but the tech said it would only be a guess if she were to tell me today so im gonna go again soon dont think i can wait till 20 weeks eeeeek i wanna start proper shopping hahaha

hope you are all fabulous coz i sure as hell am :happydance::happydance::happydance: baby:dust: :dust: to all xoxo
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1202[2].jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1204[1].jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1205[1].jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1208[1].jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1209[1].jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Ezza BUB1

OMG by the way look at everyone elses lovely lil babies how awesome ..... we must all be kinda close to around the same due dates etc it all happening ..... yahoooo 

loving all the pics keep em coming xox


----------



## piratetwinkie

Name (just first)? Victoria

How old are you? 21

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? September 25th. Concieved somewhere around january 1st to the seventh. Last period on december twentieth

What # child is this for you? 1

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Boy

Are you finding out the gender? in eight weeks :)

How many months were you TTC? Two months after i quit birth control

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Prenatals


----------



## Ezza BUB1

piratetwinkie said:


> Name (just first)? Victoria
> 
> How old are you? 21
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? September 25th. Concieved somewhere around january 1st to the seventh. Last period on december twentieth
> 
> What # child is this for you? 1
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Boy
> 
> Are you finding out the gender? in eight weeks :)
> 
> How many months were you TTC? Two months after i quit birth control
> 
> Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Prenatals

Welcome babe and massive congrats on your lil bundle of joy.... ennjoy the ride i know i am :)


----------



## Charlotteee

Congrats to everyone :)

As for me, my app on my phone worked out that I conceived on christmas day :cloud9:

Woke up this morning and one side of my stomach was rock hard!!! Anyone else get this before they have a wee because it went after that xx


----------



## Elhaym

LOVING all the pics! FG, congrats on your boy :) can't wait for the gender scans coming up!

frantastic, I went to Meet your Baby in my last pregnancy, they were fantastic and great prices too compared to babybond etc! :)

Welcome Victoria and congrats! :flower: 

Charlotte I've never had that! Is it too early for braxton hicks I wonder? Maybe your bladder was pushing everything upwards and squeezing your organs tighter, haha x


----------



## Charlotteee

Not sure, it wasn't painful anyway, well it was because i was bursting for a wee!! Lol xx


----------



## Charlotteee

I have a shopping list!!!

https://www.newlook.com/shop/maternity/clothing/maternity-hands-off-the-bump-tee_231692310
https://www.newlook.com/shop/maternity/clothing/maternity-whats-kickin-slogan-ttoshirt_248395710
https://www.newlook.com/shop/maternity/clothing/maternity-mamasauras-tee_237820401
https://www.newlook.com/shop/maternity/clothing/maternity-34in-bootcut-jeans_238856545
https://www.newlook.com/shop/maternity/clothing/maternity-34in-bootcut-jeans_238838841
https://www.newlook.com/shop/maternity/clothing/maternity-34in-button-smart-trousers_225289801
https://www.newlook.com/shop/maternity/clothing/denim-short_240900045
https://www.newlook.com/shop/maternity/clothing/maternity-2pk-full-length-leggings_238416801

Gonna email OH and see how nice he wants to be hahahaha xxx


----------



## lynne192

gutted no working style trousers in my size on new look :cry: i already live in my maternity wear lol


----------



## miss malteser

You´re already in maternity wear??

If the trousers are for now would it not be easier to just get a pair in the next size up from your ususal size? The majority of maternity wear is made with a big bump in mind. As our bumps are still pretty small (or almost non existent!!) normal trousers should still be fine although in a size bigger to accommodate a bit of weight gain and a small tummy.

Loving everyone´s scan photos! x


----------



## jenny25

Afternoon ladies it's been ages since I've posted in here lol xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

No my bump is quite big hun, will post pic later xx


----------



## lynne192

been in materinity wear since 6th week sooooo much more confortable get a wear out the clothes and if i buy next size up would be buying new trousers ever few weeks lol my girth has increased from a size 6/8 to 12 in last 6weeks. i keep having to buy new underwear even the 12 is getting tight lol my pregnancy trousers have the things kids have in them where they can increase or decrease the waist size with electic straps they are great :D


----------



## 17thy

lynne192 said:


> gutted no working style trousers in my size on new look :cry: i already live in my maternity wear lol

I'm exactly as far along as you and I've been in maternity pants and undies for a few weeks now. I'll post a pic of my bump too.


----------



## Elhaym

I'm just on clothes the next size up for now, got some cheap stuff from primark for work. I have a belly but I can suck most of it in so assuming its mainly bloat and the extra food I've been eating :haha:


----------



## mummyb1

Hi I was just wondering if I could be added to the list please I'm due 5th September :)

Name ? Ashlie

How old are you ? 18 

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 5th September 

What # child is this for you? Number 1

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I think it's a boy :blue:

Are you finding out the gender? Yep 18th April :)

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Nope no meds just pregnacare


----------



## miss malteser

I must be the odd one out then! I have a bump but at the moment I don´t seem to have a problem getting into my normal clothes. I tried on some maternity clothes that a friend has lent me the other day and I looked ridiculous! I want a proper bump and to need maternity clothes too! Lol

x


----------



## seaweed eater

I have a definite bump, but it's not big enough that I definitely look pregnant. I had a small waist compared to my hips before so some of my old pants actually fit better now, I don't have to wear a belt :lol: but on some days I wear maternity pants. I actually have more of a problem with tops since my torso was already quite long and now even things that were long enough before don't cover my belly! But I feel relatively lucky with that, because it's easier to find long/loose tops than it is to find good maternity work pants!


----------



## holywoodmum

Lynne, he said they wouldn't do any changes of due date until 20 week scan. I'm pretty certain about how pregnant I am (no way 2 weeks out) as I know I was bfn at 9dpo and bfp at 12dpo...
FG, great pics!
Jessy, I'm the same, girls names come more easily, but I work in a boys school, so quite a few boys name have bad associations for me!
Fran, sorry you had a crappy appointment, but yay for private scan!!
Ezza, lovely pics, very cool that you got a DVD - did you have to pay? I haven't announced on Facebook yet (I heard this is known as being *Facebook Official* on the news - like it's not real unless you've said it on FB! (although I think they were talking about relationship status more than pregnancy!)
Congratulations Victoria and Ashlie!
Miss M, I'm in maternity wear too - I've put on loads of weight, and I have maternity trousers at home so saves buying bigger sizes - I went rapidly frm my 12s to 14 and 16 then maternity!
Hi Jenny :wave:
seaweed eater I'm long in the back too, so I know what you mean about tops!



As for me, I'm officially exhausted, just done my last extra thursday at work, well the teaching part anyway - I now have to stay in for parents evening :(


----------



## Charlotteee

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/430189_10150669052404127_743864126_9302194_2114327401_n.jpg

This was on Sunday xx


----------



## seaweed eater

That is quite a bump, Charlotte! You look great!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm normally a double zero and extra small so my new boobs and belly forced me out of normal clothes. Thankfully I work in an office and all the girls my size brought me maternity clothes and stuff. :)


----------



## lynne192

wow charlotte nice bump mine not soo big yet but apparently mine should take longer because my uterus is so far back?

not best picture but here is my bump lol

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/potential%20McPherson/12w4d.jpg


----------



## lynne192

lucky you on the boob front lol mine haven't changed at all :cry:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I was an A. I'm now a D! ouch!!!!


----------



## lynne192

i was just under an A still under an A lol with DS at this stage i was a C :cry:


----------



## Elhaym

I've not been measured since pregnancy but I'd guess I'm a good B now from an A, I'm happy with them, will miss them when they are gone :haha:


----------



## lynne192

thats why i am sooo sad with Ds i had boobs for the first time stopped bf and they went away now pregnant and nothing were are my promised boobs lol


----------



## PrincessTaz

The one thing I am deffo not loving about pregnancy is me expanding chest, I was already and E cup before so I dread to think how big they're going to end up. It actually scares me :holly:

Also has anyone else noticed their nipples getting darker? I didn't think that would happen until much late on.


----------



## lynne192

yeah got that here not but boobs lol can i steal some of yours taz lol


----------



## PrincessTaz

I would gladly share lol :)


----------



## lynne192

good lol :D lol in a non-freaky way lol


----------



## Jessy16

I haven't changed one bit since falling pregnant, except I have gained 1.5lbs but weight gain is inevitable! No bump, no bigger boobs, nothing. I'm sure it'll come though.

My doctor called me this morning. Apparently I'm getting a 16 week scan :happydance: It's at 9.15am on April 10. I can find out the sex then too, if baby cooperates :thumbup:


----------



## PrincessTaz

Of course in a non-freaky way hehe

yay for the 16 weeks scan Jessy. I'm already counting down to my 20 week one, 6 weeks and 1 day to go.


----------



## lynne192

great news hun i have my 16week scan on 5th april will be 15weeks 6days and hoping to find out the gender


----------



## frantastic20

lol @ all the boob talk... I have the darker nipples and I've gone up a cup size (weirdly, my mum had five bras stashed away in the right size which was extremely handy!).

Charlotte - amazing bump already - I've missed the pictures of your bedroom on facebook and Jennah telling you to tidy it - did you post that one on there and if so, did she comment on your unmade bed? :haha:

In advance of the gender scan tomorrow, I have done the wedding ring test tonight - I got girl from that. However, when DH holds it, we get boy (we've done it twice each tonight!). I'm a bit annoyed because I wanted a definite answer!!! DH has never seen it before though and was utterly freaked out when the ring started moving quite a lot! I should have taken a photo of his face! :dohh:

Anyway, until I got mixed results, I was going to suggest we all did it to see how good a predictor it was! But now I'm not sure... :shrug:


----------



## lynne192

lol good one hun and can't wait to hear about your gender scan


----------



## Ezza BUB1

I did the wedding ring test the other day and I got boy .... That's wat I think I'm
Having to so that good .... Will be nice to see if u or ur hubby are right gl 
I was told now I won't find out till 20weeks bugger that I can't wait that long but hubby is adamant I'm not paying for a scan if it's not neede haha wat does he know I want to start preparing already does he not understand this arrrrgh I'll win just u watch ;)


----------



## 17thy

Name ? Brandi

How old are you ? 19

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? september 21st

What # child is this for you? Number 2

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I think girl

Are you finding out the gender? NEXT FRIDAY! march 23rd

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? No... prenatals


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Ooooh can we change my date to 18th sept now please and thanku in advance


----------



## lynne192

anyone not have a feeling about what their having? i have utterly no clue?


----------



## PrincessTaz

I think I'm having a boy but only because I had a physic reading that said I would have a baby around my 26th birthday and that it would be a baby boy. I'm due on the 16th, my birthday is on the 29th!


----------



## lynne192

lol nice :D i was told by 3 psychics i wouldn't have kids lol well not until my 30's i am in my 20's and got lovely boy and princess angel and pregnant lol just my luck noone can read me lol


----------



## PrincessTaz

yeah I had one before that that said I would get my bfp on 24th April and have a healthy baby in October, that would of been a lovely 7 month pregnancy lol.

I try take it with a pinch of salt but the one that got conception right was really good.

I'm not bothered at all what sex it's gonna be but I think OH wants a daddy's little girl, he doesn't admit to it though.


----------



## lynne192

i have a ds most people think i want a girl but i honestly don't care either way lol :D just wanna know lol


----------



## Jessy16

lynne192 said:


> anyone not have a feeling about what their having? i have utterly no clue?

I have no idea what so ever. It could honestly be a martian, I can't even hazard a guess at the sex. I know I'll be surprised either way.

Is anyone hoping for a specific sex?


----------



## lynne192

same here all i ask is a beating heart and healthy baby sex parts are a plus lol


----------



## 17thy

^here we go, 12 week 6 day bump! (and LO destroying my bathroom in the background haha)


----------



## Jessy16

My almost 7 year old sister would like the baby to be a girl as (and I quote her in saying this) she "would like a baby sister as she is tired of being the youngest". I tried explaining that the baby won't be her sister or her brother but she refuses to accept that and says I'm lying. Kids are funny!


----------



## lynne192

wow hun fantastic bump really is


----------



## Jessy16

17thy, amazing bump!


----------



## lynne192

too cute jessy my sister is 6 and feels weird she's very mature but there is noone inbetween us and i am in my 20's so always feels strange lol she's an auntie for almost 5 lol


----------



## Jessy16

lynne192 said:


> too cute jessy my sister is 6 and feels weird she's very mature but there is noone inbetween us and i am in my 20's so always feels strange lol she's an auntie for almost 5 lol

There is similar age gap between my oldest brother and my youngest sister. There are seven of us in total, five of us are biological siblings plus there's two step siblings in my crazy family. I have a 20 year old brother, 19 year old sister, 19 year old step brother, 16 year old step brother, then there's me, 15 year old brother and then my 6 year old sister. Six of us are close in age then there's little Emma, haha.


----------



## lynne192

cute can i be rude and ask what age you are? we all have different dads so makes more sense lol but weird my sister and son only 18months between us.


----------



## Jessy16

I'm 16 so I have a step brother the same age as me, he's 4 weeks older than me. My biological siblings and I have the same parents and my step brothers are my step dad's children.


----------



## lynne192

aww makes sense lol i am old enough my miles to be my sisters mum so think that makes it werider lol but least your baby have enough aunties and uncles lol


----------



## Ezza BUB1

i reckon Im having a boy but i really dont know its just a feeling really.

WOW 17thy look at your bump for 12 nearly 13 weeks ...i seriously dont even have one apart from my already there pot belly .... which to be honest is rounding and thickening a lil but not really thats a lovely bump!!

i just really wanna find out what we ar having .... reallly wanna start buying specific stuff not just plain and boring stuff hahaha plus wanna start thinking of a theme for my nursery thats gonna be so much fun. i am not working at the moment so i really wanna spend my days making stuff FUN

so the sooner i find out the better but i dont mind wat pops out as long as he/she is healthy and actually arrives


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Jessy16, ive been umming and arhhhing whether to ask but im so interested in how your family took your pregnancy announcment with you being quite young??? how are you coping etc and are you shit scared?? 

also this is silly but i used to watch that show 16 and pregnant i actually got wuite into and its sad to see what some of those girls go through so i hope yours is a wonderful journey without prejudice. did you ever think of trying to make some $$$$ outta your pregnancy and go on that show? hahahaha 

thanks hun just hope everything your going through isnt as hard as that show makes it out to be ... you seem like a lovely young lady with you head screwed on so BEST of luck xxooxxo


----------



## Jessy16

Ezza BUB1 said:


> Jessy16, ive been umming and arhhhing whether to ask but im so interested in how your family took your pregnancy announcment with you being quite young??? how are you coping etc and are you shit scared??
> 
> also this is silly but i used to watch that show 16 and pregnant i actually got wuite into and its sad to see what some of those girls go through so i hope yours is a wonderful journey without prejudice. did you ever think of trying to make some $$$$ outta your pregnancy and go on that show? hahahaha
> 
> thanks hun just hope everything your going through isnt as hard as that show makes it out to be ... you seem like a lovely young lady with you head screwed on so BEST of luck xxooxxo

It's fine, ask away! Thanks for such a nice message too. My mom was devastated and very disappointed, which she didn't hide from me. She is slowly coming around to the idea, very slowly, but I am going to ask her to my 16 week scan so I am hoping it'll give us a chance to grow closer again. My step dad was the same but has been a little more accepting.

My family and I are geographically very distant. My 20 year old brother lives in Colorado, my 19 year old sister is in London and my 19 year old step brother is in the Marines 3 hours away and is set to go to Japan soon. The rest of my family live here in California with me. My step brothers haven't had a lot to say on the pregnancy, they are kind of staying out of it. My older sister was angry with me and disappointed, but like my mom is very slowly coming around to the idea. However she is coming to visit in September to see the baby and I so I'm hoping that'll help things.

I am not with the father of the baby. I never have been and I won't ever be. This alone made it harder for my mom and step dad to accept the pregnancy and FOB has decided he doesn't want anything to do with the baby which again, has made things harder. His parents haven't been too responsive to the pregnancy either but they are aware of it, so I am hoping in time they all come around since the baby is coming whether they like it or not. I want my child to have a 'normal' upbringing with a mother, father and grandparents on both sides so I am hoping things change with FOB and his family for the baby's sake.

I am scared, naturally I am excited but I am scared. While my mom and step dad aren't too pleased with the situation, they are being supportive and so far have been great. When I told them I was pregnant, we did discuss all the options available and they said they were prepared to support me with whichever one I chose. It's hard and I'm sure it's going to get harder but I do have a great family surrounding me and I am so thankful to have them.

As for 16 and Pregnant, my brother said a similar thing to me! While the idea of thousands of dollars sounds great, it's not something I'd consider doing but that's just me. Have you seen Teen Mom? It's a follow on to 16 and Pregnant. One of the girls reportedly got paid $280,000 a year for doing that show. I couldn't do it but each to their own! :thumbup:


----------



## Jessy16

That was more of an essay than a post, haha


----------



## Ezza BUB1

That was a great essay!! hahaha

I am mixed with emotions for you on your family front... its such a BIG thing to have to overcome yourself without the help of the ppl you love so in the sense of your family, so im so glad that your family are in fact being supportive. If they arent pleased (which i do understand) then at tleast they are still helping you along with all thr trials and tribulations. dont forget all us ladies on here are always hear to lend an ear or a hand if you ever need.

its nice to be able to really enjoy this journey however hard it is without ppl judging as i know all to well ppl do in the REAL world and when they properly know you. i hope you have some support from your mates if they know yet?

ONce your precious lil bundle of joy comes into this world it will make all your family go googoo im sure. 

I dont think your the only one scared on here.... im scared every day that i may loose this lil bean but he/she is growing strong at the moment which is the best feeling (i lost a bub last oct :( ) all in all we can be scared for different reasons.... im nervous bout motherhood but i am soooo confident i will be a great mum and i will shower my baby in kisses everyday .. to be honest i just cant wait!!

I know i dont know you in the real world but i commend you for your strength in a situation like this,,,, when i was 16 i honestly dont know what wouldve happend if i fell pregnant...... to be honest i had far to many lucky shots i didnt even go on the pill till i was 17 or 18 and i started young (naughty me, i was 14) tut tut. I honestly wish you alll the love and support in the world and it is a pleasure enjoying thsi journey with you and all of you lovely ladies on here. BNB has been a great help for me over the last 5 months and i am super gratefull

with regards to 16 and pregnant ... i totally understand maybe not being able to broadcast your life to the world .... i probably could coz i am such an extrovert and i thrive on attention ...hahaha plus MULLAH $$$$$ would be so good haha but i understand its not for everyone .. plus some of the girls on there ... i really dont understand wat they were thinking with some of these boys hahaha

Fingers crossed for you that FOB comes round along with his family so that even if your not together as a family your baby still has a father figure..... i am sure one day maybe in the not to distant future you will find a loving partner who will take care of you and bub and live happily ever after :) and enjoy a beautiful white wedding :wedding: with all the trimmings... i love dreaming hhaha

all the best babe and dont forget ...... Rant, cry, smile, laugh, and enjoy this journey along with all of us ... tis fun and we are in for a ride!!

xoxo


----------



## Ezza BUB1

ps jessie, when are you due??? looks like your only a few days behind me :) woot toot!!!

do you have a journal?? i wanna stalk


----------



## 17thy

Jessy16 said:


> 17thy, amazing bump!

Thanks! It didn't look like this until about 25 weeks last time around hahaha. Also, I had turned 17 a month before I got pregnant with my first, so obviously had her at 17. Then got my bfp for this baby 3 days after my nineteenth birthday! And I think this will be our last baby so both of my kiddies will be born while i'm in my teens hehe.


----------



## seaweed eater

Jessy16 said:


> My almost 7 year old sister would like the baby to be a girl as (and I quote her in saying this) she "would like a baby sister as she is tired of being the youngest". I tried explaining that the baby won't be her sister or her brother but she refuses to accept that and says I'm lying. Kids are funny!

:lol: I'm the oldest in my family and always wanted an older sister...I remember hoping my mother would become pregnant with an older sister for me. Took a while to realize it wasn't going to happen!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

seaweed eater said:


> Jessy16 said:
> 
> 
> My almost 7 year old sister would like the baby to be a girl as (and I quote her in saying this) she "would like a baby sister as she is tired of being the youngest". I tried explaining that the baby won't be her sister or her brother but she refuses to accept that and says I'm lying. Kids are funny!
> 
> :lol: I'm the oldest in my family and always wanted an older sister...I remember hoping my mother would become pregnant with an older sister for me. Took a while to realize it wasn't going to happen!Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Elhaym

Hi ladies :) I feel AWFUL today - had to get off the bus early and walk the rest of the way, was almost sick :( I don't get it, I thought I'd be feeling better now at 12 weeks - today is the worst ive felt! I'm going home soon, I cant hack work today, need my bed!

Regarding gender, I have a boy feeling - but I think that's because most people in my first tri thread said they thought boy so its put the idea in my head, ha :)


----------



## Starstryder

Hello ladies :) 

Phew, took a while to catch up lol. Glad everyone is doing well and lovely bumps all around. Our home loan got approved and I need to start packing but haven't gotten the second tri energy boost yet. It is hiding in my bed and every night I go looking but can't seem to find it. 

So far I keep thinking girl but LO wants a baby brother so badly. Hopefully in a couple of weeks we'll be able to see. :)


----------



## lynne192

how cute james said he will only accept a sibling if its a tiny baby lol


----------



## kasey c

Wow that took me awhile to catch up - I have only been away for a couple of days! Lovely to catch up on all those who have had scans over the past week - fantastic to hear all the good news :-D Well all good here, have been feeling baby move lots - mainly in the evening when I am sat relaxing or when I am lying down before I fall asleep - its so nice to feel baby :) My bump is absolutely massive now - look more like 20+ weeks pregnant than 15weeks! (Will try and pop a bump pic on soon.) I am back wearing my maternity clothes now - normal clothes were really uncomfortable from about 12 weeks onwards. I have only gone up one bra cup size so far - I am now a G cup (ahhhhh!) - I am expecting I will probably be either a H or HH cup once baby is born and my milk comes in - hate being so huge! :( I think I am expecting a boy just have a gut feeling I am - would like to find out at our anomaly scan but unfortunately the hospital's policy is not to tell you the gender. However, as long as baby is healthy and well I really don't have any preference what the gender is. 
Elhaym- sorry to hear you are feeling really sick today, hope you feel better soon - my worst weeks of nausea were in weeks 12 and 13 but felt normal again from week 14 onwards. 
Hope everyone has fantastic weekends xxx


----------



## mrsine

Glad to catchup with everyone. I had my scan done last week too and I'm ecstatic! I drank way too much water and had to pee half way through but I also has to not totally pee..just halfway..it was hilarious!

Here's my little one


----------



## Jessy16

Feeling truly awful today, I'm not sure what's going on but I don't like it. 

Ezza BUB1, I'm due September 22 and I don't have a journal. I may write one once the baby is here but I hadn't considered doing one while pregnant. I had a look at yours and it's great, so I'll definitely keep reading :thumbup:

And in other news, I have decided on a girls name! Annabelle Cora :cloud9: While laying it bed last night finishing some homework I wrote out Annabelle Cora on some paper and loved it, so that's that! I am considering Annabelle Cora Grace just to make it that little bit prettier, but I honestly think it's too long. What does everyone think? Yay for names! :happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

Jessy, I think Annabelle Cora is a beautiful name! I personally think adding Grace would be too much, but I'm rarely a fan of having two middle names.

I hope everyone who is still feeling crummy feels better soon :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

:haha: you'd hate all my names then seaweed eater lol and james lol james has 3 middle names and new baby will have between 2-3middle names too lol i have no middle names so always like lots of names gives kid a child if they hate their name i hate my name but no middle names to fall back on lol


----------



## MommaAlexis

My girl's name is Lorelai Rae, Noooo idea for boys names. I like Mason atm though. Mason Ray?


----------



## Jessy16

Now I'm betting the baby is a boy! Haha. I haven't got any names planned yet so that's next. FOB's name is Liam and my male siblings are Joshua, Ethan, Jared and Matthew so they're all ruled out. 

My little sister is now calling the baby Annabelle or Annie, which caused me to sing a number of songs from the musical. She's told me on no uncertain terms is the baby allowed to be a boy because boys are not nice. If my mom had her way, she'd have my sister believe that for the rest of her life! :haha:


----------



## lynne192

we've had our names picked and set for 5years almost lol


----------



## Jessy16

lynne192 said:


> we've had our names picked and set for 5years almost lol

Ooh what are they? :)


----------



## seaweed eater

lynne192 said:


> :haha: you'd hate all my names then seaweed eater lol and james lol james has 3 middle names and new baby will have between 2-3middle names too lol i have no middle names so always like lots of names gives kid a child if they hate their name i hate my name but no middle names to fall back on lol

:lol: Fair enough! I guess I don't have a true middle name (it's my mom's last name, since she kept her name) so maybe I just don't get it!


----------



## mrsine

Hoping it's a girl for me but I'll be happy with a healthy child.

I'm African so still selecting African names. Will post them when we've decided


----------



## 17thy

Ooh I love seeing all the names.

I'll share mine but don't anyone go stealin 'em now. :haha: 

For a boy, Onyx Poseidon and for a girl, Opal Lotus.


----------



## Elhaym

I have about 10 girls names I love, particularly Niamh, Sophia, Emilia and Freya with middle name Anne after my dearly missed nanna (can't have Freya now though as a good friend is having a girl named Freya!) but really struggle on boys names - though me and OH did agree on a name for the first time ever yesterday - Theo! It's really growing on me :D

Oh FloridaGirl next time you're on would you be able to change my due date to the 24th? No rush, thanks hun :flower:


----------



## lynne192

we're not sharing ours just yet.... seaweed eater was only messing with you by my DS's name is:

James Samuel Jonathan Leo (second name) lol 

Having a rough day today emotionally i think if i wasn't pregnant i wuld still be little teary but because i am pregnant i am much worse i think. its my birthday and my mum cancelled having lunch today with me so its really upset me, i sent OH to work because i thought i was having lunch with her and my special st patrick's day t-shirt never came so i know its not the end of the world so much happens and it could be worse but just feel sooo let down.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Fuming! I'm saving every spare penny I have to put in the baby fund, I have myself on a ridiclous budget just because I want my baby to have the best and I don't want to struggle. Anway my OH had just gone out and spent hundreds on a PS Vita hand held games console, even though he knew I was totally against it. We already have a PS3, Xbox kinext and a Wii. He spends enough time playing games as it is and I don't want a kid that ends up like a zombie sat in front of comptuer games all day which is probably what will happen if that's all he sees his dad doing.


----------



## holywoodmum

Happy birthday lynne x
Nice scan pics ladies.
Boo to sickiness.
Congrats 17thy
Sorry feeling too blah to reply properly


----------



## lyndsay49

Hi ladies, i've not been on for a few days been off work sick but feeling much better now. Only 5weeks until my 20week scan, I have a really strong feeling it's a boy though don't know why:shrug: 
It's really hard to find boys names we like too, but our current favourites are Daniel-Jay, and Evie for a girl. I would upload a picture of my bump but it wont let me for some reason.


----------



## babybelle30

Elhaym said:


> I have about 10 girls names I love, particularly Niamh, Sophia, Emilia and Freya with middle name Anne after my dearly missed nanna (can't have Freya now though as a good friend is having a girl named Freya!) but really struggle on boys names - though me and OH did agree on a name for the first time ever yesterday - Theo! It's really growing on me :D
> 
> Oh FloridaGirl next time you're on would you be able to change my due date to the 24th? No rush, thanks hun :flower:

How funny I love all your girl names - I'm calling my little girl Sophia, and my boy name would have been Theo! x


----------



## frantastic20

Hey ladies... hope the weekends are going well!

Happy birthday Lynne! :flower: Hope it's got better throughout the day. Mine is on Friday and I'm excited already, I'm a real birthday person! Although the thought of turning 34 has a slight dampening effect on the enthusiasm...

Taz - we're a real gaming household here - 2 xboxes (well, three actually, we have a spare), 2 wiis, 2 PS2s, 1 PS3, 2 PSPs, 1 N64, 1 old style gameboy, 1 gameboy advance, 1 DS and 1 3DS. Hubby has recently got rid of his gamecube and also packed up his original xbox! I'm not too worried about him playing too much because he knows what'll happen if he does!!! lol And he wouldn't dare buy anything so expensive - however we've had a bit of a disagreement this afternoon over the number of 'cheap' blu-rays he's bought recently! There's two parts to it - one is the fact that he's spending money we should be saving - like you I'm squirrelling everything away, and he keep showing up with new DVDs and blu-rays that 'only cost £2.50' (for example) - problem is he's suddenly become obsessed and bought about 50 of them in the last three months!!! The other part is I am trying to get rid of things to make room for beanie! I know I'm going to be parting with books and DVDs that I love in order to create space, and he's bringing more stuff in!! :dohh: He's made room for these new ones by boxing up some old ones - but he has no intention of getting rid, says we 'need more storage'. We're hardly likely to magic that up when we're clearing a room we've had for storage for the baby!!!!

Sorry about that - turned into a bit of a rant instead of sympathy! 

Anyway, I have exciting news - we're having a boy!! Went for a gender scan last night and although 5% of me is still waiting to have a second confirmation at the 20 week scan, she confidently told us it was 'him' now!

I've attached scan photo! He seems to have a strangely bulbous head... hmmm! lol It was so lovely to see him again though, and because it was a private one we watched the whole time, saw him waving and opening and closing his mouth! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Beanie4 - 16 weeks.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## PrincessTaz

Aw that's brilliant frantastic, and that pic is sooo cute :)


----------



## lynne192

princess taz if that was my man i would have battered him lol awww sorry he did that not nice at all


----------



## Jessy16

Happy St Patricks day everyone! I am currently in Disneyland feeling sorry for myself as I am unable to go on any rides and now I'm finding that I want to eat everything in sight, haha. Thank goodness for internet on phones!

Elhaym, you have some beautiful names picked out for girls. I especially love Emilia. Would you pronounce it like Amelia, or more like Emma-leah? I've heard it both names, the latter pronunciation with the nickname Emi. 

Frantastic20, 'frantastic' news about your scan and congratulations on your son! Sorry for the silly name joke, I couldn't resist ;) 

I'm 13 weeks today :happydance: 24 days until my 16 week scan and I've decided I am going to find out the sex :happydance:


----------



## Elhaym

haha babybelle, great minds think alike :haha: Such a lovely name!

Lynne I'm so sorry, I forgot to wish you a happy birthday, so HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :hugs:

holywood sorry you're feeling blah! I felt awful today and stayed in bed till the afternoon, feel a bit better now though.... so much for feeling better into second tri eh? 

Fran, congrats on team blue hun! :happydance: How lovely you can think of him as a 'him' now, if that makes sense, haha :D

Jessy, thank you! Emilia would be like 'Amelia' but with an Ee sound at the start instead. Niamh used to be my number one but I think Emilia is overtaking it and it goes better with Anne too, I think :D

AFM - just told people on Facebook - such a weird feeling having everyone know! Such nice comments from everyone though. I'm glad I did it just to get everyone told at once then it's done. I'm not going to be able to sleep now though, should have done it in the morning! x


----------



## 17thy

So, EVERYONE officially knows! (although if i had showed up today without announcing it first everyone would have known anyway, my bump is pretty bump-y lol) :D All of the family and our friends. :thumbup: Got a LOT of "Why would you want another???" Questions. Several congrats (but not from everyone). Both mine and OH's parents are excited for us and to have another grandbaby :) 

6 more days until the gender scan!!! (almost 5 ;) ) I'm SO freakin excited. My mom is coming, and we invited MIL but I don't know if she can come or not. Would be nice if she could. 

*Frantastic* that is such a great ultrasound picture!! 
*PrincessTaz* :nope: That is such a man thing to do, I would be SO mad if my DH did that!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Aww Happy Birthday Lynne, hope you had a really special day :flower:


----------



## lynne192

thank you all for your kind wishes it ended up turing out okay my OH saved the day :D

here are some pictures of me in my special st patrick's/birthday t-shirt

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/S6300309.jpg


----------



## PrincessTaz

Happy Mother's Day girlies :flower:


----------



## holywoodmum

T shirt looks good!


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun 

why would they say that 17thy? kinda rude and uncalled for you only have one other kid?


----------



## Jessy16

17thy, I can't believe people said things like that to you, that's horrible. 

I've found myself in another name dilemma. I was so set on Annabelle Cora for a little girl, but my mom said she thinks that Cora Annabelle flows better and my step dad agreed with her. I must have said both names a thousand times this morning and now I don't know which name to have! Do you think Annabelle Cora or Cora Annabelle flows better? The last name will be Young, if that makes a difference. 

Now I'm working on boy names :happydance:


----------



## frantastic20

Hey Jessy... Not sure if it's just the English accent, but I find Cora Annabelle is MUCH more awkward because you have to pause between the 'a's at the end of Cora bad beginning of Annabelle. Otherwise they blend into one name. If you're not sure, how about switching Cora or your other middle name, Grace? I think Annabelle Grace sounds lovely!

Just go with whatever you like best, and remember on a practical daily basis she wouldn't hear her middle name that often anyway, so the first name is most important! :winkwink:


----------



## holywoodmum

I prefer Annabelle Cora. Initials ACY seems better to me too that CAY! hmmm


----------



## Jessy16

Now I'm considering Cora Grace, what does everyone think? Annabelle, Cora and Grace are my favorite names hence the possible combinations I've come up with so far. I love Leah too, but it's too close to my older sister's name, Alea.

I like Isaac for a boy so far, Mason too. Middle name is going to be Brian after my father. I'm not sure if I like the -n ending on both Mason and Brian so Isaac is name #1 so far.

What names has everyone got planned for their baby/babies?


----------



## frantastic20

We've agreed on Joseph Mark (both my family and DH's family give the eldest son the dad's name as middle name, so Mark was always definite!).

He'll probably turn into a she at the 20 week scan now we've decided!! But we already have Esther for a girl, with Maria as middle name (same as me and my mum for middle).

Wow, we're pretty biblical! Both from Catholic families. :haha:


----------



## Charlotteee

We have Jenson Paul James for a boy and Freya Elizabeth Ann for a girl xx


----------



## Jessy16

Joseph Mark and Esther Maria are great names Frantastic. I like the tradition of using Mark for the eldest son.

Jenson and Freya are beautiful names Charlotte. Freya is really uncommon where I live, I haven't ever heard it before, I really like it.

I spoke to FOB and asked him if he wanted an input on the child's name. He told me as long as it doesn't have his last name, he's happy to go with whatever. I wish he was taking this pregnancy more seriously, right now he's acting like it's one big joke. Gahh.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

sorry ladies havent comented for a while so im not gonna comment of EVERYTHING!! 
17thy im sorry for your loss of congrats from people... some people wither dont know how to be nice and polite even if it means doing the right thing,.... i wouldnt worry too much wat people think if they dont like it they dont have to .. they just arent worth it.

happy birthday LYnne hope you got spoilt.

its not mothers day here but happy mothers day to all you uK ladies :)

Jessy i think my fave is Cora Grace, but if i had to choose with Annabelle i like the whole thing all three together Annabelle Cora Grace. but you have to decide on what you like BEST!!not anyone else.... at least you dont really have to pick with your other half in mind hahaha it can be all you

Frantastic glad you have finally come to a conclusion on your lil boys name its cute!!

i went to sleep last night thinking bout names .. i told my DH that he needs to really think about what his fave names are coz im gonna get him to write them all down and we can share with each other

i have so many names up my sleeve im finding it really hard to decide. My fave boys name is Carter, i also like Blair, Bentley, Avery and Bailey. so i went to sleep thinking Carter Bentley Hickey sounds nice.

My fave girls name is Pyper, also like Paige, Poppy, Everleigh, Harper, Addison. Went to sleep really liking Pyper Everleigh Hickey. 

I really have to talk to hubby though havent really put full names to him yet on first names that i like so will see

hope youre all well girls xoox


----------



## lynne192

thanks OH and MIL spoiled me in the end :D had a great mothers day though :D


----------



## Elhaym

Hi ladies, im 13 weeks today! So happy to have made it this far :)

Names are on my mind a lot too! Quite in love with Emilia Anne for a girl at the moment...... still struggling with boys though! x


----------



## lynne192

welcome to the 13 week club :D

i had a dream last night i had triplets weird but the focus was on the little girl lol guessing maybe my subconscience thinks girl?


----------



## Jessy16

I did one of those intelligender things last night, but didn't get a chance to take a picture as it was close to being spilled which would not have been good! Gross, I know. It was a weird color, looked more boy than girl so I will take it as boy. I think I'm going to have a boy since everything around me has been girl, but then it could be a sign that I'm having a girl.

Name progress has been made. Girl will either be Annabelle Cora Grace or just Cora Grace. I love Annabelle so much, I love Cora Grace too but I think all three names is just too much. I can picture myself having a little baby Cora and a little baby Annabelle so I'm clueless about which one to pick! Boy will be either Leo Brian, Elliot Brian or Isaac Brian. Ahh picking names are so hard!

Now I'm not sure if I want to find out the sex or not. Who isn't finding out?


----------



## Jessy16

FloridaGirl21, if you get a chance, can you please add me to the list of due dates on the first page? I'm due September 22. Thanks.


----------



## shantehend

My boy name is Joseph. My girl names are Selah, Itiya, Kyria, and Zion. No middle names yet.


----------



## lynne192

jessy16 where did you get those tests? i have heard about them before.....

i am going to find out at next scan i really hope which is 2 weeks thursday,


----------



## Shezza84uk

Hi ladies just gonna join you all... I'm due on 27th September x


----------



## Shezza84uk

Name: Shana 

How old are you? 27

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 27th September

What # child is this for you? 2nd 

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Boy( fingers crossed)


Are you finding out the gender? Yes 

How many months were you TTC? Wasnt trying failed emergency contraception.. But happy anyway! 

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? No


----------



## mumsince2010

Name (just first)? Kat .... Kathleen

How old are you? 21 (22 in aug)

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 27/9 28/9 and 29/9 (dating scans and ultra sounds have given me these dates)

What # child is this for you? this will be my second child :) hoping for a girl

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? i think girl, but probably because i want a girl.

Are you finding out the gender? yes i am in less than 3 weeks

How many months were you TTC? i wasnt trying to get pregnant, i was on the pill. so im not sure.

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? no


----------



## JellyBeann

:hi: welcome! 

In other news, I've got a lovely little bump now, will share pics when I get on the laptop


----------



## Elhaym

Welcome Kat and Shana :)


----------



## JellyBeann

my bumpy...13w1d...



In other news...DH is being a knob...wanker! He's pissed off because I won't go for a curry, and bring LO at 7pm (when LO is dropping for bed at 8pm latest every night!)


----------



## lynne192

love the bump jellybeann :Da


----------



## Jessy16

lynne192 said:


> jessy16 where did you get those tests? i have heard about them before.....

I got it from Walgreens, a local drug store. Some people say it works, others don't. Personally I'm not sure so it'll be interesting to see what I do end up having.

JellyBeann, amazing bump. I'm slightly jealous!

Welcome Kat and Shana :wave:


----------



## lynne192

nice one keep us up to date


----------



## JellyBeann

Jessy, this is my second pregnancy, and they say you show more with your second...but thanks!!


----------



## lynne192

i wish i was showing more with this being my 2nd pregnancy to reach 2nd trimester but nothing much here i do have a bump i think and some fat but not a good bump like alot of ladies on here have got mega jealous lol although my pregnancy clothes are getting tight lol


----------



## PrincessTaz

I am so jealous of all the lovely bumps, I still just look fat! Don't recon I will start looking pregnant until around 20+weeks, I can't wait to show my bump off :)


----------



## holywoodmum

Jessy, in the UK we have a doll called Baby Annabelle (an all singing, all dancing, wets nappies and cries etc one) so that made me smile when you said you could picture yourself with a baby Annabelle! https://www.zapfcreation.com/en/brands-products/baby-annabell/
Congratulations Shana and Kat - my goodness, two surprise pregnancies - how do you feel about that now you're a bit further down the line?
Lovely bump JellyBeann, if you saw mine on FB, you'd know why I'm not sharing it on a public forum - not a good look!
Taz, I look pregnant in certain clothes... otherwise just fat!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hi girls welcome to newbies!! And congrats on ur pregnancies 

I'm off to my diabetic clinic today and hopefully they have squeeezed me in for booking in app still haven't had it arrrrgh all this moving has got me all over the place so fingers crossed I'm also hoping I get my next scan dates and fingers crossed I get a 16week on coz I want it and I wanna know wat I'm having ASAP!! 

How are u all?? Lovely bump pics girls xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

Some of my family and friends think I'm starting to show but it's only because I can't breath in anymore lol


----------



## Jessy16

Holywoodmum, the baby Annabelle made me laugh! We don't have those here in the US, well not that I know of anyway so it put a smile on my face too. 

I'm so undecided about whether to find out the sex or not. I want to so I can start calling the baby by his/her name and get pink/blue things, but I'd love the surprize. Ahh such a hard decision!


----------



## Jessy16

Ezza BUB1 said:


> I'm off to my diabetic clinic today and hopefully they have squeeezed me in for booking in app still haven't had it arrrrgh all this moving has got me all over the place so fingers crossed I'm also hoping I get my next scan dates and fingers crossed I get a 16week on coz I want it and I wanna know wat I'm having ASAP!!

I hope the diabetic clinic goes well. Fingers crossed for a 16 week scan! I know there's a couple of us who have 16 week scans coming up so it'd be great to have another person will a scan soon :thumbup:


----------



## lynne192

this is my bump from last week: 

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/th_12weekbump.jpg

haven't take one from this week yet


----------



## holywoodmum

i got a sneaky wee extra 16 week scan ;)
ezza, can't believe you havn't been booked in yet!


----------



## lynne192

lucky you hun i am dying to know the sex now 2weeks thursday seems ages away lol


----------



## mumsince2010

holywoodmum said:


> Congratulations Shana and Kat - my goodness, two surprise pregnancies - how do you feel about that now you're a bit further down the line?!

my first was also a surprise, i guess i need a stronger contraception. We used condoms with the second and i was on the pill as well.. sooo.... it was just supposed to happen.

im over the moon, my little ones will be close to 2 years apart and i think that is a perfect age gap!! im having a gender scan at 15+5 and fingers crossed its a girl, but i'll be happy with either.

just posting my bump... pics the first is of my two pregnancys around 7 and 8 weeks... then a pic of 9 weeks and the most recent at 12... im currently 12+6. i show early and get quite big, my son was 8lbs 8oz born at 38 weeks. so im guessing this one will also be a biggish bub
 



Attached Files:







9+5.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 1









12 weeks.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 1









Snapshot_20120212_7.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mumsince2010

this is when i found out at 3 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







3 weeks.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jellybean2009

I'm glad people have got on to the subject of bumps as that's what i was going to mention on my post.
I'm 14 weeks today and my bump is non-exsistant when i wake up, but becomes a bump as the day goes on by the evening i'm so bloated after dinner i'm huge.
Just wanted to know if anyone else is experiencing the same?


----------



## 17thy

lynne192 said:


> thanks hun
> 
> why would they say that 17thy? kinda rude and uncalled for you only have one other kid?

Because me and DH are only 19 and 20. Even though we've been married and living on our own for almost 2 years and haven't had to ask but a couple times for some assistance. My parents were both very happy. But his... well... lets just say there is a reason we waited. I would have waited until 25 weeks to tell them if it wasn't for him, I just didn't want to hear the rude comments and all the gossip I'm sure their family is spreading now. :nope:

I don't think I mentioned DH's step-dad saying "Do you need me to tell you how this keeps happening?" :nope: Pretty hurtful considering we were ttc. They were almost in disbelief when we told them we actually tried for this one...


----------



## lynne192

awww huge hugs 17thy still mega rude even if they think it they shouldn't say that none of their business really if your coping good on you age isn't everything some 30-40year olds aren't great parents and have kids they can't afford/look after so i think age as long as its not stupid like 13 or such should be over looked as long as you can provide 

nasty people :( :hugs: well least some people are happy my family are just shits in general we've yet to be congratulated.


----------



## holywoodmum

mumsince2010 said:


> this is when i found out at 3 weeks.

Wow quite a change from 3 to 7 weeks!



17thy said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> thanks hun
> 
> why would they say that 17thy? kinda rude and uncalled for you only have one other kid?
> 
> Because me and DH are only 19 and 20. Even though we've been married and living on our own for almost 2 years and haven't had to ask but a couple times for some assistance. My parents were both very happy. But his... well... lets just say there is a reason we waited. I would have waited until 25 weeks to tell them if it wasn't for him, I just didn't want to hear the rude comments and all the gossip I'm sure their family is spreading now. :nope:
> 
> I don't think I mentioned DH's step-dad saying "Do you need me to tell you how this keeps happening?" :nope: Pretty hurtful considering we were ttc. They were almost in disbelief when we told them we actually tried for this one...Click to expand...

How rude and inconsiderat!


----------



## miss malteser

Jellybean2009 said:


> I'm glad people have got on to the subject of bumps as that's what i was going to mention on my post.
> I'm 14 weeks today and my bump is non-exsistant when i wake up, but becomes a bump as the day goes on by the evening i'm so bloated after dinner i'm huge.
> Just wanted to know if anyone else is experiencing the same?

That happened to loads of my friends. Supposedly it´s all the food and gases we accumulate through the day. I think it´s pretty normal.

I´m still waiting to see if anyone can come up with an explanation as to why my bump gets really big and firm when I´m in the shower but then returns to pretty much nothing after! Weird.


----------



## holywoodmum

expanding in the heat?


----------



## miss malteser

that´s what it feels like! lol


----------



## lynne192

pregnancy movies anyone????

share your faves?

watching some at the moment currently about to watch father of the bride 2 :D


----------



## holywoodmum

i like Juno. Can't think of any others off the top of my head. Apart from one I can't remember the name of. About a couple who get pregnant but the bloke isn't interested, but then is, god what a shit description! It was hilarious though, off to google it

EDIT: Thank you google - "Knocked Up"


----------



## lynne192

ah lol knocked up and juno are funny although i always cry at juno lol 

i am currently watching father of the bride, she's having a baby and for keeps

gonig to watch: the watress, 

already watched: look who's talking, baby mama, 9months, away we go, pregnancy pact, where the heart is (one of my fave movies always makes me cry). saved, Home Fries 

i am a bit pregnancy movie mad lol 

if anyone knows any i forgot lol


----------



## holywoodmum

I think of all those the only one I've seen is Look who's talking!


----------



## lynne192

lol i am huge movie buff i watch anything and everything


----------



## seaweed eater

Aaahh, thank you for reminding me about Juno! That movie came out right when I had "biological clock" feelings for the first time in my life. I should watch it again! I'm about to go on vacation so the timing is perfect!!


----------



## Jessy16

Baba Mama is a personal favorite of mine, as is Juno :thumbup:

I need to tell my school I'm pregnant but I don't know how to. I was hoping I'd be able to avoid telling them until graduation and the start of summer, but I'll be 25 weeks then so I won't be able too. Plus for the safety of the baby I should too, in case there's an outbreak of infection or something. I'm almost 14 weeks so I really should say something.


----------



## lynne192

only one person in my class knows i am pregnant at college lol  i am hoping to get to summer (i'll be 25weeks) before anyone notices but my MIL says today you can tell lol


----------



## Jessy16

Aside from my family, FOB and my best friend, no one knows. I don't have a bump yet and I have the tiniest bit of bloating, but I think it's only obvious to me since I know I'm pregnant and know to look for a 'bump' so I am hoping to make it as far as possible without having to say anything.


----------



## lynne192

lol i am little bigger as this is my 2nd pregnancy to get this far lol


----------



## Jessy16

Oh FOB's family know too, I forgot them - whoops!


----------



## lynne192

lol my MIL knew since i was 6 weeks she's my rock and we allowed her to tell her family on sat lol all 12 of her siblings lol and about 50neices and nephews lol


----------



## Charlotteee

The back-up plan is a good pregnancy film x


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Loving all the bump pics etc ... its so cool to see the difference over time.

o I went to the hospital for my diabetic clinic yesterday and whilst i had to wait around for ages all went well... i was seen to by physician, Obstetrician, Diabetic Educator and i had to do 2 pee tests and got blood taken twice 11 vials total eeeek!! getting my booking in app in the mail so i best get it soon or i wont be a happy chappy ......... i also got my 20week scan booked in for the 2nd May YAHOOOO!!!! so that means 6weeks i have to wait ... i wish it was sooner especially coz i relly wanna know the sex and i wanna know NOW damn it, didnt get a 16 week one booked.. i guess i could go and get it done elsewhere but it cost $230 and hubby says just wait to 20weeks and find out .. but i wanna know NOW damn it ... all in all yesterday went well and i was shattered so i put my feet up and fell asleep haha

hope everyone is great !!


----------



## mumsince2010

lynne192 said:


> pregnancy movies anyone????
> 
> share your faves?
> 
> watching some at the moment currently about to watch father of the bride 2 :D

Knocked up, Juno and The Back Up Plan


----------



## smawfl

Has anyone seen the trailer for the film What To Expect When You're Expecting? Looks brilliant!


----------



## holywoodmum

Ezza BUB1 said:


> Loving all the bump pics etc ... its so cool to see the difference over time.
> 
> o I went to the hospital for my diabetic clinic yesterday and whilst i had to wait around for ages all went well... i was seen to by physician, Obstetrician, Diabetic Educator and i had to do 2 pee tests and got blood taken twice 11 vials total eeeek!! getting my booking in app in the mail so i best get it soon or i wont be a happy chappy ......... i also got my 20week scan booked in for the 2nd May YAHOOOO!!!! so that means 6weeks i have to wait ... i wish it was sooner especially coz i relly wanna know the sex and i wanna know NOW damn it, didnt get a 16 week one booked.. i guess i could go and get it done elsewhere but it cost $230 and hubby says just wait to 20weeks and find out .. but i wanna know NOW damn it ... all in all yesterday went well and i was shattered so i put my feet up and fell asleep haha
> 
> hope everyone is great !!

Glad it went well!


----------



## Charlotteee

I have a private gender scan booked. A week on Sunday. Woooooo x


----------



## Elhaym

Ugh, my fatigue is getting worse, not better, and the heat today isn't helping. I actually got home last night and cried, I am so sick of feeling tired constantly and it doesn't seem to be letting up :(

Charlotte that's great, how exciting :) x


----------



## lynne192

ohh charlotte really excited for you xx


----------



## mrsine

This is my first pregnancy, and I'm 13 weeks but everyone who sees me can tell so I can't hide it really. I was hoping to be one of those whose bumps didn't show till much later but no such luck there. Another pregnancy movie is 9 months.


----------



## lynne192

awww hugs hun :(


----------



## Jessy16

Great news Charlotte, how exciting.

Who else has scans coming up? It can be hard to keep track of, that's for sure. I have a 16 week scan on April 10. I really have no idea what I'm having so it'll definitely be a surprize either way!


----------



## lynne192

same here jessy mine is 5th april and surprise either way....

i now have for baby:

pram, cot, snow suit, bib, booties and hat lol (all which i have bought for this pregnancy), baby bath/nappy carrier

also had sorted away/got while TTC:
Sterilzer, breast pump, bottles, nappies (lots of them) baby creams and baby bath stuff, some clothes, such 

so getting there


----------



## 17thy

OH my freakin god, SO excited, gender scan is tomorrow. MIL and my mother will be there (along with DH and LO of course). Eeep. I feel like it's a girl most of the time, but then sometimes I have this little inkling it's a boy. Ive only bought "boy" things so far :shrug: Haven't had any boy or girl dreams or anything to "clue" me in lol. 

My appointment has been set for over a month at 11am, she called today and moved it to 11:15, but it's only a few minutes longer to wait.

OH and yesterday I felt the baby move for sure for the first time, he/she did a big fluttering backflip in my tummy. :D So amazing.


----------



## lynne192

awww fantastic hun i have been feeling thats too i am mega jealous you have a gender scan this early. i am hoping at my scan at 15w6d they can tell me the gender


----------



## lynne192

just found if any use to anyone £5 mama and papa's voucehr:

https://secure1.mamasandpapas.com/p...RDPARTY-_-pushchairtrader_160312-_-CatRequest


----------



## Jessy16

The only thing I've got so far is a stroller, but my sister is shipping it from the UK as we can't get it here in the US so technically I haven't even got it yet :lol: 

17thy, how exciting. I bet you'll hardly sleep tonight! I love the names you have planned for the baby, plus your daughters name, they're so original. I'm one of many Jessica's my age so I wish I had a more unique name!


----------



## lynne192

oh what pram jessy16? 

i like unusal and nice names but in the end always end up with traditional names lol weirdly they are becoming less common lol not really met any James' my son's age lol


----------



## Charlotteee

My girl name is becoming quite popular but only ever heard of two other Jensons. One is Jenson button and the other was a little boy being shouted at haha xx


----------



## mrsine

Wow Lynne thats awesome! I have nothing!


----------



## lynne192

whats ur girls name charlotte?


----------



## lynne192

mrsine said:


> Wow Lynne thats awesome! I have nothing!

i have been collecting freebies when they come up or bargins lol got my cot for £50 :D the one i wanted and its orginal price was £170 :D thats just for the frame not even the mattress i know people send alot more of these things but trying to be ecomonical


----------



## Jessy16

lynne192 said:


> oh what pram jessy16?

It's the iCandy Strawberry. I wanted a travel system but after testing some of them, I found they were too big. My sister told me about iCandy strollers she had seen around and it turns out we stock them here in the US, so I tried some out and fell in love! I adore design of the Strawberry but sadly it isn't yet available in the US so my sister has it on order for me. It's times like this I like he living several thousand miles away! 

Charlotte, Jenson is becoming more popular here in the US and the other day I heard it on a little girl which I found very strange. I've never been a fan of using girls names for boys but it's becoming really common here which is just plain weird.


----------



## Charlotteee

Lynne my girls name is Freya xx


----------



## lynne192

nice choice jessy :D

nice name charlotte i have heard it before weirdly i remember it from my teens its very common anime name :D lol


----------



## 17thy

lynne192 said:


> awww fantastic hun i have been feeling thats too i am mega jealous you have a gender scan this early. i am hoping at my scan at 15w6d they can tell me the gender

*Ooh I hope they can tell at your scan too! Do you think its a boy or girl?*



Jessy16 said:


> The only thing I've got so far is a stroller, but my sister is shipping it from the UK as we can't get it here in the US so technically I haven't even got it yet :lol:
> 
> 17thy, how exciting. I bet you'll hardly sleep tonight! I love the names you have planned for the baby, plus your daughters name, they're so original. I'm one of many Jessica's my age so I wish I had a more unique name!

Thank you! I am head over heels in love with our name choices as well. My name is Brandi....not very original lmao. And my husbands name is Michael, he always says there are so many other Michael's it's almost like being named "boy". So we both decided we were going to try as hard as we could to give our child a unique name that holds a lot of meaning to us and that is practical as well, not Pilot or Rocket or some dumb shit like that lol.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Link to a hilarious video. I'm pregnant and I know it! 

Awesome video, won't let me only send the link so apparently I'm posting the whole video.


----------



## lyndsay49

Hi ladies, this is my 16week bump


I've got my 20 week scan on 17th April and I cant wait. We are waiting until then to start buying anything. Im off to pregnant aqua aerobics for the first time today, dreading wearing the swimming costume though :blush:


----------



## lynne192

i have no guess either way on what i am having but started a gender guessing thread lol :

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/921689-gender-guess-psychics-welcome-d.html


----------



## 17thy

:blue: :blue: :blue:

It's a BOY ladies!!! We are thrilled! Healthy, perfect little boy! Can't believe I will get one of each. Now I am almost certain my family will be complete once he arrives. :cloud9:


----------



## Jessy16

Brandi, I am so pleased for you, Mike and Emerald. A little boy, how great! :happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats, Brandi! :happydance:


----------



## lynne192

thats great hun huge congratulations and love the pictures lol


----------



## holywoodmum

Evening all, just a quick hi from me, DH home and we're getting ready for our leaving party tomorrow...


----------



## mumsince2010

Jessy16 said:


> Great news Charlotte, how exciting.
> 
> Who else has scans coming up? It can be hard to keep track of, that's for sure. I have a 16 week scan on April 10. I really have no idea what I'm having so it'll definitely be a surprize either way!

i have my gender scan on the 10th :) i'll be 15+4. its a private scan


----------



## hal423

congrats 17thy!! beautiful pic! I have my anatomy scan on Monday and think I'll be hearing "it's a boy" as well.


----------



## 17thy

^Aw I hope so! Good luck!


----------



## mumsince2010

how often does the OP get updated? my dr has decided im definitely due on the 27th sept. knowing my luck i'll be two weeks early like my first was.


----------



## Jessy16

mumsince2010 said:


> Jessy16 said:
> 
> 
> Great news Charlotte, how exciting.
> 
> Who else has scans coming up? It can be hard to keep track of, that's for sure. I have a 16 week scan on April 10. I really have no idea what I'm having so it'll definitely be a surprize either way!
> 
> i have my gender scan on the 10th :) i'll be 15+4. its a private scanClick to expand...

Yay, scan buddies! I'll be 16+3, so I am only a little ahead of you.

I'm 14 weeks today :happydance: I can't believe it's been over 10 weeks since I found out I was pregnant. Before I know it the baby will be here...:shock: Well before we all know it our babies will be here!


----------



## Charlotteee

Jessy you seem so grown up for only being 16. You're going to be a fab mum.

One week today for gender scan. OH has also said I have to send Doppler back as we just can't afford to be paying out for silly things. He said I have to start believing things will be ok and let sprog grow in peace.

15 weeks today! Only 25 to go! xxx


----------



## mumsince2010

Jessy16 said:


> mumsince2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessy16 said:
> 
> 
> Great news Charlotte, how exciting.
> 
> Who else has scans coming up? It can be hard to keep track of, that's for sure. I have a 16 week scan on April 10. I really have no idea what I'm having so it'll definitely be a surprize either way!
> 
> i have my gender scan on the 10th :) i'll be 15+4. its a private scanClick to expand...
> 
> Yay, scan buddies! I'll be 16+3, so I am only a little ahead of you.
> 
> I'm 14 weeks today :happydance: I can't believe it's been over 10 weeks since I found out I was pregnant. Before I know it the baby will be here...:shock: Well before we all know it our babies will be here!Click to expand...

im 13 + 3 drs have changed my dates 3 time now. :-/ very frustrating.
i found out when i was 3 weeks, and its only been since about 9 weeks that its actually started going by quickly, before it felt like it was just dragging along. :-/ this is my second, and already its so different from my first. 

i cant wait to find out the gender... fingers crossed for a girl as i already have a little boy. but at the end of the day as long as its healthy i dont mind really. :)


----------



## lynne192

i hate it when they change dates alot, they did it with me when was pregnant with DS went from 7th august to 14th then back to 7th then to 13 jumped around the threee for months.


----------



## MommaAlexis

What do you girls think of the name Lara for a girl? I find out the gender in 8 days!!


----------



## frantastic20

I really like Lara, very pretty!

Lucy - just wondering how the leaving party went? How lon is it until the move?

Hope everyone's having a lovely weekend... I've had a long one as I took my birthday off (Friday) and the weather is so lovely here today - trying to persuade DH to go for a walk this afternoon but he's having none of it because it's double XP on Xbox live today for his favourite game... lol


----------



## Jessy16

Charlotte, thanks a lot, I really appreciate it. The pregnancy came as a huge surprize and since FOB has said he doesn't want to be involved, I've found myself very overwhelmed by everything. However, I have had so much support from my family and while they didn't approve initially, we are all looking forward to having a little baby with us later in the year. 

Alexis, I like the name Lara. I haven't heard of someone with the name but I like it. 

The weather is awful here in California today so looks like I'll have a relaxing day at home. A thunderstorm is forecast for my area so we're awaiting that. Other than that, nothing planned for today!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Jessy do you have a journal?! If not you should start one!

I always loved Lana when I was growing up then watched a show and there was a girl named Lara. I totally forgot about it until someone mentioned the show again. I dismissed Lana because of Superman but Lara is a nice compromise!


----------



## Jessy16

MommaAlexis said:


> Jessy do you have a journal?! If not you should start one!

I don't, but you're not the first to have said that to me. Maybe I should start one after all. 

Lana is nice too, I really like Alana (a name I first heard on here actually) with Lana as a nickname. Are you finding out the sex Alexis?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yes in eight days!! I'm SOOO excited!! You?


----------



## Jessy16

I've just realized that you said that earlier in the thread which I did read, I think I've got a case of pregnancy brain, haha.

I'm undecided! I really want to for practicality reasons and so I can start using his or her name but you don't get many surprizes in life so I want to be team yellow for that reason. I think I'll see what I feel like on the day :thumbup:


----------



## Jessy16

It's official, I now have a journal! https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/925399-jessys-journal.html#post16414903 . If you want to check it out then please feel free to do so.


----------



## holywoodmum

Fran it was a great party if I say so myself - A nice mix of family and friends :) We did cocktails, but prepared them all in advance, so we bottle them in glass bottles DH bought online - so a range of 8 different cocktails - seemed to go down very well, but I think they were rather potent! Next time DH is back (in a fortnight) will be the last, as we'll be going with him!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

I got my results back for the NT scan (for downs etc) and they rate High risk at 1 in 300, mine came back LOW RISK (thankgod) at 1 in 16600. OMG such a relief. YAHOOOOO!!!

OK so finally got my latest bump pic up..... first is last week which is 13weeks2days and second one is 14weeks2days. not to sure how different they are if not latest is smaller but hey its up now
 



Attached Files:







13 weeks 2 days.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 1









14weeks2days.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lynne192

nice bump hun :D


----------



## miss malteser

MommaAlexis said:


> What do you girls think of the name Lara for a girl? I find out the gender in 8 days!!

I think Lara and Lana are both lovely names. Known enough so as not to be weird but not too common either. I only know of one Lana and the only Laras I´ve heard of are a Spanish sports reporter and Lara Croft!!

I´ve just had my 16 week check up and heard the baby´s heartbeat for the first time :happydance:. I was starting to get a little worried about my lack of bump as that is all everyone talks about when they see me but I measured perfectly for 17 weeks! She even measured me twice and made DH read out the measurements the second time so we´d know that she wasn´t lying to us and trying to convice us things were ok when they´re not! Such a relief :thumbup: I can now start to enjoy the fact that I still fit into all my normal clothes no problem instead of stressing about it!


----------



## holywoodmum

Ezza BUB1 said:


> I got my results back for the NT scan (for downs etc) and they rate High risk at 1 in 300, mine came back LOW RISK (thankgod) at 1 in 16600. OMG such a relief. YAHOOOOO!!!
> 
> OK so finally got my latest bump pic up..... first is last week which is 13weeks2days and second one is 14weeks2days. not to sure how different they are if not latest is smaller but hey its up now

Good news on your results :) and lovely pics...



miss malteser said:


> I´ve just had my 16 week check up and heard the baby´s heartbeat for the first time :happydance:. I was starting to get a little worried about my lack of bump as that is all everyone talks about when they see me but I measured perfectly for 17 weeks! She even measured me twice and made DH read out the measurements the second time so we´d know that she wasn´t lying to us and trying to convice us things were ok when they´re not! Such a relief :thumbup: I can now start to enjoy the fact that I still fit into all my normal clothes no problem instead of stressing about it!

Glad it went well!


----------



## kasey c

holywoodmum said:


> Fran it was a great party if I say so myself - A nice mix of family and friends :) We did cocktails, but prepared them all in advance, so we bottle them in glass bottles DH bought online - so a range of 8 different cocktails - seemed to go down very well, but I think they were rather potent! Next time DH is back (in a fortnight) will be the last, as we'll be going with him!

Happy 17 weeks!! :) Glad to hear your leaving party went well and good luck with the big move in the next fortnight. Hope you don't have too much to do before you go. We are still waiting for a decision from the U.S Immigration service - however they have to give us a decision in the next week and according to the U.S Legal team we should have our visa no later than the 18th April. Will have to see it to believe it!!


----------



## kasey c

Ezza BUB1 said:


> I got my results back for the NT scan (for downs etc) and they rate High risk at 1 in 300, mine came back LOW RISK (thankgod) at 1 in 16600. OMG such a relief. YAHOOOOO!!!
> 
> OK so finally got my latest bump pic up..... first is last week which is 13weeks2days and second one is 14weeks2days. not to sure how different they are if not latest is smaller but hey its up now

Lovely bump Erin and glad you had good results on your Downs syndrome bloods :)


----------



## lynne192

anyone else not coping with the heat and pregnancy?


----------



## holywoodmum

kasey c said:


> We are still waiting for a decision from the U.S Immigration service - however they have to give us a decision in the next week and according to the U.S Legal team we should have our visa no later than the 18th April. Will have to see it to believe it!!

That's rubbish that you're having to wait so long, I'm sure there's things you'd like to be getting organised! But good news that the visa comes through so quickly!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Chicken and me do NOT get along. :( Missing another shift because of it!


----------



## Jessy16

So apparently I can't take a good picture but here's my bump. Quite possibly the smallest 14 week bump ever! It was right after I'd eaten too. Sorry for the poor quality. 

https://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii596/Jessica_Sarah16/bumpbnb.jpg


----------



## lynne192

hard to see but looking great hun here is my 13week bump:
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/13weeks.jpghttps://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/13weeksbump.jpg


----------



## holywoodmum

You got food poisoning Alex?


----------



## MommaAlexis

i think so :( Had to call into work, my stomach really hurts. :(


----------



## lynne192

oh no poor you alex i had it at 17 weeks with DS just take care of yourself and watch your fluid levels get better soon :(


----------



## Jessy16

I hope you feel better soon Alexis. Make sure you're getting a lot of rest since food poisoning will make you feel awful as I'm sure you know.

I *think* I have decided on a boys name at last :happydance: I'd love to stay team yellow and keep everything a surprize but I don't know if I can!


----------



## lynne192

oh whats your boys name?


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Loving the bumps girls ... And jessy ways ur boys name ??


----------



## Jessy16

I've decided to keep my final names a secret until either the birth or until I find out the sex, sorry ladies! However I will say the middle name for a boy is Bryan is after my father, Brian. I've changed the spelling slightly partially because I prefer the 'Y' spelling, my sister kept writing it as Brain (ha!) plus my older sister, one of my best friends and a huge inspiration in my life is called Aly, so I like to think the Y in Bryan also represents her name slightly. 

Girls name has changed slightly too but both names are set now, yay :happydance:


----------



## lynne192

not sharing our names with anyone yes only partners mum knows about it.


----------



## Jessy16

Now that I've decided on names the pregnancy seems even more real.

It's almost 7am and I have to leave for school soon. What a fun day I have ahead of me!


----------



## MommaAlexis

My girls name choices are Meloti, Lorelai and Lara.

boys names are very up in the air! I'm thinking Mason, Salem, Joan or Ashton. But these change every week!! LOL


----------



## Jessy16

MommaAlexis said:


> My girls name choices are Meloti, Lorelai and Lara.
> 
> boys names are very up in the air! I'm thinking Mason, Salem, Joan or Ashton. But these change every week!! LOL

I'm the same with boys names. The girls name I have picked I know will not change but I'm constantly changing the boys name, haha. One of the reasons I'm not yet revealing the names just in case I change my mind!

You've got great names in mind, I really like Mason.


----------



## lynne192

i love name mason. but OH would never allow it nor would half my family as its prodistant name etc i think it lovely though very traditional :D names we've picked are all seen as traditional and some maybe somewhat common although i think girls name we have is old fashioned but strong lol plus they are family names lol love using family names although all names are from OH's side for baby both boy and girls names :D


----------



## hal423

Just found out yesterday that we're having a baby girl!! I was so surprised because I just knew it was gonna be a boy. We are so excited - now have to start thinking of names!!


----------



## Jessy16

hal423 said:


> Just found out yesterday that we're having a baby girl!! I was so surprised because I just knew it was gonna be a boy. We are so excited - now have to start thinking of names!!

Congratulations on team pink! What name(s) did you have planned for a boy?


----------



## hal423

Thanks! We actually didn't have any names planned for either boy or girl. We did like Benjamin or Alexander for a boy though. Maybe Charlotte or Alexandra for a girl? We have no idea!


----------



## Charlotteee

Oooo definitely pick Charlotte ;) kidding.

Congrats on team pink. This heat has killed me today. Wouldn't be so bad but I've come home and the house stinks of something disgusting so I've cleaned from top to bottom :)

I'm also certain I've been feeling flutters today :) xxx


----------



## Jessy16

hal423 said:


> Thanks! We actually didn't have any names planned for either boy or girl. We did like Benjamin or Alexander for a boy though. Maybe Charlotte or Alexandra for a girl? We have no idea!

I love Charlotte. My best friend is called Charlotte Faith but goes by Charlee. It's such a pretty name.


----------



## lynne192

i am a little worried wondering if anyone has any advice, i have started getting cramping in my lower stomach, it started on sunday and i thought it was braxtion hicks i got it 14th week with DS and since then its been getting more painful tonight in the supermarket it was making me sinch slight because of the pain, no bleeding or anything and it usually settles when i rest for long periods or just goes away but little worried about it as DS was premmie and also had labour like contractions early on and had to stop me at 17 weeks with him first..... 

any advice?


----------



## Jessy16

lynne192 said:


> i am a little worried wondering if anyone has any advice, i have started getting cramping in my lower stomach, it started on sunday and i thought it was braxtion hicks i got it 14th week with DS and since then its been getting more painful tonight in the supermarket it was making me sinch slight because of the pain, no bleeding or anything and it usually settles when i rest for long periods or just goes away but little worried about it as DS was premmie and also had labour like contractions early on and had to stop me at 17 weeks with him first.....
> 
> any advice?

It could be the muscles in your stomach stretching to accommodate for the baby? I hear that can be fairly painful. Other than that I don't know what it could be, but it might be worth calling your doctor tomorrow if you can just for reassurance/guidance, because you have mentioned it is painful and because of your previous history.


----------



## frantastic20

Hi Ladies :happydance:

Lynne - Like Jessy, I would definitely call the midwife, even if it's just for reassurance. I hope it turns out to be nothing!

How's everyone else doing? I had a midwife appt today, pretty boring except for listening to his HB, and even that was over super quick... might get the doppler out tonight but I don't feel I need it as much now!

Also handed in the official notice of my pregnancy to work. Said I would be going on mat leave from 20th August (I've already booked annual leave from 20th July until then). My boss got briefly confused as he has it in his head that I am going on mat leave in July (he's recruiting my maternity cover this week!). We also explained in the letter about me returning after 9 months and DH having three months off (we work for the same charity and for the same boss!). Although having printed off the HMRC form for that it seems they don't really want to know until after the baby is born.

I'm really excited about my mat leave cover starting - there's going to be a good couple of months of overlap, as the secondment is a development post for someone who isn't currently a team leader, so I'm sure I'll feel happy about handing my lovely team over by the time it happens! I will miss the random stuff they talk about though...


----------



## lynne192

maternity unit not opened till 9am tomorrow :(


----------



## frantastic20

You should just relax and take it easy tonight, especially if it goes away when you do that. :hugs:




lynne192 said:


> maternity unit not opened till 9am tomorrow :(


----------



## Charlotteee

Lynne I had pains yesterday that were quite sore, felt like stitch but they seem to have settled now. Try and rest until tomorrow x


----------



## lynne192

frantastic20 said:


> You should just relax and take it easy tonight, especially if it goes away when you do that. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> maternity unit not opened till 9am tomorrow :(Click to expand...

thanks hun yea going to do that and if worse comes to worst will go straight to emergency maternity unit in the morning. but think i am just getting worried. i know i had it with DS but can't stop worrying about this abby



Charlotteee said:


> Lynne I had pains yesterday that were quite sore, felt like stitch but they seem to have settled now. Try and rest until tomorrow x

thanks charlottee i had it with DS so i should really not be worried but i am going to rest as much as DS will allow me the heat might be increasing it as its very very warm here at the moment going to increase my fluids see if that gives me any releif too had alot of mucusy discharge in the last few weeks not sure if its thrush or if its just discharge don't remember it with DS though.


----------



## Charlotteee

If its thrush then you'll have itching too.

If it makes you feel any better I've had yellow discharge and they found a trace of protein in my urine so sent it off but everything came back fine.

Yeah its roasting!! 17 degrees here and its quarter past 8 at night :(


----------



## Jessy16

My sister had said it's been unusually hot in the UK and that a lot of her friends were complaining. She, like me, is from California so we are used to the heat so she laughs at her friends. I do sympathize though since it last summer for several days it exceeded 100F here (38C) so I am not looking forward to being 8 months pregnant in the height of summer. Otherwise I am usually fine! 

I hope the pains stop soon Lynne.

Alexis, how are you feeling today?


----------



## 17thy

Same here Jessy. It is between 95-100+F (35-38C) almost every day for 3 months here.

It's only March and it was 91F on Saturday.


----------



## Jessy16

17thy said:


> Same here Jessy. It is between 95-100+F (35-38C) almost every day for 3 months here.
> 
> It's only March and it was 91F on Saturday.

I've just seen your location - I have family friends who used to live in Jacksonville. I've been there once or twice, it's a nice city. I love the big fountain by the river, it was one of my favorite things there.


----------



## lynne192

been 20 here which is werid in general never mind this time of year lol i have thrush throughout my pregnancy with james itching comes and does mucus is yellow sometimes green tint lol kinda nasty lol but there is sooo much of it thats the problems its alot which i guess maybe not a bad thing meant to be washing out bacteria and such i guess i have been trying to increase natrual bio live yogurt and not take so much sweet stuff in thats meant to make thrush worse but thrush i have heard can cause problems if it gets bad and left untreated got hospital with specialist next thursday so might ask her if she can do a swab and check things out just to be on safe side, she wants to keep an eye on IC


----------



## freeeg

lynne192 said:


> i am a little worried wondering if anyone has any advice, i have started getting cramping in my lower stomach, it started on sunday and i thought it was braxtion hicks i got it 14th week with DS and since then its been getting more painful tonight in the supermarket it was making me sinch slight because of the pain, no bleeding or anything and it usually settles when i rest for long periods or just goes away but little worried about it as DS was premmie and also had labour like contractions early on and had to stop me at 17 weeks with him first.....
> 
> any advice?


Hey Lynne,
Sorry you haven't been feeling so good lately. My friend whose pregnant and also had a history of premature labor with her first son was automatically put on some sort of medicine to stop contractions since she was around 16 wks, banned from sex, and given progesterone suppositories to help maintain her pregnancy and now at 30 wks now is getting steroid shots to help her baby's lung mature just in case (her first stayed in NICU for almost 2 months). 
I know medicine is practiced differently from country to country but it doesn't hurt to ask your OB if with your history you need to take some precautions.


----------



## lynne192

i am already under control of fetal medicine they wont give me anything and they don't use progestrone here to mentain a pregnancy, just not the done thing *shrug* they also wont give you medication to stop contractions until you have contractions but will be getting steriods and they are going to check for IC at appointments and scan/see me every 2-4weeks. my DS was 33weeker after 13days labour and 13days without waters but he was great for premmie only in SCBU for 5days then home and was breathing on his own from word go. they have been keeping eye on baby also because my son was born with rhesus diease because of my blood antibodies etc.


----------



## mumsince2010

Hey beautifull expectant mothers, just a quick question... how do you post links to your signature? like a link for a journal? and also if there is a specific page from a thread that you want to link to your OP how do you do it? lol i have no idea how to do these things!! hope this make sense..


----------



## Ezza BUB1

hi ladies, gosh i had 3 pages to catch up on... i hope Lynne everything is ok for you and i would defo call the hospital to check re pains.

names ive seen sounds wonderful and jessy cant wait to find out what you have finally decided on .. i wonder if it slightly changes again haha

MUMSINCE to post a journal link on your signature you have to go to edit signature and then get the web address you have on the journal page ...... past it to your link it should look a little like this-

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-after-my-angel-went-heaven.html#post15079528

that is mine then you have to add a few bits to it, this bit to the beginning - to call it something you like for example My Pregnancy JOurnal put that part right after the numbers on the end of your web address and then finish it with  
it should look like this or similare-

My Miracle Pregnancy Journal

ive just reread what i have written and it may sound confusing so if you want let me know your journal page and i will set it up for you and then you can just copy and paste it :) im sure there is probably an easier way but this is just how i know haha


----------



## mumsince2010

Ezza BUB1 said:


> ive just reread what i have written and it may sound confusing so if you want let me know your journal page and i will set it up for you and then you can just copy and paste it :) im sure there is probably an easier way but this is just how i know haha


lol thank you so much, here is the link

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-my-surprise-baby-2-journal.html#post16496539

it would be awesome if you could help me! i tried but i dont know if i missed something. thank you


----------



## Ezza BUB1

no probs honey ... what would you like it called?


----------



## mumsince2010

lol i havent even thought of what to call it, i guess just call it my surprise baby journal


----------



## Ezza BUB1

ha beat ya to it ... i went and stalked you and got this of your journal so here you go princess


My Surprise Baby #2 Journal


(click on it and then copy and paste the web address then you can change colour of font by highlighting the 'my surprise baby #2 Journal' part and changing font or colour etc........ it will come up on your signature as a link that people can just click on and it will take em straight to your page


i made it pink but change as you wish xo

ps are you in south Aust?? not many aussies on here im from brissy but living in melbourne at the moment


----------



## mumsince2010

thank you :)

we are originally from barossa Valley in south aus and have now move closer to Adelaide.
i have noticed the lack of aussies, and its hard to compare notes etcs about maternity health care because compared to other places we have a different system... sorta. like i dont get a 16 week scan unless i go private, infact it seems we only get half the check ups/scans that others get


----------



## Ezza BUB1

oooh barossa valley ... LOVELY!! it is hard..... i was living in scotland last year and fell pregnant back in setp then mc in oct so i know a lil bout uk system but its super hard to compare over here as everything is sooooooooooo different.... its even different depending on who you see..... liek my sil is preggas and had to pay for all of her scans ... where as i saw the exact same dr and got my first scan free and my second one was done at the hospital so that was free too then my third was done in melbourne once we moved and it cost me $230 eeeeek!! my next one is done at hospital down here so soon find out haha.... its different everywhere but at least you can compare with me now and we are only about a week apart :) im due 18th sept.

im classed as a high risk pregnancy coz i have diabetes so they check on me more frequent than the like of a normal pregnancy but i dont get the 16 week scan either :( i wanted it so i could find out the sex but im not paying for it if i dont have to.... i was tempted but hubby said JUST WAIT damn it.

so i hope your pregnancy is going good gons now.... im caught up on your journal so fingers crossed no more dramas. lets have fun on this journey ;)

oh and im glad your link worked and looks nice in green ... wat else was it you wanted to know how to do?? i think i missed something xoxo


----------



## mumsince2010

oh i basically did the same thing you did with my journal, so i worked it out on my own :) hehe...

i have never had to pay for my scans, except my private ones. i did the 3d/4d scan at 28 weeks with my first pregnancy, that was $200, but i got dvd, and a heap of piccies and they even put them in a cool album for me.

im paying to have a private 3d/4d gender scan at 15+5 because im impatient and my partner might be in melbourne for the 19/20 week scan. sigh his work just doesnt understand the whole concept of "we are having a baby and jords doesnt want to miss any thing!"

must be a male boss thing. lol

since we hit 12 weeks, all my complications have settled down. i got a call from my dr jsut before telling me my haemoglobin levels were low, so i guess that means i'll be on iron supplements or something but oh well.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Nice work, im glad it worked for ya ;)

thats awesome on the 3d/4d one.... would you suggest doing it for me .. i would love it i reckon. for my last scan i got a dvd and a bunch of pics too which is cool the best thing bout dvd is you can pause it and take pics of the better shots that way so you have an abundance of pics hahah

im so impatient ... i should just pay for it and do it on my own hahaha i reckon hubby would like it if we did it though he just says for me to be patient ... but i so wanna know NOW!!! and get prepared 

bummer your partner might not be there for your 20 weeks one damn it .... that sux but at least you are getting a scan really soon YIPPEEEE!! im well jealous... defo a male boss thing they just dont get it 

im glad everything has settled for you thats good news ... and if the worst thing that has come off now is that you have to go on iron i think your doing alright 

yay for healthy babies :)


----------



## mumsince2010

Has anyone used the GENDERmaker, (or any home gender test) Gender Prediction test?? and has it been right for you?

I ordered one, just for a laugh, as you do. considering all the crazy old wives tales for gender prediction. it came today so im going to do it in the morning, and then i guess when i have my gender scan on the 10th i'll post here if it was right or wrong.

i just thought it was something fun to do, and ive been going crazy thinking about the gender of this bub since i found out i was pregnant! FOB thinks im crazy, he cant see the fun side of it all


----------



## mumsince2010

URMM.... i just realised this site is baby and bump australia, yet there are hardly any aussie ladies on here... or at least i havent noticed them...


----------



## Ezza BUB1

hah good luck on the gender test.. i havent done one but i reckon it would be good fun ..... i have done the old .. hold your wedding ring on a piece of hair above your belly button and if it goes in circles its a boy but if it goes back and forth its a girl ..... i got BOY which i totally think is right but we shall see.

this is baby and bump australia coz we are in AUS .... it says different wherever you are im pretty sure coz when i was in the uk its said Baby and bump UK... i think its like whereever you are it change, but its a worldwide website


----------



## mumsince2010

Ezza BUB1 said:


> hah good luck on the gender test.. i havent done one but i reckon it would be good fun ..... i have done the old .. hold your wedding ring on a piece of hair above your belly button and if it goes in circles its a boy but if it goes back and forth its a girl ..... i got BOY which i totally think is right but we shall see.
> 
> this is baby and bump australia coz we are in AUS .... it says different wherever you are im pretty sure coz when i was in the uk its said Baby and bump UK... i think its like whereever you are it change, but its a worldwide website

does it work with any ring?? i dont have a wedding ring :( lol 

oh.. hmm well dont i feel silly now then. haha.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

im pretty sure it does but it has to be yours.... try it out its fun hehe


----------



## jenny25

3 days until my gender scan at babybond I can't wait eeek hope the little one has it's legs wide open lol xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Yayyy 4 days for mine Jen :)

Let's hope both babies behave! 

Has anyone had itchy skin on their bellies xx


----------



## jenny25

Yes I agree lol xxx

Yeah I have the other night it was rather funny I thought my skin was burning slightly lol xx


----------



## Cherrylicious

Name (just first)? Zyanne

How old are you? 19, 20 in July

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? September 7th...LMP 

What # child is this for you? 1

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Predicted a GIRL...finding out tomorrow if s/he co-operates lol 

Are you finding out the gender?OH YES! i couldn't wait until the 24th of April!!! 

How many months were you TTC?5 months (had a loss in June)

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy?Nope


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Welcome cherrylicious!! Hope ur pregnancy is going well and good luck for ur gender scan hope she cooperates for you ;)


----------



## Jessy16

Yesterday at school I fell down some stairs and was taken to the ER because I landed on my front and I was worried about the baby. My school now know I am pregnant following on from this and they had concerns about the baby which is why I went to the hospital. 

The baby is fine which is a relief and I got to see the baby once again. After seeing the baby my doctor was not at all but more about why I fell. I'm not sure what happened, I think I was light headed and simply missed a step. I'm so glad the baby is fine.

Actually, I should probably stop saying 'the baby' and simply refer to 'the baby' as my daughter as I'm having a girl! While having an ultrasound I couldn't not ask if she (my doctor) could tell the sex of the baby. She said yes she would be able to and seeing as I have a scan in 2 weeks she said if I wanted to know now then she would look but because I am only 14 weeks then it is more likely to be incorrect than at 16 weeks. She said boys are very obviously boys by this stage and upon looking, there was no obvious-ness (ha!) so she's saying girl! 

I'm pleased to say my daughter, Cora Grace Alea is still set for arrival on September 22 and she's looking healthier than ever.

I'm going to have a little girl! :happydance:


----------



## mumsince2010

thats awesome jessy YAYA a gorgeous little girl...

ps im so jealous you found out already and i need to wait til the 10th


----------



## Jessy16

mumsince2010 said:


> thats awesome jessy YAYA a gorgeous little girl...
> 
> ps im so jealous you found out already and i need to wait til the 10th

Thanks a lot, I'm so excited!

I wasn't supposed to find out until the 10th (I was undecided about finding out anyway, ironically) but because of the fall I had a scan. My doctor wasn't going to tell me the sex and only did because I asked, so it pays to ask :thumbup:

Ahhh I really couldn't be happier :cloud9:


----------



## MommaAlexis

EEE!! I only have until Monday to wait for the Gender now!!!! EEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Jessy16

MommaAlexis said:


> EEE!! I only have until Monday to wait for the Gender now!!!! EEEEEEEEE!!!

Ahh how exciting! Are you hoping for a specific sex? What do you think you're having?


----------



## holywoodmum

Hal, congrats on team pink!
Lynne, it sounds very like round ligament pains. I had it with DD1, but not this time of last time - I thought I was dying, I was in work, and I was doubled over in pain and was getting nauseous and dizzy too. I hope you got in touch with someone today to put your mind at rest
Congratulations cherrylicious :)
Jessy, congrats on your girl - as ways of telling your school go, that was pretty dramatic, glad you're ok!


----------



## lynne192

thanks all was diagnosed with kidney infection alot of blood and protein in my urine and also been told i have very stronge braxtion hicks, i have to keep an eye on them take painkillers where needed and to speak to specialist about it next thursday when we have our scan and appointment with her so just been told to rest, drink lots of water and take meds hopefully should help.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey ladies, we're having TWO boys!! :blue::blue:

Baby A - Colton:



Baby B - Landon:


----------



## lynne192

fantastic hun two wee men great huge congratulations :D great names too


----------



## hal423

Welcome to team pink Jessy and congrats on your beautiful little boys Floridagirl! How precious!

Lynne - take care of yourself and hope you feel better!


----------



## kissyfacelala

congrats floridagirl!! two boys! wow! 

my gender scan is two weeks from today. will be 18 weeks 5 days then!


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun its just been a whole all round god awful day its all in my pregnancy journal would take up half the thread to type it here lol


----------



## Ezza BUB1

OMG!!! JESSY yay you found out thats so AMAZING!!! congrats on your precious lil girl!! loving the name its beautiful!! im glad to hear you and bub are ok after the fall bit scary but all is well thankgod :thumbup: yay your having a :pink::pink::pink: thats so cool!! im well jealous that you have found out no fair!!

not long now for you mommaAlexis not long at all... :) will it be :blue:or:pink:??

lynne hope your feeling better soon and the braxton hicks settles for you .. no fun, just relax and do wat the dr ordered

FLorida girl (everytime i say your name i so FLO RIDA girl hahaha and giggle to myself ... massive congrats on your 2 lil men how exciting and your names are awesome too so happy for you :):twinboys: YAY

kisseyfacelala good luck on yours wont be long till yours is here too lucky duck :)

hope everyone is good :)


----------



## mumsince2010

so... last night FOB decided to move out, leave me, and just for good measure, called me a slut and our unborn child a b astard. wants a DNA test :( 

i found some messages on his facebook to and from some other women. i hadnt bothered to mention it until he started an argument with me over some potato gems. sigh. im so crushed :(

single mummy to two kiddies with different dads. i know i dont need a relationship to be happy, but makes me wonder what type of man is going to want me with my track record. (feeling really down because a family member has said those exact words to me today) sigh 

i shouldnt be feeling like this because he has done wrong, and now he has abandoned me, while pregnant with OUR child. :( sorry for being the downer on the thread. but just yeah needed to tell anyone other than family or friends. cos all i get is shit from my family and friends. the best part is being told i should just abort my child, who ive already grown to love in the last few months :(

i wrote all this in my journal but yeah, no one really reads it haha...


----------



## mumsince2010

oh and congrats to those who found out genders, or simple just had good news over the last few days....


----------



## Ezza BUB1

mumsince2010 said:


> so... last night FOB decided to move out, leave me, and just for good measure, called me a slut and our unborn child a b astard. wants a DNA test :(
> 
> i found some messages on his facebook to and from some other women. i hadnt bothered to mention it until he started an argument with me over some potato gems. sigh. im so crushed :(
> 
> single mummy to two kiddies with different dads. i know i dont need a relationship to be happy, but makes me wonder what type of man is going to want me with my track record. (feeling really down because a family member has said those exact words to me today) sigh
> 
> i shouldnt be feeling like this because he has done wrong, and now he has abandoned me, while pregnant with OUR child. :( sorry for being the downer on the thread. but just yeah needed to tell anyone other than family or friends. cos all i get is shit from my family and friends. the best part is being told i should just abort my child, who ive already grown to love in the last few months :(
> 
> i wrote all this in my journal but yeah, no one really reads it haha...

honey i have written to you in your journal .. i truly hope you are ok xoxoxo


----------



## Charlotteee

Hope you are ok hun. He is an ass!

3 days until gender scan!! xx


----------



## lynne192

aww how awful for you mumsince2010 bloody terrible he would do this to you men! my thoughts are with you and many people will want you hun the men you choose doesn't speak about you it speaks about the low lives they are! i really hope things pick up soon and make sure you hit is ass for child support!


----------



## holywoodmum

FG, can they distinguish all along which baby is which? Mightn't they switch places? Just wondering as you've named them already, or is it just a pair of names, or is it first one out is Landon etc? Sorry, don't mean to pry, just intrigued as I know very little about twins!
mumsince2010, that sucks :( I don't stalk the journals on here, so didn't see your post, but really what a twit he's been. If he came grovelling back would you have him?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Colton is Baby A and always closest to my cervix, more to my left side. Landon is Baby B a little farther up and to the right a little. They said Baby A will always remain closest to the cervix and he'll be out first. :thumbup:


----------



## holywoodmum

that's pretty cool really :) I jsut didn't know if when they are still relatively small they mighn't switch round or something!


----------



## MommaAlexis

mumsince2010 said:


> so... last night FOB decided to move out, leave me, and just for good measure, called me a slut and our unborn child a b astard. wants a DNA test :(
> 
> i found some messages on his facebook to and from some other women. i hadnt bothered to mention it until he started an argument with me over some potato gems. sigh. im so crushed :(
> 
> single mummy to two kiddies with different dads. i know i dont need a relationship to be happy, but makes me wonder what type of man is going to want me with my track record. (feeling really down because a family member has said those exact words to me today) sigh
> 
> i shouldnt be feeling like this because he has done wrong, and now he has abandoned me, while pregnant with OUR child. :( sorry for being the downer on the thread. but just yeah needed to tell anyone other than family or friends. cos all i get is shit from my family and friends. the best part is being told i should just abort my child, who ive already grown to love in the last few months :(
> 
> i wrote all this in my journal but yeah, no one really reads it haha...

Sounds like an instant replay of me at 9 weeks. OH kicked me out, said it wasn't his when we had been TTC and Engaged, and hasn't breathed a word to me since, and has ignored every message I've sent. :hugs: It gets better, even just one month has passed and I'm looking forward to being the one who puts a smile on LO's face. Don't worry about the "no one will date you " comments. "f"OB said the same thing to me, and I'm now non-seriously seeing someone new! ;) Go, have your BEAUTIFUL baby and don't apologize for your life. Good quote to live by "You should never be embarrassed by your trouble with living, cause it's the ones with the sorest throats who have done the most singing."


----------



## Jessy16

Mumsince2010 (sorry, I don't know your real name), I'm sorry that you've had to go through that. It sounds as if you've had a whirlwind 24 hours to say the least. Please know we're all here for you whenever you want to cry, rant or generally just chat. You're an amazing mom I'm sure and I have know doubt that will continue once your second is here, so don't listen to anyone tell you otherwise.

Ysa, congratulations on team blue! I wonder how many of us are team pink compared to team blue? Not forgetting team yellow as well. We should try and get a poll going or something.


----------



## holywoodmum

Jessy, we could just update the front page when people have their scans maybe? Sorry FG, more work for you!


----------



## Jessy16

Haha, I completely forgot we have the front page! Pregnancy brain ;)


----------



## frantastic20

Hey everyone... Friday tomorrow! Yay!

I have just been looking for nursery inspiration online... Has anyone else already got a nursery done, maybe from a previous baby, or planned what they're going to have? I am seriously considering some kind of video game theme... I've seen some cute Yoshi's Island and Mario ones, but LOVE this one (impossible to recreate): 

https://www.machwerx.com/2010/03/24/loco-roco-nursery/

I probably love it because I love the game, not just because it's awesome! I wish I knew someone that artistic! I would like a Katamari Damacy theme because they are some of my favourite games and are completely mental (think of a crazy Japanese games designer going mad with catchy theme tunes and it's a start!). Anyway, I think all the colours and patterns would be great for beanie (when should I start calling him Joseph? It feels weird now).

Anyway, I have probably just talked gibberish to 90% of you so I'll shut up! What is everyone else thinking of? I should probably point out that it will most likely end up painted plain white and very boring!!!


----------



## Charlotteee

We've just been to toys r us and they have a nursery theme called olive and henry which is a hedgehog and a bird and really cute so we are going to do the room in that xx


----------



## kasey c

Jessy16 said:


> Yesterday at school I fell down some stairs and was taken to the ER because I landed on my front and I was worried about the baby. My school now know I am pregnant following on from this and they had concerns about the baby which is why I went to the hospital.
> 
> The baby is fine which is a relief and I got to see the baby once again. After seeing the baby my doctor was not at all but more about why I fell. I'm not sure what happened, I think I was light headed and simply missed a step. I'm so glad the baby is fine.
> 
> Actually, I should probably stop saying 'the baby' and simply refer to 'the baby' as my daughter as I'm having a girl! While having an ultrasound I couldn't not ask if she (my doctor) could tell the sex of the baby. She said yes she would be able to and seeing as I have a scan in 2 weeks she said if I wanted to know now then she would look but because I am only 14 weeks then it is more likely to be incorrect than at 16 weeks. She said boys are very obviously boys by this stage and upon looking, there was no obvious-ness (ha!) so she's saying girl!
> 
> I'm pleased to say my daughter, Cora Grace Alea is still set for arrival on September 22 and she's looking healthier than ever.
> 
> I'm going to have a little girl! :happydance:

Congratulations on team pink Jessy!!! So sorry to hear about the fall but glad your little girl is fine and no harm has come to her xxx


----------



## kasey c

lynne192 said:


> thanks all was diagnosed with kidney infection alot of blood and protein in my urine and also been told i have very stronge braxtion hicks, i have to keep an eye on them take painkillers where needed and to speak to specialist about it next thursday when we have our scan and appointment with her so just been told to rest, drink lots of water and take meds hopefully should help.

Lynne - sorry to hear about the kidney infection- take good care of yourself and hope you get well soon, hugs xxx


----------



## kasey c

mumsince2010 said:


> so... last night FOB decided to move out, leave me, and just for good measure, called me a slut and our unborn child a b astard. wants a DNA test :(
> 
> i found some messages on his facebook to and from some other women. i hadnt bothered to mention it until he started an argument with me over some potato gems. sigh. im so crushed :(
> 
> single mummy to two kiddies with different dads. i know i dont need a relationship to be happy, but makes me wonder what type of man is going to want me with my track record. (feeling really down because a family member has said those exact words to me today) sigh
> 
> i shouldnt be feeling like this because he has done wrong, and now he has abandoned me, while pregnant with OUR child. :( sorry for being the downer on the thread. but just yeah needed to tell anyone other than family or friends. cos all i get is shit from my family and friends. the best part is being told i should just abort my child, who ive already grown to love in the last few months :(
> 
> i wrote all this in my journal but yeah, no one really reads it haha...

So sorry to hear this - sending big hugs to you xxx


----------



## holywoodmum

that's a pretty cool looking nursery. I've always gone with bright primary colours on plain walls.


----------



## holywoodmum

This is DD2's room, I guess the new baby's room will look similar!
https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_UiSB2TV1oKg/TDzSX5INfbI/AAAAAAAAAVs/bgUfT5IXfkk/s320/Picture+662.jpg
https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_UiSB2TV1oKg/TDzSa5LoTnI/AAAAAAAAAV0/Wr0AhfI7hYs/s320/Picture+665.jpg
https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_UiSB2TV1oKg/TDzSeSvAzJI/AAAAAAAAAV8/DRhVyx0NUQA/s320/Picture+664.jpg


----------



## kasey c

Love your daughter's nursery Holywoodmum :) we have loads of bits and bobs from the Zeddy and Parsnip range from Mamas and Papas and I love my Bear range from Babies R Us so will use that to decorate baby's nursery :)


----------



## holywoodmum

It's 90% Ikea... But I love all the bright primary colours... DD1 is mostly the same in her room too.


----------



## frantastic20

Ah, they're all lovely... I think I'd better take photos of our room so I can record the transformation (hopefully) - it's still full of crap at present! Well, less than before, but still...


----------



## kasey c

Thought I recognised some of your things were from Ikea!!


----------



## lynne192

only 48mins and i will be 15 weeks :D


----------



## holywoodmum

frantastic20 said:


> Ah, they're all lovely... I think I'd better take photos of our room so I can record the transformation (hopefully) - it's still full of crap at present! Well, less than before, but still...

https://pregnantteacherstrikesagain.../mess-that-was-our-study-peering-through.html 

the before photos are there... it was quite a major effort which a new wall and door!


----------



## Jessy16

Yay it's Friday! We are all one day closer to having our babies :happydance: 

Congratulations on turning 15 weeks Lynne, I'm 15 weeks tomorrow so just a day behind you. How are you feeling? I hope you're not in too much pain now.

You've all got some great nursery stuff picked out, I've yet to start looking but I'll probably do so this weekend. Yesterday I was telling my little sister, who is 6, that in a few weeks the baby will start moving around and we might be able to see her moving. Emma, my sister, was in total disbelief which I found funny. She then asked me the dreaded questions of how did the baby end up in my stomach and where do babies come from? I then conveniently found myself with things to do and so walked away!


----------



## mumsince2010

lol ... ahh children can make you feel so uncomfortable at times... you should jsut tell her she'll need to ask your mum that one ;)


----------



## frantastic20

Love the before and after pics Lucy! Might have to nosy round your blog now...

Jessy - that's hilarious! DH and I have been discussing what we'll tell this little one at various ages this week! I told DH the story of me being totally scared when I asked my mum where my baby brother came from (it must have been my youngest bro so I would have been three) - my mum told me (we're Catholic) that God just put the baby in her tummy. I didn't say anything immediately but she realised I was worrying later on and when she asked I blurted out that I was scared in case God decided to put a baby in my tummy, because I was only little and not old enough!! :haha: 

She added a few amendments to the story after that...

The only awkward questions I've had were when I was about 21 and my 3 year old goddaughter asked me about death. I figured as her godmother I'd probably better answer... Cannot remember for the life of me what I told her! :dohh:


----------



## lynne192

awww these strories are soo cute and funny, my 6year old sister is soooo smart and said when she found out i would be feeling sick and tired and geting scans to check on the baby then i would give birth lol but it takes a long time lol gotta love her sadly don't see her too much

wll 5weeks 1 day today and had nightmares last night but mostly the same one that baby was born and they didn't listen to me he/she wasn't allowed to breastfeed from me and was given formula milk (fear of mine) and that i wasn't prepared had nothing for the baby etc :( kept having the dream... but i think i am worried about it if this baby is born at the same gestation as james i have 17weeks 6days if go full term got 24weeks 6days so think that got me thinking lol


----------



## lynne192

anyone playing music for their baby yet? found in womb baby mozart album for baby so started playing it for baby.... seee how it goes....

also was told and read today that at 15weeks baby now tastes what i am eating lol kinda cool :D


----------



## MommaAlexis

When I played the Pokemon rap to my baby it kicked me for the first time. I tried everything else, and it kicked to Pokemon. I decided it takes after me for this reason. Also, it kicks to the beat of Sexy and I know it. Hahaha. <3


----------



## Emaskew

17+5 Hubby just bought me the best birthday gift ever...a scan!!! now know im having a daughter so happy!!!!! a birthday i will never forget x


----------



## lynne192

awww thats a great birthday present i was going to ask for that but i get alot of scans anyways thought i would ask for something else instead lol


----------



## Emaskew

oh i cant get enough!! if i could id have one every week!!!! this is my third due to have another in two weeks : ) its the most wonderful and reassuring thing to see your child playng inside you safe and healthy god i dont know how id cope just having the 2 that the NHS give you xx


----------



## lynne192

from 4 weeks -12weeks i had 6 scans lol now only scan every 4weeks atm :D


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Hey, mind if I join this thread too :)


----------



## lynne192

MeAndMyShadow said:


> Hey, mind if I join this thread too :)

welcome x


----------



## lynne192

wanted to share this with the group:
https://www.babyandbump.com/freebies/935791-baby-freebies-2012-a.html#post16615705

I have been signing up to all the freebies i can i have always been a freebie lover as some of you might know from threads i have started below but anyways thought this might help us girls get some wee samples and such together and some of the stuff is fantastic for the hospital bags and such

from freebies in the last 2 years i have gotten soooo much stuff from free breast pumps to bottle sterlizers, bottles, nappies, nappy creams and much much more :D


----------



## mumsince2010

so more drama.... :-/ had to stay over night in the hospital. ive been spotting since about 9 weeks, and last night blood literally poured out of me when i went to the toilet... went to the hospital, got seen straight away. the whole time i was bawling my eyes :( 

but a sigh of relief they brought in the scanner and bubba is still there, strong and healthy :) turns out there is a tear right near bubbas head and bubba keeps hitting it and agrivating it. :( my placenta isalso very close to my cervix, dr warned me that if it doesnt move there may be a problem with bubbas head engaging and i may need a c-section. sigh. oh well id rather bubba safely delivered than risk us both.


----------



## jenny25

Well girls we had our gender scan yesterday and we are team :blue: yay please do not mention anything about the gender on my fb as we don't want to tell family and friends there is a link in my journal too all my pictures xxx


https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/baby%20c/BABYBOND_17.jpg


----------



## Charlotteee

Yay Jen. Congrats. I find out in 2 hours :) xxx


----------



## jenny25

Ooo darling I'm so excited for you yay xxxx


----------



## lynne192

huge hug mumsince2010, there were alot of girls in the ward with me when i was in all the time with james with same thing as you i got to meet alot of their babies very cute, its horrible you had to go through that but great news baby is alright, your planceta might move up in time, are they putting you on the high risk list will you get more scans now?


----------



## Cherrylicious

Had a gender scan on Thursday and we're on Team :blue: :baby:


----------



## lynne192

fantastic hun wonder what the numbers are now seems like we're getting a good mix of genders :D


----------



## Charlotteee

Not much of a mix. I'm also team blue :) xx


----------



## lynne192

ah i thought there were a few team pink lol seems september might be the month of the boy then lol did the chinese charting work for you all then?


----------



## jenny25

Nope it was all wrong for me said I was having a girl but I'm not x


----------



## Jessy16

Good morning everyone. Congratulations to those who have found on what they're having - a lot of little boys it seems! Congratulations to you all.

I'm going to get a Maxi Cosi car seat so I'm looking for a bit of advice. We have the Pebble version here in the US (but it's branded the Mico) but we don't have the CabrioFix or the new CitiSPS, well I can't find them anywhere if we do!. My sister is in the UK (which is how I know the UK names and that's how I can get one) so she can ship either one to me if I don't get the Pebble/Mico. I've read reviews on the Pebble and C.F but since the CitiSPS is new there aren't any reviews available yet. Can anyone recommend either the Pebble or the CabrioFix? I like the design of both and can't see any differences so I was hoping any of you had experienced either and could give me an honest opinion?


----------



## Emaskew

got it wrong for me too as im have a little girl and was predicted a boy!!! None of my family know what the sex is and they all seem to be opting for a boy too he he he will be a Pink suprise in sept!!!


----------



## Cherrylicious

mine predicted a girl so obviously it was wrong! lol


----------



## Charlotteee

Mine was right x


----------



## Icklebean

oh what a great thread, im sue 20th sept :) eeeeeeek


----------



## Jessy16

Icklebean said:


> oh what a great thread, im sue 20th sept :) eeeeeeek

:wave:

I'm due on September 22 so a little after you. Do you know what you're having?


----------



## BeachPrincess

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtH_L7P11hA

Our gender announcement video!!!!! Hubs and I put our heads together! He did the editing, photos, and video!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Jessy16

That is one of the best things I've ever seen, such an amazing idea. Congratulations on your little girl too!


----------



## holywoodmum

Hi MeandMyShadow and Icklebean :)
COngrats to everyone who found out the gender!
Jessy, we have the carbriofix, we got it before the pebble came out. From what I can see the only difference is that both have the isofix base (which is great, I love it) but with the pebble, you can use the same base for the next stage car seat as well, where the cabriofix base you can only use for the cabriofix, not the next stage one...


----------



## Icklebean

Jessy16 said:


> Icklebean said:
> 
> 
> oh what a great thread, im sue 20th sept :) eeeeeeek
> 
> :wave:
> 
> I'm due on September 22 so a little after you. Do you know what you're having?Click to expand...

hiii there, and no? i not even got to my 20 week can yet lol, we unsure if we are going to find out yet, do you know what your having then xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jessy16

Icklebean said:


> Jessy16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Icklebean said:
> 
> 
> oh what a great thread, im sue 20th sept :) eeeeeeek
> 
> :wave:
> 
> I'm due on September 22 so a little after you. Do you know what you're having?Click to expand...
> 
> hiii there, and no? i not even got to my 20 week can yet lol, we unsure if we are going to find out yet, do you know what your having then xxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Yes, a little girl :) She'll be called Cora Grace Alea


----------



## Icklebean

Jessy16 said:


> Icklebean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessy16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Icklebean said:
> 
> 
> oh what a great thread, im sue 20th sept :) eeeeeeek
> 
> :wave:
> 
> I'm due on September 22 so a little after you. Do you know what you're having?Click to expand...
> 
> hiii there, and no? i not even got to my 20 week can yet lol, we unsure if we are going to find out yet, do you know what your having then xxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, a little girl :) She'll be called Cora Grace AleaClick to expand...


how did u find out hunni??


----------



## Jessy16

> how did u find out hunni??

I had a scan last week after I had a fall, but I have 16 week scan coming up so I would have found out then anyway. I'm not sure where you are but I'm in the US and things here generally seem to be a bit different to the UK.


----------



## Icklebean

ohh yer i have to wait till 20 weeks lol


----------



## BeachPrincess

Jessy16 said:


> That is one of the best things I've ever seen, such an amazing idea. Congratulations on your little girl too!

thank you!! :)


----------



## lynne192

guess got to be right some of the time....

was wondering if i could get some pram advice i bought one off here but its not in very good condition and my OH wants me to bin it. wasn't cheap either but anyways money up in smoke was wondering your thoughts on this pram to get some other peoples views before make more mistakes:

https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/hauck-malibu-2in1-buggy10-off-baby-photo-shoot/99501921


----------



## Jessy16

I like it Lynne. Can the blue be changed to another color, pink for example? Only because people may automatically think you have a boy when you could have a girl because of the blue. It would bother me, but I'm generally really fussy which is probably why I've got a black stroller, ha. I really like it though.


----------



## lynne192

this is the one we bought of a BnB member but not in good nick the one my OH wants to me bin:

https://baby2travel.co.uk/SilverCRO... Cargo/Big/LINEAR FREEWAY CARGO PUSHCHAIR.jpg

https://strollersandprams.com/strollers/image/4296/stroller.jpg


----------



## Jessy16

I like the second one, well I like both actually. Have you spoken to the member about the condition of the stroller?


----------



## lynne192

didn't want to start a fight it was the wrong pram she sold me anyways she advertised a silver cross 3d so this one is much bigger (doesn't fit into our boot) etc plus bought extras for it before i noticed it was the wrong pram, she sent it up for england so cost me just as much to send it back down. OH has banned me buying off her now unless its completely new because women said it had been used 5 times max yet wheels are battered to hell, the lining and fabric on the pram was dirty etc long story just don't have the energy she seen it as good condition i didn't. no point in fighting, as she said i got a £400 or something pram for less than £100 but £100 is a lot when its no use to you and not something you feel safe using for your child.... plus £400 in mothercare for it gets your colour you want lots of extra including a carseat (which we need to buy) and 2 years warnity with a new pram too my own fault buying 2nd hand i am sure.

sorry rant over.


----------



## Jessy16

It's not your fault, especially if you were miss sold something. It's a shame you've had a bad experience :(


----------



## lynne192

just such a waste of money were i was trying to save teach me for buying from here and never had a problem in the past, gutted really but guess was too good to be true. the other pram i am looking at might be too though so


----------



## rosababy

Name (just first)? Rosa

How old are you? 33

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? Sept 5, based on last scan

What # child is this for you? 1

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I think it's a girl

Are you finding out the gender? YES! In 3 weeks!

How many months were you TTC? 18

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Not anymore, but I did two rounds of IVF.


----------



## kissyfacelala

welcome Rosa! I have seen you on other threads! :hi:


----------



## rosababy

Hi kissy! I've seen you too, and always remember that you're exactly as far along as I am! :thumbup: Although my ticker doesn't quite match my doc's due date.


----------



## lynne192

welcome rosa :D


----------



## Jessy16

Welcome and congratulations Rosa!


----------



## Jessy16

My step brother (he's 19 and in the Marines) just called and said he's got a girl pregnant. My mom started crying, yelling and crying a little more. Oh, and a bit more yelling. It's safe to say his April fools joke did not go down well :dohh:


----------



## lynne192

why do people do that fake pregnancy i think its pretty bad actually noone on my fb or anything did that thank god but i think if you've had losses etc it makes it million times worse.....

was he jokin?


----------



## Jessy16

He was joking, it was meant to be an april fools prank but when he said it my mom didn't see the funny side


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Just a quicky gotta run!! 

Jessy I would just be sure to check that if u purchase a cars eat from uk that all safety features are up to scratch with US standards.... I was going to buy a caraway and pram from uk before I left but Aussie standards are completly different and the car seat would not have been suitable in Aus.... Just something to check for your own reassurance ... I don't have a recommendation in either carseat though I'm afraid sorry xxx

Lynne, I understand we all want to save money where we can but if it were me a pram and carseat are the 2 things I defiantly would NOT buy second hand ..... With prams I believe (apart froma cot) it is the one thing u will use most for your baby day to day and u just don't know wat u are buying wen purchasing second hand goods .... Yes they are cheap but for obvious reasons too.... Carseat wise would never purchase second hand as u don't know if the seat has been involved in a car that has crashed etc .... U can purchase quite reduced priced prams and Caesars on amazon etc brand new or choose wat u like abd google that item and compare different shops prices .... Just my suggestion however I understand we can't all have brand new stuff all the time that's just me I guess .... 

Love to all xxx


----------



## lynne192

always bought my prams second hand before but people seem to be less honest than they used to be haven't bought a pram in years and def learned my lesson, not buying carseat or cot 2nd hand at all and more than likely will use baby carrier than pram just gutted more or else about people being honest... guess we all have different degrees of honesty when someone says something not been used you'd expect it to be as new?

i am with you on new stuff always buy were possible new was going to buy it new but when seen as new here thought ah why not lol silly mistake now.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

I agree you'd expect people to be honest I know I would never sell anything if I wouldn't buy it myself abd I would always say exactly wat it is .... Some ppl are just plain rude and out to make a quick buck .... Lesson learnt I'm sure and now u made tge mistake hopefully it won't happen again ... Good luck though x


----------



## lynne192

very true just sours the experence with people are are being honest you know?


----------



## holywoodmum

Congrats Rosa :) 
Lynne, I think the condition of pram would be a hard one to argue, but if she's sent you a different pram than she advertised I'd definitely complain. As for cost of shipping, she should pay that as you were totally mis-sold. 
In other news, I'm 18 weeks :happydance:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm finding out gender in four hours!!


----------



## Jessy16

I hadn't considered the differences in car seats from the UK and here in the US, so thanks for bringing that to my attention Erin. I'm going to buy the one here available in the US because if the car seat isn't correct (fitting wise, safety wise and so on), it doesn't bear thinking about does it?

Alexis, good luck for your gender scan. I'm guessing boy, but only because so many boys are due in September that it wouldn't surprize me if another one was on his way!


----------



## Jessy16

It's meant to be 82F here in California today. I'm so not in the mood for it to be warm today, especially when I have to be in school at 7am for earthquake drills. You guys in the UK are lucky you don't get earthquakes. We had one here 3 miles from my town on Friday -- I didn't even feel it but apparently it happened!

Not feeling too good today, hopefully this isn't the return of morning sickness :(


----------



## Elhaym

Hi ladies, sorry I've not been around just been so tired and under the weather - had the first migraine of my life over the weekend, it was awful, the hormonal changes must have triggered it? I really hope I don't get another for a long time, it was agony!

CONGRATS to all those who've had their gender scan - lots of boys it seems :D Still 5 whole looooooooooooooooong weeks till I find out!

I've been browsing prams for ages but to be honest I just get so overwhelmed, there are so many types and each seems to have pros and cons, I can't decide :( oh well got time to think about it I suppose! x


----------



## holywoodmum

I'm so glad our pram seems fit to take a third child! i love it to bits :) It's the micralite toro...


----------



## lynne192

wow three kids in one pram lol thats good use of the pram hun well done looks like a fantastic pram how much of a gap is there between your kids? 

we're getting really cold here and been told it might snow lol


----------



## holywoodmum

2y2m between DD1 and DD2, there'll be 2y1m between DD2 and this one.


----------



## lynne192

ah good close ages what age is your oldest? i would have had kids closer together if stupid infertility hadn't got in the way lol


----------



## holywoodmum

Charlotte will be 4 in June. Time has flown!


----------



## lynne192

sooooo cute i am jealous you've had three in whole time we were TTC need to rub you for luck lol :D such a blessing are the girls excited?


----------



## frantastic20

Ooooh, I was scrolling down the thread reading today's entries, excited to find out what Alex was having and she hasn't posted yet!!!! :shrug:

Jessy - we do get earthquakes in the UK, except we get a bit excited when they happen because they're only baby earthquakes compared to yours, and don't happen very often!! :haha:

How's everyone's symptoms now? I'm getting lots of random pains in many different styles, which I'm finding fun. Apparently I also scared my boss today - I went to tell him that I was in pain and it was getting worse so I was going to phone my midwife for reassurance. Anyway, I did, then I went for lunch, and apparently he appeared at DH's desk a while later asking where I was and explained very badly to DH why he was so concerned. DH was like 'Er, she was here 10 minutes ago and she's fine'. DH only just told me about it about 20 minutes ago, lol. We have the same boss and work at the same company, he's on the floor below me and I'm on the same floor as our boss. Mental note: must tell boss outcome after scaring him with pg pains!! :dohh:

Hope you're all well!


----------



## lynne192

my braxtion hicks are pretty bad but got fetal medicine on thursday


----------



## lynne192

yeah we are lucky jessy16, thats why i wont leave lol even if uk isn't that great least we have little that can kill us weather or animal wise lol


----------



## Charlotteee

I've been getting pains today to Fran. Think they're just round ligament pains tbh. Just like quite sharp stabbing pains when I move funny.

Sat on the settee and OH is playing PlayStation and I can feel LO. Like properly. Feels so bizarre. The sonographer did say he was a little wriggler though and doesn't like to keep still hehe. 

xx


----------



## Jessy16

Alexis let us know what you're having! I think boy, what is everyone else guessing?

I live fairly close to part of the San Andreas fault line so earthquakes happen all the time, so much so we don't even feel all of them as they can be just minor ones. The big ones are scary too. I live in Southern California where it can get really hot and dry, plus with no rain that can mean forest fires. That's scary too.

I woke up this morning and I didn't feel too good and that's now passed thankfully. Apart from that I'm feeling fine and no symptoms at all. Still no bump either. I do wonder at times if I'm having a baby!


----------



## lynne192

i want i want:

https://www.kiddisave.co.uk/store/p...ggy,-Peanut-Bassinette-&-Verso-Adaptors-2012/


----------



## Jessy16

Lynne that looks really nice to me :)


----------



## lynne192

wonder if i can convince my OH to buy after my mistake


----------



## MommaAlexis

It's a girl!!!


----------



## hal423

Congrats Alexis!! Welcome to team pink!!


----------



## mumsince2010

congrats alexis, i was about to say i think girl and then i saw your post! yay... im really hoping for a girl i find out next tuesday... sigh at 5pm :( which means waiting all day.


----------



## seaweed eater

Is there anyone here who hasn't announced yet on facebook? Anyone who has facebook and isn't planning to announce at all?

I'm so torn...I don't particularly like the idea of announcing (and I don't think DH is wild about it either, though he has said he wouldn't mind if I did it) but I keep finding myself wanting to...I definitely wanted to wait until after my NT scan but now I just don't know whether I want to do it or not. (The alternative would be to just wait until I'm showing more and someone posts a photo of me, or even until I have the baby and announce it then!) Honestly I think part of the reason I want to make an announcement is that then I won't have the choice and the uncertainty anymore about whether to do it or not :wacko:


----------



## mumsince2010

i have alot of friends and family interstate who dont see me, so it was easy for me to decide. i posted on facebook before i was 12 weeks, which now i think about it i wish id waited but at the same time it was good to share the news with those who dont see me as often and wouldnt get to see my growing bump (which i was already showing at 7-9 weeks)


----------



## lynne192

awwww fantastic hun weee princess :D anyone know the numbers on boys and girls yet?


----------



## mrsine

seaweed eater said:


> Is there anyone here who hasn't announced yet on facebook? Anyone who has facebook and isn't planning to announce at all?
> 
> I'm so torn...I don't particularly like the idea of announcing (and I don't think DH is wild about it either, though he has said he wouldn't mind if I did it) but I keep finding myself wanting to...I definitely wanted to wait until after my NT scan but now I just don't know whether I want to do it or not. (The alternative would be to just wait until I'm showing more and someone posts a photo of me, or even until I have the baby and announce it then!) Honestly I think part of the reason I want to make an announcement is that then I won't have the choice and the uncertainty anymore about whether to do it or not :wacko:

Personally I won't be announcing on facebook, family and friends will spread the news anyway. I'm wary of putting out information like that. I'm African so I think its a cultural thing. The family grapevine is just as effective lol.


----------



## lynne192

i put it on facebook but for a select group of people as we don't see family alot and want to share my scan pictures with them but mostly its private.


----------



## Jessy16

I haven't announced it on Facebook and I don't intend on ever announcing. Those who I want to know will know personally. 

FOB doesn't want pictures of her on FB when she is born and nor do I, but we are going to create a 'secret' account so those far away from us (some of his family, my sister, step brother and brother & sister in law) can see regular pictures. The account won't have any relation to my name, FOB's name or Cora's name so others won't make the connection.

Only one of my friends knows I'm expecting a baby and that's just how I want things to be :thumbup:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I told family first then Facebook at three months!


----------



## Jessy16

Oh Alexis I forgot to say, congratulations on your daughter! Does she have a name yet? Welcome to team pink :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yepp, Lara! :) congrats to you too!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hey Ladies, not been around much but not had much to report really.

Had loads to catch up on though... Congratulations to everybody who knows what they're having, does anyone know how many :pink: :blue: :yellow: yet? 

Glad everyone is doing well. My sickness and tiredness is much better, still a lot more sleep than I did before though.

Also I'm shocked at how many times I need to pee during a day, it's ridiculous, might as well set up camp in the loo some days! lol


----------



## Jessy16

Lara is a beautiful name. Yay for another lady on team pink! I think there are way more boys due in September than girls so far.


----------



## lynne192

i'd love to know numbers anyone keeping track my brains mush


----------



## Icklebean

ladies help me, arhhhhhhh i dont know weather to find out or not. me and hubby dont really want to, spesh huby. but i knw if you dont you cant get organised and ppl just buy you yoys mostly or a few new born outfits, where as my mate just left for maternity and got a wardrobe of girls clothes for her new to be born baby from mall the people at work. help plz i cant make this decition


----------



## Jessy16

I was undecided too and I honestly thought I wasn't going to find out. However when I could see the baby on the screen and the little heart beating I couldn't not find out and I'm so glad I did. I'm now calling her by her name and I feel so much closer to her since finding out. Plus buying things will be a lot easier now as I know to get girl things. I'd recommend finding out, but only because I have and it's been worth while.


----------



## lynne192

personally i can't not know even waiting till thursday to find out is killing me i need to get stuff sorted and i hate being unprepared. but thats me plus love knowing lol not sure going to share with others though.


----------



## Icklebean

defo still want more persuading please lol
they are both great reasons, the thing holding me back is i love it when they are born and the midwife says oh its a girl or oh its a boy! lol cute


----------



## lynne192

completely understand that but the birth and baby alone is big enough for me knowing the baby is male or female is something i like to prepare for because unisex baby clothes doesn't look half as cute when you know the sex lol neever even considerd waitng lol


----------



## Icklebean

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-finding-out-gender-shall-we-shant-we-3.html

but this thread says otherwise lol


----------



## lynne192

its always going to be peoples personal views go with your gut if you'll be dissapointed for feel its ruined by finding out hold off, i person i have never met anyone that waited lol  

plus i actually hate surprises so finding out at birth what it is i would acutally have an attack because would be like "fuck i have nothing i am not ready" lol i feel that way now not knowing and i am only 15weeks lol plus with DS he was premmie so his gender wasn't even said at birth they whisked him away and was last thing on my mind if it happens again i want to already have named baby etc thats another reason i have to know James was James from 17th week of my pregnancy everyone thinks and wants different things hun we'll always meet that in everything to do with pregnancy and parenting lol


----------



## holywoodmum

Fran, keep your boss in the loop, tut tut!
Jessy, I worked in California one summer, and felt a couple of tiny earthquakes - it was well strange!
Alex, congrats on your girl!#
Seaweed eater, I have a friend who didn't "announce" per se on facebook, just put up a fairly normal seeming status about her, her hubby, son and bump doing something... thought that was quite nice and subtle!
Taz, the peeing will probably only get worse!
Icklebean, stick to your guns, stay yellow! You totally can get organised - people love to shop for baby gifts, and I found they didn't by me neutral stuff beforehand, they just waited til baby was born, then shopped! Still got a wardrobe full of stuff for both girls :) It's not like you see people in the immediate days following birth, so there is time for them to shop :) You just need a few neutral outfits for the first few days. Or buy some of each and return the ones that don't "match" in the end!


----------



## Jessy16

My parents found out the sex of my little sister but didn't with my other siblings, but only because finding out the sex wasn't an option back when we were all due. My mom says that she's glad she found out of the sex of my sister as we all formed a relationship with her, began calling her by her name and so on. My siblings and I are born close in age ('91, '92, '95, '97) and then my little sister is born in 2005 so we were all older too which probably helped with our relationship with her.

I'm so glad I found out what I was having.


----------



## lynne192

i was born in 1980's and my mum was offered a gender scan with me was first one offer so unsure how reliable it was my mum choose not to but never knew why they wanted a boy so maybe good they didn't find out lol


----------



## Jessy16

Holywoodmum, where in California did you work? Haha, earthquakes still feel strange to me even though I've been experiencing them all of my life!


----------



## PrincessTaz

I once fell asleep on my sofa and woke up to what I thought was someone shaking me. I shit myself, ran and locked myself in the bathroom and got the bleach spray as a weapon and waited till my OH got home or who/whatever was in my house came and got me. Felt like a right idiot when OH got home to find me a wreak, crying in the bathroom and told me it was just an earthquake!!! LOL 

That's the last thing I'd expected, didn't know we even got them in the UK till then.


----------



## lynne192

lol i had that once when i was asleep felt someone cuddling into me the shake really screwed me up was in my mum's house and never able to stay there lol

wasn't earth quake here though lol


----------



## seaweed eater

Jessy16 said:


> Holywoodmum, where in California did you work? Haha, earthquakes still feel strange to me even though I've been experiencing them all of my life!

Me too...I've grown up with earthquake drills and such, and I still always panic and forget what to do whenever I feel one :lol:


----------



## jenny25

We haven't announced on fb the gender we wanted too keep something too ourself only my mum dad Paul's cousin who is a good friend of mine and my best friend know its great but since finding out its hard trying to refering to him as he lol sometimes I feel like I'm going too slip up lol but I'm too busy with the flat and we are moving house tomorrow so I'm pretty busy ive got my consultant and scan today can't wait too see him again x


----------



## Charlotteee

Have fun seeing him again today hun xx


----------



## Jessy16

It's 1.10am, I have to get up for school in less than 6 hours and I can't sleep. Great! 

I know it's now morning in the UK so I hope you all have a good day. Good luck to those of you with scans today too :)


----------



## mrsine

Does anyone have an exercise schedule. I have one that I don't strictly keep to, but when I do exercise I feel great!

Enjoy your scan jenny, and congrats to all those who know the gender.


----------



## lyndsay49

19weeks today nearly half way through!! 2 weeks until my gender scan :happydance: How come you are all finding out early, are you paying for private scans?? Congratulations to those that know and good luck to those with scans coming up


----------



## lynne192

i never sleep these days between my almost 5 year old son and baby bump never get any sleep i am walking dead lol


----------



## Charlotteee

Lyndsay i paid for a private scan and a few of the other girls have too :)

Think we're all impatient :rofl:

I'm sat here at my desk feeling baby having a wriggle :) xx


----------



## lynne192

i find out tomorrow (hopefully) the gender of our baby but i get scans every 4 weeks because so high risk and had losses and alot of problems were my body can reject or attack baby so they need to keep a close eye on us only reason we're getting to know early but think i would have got a private scan had they not being doing so many lol


----------



## Elhaym

ooh exciting stuff Lynne, good luck at the scan :D

I'm feeling much better these days, except for wicked heartburn which has moved from my chest up into my throat, it's horrible! Oh and lots of little spots all over my chest, need to get a good body scrub I think.

Alex congrats on team pink, I really love the name :D

Charlotte I'm dying to feel movements, not felt anything yet though I know it can be up to week 20, I really hope I don't have to wait that long! x


----------



## Jellybean2009

Hi ladies, how are we all feeling lately?

Well i'm 16 weeks today yay!! and had midwife appointment where i got to hear babys heartbeat it's such a wonderful sound, midwife said heartrate is 145-150 beats per minute :)


----------



## Elhaym

amazing jellybean! :D I really hope I get to hear it at mine next week - it seems to vary between areas. That sounds like a really good heart rate x


----------



## kasey c

Congrats to all the ladies who have found out the gender of their babies so far - think there are quite a few people on team blue so far. Nicky- glad MW appointment went well and you got to hear baby's heartbeat :)


----------



## mummyb1

I have posted on here once before but haven't since then just an update that I am now 18 weeks :) I have my next scan on the 18th April I can't wait to find out the gender hope everyone is doing well


----------



## 17thy

lyndsay49 said:


> 19weeks today nearly half way through!! 2 weeks until my gender scan :happydance: How come you are all finding out early, are you paying for private scans?? Congratulations to those that know and good luck to those with scans coming up

Lol yep, we paid $89 for a private scan. :blue:


----------



## PrincessTaz

So I've finally found a pram that I love and that will probably fit in my boot of my beloved Ford Ka but my OH thinks it's too girly for if we had a little boy! I thought purple was a pretty unisex colour. Does anyone think a this pram would be too girly for a boy?

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-sola-2-in-1-plum/103526200/type-i/


----------



## Charlotteee

My personal opinion is that its too girly. I wouldn't put a boy in it, but hey its your choice hun. If I were you I'd keep looking until you found one you and OH both love, that way he feels involved if you get me? My OH just keeps looking for them and showing them me hehe xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

Yeah I know deep down it is but I just love it so much. I'm thinking I don't want to be team yellow anymore but OH really wants a surprise. It's making buying stuff a nightmare. All you can get is white or bloody cream. I love bright and loud colours so think I'm going to have to find out even if he doesn't want to know x


----------



## Jessy16

I honestly think it's too girly, sorry! I noticed they do other colors of the same stroller, so you could always get a different, more gender neutral color like black? It's really nice though and looks similar to the stroller I'm getting.


----------



## PrincessTaz

I think we might even wait until LO is here and then we'll know. I really don't want a black pram, I'm not a black person really. I quite like the green one too, maybe that would be ok for boy and girl. We're just discussing possibly finding out the gender at our 20 week scan but OH is really against it, I have 3 weeks to change his mind though :winkwink: x


----------



## Icklebean

wellll i dont know what to do my hubby doesnt want to find out either lol


----------



## Jessy16

Taz, I had a look at the website and the Truffle one looks really nice to me. It's black which I know you said you didn't like but the browns and greens look really good IMO :)


----------



## frantastic20

Taz I think it's a lovely pushchair - I think although the purple colour is quite neutral the lining is a bit girly. But I was about to suggest the green one just before I noticed it was mentioned already! :thumbup:


----------



## Emaskew

just a note to all those ladies who have or who are considering buying a pram/pushchair from mamas and papas. We ordered a Stokke xplory from M&P a month ago it was £999 and had an offer which included a free stokke car seat worth £269. Yesterday me and the OH went to the shop complete with a print out from the web showing the pram set for £715. Mamas and Papas offer a price match which i thought wouldnt apply as we had the offer with a £269 car seat for free, however the price was changed without question and the free car seat is still all in at the grand price of £715!!! cant believe my luck!!!

So the message is if any of you ladies have brought something from M&P with a price match promise you should really spend time online looking as it was a 5 min task that saved me much ££££


----------



## lynne192

had a god awful day was taken into hopsital today with bleeding and contractions they heart baby's heart beat so sent me home as i have fetal medicine tomorrow anyways :( spent hours in hospital but least they are making up my anti-d for tomorrow


----------



## Jessy16

Oh Lynne, that's awful, I hope you're okay.


----------



## seaweed eater

Keep us posted, Lynne :hugs: glad you heard the heartbeat. Hope tomorrow goes well.


----------



## Charlotteee

We were looking at that pram in blue and although it looks brilliant we just can't justify that much for a pram :(


----------



## lynne192

thanks all scan in 2hours hopefully they don't find anything wrong only good news i had bleeding with my son but its not settling me at all knowing that lol


----------



## holywoodmum

Jessy I was in the Bay area, San Mateo and Foster City :)

Jenny, my friend did that with her third, found out but didn't tell a soul :) Good luck keeping secret!

Happy 18 weeks mummyb1 :)

Taz, I like the green or red one :) We have a green pram, and two girls so far - I love bright primary colours for boys and girls (OK, I know green isn't a primary colour, but you know what I mean!)

Lynne, what a day for you, hope all goes well today with fetal medicine x

As for me, been busy packing the last two days. Health Visitor coming this afternoon and house is a tip :( ah well. having a day off from packing today and having a day out with the wee ones :)


----------



## Elhaym

Thinking of you lynne I hope everything is OK tomorrow :hugs:

Where you off to today holywood? :D

aaargh I just did an asda shop online, went to book a delivery shop and the site borked and I can't see all my shopping, I will go mad if I have to do it all again :(


----------



## lynne192

well i have come home worse than yesterday we now completely hate the hospital the consultant and such we have no idea whats going on with our baby and i came home minus alot of blood and with more pains etc to go back in 4 weeks but we're not waiting! full story is in my pregnancy journal if anyone wants to hear the rant

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...pherson-bfp-onwards-due-21st-sept-2012-a.html


----------



## Jessy16

I just read your journal entry, wow what a day you've had. Sorry you were messed around quite a bit and there was a lot of poor communication as well, I bet that was frustrating. Hopefully your next scan will be a lot better -- what date is the scan?

On a positive note we're almost 16 weeks, can you believe it? :happydance:


----------



## lynne192

i booked a private scan for saturday my next scan at the hospital is 3rd may i think but be pointless they are useless idiots which worries me as i have alot of issues that need to be kept an eye on they already know this but i think they just don't care guess you get what you pay for.!


----------



## Elhaym

oh lynne how bloody annoying! Shocking how they could keep you waiting so long and not tell you anything or be helpful at all :( and surely after bleeding they would want to check your baby out properly? I'm mad on your behalf :growlmad:


----------



## lynne192

apparently not but hopefully the private scan will put our minds at rest?


----------



## Elhaym

I hope so, got everything crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

thanks need it x


----------



## seaweed eater

So sorry, Lynne, how incredibly frustrating :hugs: glad you were able to book a private scan. I bet baby is ok -- it might be too optimistic but I would like to think that even if they just glanced at baby on the scan, they would have taken a harder look if something had seemed amiss. Fingers crossed.


----------



## lynne192

i think baby is alright too but i would have like something from my doctor even just "baby is okay" would have done me


----------



## PrincessTaz

Sorry you had to go through that lynne, it sounds awful. I hope your private scan eases your worries.

And happy 16 weeks xx


----------



## Charlotteee

We have booked a hotel for Sunday night in Nottingham and then we are going to kiddicare in peterborough on the Monday :) It's 170 miles from us haha xx


----------



## Charlotteee

off to the hospital I go. Lost a clear jelly substance on wednesday night and didn't think anything of it as had just had sex with OH and then had a few pains yesterday. Just been walking around town and had to go to the toilet as could feel wetness that now won't stop leaking :( really hope my little man is ok xxx


----------



## lynne192

charlotte thats what i had before i started bleeding after sex the other night, i hope you get some answers

thanks princesstaz i am still really pissed off about yesterday OH is excited about tomorrow but i am staying busy to keep my mind off it just in case.


----------



## Jessy16

Charlotte, I hope you're okay, keep us updated.

Lynne, congratulations on 16 weeks! I hope your scan tomorrow is a lot lot better than yesterdays scan. How are you feeling today?


----------



## MommaAlexis

I feel crazy right now ! I only have twenty Weeks to finish my schooling and move in and renovate my place. Someone calm me down!!


----------



## lynne192

scan tomorrow better be better than scan we had yesterday as paying for it so have a right to complain this time.


----------



## seaweed eater

Keep us posted Charlotte :hugs:


----------



## Charlotteee

This is my arm currently :(

https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/533151_10150724339074127_743864126_9484072_4475623_n.jpg

Just sat waiting for an ambulance now to take me to the pregnancy unit xx


----------



## Elhaym

good luck Charlotte, I hope you and your boy are ok x


----------



## lynne192

omg hun thats awful charlotte i really hope its nothing and just being safe, sorry to hear that iv gave me shivers hate needles and such i hope you get some answers soon x


----------



## frantastic20

Charlotte and Lynne - hope everything turns out well for both of you!!

I am going to the UK Baby and Toddler show tomorrow in Leeds Town Hall with my mum and MIL - has anyone been to anything like that? I'm quite excited but nervous that it's going to be a let down - the tickets were supposed to be £12 (as if!) and I was reluctant to pay the £6 I got them for, but I figured it would be good to look round and see what stuff I want!!!

I'm also a bit nervous about the two mums together - they have got on OK in the past but have only met about 4 times!! Including the trip to Canada for our wedding!!

Anyway, it's probably nothing. I am really bored right now as DH has made me sit on the sofa all afternoon as I have a really bad cold and was totally wiped out by going to the supermarket after lunch. I have watched three episodes of Glee and some Man V Food (love that show!!!). I SO want decongestant... I will never take it for granted again... :coffee:

Hope everyone's having a good long weekend!! We have next week off and 20 week scan on Thurs, when I will be exactly 20 weeks (never updated my tickers after dating scan, only 2 days different...).:happydance:


----------



## Charlotteee

I'm back. Baby is fine. I have reduced amniotic fluid but they can't find evidence of it leaking. He didn't look like he had a lot of room on the scan anyway compared to 5 days ago. I have a water infection aswell as blood in my urine. Have to go back next week for another scan so they can measure fluid properly with better scanners. I'm on antibiotics as if my waters have gone and baby gets an infection they will need to induce miscarriage :( I am in pieces. Just going to relax this weekend now xxx


----------



## lynne192

have they put you on bedrest as well as antibiotics? the good thing about fluid is it can replace itself what did they say about your cervix and such? if its long and closed thats a good sign a friend of mine had reduced waters at this stage with all her kids and she has 6 i think they are all find but just needs some extra help, surprised they never gave you iv antibiotics and such before you left, my waters went with DS at 31weeks but lost my plug before then and it replaced itself and fluid decreased at 17weeks but never lost it fully until 31weeks really hope you get some answers did they check the fluid you were losing to see if it was fluid from baby? as if should be straw coloured and sweet in smell.


----------



## Charlotteee

Well I'm not making it up if that's what your saying.

Didn't say anything about my cervix to me, it must be closed or they wouldn't of sent me home.
Yes they tested the fluid but it wasn't amniotic fluid which is why they aren't sure why the scan shows reduced fluid so have to go back for another scan. But I do have a water infection so could all just be from that x


----------



## lynne192

yeah uti can cause many problems wasn't saying you were lying or anything hun was just wondering if they knew what had happened on those fronts its good its not amniotic fluid and although fluid has reduce with baby it could increase again i really hope you get answers on next scan but sure things will work out sorry you got such a scare and they have said posibility of inducing miscarriage be awful to be told that or go through that


----------



## Charlotteee

Thanks. Currently led in bed cuddling the cat. He can sense I'm not myself lol. Should get a phone call tomorrow with scan date x


----------



## lynne192

hope they rush it thought for you, cats are fantastic for comfort and know much more than we do. really hope things turn out okay for you hun huge hugs x


----------



## Jessy16

Wow Charlotte, an eventful day for you. Sorry you've had to go through that, make sure you get in plenty of rest. Make sure your OH brings you breakfast in bed tomorrow morning because you need to rest and it's always nice to be spoiled.


----------



## seaweed eater

Charlotteee said:


> I'm back. Baby is fine. I have reduced amniotic fluid but they can't find evidence of it leaking. He didn't look like he had a lot of room on the scan anyway compared to 5 days ago. I have a water infection aswell as blood in my urine. Have to go back next week for another scan so they can measure fluid properly with better scanners. I'm on antibiotics as if my waters have gone and baby gets an infection they will need to induce miscarriage :( I am in pieces. Just going to relax this weekend now xxx

Aw honey, I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: it's great that baby is doing fine, and it sounds like you were examined thoroughly and they're taking good care of you. I think plenty of women have reduced fluids at some point and things turn out fine -- I know my mother had that happen when she was pregnant with me, and I remember reading about a girl on the forums who had low fluid for a while after her amnio and things ended up totally fine. Take care hon, we're all thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Charlotteee

Thanks girls, woke up feeling better this morning. Arm is killing from the canula they kept in there for 6 hours, but all my pains seem to have stopped and my antibiotics I think have kicked in, I don't feel as sore down there so think the water infection might be going :) xxx


----------



## frantastic20

Glad you're feeling better Charlotte!!

I just got back from Leeds after the baby and toddler show - it was rubbish! Literally about 24 stalls in total, only one with pushchairs etc, and they only had expensive Quinny models. One stall with clothes, which were all imported from Spain and hand-made, so a dress my MIL picked up was £90!!! At least two stalls were direct selling schemes... There were two useful stalls, a child and baby first aid one, which I'm going to try and do a course from, and the West Yorkshire Baby Sling Library, which was cool - they help you to find the best sling for you and your baby and you can rent them for about £2 per week, or they can point you in the right direction to buy (but they don't sell themselves). We all thought that was a great idea.

We did get a goody bag with an umbrella and pen in, and one from Virgin Active with a day pass, so I might go swimming with that!!

I felt really embarrassed that I'd dragged everyone out to go, and I would be furious if I'd paid £12, which was the full ticket price. :dohh:


----------



## lynne192

i had my scan and luckily baby is alright x


----------



## Jessy16

So glad your baby is okay Lynne. I'm glad you are okay too Charlotte.

I'm 16 weeks today :happydance: Tomorrow we are heading down to San Diego to see my step brother who deploys to Japan in the week. It will be an emotional day, especially for a pregnant lady!


----------



## lynne192

fantastic jessy :D how you feeling?


----------



## Jessy16

I'm feeling great, how are you? I bet you were so relieved that baby is okay! I know it wasn't a priority at the scan but did you find out the sex?

I'm not looking forward to driving 120 miles tomorrow. I stupidly said I'd drive one way :dohh: Thankfully I'm only driving one way so it could be worse. I bet you tomorrow I'll be restless as anything too, haha


----------



## MommaAlexis

Finally got a place!


----------



## lynne192

oh long drive i am alright but legs are killing me, yeah we found out sex but not sharing yet x


----------



## Jessy16

Yeah a long drive unfortunately. It'll take about 2 hours, maybe more as I'm going to to have my six year old sister in the car and I bet she'll need several bathroom breaks. We're staying in a hotel in San Diego so we won't have to travel all that way and back in a day so that'll be nice. We're setting off at about 7am tomorrow.

Yay for knowing the sex :happydance: Are you going to reveal at all or wait until LO is born? I'm guessing :blue:


----------



## lynne192

not sure not saying just yet :D


----------



## Jessy16

I'm really happy that the baby is all okay and healthy, and that you know what you're having.

FOB has just called me saying he wants to come to the scan on Tuesday. Ladies (and no gentlemen, ha!) I think progress has been made :happydance:


----------



## lynne192

great hun :D my OH and MIL were at scan today only 3weeks 4days till my 20week scan :D


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Omg Charlotte I'm so sorry for wat u have been through but do glad u feel on the mend!! 

Lynn yay for finding out .... You like keeping everyone in suspense now don't u ... Hope it was a nice surprise for u

Jessy make sure u drive safe babe Im sure it will be emotional ur nice to see him before he leaves ha.... I'm so glad fob has finally seen the light or a little at least ... Once he's sees his lil miracle he may just change his made ... Well fingers crossed for u babe xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Thanks.

Scan tomorrow at half 11. Not lost any more water since, stopped getting cramps, just got back ache, antibiotics are getting rid of the water infection as I'm not as sore. Hoping that tomorrow my man is fine. Will listen to him on Doppler later. Just waiting for McDonald's breakfast now.

Lynn glad your scan went well and yay jessy for FOB coming to scan xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

On a plus note, 17 weeks today. 7 until viability, which I know doesn't mean much but I'll feel ok once I'm there xx


----------



## lynne192

it means alot hun its good your getting there and when you get to 24weeks they can do alot more to help huge hugs and everything crossed for you x


----------



## Charlee

Due September 15th with my little boy, can't wait :)


----------



## lynne192

congratulations hun fantastic news :D


----------



## Jessy16

Welcome and congratulations Charlee. It's pretty funny, my best friend is called Charlee (she spells it that way too) and her birthday is the 16th, so already she sounds similar to you! Ha.

I met up with FOB last night, he seems genuinely interested in being a part of Cora's life so naturally I am welcoming him with open arms. He's coming to the 16 and 20 week scan so I am really happy about that. He adores her name too so I am glad about that too. He did ask about the whole last name issue and if she can now have his name too but I think having two last names plus too middle names is too much. Cora Grace Alea McKenna-Young is way too long IMO so we need to sort that out. Other than that everything is just great now :happydance:

5.10am and I am packing for San Diego. We leave in 2 hours. Nothing like leaving your packing until the last minute, right?! Ha :dohh:


----------



## mumsince2010

thats great news jessy, and jsut quietly i dont think there is anything wrong with the name having too middle names and two last names. although when i said it aloud, it sounded like cora grace, was the first name. but hey its great that FOB wants to be apart of it all :)


----------



## mumsince2010

oo i forgot, GENDER SCAN ON TUESDAY... im so excited and they moved my appointment from 5pm to 230 pm :) yay how exciting.... fingers crossed i have a little girl.


----------



## Jessy16

mumsince2010 said:


> thats great news jessy, and jsut quietly i dont think there is anything wrong with the name having too middle names and two last names. although when i said it aloud, it sounded like cora grace, was the first name. but hey its great that FOB wants to be apart of it all :)

We (my family and I, now FOB) refer to her as both Cora and Cora Grace. I'm undecided about her name but I still think Cora Grace McKenna-Young is too much. We'll sort it out eventually, thankfully we have several months left to organize this!

Good luck with your gender scan, I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## lynne192

our baby already has 3middle names lol so 5names in total my DS has 3middle names 5names in totally but we don't use them all x


----------



## holywoodmum

Elhaym, we had a lovely day out at the transport museum. It all got a bit teary when we were leaving as that's the last time we'll see any of those friends before we move :( It's the first time I've had any real strong emotion about this whole thing... Did the asda website save your order in the end?
Lynne, sounds like you've had a hairy week. Glad your scan yesterday went well :)
Charlotte, phew for you! I'm guessing you didn't get to kiddicare? Glad you're OK though, and hope scan goes well tomorrow
Alexis, do you mean you've found somewhere to live? Cool!
Fran, I went to "big in to baby" in Belfast a year or two ago, and it was SHITE! just like you described... I like the idea of the sling library :) Did you MIL and mum get on OK?
Jessy, sounds good that FOB is showing interest now, and hope your trip goes well and scan is good :)
Congratulations Charlee :)
Mumsince2010, hope your scan goes well!

As for me, busy week. DH back and we're together now from now on :) Bit itinerent, in my mum and dad's now, then in a small flat for 6 weeks, then in to our proper house. But we leave for Germany on Friday :happydance: I'm exhausted!


----------



## lynne192

now just need 2 gut house sell all baby stuff not keeping and keep house searching.... MIL offered us her house for 6months but means uproot afterwards and her moving out for 6months would rather get bigger place of my own


----------



## Charlotteee

Nope didn't make it to kiddiecare. We had a hotel booked for tonight in Northampton then was going to drive the other hour tomorrow but had to lose the money. Finding out if baby is ok is more important. Think we will go around June bank holidays now xx


----------



## lynne192

ive started bleeding again dont know whats going on... baby still moving and heart still strong. doppler picking up baby easily. scan yesterday was perfect... :cry:


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: I'm sorry, Lynne. Do you think NHS will see you today? I know you didn't get much out of them last time but it seems worth a try at least. Wish I could yell at them for you :growlmad:


----------



## lynne192

going to call maternity unit tomorrow got anti-d sot last thursday so doubt they will do much but i think maybe should be on bedrest as was with DS when bleeding was this bad and so close together. hell knows whars going on all i know is it scares me to death.


----------



## Unique.Mummy_

im due 18th september with my second


----------



## mumsince2010

GENDER SCAN TOMORROW, GENDER SCAN TOMORROW!! oh god i am so excited!! get the feeling someone is going to try ruin my day tomorrow, but im not going to let it happen, cos im seeing my little freckles tomorrow and i get to know the gender (if bubbas not shy)!! YAYAYAYAYA


----------



## lynne192

fantastic hun women before me in my scan's baby was very shy lol they were to come back tomorrow lol :D my baby was very camera friendly thank god even posing most of the time lol best of luck with your scan what do you think baby is?

welcome Unique.Mummy_, your wee girl is very cute huge congrats on baby number 2 x


----------



## Unique.Mummy_

thank you x


----------



## Charlotteee

Baby is fine, lots of water and wriggling lots as per usual :) xx


----------



## MommaAlexis

My scan for gender barely happened. I was missing a form, and then lara had her legs crossed. I was one determined momma! I wiggled until she moved and argued over the sheet until they let me in.


----------



## Elhaym

Charlotte I'm glad your boy is OK :D 

welcome uniquemummy and charlee! Congrats both of you :flower:

Lynne I'm sorry to hear you are having more bleeding, I hope the maternity unit are more helpful this time, let us know what they say :hugs:

Alex, happy 20 weeks! Halfway! :D

Holywood, yes they did have my order in the end. I hate doing the online shop so was ready to rage if they had lost it, LOL.

Hope everyone else good. I've reached 16 weeks :happydance: 40% done! Arrrgh! 16 week appointment on Weds then counting down till my 20 week scan on 8th May. Hoping to feel some movements between now and then for reassurance, hopefully MW will listen for heartbeat on Weds too. xx


----------



## lynne192

they are closed just now so need to wait. 

what form were you missing for gender scan hun?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Doctor requisition form. But I don't have a family doctOr, the hospital books everything for me.


----------



## lynne192

oh no kinda crappy in alot of hospitals in uk they wont tell you gender its against their policy i am glad we got our scan on sat but still worried about the bleeding and such but its went down a bit hell knows whats going on... was your scan a detailed scan but with gender or was your scan just for gender? 

all my scan pictures from sat are on my pregnancy journal


----------



## MommaAlexis

Detailed but with gender. I was worried they wouldn't tell me, as the girl at the desk told me she'd only tell my doctor. But ultrasound tech told me anyways lol!


----------



## lynne192

kind of horrible telling your doctor but not you? why would your doctor want to know the gender? its just for fun of even doctors don't keep document of these things


----------



## Jessy16

Elhaym our 20 week scans are on the same day :thumbup:

I am so excited about my 16 week scan tomorrow, it is at 07.45 so I get to miss some school for it, always a good thing! Ha. I'm planning on scheduling a tour of the hospital for FOB and I tomorrow too. 

It has been an emotional 24 hours and we're still in San Diego with my step brother so the worst is yet to come!


----------



## manchester1

hiya, anyone else 18 weeks and have no bump. im plus size to start and have quite alot of excess flab on my stomach. i think at this stage i want a bump so i know things are ok. though im not that bothered because i havent made it common knowledge im pregnant.
listened to the heart beat just over 2 weeks ago, and have my scan a week tomorrow, so theres no reason anything should be wrong!
xxxx


----------



## Jessy16

manchester1 said:


> hiya, anyone else 18 weeks and have no bump. im plus size to start and have quite alot of excess flab on my stomach. i think at this stage i want a bump so i know things are ok. though im not that bothered because i havent made it common knowledge im pregnant.
> listened to the heart beat just over 2 weeks ago, and have my scan a week tomorrow, so theres no reason anything should be wrong!
> xxxx

I'm 16+2 with no bump, I know she's fine though so I'm not worried :)


----------



## holywoodmum

Lynne, self imposed bed rest sounds like a good plan in the meantime... hope you get some answers tomorrow... scan pics look great :)
Hi unique.mummy :) Congratulations again
Charlotte, glad everything went well today! Has the water increased then? That's good!
Elyhaym, hope you get to hear HB :)
manchester1, I don't feel I have a bump. I was size 12 when I got PG, but i put weight on v easily, and I'm quite able to pass as just overweight now if that makes sense - can't wait for it to round out! If you look in 2nd tri forum there used to be a thread for plus sized bump pics, I used to love looking at it :)


----------



## Charlotteee

Nope, I just had an incompetent scanner xx


----------



## holywoodmum

seriously, all that worry for you, and there was nothing wrong! Well it's great news that there isn't a problem, but seriously, how rubbish to have been stressed out like that!


----------



## lynne192

thanks MIL made me stay at hers tonight so her and OH can keep eye on me lol


----------



## MommaAlexis

Well the whole form issue was because I didn't have a doctor, to have her say she would only tell my doctor. but I was determined haha!


----------



## lynne192

lol don't blame you lol, is it expensive over there for scans?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Free health care :)


----------



## Jessy16

Finally home! The drive took longer than expected so I'm glad to be back. I had BnB loaded on my phone the whole time without realizing so I've been logged in all day, ha. Saying goodbye to my step brother wasn't nice. He deploys to Japan next Monday, he'll be out there for about a year.

I keep forgetting we're all in different countries..I'm very jealous to those who have free health care!


----------



## kissyfacelala

Jessy16 said:


> mumsince2010 said:
> 
> 
> thats great news jessy, and jsut quietly i dont think there is anything wrong with the name having too middle names and two last names. although when i said it aloud, it sounded like cora grace, was the first name. but hey its great that FOB wants to be apart of it all :)
> 
> We (my family and I, now FOB) refer to her as both Cora and Cora Grace. I'm undecided about her name but I still think Cora Grace McKenna-Young is too much. We'll sort it out eventually, thankfully we have several months left to organize this!
> 
> Good luck with your gender scan, I have my fingers crossed for you.Click to expand...

I understand how you feel about too many names but for our babies we will go with a first name, a middle name and two last names...

so far for girl we have Rosalina Christina Melo Montero and for a boy we have Anthony Michael Melo Montero....hoping for a boy and a girl.....if two boys or two girls we need one more name and we decided only to start searching for other names once we knew genders...no point in racking our brains when we could have our names already if a boy and a girl...two more days till gender scan! eeekkk!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jessy16

Wow twins, you must be so excited. I have my fingers crossed for a boy and a girl.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Edited


----------



## Jessy16

Up until days ago she was going to be Cora Grace Alea Young. Then, FOB walks back into the picture, which I am not complaining about at all btw, and now she's temporarily (and according to FOB) Cora Grace Alea McKenna-Young. Names are so hard to pick!


----------



## lynne192

MIL isn't too keen on our baby name and its effecting OH now ahhhh OH had come to terms with my choice and had picked a nickname he liked which was cute but now with MIL's imput everyone is 2nd guessing our name ahhhhhhhhh i don't want to use another name i said to MIL and OH if they don't like it can't they use one of baby's middle names since baby will have at least 3 middle names lol


----------



## Jessy16

Ahh I really don't like it when people give their opinions on the name and their opinion wasn't wanted or needed.


----------



## lynne192

she's not meaning to be nasty just feels the name is unsuitable in this day and age lol, i was talking about names both boys and girls i had heard and told her about ur name jessy cora and she loved it lol but i am dead set on the name i picked lol


----------



## Jessy16

Names are really difficult things to decide on. When I saw Cora I knew it was a name I'd going to have as a part of her name and it ended up being her first name, but she was either going to be Cora or Annabelle. I wanted something unique but not trashy, and something that would suit a female of all ages.

There's children in my sister's grade who have names that really belong on the opposite sex. There are girls in her grade called Brad and Ryan (but it's spelled Ryanne), plus a boy called Joy. 

I'm sure the name you've picked is great, Lynne. I can't wait to hear it!


----------



## Jessy16

I totally just sat here and thought "I could call #2 Annabelle". Wow, not good thinking..:shock:


----------



## lynne192

i have had names picked for 5years they haven't been a secerate now everyone has changed their minds aahhhhh


----------



## lynne192

love both names u have pictures my OH has already started picking LO#2 for us names and gender etc lol i keep shouting "let me get this one out first please lol"


----------



## MommaAlexis

I personally LOVE boys names on girls, like Shane, jordan and charlie. <3 I heard lorelai, and knew I loved the ring of it but it was just a little TOO old/girly so Lara was an option that had the same effect without the "eeehh..." feeling.


----------



## lynne192

i used to like the name reilly for a girl but changed my mind lol when DS was about 3 he had long hair and someone said to us "all james lovely name for a girl" put me off since


----------



## Jessy16

MommaAlexis said:


> I personally LOVE boys names on girls, like Shane, jordan and charlie. <3 I heard lorelai, and knew I loved the ring of it but it was just a little TOO old/girly so Lara was an option that had the same effect without the "eeehh..." feeling.

I have mixed opinions on boys names on girls and girls names on boys. My best friend is called Charlotte but has always been called Charlee, so to me the name Charlee (and all of the different spellings, ha) is a girls name. I'm really Jessica, but Jessy (spelled Jesse) is a common male name, so I guess in a way I've got a boys name. I do think some boy names on girls are a bit too much, Brad and Ryan(ne) for example.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I can't picture James as a girl name, but then again I wouldn't have said Shane could be a girl name until I met one named Shane.

I'm actually an Alex so I get it a lot. My full name is Alexandra, but I say my full name is Alexis because Alexandra is too bloody girly for me!


----------



## lynne192

since person said that i have heard of girls called Jaymes


----------



## seaweed eater

I love all of the names that have been picked so far :flower: Alex, one of my personal role models is named Lara and she's the only person I know with that name, so I think it's a great name. :lol: One thing though, it's important to her that people pronounce her name "Lah-rah" instead of "Loh-rah" and she frequently has to correct people, so you might want to decide whether you care very much about that if you had a particular one of those pronunciations in mind.


----------



## Jessy16

What are your opinions of names spelled in a 'unique' way? Khloe instead of Chloe, Kyleigh instead of Kylie and so on. Adding the letter Y and changing the letter I to Y seems to be getting more popular now too. I really can't imagine anything worse than spelling Cora Grace as Kora Grayce, but that's just me.


----------



## seaweed eater

Personally I much prefer classic spellings...both from an aesthetic perspective and because I think it just complicates things unnecessarily for the poor child who has to keep correcting people. But I understand that people have different aesthetic preferences.


----------



## lynne192

i agree all of james' names are normal selling lol 

James Samuel Jonathan Leo lol no funny business
our princess in sky is Casey *simple and easy*
If James as a girl his name was going to be Alexa Jayden (hell knows why) lol

names we have pictures of our this baby are/were:
Jack William Daniel or Elizabeth Katharine Nacy Anne 

all really common and normal spelling i think? My name is Lynne *as user name states* and everyone spells it wrong even on facebook where my name is spelt out for them, how is that possible and its a pet hate!


----------



## lynne192

jessy agree with you i like the name u have pictures but if you spelt it weird it almost ruines the name :(


----------



## MommaAlexis

hh... No. I think the whole adding Hs and Ys is getting overdone now. I like the simplicity of Lara. Yeah, I've had a hard time correcting people already, but I'm getting used to it. My aunt is Laura so I do differentiate between the two. I used to have to tell people that Alexandra was NOT spelled Alecsandra. Seriously? Hahaha.. People will mess up even a common name!


----------



## Jessy16

Lynne, both names you have picked are beautiful. James and Jack sounds great as does James and Elizabeth. They're all classic names and are really really nice :)


----------



## lynne192

i hate it when people add letters that don't even make sense whats that all about? most of my family have normal names few have welsh names which throw us off but otherwise normal names with normal spelling lol 

keora is weirdest name in my family and well just reminds me of the juice lol although i did toy with Argyl when was pregnant with james lol


----------



## lynne192

the way i see it they are family names plus if you put doctor on the start of their names it sounds good lol 

Dr Jack McPherson, Dr Elizabeth McPherson, Dr James Sackman/McPherson lol

thats my logic lol


----------



## Jessy16

MommaAlexis said:


> My mom wanted me to spell it Larrah. Uhh... No. I think the whole adding Hs and Ys is getting overdone now. I like the simplicity of Lara. Yeah, I've had a hard time correcting people already, but I'm getting used to it. My aunt is Laura so I do differentiate between the two. I used to have to tell people that Alexandra was NOT spelled Alecsandra. Seriously? Hahaha.. People will mess up even a common name!

Larrah? Seriously? 

Haha I agree, people will mess up the most common of names. 

I might spell Cora with a silent X on the end, so I can be unique and trendy ;) That was a joke before anyone gets confused!


----------



## lynne192

just daniel had said if we ever have a wee girl call her elizabeth and nickname her elle or Izzy..... Jack would be jack mostly or use one of his middle names, we wanted to use william as was my late father in laws name but think would upset my MIL because he died in jail etc was hard relationship although she loved him my OH hadn't been allowed to see him all his life and such so thought best to have as a middle name, i dunno more i think about it the more i get confused but set in my ways no name seems right compared to ones i have choosen lol


----------



## MommaAlexis

Haha Larrah reminds me of Llama !! Corax? Sounds like it could be a laxative.. :haha:


----------



## lynne192

i think some spellings of names and some names are just child abuse lol


----------



## lynne192

corax new laxitives love it lol


----------



## Jessy16

Lynne, I love your logic with the whole doctor thing!

We don't really have any weird names in my family. My siblings are Joshua, Alea, Matthew and Emma, my step brothers are Ethan and Jared. Pretty common names I guess. FOB is called Liam, that's pretty normal too :haha:


----------



## Jessy16

I love Elle and/or Izzy as a nickname for Elizabeth :thumbup:


----------



## lynne192

espire to be big lol :haha: I'm Lynne, OH is Daniel Jack, DS is James Samuel Jonathan Leo, my brother is James, my Sister is Rebecca (she's 6)

OH is an only child. 

My MIL is Katharine, My FIL was William, My dad Andrew, My mum is Linda

(thats my close family)


----------



## MommaAlexis

My best friend daughter is named Xavilyn. (Pronounced Zava - lynne) and it actually really suits her. We all call her Xavi though. (Zavee) It was suppose to be only Xavi but they added Lynne for her OHs mom.


----------



## lynne192

i like izzy as a nickname for elizabeth too we thought of it like 5 years ago, elle not soo keen on personally or ellie *what ever way its spelt* my MIL said elephant lol


----------



## seaweed eater

lynne192 said:


> My name is Lynne *as user name states* and everyone spells it wrong even on facebook where my name is spelt out for them, how is that possible and its a pet hate!

:rofl: I know...my name is one letter different from a much more common name, and I can't count the number of times people have written to me either on facebook, or in response to an email where my first name is shown clearly, using the wrong name. Come on people :rofl:


----------



## lynne192

thats madness wouldn't be able to spell that, when James has a birthday party some of the kids in his public nursery have really weird names or weird spells so i always as for a copy of the register lol so don't mispell anything luckily parents in his private nursery went more common, like Cathy, Rebecca, Lily, tommy, scott thomas, etc lol


----------



## lynne192

what is ur name seaweed eater? sorry to be rude my memory is fish food lol its worse when the spelling is right there just laziness


----------



## Jessy16

We have family friends with a daughter called Rome, that's about as "weird" as it gets. She totally suits Rome though, I can't imagine her being called anything else


----------



## lynne192

rome is easy to spell though lol, i like place names lol well depending on the place i guess lol


----------



## MommaAlexis

It makes sense if you meet her, her mum has neon blue liberty spikes and plays full time in a band, so a normal name would be weird. I like Lara because it's not unheard of, but it's not common.


----------



## lynne192

lol names sense just spelling would kick my arse lol


----------



## Jessy16

Alex, that's what I like about Cora. Annabelle was the same, not unheard of but not common.


----------



## lynne192

i liked that about the name elizabeth i haven't meet anyone young called it lol


----------



## lynne192

looking up scottish names and apparently cora is scottish name lol


----------



## MommaAlexis

It's about to get very popular from the Isabella spin offs from Twilight, guaranteed.


----------



## lynne192

true although i like esme, renesme and rosalie better lol


----------



## Jessy16

Wow, really? I had no idea about that. That's pretty interesting actually.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I looved Carlisle then that stupid movie came out. Hahaha. Shoot!


----------



## lynne192

i love the place carslie actually its pretty nice 

Cora - origin = Scottish meaning = Seething pool. lol

Annabella 
Scottish Girls name which originates in the Gaelic Anabla mean't to imply beautiful Anna


----------



## mumsince2010

gender scan in 3.5 hours. oh im so excited... i might just pee a little!!! 

my sons name is Jhett.... people always say jed or rett... :-/
my names kathleen and i always get katherine.

this bubba is going to be Kiian David (if boy) and or Kiian Simone (for girl)
my dad is David Ian, so ive made the names for him, and then using my first initial. i have no issue with different names, and weird spellings. i think it makes it more interesting, especially if you have a common name. but yeah thats my opinion. i always wanted names that no one else would ever think of having. lol who knows.


----------



## mumsince2010

im still thinking about the spelling of Kiian for a girl... i may change it to Kianne or something so its more feminine


----------



## MommaAlexis

I like Kyan for a girl, it's a very proud name!


----------



## Starstryder

I made the mistake of mentioning our current favourite boy name choice to my mil...her face, it looked she was about to throw up...*sigh* lesson learnt, they will only know once kid ninja is born then. I honestly didn't think Sean would get such a reaction.

My name has been endless issues lol, growing up I have always had to correct people. Jackie, my mom's spelling of Jakkie or Jacqui for some reason threw people off. They just didn't know how to pronounce it...how freaking difficult is Jackie to pronounce after all? LOL


----------



## mumsince2010

OMG OMG OMG OMG... i had my gender scan 

we are team pink!!! im having a little girl :) 

so my little man, will have a little sister to look after and protect. :) 

im so excited, i so badly wanted a little girl this time round. :) yaya

:pink: :pink: :pink: :pink:


----------



## Unique.Mummy_

congratulations


----------



## Starstryder

Congratulations! :)


----------



## Elhaym

mumsince2010 said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG... i had my gender scan
> 
> we are team pink!!! im having a little girl :)
> 
> so my little man, will have a little sister to look after and protect. :)
> 
> im so excited, i so badly wanted a little girl this time round. :) yaya
> 
> :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink:

congrats on your little girl :D


----------



## lynne192

great news mum since 2010 :D wee girl :D prediction is wrong but bet ur happy as larry


----------



## mumsince2010

lynne192 said:


> great news mum since 2010 :D wee girl :D prediction is wrong but bet ur happy as larry

every gender test we had done said girl.... i did the lunar chinese gender prediction and that was right :) i think the one in my signature i put the wrong birthday/age thing in. :)


----------



## lynne192

ah lol :D my predictions i think were right but unsure other than the cravings and such lol


----------



## lynne192

going home to gut today can't be bothered but needs to start getting done :(


----------



## mumsince2010

:cloud9: its been so good just being able to say she and her.... i put my foot down and said she is having the name i picked and she will have her dads last name. :pink:

cant believe im having a little girl. never thought id ever have a little girl, didnt think id be this excited about it.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Yahooo mumsince I'm do excited for ur lil girl ... Just wat u wanted .., perfect!!

How r u by the way have things shaped up with oh or is he still gone?? I checked up on u in ur journal but no response I hope all has worked out for the good xxx much love


----------



## lynne192

sooo sweet mumsince2010 :D


----------



## Jessy16

So pleased for you mumsince2010, does she have a name yet?

Well it's 05.40 and it's scan day :happydance: My scan isn't until 07.45 but we're leaving at either 06.30 or 06.45 because traffic getting into LA (where my hospital is) is going to be ridiculous if we leave any later. I'm so exicted, FOB is too :happydance:


----------



## lynne192

me and OH decided we found the perfect nickname for our name and MIL again says she hates it *sigh* anyways off to clean, called the hospital this morning about the bleeding and such as i was to call for my urine results which i knew would be negative and they said unless i am worried about blood loss *that i've lost too much blood* then to stop calling, how lovely. bloody useless twats getting under my skin more :cry:


----------



## mumsince2010

Ezza BUB1 said:


> Yahooo mumsince I'm do excited for ur lil girl ... Just wat u wanted .., perfect!!
> 
> How r u by the way have things shaped up with oh or is he still gone?? I checked up on u in ur journal but no response I hope all has worked out for the good xxx much love

tbh i forgot id started it with easter and everything else going on... its now got a new entry. me just rambling about having a little girl lol. but there are piccies of her :)

Things have settled down with FOB, hes apologised and ive accepted it(but not forgiven/forgotten) he said he's jsut been worried/scared/anxious and it all just sort of hit him that we are having a baby. but yeah he's come to his senses now. 

Jessy, yes she does have a name :) we are still debating last name. but currently she is-

*Kianne Simone Hopgood*


----------



## kasey c

Lynne so sorry to hear about the bleeding you have been having and how rubbish the hospital have been with you too. Hope you are resting and taking it easy. 
Holywoodmum- hope all goes well with the move 
Congrats Mumsince2010 on team pink :) 
Jessy- hope your scan went well today and hope FOB enjoyed seeing baby too 
Charlotte- as said on facebook glad all is well with little Jenson - sorry to hear about incompetent sonographer giving you rubbish info. Hope your feeling better and the antiobiotics have kicked in.
As for me, finally had the decision from the U.S that my OH can work there and have our visa interview two weeks today at 8am - scary.... My OH wants us to move on the 11th May so only give us over 4 weeks left in the UK.... Lots to do and sort out now before we leave but at least will still be in the UK for my 20 week scan next Friday and my MW appointment at the beginning of May :)


----------



## lynne192

i had some rest yesterday but got to get back to doing stuff this is my only week off before i go on maternity leave so i got to get stuff done still trying to find a suitable house and such too soo tired though but already ripped the bedroom apart really need to finish it now :( hospital is useless but mostly given up hope on any help from them.


----------



## kasey c

When are you planning on going mat leave? Try and not do too much but understand that you want to get things done at home. Good luck with the house hunting though. xx


----------



## Jessy16

Hi everyone :wave:

Scan went really really well - Cora's still a girl! I was worrying this morning that the previous scan had been incorrect and that I would find out today I was having a boy but no, she's still a little girl. FOB came to the scan today and was very emotionally overwhelmed by everything and completely memorized by his little girl. I'm still due on 09/22 so she's growing right as she should be :happydance:

20 week scan is still on May 8th with a hospital tour in mid-June. FOB is going to college in September, thankfully only to UCLA so he will only be 20 minutes farther away than he is now. He keeps saying that he wants Cora Grace to have his last name too but I am being very pessimistic about how involved he will be as the pregnancy continues and when she's here. He said he'll come home from college every weekend to see her, which isn't far as I've said but I'm still very skeptical. Maybe that's me being bitter because of how he's been previously, I don't know.

Other than that she's perfect!


----------



## Cherrylicious

Felt the biggest movement/kicks ever!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## lynne192

awww fantastic feeling movement is great isn't it :D


----------



## lyndsay49

Morning ladies, 20 weeks today!! :happydance: Half way there. I still haven't felt any definate kicks yet though should I be worried?
Im starting to panic a little about all the things we need to do and buy before baby arrives in 20 weeks time haaa! :wacko:


----------



## Elhaym

I can't wait to feel movement. I thought I might have felt a tap this morning laid still in bed but can't decide if it was wind or not :haha:

I heard the heartbeat today for the first time :happydance: 142 bpm! Booked my 24 week appointment - 24 weeks sounds so far along, OMG!

lyndsay, happy 20 weeks! I have started to think that too, haven't bought a single thing yet I still daren't! I'm just hoping it will all fall into place somehow! x


----------



## Charlotteee

Felt baby kick today!! Well 15 minutes ago, was eating my dinner, think he liked it hehe. Was so surreal, felt a few all in one go xx


----------



## lynne192

fantastic 20weeks :D can't wait to get there :D my baby is pretty advice but has hiccups alot.


----------



## lyndsay49

To celebrate getting to 20weeks I have bought a couple of little things from Mothercare today!
I have also seen my dream pram the pilko pramette from mama's and papa's and it's in the sale with car seat included. The sale ends 2 days before my scan so I don't know if I should risk buying it or not.


----------



## holywoodmum

mumsince2010, congrats on team pink!
Jessy, glad your scan went well :) and that Cora is still a girl!
Kasy, yay for your visa :happydance: If I can share one thing about this moving overseas lark, it's start organising now! I've wasted so much time in the last week deciding what needs junked and I could have done it ages ago! I managed to get my 20 week scan in before we go too, and I just took my notes with me after despite they told me last time I was to leave them and get them copied - they never asked me this time!
Cherrylicious, yay for kicks!
Lyndsay happy 20 weeks! I'd buy the pram you can always return it, and if they won't refund your should get store credit anyway...

As for me, sitting here exhausted, waiting for our removals lorry, was due at 10am and nothing. At 1pm finally we got a message to say they were delayed at Eurotunnel and running 7 hours late - so they will now arrive 5pm ish, just when we've collected girls from childminder (which we paid for today so that they'd be out of the way for loading the lorry.... grrr!) and we'll have to load the lorry into the night - argh!


----------



## jaydensmommy9

hi ladies im proud to announce ill be having a gender scan in 1 week and 5 days i want wait


----------



## Cherrylicious

3D scan tomorrow (again) to 'confirm' that he is a boy! =) <3


----------



## kasey c

Holywoodmum Sorry to hear about your removal issues hope they have finally arrived and you have now started loading. Thanks for advice- have been trying to selling or getting rid of things over the last few months. This is our 2nd move in less than a year so had major sort out with our last move so not too much to get rid of.


----------



## holywoodmum

You're much better than I am then!
Still not here. Looking at tomorrow now. Don't mind the delay so much as lack of info...


----------



## Jessy16

Kasey and Holywoodmum, where are you both moving to? Is it a big relocation?


----------



## kasey c

Jessy, we are relocating to Connecticut for 2-3 years from the UK- quite scary as never ever been there so don't know what to expect and will be hard being away from family and friends especially when 2nd baby makes an appearance.


----------



## kasey c

holywoodmum said:


> You're much better than I am then!
> Still not here. Looking at tomorrow now. Don't mind the delay so much as lack of info...

I think it's down to my parents and I moving every two to three years when I was younger I had to be ruthless and get rid of junk! Hope the removals company finally make an appearance for you. Good luck with the move :) xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Jessy we are moving from Ireland to Germany.
And the lorry never came. Some random explanations of "delays" and it'll be here tomorrow - it would need to be as we fly out on Friday! So total anticlimax today :(


----------



## kasey c

Oh no thats rubbish- my OH says that you should sue the removal company! Got my fingers crossed for you that they finally turn up tomorrow a.m xx


----------



## Jessy16

Wow, fairly big relocation's for both you. Good luck! I've only ever moved once in my life, that was from my previous city to my current city which are 30 miles apart. I hope it's a smooth transition for both of you and your families.


----------



## holywoodmum

Kasey, it's not a local firm, it's a Polish outfit that do lots of trans European stuff, general transport as well as house moves. Not sure where we stand really. I'm just really peeved at the lack of communication.


----------



## JellyBeann

WHOA loads to catch up on. I'm not gonner try. Just gonner jump back in and give you all an update!

Heard baby's hb at my midwife appointment Tuesday. It was 152! How is everyone else?


----------



## lynne192

thats great hun :D always nice to hear :D glad all is alright with you. my baby's heart rate is roughly about 174bpm most of the time and sounds like little train lol


----------



## Elhaym

Morning ladies :hi: I heard the hb too yesterday Jellybeann, mine was 142 :D I was so relieved to hear it as still no movements! It does sound just like a train Lynne, such an amazing sound. 

Hope everyone is OK, holywood and kasey I hope your moving preparation isn't too stressful!


----------



## lynne192

awwww you'll get there hun, i have been feeling movement but think our baby is active and apparently if your baby is facing towards your back you don't feel movement until they turn lol

i think i might have popped..... my belly button is half outty now lol and my stomach in 4days has gotten bigger lol plus baby keeps moving around alot keep getting head butted :D
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/th_16weeksbutton.jpghttps://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/th_16weeks.jpghttps://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/th_165.jpg


----------



## JellyBeann

Lovely bump! I haven't felt any definite movements yet, so was quite worried something had happened and we'd missed it! But no, all is fine! I hope I feel something soon, I love feeling baby moving around in there!


----------



## lynne192

understand hun i have been lucky with our baby being mega active. think my bump looks weird lol it looks even weirder when baby starts moving and bump all changes shape lol


----------



## mumsince2010

im 16 weeks now and i can feel definite kicks now. i love it. its not alot but its enough to keep me smiling. our girlies hb has been 174, 163 and 142. MW said it'll probably stay around 142 now. its always good hearing it :)


----------



## mumsince2010

im massive for 16 weeks too but this is my second pregnancy...

first photo when we found out

single photo is 15+3
 



Attached Files:







babybump.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 6









15+3.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Charlotteee

I heard baby today :) 137 i think, will check my notes later :) xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lovely bump pics ladies, here's my twin bump at 19w1d. I reached my halfway point this past Tuesday as the DR will be inducing be at 38 weeks if these babies aren't here before then on their own.


----------



## mumsince2010

could we get a poll started on what gender we are all having??

also im getting annoyed at my drs they keep changing my due date... only by a few days. a week at the most. but still its frustrating. bubs is measuring my dates but drs are trying to say its wrong -.-


----------



## Jessy16

I thought I'd share with you my almost 17 week bump. It still looks like bloating and I look as if I've just eaten a big meal which is probably why no one has any idea I'm having a baby! It's really hard now though so becoming more bump-like as time goes on. Yes, I'm in my pj's too, they are a nice present from my sister, ha.

https://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii596/Jessica_Sarah16/16weekbumpedit2.jpg


----------



## mumsince2010

also.... your bump is gorgeous floridagirl21

naww jessy - very cute, you'll find in a matter of weeks you'll pop out and you'll have the cutest little bump :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jessy, lovely bump!!

mumsince, poll added :flow:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'll give it a week or so and once everyone has entered their vote into the poll, I'll get the front page updated with what color everyone's bumps are so that it's there also :thumbup:


----------



## Jessy16

Thanks ladies :blush:

Ysa, thanks for the poll. Go team pink! Up until recently team blue were definitely in the lead but it seems now all of a sudden several girls are on their way so it'll be fun to see what the numbers are.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yes, it will be :) good idea mumsince


----------



## Jessy16

I'm sat in my marine science class thinking about when I should tell people I'm pregnant, totally not listening to anything my teacher is saying :haha:

1 day until spring break :happydance: We have early release tomorrow so bring on 11.45am!


----------



## Elhaym

great idea for the poll :) still 26 looooong days till I find out - GO FASTER, TIME! will be interesting to see the results as it seems we have a lot of boys so far :)

everyone's bump looks great :thumbup: I look like I have one but it's still pretty soft and I can suck it in so I don't think it's properly 'popped' yet? x


----------



## kasey c

Thanks for doing the poll ysatis i hopefully find out next week what team we are on. I'm convinced we are on team blue though! Jessy- that's cool you do marine science at school i studied marine geography at university and I loved it!


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm not going to have mine confirmed until 2 weeks from now (and that's assuming baby behaves) so I responded to the poll with the tentative guess of :blue:.

FloridaGirl, thanks for doing the poll, and when you update me could you change my due date to the 15th? That doesn't match my tickers but it is my official date :p thanks!


----------



## Jessy16

kasey c said:


> Jessy- that's cool you do marine science at school i studied marine geography at university and I loved it!

Oh that's cool! I enjoy the class quite a lot, it's definitely interesting. It's only a one year class so once this school year is over I won't study it again. 

I'm not returning to school in the fall because I'm having Cora and so I need to sort out my schooling for 2013 because I school I'm at now is about 45/50 minutes from my house so once I return to school (Cora will be 1 then!), it'll be too far away to travel every day when I have Cora so I need to see if I can transfer schools. Blah, so much to sort out :wacko:


----------



## mummyb1

The poll is a good idea I find out on the 18th but I am convinced we are team blue so will be interesting to see if my instinct is right


----------



## Charlotteee

FG could you change my date to the 16th please? Thanks xxx


----------



## PrincessTaz

I can't wait for my 20 week scan, 15 sleeps to go :)

We'd agreed to stay team yellow but I really don't want to anymore so still trying to work in oh!


----------



## frantastic20

Had my 20 week scan today! Everything is looking good, he's still a he! He wouldn't pose for any good photos but DH was excited to see him waving his arm around!

If we're updating dates, then can I be moved to 30 August Ysa? I'm hoping he holds on until September though... :winkwink:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

i've updated dates for everyone whose requested it today :flow:


----------



## 2boyz1onway

Hi All!

Wanted to introduce myself and give a little background of me. My name is Tricia and expecting my 3rd child September 26th. I am an OB/GYN nurse and have been for 3 1\2 years. I have 2 wonderful boys Logan who is 8 and Dylan who is 7. My husband and I were happy to see that we were pregnant again after miscarrying my triplets last year but also cautious. So far so good with this pregnancy. I am 16 +1 today and had my drs apt this morning and HB is 151. Wish I knew what I was having but my dr doesn't do gender scans before 20 weeks, so we will wait for May 10th to get here. :happydance: I am hoping for a girl since I have 2 boys, but as long as I can carry this baby and deliver with no problems, I will be happy with either gender as long as it is healthy. I tried using the chinese calendar but my birthday is Feb 2nd, so when you calculate the time of conception month to the month of your birthday, it was only like a few weeks, so I can't really say what the chinese calendar predicts for me. oh well guess I can wait 4 more weeks. Everyone around me and even my husband says its a girl. :baby:

well, just wanted to say a quick hello and wanted to join a thread that I could talk to others who's dates are close to mine for support.

Thanks for letting me join your thread. :wohoo: good luck to everyone with their babies :flower:


----------



## Charlotteee

Welcome Tricia and congratulations on your pregnancy :) hope you have a happy and healthy remainder of your pregnancy xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

welcome tricia, congrats on your pregnancy and so sorry for your loss hun :hugs:


----------



## 2boyz1onway

Charlotteee said:


> Welcome Tricia and congratulations on your pregnancy :) hope you have a happy and healthy remainder of your pregnancy xxx

Thank you so much, and good luck to your pregnancy as well :flower:


----------



## 2boyz1onway

FloridaGirl21 said:


> welcome tricia, congrats on your pregnancy and so sorry for your loss hun :hugs:

Thanks so much :) It was rough saying goodbye, but know there is a plan for everything :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Welcome Tricia :flower: how awesome that you're an OB nurse. This must be such a different experience for you, with all your perspective and knowledge, than for first-timer nonprofessionals like me!
The OB nurses at my clinic have been so delightful from day 1...I have very positive associations with your kind :p


----------



## Cherrylicious

He is still a :blue: BOY! :blue: <3


----------



## 2boyz1onway

seaweed eater said:


> Welcome Tricia :flower: how awesome that you're an OB nurse. This must be such a different experience for you, with all your perspective and knowledge, than for first-timer nonprofessionals like me!
> The OB nurses at my clinic have been so delightful from day 1...I have very positive associations with your kind :p

Thanks! Yea it does seem different with me being pregnant and an OB nurse. I usually use my training to ask my questions, and of course this may sound crazy, but even though I am a nurse, when it comes to me, I feel like I am stupid at time, LOL! I do try to lend my advice and suggestions for those who are seeking it. So if anyone of you have questions or advice, you can always PM me or ask away. I love being a OB triage nurse. I have always wanted to work Maternity :)

:hi:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Cherrylicious said:


> He is still a :blue: BOY! :blue: <3

:happydance: Looks like blue bumps are in the lead as it stands..


----------



## mumzie2b

team pink :D :pink:

also due date changed from 21st to the 16th :) xx


----------



## Elhaym

welcome Tricia, congrats! :D

Ooh while we're updating, can I be changed to 24th? Thanks! x


----------



## Jessy16

Welcome and many congratulations Tricia. Your sons, are they hoping for another brother or would they like a sister this time around?

Ysa, sorry to be a pain, please can you add me to the front page? I'm due on the 22nd with a girl.


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations Tricia!
Cherrylicious, glad to hear he isn't a she!
mumzie2b, congrats on team pink!

I think I have wifi where we are moving to (fingers crossed!) but I imagine we are going to be very busy to start with, so apologies in advance for my absence...


----------



## lynne192

girls catching up lol


----------



## 2boyz1onway

Jessy16 said:


> Welcome and many congratulations Tricia. Your sons, are they hoping for another brother or would they like a sister this time around?
> 
> Ysa, sorry to be a pain, please can you add me to the front page? I'm due on the 22nd with a girl.

Thank you! My oldest son Logan is really excited and said he didn't know what he wanted and my youngest son really wasn't all into my pregnancy until the day before easter. He said he wants a baby sister. See when I was pregnant last year with my triplets and miscarried, my youngest son took it really hard to the point where he asked me to go to the store and buy him a baby sister. So I think he is being cautious until this baby is born or he thinks the new baby will get more attention than he will. So we shall see :)


----------



## lynne192

we told my DS when we started iui treatment about what as going on and why we were doing it from then he would ask all the time if he would ever get a sibling and why not go to the store and buy one was hard on him i think as he didn't understand now he does but think will be different when baby is here as he's not realyl sure whats going on lol knows mum has a baby in her belly and it was a gift from daddy but thats about it lol


----------



## mumsince2010

Could i get updated to the page, im due the 27th Sept (sticking with my dates )


----------



## Cherrylicious

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Cherrylicious said:
> 
> 
> He is still a :blue: BOY! :blue: <3
> 
> :happydance: Looks like blue bumps are in the lead as it stands..Click to expand...


Loads of :blue: bumps this year! :happydance: Whenever you update the forum add a ' :blue: ' on my name <3 Hope you and the twins are okay! <3


----------



## lynne192

at our maternity unit they said very little male's have been born and seen it so myself was all girls balloons and such i have seen going in and baby girls coming out lol


----------



## Jessy16

Hey everyone, you've all been quiet the past 24 hours so I hope you're all okay :) 

17 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## lynne192

fantastic news jessy :D i was at a baby sale today so been at that then gutting the house finding more baby stuff for the baby i had hid away and then washing all the clothes, just really sat down and OH going to bed since we have been up since very early this morning :D


----------



## Charlotteee

I've been helping my mummy move house,now chilling out playing Abe's Odyssey. Going back in time there!


----------



## Jessy16

Is anyone flying during their pregnancy? Or have you previously flown during a pregnancy?

My brother graduates from college in mid-May, so we're flying to the state he lives in to go to the ceremony. I'll be 20+5 when we fly and 21+2 when we return. I'm also flying to see family friends at the end of June. I'll be almost 28 when we leave and almost 30 when we return. I've spoken to my doctor about both of these flights and she said I'll be fine, but I am just looking for some reassurance. I contact the airline responsible for our trip when I will be 28 weeks and asked if they will let me fly that 'late' my in pregnancy and they said they would providing I'd had no complications, hospitalizations or so on, which I don't plan on having! All will be fine with both flights, but just looking for reassurance.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hi ladies I've been amiss for a bit sorry ...... Loads to catch up and surely I miss a bunch so only commenting on latest.....

Jessy I have flown during pregnancy both times but only in early days I flew uk to Aus at 8weeks and all was fine then I've had short flights here and there .... I'm planning a few trips back home which is only 2.5hr flights one at end if this month just about 20weeka then ... Also planning a few more around 30 weeks and in between so I'm sure u will be fin as long as everything is running smoothly babe just look after urself and bubs and ull be sweet xx


----------



## Charlotteee

18 weeks :)


----------



## miss malteser

Jessy, most airlines let you fly up to 30 weeks but my midwife has told me that it would be a good idea to take a document signed by your doc/midwife/gyne stating how many weeks pregnant you are and that you have no known complications, just in case anyone on the plane or at the airport decides to kick up a fuss.

She also said that flying poses no risk for the mum or the baby at all. The only risk is that you´ll go into labour up above the clouds which is why they don´t let us fly later on in pregnancy.


----------



## Elhaym

I flew this pregnancy, was only 8 weeks though. Like miss malteser says, there are no extra risks, they just don't want you to go into labour in the air :D and happy 17 weeks Jessy!

Charlotte, happy 18 weeks! Abe's Oddessy brings back memories! I will never get rid of my PS2 as I still love playing my PS1/PS2 games :)


----------



## lynne192

spent the day gutting james room never knew we had sooo much stuff got 7boxes full of clothes 2-5year old stuff lol and toys etc too much stuff also put out 7 bin bags lol been a productive day although now i am sore lol


----------



## MommaAlexis

Lookit what my friend got me!! the pants cut off in picture are actually fake leather skinny jeans... D'AWWW!!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







1cce5d08871311e1a9f71231382044a1_7.jpg
File size: 61.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lynne192

is that for an older girl?


----------



## Jessy16

Thanks for your replies everyone. I contacted the airline again just to be sure and they said I'd be fine and they understand my worries. I'm glad they reassured me, you all did too so thanks! 

I can't believe I'm already 17 weeks..almost half way :shock: I still haven't bought anything for her but that will all change from tomorrow as I'm going shopping with my best friend (the only know who knows) for princess Cora Grace.

Also it's only 45 days until my sister is home :happydance:. She's at some theater related awards thing in London today so she's not quite as excited about returning home to 'boring' California but I can't wait to have her home :happydance:


----------



## MommaAlexis

yeah, well sorta they're 3-6 months.


----------



## Jessy16

I like it Alex, I bet she'll look really cute in it!


----------



## lynne192

i am a flight risk the moment i get :bfp: lol just good i don't have a passport or leave the country because i am not allowed to flight at all too high risk :(


----------



## Ezza BUB1

OMG Abe's Odyssy best game ever ... love the FART!!!

jessy glad the airline is all good with you flying etc!! cant wiat for your sis to arrive for you ahha

Alex LOVE LOVE LOVE the outfit


----------



## PrincessTaz

MommaAlexis - I thinks it's very cute :)

Sooo I have finally given in to the worrier inside my and just purchased a doppler from Amazon for £47! I am a bit disappointed now as I had managed to get so far without giving in to the niggles but I caved today. I'm praying now that I'm not one of the people that struggles to find a heartbeat and ends up worrying myself even more. My OH will go mad when he finds out but there's so many people who aren't even as far as me saying the feel movements that it was really stressing me out. I thought I'd staring feeling flutters last week but then nothing, now I think it was probably just gas or something. Oh well, it's done now. Hopefully we can have some fun with it once it's here and I'm sure my little sister and mum would love to hear LO's heartbeat. xx


----------



## Elhaym

17 weeks today :happydance: scan 3 weeks tomorrow!

Just think we are all getting closer to V-day now ladies... then 3rd tri not long after that :wacko:

Totally understand you on the doppler Taz, if it gives you peace of mind then its worth it. I've forced myself not to get one but its been hard, haha. Xx


----------



## lynne192

fantastic news natalie we are all getting there :D 

only 17days till my scan :D


----------



## MommaAlexis

Only three weeks until my v day!!


----------



## lynne192

whats v day?


----------



## Jessy16

It's almost 11am and I've just woke up, I love spring break :lol: 

I'm really excited about having the 'next' baby on my ticker, ha. We're all one day closer to having our babies! :happydance: This time in 10 weeks I'll be in third tri and in 20 weeks, probably close to having her :shock:


----------



## Elhaym

UK ladies I just saw on a thread that another Asda baby event starts on the 23rd, might have a look at what they have :)

Lynne, its 'viability' day ie 24 weeks!

Jessy I'm jealous, had 2 weeks off for Easter, back in work today and just can't be arsed :haha: if I finish when I'm planning to, I only have 14 more weeks of work until maternity leave so that is keeping me going! Can't believe its only 10 weeks till 3rd tri x


----------



## MommaAlexis

It means the baby could survive outside of womb :)


----------



## lynne192

yeah sorry wasn't sure if the v day meant something else never really talked about it in my other pregnancy trying not too in this one either scared incase i jinx myself


----------



## Elhaym

no worries Lynne, no need to worry as all our babies will be staying put for a while yet :thumbup:

just had a bath, I don't actually like baths as I get bored quickly :haha: but it's really helped with my backache. Think my body is adjusting to the new weight - my lower back and tops of legs have been aching the past few days. Now just waiting for OH to come back and gonna have some chocolate cheesecake and watch Game of Thrones :happydance: what you all up to this evening? x


----------



## lyndsay49

Morning ladies and baby's. It's finally here the day of my 20week scan!!!! I didn't sleep a wink last night I am soo nervous, but also very excited! :happydance:

Talking of maternity leave my finishing day is 5th August at 36weeks, but I have 6weeks holiday to take before then too, so i'll hardly be at work woohoo!!:thumbup:


----------



## lynne192

sounds great hun :D i've 7 weeks till starts maternity leavex


----------



## Elhaym

Good luck today lyndsay! Looking forward to your update :)


----------



## kasey c

Good luck Lyndsay hope your scan goes really well for you today


----------



## bumpy1988

Name: Sarah

How old are you? 23

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? 28 sept - worked out by lmp and confirmed by scan 

What # child is this for you? first 

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? i think its a boy :winkwink:

Are you finding out the gender? yes 11th may 

How many months were you TTC? about a year and a half had two miscarriages first now we've got a baby bean thats a keeper :thumbup:

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? no


----------



## lynne192

welcome sarah always nice to have new comers :D


----------



## Elhaym

welcome Sarah, congrats :)


----------



## PrincessTaz

Wecome Sarah, congratulations :)


----------



## PrincessTaz

Convinced OH to let us find out the gender on our next scan. We made a deal that we can't tell anyone though, I think that's fair :)

I'm so excited now, can't wait, roll on the 27th April :happydance:


----------



## Charlotteee

Welcome Sarah, which part of NW are you from? I'm from blackburn xx


----------



## Jessy16

Good luck with your scan Lyndsay. Welcome and congratulations Sarah. :thumbup:

How are you all today?


----------



## lyndsay49

Had my scan, it was amazing :cloud9: Everything is looking really good, and we are team :blue::happydance:


----------



## Jessy16

Congratulations on team blue! Does he have a name? The boys are definitely dominating September.


----------



## 2boyz1onway

Can't wait til May 10th when I have my gender scan.. I really want a girl seeing that I already have 2 boys, but a boy would be good as well, just as long as it is healthy. :)


----------



## lynne192

awww hope you get your wee girl lol :D

i have my 20week scan 2 weeks on thursday soooo tired though not really thinking about it trying to get the house sorted and get to summer, only 7 weeks then maternity leave and james leaves nursery for the summer.... love summer but be hard with james 24/7 he hates being off nursery


----------



## Elhaym

Yay, congrats on your boy Lyndsay, I'm glad he is healthy :D

2boyz, my scan is the 8th, it still seems ages away doesn't it?

Lynne, wow only 7 weeks till ML? I'm planning on finishing at 35 weeks but have 3 weeks of holiday to take before that so will be just under 32. Planning on saving as much money as possible while I'm off those 2 months on full pay. I've got about 14 weeks to go and am counting down already! 

Just got my order of maternity stuff from new look today, most of it fits great I am well pleased :) just jeans and plain tops for work really but OMG these jeans are so comfy! :cloud9:


----------



## Jessy16

This afternoon I'm going shopping for Cora :happydance: It's meant to be 80F today so nice and hot.

Lynne, when does James start school? I think the UK school system is really different to ours.


----------



## lynne192

legally he is meant to start in august but with his mental health and delayed development he was issued a delayed year which was meant to be with supported learning but the council refused funding so the place feel through so this year he will either be at home with me 24/7 or in a public nursery for 2hours a day with kids 2 years younger than him and in main stream not really any use to us which just makes me cry


----------



## lynne192

uk school system is all different in the uk, scotland and england are completely different to each other lol


----------



## Jessy16

It's a shame things have been really unsupported with his schooling. Hopefully you'll get some funding for him. Do you know why it was refused?

Haha, just from things I've read on BnB the UK school system seems so different to our one!


----------



## 2boyz1onway

Elhaym said:


> Yay, congrats on your boy Lyndsay, I'm glad he is healthy :D
> 
> 2boyz, my scan is the 8th, it still seems ages away doesn't it?
> 
> Lynne, wow only 7 weeks till ML? I'm planning on finishing at 35 weeks but have 3 weeks of holiday to take before that so will be just under 32. Planning on saving as much money as possible while I'm off those 2 months on full pay. I've got about 14 weeks to go and am counting down already!
> 
> Just got my order of maternity stuff from new look today, most of it fits great I am well pleased :) just jeans and plain tops for work really but OMG these jeans are so comfy! :cloud9:

oh goodness yes it seems like I have a year to go before I find out.. and I have taken so many of the gender quizes, lol. I am not sure if they will be right or not, but my mom says its a girl, but I have no motherly intuition that would tell me either way.. :(

but thats ok. as long as the baby is healthy :happydance:


----------



## lynne192

oh whats gender quizes have you done might try them see if they are right for us lol  

thanks jessy its not about the money but without the money the school wotn give us the delayed year of school even if we paid ourselves its madness! they refused because they didn't want to spend so much on one child!


----------



## caramelly

Hey all, I'm going to be 20 weeks this week and in 2 days I'm going to find out if it's a girl or boy! I can't wait. :) didn't know this group was here.


----------



## lyndsay49

Welcome Caramelly :thumbup:

I've just bought a baby changing mat from Ebay that says "stay calm and change my bum" It was only £6.50, I thought it was quite cute! 21weeks today too!! :happydance:


----------



## lynne192

lol nice one hun i just got a winnie the pooh one for £1.50 with DS i had three changing mats never used any of them just used towels lol


----------



## lyndsay49

Lol! Well because it's my first my SIL is supposed to be doing me a list of essentials and what is a waste of money, but it's taking that long I will have spent a fortune by time she gets it to me :dohh:


----------



## 2boyz1onway

lynne192 said:


> oh whats gender quizes have you done might try them see if they are right for us lol
> 
> thanks jessy its not about the money but without the money the school wotn give us the delayed year of school even if we paid ourselves its madness! they refused because they didn't want to spend so much on one child!


I have done the chinese calendar, the brazillian quiz and the babyzone gender quiz. Of course there are multiple gender quizzes online that are similar. I get like half says its a girl, and half says its a boy. LOL. my mom is still standing by her ground that it's a girl, heck she's already buying girl clothes. I hope she didn't jinx me, hehe..


----------



## lynne192

lol this will be my 2nd lng ch my OH's first lol i keep telling him what i will not waste money on but everyone's list is different my list is like:

*cot with mattresss
*moses basket with mattress and stand (alot of people don't buy this)
* cot and moses basket sheets
*sterlizers
*breast pump
*storeage and feeding bottles and teats
*blankets
*bouncer
* door bouncer (many people don't like)
*nappies and clothes of course lol
*baby bath and top and tail bowl (some people don't buy)
* pram 
*carseat
*baby carrier
*changing bag
*weaning baby set with tubs
*play gym for baby
*some toys
baby monitor with breathing monitor built in (DS stopped breathing alot so i;m scared lol)
*bottle warmer (although not really needed)
*wipes and bathing goods
*nappy creams and such

thats mainly my list might have forgot some bits but thats the stuff i will buy.


----------



## lynne192

i'd go with the mother lol they are often right lol, my grandmother is only one that guessed right x


----------



## lyndsay49

Wow that list is brilliant thanks alot Lynne, I can start shopping properly now!


----------



## lynne192

hope it helps even little although everyone's list will be different lol


----------



## Elhaym

I still haven't bought a thing, I panic sometimes thinking about it then I think oh well, loads of time yet.... we're on a budget so mwon't be going mad buying loads of stuff, gonna make sure we have the essentials at first then see what we need later I think. :)

I think I may be feeling baby - it's not flutters, more a tickly/crawly feeling under the skin and sometimes feels like a bubble pops? does that sound like it could be it? x


----------



## Jessy16

Sounds to me as if that's the baby you're feeling Elhaym, though I'm not an expert but it definitely sounds like movement to me :happydance:


----------



## Elhaym

haha I hope so! I'm gonna assume that's what it is as there's definitely something going on :D I've never had wind that's felt like that before, anyway :haha:


----------



## lynne192

its hard to describe baby movement and kicks its like wriggling in the belly similar to butter flies but not lol been feeling alot of movement this week babys tarted moving at 14weeks now wont stop worse when got hiccups :D


----------



## Jessy16

Ahh I'm still not feeling any movement. Come on Cora, get moving for mommy!

My little sister's birthday is coming up and she keeps asking if Cora is going to get her a present. While Cora Grace isn't physically here, we talk about her a lot and initially Emma (my sister) thought she'd be arriving the following day! I obviously explained to her that she's due in September but we don't really know when she'll arrive. Emma understands but I do worry the way we talk about Cora confuses her. So as I said, she thinks Cora is going to get her a birthday present. Do I get a present and give it to her from Cora? Or continue to explain that Cora won't be here just yet but she'll give her a present next year? My mom says it's up to me but I don't know what the best thing to do is. I don't want to confused Emma even more but I don't want to upset her either. Ahh, kids! :haha:


----------



## PrincessTaz

Jessy I'd get her a little present from Cora, I think that would be really sweet. My mums birthday was last week so I got her little extra pressie from the dog and baby lol, ad I've always got her cards from the doggy :)


----------



## mumsince2010

Hey ladies, i havent been on for a few days.... gah its been stressfull!! im off bed rest now, but i need to take iron supplements. HOW FUN!! and if that doesnt help i need to have a transfusion. 

today im 17 weeks :) and my little girl is booting away. i swear i can feel her on the outside but only slightly. so fingers crossed it wont be long and others will notice it. 

go for our 20 week scan around the 9th. i still need to organise it :blush:

we finally did our gender reveal. im going to try work out how i can get it on here.

hope you are all going well and bubbas are all healthy and growing :)


----------



## mumsince2010

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=152495871546042

Our gender reveal :)


----------



## Ezza BUB1

elyham that is defo bubs.... ive been getting serious movement lately feels like a party in my tummy!!! started off like buterfly flapping its wings under my skin ... then moved onto popcorn or bubbles popping really strong sometimes and i reckon my bub has def had hiccups its cool

i even get this feeling sometimes where its fully flipping and my belly under my belly button goes super hard im loving it and cant wait till i feel it on the outside 

jessy just get her a lil something from cora just a trinket or something she would like that im sure

ive got my 20 week scan on the 2nd MAY and i so cant wait coz i found out if im really haveing a boy or a surprise of a girl ...... i also got my 30 week and 36 week scan boooked so 10th july is the next one YIPEEEEEE im so excited cant wait


----------



## kasey c

20 weeks today and have anomaly scan tomorrow. Hope everyone is doing ok. Had a bit of an emotional week- the move to the u.s is getting to me tonnes and now my auto-immune disease is attacking my eyes so on steroid eye drops :-( just hope scan all goes well tomorrow p.m


----------



## Elhaym

Aww Kasey sorry to hear you're run down :( good luck with scan tomorrow, hopefully seeing baby will make you feel a bit better! x


----------



## holywoodmum

Did you all miss me?! I've done almost a whole week in Germany now :)
Jessy, I flew to get to Germany, and in first pregnancy flew at 31 and 33 weeks without incidence - I'm sure you'll be grand! I also would be inclined not to get your sister a gift from Cora, as I think it would be too confusing, but that's just me...
Taz, did the doppler arrive yet?
Congratulations Sarah and caramelly!
Lyndsay, glad all went well at the scan, congrats on your boy!
Lynne, how come you are starting maternity leave so early? I thought the earliest you could go was 11 weeks before due date? Lucky you!
Mumsince2010, fab video!
Kasey, hope your scan goes well tomorrow, and that those eye drops work fast! I know how you are feeling with the impending move, and to be honest for me it was the stress of moving itself that got to me, not leaving friends and family behind. That still hasn't hit yet as we've been so busy this week...
I am seeing a german midwife tomorrow, hopefully that will deliver my baby if I am low risk :) No idea how the system works here, so it will be interesting to see how it all works out!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Happy 20 weeks Kasey, hope you feel better soon 

Hollywood Glad you're settling in well, hope your midwife appointment goes well. No the doppler hasn't come yet, wish it would hurry up though. 

Can't believe we're all nearly half way there! Soemtimes I feel like time is going so slowly and then other times it feels like it's flying by :)


----------



## lynne192

i am leaving my OH wants me to have a year off everything and thats when i finish my college course so just leaving everythnig then, plus even with DS i had to go on maternity leave early as i stopped being able to walk at 27weeks lol


----------



## holywoodmum

lynne192 said:


> i am leaving my OH wants me to have a year off everything and thats when i finish my college course so just leaving everythnig then, plus even with DS i had to go on maternity leave early as i stopped being able to walk at 27weeks lol

I read that wrong to start with Lynne to start with! *i am leaving my OH *


----------



## lynne192

ha ha sorry my mistype meant to put commas in lol 

I'm leaving (work) not gonig on maternity leave, OH wants me to have a year off of everything lol


----------



## holywoodmum

lynne192 said:


> ha ha sorry my mistype meant to put commas in lol
> 
> I'm leaving (work) not gonig on maternity leave, OH wants me to have a year off of everything lol

:D


----------



## lynne192

sorry not been too great feeling sick i have morning sickness back, am not actually being sick just feeling really sickly, lol holiday and rest that will be my luck neither are possible had a rotten day in all i had an asthma attack on the trains both of them i stopped breathing and almost passed out scared the shit out of me really did MIL came and picked me up because was sooo distressed, last night i woke up feeling sick pains in my belly were baby was unsure if maybe she was laying on something? managed just to get back to sleep, but now feeling sickly alll the time not really being sick just keep like mini sick in my mouth which is nasty. went to dinner at MIL's because i honestly am falling asleep right as i am typing i would be in bed if DS would just go to sleep but not going to happen anytime soon, no idea whats wrong with me, i feel like the first trimester of pregnancy again but times 10 :'(

getting weird random pains in my lower left hand side too i can't bend down without almost crying in pain :cry:


----------



## aegle

I had an early gender scan and am having a girly! :)


----------



## lynne192

awwwwww fantastic hun girls are starting to catch up on the boys :D


----------



## miss malteser

I´m having a girl too! I was told it was a boy at 12 weeks so it´s a good job that I waited to start buying clothes!

Lynne...did you write "she" on an earlier post??????


----------



## Ezza BUB1

i totally saw that comment bout Lynnes bub..... guess the cat is out of the bag


----------



## miss malteser

Don´t worry Lynne, we won´t tell anyone! x


----------



## lynne192

we don't have fully comfirmation on gender yet and not sure how reliable our source is so will know on 3rd may


----------



## mumsince2010

:) little girlies popping up everywhere... :)

i got it confirmed at 15+5 but havent bought anything yet... and wont buy anything til i have it confirmed at my 19-20 week scan... bring on the 7th!!


----------



## lynne192

my hospital says its the year of the girls so


----------



## holywoodmum

I spotted tfat too lynne ;)
Congrats aegle


----------



## Jessy16

Aegle, congratulations on your daughter and Lynne, congratulations on probably having a girl!

Currently there are 9 :pink:, 9 :blue:, 5 :yellow: and 1 :pink:&:blue:. Seeing as just a few days ago the girls were very outnumbered, there's definitely been a sudden increase. Yay!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Probably because a boy is obviously a boy sooner, generally.


----------



## PrincessTaz

The girls are deffo catching up now. I can't wait till my scan next week, praying OH doesn't change his mind again about finding out the sex.

My doppler came today, I was so excited. Got it straight out to have a go and after 45 mins still hadn't found anything apart from my own so I ended up giving up in tears and getting ready to go to the hospital and demand a scan! After about 15 mins I decided to calm down and give it another go and YAY I found it. Not anywhere near where I'd expected it to be. The little bugger kept moving as soon as I got though but if I left it in the same place it would come back. It was amazing, I think that is going to be my new weekly treat :)


----------



## kateKate

Wow this thread has grown! 

Had my scan today. SO excited. I'm having a girl :) so I'll have two girls 14 months apart. Chuffed xxxx all healthy too. 

Hope everyone is happy and well. Xxx


----------



## Elhaym

miss maltester I saw your post in second tri about finding out you were having a girl and not a boy, OMG! Congrats on team pink :) and congrats to everyone else who has found out the gender too - looks like the girlies have caught up!

I feel like my bump is starting to pop out. I can't suck it all in anymore and I can feel it stuck there when I lean forward :haha: feels like in another week or so it will be properly 'out'! Yay!


----------



## kateKate

My bump is def there. You can't miss it lol


----------



## kasey c

holywoodmum said:


> Did you all miss me?! I've done almost a whole week in Germany now :)
> Kasey, hope your scan goes well tomorrow, and that those eye drops work fast! I know how you are feeling with the impending move, and to be honest for me it was the stress of moving itself that got to me, not leaving friends and family behind. That still hasn't hit yet as we've been so busy this week...
> I am seeing a german midwife tomorrow, hopefully that will deliver my baby if I am low risk :) No idea how the system works here, so it will be interesting to see how it all works out!

Thanks Holywoodmum, eye drops are definitely working and should finish the course on the 8th May - at least I know that the steroids I am using will give baby a healthy pair of lungs (its the same drug given to mature the lungs of babies who go into pre-term labour). It has been all a bit stressful with the move so far and then to top things off my husband has to have an operation on his knee next Tuesday and then is flying back to the U.S again next Sunday to oversee a loading of a ship for 4-5 days!! How did it go with the German midwife today? Hope you settle quickly into German life xx


----------



## kasey c

Well all went well with scan this afternoon. Baby C is very healthy and happy -so I am one very happy Mummy :) We also found out the sex and I'm on team blue :)
 



Attached Files:







BABY Chesman 3 20 week.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kasey c

Many congratulations also to all those who have found out the gender of their babies too xxx


----------



## lynne192

holywoodmum said:


> I spotted tfat too lynne ;)

sorry hun what do you mean?


----------



## Jessy16

Kasey, congratulations on team blue. A second son, how great.

Holywoodmum, I'm glad you made it to Germany safely. I hope you're settling in well! Where in Germany are you living? How long will you live there for?


----------



## holywoodmum

KateKate, congrats on your girl!
Kasey, hope your hubbies op goes well, and congrats on a healthy boy!
Lynne, just meant that I had noticed you use "she" in your post..
Jessy, we are living near Dusseldorf probably for next 4 or 5 years...
Midwife went well, going for a proper antenatal check on Tuesday


----------



## lyndsay49

Congratulations to everyone who have found out babies gender!
Well i've just finished 3 night shifts and feel like death! Think im going to ask to not work them anymore, need to look after little bubs, who incidently we have decided to call Freddie Jake!!
Hope you are all well? x


----------



## mummyb1

Pink!!! We found out on Wednesday we are having a little girl !! :D


----------



## Elhaym

Lynsday, love the name Freddie, it's lovely :)

Congrats on team pink, mummyb1 :happydance:

Hope everyone is having a good Saturday. OH is making my tea - yummy sausage from the posh sausage shop in town, loads of mash, veggies and gravy. Om nom nom xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Congrats on team pink mummyb1 :)

Lovely name Lyndsay :) What do you work as?

Tea sounds lush Elhaym :)


----------



## lynne192

ah right lol just sentence didn't make sense to me i think i am just half asleep these days i always refered to baby as her anyways lol did it with DS until we knew his gender for sure lol


----------



## Jessy16

Congratulations to all who've had something exciting happen recently - whether it's finding out the sex, deciding on a name or managing to get out bed this morning. Well all know how hard that can be! ;)

It's hard to believe I'm already 18 weeks, are you also feeling like your pregnancy is going quicker than you thought would be possible? I don't want to jinx things but I think I may have felt movement earlier :happydance:


----------



## holywoodmum

yay for feeling movement jessy!
I'm 22 weeks today or 21 weeks tomorrow depending on who you believe - seems mad!


----------



## Charlotteee

I'm 19 weeks today. Led in bed and baby is having a full on wriggle!! :) xx


----------



## lynne192

i am 18weeks 2days and already uncomfortable but settled with being uncomfortable well worth it lol but baby is very much an active monkey really beating me.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I want ginger bread snaps.


----------



## PrincessTaz

19 weeks today and felt a definite kick last night, it actually made me jump lol :)


----------



## lynne192

lol i jump and it hurts when baby headbuts me because of hiccups


----------



## frantastic20

Alex - we have ginger bread and ginger snaps here... Is it biscuit (cookie) type things you're wanting??

If I were in Canada now I would raid Timmy's and also have a cinnamon bun... Mmmmmmmm... When we were in Toronto on our honeymoon we took it in turns to get up and sneak out of the room to Tim Horton's and bring breakfast back!! And we stayed in the Royal York, which is opposite Union Station, which has a Cinnabon!!! Yum yum yum...


----------



## MommaAlexis

The cookie! I was just at timmies haha


----------



## mrsine

Oh my gosh I haven't been here for so long! 

Congrats to all the team blues and pinks!! I can't wait to find out. Hope you've settled in hollywood mum. 

I had been calling my midwives (they only have an answer phone service) and missing their call back so I had to go down there to make my 16 week appointment (at 18 weeks) and they had nothing until 2 weeks time, just shortly before my 20 week scan. Oopss. I guess it will be nice, them being so close together instead of a long pause. 

I had a question for all you girls. My husband recently became unemployed and we are having to really be strict on our spending. I'm a photographer and I mainly shoot maternity/newborn and family portraits and was wondering if you guys could give me some tips on how to reach a wider audience so I could make more bookings. Are you interested in doing a maternity/newborn/baby shoot. If you are, what draws you to a certain photographer. Is cost a deciding factor or you would pay for good quality pictures. Where would you usually look for a maternity or newborn photographer. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## holywoodmum

Mrsine, hi :)
I'm not a massive one for photo shoots, but price does influence me a lot. Do you travel to people or do they come to you in a studio? I guess you do a lot of traditional advertising already, but website, yellow pages, Facebook page? Special offers? Do you do prints or electronic images? Could you team up with a local business? Spend x amount in baby boutique and get 30% off, or team up with a beautician for maternity ones? Do you do image editing? Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## miss malteser

mrsine said:


> I had a question for all you girls. My husband recently became unemployed and we are having to really be strict on our spending. I'm a photographer and I mainly shoot maternity/newborn and family portraits and was wondering if you guys could give me some tips on how to reach a wider audience so I could make more bookings. Are you interested in doing a maternity/newborn/baby shoot. If you are, what draws you to a certain photographer. Is cost a deciding factor or you would pay for good quality pictures. Where would you usually look for a maternity or newborn photographer.
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Firstly, I think cost is a major deciding factor for many people. Offers are the way forward! Make people think they are getting more than they should for the money they are paying. I don´t know what your photo packages are like but could you do a newborn package with a free family portrait, or a family package with a few free individual shots? 

It goes without saying that the price and content of your offers also depend on the prices and packages offered by the local competition so get some research done!

Instead of trying to improve the results within your current market - babies and families - could you actually enter into new markets and look into weddings and school photos for example? I got married last year and was so happy with the photos that I plan on using the same photographer for some baby photos without bothering to look at other options just to save time and hassle!

Within the baby photo market have you thought of leaving leaflets at mother and toddler groups (maybe they would even let you visit to do a sales pitch), baby fairs or school fairs? Is there anywhere where you could go to take a selection of photos (nurseries, sports days, etc) which people could then buy and therefore see the quality of your work and info regarding your prices and packages? 

I also think word of mouth is the way forward. I chose my wedding photographer after seeing a friends wedding photos. Maybe you could offer an option where you return 10% of the cost to clients who recommend 2 new clients??

Also, put lots of examples on your facebook/web page!

xx


----------



## mumsince2010

ive been feeling my baby girls kicks for about 2-3 weeks now. i'll be 18 weeks in a few days YAY. been feeling her roll and somersault and its more and more noticeable each day. cant wait for OH to feel her. he thought he did last night but im not sure haha.


----------



## mrsine

Thanks guys! I will definitely look into the boutique and local business team up holywood mum and thanks for the fabulous ideas miss malteaser. Only thing is plan to stay niche and not just do all sorts of photography besides I find weddings are extremely strenuous. I do understand what you mean by people sticking to one photographer though.


----------



## miss malteser

mrsine said:


> Thanks guys! I will definitely look into the boutique and local business team up holywood mum and thanks for the fabulous ideas miss malteaser. Only thing is plan to stay niche and not just do all sorts of photography besides I find weddings are extremely strenuous. I do understand what you mean by people sticking to one photographer though.

Another possibility that would allow you to stay niche would be advertising the possibility of gift vouchers for friends of new mums and dads. I guess that getting professional newborn photos done is pretty low down on the list of priorities for many new families but could be a good idea for friends and family who don´t know what to get as a gift.


----------



## 2boyz1onway

Yayy, got a letter in the mail from my Drs office about my Quad Screen(down syndrome Screen) and everything is normal. Whew.. thank god!! Of course if it was not negative, I would still be ok, because I'd love my child none the less.. but its nice knowing that its normal. :)


----------



## holywoodmum

2boyz1onway said:


> Yayy, got a letter in the mail from my Drs office about my Quad Screen(down syndrome Screen) and everything is normal. Whew.. thank god!! Of course if it was not negative, I would still be ok, because I'd love my child none the less.. but its nice knowing that its normal. :)

Good stuff!


----------



## lynne192

thats fantastic news hun we never even got the test done i refused


----------



## Elhaym

Great news 2boyz! 

18 weeks today... still 2 weeks till scan.... am going to have gone insane by then :)


----------



## Jessy16

Mrsine, are you on Facebook? That's always a good way to get new clients or so I've seen anyway. Create a 'like-able' page for yourself if you haven't already.

I second everything miss malteser said, especially about packages for families. Perhaps contact local schools and see if they'd need a photographer for upcoming events? I know I'll want as many pictures of my daughter as possible, even if it is something as her at a school event such as a fair. If the school produces publications too it might be worthwhile advertising yourself in there (school magazine for example) and I'm sure it'd do the school great publicity if your photo's were published elsewhere, which they'd appreciate. I know you said you'd prefer to stick to a more niche market of newborn/maternity portraits but it may be worthwhile looking into expanding.

As for the main influences on choosing something like a photographer -- I'll initially see if any friends or family can recommend someone (again, FB is a great way of making yourself known) and then I'd look at the quality of the shoot and what is/can be involved in the session. I'd rather pay more for high quality pictures that I'll cherish than try and save money for not so nice pictures!


----------



## 2boyz1onway

Elhaym said:


> Great news 2boyz!
> 
> 18 weeks today... still 2 weeks till scan.... am going to have gone insane by then :)

I know the feeling!!!! I'll be 18 weeks tomorrow and scan May 10th, and lord let me tell you, I have been chomping at the bit. I almost want to book a private scan just to see the gender before the 20 week scan so I can know already. Before I never had any dreams about the gender, but I have had 2 already and my dreams are that its a girl.. yayy I sure hope so :thumbup:


----------



## holywoodmum

see i think I'm excited about finding out boy/girl at birth :)


----------



## 2boyz1onway

oh I want to know before birth. I want to be prepared. I was told with my second son that they were not sure of the gender and I didn't buy a thing. When he was born, I felt like I HAD to go out right then to get things for him and didn't get the chance to enjoy being at home to rest and bond with my baby. I know everyone is different. I just want to make sure everything is in order, clothes put away and an outfit picked out to bring him/her home in and enjoy bonding. :)


----------



## kasey c

Hi all, how is everyone doing? I see team pink has overtaken team blue! We have had our visas approved so will be moving in just over two weeks. The list of things to do before we move seems to be multiplying everyday- I think I've finished something then realise I need to do something else. There is so much extra you need to do when you move overseas. The good news is we have found someone to buy my car and the other car was collected today to be auctioned on Friday- just hope it sells...The other thing is (only relevant to UK ppl) has everyone received their NHS Maternity exemption certificate. My MW had the form at my booking in appointment and said she would fill it in but haven't received anything as of yet and can't seem to get hold of my MW who seems to have vanished off the face of the earth.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Kasey my midwife gave me the form to fill out and send off at my booking in appointment and it came about 2 weeks after I'd posted it X


----------



## holywoodmum

The moving is a mega mission isn't it! Will your hubby's company pay for all the relocation, so you can at least get packers in? We still haven't sold our car since before we moved, which is a bit shit. I wouldn't worry too much about your maternity exemption certificate - you won't need it/be able to use it in two weeks anyway! If you have any prescriptions in the mean time just sign the form to say you have it - I've never been asked for it - ditto at the dentist, always got my free treatment no questions asked...


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow! The girls have pulled way ahead!!

My scan is in a couple hours and honestly I'm hoping to stay :blue:...just because that's how we've gotten used to thinking about him! But a healthy baby is the most important thing!


----------



## lynne192

sorry not posted we're having a bit of a rough time at the moment, yesterday i started bleeding and passed a clot, then contraction pains started so ended up at the hospital maternity assessment unit, luckily we seen a lovely doctor checked on baby, baby is fine and healthy and staying put, my cevix was closed and waters intact, they gave me meds and also painkillers and then took blood and urine, they are unsure what it was so they allowed me two choices, go home rest with the painkillers and be on complete bedrest, or stay in hospital, i chose to come home as least that way can be with my OH and be little comfortable and relaxed instead of being in the hospital. they thought it was suspected premature labour but wrote on my case notes suspected threatened miscarriage, i have to call them every time i have a bleed, but otherwise everything seems alright but now on bedrest... they called me back earlier to come back in have more bloods done and get a dose of Anti-D as my antibodies were starting to go up. so even though i had anti-d 3weeks ago they gave me it again, my arm is pretty much dead but on plus side baby is still hanging in there and keeping strong, will be 19weeks on friday thankfully, the doctor said as long as i get to 24weeks then they can start really doing stuff.... i have my 20weeks scan next thursday so they hope to find out if anything extra there although he doesn't know were the blood or clot came from.... anyways sorry for ramble.


----------



## kasey c

Sorry to hear Lynne- how frightening. Glad baby is a fighter and still doing well though. Take it easy, hugs xxx


----------



## kasey c

holywoodmum said:


> The moving is a mega mission isn't it! Will your hubby's company pay for all the relocation, so you can at least get packers in? We still haven't sold our car since before we moved, which is a bit shit. I wouldn't worry too much about your maternity exemption certificate - you won't need it/be able to use it in two weeks anyway! If you have any prescriptions in the mean time just sign the form to say you have it - I've never been asked for it - ditto at the dentist, always got my free treatment no questions asked...

It's just all the form filling that is a complete nightmare - from removals forms to US health insurance to tonnes of HMRC Tax forms and student loan overseas financial assessment form and international driving licences. I have had quite a successful day have done quite lot of form filling plus photocopied all the manuals for our house as will be letting it out whilst we are away. We are really lucky as husband's company is paying for all of our possessions to be shipped by container to the U.S plus several boxes are going to be air-freighted over. We have been asked to move overseas a couple of times (first time to Canada and second time to Hong Kong) by husband's company (both placements fell through unfortunately) and so had done quite a bit of research on what the company should offer us in terms of a relocation package. With regards to the mat exemption certificate to be quite honest I wouldn't have bothered applying for it as you said it wouldn't be much use in the US but unfortunately was then prescribed with two lots of eye drops and was asked to produce my mat exemption certificate at the pharmacy so would like to claim back the £15 that I paid. I don't think I am going to get it in time as won't be seeing MW until next Friday- but going to call birth centre tomorrow as last resort to see whether I can track MW down before next week. xx


----------



## Jessy16

Hey everyone. Sorry I haven't been posting a lot this week, I'm back at school now and the pressure is definitely on! I have exams coming up so I'm now doing a lot of prep for those. Cora and I are fine, I hope you all are too.

Lynne, I'm thinking of you. You haven't had the easiest time at all with this pregnancy so I hope you get the rest you need and feel better soon.


----------



## lynne192

thanks all this pregnancy has been easier than my pregnancy with james so almost feels normal lol i am coping alright been given painkillers called tramadol but not taking them just using water therapy showers and baths lol baby still seems content so not tooo worried although really hope that real labour holds off till least 30th week.... time will tell all this and i bet still go full term lol


----------



## PrincessTaz

OMG Lynne, how scary. I'm glad that baby is ok and they've let you go home. I hope everything runs more smoothly for you from here on out. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mrsine

Glad you are holding up Lynne. Hope labour holds off! xx

Goodluck with your exams Jessy and goodluck with the move Kasey!


----------



## mrsine

Thanks for your contribution Jessy, I am on facebook and put some of my sessions up.



Jessy16 said:


> Mrsine, are you on Facebook? That's always a good way to get new clients or so I've seen anyway. Create a 'like-able' page for yourself if you haven't already.
> 
> I second everything miss malteser said, especially about packages for families. Perhaps contact local schools and see if they'd need a photographer for upcoming events? I know I'll want as many pictures of my daughter as possible, even if it is something as her at a school event such as a fair. If the school produces publications too it might be worthwhile advertising yourself in there (school magazine for example) and I'm sure it'd do the school great publicity if your photo's were published elsewhere, which they'd appreciate. I know you said you'd prefer to stick to a more niche market of newborn/maternity portraits but it may be worthwhile looking into expanding.
> 
> As for the main influences on choosing something like a photographer -- I'll initially see if any friends or family can recommend someone (again, FB is a great way of making yourself known) and then I'd look at the quality of the shoot and what is/can be involved in the session. I'd rather pay more for high quality pictures that I'll cherish than try and save money for not so nice pictures!


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow Lynne, how terrifying. I'm glad you can stay at home and that baby is doing well. :hugs: Looking forward to hearing how your scan goes.

AFM happy to say we are still expecting a boy! :happydance:


----------



## PrincessTaz

Glad you're still :blue: I'm sure it would of been a shock to have been told other wise lol x


----------



## lynne192

thanks all for your kind wishes i am soo uncomfortable but glad to be home, really missing my son he's staying with his great grandma about 30miles up the road, he's coming home tomorrow hopefully although he's a handful hate being without him. unsure though how much rest i will get with him on toe lol


----------



## courtneylynnd

Name (just first)? Courtney

How old are you? 23

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? September 17. I figured it to be September 20th according to calculators online but my doctor gave me the 17th.

What # child is this for you? It's our first!

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? We know it's a boy :) 

How many months were you TTC? One. We were so very blessed to have gotten pregnant on our first try!

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? Just prenatals!


----------



## Charlotteee

I have my scan tomorrowwwww, cant wait to see baby, feeling decent kicks now aswell xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

Go my 20 weeks scan in less that 24hrs, I'm sooo excited that I probably won't sleep a wink tonight. I'm glad this is a morning appointment unlike my 12 week one where I had all day to wait. 

Still undecied if we're finding out the sex or not, I really don't know what to do. I always said I wouldn't want to know, I'm worried I'll be disappointed in myself if I find out. I'm just desperate to know, I think it will give me a stronger bond to baby :shrug:


I guess I'll just have to see how I feel once I'm there and they ask the question!


----------



## courtneylynnd

^^ Congrats to both of you, hope it's everything you want it to be!


----------



## PrincessTaz

courtneylynnd said:


> ^^ Congrats to both of you, hope it's everything you want it to be!

Thank you, and a big welcome and congratulations to you too :)


----------



## courtneylynnd

Thanks a ton :D Let us know if you wait or not! It's such an awesome concept and I envy those with the patience, I just _had _to know :p My husband couldn't wait either though, lol.


----------



## bbygurl719

i just wanted to pop in and say hi ive been following you all since this thread opened and i cant believe i got my :bfp: and due december 29th. it doesnt feel like this thread has been here tat long lol!!


----------



## courtneylynnd

bbygurl719 said:


> i just wanted to pop in and say hi ive been following you all since this thread opened and i cant believe i got my :bfp: and due december 29th. it doesnt feel like this thread has been here tat long lol!!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## bbygurl719

ty


----------



## PrincessTaz

bbygurl719 said:


> i just wanted to pop in and say hi ive been following you all since this thread opened and i cant believe i got my :bfp: and due december 29th. it doesnt feel like this thread has been here tat long lol!!

Congratulations, wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:

I've had itchy nipples for ages now but today they have been really bad so I got them out to make sure they weren't cracked or irritated to find..... fluid coming out of one!!! It was only a bit but I didn't even have to squeeze, it came out y itself. Should this be happening so early?


----------



## holywoodmum

Lynne :hugs: poor you. Hope you manage to rest!
Kate, I hadn't even thought about student loans! Ooops... I kinda figured since I'm not earning in UK I won't have to pay it back until I start to earn again? I'm not working here at the minute, so I guess it might change if I start to work here? That sucks you're out of pocket on prescriptions :( They're free in NOrthern Ireland for everyone...
Seaweed eater, congrats on boy still being male :)
Courtney, congratulations and welcome!
bbygurl, congrats to you too :) Is there a december group like this?
as for me, I'm in pain, SPD I think. Trying to suss the german healthcare system, and encountering my first real language barrier problems... apparently to see a physio i have to be referred by gynaecologist or pay cash. So I got a dr appt but not til 9 May, so who knows when after that I can see physio :( the hills here are killer, and all the advice seems to be to rest, but no hope I have to take collect DD to school every day - ten min walk, ten min train, ten min walk each way :( and such big hills, and pushing buggy :( any tips?


----------



## Charlotteee

Taz mine leak at night, I wake up and there is a puddle underneath me and its all dry and crusty haha. I don't think I'll have a problem with low supply cos there's bloody loads at the minute haha. Lucy sorry about the SPD. Hope you can get comfy xx


----------



## seaweed eater

Yay more scans coming up :happydance: can't wait to hear about them!

Bbygurl and Courtney, congrats to both of you! :flower:

Taz, I don't think it's unusual for nipples to be leaking in 2nd tri. As I understand it, everything is developed and ready to go by now. Mine have been a bit damp on occasion (and VERY itchy :grr:)
I hope you don't feel disappointed in yourself if you find out the sex! I can understand why people want to wait, but I think getting that stronger bond with baby is a good reason to find out.

Lucy, I'm sorry about the SPD! Ouch :hugs: try to take it easy!


----------



## Jessy16

Hey everyone. I've tried to catch up on the posts since I last posted but I'm so tired I've barely managed to take in any of what I've just read :haha: So basically I'm sending love and congratulations to you all!

How many people are planning on breastfeeding? I've been considering it over the past few days, but I am scared about how much it supposedly hurts, if Cora won't latch properly and so on.


----------



## seaweed eater

Jessy16 said:


> How many people are planning on breastfeeding? I've been considering it over the past few days, but I am scared about how much it supposedly hurts, if Cora won't latch properly and so on.

I'm nervous about it too, but I definitely want to at least try for as long as I can stand to. Personally I really feel that it's important.


----------



## Jessy16

seaweed eater said:


> Jessy16 said:
> 
> 
> How many people are planning on breastfeeding? I've been considering it over the past few days, but I am scared about how much it supposedly hurts, if Cora won't latch properly and so on.
> 
> I'm nervous about it too, but I definitely want to at least try for as long as I can stand to. Personally I really feel that it's important.Click to expand...

I want to try it too, for both Cora Grace's health benefits and to help us both bond. From what I've read on BnB and other websites, being nervous is normal which is reassuring!


----------



## lynne192

i will be breastfeeding i did with james.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Looks like pink and blue are tied right now at 13 each.. :D I'll be updating the front page when I have a chance :)


----------



## courtneylynnd

I hope that we're successful in breastfeeding as well, if it goes as planned I'll be able to breastfeed for his first year.


----------



## bbygurl719

ty hollywood mum n yes there is a december thread i jusy feel like i dont belong un there so i mad a january thread since my dd is dec 29th


----------



## holywoodmum

I will give breastfeeding a go again, fed C for 9 months, B for 3 weeks. I am not going to best myself up about it either way...
bbygurl, a Jan thread sounds like a good idea, are there any others in there yet?


----------



## bbygurl719

i had one so far join!! i also feel like ill get to know everyone better in the january thread as im the first lol!!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Finally back from the scan and we have a perfect, healthy but very naughty little baby! Wouldn't pose for a picture and I had to be sent away to come back because he/she didn't want his measurements taken and was in some funky ass position. We decided to stay team yellow in the end and I can't wait to finally meet this little one and find out if it has winky or a fairy :)


----------



## lynne192

thats great news scan went well little monkey i think at this stage most of them are rather active lol i get alot of movement my little one is very vocal without having a voice lol


----------



## holywoodmum

PrincessTaz said:


> Finally back from the scan and we have a perfect, healthy but very naughty little baby! Wouldn't pose for a picture and I had to be sent away to come back because he/she didn't want his measurements taken and was in some funky ass position. We decided to stay team yellow in the end and I can't wait to finally meet this little one and find out if it has winky or a fairy :)

good for you staying team yellow!!


----------



## lynne192

hey hun sorry can you change my date to 21st september meant to say before lol... my 20week scan is thursday (3rd may) will confirm sex then :D


----------



## mumsince2010

well... i'm not sure who to talk to, my family is so help. so im sorry for turning my post into a whinge...

Sigh... i made the decision to leave OH, We have been fighting almost everyday, since before i even knew i was pregnant (pregnancy was unplanned). we are just too different people who want too many different things. He isnt very affectionate towards me, and he thinks cleaning the house, driving me to our antenatal appointments/scans, sleeping in the same bed and having sex, proves how much he cares for me. i disagree. because he does these things "for himself" he likes the house bleached clean, and he drives because he wants to be at the appointment. sleeping in the same bed, well i co sleep with friends and family if theres no spare beds and the sex... well he guilts me into having sex with him anyway, im not even supposed to be having sex (drs orders) and you can have sex with people and its meaningless.

Ive been thinking about it for weeks now, so im positive its not hormones... i just... i dont love him anymore, and i havent for a while now. The thing thats bothering me, is he didnt even try to fight for me, to try and give me a reason why we should make it work or anything. He asked me not to give up, and then he just said ok, and he'll pack his stuff up tomorrow and move out...

i just cant cope with the non stop fighting, everything is always my fault! i never do what he wants me to do and im not the Woman he wants me to be. i feel like ive made the right choice. infact i havent even cried... so to me thats a sure thing that this is right for me. We arent meant for eachother, and saying "i love you" is only words. there is no romance anymore, infact there never was any from him in the first place. i was a matter of convenience at the beginning.

ive sacrificed my family for him, my friends... and it simply just isnt working between us! im miserable! i never feel wanted, only used! i feel like a piece of trash when im around him and i pay for EVERYTHING... the house, the bills... EVERYTHING! i dont know what he does with his money and when i ask he says bills ... WHAT BLOODY BILLS!!?? He messages other woman also, fair enough he doesnt physically sleep with them, but the contents of the messages IMO is still cheating. im emotionally exhausted, and im scared of being a single mother to two but what else can i do? remain miserable for the rest of my life and have it affect my children? He told me there is no future for us anyway, that what we have now is how it will be forever... meaning he wont ever propose to me.... sigh

Do any of you think ive over reacted or that it is hormones? my family and friends arent being very supportive :-/


----------



## lynne192

mumsince2010 said:


> well... i'm not sure who to talk to, my family is so help. so im sorry for turning my post into a whinge...
> 
> Sigh... i made the decision to leave OH, We have been fighting almost everyday, since before i even knew i was pregnant (pregnancy was unplanned).
> 
> *Sorry in phone so excuse the mess of this message...
> 
> Firstly huge  i am soo sorry your in such a hard situation and things are soo rough, you have to be strong and sure and stand your grounds in situation like this
> 
> Over 5years ago i was in the same place with my ex. I was 7weeks pregnant with james when i left him. That was the best decision in my life me and james got to have a happy settled life. My ex showed his nasty side when i left (he was nasty before but worse after i lefts) long story short james never met his biological dad and me and OH have good life going alot of stuff i have now i'd never have had i stayed. I really hope your family and friends come around. Here if u need anything xx *


----------



## holywoodmum

I have no advice for you mumsince2010, just big hugs :hugs: :hug:
I think your lack of tears does consilidate you've made the right decision though - of course it will be a scary prospect to raise two children alone, but I think it must be better than raising them with a man you don't love any more, in an unhappy household. Really hope your family rally round you now, but you know we're always here for you too xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

Mumsince - If you're really not happy right now then I'd say you were doing the best thing for you and baby. If you have doubts you could even just take a break and see how things go. So many people try and stay together for the sake of children but things just get worse because nobody is happy. If you're both going to be happier apart then you're doing the right thing. I would say give yourself time to think about what you really want because your hormones could push you to make rash decisions. I don't really know what other advice to give, I'm rubbish, sorry : flower:

I am sending you lots of :hugs: hugs: :hugs: though, can't be an easy thing to be going through right now. Hope whatever you decide is right for you and your family.


----------



## Jessy16

Hi mumsince. I don't have any advice for you, only hugs I'm afraid. I do agree with holywoodmum though, the fact you didn't cry does indicate you're happy with decision which means its the right one. We're all here for you :hugs:

I can't believe I'm almost 19 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## lynne192

happy 19weeks jessy :D i was 19weeks yesterday now 19weeks 1 day can't believe it only 20weeks 6 days till my due date wonder how long baby will hold out


----------



## MommaAlexis

Two happy homes are better then one miserable one.

In other news, I have finally got my own place and am moving in tomorrow! Nursery is all painted, my room's painted. Soooo happy!! It took me a while, but I have almost everything I need for her, a good job (I got promoted!!), my schooling sorted, and finally our own place. Take that, sperm donour. *sticks tongue out*


----------



## Elhaym

Hi ladies, quick hello from me, going to go back and catch up on the posts! Congrats to those who've found out the gender :D still 10 days to go for me! x


----------



## lyndsay49

Hello ladies. Congratulations to those who have had scans and found out the sex. Hope you are feeling a bit better Lynne :hugs:

Well I am over 22 weeks now and I am still not feeling much movement, im starting to get a bit worried now :shrug:
Hope you are all doing ok


----------



## Cherrylicious

21 weeks 1 day! Cannot wait to meet my little prince! Roll on September 7th! <3 Feeling light kicks atm, cannot wait for DF to feel him too :happydance:


----------



## holywoodmum

MommaAlexis said:


> Two happy homes are better then one miserable one.
> 
> In other news, I have finally got my own place and am moving in tomorrow! Nursery is all painted, my room's painted. Soooo happy!! It took me a while, but I have almost everything I need for her, a good job (I got promoted!!), my schooling sorted, and finally our own place. Take that, sperm donour. *sticks tongue out*

Alex, sounds like you're pretty sorted, that's great you have your own place! Good luck with the moving today - make sure someone else does all the heavy lifting!


----------



## kasey c

Good luck with the move Alex :) hope all goes well. 
I haven't been on here much as had a manic few days - finally got a maternity exemption certificate form sent off and just caught the Thursday post so fingers crossed that it gets processed quickly. Also discovered I need a filling when I went to the dentist on Thursday :( first one ever - decided to have the filling as don't want to leave it and not sure we have dental cover in the US. Visited my old workplace yesterday- first time in 4 months since I left - was nice to see everyone and Ben had fun playing ball with my old colleagues as well as picking up all the bits off the floor in the various offices we visited - the cleaners will have an easy job on Monday. Also met up with all my post-natal friends and their children- was lovely to catch up with them but also sad to say good-bye to them. Then been a busy bee doing dump runs, dropping off stuff to charity shops and doing more form filling today. Also our car sold at the auction yesterday but for a pretty crap price - rubbish :(Hope everyone is having good weekends. 
Lucy- re student loan - this is the form you need to fill in https://www.direct.gov.uk/prod_cons...en/@educ/documents/digitalasset/dg_078083.pdf you have to be assessed even if you are not working and provide supporting documents and evidence to show that your OH is supporting you financially whilst you are abroad - hope that helps xx


----------



## JellyBeann

Hiya, loads to catch up on...anyhoo...I only read the first page I hadn't read then skipped to replying lol! I just cried my way into a purchase! Woo hormones! DH came home and I pleaded with him, that didn't work, so i cried! haha lol!

I will be breastfeeding, I fed DS until 26 months when he self weaned, it was hard, but it was what he wanted which was important to me! 

How is everyone else??


----------



## holywoodmum

kasey c said:


> Lucy- re student loan - this is the form you need to fill in https://www.direct.gov.uk/prod_cons...en/@educ/documents/digitalasset/dg_078083.pdf you have to be assessed even if you are not working and provide supporting documents and evidence to show that your OH is supporting you financially whilst you are abroad - hope that helps xx

Thanks for that (I think!)


----------



## Jessy16

19 weeks today :happydance:

Hope you're all doing great :)


----------



## lynne192

wooohooo for 19weeks :D


----------



## unisex

Hi ladies, could I join in here?

I am due September 29 with my 5th baby. Gender scan in 12 days!

Please take a guess on mine nub! https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...623-12-week-gender-guess-new-photo-added.html


----------



## holywoodmum

congrats unisex! I'm no good at nub guesses...


----------



## mumsince2010

welcome unisex :) 
my due date is the 27th of september (although it was the 29th at one point) oo cant wait to hear the results of your gender scan :)


----------



## lynne192

welcome to the group and hope you find out the sex of your baby soon :D


----------



## PrincessTaz

Happy 19 weeks Jessy and Lynne :)

Unisex - Congrats and welcome, your LO is due on my birthday :)
I'd say a boy but that's just a guess, I don't know how people can really tell of an ultrasound xx

20 weeks for me today, officially half way there now :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## JellyBeann

19 weeks for me today too! YAY! Sending hugs and love and congrats to everyone!


----------



## Charlotteee

Halfway for me today!
Welcome unisex xx


----------



## Jessy16

Welcome unisex!

I can't believe I'm 19 weeks already, almost half way :shock:. Feeling a lot of movement now but I'm still very small, so at my 20 week appointment I'm going to ask if she's a lot smaller than she should be and if there's a reason why I haven't got a bump yet.

The girls have officially taken over on the poll!


----------



## lynne192

might be that your uterus tilts backwards mine does and takes longer to pull forward, well did but i am not classed as a young mum anymore lol  

also remember to take into fact your age and build hun etc might not be the baby it might just be that your muscles are really holding onto everything and will pop soon lol


----------



## Elhaym

happy 20 weeks Taz and Charlotte! :D and happy 19 weeks Jessy and jellybeann! 

I can't believe how far we are now, I saw a Jan 2013 group has started, it's madness! x


----------



## lynne192

i know i was thinking that myself natalie, utter madness lol kept thinking, thats not possible lol :D happy 19 weeks to u tomorrow hun how are you keeping?


----------



## Elhaym

Yeah! I was in the Jan 2012 group for a few weeks with last pregnancy so very odd to see it, 2013 babies already :)

I'm OK, though feeling a bit crap tonight, headache and nausea I really hope it's not a migraine coming on as I can't have more time off work really :( will have an early night I think! Yeah 19 weeks tomorrow and scan a week on Tuesday :) how are you doing, have things calmed down now since the last bleed? x


----------



## lynne192

will pm u hun, meant to be on bedrest but not, not possible with almost 5 year old. pains come and go, got my 20week scan on thursday :D


----------



## Jessy16

It's crazy that there are already 2013 babies on their way! 

Lynne, how are you feeling and doing? You certainly haven't had it easy :(


----------



## lynne192

i'm okay just tired and sort, trying to rest but its not easy, its easier being at college and work instead of being with James all day sounds harsh but least i am seated with james i am up and down etc lol


----------



## Jessy16

What are you studying at college? You always mention it but I've never asked.


----------



## lynne192

it is a nursing course but i am using it instead of going into nursing to go towards a business degree lol


----------



## MommaAlexis

Move went without a hitch. Hurray!


----------



## lynne192

fantastic news :D


----------



## mumsince2010

i was thinking, gees... im almost 19weeks... woah wait!! im almost 19weeks!! where has the time gone!! 

i just want to hold my little girl and cuddle her... finding it hard on the OH front... i left him but he is finding hard to let go... sigh. i was so happy after id really thought about the decision i had made. like i was already less miserable and now he wont stop calling and coming over and trying to get back together and its making me miserable again... grr men


----------



## lynne192

sorry to hear mumsince2010, be nice if he was fighting for you and you were unsure might make you think he could change but not nice when you have your mind set i really hope things settled down soon, is your family supporting you any better?

happy 19weeks hun its a good feeling being close to 20weeks isn't it?


----------



## mumsince2010

mm my family are just staying out of it now. haha.... 

i have the strangest craving for bread with butter on it, heated in the microwave...


----------



## PrincessTaz

Bought my moses basket online last night and going to buy my pram tonight, I'm so excited it's all starting to feel real now.

This is the pram we've decided on, I love it :)
I think the colour is perfect for an autum winter baby and they do loads of different colour packs for only £22.50 if you get bored!

View attachment 389171
 



Attached Files:







oyster_black_chassis_pushchair_Claret_pram_E.jpg
File size: 193.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## 2boyz1onway

Ahhhhh... will May 10th hurry up and get here so I can have my gender scan already :dohh:... I wanna see my baby and know is it a girl or boy...:baby:


----------



## lynne192

lovely pram hun x


----------



## Jessy16

Taz that's a really nice stroller, I like the color a lot.

I'm looking forward to my gender scan too, 2boyz1onway, do you have any names planned for your baby? I may have asked you this before so I'll blame pregnancy brain if I have ;)

My brother and sister in law's graduation is in 12 days so I am flying in 11. I'm apprehensive about it but I know I'll be fine. I'm looking forward to seeing my brother and his fiancee, especially as we haven't seen them since they got engaged so it'll definitely be a weekend of celebrations.

Can you believe it's May tomorrow?!


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow, the girls have really pulled ahead!

And no, Jessy, I definitely CANNOT believe it's May tomorrow :wacko:


----------



## mumsince2010

its may today for me :) lol ahh time differences how fun.


----------



## holywoodmum

Glad your move went well Alex :)
2boyz, not long for scan!

As for me, SPD doing my head in - and i know logically it's not that bad yet, I can still walk around, do steps, but i just know it's going to get worse :(


----------



## lynne192

scan on thursday, i am both excited and nervous about it but mostly trying to keep my head in my work. only 4 and a bit weeks until i finish up with college and work and i really can not wait although will have DS full time again until august which i know is going to kill me so its catch 22, i am meant to be on bedrest but working and being at college is more rest than looking after DS who is almost 5 lol.... also got his party in 7weeks, so need to get the invitations out for that and the goody bags sorted. 

otherwise little else to report from this end, just trying to get things sorted got alot of our stuff bought so far for baby so thats good, we've also decided since we're sharing room with the baby we're changing it from purple and cream with a adult border to lovely yellow colour and going to get some canvas pictures up ones in the area for baby like winnie the pooh and some other ones, and our area of the bedroom we're getting a nice sunset canvas for over the bed.....

oh another wee random up date, some of you might know that James was meant to have a delayed year before going to school and it was to be supported year meaning he got alot of help with speech and language and such but the council refused to fund it so meant he was looking at being home a full year, well his key worker was here yesterday monring after being awol for 8ish weeks and she found out about this, she has advised me to send him to school and see how he gets on and when he has problems in the class etc its the schools problem to deal with some means they can't pass him around like a parcel anymore someone will have full responsibility for his educational care. anyways so come august james will be in school i have alot of mixed feelings about it but hoping it turns out for the best.... here's hoping.


----------



## 2boyz1onway

holywoodmum said:


> Glad your move went well Alex :)
> 2boyz, not long for scan!
> 
> As for me, SPD doing my head in - and i know logically it's not that bad yet, I can still walk around, do steps, but i just know it's going to get worse :(


I know right!! Even though it's next week, still seems like it can't get here quick enough.

Hang in there:hugs:


----------



## holywoodmum

Lynne, I'm glad your key worker reappeared! Sounds like a good plan though for him to be in school - You've got a bit of time at least to get your head around it!


----------



## Elhaym

taz i love that pram, is it the oyster?

Lynne I hope Alex is OK at school and gets the support he needs, hopefully it's the right choice, good luck to him :)

Holywood sorry to hear about the SPD, I take it you have had it in previous pregnancies? I've heard from people who've had it and it sounds really debilitating :( is there anything you can do to help, physio etc, or just a case of wait and suffer till the pregnancy is over? x


----------



## lynne192

whos alex? 

thanks everyone i think i am little hormonal about it all he's still very babyish so guess thought i had another year lol each moment i feel differently lol

i have found another thing to big me for the moment found another name i like but we're so set in stone about the name we've picked already been calling baby by it soo confused now ahhhhh


----------



## Elhaym

God that's my pregnancy brain kicking in I wrote James as Alex :rofl: I saw the name up there in a reply and my brain mixed them together. So sorry hun been doing stuff like that for weeks now! D'oh!


----------



## lynne192

lol its okay hun no harm was just confused pregnancy brain here too wasn't sure if my brain had deleted half the conversation lol


----------



## Elhaym

Haha you just lose the plot don't you? I have anyway, I keep wandering around at work forgetting what I'm doing, putting things down and losing them etc :haha:

God names are so hard. I'm pretty sure I'm set on a girls name but not so sure about boys. I have one I like but I'm open to others if any come up, but not many take my fancy. Hopefully you'll just know which one is right in the end, I'm hoping that anyway! I know what you mean though it must be odd thinking they are definitely X name then finding another you like.

what's the school like for SEN support, do you think he'll be well supported there? x


----------



## holywoodmum

Elhaym, I've never had it before - always had a bad back, which fingers crossed seems OK so far. I'm self diagnosing based on symptoms... I am seeing a mw who specialises in symphisis pain on Fri - was the first appt I could get!


----------



## Elhaym

Oh no, that's unlucky! Hopefully they can do something to help because it doesn't sound pleasant :(


----------



## lynne192

oh no holywoodmum not nice for you really hope you get some support joint and pain never a good thing during pregnancy. one thing i always get upset about my pregnancy always increases my pain and increases my dislocation of joints


----------



## Ezza BUB1

well ladies i finally know what our lil bub is ............................................................

we are having a lil GIRL:girl:

she is AMAZING and i am so totally in love and beside myself with excitement!! 

She is perfect and healthy and omg beautiful i just cant wait to meet her!! she has long legs like her daddy and 5 fingers 5 toes and healthy heart and everything looks just swell!!

everyone that guessed ... we all got it completely wrong except for BabyBumpHope your a smarty pants!!

check out my journal for all my precious lil pics ... she's a lil cutey pie

im on cloud nine 

heres a sneak peak of her!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1272.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## holywoodmum

Congrats on team pink ezzabub!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hollywood sorry about the SPD, it doesn't sound very nice at all. I hope it doesn't get any worse for you. X

Lynne I think that's really good news about Jame's school, I'm sure it will be all fine. The room idea is good too, I love yellow, so pretty and warm. X

Elhaym yes it is the oyster, it will be getting delivered in 4 weeks. I was really looking forward to having a play about with it but my mum has has decided that it has to stay ay her house until baba is here because she says it's bad luck to have it here before then! X

Ezzabub yay for team pink :happydance: Has she got a name yet?


----------



## Elhaym

Taz where have you ordered it from? I'm currently googling to try and find a good price for the pushchair/carrycot/car seat package.

Congrats on team pink Ezza :happydance:


----------



## PrincessTaz

We got it from mothercare because I had a money off voucher. I think Kiddisave have a deal on it at the moment but not sure if the carseat is included. We're not getting the oyster car seat because I refuse to pay for the adapters for it when the britax car seat come with free ones! You think the oyster one wouldn't even need adapters seen as it's made for that pram. Also Amazon have some deals too I think and some ebay sellers X


----------



## Elhaym

Thanks hun will have a look :) cheers for the tip about the car seat too, how weird that their own car seat needs adapters :wacko: 

Still feels so surreal pram shopping, haha x


----------



## PrincessTaz

I know, it's all starting to feel really real now. It's amazing but bloody scary lol :) x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Just sat in the waiting room at the dentists and I'm shitting myself. My friend just told me they can't give you the numbing injection when you're pregnant! I really hope I don't need any work x


----------



## 2boyz1onway

PrincessTaz said:


> Just sat in the waiting room at the dentists and I'm shitting myself. My friend just told me they can't give you the numbing injection when you're pregnant! I really hope I don't need any work x



That's not true. Some dentist's when your pregnant may not feel comfortable giving it to you. You CAN have the novacain injected into your gums and anything topical, but you can not have any form of gas anesthesia. Also, if you have xrays done, then you must be completly protected or they can not do it. I am an OB nurse and get this question all the time. please try to calm down. you will be fine. hope this helps


----------



## MommaAlexis

I finally have darn near everything I need, all I need now is like soaps/diapers/clothes!


----------



## Elhaym

Alexis I've not bought a thing yet, keep telling myself I have loads of time but I'll probably still be saying that at 30-odd weeks :haha:

SORTED MY LEAVING DATE, YESSSS! Starting ML 20th August but using up annual leave before that so actually finish 26th July :happydance: only 12 weeks away! And if I take all 39 weeks which I hope to I'll be going back end of May. I'm so excited! x


----------



## lyndsay49

12 weeks for me too until I start maternity leave, thats including 3weeks holiday so only 9weeks working woohoo!

Am I being daft here but im sure I was a papaya last week too at 22weeks???


----------



## lynne192

the dentist can give you the numbing injection but some wont, its all about safety etc and outweighing the risks such, when i was pregnant with james two of my teeth collpased they wanted to give me the injection i said no i am too scared of needles an the sideffects but mostly its okay its only local and shouldn't effect the baby


----------



## lynne192

scan in 19hours :D can't wait to see our baby again and only 1day and 7hours until i am 20weeks how times flown i feel huge already.

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/530449_317840291618343_100001771249387_716430_534601398_n.jpg


----------



## PrincessTaz

2boyz1onway said:


> PrincessTaz said:
> 
> 
> That's not true. Some dentist's when your pregnant may not feel comfortable giving it to you. You CAN have the novacain injected into your gums and anything topical, but you can not have any form of gas anesthesia. Also, if you have xrays done, then you must be completly protected or they can not do it. I am an OB nurse and get this question all the time. please try to calm down. you will be fine. hope this helps
> 
> Well I need a root canal that I've been putting off for ages but he won't do that until after the baby is born because I would need an xray and the injection. I also need a filling redoing but he said he's going to do it without numbing me and it shouldn't hurt as it's only a shallow filling. I don't believe that for one minute though! x
> 
> 
> 
> MommaAlexis said:
> 
> 
> I finally have darn near everything I need, all I need now is like soaps/diapers/clothes!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, you are so organised, I still have loads to get. I keep having to add new things to my list all the time. Who knew something so little would need so much stuff! x
> 
> 
> 
> Elhaym said:
> 
> 
> Alexis I've not bought a thing yet, keep telling myself I have loads of time but I'll probably still be saying that at 30-odd weeks :haha:
> 
> SORTED MY LEAVING DATE, YESSSS! Starting ML 20th August but using up annual leave before that so actually finish 26th July :happydance: only 12 weeks away! And if I take all 39 weeks which I hope to I'll be going back end of May. I'm so excited! xClick to expand...
> 
> Lucky you, I haven't even thought about sorting any of this out yet! x
> 
> 
> 
> lyndsay49 said:
> 
> 
> 12 weeks for me too until I start maternity leave, thats including 3weeks holiday so only 9weeks working woohoo!
> 
> Am I being daft here but im sure I was a papaya last week too at 22weeks???Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen other people say this, maybe the baby has a few weeks of not growing much! :shrug: x
> 
> 
> 
> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> the dentist can give you the numbing injection but some wont, its all about safety etc and outweighing the risks such, when i was pregnant with james two of my teeth collpased they wanted to give me the injection i said no i am too scared of needles an the sideffects but mostly its okay its only local and shouldn't effect the babyClick to expand...
> 
> He's not going to risk it while I'm pregnant so I'm going to have to wait for my root canal. I hate the dentist, I'd rather have 100 injections than spend a minute with the dentist! Looking forward to seeing the pics from your scan. Are you going to let us all know what you're having after this scan? Your bump is cute by the way :) xClick to expand...


----------



## holywoodmum

Lyndsay it was banana last week apparently...
Lynne good luck for your scan!


----------



## lynne192

yes will more than likely share unless they find anything wrong then might take some time away although we don't expect that as baby was already greatly formed at 16weeks so will see what happens tomorrow :D


----------



## kasey c

Good luck for the scan tomorrow Lynne- sure everything will be fine. 
PrincessTaz- I have to have a filling next Tues- my first one ever so really nervous as don't know what to expect - going to refuse x-rays though.
Erin- congrats again on team pink! :)
Lucy- hope all goes well with the midwife on Friday and they can help treat your spd. 
I will be 22 weeks pregnant tomorrow- can't believe how quickly this pregnancy is going! :) Absolutely exhausted with the planning of the big move - today has been non-stop and definitely not going to have much rest over the next week!! xxx


----------



## ttcreed

I am sitting here not knowing exactly how to say this. On saturday my water broke, went to the hospital and found out that there was no fluid with the baby. Went through ups and downs thinking that we might still be ok, but this morning (wednesday) I gave birth to a little girl, who is with God now. I was 19 weeks 6 days. She looked like a little sleeping angel. Thanks to everyone who has been there during this pregnancy, we will not give up!


----------



## Jessy16

I sure miss you all! Sorry I've been really quiet recently and not posting a lot - school is definitely getting on top of me but thankfully I'm almost done. We're heading to see my brother and sister in law in 8 days so I am looking forward to that and with my sister arriving home in just 4 weeks, there's a lot to look forward too coming up. Oh and my 20 week scan on Tuesday! 

FOB now conveniently and ironically cannot make it, whatever, that's his loss. My mom and best friend are coming in his place, but they've been there for me throughout the pregnancy so I wouldn't want anyone else to be there with me. 

Erin, welcome to team pink! Does she have a name?


----------



## Jessy16

ttcreed said:


> I am sitting here not knowing exactly how to say this. On saturday my water broke, went to the hospital and found out that there was no fluid with the baby. Went through ups and downs thinking that we might still be ok, but this morning (wednesday) I gave birth to a little girl, who is with God now. I was 19 weeks 6 days. She looked like a little sleeping angel. Thanks to everyone who has been there during this pregnancy, we will not give up!

I don't know what to say other than I am so so sorry, I really am. I'm thinking of you, your partner and your families at this hard time. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

ttcreed said:


> I am sitting here not knowing exactly how to say this. On saturday my water broke, went to the hospital and found out that there was no fluid with the baby. Went through ups and downs thinking that we might still be ok, but this morning (wednesday) I gave birth to a little girl, who is with God now. I was 19 weeks 6 days. She looked like a little sleeping angel. Thanks to everyone who has been there during this pregnancy, we will not give up!

omg hun i am sooo sorry hun how awful you have to go through this my thoughts and prayers are with you. i wish i knew what to say only thing i can say is i know many of us will be here although i am sure that wont help.


----------



## PrincessTaz

ttcreed said:


> I am sitting here not knowing exactly how to say this. On saturday my water broke, went to the hospital and found out that there was no fluid with the baby. Went through ups and downs thinking that we might still be ok, but this morning (wednesday) I gave birth to a little girl, who is with God now. I was 19 weeks 6 days. She looked like a little sleeping angel. Thanks to everyone who has been there during this pregnancy, we will not give up!

I am so sorry that you've had to go through this, I can't even begin to imagine how you're feeling but my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Elhaym

ttcreed I am so very sorry for your loss. There are no words at a time like this, sending love your way :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## holywoodmum

ttcreed I am so sorry to hear that, huge hugs and love for you and your family
Kasey, try and take 10 mins to sit down every time you can! You need your strength and wits 
Jessy, hi :wave: hope your scan goes well next week!

B and I are heading out to find a doctor this morning - hopefully!


----------



## Elhaym

Lynne, hope your scan goes well today. 

Good luck with the doctor hunt holywood! x


----------



## jenny25

Ttcreed jm so sorry you have gone through this , I went through the same in 2003 with son Paul I was 24 weeks if you need anything or someone too talk too please feel free to msg me xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

So sorry for your loss ttcreed xxx


----------



## mumsince2010

ttcreed said:


> I am sitting here not knowing exactly how to say this. On saturday my water broke, went to the hospital and found out that there was no fluid with the baby. Went through ups and downs thinking that we might still be ok, but this morning (wednesday) I gave birth to a little girl, who is with God now. I was 19 weeks 6 days. She looked like a little sleeping angel. Thanks to everyone who has been there during this pregnancy, we will not give up!


I am so sorry to read of your loss!! that would have been horrible for you and your family, my thoughts are with you! :hugs: :hugs: 

Do you know why this has happened? 

ive just gone 19 weeks and im in a high risk pregnancy, i worry everyday that something will happen and its the scariest moment in my life. i am truly heart broken (even though i do not know you) that you have had to go through this. god does do things for a reason (or so i believe) your daughter is in his open loving arms now. once again i am so sorry.


----------



## JellyBeann

:hugs: I'm so sorry hun!

If anyone has an online business, could you PM me please?

In other news...I'm all huge and full of baby! Although, I can't *really* feel kicks, I can, but not as strong as DS was...


----------



## holywoodmum

great bump jellybeann:)


----------



## seaweed eater

So very sorry for your loss, ttcreed. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lynze_an

Wow, haven't been on here in so long! I remember posting on the very first page when Florida girl started this thread. How far we have come! I am the absolute happiest I've everbeen in my life and found out a couple of weeks ago that I am having a boy! We are in full swing getting the nursery ready and after a lil scare last week and a trip to the er,, I am feeling better than ever. Feeling my little angel kicking me everyday is a gift from God. Sending love and good thoughts to everyone here, the ones I've chatted with and the ones I don't know. Everyday is one closer to meeting our angels and I wish everyone the best on their journey!!


----------



## ttcreed

mumsince2010 said:


> ttcreed said:
> 
> 
> I am sitting here not knowing exactly how to say this. On saturday my water broke, went to the hospital and found out that there was no fluid with the baby. Went through ups and downs thinking that we might still be ok, but this morning (wednesday) I gave birth to a little girl, who is with God now. I was 19 weeks 6 days. She looked like a little sleeping angel. Thanks to everyone who has been there during this pregnancy, we will not give up!
> 
> 
> I am so sorry to read of your loss!! that would have been horrible for you and your family, my thoughts are with you! :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Do you know why this has happened?
> 
> ive just gone 19 weeks and im in a high risk pregnancy, i worry everyday that something will happen and its the scariest moment in my life. i am truly heart broken (even though i do not know you) that you have had to go through this. god does do things for a reason (or so i believe) your daughter is in his open loving arms now. once again i am so sorry.Click to expand...

I do not know how or why this happened. We are hoping to find out some kind of answers next week, all we know is my water broke. Thanks everyone.


----------



## holywoodmum

hi lindsey :wave:


----------



## lynne192

had my 20 week scan today baby was perfect was confirmed a little girl, accidently clicked boy on the poll so its one wrong :D lol ops 

sad news though i have been admitted to hospital with as suspected PE as i was Breathless and having some issues so baby is fine nothing at all wrong with her but i am not doing so well....

babyin scan we seen working heart four chambers, all parts of her brain was fantastic the detail, we seen two working kidneys, full bladder and stomach and she was chewing away at her hand, she measured slightly bigger for her gestation but they said thats fine she just going to be a bit bigger than james maybe :D was soo nice to see seen every little part of her, her feet were sooooooo cute :D

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/th_03052012531.jpghttps://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/th_03052012530.jpg


----------



## seaweed eater

Lynne, so glad your baby girl is doing so well :cloud9: but sorry to hear about your suspected PE...what is the plan at the hospital, do you know? Are they going to put you on some meds?
Take it easy :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

Current plan of actions is rest and test with double dose of blood thinning injections twice a day


----------



## holywoodmum

glad your wee lady is OK. Is PE Pre Eclampsia? hugs x


----------



## Elhaym

Congrats on your little girl Lynne! :flower: sorry to hear about the PE though, hopefully the injections will help and it's good they are monitoring it. Take it easy and rest as much as you can!

Hi Lynze, congrats on your little man! x


----------



## lynne192

PE =Pulmonary embolism x


----------



## holywoodmum

yikes! hope all goes well with the injections then xx


----------



## seaweed eater

Ooh gotcha, I thought pre-eclampsia too. Good luck with the shots :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Anyone else with a fruit ticker planning to change it sometime soon? I'd rather have a second developmental ticker than one that keeps me at the same fruit for weeks :lol: planning to change around 23 weeks after a week of papaya.


----------



## kasey c

ttcreed said:


> mumsince2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcreed said:
> 
> 
> I am sitting here not knowing exactly how to say this. On saturday my water broke, went to the hospital and found out that there was no fluid with the baby. Went through ups and downs thinking that we might still be ok, but this morning (wednesday) I gave birth to a little girl, who is with God now. I was 19 weeks 6 days. She looked like a little sleeping angel. Thanks to everyone who has been there during this pregnancy, we will not give up!
> 
> 
> I am so sorry to read of your loss!! that would have been horrible for you and your family, my thoughts are with you! :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Do you know why this has happened?
> 
> ive just gone 19 weeks and im in a high risk pregnancy, i worry everyday that something will happen and its the scariest moment in my life. i am truly heart broken (even though i do not know you) that you have had to go through this. god does do things for a reason (or so i believe) your daughter is in his open loving arms now. once again i am so sorry.Click to expand...
> 
> I do not know how or why this happened. We are hoping to find out some kind of answers next week, all we know is my water broke. Thanks everyone.Click to expand...

I am so so sorry to hear of your sad loss - my thoughts are with you and your family, big hugs and take care xxxxx


----------



## kasey c

lynne192 said:


> had my 20 week scan today baby was perfect was confirmed a little girl, accidently clicked boy on the poll so its one wrong :D lol ops
> 
> sad news though i have been admitted to hospital with as suspected PE as i was Breathless and having some issues so baby is fine nothing at all wrong with her but i am not doing so well....
> 
> babyin scan we seen working heart four chambers, all parts of her brain was fantastic the detail, we seen two working kidneys, full bladder and stomach and she was chewing away at her hand, she measured slightly bigger for her gestation but they said thats fine she just going to be a bit bigger than james maybe :D was soo nice to see seen every little part of her, her feet were sooooooo cute :D
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/th_03052012531.jpghttps://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/th_03052012530.jpg

Lynne- Congrats on your baby girl and glad to hear she is developing well but sorry to hear about the PE - and hope it isn't one, take care and try to rest xx


----------



## holywoodmum

seaweedeater, I don't have that one, but I just look up the website to see the sizes - it has a different fruit each week from what i can see? https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspx


----------



## Elhaym

Yeah the website has a new one each week but the ticker doesn't after a certain point, its annoying! x


----------



## 2boyz1onway

good morning all. 

I have some things on my mind, and im hoping that everything is ok or maybe I just need to vent. So please if you can hear me out. 

Last night, I got into a serious arguement with my hubby. It stemmed from my 2 boys fighting and to teach my youngest a lesson, I took things from him but let my oldest son continue having them. My hubby got mad at me b/c of this and said it was unfair the way I did it and we ended up arguing. See my hubby has bad PTSD(Post Traumatic Stress Disorder) from being in the military & fighting in Iraq. He does get help for it, but he does not realize some of the things he says & he does not realize that he is hollaring at all of us. When I tell him to stop, it makes him even more mad. But last night, he made me so angry that I can tell you that I have NEVER EVER been that mad before and when I finally calmed down, I started having slight lower abdominal cramps. They did stop, and I pulled out my doppler to hear the heartbeat, which I did hear it, but the heartbeat was around 140 when it usually is around 150 or higher. I am not bleeding and no more cramping. I checked the heartbeat again this morning, and although I couldn't read the heart beat counter, I did hear it and it sounded like it was the way it was last night (a little slower than usual but still within range). I am just scared of loosing this baby seeing how mad I was last night. I've prayed so hard that this baby will be ok and vowed to god that I would never get that mad again.

I know I am an OB nurse, but right now, I can't clear my head to think. Has this happened to anyone before and everything be ok? Did me getting that mad hurt the baby? Please.. any advice would be helpful seeing that I feel like I am in a haze right now and just can't think straight.

Thanks for listening.. i really appreciate it.


----------



## Charlotteee

No hun, you being mad definitely didn't hurt the baby. Me and OH had a blazing row the other weekend and I was walking the streets in shorts and t shirt at 3am freezing cold. Was so scared I'd hurt him but honestly baby will be fine. Hugs hun. Does your hubby see a councillor for his post tramatic stress? If he doesn't maybe seeing one will help him realise how he is being with you xxx


----------



## PrincessTaz

I don't think you for one minute you will have hurt the baby. Everyone gets mad sometimes, it can't be helped. Me and my OH have had some blazing rows since I've been pregnant, mainly due to my hormones. I'm sure everything is ok. I hope you and OH are kissed and made up now though :hugs:


----------



## 2boyz1onway

Charlotteee said:


> No hun, you being mad definitely didn't hurt the baby. Me and OH had a blazing row the other weekend and I was walking the streets in shorts and t shirt at 3am freezing cold. Was so scared I'd hurt him but honestly baby will be fine. Hugs hun. Does your hubby see a councillor for his post tramatic stress? If he doesn't maybe seeing one will help him realise how he is being with you xxx


Thank you so much for replying!! He does see someone. I just think that he's adjusted to this being"normal" for him so when we tell him how he's being, he gets defensive. And today he's acting like nothing ever happened, but was concerned that me and the baby are doing ok.


----------



## 2boyz1onway

PrincessTaz said:


> I don't think you for one minute you will have hurt the baby. Everyone gets mad sometimes, it can't be helped. Me and my OH have had some blazing rows since I've been pregnant, mainly due to my hormones. I'm sure everything is ok. I hope you and OH are kissed and made up now though :hugs:


Thank you for your response. I am talking to him now, but he acts like nothing has happened. ughh... MEN:growlmad:


----------



## JellyBeann

Why do men just not get how much we are going through being pregnant? 

says to me, it's not the end of the world, loads of other women do it...and I'm like, yeah, but their husbands give them a foot rub or massage, or whatever they may need when they need it, he won't give me one "because he hates doing them" (he's given me them before...but I have to really try hard to get it out of him!) 

They just don't et it do they? How much hard work it is making a baby!


----------



## Elhaym

seriously if men had to have the babies, the human race would die out - there is no way they could cope! We have had some epic rows too and I have been hysterical, but baby has been fine - poor things probably wonder what the hell is going on though! 2boyz I hope you are feeling better :hugs:

for some reason I decided it was a good idea to defrost the freezer today, it really needs doing and I've been putting it off for ages. might as well do it now while I still can - gah, when I think of all the stuff that needs sorting in the house before baby arrives I get overwhelmed :wacko:


----------



## lynne192

Hey all hope everyone is well... and having a nice weekend... 

Decided i would update about hospital i am finally home thank god! long story short at 4pm yesterday i was told i was going home because my results had come back clear if there was a clot on my lung the blood thinners got rid of it so that was good, but the ward was completely packed and seemed every women in glasgow area was going into labour and having to have a section so there was no doctors around to discharge me, waited hours and at 9pm someone finally came to talk to me did my ops and then talked about me going home, then asked if i had anything bothering me at all and i said that i had a cramp in my leg so they then refused to let me do home it was utter maddness anyways i managed to get home in the end they said they were worried i now had a clot in my leg but i knew it was just pain from all the laying around i had been doing. so i left the hospital last night....


the scan i got yesterday the VQ scan uses radioactive material so i am actually unable to touch james at the moment because i am classed as a biohazard lol its all fun and games. decided since both me and james had a crappy week i would take him to softplay today so we are here just now, means he gets to play while i get to rest lol :D 


I am now 20weeks and 1 day so i am beyond grateful i have got to this stage... the VQ scan i got yesterday worried the hell out of me because they injected me with radioactive material and i was sooooo worried about poor baby being effected but they said she wouldn't be so hopefully they are right but got them to say they would give me a scan to put my mind at ease in a few weeks :D


----------



## holywoodmum

Glad you're home Lynne


----------



## lynne192

me too lol i actually got a sleep last night which in the hospital wasn't going to happne plus was put on the prelabour ward which meant all the ladies were going up to have their babies i kept crying lol hate to say it but came out more detached for my pregnancy than when i went in incase something happens, really want to talk to OH about this but he's bearly talking to me again.


----------



## Jessy16

I'm 20 weeks!! :happydance:

So glad you're home Lynne, you haven't had it easy so I am glad you're home. Is there a reason your OH isn't really talking to you? Sorry if you've already talked about it, I haven't had a proper chance to read all the previous posts. 

Tomorrow is my sisters birthday party, she seems very excited about turning 7 in a few days! I didn't end up buying her a present from Cora Grace just so she didn't get even more confused. If she asks me about it, I'll explain that Cora isn't here yet so she'll celebrate my sister's 8th birthday (which btw sounds crazy saying that my little sister will be 8 next year!) and she'll get a present then, but for now Cora Grace sends her love and birthday wishes. Fingers crossed she understands!


----------



## lynne192

happy day Jessy :D i dunno whats up with my OH stress more than likely but ah well will get there lol 

awww hope your sister have a lovely birthday :D my sister is 8 next year too lol but we don't really get to see each other because we live a good bit apart but shes coming to james party next month :D


----------



## holywoodmum

have fun at your sister's party jessy!


----------



## Elhaym

Lynne so glad you're back! :) and radioactive, LOL :haha: shame your OH is being funny is it just the worry and stress getting to him? Hopefully things will settle down and he will come round hun.

happy 20 weeks jessy! aww, hope your sister has a lovely birthday, I bet she can't wait to have her little niece to play with x


----------



## Jessy16

My older sister called earlier to say that there's been an issue with the stroller we've ordered and that it won't be with my sister until mid-September, by which time she'll be here in the US! I'm so annoyed as we ordered it in February and now it won't be here in time which is ridiculous. How can it take almost as long as my pregnancy?! So now I have to get another stroller which isn't the end of the world, just annoying!

How are you all?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Haha just bought Lara some baby converse! ;)
 



Attached Files:







398962_375482992489063_100000820975512_944554_2122442101_n.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 1


----------



## holywoodmum

which one did you order jessy? that sucks!


----------



## Jessy16

I had the iCandy Strawberry on order from the UK as it's not available here in the US yet. I just looked at iCandy's FB and it appears I'm not the only one who has had issues with them. It's more frustrating than anything, but at least I still have several months to go compared to others who have just weeks left! 

Alex, I love the converse! Where did you get them?

I've picked out Cora Grace's nursery theme and I'm picking up her bedding, sheets etc tomorrow, I'm so excited! :happydance:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I got them at a Value Village down near Toronto.


----------



## Elhaym

20 weeks today :happydance: scan tomorrow, FINALLY! x


----------



## kasey c

Yay elhaym on 20 weeks  hope scan goes well tomorrow! Jessy- sorry to hear about your push-chair issues - are you going to get a different icandy or are you going to buy a different travel system? Xx


----------



## holywoodmum

happy halfway elhaym!


----------



## lyndsay49

Good luck for tomorrow Elhaym, it was the most amazing experience of my life, I wish I could do it again! Are you finding out the sex?


----------



## PrincessTaz

Lynne - Sorry your having such a rough time of it at the moment, I hope you're managing to get lots of rest xx

Jessy - That is really annoying, I'd be so pissed if that happened to me. Is your sister going to try and get the pram somewhere else over here or will you have to pick out a complete new pram? xx

MommaAlexis - Those converse are too cute xx

Elhaym - Happy 20 weeks :happydance: Can't wait to hear back from your scan. Are you planning on finding out? xx

Hollywood - How are things with you you? Are you and the girls settled now? xx

Me and OH split up today. If someone would of told me 20 weeks a go I'd be saying that I would of laughed in their face. 10 years together and years of trying for a baby, enduring fertility testing and treatment and we end up like this! We've always argued over anything and everything bit since I've been pregnant they've got explosive! It all started when I asked him for his bank and credit card login so I could start sorting out both our finances because when we have baby we are going to start a shared account. Anyway he'd lied about of loads of stuff and has been buying all kinds of crap we don't need on a store card but telling me he'd won bets or got a bonus and stuff. I confronted him and he flipped. Apparently he hates living with me, I make his life hell, he has to lie cause I moan about everything and I'm a control freak. 

He said he was moving out by the end of the week so I think I'm going to go stay with my mum until he goes. I don't really know how I feel about it all :shrug:


----------



## holywoodmum

Holy crap Taz, that's shit. what a nob end for lying to you about the money, and to turn it round against you. Big hugs for you, feel free to let off steam here any time you need to hun xxx


----------



## PrincessTaz

Thanks Hollywood. I keep hoping he'll phone me at work to say he's sorry and everything will be ok but I haven't even had a text. Either way it needs sorting because rows like that won't do anyone any good. My poor little dog was petrified with all the shouting this morning, I don't ever want to put my LO through that and not my fur baby again either xx


----------



## Ljayne

Hiya everyone hope you don't mind me joining in haven't found this post before! I am due 2nd September with my second baby, funnily my daughter is 9 on 1st September! I am having a baby boy this time and he is called Logan! I split from my husband in February as well as being a compulsive liar and chatting anything up he was generally miserable to live with!! Living at my mums as waiting for a court order removing me from old tenancy before can get anywhere else, and no way was going to live with ex till then, hopefully be soon really want to get settled in my own place again. Too old at 27 to be living with my Mum lol. 

Had an okay pregnancy apart from hyperemesis, still sick every day and the other week ended up at hospital as vomited blood was a Mallory-Weiss tear but keeping ketones out so I must be doing something right! xx


----------



## holywoodmum

congratulations Ljayne. Hope your court order business is sorted soon


----------



## Jessy16

Elhaym, good luck at your 20 week scan! I have mine tomorrow too so it's a big day for both of us :happydance:

I'm not going to try and get another iCandy, as gorgeous as they are, purely based on the about of negativity I've seen on their FB and how right at the last minute they've changed our order date by months when we were told to expect it in May. I wouldn't annoyed if our order was pushed back by 2 or so weeks, but 4 months is ridiculous. They have a lot of unhappy customers too based on their FB but the stollers look amazing and generally have great reviews, so something doesn't add up there! Also, if there's a problem they advise you to return the stroller to your local stockist -- 3000 miles isn't exactly the easiest distance to travel ironically! We do have iCandy here in the US, it's fairly limited and well behind the UK 'schedule' which is why I tried to get one from the UK, so we may end up getting one here or going with another brand altogether. 

Taz, I'm sorry about everything. I'm really not sure what to say other than we're here for you and only a message away if you need us.


----------



## lynne192

can't wait to hear all about the 20week scans tomorrow best of luck girls x


----------



## Elhaym

Yup I am finding out the gender, scan at 9.15 am so not long to wait thankfully :)

Taz I am in shock, what a ******* :( I'm really sorry this has happened and as jessy says we're all here if you need a rant or a chat :hugs: how bloody awful to lie and then blame it on you, after all you've been through! 

Welcome Ljayne and congrats, I hope you manage to get a new place sorted!


----------



## 2boyz1onway

Ljayne said:


> Hiya everyone hope you don't mind me joining in haven't found this post before! I am due 2nd September with my second baby, funnily my daughter is 9 on 1st September! I am having a baby boy this time and he is called Logan! I split from my husband in February as well as being a compulsive liar and chatting anything up he was generally miserable to live with!! Living at my mums as waiting for a court order removing me from old tenancy before can get anywhere else, and no way was going to live with ex till then, hopefully be soon really want to get settled in my own place again. Too old at 27 to be living with my Mum lol.
> 
> Had an okay pregnancy apart from hyperemesis, still sick every day and the other week ended up at hospital as vomited blood was a Mallory-Weiss tear but keeping ketones out so I must be doing something right! xx



Welcome Ljayne! Sorry your going through a rough time right now. hang in there!! BTW.. Logan is an AWESOME name :thumbup:. my oldest son's name is Logan. I just love that name.

take care :hugs:


----------



## 2boyz1onway

lynne192 said:


> can't wait to hear all about the 20week scans tomorrow best of luck girls x



AHH.. 20 weeks tomorrow, scan Thursday :happydance: .. seems like it's taking forever to get here.:headspin:


----------



## Elhaym

Scan went great, was lovely to see baby again and how much they've grown, all measurements were fine :) sadly she couldn't be sure on gender, she couldn't see any obvious boy bits but couldn't say for definite as legs were a bit crossed! Awkward child :haha:

Sooooooo, my lovely mum is giving me some money toward a private scan so we have a babybond gender scan this Sunday :thumbup: they do a free 4D view too apparently which is pretty cool x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Ljayne Congrats and welcome :)

Elhaym I'm glad your scan went well, even if you didn't get to find out the gender. That's lovely of you mum and exciting you get to see baby again so soon xx

2boyz1onway Thursday will be here before you know it :)

AFM - OH came home for his lunch today and I hadn't gone to work yet, he didn't say a word to me, completely blanked me. I guess I blanked him too but I don't see why I should be the one to make the first move (childish I know)! I really thought he would of stayed up to try and talk things out when I finished last night but he was fast asleep which meant I ended up on the sofa cause I wasn't sure if I'd be wanted in the bed. I hope he changes his mind, I don't want it to be over xx


----------



## 2boyz1onway

Taz, I am sooooo sorry for what your going through. The other night, I actually contemplated leaving mine as well, but I guess we got through it, even though he still hasn't apologized. I too do not make the first move.. so I don't think its childish, but I know I just needed a few days to clear my mind and things seem ok now. I could only be speculating, but maybe he needs the same. Please know that we are all here for you if you need to talk or even just need someone to listen. 

prayers your way, and hope things get better. hugss!!!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I've been waiting for four months for him to make the first move. Or ANY move. Quite frankly when someone wrongs you like that, crawling back is the last thing you should do.


----------



## 2boyz1onway

To each their own I say, but when you've been with someone for so long, its hard to watch them walk away from everything that you both have put your heart and soul into even though now at the moment it seems like he doesn't want to attemp to put anything into it.

I guess since everyone is different, its hard to say what someone would or would not do.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Thanks for all the support ladies. I guess I'll just have to wait to see what happens but if he wants me back and us to be the family we've wanted for so long he has a long way to go to make up for how he's acted. I love him though and I'll always fight for our relationship, we've been to hell and back in the 10 years we've been together so hopefully we're strong enough to get through anything life throws at us. Like I said he just have to work out if I still make him happy xx


----------



## 2boyz1onway

PrincessTaz said:


> Thanks for all the support ladies. I guess I'll just have to wait to see what happens but if he wants me back and us to be the family we've wanted for so long he has a long way to go to make up for how he's acted. I love him though and I'll always fight for our relationship, we've been to hell and back in the 10 years we've been together so hopefully we're strong enough to get through anything life throws at us. Like I said he just have to work out if I still make him happy xx




:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lynne192

how awful for you taz thoughts with you hope all works out whatever way it goes, i'd be lost without my partner love him to bits but sometimes in this pregnancy i question things not nice. hope he finds sense and finds way to fight and make it up to you and baby :(

:hugs: x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Thanks everyone. OH is normally a lovely and caring guy and this is out of character for him. He's been great since I've been pregnant and he does everything for me. I just don't want anyone to think badly of him. How he behaved was bang out of order and he won't just get away with it. I just think he may have panicked when I started questioning finances and felt baked into a corner and lashed out. I hope this is the case. I am going to try and talk to him tomorrow, I don't have work so we can sit down and hopefully have a meal and a chat. I'll keep you all updated :)


----------



## Lil_Moma

Kiraleigh

16 

22nd september. 

1st baby to take a breath. 2nd pregnancy. 

Boy 

Had it confirmed. Monday last week. 

6+

All natural pregnancy.


----------



## lyndsay49

Welcome lil_moma :thumbup:
Glad your scan was good Elhaym, shame you couldn't find out the sex. 

Sorry to hear there's a few of you having a bad time with your relationships, I hope where possible you can get them back on track.

Well im 24weeks tomorrow, and got my 24week midwife appointment :happydance: A lot of people said my bump is quite big, what do you ladies think


Also is anyone thinking of having a 3d scan, they do them near me for £100, I cant decide if I want one or not!


----------



## Elhaym

Taz I'm sending you a big hug and I hope things work out :hugs: I know what you mean when you have been with someone so long and love them, been through all the upas and downs, you want to fight for them. Me and OH have nearly broke up before but we got through it, I hope he sees sense :hugs:

welcome lil moma, congrats :D

happy 24 weeks lyndsay! Your bump looks great IMO :thumbup: I'd say it looked just right for 24 weeks!

Ooh will put my scan pic up from today, it's a bit crap though it looks like it has no facial features just a smooth round head :rofl: I assure you all I did see the face, haha x


----------



## holywoodmum

Elhaym, glad scan went well - how nice of your mum to chip in for gender scan since baby didn't cooperate!
2boyz, Thursday'll be here in no time, and you'll get your scan too!
Congratulations Kiraleigh :) Another one for Team Blue (did you vote in poll?)
Lyndsay, happy 24 weeks! I don't think your bump looks big...
I'm either 23+1 (LMP) or 24+2 (scan) but I'm waiting til next week to mark V day :) 
I had a wee bit of a 3D scan in first pregnancy, to be honest I didn't like it... I plan to not pay for any private scans anyway though...


----------



## Elhaym

Ooh I can't believe we are coming up to everyone's V-day now! It's gone so slowly in a way, then you look back and realise how far we've come :D


----------



## Elhaym

Here's my scan pic

https://img571.imageshack.us/img571/755/20weekscan.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

his/her poor face is blurred, but I like you can see the heart chambers :D and they are playing with the cord :haha:

Oh and OH felt kicks for the first time tonight! :cloud9: He/she did 2 big ones, the strongest I've felt yet, actually felt my tummy move outwards a tiny bit! Think they must have enjoyed the cottage pie I'd just eaten, LOL x


----------



## holywoodmum

I think that's pretty cool really being able to see all the internal organs so clearly! I think most sonographers focus on a pretty face pic for the one they are going to print...


----------



## PrincessTaz

Elhaym said:


> Ooh I can't believe we are coming up to everyone's V-day now! It's gone so slowly in a way, then you look back and realise how far we've come :D

I know it's crazy, sometimes I feel like I've been pregnant for a lifetime already and other times I can't believe how far I am.

Love you scan picture, it's amazing all the other detail you can see :)


----------



## heythatchick

Hello! I am due Sept. 18!!! Very excited! My little man has been active and moving non-stop lately. I have Hyperemesis that is finally starting to calm down with the help of Zophran so I can sit back and enjoy this pregnancy now.


----------



## holywoodmum

congratulations ThatChick :) glad to hear your sickness is improving


----------



## Elhaym

Welcome heythatchick :D oh no, hyperemesis sounds bloody awful, I'm glad it's getting a bit better!


----------



## lynne192

wanted to share my 20week 4day bump pictures :D

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/IMG_3260.jpg
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/20weeks4days3.jpg


----------



## Jessy16

And here I present to you the world's smallest 20 week bump, plus my pj's courtesy of my sister once again!

https://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii596/Jessica_Sarah16/edit.png

Being my daughter, Cora Grace was being a pain in the butt today. She wasn't in the best position to be scanned, but based on what he saw, my doctor is a little concerned about her growth and development so far so I have another scan next Tuesday. I also have a reverted uterus which could explain why my bump is so small as she is facing backwards in effect, so I will have to get that sorted once I've had her. Though his concerns could simply be nothing and actually the position she was in, plus my backwards uterus, I'm having another scan next week. Good that I get another scan but not under these circumstances. Aside from that, a good report!


----------



## lynne192

sorry to hear about baby's growth hopefully its nothing :( sometimes being young can effect these things though something about younger you are more likely to have a small baby or a premmie? no idea how true it is though sure she will be fine huge hugs know its a worry xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Lovely bumps Lynne and Jessy! Hope the re scan goes well Jessy... X


----------



## Charlotteee

Sorry to hear you are having to be re scanned Jessy. Hope everything is ok.

I am so so tired it is unreal. My back is so sore :( He kicks constantly all night - which isn't a bad thing but I just wish he would sleep with me, i am constantly dying for a wee but when I go its a trickle, he has fun kicking my bladder too would you believe lol.

And also to make me feel even more fat, OH and I were gettign down to it and he actually had to ask me to move because my belly was in the way :cry: He didn't mean to offend me but just hurt a little that i really am now a fatty.

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## mrsine

Hi everyone, it was my 30th birthday yesterday and my 20 week scan was the best present ever!

I'm staying team yellow till my baby shower. Hubby couldn't wait so the technician wrote the sex down for him on a piece of paper lol.


----------



## mrsine

Congrats to those who had their scans recently..Elyham and Jess, hope its nothing serious and just the position your baby was lying it.

Hope everyone is fine. Sorry about the situation Taz, hope you can work things out if possible.x


----------



## holywoodmum

Happy birthday mrsine!
I saw the German gynae for the first time today - she scanned me - all well, still breech, she saw the gender but I'm sticking to my yellow guns... only thing was I am 23+2 and it was measuring 25+2 :( Have to go back for GD testing


----------



## mrsine

Whats GD testing


----------



## 2boyz1onway

Happy Birthday mrsine!! 

can 840am tomorrow morning hurry up and get here :) scan tomorrow... and i feel like its dragging..ughh..


----------



## mrsine

2boyz1onway said:


> Happy Birthday mrsine!!
> 
> can 840am tomorrow morning hurry up and get here :) scan tomorrow... and i feel like its dragging..ughh..

Thanks guys.

Goodluck with your scan tomorrow!


----------



## holywoodmum

GD = Gestational Diabetes


----------



## lynne192

my baby is measuring big and because i have pcos i have to be tested for GD too :(


----------



## Charlotteee

Hope its nothing Lucy and that baby is just a big one.

I have mine on 18th June because of my BMI, a notch over 30 x


----------



## Ljayne

Im also meant to be having the GD test not had appointment through yet though! For higher bmi and I also have pcos x


----------



## lynne192

i get mine at 28weeks to book it after my 24week antenatal appointment


----------



## Elhaym

happy 30th birthday mrsine :D glad the scan went well!

I hope all the GD tests turn out OK for those having them x


----------



## Jessy16

Everyone send me their big babies! Ha. In all seriousness, good luck to those being tested for GD. 

I'm headed to my brother's graduation tomorrow so I'll talk to you all on Monday as I won't be online over the weekend. 'See' you all then!


----------



## lynne192

enjoy your trip jessy hun xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Apparently I should have been flagged for GTT before we moved as previous baby over 4.5kg, but they never mentioned it in Belfast - so I guess I'm not being caught out by it or anything - just going to be trickier in Germany, as I haven't my mum or anyone to mind the girls while I sit and wait for 3 hours!
Jessy, enjoy your trip


----------



## Elhaym

Have a fun weekend jessy :)

Ugh I feel grotty today - tired, sicky and bad tempered, its like im back in first tri! Hope the crap symptoms aren't making a comeback :(


----------



## Lil_Moma

Feel so good today. Been motivated a little more lately. Less sick less cravings. More of a hunger for food in general.


----------



## 2boyz1onway

Good morning all.. the day has come.. on way to my scan.. hope baby cooperates.. talk to u all soon.


----------



## lynne192

good luck at your scan, this is my last day being 20weeks 21weeks tomorrow although i feel like i am still in first trimester.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I only got a couple more weeks til third tri! Omg


----------



## 2boyz1onway

well Ladies !!

I do not know how to upload pictures but I have results. The drs think that there could be another baby hiding but for now they are saying 1. Having another scan on the 22nd of may with a specialist to see the heart and to see if there is another one hiding. BUT.. the gender is... wait for it... wait for it...

we are team:blue: its a boy!!


I really wanted my girl..but if there is another..it could very well be. but for now.. Baby Lucas Gabriel will be here in sept.:happydance:


----------



## lynne192

congratulations hun on wee boy :D and cute name :D


----------



## holywoodmum

2boyz1onway said:


> well Ladies !!
> 
> I do not know how to upload pictures but I have results. The drs think that there could be another baby hiding but for now they are saying 1. Having another scan on the 22nd of may with a specialist to see the heart and to see if there is another one hiding. BUT.. the gender is... wait for it... wait for it...
> 
> we are team:blue: its a boy!!
> 
> 
> I really wanted my girl..but if there is another..it could very well be. but for now.. Baby Lucas Gabriel will be here in sept.:happydance:

Congrats on team blue, but how can they not know if there's 2 babies! wow!


----------



## lynne192

doesn't she mean future babies?


----------



## 2boyz1onway

thanks everyone.. the reason that they are suspecting it, is that my placenta is posterior and they heard 2 different heartbeats on the doppler. I don't know if the machine they had wasn't a good one or what, but we all heard 2 different heart beats but only saw 1 baby. She said the other could be in behind the one she sees in the front. So I have a rescan with a specialist's office on the 22nd of may to do a fetal echocardiogram and to see if they can determine if there is a 2nd one.


----------



## Ljayne

Had my 24 week appointment today baby doing fine :). She chased up my gd test its June 13th I have OCD so pains me to have a blood test on the 13th lol. Means I am now up hospital four times that one week I have 28 week growth scan one day, anesthetic clinic another, then the gd test and then finally consultant lucky I live near hospital lol.


----------



## lynne192

oh never heard of this wow twins best of luck are you measuring bigger?


----------



## 2boyz1onway

lynne192 said:


> oh never heard of this wow twins best of luck are you measuring bigger?


yes I am a little, and I've been showing allot sooner than I should have. I looked like I was 6 months pregnant @10 weeks.


----------



## holywoodmum

Ljayne said:


> Had my 24 week appointment today baby doing fine :). She chased up my gd test its June 13th I have OCD so pains me to have a blood test on the 13th lol. Means I am now up hospital four times that one week I have 28 week growth scan one day, anesthetic clinic another, then the gd test and then finally consultant lucky I live near hospital lol.

Busy week. Hope your GTT goes OK. I am looking to have it done first week of June when my FIL is here to help with the girls


----------



## lynne192

Ljayne sorry to hear you suffer OCD my OH has sever OCD and it can be really bad at time and hard to cope with can you not say to them about your OCD and have the date changed? surely any medical professional with sympathise? i know we have to often work around things for daniel x


----------



## Charlotteee

If you would all like 20% off online at Babies R us then at the checkout enter BABY20 as the promotional code. Runs from the 11th May until the 13th May xx


----------



## holywoodmum

I wonder does that work in babiesrus in Germany too!


----------



## Charlotteee

We've just been and spent 660 quid hahahaha. We have almost everything now xx


----------



## lynne192

all stuff we have bought soo far been buying stuff on sale :D

https://www.facebook.com/groups/286....306470406088665.67422.100001771249387&type=1

all i have bought and its only cost me about £200


----------



## holywoodmum

that's a great stash lynne, good bargain hunting!
what did you get charlotte?!


----------



## mrsine

I haven't bought anything *runs around screaming*


----------



## lynne192

thanks i try hate wasting money i feel like i haven't got much though or none of the important stuff.


----------



## lynne192

oh i am predicted to only have 10-12weeks left if i go like i did before so want to get everything i can sorted plus been buying bargins when i see them :D


----------



## mrsine

This is a beautiful video

https://www.godvine.com/Mother-s-Inspiring-Video-About-her-Blind-Baby-Boy-1484.html


----------



## Charlotteee

We bought:

Cot bed
Under drawer
Mattress
I love my bear bedding set
I love my bear curtains
I love my bear light shade
I love my bear photo frame (To put a new born picture of him in his room)
I love my bear wall stickers
Two cotbed jersey fitted sheets
Towel set ( includes two towels, 1 cuddle robe and two face flannels)
Bright stars turtle bouncer
Turtle bath set
Olive and Henri change mat (to go downstairs with his matching Moses basket)
Tommee Tippee essentials starter kit (electric steriliser, electric bottle warmer, 2 insulated bottle bags, 8 bottles, 1 bottle brush, 6 milk powder dispensers, 2 medium flow teats, a dummy, teat tongs)
Tommee Tippee manual breastpump ( not buying electric until we know that we are 100% with breast feeding)
Glo Egg thermometer.

Should have been £640 but got it for £510 with all discount applied. So excited now, we are getting the travel system tomorrow which is £300 but then I think that's all the main things sorted! 

Can't wait until he's here and we get to use everything. OH tried the breast pump and said its really weird hahaha xxx


----------



## holywoodmum

that's quite a stash!
Just having a chuckle at your OH using the breast pump! You'd have been shocked if it had worked I bet!


----------



## lynne192

some shopping charlotte, sounds great :D can't wait to see pictures if you're sharing :D


----------



## Ljayne

Ironically someone is looking out for me as I got the letter for my gtt today and it says 7th June? lol Not sure where midwife got thirteenth from, will have to see if my sister can have my 8 yr old as its half term and it says 2 n a half hours, also what happens with my low bp could put daughter of blood tests for life lol.

Lucky with my OCD meds I am not too bad with it though its been up n down lately as tried come off my tablets as preferred not to take them even on the low dose I had gone down too, but my anxiety was through the roof so getting back in my system now and starting to feel calmer again.

I cannot believe I am six months pregnant on Sunday, funny as I discovered this site when I was panicking at the faint pregnancy test and if I was seeing things after thinking I would never get pregnant again. Anyone else finding it to go quicker than they realized? x


----------



## Charlotteee

I shall be sharing, just have to upload them all and can't be assed tonight now lol xx


----------



## Hit Girl

Hey everyone! I'm brand spanking new to this thread. I'm due September 5th. :)


----------



## lynne192

glad things worked out OCD is awful thing, when i got with my OH i managed to get him med free he has been since although he had been medicated for 11years before that?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Hg heyyyy!!


----------



## mrsine

Did anyone watch the link. Its a lady who gave birth to a child with birth defects and her amazing story. Please watch it


----------



## holywoodmum

Ljayne, glad the date's changed - i'll "hopefully" be having mine that week too...
I'm 24 weeks on Monday so you're day ahead of me - but my brain won't let me think of it as 6 months until 26 weeks (half a year...)
Hi hitgirl, congratulations!
Mrsine i read it


----------



## Ljayne

Just happy to have reached the viable stage so I am happy today :) x


----------



## Ezza BUB1

HG wazzzzzzzuppppp sista!! Xxx


----------



## Hit Girl

MommaAlexis said:


> Hg heyyyy!!

Hey Alex! Fancy seeing you here. :)

AND Erin!!!!!!


----------



## holywoodmum

Ljayne, happy V day!


----------



## Elhaym

welcome Hit Girl, congrats :D

happy V day, Ljayne!

I have my gender scan at babybond today! eeek! x


----------



## holywoodmum

hope your scan goes well Elhaym!


----------



## mrsine

Goodluck guys!


----------



## kasey c

Hope scan goes well Elhaym! Happy v day ljayne! Xx


----------



## lynne192

welcome hitgirl and good luck at your scan natalie x


----------



## Ljayne

Good luck with your gender scan Elhaym :D xx


----------



## Elhaym

thanks all :D can't wait to finally answer the poll, haha :haha:

They have just phoned to say we can go early if we want as they are running ahead, how nice is that? x


----------



## lynne192

thats lucky when is your appointment bet your excited? what company are you doing it with?

I decided to pack my hospital bag today and little miss's one too, packed it will up to 5lb baby clothes for now incase i got early like i did with james

i have half packed my bag as still few items to get and things i can't really pack until last min lol ..


----------



## lyndsay49

Good luck Elhaym! 
I've just booked my 4D scan for 12th June when i'll be 29weeks :happydance:

You are mega organised Lynne, i've got loads to buy yet not even thought about my hospital bag!


----------



## lynne192

i'm not really i just might go into labour very early with DS my waters broke at 31weeks1day and might happen again so planning ahead although bet she'll be full term or over due because packed bag.


----------



## Elhaym

it's a GIRL! :cloud9: :happydance:

scan was fantatsic and babybond were great, would recommend them to anyone! Baby had her feet everywhere, playing with her toes and putting her feet over her head :haha:

https://img689.imageshack.us/img689/4968/dsc02242li.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img443.imageshack.us/img443/1866/dsc02245p.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I can't believe it, my girl :D


----------



## lynne192

lovely pictures huge congratulations on wee girl hun seems to be alot of them this year :D


----------



## Elhaym

Thanks! Haha the lady there did say they had seen all girls that day, LOL :)


----------



## Charlotteee

Elhaym, did you go to the Preston one? The woman who did my gender scan was called Lynne and that was at babybond Preston.

Congratulations on baby girl xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Charlotteee said:


> Elhaym, did you go to the Preston one? The woman who did my gender scan was called Lynne and that was at babybond Preston.
> 
> Congratulations on baby girl xxx

Yup, Preston :) think we are from the same neck of the woods, I think I've seen you say Blackburn? I'm in Clitheroe! x


----------



## Charlotteee

Oooo we will have to meet sometime! Yes I'm blackburn. Just behind ewood park. Wasn't she lovely. She made me feel so welcome and relaxed and I love how they have the candles and the music xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Haha yeah! :D where are you planning to give birth? I'm still undecided. Birth centre at Blackburn apparently lovely but wish there wasn't that transfer to Burnley in case of problems/need more pain relief etc. I'm hoping to use a pool and birth centre ideal for that! x


----------



## Charlotteee

I'm exactly the same! I really want to go to the birth centre but scared of the transfer. I was told Burnley also only has one pool but the birthing centre has 3 with the availability of 4 people to give birth at one time xx


----------



## Elhaym

It's hard isn't it? I'm going to have a chat with the midwife at my 24 week and see what they say, hopefully they can reassure! I know they keep an eye on you and know when to transfer well in advance but there's just that small chance of an emergency I guess. xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

Heythatchick &#8211; Welcome and congratz :) Xx

Jessy &#8211; I hope your next scan shows everything is ok. Did you have a good time at your brother&#8217;s graduation? Xx

Charlotte &#8211; My back is starting to get really sore too, it&#8217;s doing my head in. I can&#8217;t work out if it&#8217;s because my boobs or so big or because of the way I&#8217;m sleeping! Lol to your OH asking you to move your belly and using the breast pump. He sounds like a funny guy. He should just be thankful he&#8217;s still getting some, I&#8217;ve only dtd once since my bfp! Xx

Mrsine &#8211; Wow, sat at work crying my eyes out. What a beautiful and inspirational video, thanks for sharing. Hope your OH manages to keep the sex secret from you Xx

Hollywood &#8211; Hope the GD testing goes ok for you. Is it the GTT to test for GD, if so I have that at 28 weeks because of my pcos and my bmi is 31. Xx

Lil Momma &#8211; Glad you&#8217;re feeling better, 2nd tri is a breeze compared to 1st. Xx

2boyz1onway &#8211; Congratz on your blue bundle, as if there might me 2 in there! Xx

Ljayne &#8211; Sorry you have to be at the hospital so much but at least you get to see baby again at 28 weeks :) Xx

Lynne &#8211; Wow, you have loads and such good bargains! I still feel like I have loads to get and have only got one real bargain so far. Once my pram arrives I&#8217;ll pop a picture up of what we have so far. Also I can&#8217;t wait to pack my bag, think I&#8217;ll start on it about 30ish weeks, that&#8217;s if I&#8217;ve managed to get the stuff I need to go in it! Xx

Hit Girl &#8211; Congratz and welcome :) Xx

Elhaym &#8211; Yay for team pink, I&#8217;m so happy for you. Those pictures are lovely, what a little cutie pie! 

AFM &#8211; I&#8217;ve been staying with my mum this week but it&#8217;s done me and OH good, I think we just needed a break from each other to realise what we have and why we love each other. I&#8217;ve missed him like crazy and he&#8217;s feels the same. He said he&#8217;s sorry and he just gets stressed worrying about becoming a dad and he knows it was wrong to take it out on me. I&#8217;ve agreed not to nag as much and he&#8217;s going to tell me how he&#8217;s feeling and not to lie again. I&#8217;m still at my mums for a few more days, only because she won&#8217;t let me lift a finger and I&#8217;m loving it lol. Going home on Weds.


----------



## Elhaym

Taz that's brilliant, I'm glad you and OH are doing better :) sometimes it does take a little time apart to realise what you mean to each other. And I think we forget sometimes how much of a strain pregnancy can be emotionally, for both partners. Yay for mums too hope you're enjoying the relaxation :)

I still haven't bought anything! OHs parents said yesterday they want to get us the pram which is so nice of them, gonna go try the oyster out soon as I love the look of it :) oh and my mum has bought us a Moses basket. I'm going to go to H and M this week and make my first clothes purchase I think x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Thank you, I'm really happy we're back on track :)

H&M do some gorgeous girls clothes, can't wait to have this baby so I can finally get some colour in their wardrobe! I regret staying team yellow sometimes lol

That is really lovely of your in-laws! I got the Oyster, I love all the different colours you can change to. It gets delivered on the 28th so I'll be able to have a play about with it, can't wait. Xx


----------



## Ljayne

I don't mind being at hospital a bit as its not far n there is a COSTA's so Ill treat my self to a lovely decaf latte!! Yummy lol obviously decaf for baby :). My step sister had a baby boy a few days ago and makes me realize its getting closer-I cant wait to meet Logan :D

My daughter went for a day out and came back with a winnie the pooh baby's first Christmas teddy for Logan she had brought with her pocket money :) x


----------



## 2boyz1onway

Good morning everyone!!

Sorry I haven't been on in a few days. Things have been kinda crazy not only at work but at home. Finally things have calmed down now . How was everyone's weekend? Mother's day yesterday was a good day. My OH made me breakfast (although he really can't cook that well) atleast he tried anyway, lol and my boys gave me mothers day books that they made in school with paint and drawing. It's nice to see that. I love em love em love em. lol. Went to the fabric store on Saturday and bought fabric to make baby Lucas a reversable blanket and a quilt with matching crib sheets. I love to sew, so this will be fun to make him something special. I can't wait for baby Lucas to get here :):):):)


----------



## Jessy16

I'm back! I'm posting this on my phone so I'm sorry if there are any spelling mistakes.

My brother and sister-in-law's graduation was great. It was mothers day yesterday so my mom was really thankful to be able to spend it with my brother, who we don't see often because he has been in school. My sister surprised everyone by turning up for their graduation -- a lot of us were crying because we were so happy to see her, not to mentioned very surprised! The graduation ceremony was great. 

My brother is going to law school in August so he is looking forward to that, though not looking forward to another 3 years of school! My sister-in-law was not accepted into the law program so she is going to be working for a few months before she re-applies to study. It's a very competitive thing to get into (I think they say 3000+ applicants and only about 200 places, but I can't quite remember), so my sister-in-law was not expecting to get in and so has a job lined up already. We're pleased for both of them!

I'm now 21 weeks which is so hard to believe. 19 weeks to go! 

I have tried to catch up on posts, but it's hard on my phone but it seems congratulations are in order for 2boyz and Elhaym - a boy and a girl, how great for both of you. Congratulations to everyone else too if you've found out what you're having while I've been away, I haven't purposely missed you out, I just haven't seen your post.

My scan is tomorrow, I hope Cora's grown. I've eaten so much this weekend so I am half expecting a huge baby tomorrow, ha!


----------



## MommaAlexis

25 week bump picture!
 



Attached Files:







547451_379834655387230_100000820975512_955004_1320446374_n.jpg
File size: 48.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lynne192

nice bump hunx


----------



## Jessy16

Great bump Alex!


----------



## holywoodmum

HI Jessy, sounds like a good trip :)
Looking good Alex!
I haven't take a bump pic in ages - should maybe do a V day one before bed tonight...

as for me, I had a nose bleed for the first time in ages today - was not good, I was trying to get B down for a nap - I had to get her to pinch my nose while I zipped up her sleeping bag! Worse though, it bled heavily for over half an hour - I was getting a bit worried then. And I kept getting horrible globby bloody lumps to spit out. 1h40 later it fully stopped... only then did I look on NHS direct and it said if it doesn't stop after 20mins to go to A&E! I texted my MW, I'd a really sore head too, and bad sinus pain on one side. she said to rest and see GP tomorrow, so I think I'm OK, but I've felt rough as a result all afternoon - DH had to leave work at lunch to collect C from school as I was still bleeding at that stage - I phoned the school to say I'd be late and they didn't understand my German, then got me the teacher who speaks English by then I was in tears, and she didn't really understand me either - just heard bleeding it won't stop! DH said when he got back they were going to send a doctor to me! I'll have to apologise tomorrow...


----------



## lynne192

i decided to write up some check lists would love anyone's imput :D

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/l...hing-really-need-missed-out.html#post18016799

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...baby-stuff-feel-if-have-missed-something.html

soo tired today and week is filled with exams can't wait till summer :D no work, no college just me and OH and DS and hopefully a holiday :D


----------



## kasey c

holywoodmum said:


> HI Jessy, sounds like a good trip :)
> Looking good Alex!
> I haven't take a bump pic in ages - should maybe do a V day one before bed tonight...
> 
> as for me, I had a nose bleed for the first time in ages today - was not good, I was trying to get B down for a nap - I had to get her to pinch my nose while I zipped up her sleeping bag! Worse though, it bled heavily for over half an hour - I was getting a bit worried then. And I kept getting horrible globby bloody lumps to spit out. 1h40 later it fully stopped... only then did I look on NHS direct and it said if it doesn't stop after 20mins to go to A&E! I texted my MW, I'd a really sore head too, and bad sinus pain on one side. she said to rest and see GP tomorrow, so I think I'm OK, but I've felt rough as a result all afternoon - DH had to leave work at lunch to collect C from school as I was still bleeding at that stage - I phoned the school to say I'd be late and they didn't understand my German, then got me the teacher who speaks English by then I was in tears, and she didn't really understand me either - just heard bleeding it won't stop! DH said when he got back they were going to send a doctor to me! I'll have to apologise tomorrow...

How are you feeling today Lucy? You poor thing :hugs: Take care xxx


----------



## kasey c

Elhaym said:


> it's a GIRL! :cloud9: :happydance:
> 
> scan was fantatsic and babybond were great, would recommend them to anyone! Baby had her feet everywhere, playing with her toes and putting her feet over her head :haha:
> 
> https://img689.imageshack.us/img689/4968/dsc02242li.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img443.imageshack.us/img443/1866/dsc02245p.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> I can't believe it, my girl :D

Congratulations Elhaym on team pink! Scan photos are lovely too! :happydance:


----------



## Jessy16

It's scan day! I'm very nervous in case there's something wrong but I am feeling movement, it's minimal but it's there, so I have my fingers crossed that she is okay. FOB is coming with me, he is nervous too. I will update you all when I can. My scan is at 9am :)


----------



## kasey c

Good luck Jessy- hope all goes well and baby has grown lots. Will be thinking of you. Take care. Xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Best of luck Jessy :)

Holywood are you feeling better today? Sounds like you had a scary experience! 

Lynne the lists look good, I dunno what you might be missing I'm a first timer so no idea I'm a bit overwhelmed :haha: will be keeping an eye on those threads!

Made my first purchase today, some cute sleepsuits, can't look at them without wanting to cry! They look so tiny, its really hitting me we will have a tiny person to wear them in 4 months :cry:


----------



## holywoodmum

Your lists seem pretty comprehensive Lynne! I've posted on both threads...
Kasey, I'm feeling much better today, well less drained anyway. I saw the GP this morning on MW recommendation, just to get BP checked etc - all fine. But she referred me to ENT doctor - had to go there this afternoon, it was drop in, so the girls did a great job of waiting for nearly and hour and half! He was very comprehensive; I kind of expected antibiotics as he confirmed sinus infection, but the German way isn't that way I guess - I have nasal decongestant (kids strength, as I'm pregnant) and some herbal something or other! Here's hoping it works!
Jessy, hope your scan went well...
Elhaym - yay for some baby buys! I have bought a sling so far...


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun :d hopefully get everything covered if only sorting the house out were as easy as making that list lol


----------



## Jessy16

Wow, this morning was a mix of emotions.

Cora has Intrauterine Growth Restriction (IUGR). It's likely to have occurred due to a combination of me having placenta previa, which had not been picked up on before now, as well as anemia, slightly higher than normal blood pressure and a low weight and weight gain meaning that she has been not getting enough nutrients to grow properly. They can't pinpoint one specific reason as to why this has developed so they are putting the cause down to a combination of the above. The placenta previa may or may not be because of my retroverted uterus, but my OB/GYN is sure the placenta will move by itself and my uterus will naturally correct after birth.

She is developing fine and is showing no abnormalities. At 21 weeks and 3 days she is measuring about the same as a fetus at around 16 and a half weeks, so she is very behind with her growth. However, no chromosomal or physical abnormalities as I said, so that is promising. 

I have a very low weight and weight gain since falling pregnant. I have also developed anemia since becoming pregnant, so I will meet with a dietitian tomorrow to create a diet plan that I have to stick to to see if it helps with both mine and Cora's development. I've been given iron supplements as well as general vitamins to help me feel better and help the anemia, so hopefully they will start to work soon. 

My OB/GYN then dropped the bomb by saying I am at higher risk of developing preeclampsia and if I do not overcome the issues discovered today, he thinks it is highly unlikely that I will make it to 32 weeks. At this point, I burst into tears. I feel as if I have completely failed as a mom and I don't even have my daughter yet. I've let her down and I am so angry with myself. FOB has vowed to be more involved and promises he will come to every appointment I have. I will have to have an ultrasound every 10-14 days to check up on Cora Grace and I will have lab work done then too to see how I am doing. I'm pleased she is okay despite everything, but I am so angry with myself. Some of the things that have occurred have been out of my control but I am at least partially responsible for the others. I feel terrible.

All in all, a pretty crappy morning.


----------



## kasey c

Awww Jessy big hugs - you have not failed as a mother and think the positives you should take away is that you can rectify the issues that they have mentioned today- they are going to sort out your diet and give you vitamins and plus you will be monitored closely. Thinking of you hun and take care of yourself and please try not to worry xxx


----------



## kasey c

holywoodmum said:


> Your lists seem pretty comprehensive Lynne! I've posted on both threads...
> Kasey, I'm feeling much better today, well less drained anyway. I saw the GP this morning on MW recommendation, just to get BP checked etc - all fine. But she referred me to ENT doctor - had to go there this afternoon, it was drop in, so the girls did a great job of waiting for nearly and hour and half! He was very comprehensive; I kind of expected antibiotics as he confirmed sinus infection, but the German way isn't that way I guess - I have nasal decongestant (kids strength, as I'm pregnant) and some herbal something or other! Here's hoping it works!
> Jessy, hope your scan went well...
> Elhaym - yay for some baby buys! I have bought a sling so far...

Glad to hear you are feeling much better- sinus infections are nasty-hope you get well soon and the herbal remedy works! Xxx


----------



## seaweed eater

Awww, Jessy hon, I am so sorry about all the challenges you just learned you are facing. :hugs: :hugs: Please don't feel like you have failed as a mom. It's really just bad luck. If the things you are saying were in your control are the diet and weight gain, there are tons of people who don't gain much weight during pregnancy without any bad outcomes -- we all hear all the time that "babies are great parasites" and things like that. You couldn't possibly have known or intended what has happened.

It's great though that your little girl is developing well besides being small. I know I have read about plenty of moms and babies with IUGR who end up just fine. And lots of us (self included) are at risk for pre-e for one reason or another. It is great that you are being monitored and will be able to make the best, most informed decisions for you and Cora.

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## holywoodmum

Jessy :hugs: YOu have not at all failed Cora Grace as a mummy, so please don't be down on yourself. There is nothing you could have done before now, as you didn't even know there was an issue until today, and you now have the chance to build yourself up and help her grow bigger and stronger too. I think you'll feel the benefit of the iron almost straight away, so that's good news, as if you're feeling better in yourself you'll be more inclined to stay positive and treat yourself with kindness. Please don't come away feeling bad about yourself here at all pet. It's sounds like you've got a great team of people behind you now, and FOB on your side too, and all of us here
xxx


----------



## Elhaym

totally agree with everyone else jessy - you have in no way failed, please don't blame yourself. It's just bad luck, some women are ill and actually lose weight yet it has no effect on baby's size, so please don't think it's your fault for not gaining enough. There was no way you could have known. It's great Cora will be monitored regularly and get the best care possible, and it's surely a very good sign that she is developing normally aside from size. :) Take care chick, we're all here to hold your hand. :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

awww jessy alot going on hopefully they will just feed you up and she will catch up :( if only it were that simple ah, i really hope she does catch up though the placenta can move yes hopefully for you it does, i really hope that things look up soon are they going to start scanning you every week now? you have not failed her in the slightest you have done nothing wrong if anything the doctors should have been keeping an eye on you and baby better :( sadly sometimes stuff like this can happen when your little younger as body has alot more to deal with, but i really hope things will be good 

its very positive that although she's small she's healthy otherwise, thats huge plus i know its hard but got to hold onto that, got everything crossed that things progress with cora grace :( x


----------



## Jessy16

Thank you all so much for your messages, I honestly really appreciate them. My next scan is on the 25th which is 10 days from now. I'm not too sure what to hope for but I'm hoping for the best, whatever that is! I'm just so relieved that she is okay despite being small, and I know that as soon as I get in the right shape and condition she'll follow in the same way.

It's been an emotional day and I keep crying, though that's normal and expected apparently! I was a bit of a mess at the hospital but FOB was great and so supportive. We are going out shortly to discuss things but I have a feeling we may get back together. I'll keep you all updated!

Thank you ladies, again, I really appreciate it. I may be several thousand miles away from most of you but please know whenever you need to chat/rant or anything, I'm only a message away if you need me. I really appreciate the support you've given me since I've joined this group.


----------



## mumsince2010

Hello ladies, well its been awhile since i posted... sigh...
ive skimmed through what ive missed.

welcome all the new mummies!!
to everyone whose had good news... thats GREAT!
those who found out their bubs gender... YAY
Relationship problems. for those whove worked things out... WOOT and those who havent... Youre better off... haha

Jessy.. wow, dont ever think you have failed your little girl! this is not your fault. these things happen. unfortunately there is not much we can do, except try to fix it as best we can once we find out.

so... i had my 20 week scan on the 7th... my little girl is growing wonderfully... she is perfect. had my 20 week check up monday just gone... sigh :(

i dont know what i am supposed to do... she is perfect, healthy... and i am wasting away. ive lost 10kgs, i have a low haemoglobin count, low iron, so im anemic. i faint, i cant get out of bed. my pregnancy is ultimately killing me and my drs want to induce me in the next week and terminate the pregnancy. :( they cant give me a definite answer as to the consequences if i continue with the pregnancy. so... how am i supposed to let them terminate my pregnancy if she is perfectly healthy.... this is sorta why i havent been on the site for a while. ive been trying to get my head around it. they have no idea why my pregnancy is having this affect on me. my pregnancy with my son was perfect, it was textbook, and this one has been nothing but complications...


----------



## holywoodmum

No way, they can't seriously suggest that can they? Surely there must be things they can try before taking such drastic action - nutrional supplements, iron tablets, rest and physio for you? Sweetie that's horrible to hear, but I wouldn't let them bully you in to anything. Obviously I'm not suggesting you let yourself waste away to nothing, but there have to be other options surely?! Huge hugs for you petal xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Mumsince2010 I am so sorry, that is awful :( and they have no idea why this is happening? Are there any other specialists/consultants they can refer you to, get another opinion? I'd hope that if termination is an option, they'd do everything they can to try and find out what is happening first and if they can help, it seems such a drastic step! How scary for you, big hug and virtual hand hold to you :hugs: xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

Jessy and Mumsince I am so sorry you're both going through these awful situations :hugs:

Mumsince - Like Hollywood said, don't let them bully you into anything! It seems like such drastic action when you're only a stones throw from 24 weeks when they try and save baby. I'd want a 2nd opionion, surely there is something they can do to help you get just that few more weeks. My thoughts are with you and your family, try and stay storng :hugs: :hugs:

Jessy - You are not a failure as a mum at all, so don't ever think that! The fact that you care so much already shows what a wonderful mother you already are! I know it must be really worrying but the doctors aren't always right, you could still go full term. I'm not saying to ignore them, prepare for all scenarios and take on board everything they've said. Just keep positive and remember they aren't always right. :hugs: :hugs: 

Lynne - Lists look great, gald I looked cause there was loads of stuff I'd missed :)

Hollywood - Glad you're feeling better :)


----------



## holywoodmum

Taz, I was going to say that about 24 weeks as well - even just managing to hang on until then so an induction would have a so much better chance


----------



## Elhaym

Yeah it just seems crazy they cant hang on for just a few more weeks if baby is healthy, even if it means keeping you in hospital for that time mumsince, on supplements/IV etc. We're all rooting for you and your daughter, please keep us updated when you can xx


----------



## miss malteser

Mumsince and Jesy, so sorry that you´re both having to go through this.

Jesy - it is not your fault at all. Get taking those supplements and iron tablets and make sure you eat well and I´m sure everything will be fine. Our bodies react in weird ways sometime to pregnancy and for whatever reason yours doesn´t seem to be getting all the good stuff out of what you´re eating and passing that on to Cora, but that´s not your fault. This is why we have our docs and midwives, to help us through things like this when our bodies don´t want to work properly!

Mumsince - I don´t know what to say. It´s obviously a very personal choice but a termination to me would seem the last possible option only when everything else has been tried and tested. It must be awful for you and I can´t imagine how you must feel after losing 10kg but surely keeping you in hospital, on fluids, controlling your diet, getting you on supplements, would be better than a termination?? Especially as the LO is healthy. Only you will know if that´s possible or not but talking about a termination when you are so close to 24 weeks just seems so drastic. Saying that, if you are going to put your own life at risk (I don´t know if it is that serious or not) you have to take into consideration many other aspects, including your son. Good luck with the decision and remember that we are all here if you need to let off some steam.

x


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeah I would get a second opinion. I wouldn't risk a life just cause some doctor thinks it'll be too much effort.


----------



## kasey c

Mumsince I agree with everyone else there must be other things they can do such as vitamins and supplements -termination seems drastic when the baby is healthy and doing well and as others have said you have only 3 weeks left until 24 weeks when they could induce you then and the baby would have a fighting chance of survival. Sending you big hugs hun xxxx


----------



## kasey c

Just a quick question for the U.S members on here- still not particularly sure how I go about sorting out an obstretician- do I contact one independently or do I need to first get a general practitioner who will then refer me to an obstretician? I am very confused about how it all works over here in the U.S. We have got our medical insurance all in place now so that's not an issue. Thanks and sorry if I'm being completely stupid! Xx


----------



## lynne192

get a 2nd opinion my son almost killed me, but he was 33weeks when he was born, i had a god awful pregnancy with him they tried at the start to get me to end my pregnancy but i just couldn't i would be seeking as much advice as i could have they got you on meds and blood transfusions etc? with James i was on bedrest for 17weeks and in hospital alot of the time i really hope something comes up soon how awful for you


----------



## Jessy16

kasey c said:


> Just a quick question for the U.S members on here- still not particularly sure how I go about sorting out an obstretician- do I contact one independently or do I need to first get a general practitioner who will then refer me to an obstretician? I am very confused about how it all works over here in the U.S. We have got our medical insurance all in place now so that's not an issue. Thanks and sorry if I'm being completely stupid! Xx

I contacted one independently. I have changed OB's since I fell pregnant as I didn't like my first one and I wasn't comfortable with her. Surprisingly I now have a man and I love him, he's great, so I am glad I made the change. Where in the US are you? I'm sure you've said before, I can't remember though! :dohh: Don't apologize -- ask away! My sister said going from our healthcare system to the one in the UK was very confusing, so I'm sure it's the same coming from the UK to here.


----------



## Jessy16

mumsince2010, I don't even know what to say. I'm sorry you're going through this and I can only second what everyone else has says. Please consult another professional and make sure you take care of yourself.


----------



## kasey c

Jessy16 said:


> kasey c said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick question for the U.S members on here- still not particularly sure how I go about sorting out an obstretician- do I contact one independently or do I need to first get a general practitioner who will then refer me to an obstretician? I am very confused about how it all works over here in the U.S. We have got our medical insurance all in place now so that's not an issue. Thanks and sorry if I'm being completely stupid! Xx
> 
> I contacted one independently. I have changed OB's since I fell pregnant as I didn't like my first one and I wasn't comfortable with her. Surprisingly I now have a man and I love him, he's great, so I am glad I made the change. Where in the US are you? I'm sure you've said before, I can't remember though! :dohh: Don't apologize -- ask away! My sister said going from our healthcare system to the one in the UK was very confusing, so I'm sure it's the same coming from the UK to here.Click to expand...

Thanks Jessy that's really helpful -thought that's what I had to do but wanted to check before going ahead and contacting an OB! We are in CT currently only 40 miles from NYC. I guess with the healthcare thing is what you are used to - even in the UK it can be very confusing especially with regards to arranging Midwife - it seems that every area has a different policy! How are you feeling today? Are you seeing the dietician? Xxx


----------



## Jessy16

I'm feeling a lot better thank you, definitely a lot less emotional which is always good! I have my appointment with the dietitian at 11am. I have missed so much school recently, I'm surprised I still know how to write! Ha. I'm trying to catch up on work in my free time so hopefully when I return to school tomorrow I won't have missed too much. 

Ah Connecticut, the complete opposite side of the country to me as I'm in California! It's great that you're so close to NYC, do you think you'll visit there a lot? I live about 30 minutes west of Los Angeles, in a pretty small city. It's nice to be so close to a big place, in my case LA, without being directly in it if that makes sense!


----------



## lyndsay49

Jess and mumsince2010 so sorry you are both going through bad times at the moment, I really hope everything works out and you get all the help and support you need :hugs:

Well I had a little stint in hospital last night. I was at work about to start a night shift and the right side of my face just swelled up and all my right side went numb and tingly. My blood pressure was really high and pulse really high, so I went to triage. They kept me in overnight to rule out preclampsia which luckily they have. I still have a numb face and both arms but they have sent me home and they don't know what it is, :shrug: Just got to see if it gets any worse/better. Baby is fine and im 25weeks today so big sigh of relief there.


----------



## mrsine

Hi Everyone, sorry about the news Mumsince and Jessy. We are here to support you. :hug: Hope your baby is perfectly fine, Jessy and hope they find a solution that works for both you and baby Mumsince.

Glad you are ok Lyndsay


----------



## kasey c

Jessy16 said:


> I'm feeling a lot better thank you, definitely a lot less emotional which is always good! I have my appointment with the dietitian at 11am. I have missed so much school recently, I'm surprised I still know how to write! Ha. I'm trying to catch up on work in my free time so hopefully when I return to school tomorrow I won't have missed too much.
> 
> Ah Connecticut, the complete opposite side of the country to me as I'm in California! It's great that you're so close to NYC, do you think you'll visit there a lot? I live about 30 minutes west of Los Angeles, in a pretty small city. It's nice to be so close to a big place, in my case LA, without being directly in it if that makes sense!

Glad to hear that you are feeling a lot better and hope all has gone well with the dietician. Good luck with catching up on the work- I'm sure all will work out! We are planning on visiting NYC this weekend but don't think we intend to go lots and lots especially when our second little one arrives but it is nice to be near if we want to go. Definitely makes sense what you said though!


----------



## kasey c

lyndsay49 said:


> Jess and mumsince2010 so sorry you are both going through bad times at the moment, I really hope everything works out and you get all the help and support you need :hugs:
> 
> Well I had a little stint in hospital last night. I was at work about to start a night shift and the right side of my face just swelled up and all my right side went numb and tingly. My blood pressure was really high and pulse really high, so I went to triage. They kept me in overnight to rule out preclampsia which luckily they have. I still have a numb face and both arms but they have sent me home and they don't know what it is, :shrug: Just got to see if it gets any worse/better. Baby is fine and im 25weeks today so big sigh of relief there.

Sorry to hear about your stint in hospital - hope you feel better soon and glad to hear baby is doing well and happy 25 weeks! Xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Lyndsay that sounds scary! glad they've ruled out Pre-e though!HI mrsine:)


----------



## hal423

So sorry to hear about your rough times mumsince and jessy! You'll both be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Jessy16

We September mommies sure are having a hard time right now aren't we?! Lyndsay, sorry to hear you were admitted to hospital, though you must be relieved to hear that it isn't preeclampsia. 

My appointment with my dietitian went well. I will have regular appointments with her, though I am not sure when my next one is as I am waiting for her to call me to schedule it.

FOB, or OH, as I should probably call him, are now officially back together. It's something I've wanted for a while but never really discussed, but we are both happy. He regrets how he was not involved initially in the pregnancy so I am glad he has vowed to be actively involved for the rest of it. Now begins the arguing over what her last name is going to be -- again!


----------



## kasey c

Jessy- That's great news that you and FOB are back together  and glad all went well with the dietician yesterday! 
As for me I am 24 weeks pregnant today- Baby C is viable!!!


----------



## Jessy16

Yay for being viable! Can you believe how little time we have left with our pregnancies?! Time sure is flying by!


----------



## kasey c

Thanks Jessy- I know its mad how quickly our pregnancies are flying! Xx


----------



## Elhaym

Happy V day kasey :) The weeks are just flying past now aren't they? I only have 10 weeks of work left now! x


----------



## Hit Girl

Yay for V-Day! Congratulations Kasey. :)


----------



## PrincessTaz

Kasey - Happy V-day :)

Jessy - Glad your dietician appointment went well and yay to being back woth fob :)


----------



## 2boyz1onway

ok ladies, need your opinion. I had my gender scan over a week ago, and they told me my baby was a boy. I can not even tell you how many people around me who have seen my ultrasound pictures that say that the picture has too many lines to be a boy and that it could be the umblicial cord. So I am posting the ultrasound picture and let me know what you think. Tuesday (05/22) I have another ultrasound scheduled and I'm hoping for clarification.

Thanks ladies!!
 



Attached Files:







potty shot.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## kasey c

I think boy - do you have any other scan pictures with the whole of the baby's profile from front view? I have heard that sonographers can get it wrong and as you said it's actually the umbilical cord they are seeing rather than boy bits!xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Jessy, glad it went well with dietician! And :happydance: for getting back with FOB...
Kasey, happy V day!
2boyz, I'd say boy, but that' more cos that's pretty much what I saw at our scan and I'm hoping boy! (I didn't find out, but the doc said she could tell what it was)


----------



## 2boyz1onway

kasey c said:


> I think boy - do you have any other scan pictures with the whole of the baby's profile from front view? I have heard that sonographers can get it wrong and as you said it's actually the umbilical cord they are seeing rather than boy bits!xx

The only other picture I have that they gave me was a 4d scan, picture below.
 



Attached Files:







4dscan.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## FloridaGirl21

2 boys, I say boy!! that's exactly what our little men look like.. See my pics:

Baby A



Baby B



ETA: Sorry they're sideways, i forgot to flip them!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

2boyz1onway said:


> kasey c said:
> 
> 
> I think boy - do you have any other scan pictures with the whole of the baby's profile from front view? I have heard that sonographers can get it wrong and as you said it's actually the umbilical cord they are seeing rather than boy bits!xx
> 
> The only other picture I have that they gave me was a 4d scan, picture below.Click to expand...

aww love this pic!


----------



## 2boyz1onway

FloridaGirl21 said:


> 2 boys, I say boy!! that's exactly what our little men look like.. See my pics:
> 
> Baby A
> 
> View attachment 401613
> 
> 
> Baby B
> 
> View attachment 401615
> 
> 
> ETA: Sorry they're sideways, i forgot to flip them!



Yea I knew it was a boy, but when you have all these people telling you their horror stories of the same, you start to wonder, lol.


----------



## lynne192

i'm 22weeks today can't believe it sitting here watching little miss jump around my stomach with the hiccups soo cute :D

was at the hospital tody as needed to talk to the aneasthesiology as i am allegric to allot of stuff including aneasthetic but the whole appointment felt pointless just had the whole time with the doctor telling me i would end up getting an epidual she knew women, i already have a son and only did it on 2 paracetimol so i know my own body but i said i would always keep my opions opened although i know i will never get an epiduarl unless it was medically needed because i have a sever phobia of needles more so in my blood back and had a lumbar puncture in feb and couldn't walk for 2 days so don't see me going there again unless its life or death


----------



## holywoodmum

ah lynne, some doctors just haven't got an ounce of bedside manner!


----------



## lynne192

lol couldn't agree more i haven't meet anyone above a registra who had any bedside manner :D 

i didn't have the heart to tell her i am fighting to have a home birth :D


----------



## Jessy16

Wow a home birth, I'd be so scared! Thankfully my hospital are being really supportive of my birth plan so I'm happy :thumbup:


----------



## lynne192

i am denying alot of things and such so there is alot to take in and we wanted to have a lotus birth which they aren't keen on helping us with along with fighting us about vitamin k injection and them being asses when i say i want no pain relief i have already have my son i know each is different but i know myself little better than them, plus the high voulme of human traffic bring lots of antigens and such in and out, also over worked staff hours without seeing anyone in a room thats not your own and they said i don't have a choice i will be placed with an IV even though i have refused one asses :( i am no comfortable with them and i don't trust them 2 worst things when giving birth, i want to be in comfort of home, be able to do what i want when i want, get one to one care have mmy OH there all the time (hospital has said if i am not dilated enough he will have to stick to visiting times until i am so alot of time alone, there is risk they will give baby medication i disagree with or give her forumla milk which they did with james even though i refused them permission to do so my list is pretty much as long as the tallest person in the world. and my positives are as long as my pinky nail, i am staying opened and if baby is premature i know she will need help so not going to be stupid, if anything emergency or such comes up i will not fight to stay at home i will listen to my body and medical team thats why we're fighting to have it me and OH are just no comfortable with the medical team or the hospital in general.


----------



## Jessy16

Keep pushing for the birth you want! I have clearly stated throughout my birth plan, which is already in my file and has been for a while, that I want the most natural birth possible and my OB was hesitant to agree to everything as here they like to encourage you to have all the medication possible which makes your medical bill even crazier! As if giving birth isn't expensive enough :rolleyes:


----------



## lynne192

thats doesn't matter here so don't see the point its cheaper for them for me to have a home birth and its nhs money thats wasted if i use drugs, with james i was in labour 13days with 2 paracetimol so i think i'll be okay lol


----------



## Jessy16

I just had to google what paracetamol was, we don't say that here :haha:


----------



## lynne192

sorry no idea what you call it there its just a crappy over the counter painkiller for mild pain such as headaches or that


----------



## kasey c

Jessy16 said:


> Keep pushing for the birth you want! I have clearly stated throughout my birth plan, which is already in my file and has been for a while, that I want the most natural birth possible and my OB was hesitant to agree to everything as here they like to encourage you to have all the medication possible which makes your medical bill even crazier! As if giving birth isn't expensive enough :rolleyes:

Jessy that is one of my main concerns of giving birth in the U.S is that they will encourage epidurals etc. just because they want more money out of you! I had a natural birth with Ben - no pain relief, initially was in the birthing pool which was lovely but unfortunately lost quite lot of blood and had to get out as they were worried that something wasn't quite right (nothing wrong just a load of show). I was out of hospital within 14 hours of giving birth. Loads of people said we should have a home birth this time but I am just not keen I would rather be at a hospital where if there is an emergency I will already be there and can be seen to straight away.


----------



## miss malteser

I am all for having the birth the mother wants and can understand you prefering not to have any pain relief (although I´m definitely not brave enough for that myself!!) however as your son was born so early and as you haven´t had the easiest pregnancy up to now, maybe the docs are against a home birth for your safety and the baby´s safety. I know a lot of medical staff aren´t perfect, make mistakes and some have a crappy bedside manner but at the end of the day I always think that in the majority of cases they know far more than we do about these matters. I´m sure that they would have no problem with you having a home birth if they thought that the risks were minimal. However, if unfortunately, things don´t go as smoothly as they should do, would it not be better to have a team of specialists close to hand with the possibility of providing immediate care to you and your little girl, without the hassle of wasting valuable time waiting for an ambulance, getting to the hospital, and making everyone there aware of what´s going on and what they have to do?

I´m not against home births at all and definitely not trying to say that your decision is the wrong one, but maybe trying to see it from the docs point of view instead of seeing them as the bad guys.

Good luck either way x


----------



## lynne192

i'm not going to be stupid about it hun only reason i have been refused is because my son was premature nothing else so after 36th week i don't see what the issues are with having a home birth. I've talked this over with OH, MIL and MIL's brother who was a doctor how retired. I am not against using pain relief in labour/birth either i just personally don't need it so don't see the point, i was more annoyed as was my partner that she was under minding me and telling me i would use it, when i know my body better than her... i don't trust them as far as i could throw them and i likely i will be left alone in a sterile hospital room most of the time some of which my OH wont be allowed near me not my thing, with DS even though he was early he was fine didn't need any extra care really, labour and birth was straightforward, this time in pregnancy had no major complications mostly medical staff jumping ahead of themselves to diagnose blood clots were there are none. the women who did my aneasthetic panel actually asked if i wanted a section she could book us one i was only there to get info on what was safe for me to have if baby was in danger and needed to be whipped out lol kinda scary they are so willing to offer a section when one is not needed lol going to talk to midwife about it as someone else in glasgow has been offered a home birth and she was on same colour pathway as me because she had a section midwife said she could, doctors can be against home births for little reason which can be difficult to deal with some are sooo set in their ways, guess home births if they did increase could put them out a job lol


----------



## Jessy16

kasey c said:


> Jessy16 said:
> 
> 
> Keep pushing for the birth you want! I have clearly stated throughout my birth plan, which is already in my file and has been for a while, that I want the most natural birth possible and my OB was hesitant to agree to everything as here they like to encourage you to have all the medication possible which makes your medical bill even crazier! As if giving birth isn't expensive enough :rolleyes:
> 
> Jessy that is one of my main concerns of giving birth in the U.S is that they will encourage epidurals etc. just because they want more money out of you! I had a natural birth with Ben - no pain relief, initially was in the birthing pool which was lovely but unfortunately lost quite lot of blood and had to get out as they were worried that something wasn't quite right (nothing wrong just a load of show). I was out of hospital within 14 hours of giving birth. Loads of people said we should have a home birth this time but I am just not keen I would rather be at a hospital where if there is an emergency I will already be there and can be seen to straight away.Click to expand...

The doctors are very pushy towards epidurals etc and my goodness, you don't ever end up overdue here! I've seen people post here on BnB about how they'd delivered at almost 42 weeks -- my doctor has already told me if Cora Grace is late I'll be induced on the 24th -- I'm only due on the 22nd!! Other health care systems are like a whole other world, it's crazy. But yes, they are very focused towards epidurals and unnecessary procedures, so be very forceful when you are discussing things with you doctor (even when you're in labor as they don't always take previous conversations into consideration!) or you could end up with one shocker of a bill! Supposedly the average cost medical bill after having a baby is $15,000. :shock: Oh free health care where are you?!


----------



## Jessy16

Ps. 22 weeks today!! :happydance:


----------



## PrincessTaz

Happy 22 weeks Jessy :)

I really want to have a natural water birth at the birth centre but the consultant won't agree to that until my 36 week checkup and if everything is still ok then I'll be able to. If not I'll have to go to another town as my town doesn't have a labour ward. The birth centre is amazing though, it's fully midwife led, every room had a a birth pool every room is huge and like a bedroom, there's a double bed so your partner can stay, a family room and visitors are allowed 24/7. The only downfall is if there is any complications or you wanted an epidural you would have to be transferred to another hospital that is a 7-15 drive depending on traffic! I do have my heart set on the birth centre though, mainly because I want OH to be able to stay with me and my sister and brother to be able to visit no matter what time I have LO.

Seen as I have an anterior placenta I'm still till not feeling much movement which is really depressing, I know it's nothing to worry about but I feel like I'm missing out! xx


----------



## frantastic20

Hey everyone, hope you're having a nice Sunday!

Taz - just wanted to say that I have an anterior placenta and it seems like it's taken forever but between 24-25 weeks the kicking really stepped up a notch, and DH felt him kick for the first time last weekend, and has been able to throughout the week. Plus I can now see my belly moving when he's kicking! And bear in mind that I am a size 22-24 as well, so plenty of fat layered over it too!!!

Hope you feel plenty soon!! :thumbup:


----------



## PrincessTaz

Thanks for sharing Frantastic, that's made me feel much better. I was so worried that I wasn't going to feel anything this whole pregnancy, I'm a uk 16-18 so that might not help. I look forward to OH hopefully being able to feel a few kicks over the next few weeks xxx


----------



## lyndsay49

Im almost 26 weeks and dont feel him move much, so I do worry a lot. He will have a mad 5minutes a day then just the odd kick. Im usually a size 14 too so not overly big. Im hoping he's just a laid back baby :coffee: Oh and I dont have anterior placenta either.


----------



## Jessy16

I hope you're all having a great Sunday! It's hard to believe that those due at the beginning of September have a little more than 100 days to go -- then it's into single figures! How are you all feeling? Have you got a lot of things for your baby yet? We still haven't got a stroller, thankfully there's still plenty of time! :thumbup:

My next ultrasound is on Friday. I'm excited but nervous too. I'll be sure to keep you all updated. OH and I had a huge fight earlier. Pretty sure he's now gone back to being FOB. I guess I thought us being back together would be a good thing but it turns out it's just brought up a lot of anger and feelings, especially from him.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm in double digits!


----------



## lynne192

we have been working like made, we painted my room with two coats of paint room went from purple and cream to sunset yellow its actually really nice :D i put up the cotbed to see where in the room it would be put, it took all my effort to put it up i now refuse to take it down lol still need to get a mattress for it thought, i also gutted my cupboards under the bed and moved the whole room around, we also got nice new drawers for my room, james' room and two for the living room so alot more storage space :D lol bedroom is looking pretty good although little empty sure will fill it up although this is hardly space to breath lol got all baby's stuff we have so far all folded and put away in drawers, Me and OH also went out for dinner because we could not be bothered cooking lol :D its now 20 to 3 in the morning and we have been cleaning/painting/gutting since 1pm so best get some sleep.... it was a james free weekend so thats why we are trying to get everything done :D:D:D

I am now 22weeks and 2days gone :D only 1week and 5days till 24weeks thank god but think baby is pretty much settled where she is :D she's been moving around like made women although she does have very distinct patterns of awake and sleeping periods throughout the day, she also gets hiccups at least once a day too which is cute but can be rather painful she's very strong and her kicks are that too can often be pretty painful... been able to see her move around my stomach for the last few weeks and Daniel (OH) has been really enjoying reading and talking to her, she has given him alot of nice big kicks and alot of movement although it took her awhile as she used to get really settled when he was around :D 

thats all my exams over and done with thank god, had 6 last week really need to rest doctors are still moaning at me to rest as much as possible. it will be summer soon so can rest then

anyways sorry for long story its been an all round productive day for me and only few weeks until on leave can not wait could have come soooner :D


----------



## Elhaym

Apart from buying some clothes - picked up some cute bits from Asda at the weekend - I have done bugger all! Need to start sorting things out really. Got a week off over the jubilee so a good chance to get going on it then.

Jessy, sorry to hear about FOB :( it might seem hard now but maybe its for the best, the main thing is making sure you and Cora are ok :hugs: 

Lynne my girl has distinct sleep cycles now, its amazing isn't it? Shes really active when awake, can feel her squirming. and rolling about and can see kicks from outside now! Glad your exams are done, good luck with results :)

AFM, 22 weeks today! 15 weeks till full term. Bloody hell. Sat here being kicked in the bladder :haha:


----------



## lyndsay49

Is anyone on here off sick at the moment? 
Has I posted the other day I spent the night in hospital last week. I had one day off sick and I am due back to work on Wednesday. I work 12hr shifts and spend nearly all day on my feet and I really don't know how i'll manage. 

I couldn't make it round Morrisons the other day and today I have walked my dogs and could only make it around the block. If I went to see my GP and told him this do you think he would give me a sick note or just tell me to get on with it because im not really poorly just cant move! I feel a bit pathetic but im sure thats why I ended up in hospital because of work.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I work nine hours a day and am not allowed any time off at all until I switch to part time in a month. I'm hoping she keeps being nice to mommy! Because I have no choice but to work through every day.


----------



## Elhaym

It's definitely worth asking your GP lyndsay, it may be that some more time off will help you recover. Is there any way they can help take the strain off you at work a bit? Have they done the risk assessment and all that stuff? Maybe there are things they can do to make it a bit easier for you x


----------



## kasey c

Lyndsay- agree with Elhaym- go and see gp and talk to work - hope things improve for you soon. Hugs.
Wow Lynne you definitely deserve a rest after doing that! 
Jessy -sorry to hear about you and FOB - hope you are ok hun and good luck for the scan on Friday.
Yay Alexis for double digits!
Elhaym- Happy 22 weeks for today!
As for me, feeling really low - missing the U.K so much- missing family and friends, missing our home and our massive variety of food and cleaning products we have in the U.K. I am also worrying as we can't find anywhere nice to live and the rental prices are so expensive. It makes the U.K look cheap! Everywhere we have seen so far has either been filthy dirty or not a very nice neighborhood or small or just old and needs updating. Just want to go home to my beautiful house in the U.K which we are still trying to let out so worrying about that as well. Also not sleeping well, my DS just won't go down until 10pm and then is up around 5am -6am - think the move has unsettled him :( and then my little baby is kicking me most of the day and night which is lovely to feel but also can be a little too much. He is definitely more active than DS. Anyway end of whinge, sorry for being a misery guts just needed to get it all out. X


----------



## 2boyz1onway

ok BnB friends...

Can I ask a favor? If any of you are prayers, could you all say a quick prayer for a friend of mine named Janelle? She delivered her baby sat night (full term) and the baby did not make it :cry::sadangel:. She is having a rough time right now. All of us are really upset about this, and with me being pregnant, it hits close to home. I'd really appreciate it if you all could keep her in your thoughts and prayers.

Thanks guys.. you all are wonderful!


----------



## kasey c

So sorry to hear 2boyz, my thoughts and prayers are with your friend at this very sad time. Hugs xxxxx


----------



## 2boyz1onway

kasey c said:


> So sorry to hear 2boyz, my thoughts and prayers are with your friend at this very sad time. Hugs xxxxx

Thanks! When something like this happens, it makes you step back and realize that life is precious and it can change in the blink of an eye. I can't imagine what she's going through. I know it was devastating to me when I miscarried let alone actually give birth. Apparently there was a heart defect that was never diagnosed and she was able to bond with her baby for 2 hours and then he passed. Life is not fair!!:cry:


----------



## kasey c

Yes it really makes you count your blessings. Really can't imagine what she is going through xxx


----------



## Elhaym

2boyz I'm so very sorry to hear about your friend :( truly tragic. Will be keeping her in my thoughts x


----------



## 2boyz1onway

kasey c said:


> Yes it really makes you count your blessings. Really can't imagine what she is going through xxx

I can't either. Ughhh, makes you just wanna cry your heart out.:cry:


----------



## ttcreed

ttcreed said:


> mumsince2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcreed said:
> 
> 
> I am sitting here not knowing exactly how to say this. On saturday my water broke, went to the hospital and found out that there was no fluid with the baby. Went through ups and downs thinking that we might still be ok, but this morning (wednesday) I gave birth to a little girl, who is with God now. I was 19 weeks 6 days. She looked like a little sleeping angel. Thanks to everyone who has been there during this pregnancy, we will not give up!
> 
> 
> I am so sorry to read of your loss!! that would have been horrible for you and your family, my thoughts are with you! :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Do you know why this has happened?
> 
> ive just gone 19 weeks and im in a high risk pregnancy, i worry everyday that something will happen and its the scariest moment in my life. i am truly heart broken (even though i do not know you) that you have had to go through this. god does do things for a reason (or so i believe) your daughter is in his open loving arms now. once again i am so sorry.Click to expand...
> 
> I do not know how or why this happened. We are hoping to find out some kind of answers next week, all we know is my water broke. Thanks everyone.Click to expand...

Found out that it was something called Chorioamnionitis, a placental infection. I had no symptoms of this until my water broke, they are still not sure why it happened and thats something we may never know. Had a D and C on 5/9/2012 still waiting for AF to show up, we will be trying again after we have two cycles. Keep your head up.


----------



## lynne192

how awful, its good they are able to give you an answer but not good that it doesn't actually answer much :( i really wish you all the luck in the future, your soo brave hope your getting alot of support at this time and sorry you had to go through a D&C too x


----------



## Jessy16

I'm sorry to hear about your friend, 2boyz. I will keep her in my thoughts. ttcreed, best of luck with trying again. I have my fingers crossed for you and your OH.

How are you all today? :)


----------



## lynne192

I'm now 22weeks and 4 days gone only 1week and 3days till 24weeks thank god least if i get there will be another milestone, 

on plus side today i got my results from fridays exam got B++ which i am happy with and finally got results from last tuesdays exam for understanding mental health i got an over all A got 98% on the exam which meant i lost one mark i can live with that lol 

anyways been doing work on our house but wanted to share pictures of our room where baby will be sleeping with us please excuse the mess and that its not finished we still need to do some work get up canvas pictures and such as well as get mattress and bedding for the cot but using moses basket for a bit anyways so not huge deal, the cot is full of baby stuff at the moment including our carseat lol :D the white drawers were're going to get stickers for it so it breaks up the white too so be little better. :D but getting there.

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/th_IMG_3341.jpghttps://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/th_IMG_3342.jpghttps://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/th_IMG_3343.jpg
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/th_IMG_3344.jpghttps://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/th_IMG_3345.jpg​


----------



## Jessy16

I'm becoming an Aunt! My brother and SIL are having a baby! They'd been TTC, this was actually their second month of trying and are pregnant already. SIL has been tracking her cycle and ovulation and she believes to be 3+4 with an EDD of February 1, 2013. I am so excited :happydance: :happydance:

She sent me a picture of her pregnancy test -- very strong line for being so early so praying for a strong baby for them. They're so happy, we all are :happydance:


----------



## lynne192

fantastic news and 2nd month wow wish i was as lucky mind you mind have a tribe by now if i was lol  best of luck to her and your brother two babies within 6months should be fun bet your mum is over the moon?


----------



## 2boyz1onway

Jessy16 said:


> I'm becoming an Aunt! My brother and SIL are having a baby! They'd been TTC, this was actually their second month of trying and are pregnant already. SIL has been tracking her cycle and ovulation and she believes to be 3+4 with an EDD of February 1, 2013. I am so excited :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> She sent me a picture of her pregnancy test -- very strong line for being so early so praying for a strong baby for them. They're so happy, we all are :happydance:

awww.. congrats!! feb 2nd is my birthday.. that would be a great day to have a baby :):):) hehe.. hope she has a healthy pregnancy!


----------



## kasey c

Jessy16 said:


> I'm becoming an Aunt! My brother and SIL are having a baby! They'd been TTC, this was actually their second month of trying and are pregnant already. SIL has been tracking her cycle and ovulation and she believes to be 3+4 with an EDD of February 1, 2013. I am so excited :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> She sent me a picture of her pregnancy test -- very strong line for being so early so praying for a strong baby for them. They're so happy, we all are :happydance:

Congratulations to your brother and SIL on their pregnancy - wishing your SIL a happy and healthy 9 months of pregnancy xxx


----------



## Jessy16

Thanks everyone! I am still so excited and happy for the two of them. I'm going to have a niece of nephew! :happydance: 

My next scan is on Friday. I really haven't grown much (bump wise) since my last scan but I'm sticking to my diet and I feel as if I've put on weight, so we'll see what the results show. Oh, and my sister is home in 7 days!! :happydance: Things couldn't be more great right now!


----------



## kasey c

Good luck for scan on Friday, Jessy - will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## kasey c

Good luck for your scan Jessy today! Hope your little girl has put on weight. Fingers crossed and will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Hope it goes well today Jessy, thinking of you :) x


----------



## Shezza84uk

Hi ladies can I join in?? Seriously feeling out of place in second tri and just wanna be an eggplant already! Hope all is well us September ladies are about to enter 3rd tri next! X


----------



## kasey c

Hi Shezza and welcome! Congrats on your pregnancy- hope you are feeling well xx


----------



## Shezza84uk

kasey c said:


> Hi Shezza and welcome! Congrats on your pregnancy- hope you are feeling well xx

Thank you! How are you? im feeling great finally starting to enjoy it more now as I've got a feisty boy on my hands and can't wait to meet him! Anyone else as unprepared as me? lol.. I've not bought very much and my house is still covered in boxes!


----------



## kasey c

Glad to hear you doing well! We have just moved to the USA from the UK so haven't done anything to prepare for the new arrival yet and won't be able to until we have moved into our permanent home (1st July). Feeling really good and can't believe I will be starting the 3rd trimester in just over a week and a half. This pregnancy seems to be flying! Xx


----------



## Elhaym

Hi Shezza, welcome :hi: I feel totally unprepared and a bit overwhelmed to be honest! Got a few bits of clothes and that's it. My mum has got us a Moses basket and MIL is taking us to look at prams next week. Our house has clutter everywhere and we are hoping to find a new place to rent soon so need to sort loads of stuff out - aaargh! :wacko:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Ended up having to go on stress leave early so am now off work. I have a lot of stuff to do and whether I get paid stress leave or not is still up in the air until monday. Pooo


----------



## lynne192

aww no about the stress leave lets hope you get paid be less stressful if you do, sorry things so rough hun...

I am almost on leave, i am finished college although course itself hasn't ended yet so still need to go in every so often which is a nightmare....

I am now 23weeks :D was 23weeks yesterday and been really trying to get stuff done, James was taken by his great grandma yesterday so we have been getting house sorted while he's away as we're off on holiday for a few days next week :D

Have had a productive day, we went to baby sale, then went to ikea got DS a set of drawers for his room and got 2 baby sleeping bags and drawer organizers and then we came home i did dishes, and lastly me and Dan cut the grass and squared the garden. We also went out for dinner now just relaxing on the sofa before i get some more gutting of the house done. never ending task :D 

We have almost everything for the baby now just need to get carseat and cotbed bedding sets :D


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeah I plan to graduate high school while on stress leave, so not going to be totally useless. :) Hopefully it is paid lol. Can I take stress leave FROM the stress of stress leave? No? .. Awww... XD


----------



## lynne192

lol good luck finishing highschool must be hard, i am sooo looking forward to finishing my course glad now got a year off from work and education but thinking uni when i do get my arse in gear before i am near to retirement lol


----------



## Jessy16

23 weeks! :happydance: 

Scan went really really well. Cora Grace is doing great and is continuing to grow well. I'm doing well too but still I'm still anemic and I still have placenta previa. My blood pressure is better as is my weight so I am moving in the right direction so it wasn't completely bad news.

I still need to find a stroller, but otherwise I am almost done with getting her things! :thumbup:


----------



## mrsine

Glad to hear that Jessy!!


----------



## lynne192

happy 23weeks hun :D its good feeling isn't it weird but good :D

glad to hear Cora grace is getting bigger and that your moving in the right direction sounds like some good news even if your still anemic i always have been in my life :( hope things continue to keep looking up what gestation is little miss measuring now?


----------



## PrincessTaz

24 Weeks today, yay for V-Day :happydance: :yipee: :happydance:

I'm so happy to have reached this milestone. After 5 years ttc and a mc I really had thought that I'd never be sitting here feeling my baby kicking the living day lights out of my uterus :)

Happy 23 weeks Jessy and Lynne :happydance:

Jessy - Frist of all I'm so glad your scan went well and everything is looking good and congratualtions on becoming an auntie. It will be lovely having 2 LO's so close together in the family xx

Lynne - Your bedroom is looking great, you are so organised xx

MommaAlexis - Sorry to hear you've been feeling stressed, hope you time off helps and you feel de-stressed very soon :hugs: xx

Kasey - God, third tri in just over a week, when you say it like that it sounds like time has flown even thought it doesn't feel like it lol! ? Bet you can't wait to be in your permanent home :)

Shezza84uk - Congratualtions hun and welcome :) xx


----------



## Shezza84uk

Went missing in action yesterday took my little girl to the sea side, hiya to all! at this rate I won't ever be prepared! Happy 23 and 24 weeks who would have thought third tri would be just around the corner.. This is where the fun begins x


----------



## Charlotteee

Jenson is viable :) xxx


----------



## jenny25

Yay Charlotte xxx

Glad everything is well jessy xx

I had my gtt test on wed got a call Friday and I have gestational diabetes blah I've got the diabetic clinic on wed so we are going too see how too manage it


----------



## PrincessTaz

Shezza - I'm jealous, I would kill for a day at the seaside off but don't have a weekend off work until the end of July! xx

Charlotte - Yay for Vday :) xx

Jenny - Sorry to hear about the GB, I hope it's easily managed for you hun. I have my GTT in a few weeks and I have a feeling I'll fail epically! :hugs: xx


----------



## Jessy16

Thanks everyone! She is measuring at 17+1 and so she's also headed in the right direction.

It's memorial day weekend so we have family at our house for some celebrations. No school tomorrow :happydance: 

SIL has her first sonogram scheduled for the 4th, I can't wait. I'll let you know about it when she's had it. How are you all doing?


----------



## lynne192

fantastic princess taz must be a great feeling :D although i am stil worried now and hearing of babies born even closer to full term and passing away really sad :(

jessy fantastic news hun :D really hope she keeps growing and things look up for you, can't wait to hear all about your SIL x

updated my journal a bit got lots of bump pictures on it:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...nwards-due-22nd-sept-2012-a.html#post15776674


meant to share too forgot to the other day - 22week bump pictures:
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/th_22weekbump2.jpghttps://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/th_22weekbump22.jpghttps://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/th_22weekbudabump2.jpghttps://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/th_22weekbelly2.jpg

23week bump picture take by my son james (he wanted to take a picture of his sister):
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/23weekbumptakenbyjames.jpg


----------



## Jessy16

Great pictures Lynne, your bump is coming along nicely. Have you settled on a name for your little girl yet? 

Anyone experiencing cravings? I'm craving fresh fruit like crazy! Pineapple particularly, but really any fresh fruit! Ooh smoothies too. I'm practically drooling as I'm writing this :haha: I know what I'm going to buy later ;)


----------



## lynne192

Jessy16 said:


> Great pictures Lynne, your bump is coming along nicely. Have you settled on a name for your little girl yet?
> 
> Anyone experiencing cravings? I'm craving fresh fruit like crazy! Pineapple particularly, but really any fresh fruit! Ooh smoothies too. I'm practically drooling as I'm writing this :haha: I know what I'm going to buy later ;)

thanks hun yes we had a name picked out when we were TTC and stuck to it :D although OH calls her by nickname :D lol so name is set in stone its nice for her to be named makes it all more real lol as if the huge bump doesn't lol 

i have many a food craving lol it was first cheese, then jumped to tomatoe soup right now craving daim bars and baked beans :D lol 

our little one diesn't really agree with much sweet stuff but will happily let me eat grapes.. your craving sounds like a good one and very girlie :D


----------



## lyndsay49

Glad scan went ok Jessy, and cute bump Lynne!

Im sooo over this hot weather now with my little sausage feet and cankles :awww: Hopefully it's going to get cooler again tomorrow. 

Cant believe im almost third tri :happydance:


----------



## kasey c

Thanks Princess Taz although not sure where will be, we have decided to have a break from house hunting for awhile- to rent in the U.S where we are is massively expensive but you don't seem to get much for your money and the finish is awful! Anyway enough about that, happy 24 weeks for yesterday, saw bump on the Facebook group and it's looking good! 
Jessy- I am so happy that the scan went well and your little girl is growing! Keep up the good work with the diet- and eat lots of steaks, spinach and broccoli - super iron rich and will help with the anaemia. Hope you are enjoying Memorial weekend! Yay to holiday today! Lyndsay- sorry to hear you have been struggling with the heat, anyway you can guarantee it willl be raining and cool by the weekend in time for the double bank holiday! As for me, think I may have overdid it yesterday, power-walked up to the top of a waterfall in 27 degree celsius heat and my lower stomach muscles and hips are aching now. I'm proud to say that I'm fitter than OH and he is not even carrying a baby! Looking forward to a nice relaxing day with OH and DS enjoying Memorial Day :) Baby C has been massively active since we have moved - he is a real little wriggler and does some pretty powerful kicks! Hope everyone is well and enjoyed their weekends xxx


----------



## Shezza84uk

How are you finding your move Kasey I lived in Miami as a teen and loved it! Im so settled now though, i guess with recession housing will be a bit harder to find.. 

I've been craving pineapples, mangoes and this is a weird one coconuts! I've been going an hour away to buy it prepacked.. Jess it's great your little girl is growing that's always a positive in fact you would be surprised how much they catch up in a short time. 

How is everyone else doing today? I'm stuck at work until 8pm that makez it 11hrs today really just wanna go home my feet are so swollen and it's no help that I'm on my feet all day. Moan over lol


----------



## kasey c

Thanks Shezza-have good and bad days at the moment- doesn't help when DS says he misses home and wants to go back to the UK. The good side is we get to see a lot more of my husband, back in the UK he was leaving home at 6:30am and then wouldn't be home until 7:15-7:45 depending on trains, here he leaves 7:45, we then see him for an hour at lunch and then he is back home for 5:15 . Housing definitely more difficult to find because of the recession- if we had been here for longer it would be more beneficial for us to buy rather than rent. The other reason its so expensive is that we only live 40 miles from the centre of New York. That is a long shift - hope you have some nice time to relax. Take care xx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Anyone write out a birth plan yet? I'm in third tri!


----------



## kasey c

I am using the same birth plan I used when I gave birth to my son - although will have to scrap the gas and air part as they don't have it here in the U.S!


----------



## Shezza84uk

kasey c said:


> I am using the same birth plan I used when I gave birth to my son - although will have to scrap the gas and air part as they don't have it here in the U.S!

Aww your LO will settle soon it was hard for me moving a lot as a child as my dad is American and mother British Jamaican so I've lived in all 3 countries lol.. No gas and air!? I've not done a birth plan yet I've been approved a csection due to 3rd degree tear last time with my first I did a birth plan at 30wks and the midwives almost glimpsed at it and that was the end of that lol


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jessy16 said:


> Great pictures Lynne, your bump is coming along nicely. Have you settled on a name for your little girl yet?
> 
> Anyone experiencing cravings? I'm craving fresh fruit like crazy! Pineapple particularly, but really any fresh fruit! Ooh smoothies too. I'm practically drooling as I'm writing this :haha: I know what I'm going to buy later ;)

Hey Hun, if you're having fresh pineapple you may want to do some research on it as ive known ladies that eat them to help soften their cervix and induce labor. I'm not sure of all the details on it, so maybe just look into it :hugs:


----------



## kasey c

Re pineapples - you have to eat 8 pineapples to induce labour- know that from last pregnancy as went over by 12 days and was reading up on everything on how to get Ben out naturally without having to have an induction! Re birth plan- I was very lucky with last birth- everything that I wanted in my birth plan happened which was fab. Think only about 6-8 hospitals in the US do gas and air, they prefer to give out epidurals instead here. Have they given you a c- section date yet Shezza or do they wait until nearer the due date? Xx


----------



## MommaAlexis

I plan on going all natural but won't beat myself up if I can't. Quite frankly, I think I'll be fine. I lasted 10 hours getting a full chest piece ON my boobs, to then have rubbing alcohol poured on it after and only swore once.. I know it's not the same, but if I can do that, I figure even if I'm swearing my head off I'd be able to. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Shezza84uk

I have to wait for a date but seeing consultant in July at 28/29 wks so I'm hoping I will get an idea I think they will aim for 39wks to make sure he's almost fully cooked lol.. 

I know they prefer epidurals, I don't get why not just have a bit of everything although finances seem to have an influence into the service as its more expensive having an epidural than gas and air thank heavens for insurance!


----------



## Charlotteee

I am so glad the sun isn't out today!! Nice and clouded over although it still feels quite warm here :(

Is anyone else struggling in the heat? I have my midwife appointment on Thursday, do any of you know what she will do at the 25 week one? xx


----------



## lyndsay49

Apparantly it's going to be cooler this week, which im glad about!

At my 24 week midwife appointment she just checked blood pressure, felt my tummy, listened to heartbeat and gave me my Mat B form and that was it, don't know if it'll be different at yours though.


----------



## mrsine

I don't have to do the glucose test apparently. wehooo!!

Hi everyone? Had my 23 week midwife appt and heard the babies heartbeat again. My hubby heard it for the first time and recorded it on his phone. He was so excited.

Hope you are all doing well


----------



## Charlotteee

What week do they start measuring fundal height. I thought that was 24 xx


----------



## kasey c

MommaAlexis said:


> I plan on going all natural but won't beat myself up if I can't. Quite frankly, I think I'll be fine. I lasted 10 hours getting a full chest piece ON my boobs, to then have rubbing alcohol poured on it after and only swore once.. I know it's not the same, but if I can do that, I figure even if I'm swearing my head off I'd be able to. Fingers crossed!!

I didn't find childbirth that bad- I think the more relaxed you are the more the control you have over managing the pain. Once I was in active labour, I used the birthing pool and some gas and air, unfortunately I lost quite a lot of blood and had to get out of the birthing pool and then I was finding the gas and air was doing nothing so didn't bother with anything for the last 3 hours of labour and I didn't find the pain really unbearable. Everyone has different pain tolerances and also depends when your waters go as that increases the pain. Mine didn't go until I was almost fully dilated so it was only the last couple of hours that were more painful.


----------



## kasey c

Shezza84uk said:


> I have to wait for a date but seeing consultant in July at 28/29 wks so I'm hoping I will get an idea I think they will aim for 39wks to make sure he's almost fully cooked lol..
> 
> I know they prefer epidurals, I don't get why not just have a bit of everything although finances seem to have an influence into the service as its more expensive having an epidural than gas and air thank heavens for insurance!

That would be good if you find out in July :) We are really lucky with the medical insurance side of things- OH's company pays for the whole family's medical insurance, we only pay $20 excess for the pre-natal/natal care as its a pre-existing condition. I hoping to try and get away with as natural birth as possible though!


----------



## kasey c

Charlotteee said:


> I am so glad the sun isn't out today!! Nice and clouded over although it still feels quite warm here :(
> 
> Is anyone else struggling in the heat? I have my midwife appointment on Thursday, do any of you know what she will do at the 25 week one? xx

Charlotte- exactly what Lyndsay said re what to expect in 25 wk check. Re the fundal height, mine wasn't measured but not sure whether that was due to the fact that I had my 25 wk check at 22 wks. However, with Ben, I had the fundal height measured as early as 20 weeks but that was just over 3 years ago.. Xx p.s Love your signature for Jenson- it is so cute x


----------



## Shezza84uk

I had fundal height measured at 20+ as my bump is huge and he's now measuring at 28wks I have appointments every 2 weeks with my Gp and 6 weeks with my consultant. At my appointment last week at 22wks I had fundal height checked and they listened to baby hb on doppler and discussed birth options etc.. 

Kasey would be nice to get dates so I can prepare I'm dreading leaving my daughter ive never left her over night before! Hope you all get the natural birth you want first experience for me the pain wasn't bad I coped fine and didn't scream or anything but I have a high pain threshold anyway it depends on your frame of mind.. I went in imagining the worst ever pain and syke myself up as much as possible I do encourage being open to change so if you feel you can't cope take whatever you need as it saves you being traumatised after and we are not super human nor is it a failure if you have pain relief x


----------



## Jessy16

Thanks for the advice regarding pineapple. I only at a little but I'll be sure to not eat too much of it at one time in case it does soften my cervix. 

Back to school today, no fun. Though I am going out for dinner with some friends tonight which should be good. I think I will announce my pregnancy, since only my best friend knows. 

How are you all? It's hard to believe some people are already in third tri!


----------



## Elhaym

Charlotte, the growth chart they stuck in my notes at Blackburn says they start doing fundal height at 24/25 weeks so I think you should have it done, in fact the lady I saw at the 12 week appointment after the scan said to remind the midwife if they don't mention it!

Hope everyone is doing OK :) I'm also glad of the cooler weather - have enjoyed the weekend, sitting out in the sun etc, but it's trying to sleep at night in the heat that I can't stand!


----------



## RoseRed92

Name (just first)?: Angel
How old are you?: 19
What's your EDD, how have you figured that date?: September 4, 2012 - Doctor confirmed
What # child is this for you?: 1
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?: I predicted girl, doctor says boy.
Are you finding out the gender?: Already have
How many months were you TTC?: Wasn't trying, but not complaining. 
Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy?: No


----------



## miss malteser

Welcome to the thread Angel!

I still haven´t got any bedding sorted yet for the cot or mini cot which we will have in our room at first and was just wondering how many sheets you have all bought. I have been looking on the internet and all the bedding sets seem really expensive, especially as I was thinking of buying 3 or 4 and they all seem to include a quilt and pillow cover which apparently shouldn´t be used until after the baby is a year old. When you take those out of the sets all you´re left with is the fitted sheet and bumper! 

Any advice about how many I need and if possible where to buy some not too pricey ones would be much appreciated!


----------



## lynne192

we were going to buy bedding sets with bumpers and all out of mother care but was going to cost £110 per pack so we scrapped the idea now just buying fitted sheets got lots of blankets and baby sleeping bags :D


Welcome angel :hi:


----------



## RoseRed92

I found some nice sheet sets that match the full quilt and bumper set I was going to buy. If I could remember the website, I would tell you guys, but I was doing so much online baby shopping that day...


----------



## kasey c

RoseRed92 said:


> Name (just first)?: Angel
> How old are you?: 19
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date?: September 4, 2012 - Doctor confirmed
> What # child is this for you?: 1
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?: I predicted girl, doctor says boy.
> Are you finding out the gender?: Already have
> How many months were you TTC?: Wasn't trying, but not complaining.
> Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy?: No

Hi Angel and congratulations on your pregnancy - welcome to the thread :) xxx


----------



## kasey c

miss malteser said:


> Welcome to the thread Angel!
> 
> I still haven´t got any bedding sorted yet for the cot or mini cot which we will have in our room at first and was just wondering how many sheets you have all bought. I have been looking on the internet and all the bedding sets seem really expensive, especially as I was thinking of buying 3 or 4 and they all seem to include a quilt and pillow cover which apparently shouldn´t be used until after the baby is a year old. When you take those out of the sets all you´re left with is the fitted sheet and bumper!
> 
> Any advice about how many I need and if possible where to buy some not too pricey ones would be much appreciated!

Hi Miss Malteser, can't remember whether you are in the UK or elsewhere but we bought our cot bed sheets from Tesco which worked out really cheap especially as we did the double up on our Tesco vouchers at the time so think I ended up buying them for free! We have about 6 cot sheets plus a mattress protector and think we have about 4 Moses basket sheets. Xxx


----------



## lynne192

anyone able to help need someone to read my birth plan check it makes sense and is clear.


----------



## kasey c

Happy to look it over Lynne if that helps xx


----------



## lynne192

can you pm me your email will send it?


----------



## miss malteser

Thanks for your comments about the sheets. I don´t live in the UK anymore and everything here is so much more expensive. We also have Mothercare but it´s almost double the UK prices! I´m visiting the UK in a couple of weeks so might stock up in Tesco when I´m back.


----------



## kasey c

Hi Miss Malteser, here is a link for the tesco sheets so you can get an idea of what they sell before you return to the UK https://www.tesco.com/direct/home-furniture/fitted-sheets/cat8060010.cat?catId=4294949745 I was able to buy them at the bigger Tescos - ones that sell tvs, clothes, toys etc. xx


----------



## Elhaym

Hi ladies, sorry I've not been on much I seem to be really tired again. I have started with pain in my groin as well which I think could be SPD - it's centred around the pubis joint at the front of my pelvis, gets worse the more activity I do and turning in bed is getting painful. I'm going to get a body pillow and seeing MW for my 24 week appointment next week so will ask her about it then. Anyone here suffer from it, and did anything help you? x


----------



## kasey c

Sorry to hear Elhaym :hugs: it does sound like SPD unfortunately :-( the best thing to do is mention at your MW appointment and she will refer you to a physio. Don't know whether you like swimming but that a good sport to do as keeps the joint moving but takes the weight off them - I have arthritis of the hips and that is what the rheumatologist recommends to keep joints moving and supple. There are a few of the girls suffering from SPD in the September mommies thread but most tend to post now on the Facebook group instead of on here. Xx


----------



## Jessy16

Hi everyone! Just quickly logging in to say hi, welcome any new members (though I think it is just Angel, welcome :wave: ) and I hope you are having a great week. My sister made it home safely yesterday and it's amazing having her here. I may not be online a lot over the next few weeks because she's home, but I will still be around! Missing you all already!


----------



## lynne192

starting to lose my mind, we're away on holiday tomorrow just for a short time to see the beach even if its a scottish beach, cleaned the whole house packed all the bags but james has been crying since he woke from his bed about 4hours ago he wont stop crying, he's not in pain no temp, just screaming like a one year old would instead of talking like a 5year old tried to comfort him get slap in the fact, try to leave him alone he gets worse, he's in my bed just now sprawled out crying dunno what the hecks going on.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Finally got around to updating the main page with the bump colors! :D Quite proud of myself. I'll leave the poll open, but once you find out a gender, please PM me or something if you want it added to the main page as i won't be going through the poll again. Too much work! lol

Hope everyone is well. My first baby shower is in 2 weeks from this Saturday. Can't wait!


----------



## kasey c

Thanks Floridagirl  hope you have a great baby shower xxx


----------



## kasey c

Jessy16 said:


> Hi everyone! Just quickly logging in to say hi, welcome any new members (though I think it is just Angel, welcome :wave: ) and I hope you are having a great week. My sister made it home safely yesterday and it's amazing having her here. I may not be online a lot over the next few weeks because she's home, but I will still be around! Missing you all already!

Lovely to hear your sister is back- hope you have a great few weeks with her, take care xxx


----------



## kasey c

lynne192 said:


> starting to lose my mind, we're away on holiday tomorrow just for a short time to see the beach even if its a scottish beach, cleaned the whole house packed all the bags but james has been crying since he woke from his bed about 4hours ago he wont stop crying, he's not in pain no temp, just screaming like a one year old would instead of talking like a 5year old tried to comfort him get slap in the fact, try to leave him alone he gets worse, he's in my bed just now sprawled out crying dunno what the hecks going on.

Sorry to hear Lynne- hope James settles for you soon- not sure what to suggest. Hope you manage to go on your holiday and have a nice time if you do xxx


----------



## miss malteser

kasey c said:


> Hi Miss Malteser, here is a link for the tesco sheets so you can get an idea of what they sell before you return to the UK https://www.tesco.com/direct/home-furniture/fitted-sheets/cat8060010.cat?catId=4294949745 I was able to buy them at the bigger Tescos - ones that sell tvs, clothes, toys etc. xx

Thanks Kasey. Just had a quick peek and unfortunately most seem to be for cot bed sizes (140*70cm) but mine is only 120*60cm but hopefully I´ll find something when I´m over there.

What do I have to do to be added to the fb page? Is it still private group that others can´t see?


----------



## lynne192

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Finally got around to updating the main page with the bump colors! :D Quite proud of myself. I'll leave the poll open, but once you find out a gender, please PM me or something if you want it added to the main page as i won't be going through the poll again. Too much work! lol
> 
> Hope everyone is well. My first baby shower is in 2 weeks from this Saturday. Can't wait!

well done floridagirl, its hard to keep up with everything... can i ask you to change my date to 21st as thats my due date, and also we're having a girl lol accidently clicked on blue on the poll about 10weeks ago lol sorry.



kasey c said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> starting to lose my mind, we're away on holiday tomorrow just for a short time to see the beach even if its a scottish beach, cleaned the whole house packed all the bags but james has been crying since he woke from his bed about 4hours ago he wont stop crying, he's not in pain no temp, just screaming like a one year old would instead of talking like a 5year old tried to comfort him get slap in the fact, try to leave him alone he gets worse, he's in my bed just now sprawled out crying dunno what the hecks going on.
> 
> Sorry to hear Lynne- hope James settles for you soon- not sure what to suggest. Hope you manage to go on your holiday and have a nice time if you do xxxClick to expand...

hey hun thanks not sure what was wrong with him, managed to get everything done and he finally went to sleep in the end got to bed at 4am myself and been up cleaning, and sorting everything for the last few hours, just waiting on OH getting home then we can go. sooo tired though might just sleep in the car


----------



## lynne192

Well i am some what sorted for going on holiday now, although i can't really be bothered anymore waiting ages to leave waiting on OH coming home, the more we wait the more less DS creats lol. too tired to be bothered now but sure i will cheer up soon

not looking forward to being without internet or mobile for few days thats always like rehab for me i love being down there but soo addicted to my phone and internet lol going to be shock to the system, currently sitting on 1 pc, 1laptop and 1 netbook to get things sorted lol get last of my fix before we go


----------



## lilysmum2

i am having a girl again :) x Forget to update you xx


----------



## lynne192

fantastic hun seems there is alot of girls being born this year :D


----------



## PrincessTaz

Jessy - Really glad your little baba is growing nicely, she'll be caught uo in no time. Have lots of fun with your sister x

Lilysmum - Congrats on your pink bundle x

Lynne - Hope it was just a one off with James, maybe he's just getting a little jealous with a new baby on the way! I hope you have a lovely holiday hun x

Elhaym - Sorry to hear you've been struggling with pains, hopefully they'll be able to do something about it x

Missmalteser - I have bought 4 moses basket sheets and 4 fitted cotbed sheets. I got mine off Ebay 2 for £10 100% cotton. I also got me bedding set from Ebay (bumper, quilt, wallpaper boarder, curtains and a light shade) £45.
I've got loads of balnkets too, got some from Asda and some from Matalan x

RoseRed - :hi: Angel, welcome and congrats hun x

I've just had jelly and ice cream for my lunch, it was amazing, I've been craving it all week lol. We have absolutely everything for baba now, just waiting on the nursery furniture to be delivered on Saturday. The baby room looks like a bomb has hit it at the moment, boxes and baby stuff everywhere. Once I've got the furniture up and everything sorted out I'll post some pics of everything.

I was really curious of what child might look like with me and OH both being mixed race. I'm white/black caribbean and he's white/south african but only quarter so he looks pretty white. So for a bit of fun I used one of those baby gererators and here is what we got... lol


----------



## kasey c

miss malteser said:


> kasey c said:
> 
> 
> Hi Miss Malteser, here is a link for the tesco sheets so you can get an idea of what they sell before you return to the UK https://www.tesco.com/direct/home-furniture/fitted-sheets/cat8060010.cat?catId=4294949745 I was able to buy them at the bigger Tescos - ones that sell tvs, clothes, toys etc. xx
> 
> Thanks Kasey. Just had a quick peek and unfortunately most seem to be for cot bed sizes (140*70cm) but mine is only 120*60cm but hopefully I´ll find something when I´m over there.
> 
> What do I have to do to be added to the fb page? Is it still private group that others can´t see?Click to expand...

That's annoying about the sizes :( good luck with the search. The fb group is still private. I am happy to add you- but you will have to add me as a friend first. I will pm my Facebook link then once confirmed I can add you to the group.


----------



## kasey c

lynne192 said:


> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> Finally got around to updating the main page with the bump colors! :D Quite proud of myself. I'll leave the poll open, but once you find out a gender, please PM me or something if you want it added to the main page as i won't be going through the poll again. Too much work! lol
> 
> Hope everyone is well. My first baby shower is in 2 weeks from this Saturday. Can't wait!
> 
> well done floridagirl, its hard to keep up with everything... can i ask you to change my date to 21st as thats my due date, and also we're having a girl lol accidently clicked on blue on the poll about 10weeks ago lol sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> kasey c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> starting to lose my mind, we're away on holiday tomorrow just for a short time to see the beach even if its a scottish beach, cleaned the whole house packed all the bags but james has been crying since he woke from his bed about 4hours ago he wont stop crying, he's not in pain no temp, just screaming like a one year old would instead of talking like a 5year old tried to comfort him get slap in the fact, try to leave him alone he gets worse, he's in my bed just now sprawled out crying dunno what the hecks going on.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear Lynne- hope James settles for you soon- not sure what to suggest. Hope you manage to go on your holiday and have a nice time if you do xxxClick to expand...
> 
> hey hun thanks not sure what was wrong with him, managed to get everything done and he finally went to sleep in the end got to bed at 4am myself and been up cleaning, and sorting everything for the last few hours, just waiting on OH getting home then we can go. sooo tired though might just sleep in the carClick to expand...

Lynne - glad to hear he settled in the end, hope you have a lovely holiday xxx


----------



## kasey c

lilysmum2 said:


> i am having a girl again :) x Forget to update you xx

Congrats on team pink lilysmum xx


----------



## kasey c

PrincessTaz said:


> Jessy - Really glad your little baba is growing nicely, she'll be caught uo in no time. Have lots of fun with your sister x
> 
> Lilysmum - Congrats on your pink bundle x
> 
> Lynne - Hope it was just a one off with James, maybe he's just getting a little jealous with a new baby on the way! I hope you have a lovely holiday hun x
> 
> Elhaym - Sorry to hear you've been struggling with pains, hopefully they'll be able to do something about it x
> 
> Missmalteser - I have bought 4 moses basket sheets and 4 fitted cotbed sheets. I got mine off Ebay 2 for £10 100% cotton. I also got me bedding set from Ebay (bumper, quilt, wallpaper boarder, curtains and a light shade) £45.
> I've got loads of balnkets too, got some from Asda and some from Matalan x
> 
> RoseRed - :hi: Angel, welcome and congrats hun x
> 
> I've just had jelly and ice cream for my lunch, it was amazing, I've been craving it all week lol. We have absolutely everything for baba now, just waiting on the nursery furniture to be delivered on Saturday. The baby room looks like a bomb has hit it at the moment, boxes and baby stuff everywhere. Once I've got the furniture up and everything sorted out I'll post some pics of everything.
> 
> I was really curious of what child might look like with me and OH both being mixed race. I'm white/black caribbean and he's white/south african but only quarter so he looks pretty white. So for a bit of fun I used one of those baby gererators and here is what we got... lol
> 
> View attachment 410697

Sounding very organized Princess Taz :) must be exciting that you will have the nursery ready very soon. I wish we could start but won't be moving out of our temporary accommodation until 2nd July and still looking for somewhere to live! Have a load of viewings today so fingers crossed we will find something. Love the baby photo- your child is going to look very cute! Xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

Kasey I still don't feel very organised lol, not sure if I have enough clothes or if I've got the right sizes but we're saving some money to get more after baby is here and we know if we have a he or she!

I hope todays search goes well and that you find somewhere very soon, I have everything crossed for you :) x


----------



## kasey c

Thanks Princess Taz- doesn't really help that there is not much on the market and thats even after we have had to up our budget. Just hope we find something soon but the good news is our house in the UK is now let agreed so one less worry! Don't worry too much about clothes- we only bought neutral 0-3 month set x2 as decided we were going to have a big baby (he ended up being 8lbs 11oz) so was quite a good size and what we had bought was perfect. We then bought clothes that were gender specific when he was born- we only bought a few newborn sized clothes but mainly bought 0-3 months. I found mothercare 0-3 massive, Ben didn't really fit the clothes until he was 3 months plus, M&S, Tesco, Asda and Sainsburys are not massive but not too small either, but found Boots, M&Co and Mamas and Papas quite small. Hope that helps xx


----------



## holywoodmum

I've been AWOL sorry!!
Hi Shezza and Angel :)
Alexis, boo to stress leave, but happy 3rd tri! How are you doing now? Apparently they don't go in for birth plans much in Germany, but I'll probably do one anyway, just based on the last two..
Jessy, lovely to have your sister home - and so pleased to hear you and Cora are doing so much better :) Did you tell all your friends when you went out for dinner?
Taz and Charlotte, great news to hit V day (and anyone else who has hit that milestone!)
Jenny, boo to GD - I have to go for GTT next week - I'm not expecting good news either :(
Lynne, hope you got away for your holiday OK - your bump is looking great - and nice pic that James took too!
Kasey, sounds like you're settling in well - and great work on the walking to the waterfall - get your DH our for some more exercise! There's no gas and air in Germany either, so I'm feeling a bit out of a limb about that - but maybe it'll be third time lucky for me to get in the water! Hope your house hunt is going well :)
Mrsine, yay for no GTT and great that your DH got to hear the heartbeat - I might go and dig my doppler out now - it's been a while since I used it!
Miss Malteser, you can buy 60x120 cot sheets in Ikea - that's where got all of ours from - very competitively priced, and available in most countries I would guess! We have 4 cot sheets and barely need that many. Think we had 3 for crib... You could buy one set with bumpers (we never bothered) and then just a two pack of plain white ones to supplement?
Hi Elhaym :wave: I had bad pain in my pubic bone too - I'd definitely recommend physio - talk to your MW, or some maternity hospitals you can self refer... I saw a MW here that specialises in SPD pain and I only saw her twice and feeling so much better - for a quick fix, get yourself some satin type pyjamas - makes turning over in bed SO much easier (Primark, you should be able to get them for about 6 quid - not maternity, but just buy bigger :))
lilysmum, welcome to the two girls club!
Taz, I like the look of your baby photo, I'm going to have a look at that website, is it free?
FG, thanks for updating the front page! If I decide to waver from team yellow I'll let you know!

As for me, well yes AWOL - we had a week in Spain last week - and shock horror, NO INTERNET! I was bereft :winkwink: We had a drama on the way home - the plane hit birds on the runway and wasn't allowed to fly - we queued all afternoon to get rebooked but got an all expenses paid extra night of holiday for our trouble :)
No excuse this week though, just been busy, my German lessons have started, so I'm not hanging round the house in the morning these days... B has had a bit of a rough ride settling in to the creche, but has got better as the week has gone on thankfully.
We got the keys to our new house last night, and I saw it for the first time today - bit scary that I'd never seen the place we'd be living! But it was really good actually - the girls had a great time exploring, and I'm (mostly) looking forward to getting it all sorted out!
Im 26+4 (LMP) or 28+5 (scan), but I won't count myself third tri until 28 weeks by dates, as I'm fairly sure I'll go to 42 weeks, and that's 2/3 of the way through :)
I got asked by the creche lady yesterday am I having twins - erm no!
DH's dad is on his way to help us move this week - driving somewhere in Germany as I type, but unable to give an exact location!
Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## 2boyz1onway

glad you made it back home safely :) I've been kind of AWOL too. It's just work has me working like a dog and by the time I get to check this, I am home and just want to eat and go to bed. :(

oh well.. hope everyone is well :)


----------



## lyndsay49

Well I am officially 3rd tri now cant believe how fast it is going!:happydance:

It's mine and OH 1st wedding anniversary tomorrow so we are off out for a meal tonight. Then hubby is off work next week so he is going to start doing the nursery. :thumbup:

Hope you are all well x


----------



## JellyBeann

My computer screen is broke, so I only come on very rarely now...I can't even think about reading all I've miseed, so hugs, congrats and good lucks to everyone who needs them!

I have SPD (BOOOOOOOO) And it hurts like buggery! Bed is the worst, oh, how I hate bed! :( I used to love bed, but we've had a falling out, and I think he is trying to kill me in my sleep! :cry: He's not doing it very covert though, as he's waking me up every hour and a half! (Good practice for the baby I suppose!)

Apart from my pelvis being floppy I am all okay! My DS was unwell the other day, and he's still not himself, so he's sleeping loads atm, which means sitting down and resting Mr. Floppy Pelvis! thumbup: good times!) 

I have loads of clothes left over from DS, we left his sex a secret too, so have loads of white things, I think about 20 sleepsuits (long legs and arms) and about double that in short ones. All I need to get now really is a few knitted cardies and the such, and my home birth stuff! So think I am pretty much sorted in the clothes department for LO. I need a new cot mattress too, but that's a last minute thing really!


----------



## Shezza84uk

Hi all! 

Been floating around last few days and just feel so crap almost as though morning sickness is back just awful hangover feeling.. meh! 

How is everyone doing? My mum dragged me out yesterday and we saw a movie and got a few bits for my boy. 
Anyone considering co sleeping? I'm trying to find a small cosleeper cot to attach to my bed which is a divan so a bit more difficult to find a suitable one any suggestions? 

Have a great day girlies xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Jellybeann, boo to SPD :( At least you a re getting some rest at the minute, but sorry your son is not well
Shezza, garrr to feeling sick again We won't be co sleeping so I don't know about those side of the bed cots at all...
House moving has started - DH and FIL off in the van and I'm entertaining the girls.


----------



## JellyBeann

We co-sleep, but we just use our bed! We have a bed rail or the cot pushed up against my side, I sleep in the middle and the baby on my side of the bed, I also put a cushion on the wood frame of the bed in case baby rolls onto the wood! We just make sure baby has no duvet near him/her and my pillows are far away too...I have no experience with co-sleeping cots though! (My son weaned out of our bed at about 23 months!)


----------



## kasey c

Just a quick post as off out to sort out leasing of car today. Holywoodmum - welcome back  good luck with the move and unpacking. We have that to look forward to in exactly a month's time - very happy all our possessions are in the U.S and have cleared through customs so they are now being stored until 2nd July. Poor Ben keeps asking when he will get his toys! Found an apartment we loved yesterday- have wait until next week to hear whether our offer has been accepted-so fingers crossed. I am also waiting until 28 weeks to be officially third trimester too! 
Lyndsay- Happy Anniversary for tomorrow- hope you have a lovely day celebrating :) 
Jellybeann sorry to hear about the SPD :(
Shezza- sorry to hear that you feeling rubbish :( hope you feel better soon. Have no idea on co-sleeping cots etc. sorry! 
Hope everyone has a lovely weekend - UK peeps enjoy the double Bank holiday and Jubilee celebrations xxx


----------



## holywoodmum

Kasey that's great you've found a place!


----------



## MommaAlexis

So, FOB hasn't made any effort at all to contact me since I was 8 weeks. (20 bloody weeks ago) I eventually blocked him because I just did not want to hear from him, I had enough going on and it pissed me off knowing he could message me at any time and didn't. Now that I'm not working and have had some time to sort through the issues, I'm thinking of unblocking him. He probably wouldn't even message me if I did, but I don't know. we don't need him, we're doing fine without him and anything he has to say now will only make it worse for him in the long run most likely. So, do I rock the boat a little and let him see me on FB again, or not? Advice?


----------



## holywoodmum

If you can handle the fact that he might not get in touch then I'd say maybe unblock him. If you don't think you can deal with that at the minute, then keep him blocked. If he tried to get in touch now would you want his involvement? How do you think you might feel in two or three years time about him being someone your child sees? If you'd like there to be some presence of him down the line, then now might be a good time to re-open things - it's not like you'll be thinking of getting back together, but his support could be good for both of you when the baby is here...


----------



## MommaAlexis

The issue is, he's abandoned his other two daughters. I'm not really comfortable giving him the chance to do that to my daughter too. Him not replying is why I blocked him in the first place, the silence is more infuriating then a message.


----------



## holywoodmum

In that case - keep him blocked. If he really wants to make the effort then he can come and find you in real life...


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeah, I want either total silence or total commitment from him and will not accept any in between. To teach his daughters who "daddy" is then sign over his rights? NOT going to happen to mine.


----------



## Shezza84uk

JellyBeann said:


> We co-sleep, but we just use our bed! We have a bed rail or the cot pushed up against my side, I sleep in the middle and the baby on my side of the bed, I also put a cushion on the wood frame of the bed in case baby rolls onto the wood! We just make sure baby has no duvet near him/her and my pillows are far away too...I have no experience with co-sleeping cots though! (My son weaned out of our bed at about 23 months!)

Hiya jellybean that's my issue right now my DD is 4 will be 5 soon and she's always slept in my bed since birth but occasionally would sleep in her room when my ex fiance was home which wasn't often as he's a soldier based in Germany mostly... 

Now I've been single since BFP she's pretty settled in my bed and I feel putting her in her room and cosleeping with baby would distress her and she wouldn't understand why the baby would need to be with me as she's also got a speech and language special needs so understanding words or explanation is difficult for her, now her dad isn't around she's pretty much my sidekick and I don't want her feeling replaced so wanted a cosleeper cot on the opposite side for baby and leave DD on the other side of the bed and slowly transition her to her room ( dreading this) hopefully baby will be old enough to stay in the nursery then too so she won't feel replaced/abandoned. 

I'm probably over thinking it but knowing how attached she is to me it isn't going to be easy I'm prepared to share my bed to avoid it lol 


hiya Kacey, hope your new home goes well good luck xx 

Alexis
I think keep him blocked we are in a similar position as my DD and I was abandoned by ex fiancé too.. It's best he stays out of your daughters life because he will most likely hurt her as he did his other 2 and from watching my daughter get distressed from not seeing her father it is heartbreaking! 

It's better to have no father than have a rubbish one x


----------



## Jessy16

Hi everyone! I'm now 24 weeks so Cora is viable :happydance: It's hard to believe we have such little time left before our babies will be here. I'm having an amazing time with my sister and she is enjoying being home and spending time with all of our family. I announced the pregnancy to my closest friends just a few days back and it's safe to say they were very surprized! They're all happy for me and couldn't believe how far along I am. 

Jellybeann, sorry to hear about your SPD. How are you doing since you initially posted about it a few days ago?

Kasey, I hope your offer is accepted and you're able to move both ASAP and without any problems. Keep us updated! How are you finding the US btw? I don't think I'd ever asked. Whoops! :dohh: Is it a lot different to life in the UK?

Alex it may be a hard decision about whether to have FOB in Lara's life or not, but you have to do what is best for the two of you. We're all here to support you with whatever decision you make :hugs:

Oh and just before I head back to class -- I'm happy to announce that my nieces, nephews or niece and nephew are due on February 1st! My SIL had her first sonogram today and she and my brother were very surprized to see two very strong heart beats appearing on the screen! Both babies along with my SIL are doing well. How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## holywoodmum

Happy V day jessy! and how exciting for you SIL!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Holywood - That plane business sounds scary, don't think I'd of wanted to get back on a plane if that happened to me lol. I'm glad you like the new house and that you're all settling in well, hope you enjoy your German lessons :) xx

Lyndsay - Yay for 3rd Tri and hope you and hubby had a lovely universality xx 

JellyBeann - Sorry to hear about the SPD, it seems quite a few people are suffering with it. I hope it gets sorted for you, I can't imagine falling out with my bed :cry: I'd love a home birth too but my consultants won't sign me off for midwife only left care until my 36 appointment and my OH is against the idea with it being our 1st. I was there at my SIL's home birth and it was so relaxed and peaceful xx

Shezza - Hope you're feeling better now, stupid morning sickness! I haven't even thought about co-sleeping so I'm not any help sorry lol xx

Kasey - Yay for finding the apartment, I'm keeping everything crossed for your offer being accepted :) xx

Jessy - Happy V day :) and congrats to your brother and SIL, wow twins! xx

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## kateKate

Hi Yummy Mummies to be :)

I'm so sorry I never get on. I read the last couple of pages but impossible to catch up on weeks worth of posts lol

Only two days till I start third tri which is great. This trimester has gone really quickly for me and it's been a nice one. The last few days I've been floored with tiredness. Hoping it passes. Only another four weeks of work and then I'm off most of July and August before bump arrives :)

Starting to think about the birth and all that goes with it. Lots to get ready this summer too for baby bump. It's hard to imagine another baby here when for 11 months I've been looking after my baby girl. But I'm really looking forward to us being a four. 

My sister is pregnant with her second too. Only 4 months between our second two so it's nice to chat to her about everything. 

Hope you're all doing well. It'll be September in no time :)


----------



## lynne192

That's us back from our holiday, it was the worst time every, coming back i am no longer able to walk very well at all, DS is pretty much ill as hell has an absess on his tooth (long story but his dentist has been witholding sending referal to dental hospital for months) and OH and myself just tired and pissed off weather was awful, journey was awful whole thing was not good james has a friend down there who he plays with the whole time she was in our house and we sended up baby sitting for her the 4 days we were there, this morning my DS went to her house (next dooe) to play while we cleaned the house before we left and i went out to load the car only to find that said little girl and my Ds were sitting in her mum's car with the keys and such he's not allowed out without adult supervision as he has some delayed development he is only 4 so shouldn't be in a car alone with another 4 year old personally i think the parents need a good kick up the arse so i am little upset about that too... we wanted to come back early but back home now long story but its not been great and i have actually cancelled our summer holiday after this, i am only 24weeks 4days and i'm already to heavy to be travelling i feel personally so summer at home for us me thinks...

anyways sorry for rant how is everyone else ?


----------



## 2boyz1onway

Sorry to hear about your holiday Lynne.. I do hope things get better for you!!

Sorry all that I haven't posted in here lately.. just been busy with work and of course taking day by day with this LO who kicks constantly. lol. I hardly sleep anymore b/c he hates me laying down in any position. :( only time I get relief is standing up, but then I feel so heavy standing up that I have to sit down, ughhh. only 15 more weeks to go.. whew.. I think I can do it :):)

hope all is well with everyone :)


----------



## lynne192

omg love your tag under your name sooo cute :D 

don't worry just was too much for us all, holidays and pregnant don't mix for us lol....


our little miss is very active too hun he's always bouncing around other than when i stand and rock her lol :D luckily she has sleeping periods too thank goodness hope that shows when she's here :D


----------



## 2boyz1onway

Thanks!! I had it done by Whisper of hope in the siggy shop here on BnB. Gosh do I know about vacations and pregnancy. Already a mini one, but OH wants to go to the beach for a few days and take my boys to see the sites. I'm like WHAT?? Guess he doesn't understand.. oh well.. lol.

I am hoping that he has good sleeping patterns when he's here.. lol. if not oh well, I'll nap when he does. I got lucky with my first son, he was 1 week old when he started sleeping all night, and my 2nd son he was 8 weeks old when he started sleeping through the night. Just hope this one does too.


----------



## lynne192

its lovely hun :D

yeah i think boys are good sleeper, DS was sleepnig 8pm - 8am when he was 8weeks old never forget that was really lucky, he couldn't sleep in same room as me though so had to have his own room and had to be silent and dark, hope baby doesn't expect that as she'll be sharing room with us it might be dark (just bought blackout blinds for whole house) but doubt with DS that it will be at all quiet lol :D be luckily as DS starts school month before DD is due :D


----------



## lilysmum2

Hi girls. I just got to wondering, have we got a name (think i heard it was september stars) and also have we got a team image? 
When i was pregnant last time with my DD i was due in july and we were called

July jellybeans or something like that and we had a image that all july mummies had on their siggy.....July with loads of jelly beans around it.


Just a thought!! xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Taz, personally a homebirth wouldn't be for me - could you go to a nice quite mw centre as a compromise?
Katekate, hi :) can't imagine having two LOs so close together - I guess it'll be hard to start with but lovely when they're a bit older
Lynne, sorry your holiday was so rubbish - I have to say I think I was v lucky to enjoy our trip to Spain as much as I did! Maybe things will be more settled now you're home. Is it SPD you've got?
2boyz, have you tried any relaxation CDs to get you off to sleep? THere's a nice birth preparation one for free on free-hypnosisdownloads.com that I've been using - I rarely get past the first 10 minutes!
lilysmum, floridagirl did a badge for us - I think you can get it from the first post, or it's in my siggy :)

as for me, I think I've got food poisoning :( started puking yesterday evening. It was too weird, could feel baby moving, and couldn't tell if cramps were from that or imminent D and V. Haven't been sick for over 12 hours. But I'm super paranoid. Can't eat anything, so ended up nearly fainting collecting C from school. Think im going to have to cancel my appointment this evening, was so looking forward to a wee scan to see if bubs still breech :(


----------



## Jessy16

I think there are a couple of groups called September Stars, or something similar to that anyway. There's a 'due in September' image on the front page which some people are using :thumbup:

Tomorrow the class of 2012 at my school graduate. It should be a pretty exciting day. I'm due to graduate next year, but because I'll be taking time out of school for Cora, I don't know what'll happen as far as that goes.

I still can't believe my SIL is having twins! In case you don't read my journal, their names will be Joshua Brian (he'll technically be Joshua Brian Jr, as my brother is Joshua Brian) and Evan Elijah, Abigail Kathryn and Juliet Danielle or Joshua Brian and Abigail Kathryn :cloud9:


----------



## mummyb1

Hiya ladies I have posted in here before but for some reason wasn't getting any notifications from it anymore so I thought I would introduce myself again I'm Ashlie 18 and 27 weeks pregnant with our little girl Laila Rose due on the 5th September :D 

I hope everyone's pregnancy is going well, I was just wondering has anyone thought about when they will be getting thier hospital bag sorted? I have been thinking about it recently but not to sure when to make a start :flower:


----------



## Jessy16

Welcome Ashlie :wave:

I will probably pack my bag around 27/28 weeks, definitely towards the start of third tri and no later than 30 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## mummyb1

Aww thank you for replying :) 

I think I will start getting bits sorted in the next few weeks as I'd rather have it done early sat there waiting than have a mad rush early hours of the morning haha


----------



## MommaAlexis

I guess I should do that soon! Oops!


----------



## Jessy16

It's always better to be prepared, right? That way you don't need to worry about getting it done and there's always time to change things if necessary, such as clothing which may be dependent on the weather.

I have an ultrasound coming up, it's on Monday, I guess I forgot to say that in my previous posts. I should get my SIL to join BnB, though when I told her about it previously (prior to her pregnancy, just in general conversation), she seemed weirded out by it. I think her dates are off because of they heard the heartbeats so early but obviously I am no professional :haha:


----------



## 2boyz1onway

mummyb1 said:


> Hiya ladies I have posted in here before but for some reason wasn't getting any notifications from it anymore so I thought I would introduce myself again I'm Ashlie 18 and 27 weeks pregnant with our little girl Laila Rose due on the 5th September :D
> 
> I hope everyone's pregnancy is going well, I was just wondering has anyone thought about when they will be getting thier hospital bag sorted? I have been thinking about it recently but not to sure when to make a start :flower:



hey there ladybug!! welcome to the september mommies :happydance: ... sorry I didn't write back, my laptop here at work, seems to only work half the time and only let certain things pop up and then blocks them, grr.. I have a work order scheduled for Friday, so hopefully this thing will be taken care of..

how's lil miss Laila???? :hugs:


----------



## mummyb1

2boyz1onway said:


> mummyb1 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya ladies I have posted in here before but for some reason wasn't getting any notifications from it anymore so I thought I would introduce myself again I'm Ashlie 18 and 27 weeks pregnant with our little girl Laila Rose due on the 5th September :D
> 
> I hope everyone's pregnancy is going well, I was just wondering has anyone thought about when they will be getting thier hospital bag sorted? I have been thinking about it recently but not to sure when to make a start :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> hey there ladybug!! welcome to the september mommies :happydance: ... sorry I didn't write back, my laptop here at work, seems to only work half the time and only let certain things pop up and then blocks them, grr.. I have a work order scheduled for Friday, so hopefully this thing will be taken care of..
> 
> how's lil miss Laila???? :hugs:Click to expand...

Hiya chick! thank you I managed to find it again :happydance: oh that's okay I know how annoying these work computers/laptops can be haha I hope you manage to get it fixed if not then we can always chat on here now that I have found it again :D 

Laila is doing well thank you she's been really active over the last few days I feel as if she is trying to escape! we have our 4d scan on the 16th which I am soo excited for I have been counting down the days like a big kid at christmas haha how's little Lucas? I hope your both well :hugs: x


----------



## holywoodmum

Hi Ashley,
I am moving house at the minute, so I guess it'll be a good few weeks before I start to think about a hospital bag at all! I'm about 28 weeks now (scan/LMP dates are different) so I think in about a month I'll get on to it once the moving is over - there's plenty more for me to sort out before then!


----------



## Elhaym

Hi Ashlie, welcome again haha :hi:

I start ML pretty early, as I've got about 3 weeks holiday to take beforehand, so I'll be off from about 32 weeks. So I'm planning on starting the hospital bag then. Can't believe it's time to start thinking about these things! Had my 24 week appointment yesterday, everything fine, fundal height 25cm :thumbup: she asked me to start thinking about which birth centre I wanted to use and said I should go look round them soon! :wacko:


----------



## Charlotteee

Elhaym blackburn birth centre is open to look around on Sundays at 2pm. I think that's when I went lol. It is lovely in there though. I really want to give birth there. Ooooh if you go there I wonder if our paths will cross hehe.

Is everyone doing a birth plan? I've done one but I feel a bit silly xx


----------



## MommaAlexis

My hospital says they'd rather you just do a ton of research then have a set birth plan. Like research the pros/cons of the meds but not have a set plan in mind in case it goes wrong. She was all impressed with how much I knew already lol!


----------



## mummyb1

holywoodmum said:


> Hi Ashley,
> I am moving house at the minute, so I guess it'll be a good few weeks before I start to think about a hospital bag at all! I'm about 28 weeks now (scan/LMP dates are different) so I think in about a month I'll get on to it once the moving is over - there's plenty more for me to sort out before then!

Hiya :)
Oh good luck with your move I hope all is going well yeah you have alot going on with your move so I am sure your hospital bag can wait, that can give you something a little less hectic to sort out after the move :flow:



Elhaym said:


> Hi Ashlie, welcome again haha :hi:
> 
> I start ML pretty early, as I've got about 3 weeks holiday to take beforehand, so I'll be off from about 32 weeks. So I'm planning on starting the hospital bag then. Can't believe it's time to start thinking about these things! Had my 24 week appointment yesterday, everything fine, fundal height 25cm :thumbup: she asked me to start thinking about which birth centre I wanted to use and said I should go look round them soon! :wacko:

Hello again :haha: and thank you 
Really that's good so you will be able to take your time and get everything sorted in good time, I know tell me about it! I only just thought about doing mine as I am house sitting for a friend in mid July for 3 weeks so I thought I best have that ready in the car just incase. I am glad that everything went well at your appointment and that your LO is measuring well :) that's crazy but exciting viewing the birthing centres! I just can't believe how quickly it's coming around :flower:


----------



## kasey c

Welcome Ashlie :) I probably won't plan to pack my hospital bag until 34 weeks although last time I think I only officially finished packing my bag at 41 weeks - maybe that's why I went overdue! Definitely will take less stuff this time - I seemed to have everything bar the kitchen sink! 
Lynne - welcome back- sorry to hear your holiday wasn't very relaxing and weather was rubbish. 
Lucy- hope you are feeling better, I am feeling much better today - so don't think I had food poisoning, think it was hormonal and pregnancy related. 
Jessy- good luck for the scan next Monday and congrats to your SIL on expecting twins -very exciting! Glad all seems to be going well with her pregnancy do far.
Just a bit of an update from me, we have had the offer accepted on our rental property so just finalizing contracts, OH's company has to write some kind of guarantee as we have no credit history in the US but if all goes to plan we will have the keys to our new home on the 25th June and all our furniture and possessions will come on the 2nd July :) thanks everyone for having your fingers crossed for us - much appreciated! Jessy- thanks for asking - we are still getting used to life in the US but getting there. Ben and I are meeting some other stay at home mums and children next week so will be nice for us both to meet people. Can be a bit lonely here but it's great having skype to catch up with our families. We are doing lots of walking everyday which is great and going to head off to the beach in a bit :) I have finally got a OB - first appointment is not until 18th June. Been reading about the hospital I'm planning to give birth in and not really sure I want to go there. I just feel that they will try and thrust medication on me and I would prefer to go as natural as possible. Have found a lovely birth centre about 45 mins away which I think would suit me better but worried it's too far and that depending on when I went into labour could be an issue especially if it's during rush hour! Decisions... Xxx


----------



## Shezza84uk

Hi all can't believe I'm thinking about hospital bags I can't remember when I packed my last one.. I need to look into to it do you need different things if it's a csection or pretty much the same? One thing I'll say is take lots of maternity sani towels I found I bled so heavy I went through lots x


----------



## 2boyz1onway

mummyb1 said:


> 2boyz1onway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyb1 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya ladies I have posted in here before but for some reason wasn't getting any notifications from it anymore so I thought I would introduce myself again I'm Ashlie 18 and 27 weeks pregnant with our little girl Laila Rose due on the 5th September :D
> 
> I hope everyone's pregnancy is going well, I was just wondering has anyone thought about when they will be getting thier hospital bag sorted? I have been thinking about it recently but not to sure when to make a start :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> hey there ladybug!! welcome to the september mommies :happydance: ... sorry I didn't write back, my laptop here at work, seems to only work half the time and only let certain things pop up and then blocks them, grr.. I have a work order scheduled for Friday, so hopefully this thing will be taken care of..
> 
> how's lil miss Laila???? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya chick! thank you I managed to find it again :happydance: oh that's okay I know how annoying these work computers/laptops can be haha I hope you manage to get it fixed if not then we can always chat on here now that I have found it again :D
> 
> Laila is doing well thank you she's been really active over the last few days I feel as if she is trying to escape! we have our 4d scan on the 16th which I am soo excited for I have been counting down the days like a big kid at christmas haha how's little Lucas? I hope your both well :hugs: xClick to expand...



We are hanging in there!! Had my drs apt yesterday and due to the contractions I had been having wanted to be checked to make sure I wasn't dilating. With my 2nd son, I started having what I thought were braxton hicks around 21 weeks and thought nothing of it. They continued on everyday off an on for the next 7 weeks, then found out I was 50% effaced and already 1 cm dilated. I was soo scared, but after being put on bedrest, he hung in there until my c-section date. NOWWWW... with this one.. started having the same thing all over again, contractions that I know are braxton hicks, but wanted to have the dr check. Thank god my cervix is still closed and long.. so we are ok for now, but my drs apts are every 2 weeks and I am on a cervical check at every apt. can be irritating I know, but hey atleast they are being proactive.. Lucas is having his own dance party in there. He moves contantly!! Last night good lord, it was so bad that i was almost in tears because it hurts at times. Then it felt like TMI - like a hot poker was stuck up there, it was a pain that would not go away. Luckily it did, but got me a little worried and then hubby leans over in bed and lays his head on my belly, kisses it, rubs and says " Lucas this is daddy, stop hurting momma, come on baby, I love you".. oh I just melted and Lucas calmed down, guess he liked his daddy's voice.. too cute i know..hehe.. 

well now that I've written a novel, lol.. glad to see that your ok, and hope everyone else on here is doing well. :hugs: to everyone :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

I feel like I'm running out of time lol!! I have to make like sixty billion appointments this month and have my application for the university in by next week and ahhh. My family's going to be here like mid august, I have prenatal courses all through july. Lol stress leave has been stressful!! I'm glad I'm off work though, could not have done this all while working as they don't give me days off


----------



## mummyb1

2boyz1onway said:


> mummyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2boyz1onway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyb1 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya ladies I have posted in here before but for some reason wasn't getting any notifications from it anymore so I thought I would introduce myself again I'm Ashlie 18 and 27 weeks pregnant with our little girl Laila Rose due on the 5th September :D
> 
> I hope everyone's pregnancy is going well, I was just wondering has anyone thought about when they will be getting thier hospital bag sorted? I have been thinking about it recently but not to sure when to make a start :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> hey there ladybug!! welcome to the september mommies :happydance: ... sorry I didn't write back, my laptop here at work, seems to only work half the time and only let certain things pop up and then blocks them, grr.. I have a work order scheduled for Friday, so hopefully this thing will be taken care of..
> 
> how's lil miss Laila???? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya chick! thank you I managed to find it again :happydance: oh that's okay I know how annoying these work computers/laptops can be haha I hope you manage to get it fixed if not then we can always chat on here now that I have found it again :D
> 
> Laila is doing well thank you she's been really active over the last few days I feel as if she is trying to escape! we have our 4d scan on the 16th which I am soo excited for I have been counting down the days like a big kid at christmas haha how's little Lucas? I hope your both well :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are hanging in there!! Had my drs apt yesterday and due to the contractions I had been having wanted to be checked to make sure I wasn't dilating. With my 2nd son, I started having what I thought were braxton hicks around 21 weeks and thought nothing of it. They continued on everyday off an on for the next 7 weeks, then found out I was 50% effaced and already 1 cm dilated. I was soo scared, but after being put on bedrest, he hung in there until my c-section date. NOWWWW... with this one.. started having the same thing all over again, contractions that I know are braxton hicks, but wanted to have the dr check. Thank god my cervix is still closed and long.. so we are ok for now, but my drs apts are every 2 weeks and I am on a cervical check at every apt. can be irritating I know, but hey atleast they are being proactive.. Lucas is having his own dance party in there. He moves contantly!! Last night good lord, it was so bad that i was almost in tears because it hurts at times. Then it felt like TMI - like a hot poker was stuck up there, it was a pain that would not go away. Luckily it did, but got me a little worried and then hubby leans over in bed and lays his head on my belly, kisses it, rubs and says " Lucas this is daddy, stop hurting momma, come on baby, I love you".. oh I just melted and Lucas calmed down, guess he liked his daddy's voice.. too cute i know..hehe..
> 
> well now that I've written a novel, lol.. glad to see that your ok, and hope everyone else on here is doing well. :hugs: to everyone :)Click to expand...

Good I am glad that your both okay and that little Lucas doesn't have any plans of making an early entrance :) I can imagine how worried you must have been having been in a simular situation previous pregnancy it's good that they are making sure everything is okay, that would put my mind at rest a bit knowing there keeping on top of things even though it can be quite a pain up and down the hospital all the time but as you say at least they are keeping a close eye on everything. Haha is he having a rave in there again Laila has been very simular the passed few days very very active also a few people have commented today how low she is which I noticed myself this morning but didn't think to much of it as I know babies change positions all the time but I am really hoping that she is not looking for an escape route already :nope:

That is soooo cute that he listend to his daddy! that just really is to cute I hope he keeps it up and stops beating you so much as they are not the most gentle movements now as our LO are getting bigger and stronger :hugs:


----------



## 2boyz1onway

I know right!! As I sit here typing, he's all over the place. but yea when hubby said that...ughh.. if i wasn't in so much pain, i'd probably would have cried .. hehe.. 

We went shopping for him last night and got really good deals on things. my mom met us there at the store, and then as we were getting ready to leave, she had the guy bring out this baby swing and said for hubby to put it in his truck and take it home. I'm like what??? my mom went and bought a cradle swing and didn't tell me. I mean I love my mom buying things for her grandson, but I'm the type of person that I want to buy them myself that I work hard for the money to be able to buy it. I not mad at her, just wished she wouldn't have. it was a nice jesture :).

and now my sister calls me and says that she has another dresser at her house that she doesn't use and wants to give it to me for baby Lucas since we needed one. I was shocked and excited!! atleast the big things we need are slowly being marked off my to do list.. whew.. thank god!


----------



## lynne192

hey i am finally back again, ended up in hopsital yesterday with contraction like pains and with my history of preterm labour they had to keep an eye on me :cry: wasn't fun didn't really get any answers either but now home on bed rest. I am 25weeks today also so thats good news baby is going well was just my body having a hissy fit more than likely.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Yay into double figures, only 99 days to go :))

Lynne - Glad your home now, hope you feel better xx


----------



## MommaAlexis

79 days to goooo


----------



## Jessy16

Yay 25 weeks! :happydance: I have officially finished school for the summer and probably for the next 14 months or so.

Next week I am doing a lot of birthday things with my sister. My birthday isn't until the 30th but we're actually out of town for it so I am celebrating it a little earlier so I can spend time with my friends, plus enjoy my day. Apparently she has a busy week planned and I'm not feeling too good anyway, so who knows what we'll end up doing.


----------



## lynne192

woohooo jessy welcome to 25weeks xq


----------



## lynne192

thanks princesstaz nice to be home still not up to my best but need to get rest more than anything.


----------



## Diamonddust

I never in a million years thought I'd be posting here after my loss in Jan! But I wanted to share it with the people I was talking to back then and obviously I still keep up to date on all of your pregnancies, I got my BFP! I'm due valentines day 2013! I'm so pleased and just wanted to tell you all xxxxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Congratulations hun xx


----------



## Shezza84uk

Hey ladies how are you all? Congratulations diamonddust you will be having a special valentines next year! Great all is well Lynn did they say they would check you weekly or fortnightly to keep an eye on threatened labour? 

I need some serious motivation I'm just so exhausted all the time zzzzz have a great Sunday girls x


----------



## lyndsay49

Congratulations Diamonddust, happy and healthy 9 months to you!

Im sooo tired all the time too when I wake up in the morning the first thing I do is think what time I can sneak a nap in :sleep: 

Not sleeping too well though got lots of pain in my arms at the moment. On the plus side i've got 2 weeks off work and my 3D scan on Tuesday!!


----------



## Charlotteee

Has anyone been getting leg cramps at night xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

Congratulations diamondust, so happy for you :)

26 weeks today, yay :happydance:

I'm feeling shattered all the time too, I sleep way more than I used to xx


----------



## kasey c

Diamonddust said:


> I never in a million years thought I'd be posting here after my loss in Jan! But I wanted to share it with the people I was talking to back then and obviously I still keep up to date on all of your pregnancies, I got my BFP! I'm due valentines day 2013! I'm so pleased and just wanted to tell you all xxxxx

Many congratulations Diamonddust! Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months of pregnancy :happydance: xxx


----------



## kasey c

Charlotteee said:


> Has anyone been getting leg cramps at night xx

Yes but mine tend to be first thing in the morning - have to get OH to rub my legs for me. I had them when I was pregnant with Ben around the same point.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I hope not!! Good so far


----------



## kasey c

Jessy16 said:


> Yay 25 weeks! :happydance: I have officially finished school for the summer and probably for the next 14 months or so.
> 
> Next week I am doing a lot of birthday things with my sister. My birthday isn't until the 30th but we're actually out of town for it so I am celebrating it a little earlier so I can spend time with my friends, plus enjoy my day. Apparently she has a busy week planned and I'm not feeling too good anyway, so who knows what we'll end up doing.

Happy 25 weeks Jessy.  yay to finishing school :) hope the Birthday celebrations go well and you feel better for them. Hope your scan goes well for you tomorrow xxx


----------



## kasey c

Lynne- Happy 25 weeks for last week! Sorry to hear about your stay in hospital and hope you are getting lots of relaxation time in.


----------



## kasey c

Feeling heavily pregnant today- achy hips, back and ankles, had lots of Braxton hicks last night and little man was kicking me to pieces. I don't think he ever sleeps he is just continually kicking or repositioning himself! Hope everyone is good and having nice weekends xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Congrats on your rainbow Diamonddust! Wishing you all the best :flower:

I do get leg cramps, and I have to get out of bed and put my foot flat on the floor - but with my groin pain if I get out of bed too fast it really hurts! I'm like a turtle on it's back :haha:

Kasey mine is really active too. Kicks all over the place and my belly moves like something out of Alien! Don't think I've had any BH yet, but then I don't know what they feel like, haha. 

happy 25 weeks Jessy, I'm there tomorrow! 12 weeks till full term, madness!

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend. I'm back at work tomorrow after a week off and really can't be bothered :( going out for something to eat soon with my dad, sister and her kids which will be nice. Then relaxing for rest of day! x


----------



## kissyfacelala

Diamonddust said:


> I never in a million years thought I'd be posting here after my loss in Jan! But I wanted to share it with the people I was talking to back then and obviously I still keep up to date on all of your pregnancies, I got my BFP! I'm due valentines day 2013! I'm so pleased and just wanted to tell you all xxxxx

that is soooooooooooo awesome! very very happy for you! wishing you happy and healthy in 9 months!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lynne192

huge congratulations Diamonddust got everything crossed for you xxx

charlotte i get terrible leg cramps most nights have to get up and walk them off as they are sooo painful but just need to keep and eye on them apparently its caused by lack of magnezium. 

happy 25weeks tomorrow natalie :D sorry your back at work :(

i am just up for my dinner might go back to bed soon be lucky if i have been up for more than 2hours today lol but getting DS back tomorrow....

on another note i am stomped on what to get james for his 5th birthday....

also no idea what to get OH for fathers day thinking about this:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/22086967...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Shezza84uk

I think thats a great gift, although im single and FOB is an arse ive got him a heat reveal cup and a card from moon pig figured being civil is best and he always get me something for mothers day from DD.. 

Im wishing my life away I am so ready to stop working right now im literally counting down the days.


----------



## lynne192

best to be civil, this is OH's first child but DS calls him daddy and knows no different so need to get him few things but thought the top was funny


----------



## Shezza84uk

lynne192 said:


> best to be civil, this is OH's first child but DS calls him daddy and knows no different so need to get him few things but thought the top was funny

Aww he's already a daddy, he will love his gift it takes so much more than DNA to be a dad and he's already doing a great job x


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## 2boyz1onway

I wish I could take maternity leave this early... :( don't have enough time to..

There would be so many things I could do with my boys being out of school.. everyday they ask me " mommy do you really have to go to work".. :( they know how to make my heart melt. i wish i could stay at home with them, but of course you gotta work ya know...

I'd go to the park, movies, shopping(they love buying things).. the list goes on and on. I more than likely will not take maternity leave until the day before I go in for my c-section, then its 6-8 weeks off. :)


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## Jessy16

Very quickly coming online to say hi! Scan went well and she is now measuring at 21 weeks exactly. I am improving too but still anemic, though nothing to worry about thankfully. I am going to the spa tomorrow with my sister for a birthday treat and I´ll be having one of their pregnancy massages -- I´m very excited! :D

I hope you´re all doing well, congratulations on the pregnancy diamonddust!


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## 2boyz1onway

lynne192 said:


> oh wow 6 weeks that crap hun in uk you can get alot more paid maternity leave, not sure mine counts because i gave up work completely until wee one is 1year old so lol


I actually can take up to 12 weeks if I want to. But my work does not offer paid maternity leave. So it will be up to my sick time and paid time off. I am only going to take 6 weeks because I can't afford to stay out more than that.

oh well.. its ok.. I wish things here in the USA were different.


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## Charlotteee

Men in UK can now take a proportion of the woman's maternity leave if she goes back to work, so I could take 6 months and OH could take 6 months. It's for if the woman is the main breadwinner x


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Being single means I get mat leave then parental, so I get a year off.


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## lyndsay49

I officially start my maternity leave 5th August but I have 2 1/2 weeks holiday before so last day will be 17th July!! 

It's better for my hubby to just put holiday days in when babies born has they don't get paid very much paternity pay. Has for sharing mat leave NO WAY I hate my job cant wait for a year off, im already dreading going back!


----------



## Charlotteee

My OH has also took 2 weeks leave instead of Paternity pay as paternity pay would only just cover the mortgage x


----------



## PrincessTaz

My maternity leave starts exactly on my due date, couldn't really afford to take it any earlier. I'm very jealous of all you ladies starting soon! I do have 3 weeks holiday already booked so I am hoping that they will let me change the dates and take all 3 weeks before my maternity leave, it just depends if they can change my shifts :)

Hope all you lovely ladies are well and blooming :flower:


----------



## Elhaym

I finish work 6 weeks on Friday, cannot bloody wait :happydance: starting actual ML at 35 weeks but 3 weeks hol to take before that.


----------



## 2boyz1onway

Hi all.. been busy lately and wanted to post some things and get your opinions. You will see that there are 2 outfits that hubby and I are contemplating bring him baby in. Which one do you gals like?? His crib and swing are ready.. i love just love them.:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







outfits.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 10









IMAG0009.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 7









IMAG0010.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## PrincessTaz

Aww I love all of them 2boyz. I think I'd chose the pale blue outfit to come home in, it's adorable :)

I'm struggling on what to pick for baby to wear home because you never know what the weather will be like in September in the UK, sometimes it's still like summer with temps up in the 25°c or I could be absolutely freezing! :shrug:


----------



## 2boyz1onway

Thanks :):)

I hear ya about the weather. September here can be tricky.. one year its cold as you know what, and last september it was still in the 70's / 80's and didnt cool off til November. I haven't picked out something warm yet to bring him home b/c I'm waiting to see what it will be like.. of course im a female, I will probably change my mind a million times before then, hehe. It's hard to believe that the crib in the picture is 9 years old. It was my oldest son's crib and then passed down to my youngest son, and now being passed down to the new LO. :) oh how time flies.


----------



## lyndsay49

Had my 4D scan and here is my little man! They estimated he would weigh 7pound 12oz at birth give or take. It was an amazing experience
 



Attached Files:







0612150921_20.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## Kra

.


----------



## 2boyz1onway

lynne192 said:


> lovely pictures lyndsay49 such a beautiful baby :D
> 
> and lovely items 2boyz1onway love the set up of the cot and also cute swing i am still trying to get bedding for my cotbed but going to use our moses baskets for a while.



Thanks :):):)

I had thought using a bassinet instead of a crib too for the first few months, but figured since I was having a csection and based on my experience in the past, the bassinet will stay in the living room and when in bed, put the baby in the crib since the crib is in my room to make it easier on me from getting up and down so much.

I can't wait to see what you all have picked out for your LO.. :happydance:


----------



## Diamonddust

2boyz1onway said:


> Hi all.. been busy lately and wanted to post some things and get your opinions. You will see that there are 2 outfits that hubby and I are contemplating bring him baby in. Which one do you gals like?? His crib and swing are ready.. i love just love them.:happydance:

I love the lion outfit, totally adorable!!! and his cot just looks perfect! not long now :baby:


----------



## 2boyz1onway

Thanx diamond.. :):)

I know right!! everyone keeps telling me that I still have a long way to go to get to september, but I tell them 13 1\2 weeks until my c-section date really isn't that long away.. it will be september before we know it!! I can't wait though.. I wanna see my baby and kiss his widdle face off..lol..


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeah people are like, oh its so far away! I'm like, are you JOKING that is SO SOON!


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## holywoodmum

Just catching up (6 pages) will post properly soon!


----------



## 2boyz1onway

wow.. time is flying.. 25 weeks today.. never thought when I found out I was pregnant that we would have made it to 25 weeks. Had loads of complications in the begining.. luckily this LO is as stubborn as I am and is hanging in there :)


----------



## kasey c

Happy 25 weeks 2boyz :) I love the beige lion outfit for little man to come home in :) the cot and swing look great too. Counting down the days until we move into our new home so I can get out all the baby stuff - wash and iron it before our little baby arrives! 
Welcome Kra and congratulations on your baby girl!
Xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Kate, :happydance: you got the place you wanted to rent! I think DH's work had to underwrite our first rental in Germany too for the same reason... hope the moving goes well - have you got long to get out of your temporary place, a bit of an overlap? I'd go with the birthing centre if you feel happier with that - presumably if it all went tits up and you had to make a dash for the hospital then they wouldn't turn you away?
Lynne, poor you in hospital again, hope you're getting some rest now you're off work - as for summer holiday plans, I don't know really - are there any summer schemes he could go to for mornings? I know it can be so hard to fill up whole days... I like the fahter's day t-shirt :) I went to lots of matinees at the cinema on maternity leave
Diamonddust, how lovely to see you back here with such great news, contratulations!
Shezza, I'm with you on the tiredness... my get up and go has gone...
Charlotte, I've been getting leg cramps in the last week - bananas, and plenty of water...
Elhaym, happy 25 weeks (belatedly) hope work was OK!
Jessy, glad your scan went well, and Cora doing well - I'm sure your spa day will be lush - what a great present!
2boyz, your baby kit looks great :)
Lyndsay, I thought I'd love having a year off, but by the end I was ready to go back... Your scan is great!
Taz, I had my mat leave start on due date last time, but only cos I'd had a month of summer holiday from school off first! Don't beast yourself - take it sick if you have to...
Kra, hi :wave: congratulations on your pregnancy!

As for me, AWOL again, no internet in the house, so I have the 3G on my phone and my laptop connected - it's miserably slow, but unlimited...
Doing OK here, had our first house guests at the weekend, 2 days after we moved in! THere's only certain people you could invite in to that sort of chaos!


----------



## 2boyz1onway

Thanks Kasey!!

I like the lion outfit as well, but hubby is liking the blue one. I bet you can't wait to get your things staightened out. I know I was finally happy that we got most of it done. I am such a procrastinator that I would have not gotten it done and would have forced myself at the last minute and porbably end up hurting myself, lol.


----------



## mumsince2010

so its been a few weeks since i last posted. HELLO EVERYONE!!

when i last posted, i was having complications where the drs where considering terminating my pregnancy at 20 weeks. :(

well im happy to say that is no longer being considered :) im 25 weeks and hopefully my baby girl will arrive in 15 weeks (maybe 13) she is measuring spot on if not better! hope you are all well... ive tried to catch up on all the posts ive missed.... welcome to all the new mummies!! 

to everyone experiancing problems :hug: im positive it will all work out!
JESSY- congrats to your SIL! twins WOW i'd love twins!!

oh and i've also been demoted (promoted?) to a single mother, once again YAY im just going to stick to thinking about my son and growing daughter. they are my first priority and top concern.


----------



## Elhaym

Mumsince2010 that is fantastic news :happydance: I was wondering how you were getting on, I'm so pleased your little lady is ok!

Onwards and upwards! x


----------



## kasey c

Ecstatic to hear your good news Mumsince2010 - my husband and I have both been thinking of you and so glad all has turned out well for you and your little girl :happydance: sending you big hugs and wishing you a very happy and healthy rest of pregnancy xxxx


----------



## kasey c

holywoodmum said:


> Kate, :happydance: you got the place you wanted to rent! I think DH's work had to underwrite our first rental in Germany too for the same reason... hope the moving goes well - have you got long to get out of your temporary place, a bit of an overlap? I'd go with the birthing centre if you feel happier with that - presumably if it all went tits up and you had to make a dash for the hospital then they wouldn't turn you away?
> Lynne, poor you in hospital again, hope you're getting some rest now you're off work - as for summer holiday plans, I don't know really - are there any summer schemes he could go to for mornings? I know it can be so hard to fill up whole days... I like the fahter's day t-shirt :) I went to lots of matinees at the cinema on maternity leave
> Diamonddust, how lovely to see you back here with such great news, contratulations!
> Shezza, I'm with you on the tiredness... my get up and go has gone...
> Charlotte, I've been getting leg cramps in the last week - bananas, and plenty of water...
> Elhaym, happy 25 weeks (belatedly) hope work was OK!
> Jessy, glad your scan went well, and Cora doing well - I'm sure your spa day will be lush - what a great present!
> 2boyz, your baby kit looks great :)
> Lyndsay, I thought I'd love having a year off, but by the end I was ready to go back... Your scan is great!
> Taz, I had my mat leave start on due date last time, but only cos I'd had a month of summer holiday from school off first! Don't beast yourself - take it sick if you have to...
> Kra, hi :wave: congratulations on your pregnancy!
> 
> As for me, AWOL again, no internet in the house, so I have the 3G on my phone and my laptop connected - it's miserably slow, but unlimited...
> Doing OK here, had our first house guests at the weekend, 2 days after we moved in! THere's only certain people you could invite in to that sort of chaos!

Lucy- you were to brave have house- guests on your 1st weekend in property- my MIL and BIL are visiting from the 16-23 July so we have a fortnight to get house ready before they arrive.
Thanks- we got our contract back signed so it has all gone through and the house is ours for the next two years. We get the keys next Saturday but the removals are not bringing our stuff until 2nd July. However, OH is busy trying to get through to the manager of the removals company in the UK to try and get the US company to move on their dates so we can get our things a bit earlier- fingers crossed! It been a bit of a stressful week with our own house in the UK - the people who were meant to be moving in on this coming Monday suddenly turned round and said they had a cat and would not pay any deposit - our letting agent basically told us to not proceed with these people so we haven't. The house has been remarketed this week, however, seems that all the potential tenants own pets so we have now had to review our pet policy and have to accept that there may be some redecoration and recarpeting when we return to the UK. Hopefully, things should be resolved today, our other letting agent is meeting with potential tenant at the moment so fingers crossed everything goes well.. 
28 weeks today!! Start of 3rd trimester- woohoo! :) I am going to talk to OB on Monday at my first appointment about hospital vs birth centre. Still not sure about birth centre as its a frustratingly slow drive (45 mins + but then rush hour completely different story- could be looking at 2 hours) however on the plus side once are you there it is opposite the hospital in the local town... :shrug: xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Anyone else feel like they're runnning out of time? Lol. I'm still living out of boxes from the move, finishing my application for university andtrying to schedule doc appts. Only 70 ish days left for me!!


----------



## Jessy16

Amazing news, mumsince! I´m so happy to hear that.

It´s 7am here and I am wide awake, boo! :( Sorry I´ve been quiet for the past few days, between hospital appointments, hospital tours, various Cora Grace things, elebrating my birthday with my family and trying to organize school, I definitely have been tired! Is it any wonder? Ha. But on a happy note -- 100 days to go!! :happydance:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I miss sushi and lobster!


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## 2boyz1onway

lynne192 said:


> great news 2boyz1onway :D know the feeling :D its mad ah to think in 15weeks most of us will already be mummy's :D unless september babies are stubborn :D
> 
> mumsince2010 i am sooo glad things are looking up and that baby is doing well and so are you :d even if born now baby has a real shot which is great :D i really am glad things turned out for the best, silly doctors don't always know whats best huge :hugs:
> 
> 
> I still have wayyy to much to do :cry: i need to gut my bedroom and i think we're going to move the bedroom around a bit again as i don't like where the cot is anymore the whole room is very crowded :( need to get the kitchen gutted and finish painting the hall and livingroom stil lots to do in this house, we also have alot to do in MIL's house as we're staying there from 38th week (if we make it that far) till birth then for 3 weeks after the birth, so we need to get our room there sorted and also fix up james' room so he's more settled for the long period of time staying there. i have everything bought for the baby now i just really need to put it all together and get it all sorted.
> 
> :sigh:



I am sure that it will get done. Some how we always end up getting it done in time. :shrug: lol. I have some things left to do as well, but for the most part the "important" things are taken care, so the rest will fall into place.

Yea its kinda crazy to think - wow, I'm almost there - .. and then you get to thinking about the time, and next thing you know, your getting anxious about not having enough time, and feeling everything is slipping away.. atleast I have.. lol. I know this baby is going to be just like me... very stubborn.. or like his daddy twice as stubborn, so I am hoping that he will just keep it locked up in there until he's ready (hopefully c-section date).

:hugs: to everyone

Thats awesome that you will be staying there right before and after. Atleast that gives you some help. :thumbup:


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## 2boyz1onway

awwww.. I know the feeling about having so much stuff for your son. My boys have so much that half of my storage room in the back of the house is all of their things that couldn't fit in their bedroom. ughh I dred the day I have to go through that, lol. Happy early Birthday to lil James. I bet he's excited for his birthday and becoming a big brother :). Thats nice that he will be spending time at grandmothers house, and I am sure you are looking forward to getting things done. I love when my boys spend time with my parents, it really takes a load off of me to let me do what I need to do. Of course now all they want to do is play video games now that they are outta school. and that is a good idea about selling some of those things to make a little extra money. I've done that with my boys before, and told them however much I get for it, I will give them half.. boy their eyes light up like stars.. hehe..


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## kasey c

Lynne- you should try and sell the surplus baby stuff at a NCT nearly new sale- I think you have to pay to have a stall but don't think you need to have a membership. If you can rope another mummy to do one you can share the cost of the stall. They were always really popular in our area. Xx


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## kasey c

Excellent that sounds great :)


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## Elhaym

I've given up on hoping everything will be ready, I'm just assuming it will fall into place :haha: as long as we have the basics we'll be OK. Going to look at a house tomorrow so all being well we'll be moving end of July, so that's the first thing to sort - need to get on with having a clearout and making sure the house is OK (we rent so want to get as much of deposit back as possible!) The house is lovely and my OHs parents know the current tenants so they're going to put a good word in for us with the agency which is great.

Hope everyone is doing well - I'm down to double figures today :happydance: Feeling positive at the moment, went to a uni open day yesterday to make sure I still meet the entry requirements for midwifery and I do so happy about that, getting my uni application together now so it's all ready to send ASAP at the start of September. I'm excited!


----------



## kasey c

Exciting times ahead of you Elhaym- hope all goes well with the house viewing tomorrow and it matches your requirements and good luck with your uni application :) Also sure you will have everything sorted by the time baby arrives. I think once you have moved into your new place you will feel settled and ready to get everything sorted! Xx


----------



## MommaAlexis

What's everyone up to for fathers day?


----------



## Charlotteee

I'm making a Sunday roast for OH and his kids xx


----------



## Shezza84uk

Hey ladies hope everyone is doing well I've pretty much given up on completing my flat but I'll take it a day at a time otherwise I will get depressed! I'm running DD to the park as its nice and sunny and fresh air might save my sanity lol 

Hope your all having a great weekend x


----------



## MommaAlexis

My friend is helping me sort out my apartment tomorrow and going to get blood work. :) the only reason I'm even trying for the blood work is we don't know my blood type. She's gonna try to help me get them done but not sure if there's anything I can take to help a panic attack? I have really bad panic attacks when I see surgical needles and I can't control it at all. I've tried like chamomile and stuff, doesn't make any difference. The second I know there's going to be a needle in the room I freak out. Siiigh. Blindfolds and not looking make it worse.


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## Charlotteee

How come you have to spend the whole day in hospital? I'm at mine now and will be out by dinner time


----------



## mysteriouseye

Hi Ladies, ive only just found this thread :) can I be added, due 27th September 2012 with a little girl :) xxx


----------



## xangex

happy ive found this thread, little boy due on 21st september. Cant wait. xxx


----------



## mysteriouseye

Name (just first)? *Kellie*

How old are you? *23 Years Old *

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? *27th September given by midwife & by scan.*

What # child is this for you? *Child number 1*

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? *I know im carrying a girl *

Are you finding out the gender? *Already found out *

How many months were you TTC? *3/4 months*

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? *No *


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## Jessy16

Welcome to our new ladies, it's great to have you here with us :wave:

I really can't believe I'm already 26 weeks, it's crazy how time is flying


----------



## mysteriouseye

lynne192 said:


> mysteriouseye said:
> 
> 
> Name (just first)? *Kellie*
> 
> How old are you? *23 Years Old *
> 
> What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? *27th September given by midwife & by scan.*
> 
> What # child is this for you? *Child number 1*
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? *I know im carrying a girl *
> 
> Are you finding out the gender? *Already found out *
> 
> 
> 
> How many months were you TTC? *3/4 months*
> 
> Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? *No *
> 
> 
> love your baby's name we were going to have it but veto'd it as was twilight assoicated.Click to expand...


Thanks:thumbup: I've never ever watched twilight before so I didnt know it was in that film :) I was gonna call her esmeralda and have esmee as bubbys nickname but in the end we thought ah we will just have esmee :) xx


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## Jessy16

We're both good, how are you feeling Lynne? How is baby doing?


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## Jessy16

It's good to hear you're both well, how is James doing? Is he excited about becoming a big brother?

It's my birthday 12 days. I'll be 17. It's crazy to think I'm having a baby and I'll only be 17. Wow.


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## Jessy16

Aw, sounds great! I bet he's excited about his birthday and turning 5.

I am daunted by becoming a mom, though I think that goes without saying and happens to almost all women irrespective of age. Thankfully I have a very supportive family which makes things a whole lot better since I didn't expect them to be this supportive. They're all really excited too! I'm not too scared about labor right now, but the thought of having to raise a child is terrifying! My little sister still thinks that Cora is going to be her sister which is pretty funny :haha:


----------



## kasey c

Hi all, glad to hear everyone is doing well and welcome and congratulations to the new ladies on here! All going well here, had my 1st OB appointment today. Was a little bit nervous as was not sure what to expect but there wasn't much difference from the UK and my OB was really nice. I had a ton of forms to fill out even though I had my NHS notes with me and the receptionist kept hassling me to get them all filled in as quickly as possible so I could be seen by the OB! I had my glucose screening test today and will only be contacted tomorrow if I need to have the GTT test so fingers crossed everything will be fine. Everything else was fine and baby was head down today! I have my next appointment three weeks today and have a ultrasound just because I am new to the U.S so will be nice to see our little man again. :)


----------



## mrsine

Hi everyone, welcome to the new ladies. Great news all round, thats what I like to see :). I'm doing great, can't believe I only have 14 weeks left. Eek I really need to start buying stuff, I'm haven't even bought one item. I don't really know why but I only got the urge to start shopping this week lol. 

Baby is kicking away. She/he seems to sleep during the day and is very active at night. That is not going to work when LO is born! I'd be exhausted lol


----------



## lyndsay49

welcome to the new ladies :hi:

I cant believe im 30 weeks tomorrow only 10 more weeks to go eeeek!
Almost got everything now just need to finish the nursery off which shouldn't take long.

Glad to see everyone is well :thumbup:


----------



## mysteriouseye

Thank you so much for the welcome's :) Are you guys on this facebook page? I did contact the lady that made this thread but no reponse :) xxx


----------



## Darkest

There is a fb group hun, i'll send you an invite. xx


----------



## mysteriouseye

thanks :D xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

Mumsince - So glad that everything is going so well now xx


Elhaym - I'm sure things will fall into place and if not all a baby needs is love warmth, nappies and milk! lol Good luck with the house, hope you get it and good luck with uni xx


Shezza - It will all be fine, I'm sure you'll get your flat sorted in time xx


MommaAlexis - Hooe getting your bloods done wasn't too traumatising for you, I'm lucky that they don't bother me in the slightest.. My OH on the other hand might not make it through the labour! lol xx


Lynne - Hope your OH is feeling better hun. I had my GTT yesterday and it was pretty boring, make sure you take loads of reading material. I forgot mine! xx


Xangex and Kellie- Congrats and welcome to you both :) Kellie I love the name, so pretty xx


Jessy - My mum was 17 when she had me, she was an awsome mum and I am sure you will be just as fabulous! She was so cool and fun but strict when needed to be and all my friends were jealous. We're the best of friends now too. I have so much respect for her, she was a mum and dad to me and she gave up so much to make sure I had the best start in life :) xx


Kasey - Glad you like your OB, it's good that it wasn't too different for you and yay for getting another scan :) xx

Hope I haven't missed anyone, there was loads to read through!
Hollywood - How are things with you hun? xx

AFM - Had my GGT yesterday. I had gotten loads of magazines and a lucosade drink to take with me because I heard that their glucose drink was vile... Well I forget everything so ended up gagging all morning from drinking their drink and was bored out of my mind because I had forgotten my mags!!! She said I would hear back over the next couple of days if there was a problem but if not my midwife would just go through the rest of my results at my next apt (she also took my routine 28 weeks bloods). Not much to report other than that, baby is really active now but mainly on a night time when I'm ready for bed lol. I don't mind though, love to lay there and feel him/her moving :) xx


----------



## lyndsay49

Can I join the facebook group too please?


----------



## PrincessTaz

To join the FB group you need to PM FloridaGirl with a link to your FB page so she can send you a friend request and then add you to the group xx


----------



## mysteriouseye

Is the facebook group private? Like if I make a comment in the group will all my family be able to see that ive commented in it :) xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: ladies! How is everyone??

welcome to the new ladies :) mysterious, the FB group is a secret group so no one can see that you are a part of it, nor can they see your comments.

AFM, 29 weeks today!! 9 weeks til induction week, as long as these boys stay put! holy cow this has flown by for me!

I've been getting this weird tickling feeling on my cervix recently. Wondering if anyone else is getting it..? Maybe it's just because I've got nearly 6lbs of baby in me and they're weighing down :shrug:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

forgot to mention that we had our shower this weekend!! Got our double stroller, car seats, breast pump, a Thing 1 and Thing 2 outfit set and sooo much more! It was amazing :happydance:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/cake.jpg
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/603065_482549355105365_210908474_n.jpg
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/392565_482188815141419_1532134180_n.jpg
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/599276_413865941997702_1807756809_n.jpg
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/599835_482147951812172_1030082197_n.jpg
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/252247_483110311715936_1467615990_n.jpg


----------



## lyndsay49

oh I don't know how to send links, i'll just stick to this group then.

Wow your photo's are amazing floridagirl, looks like you had a lovely day and very spoilt! You look lovely too you're glowing!


----------



## 2boyz1onway

awwww.. they are adorable!! You look beautiful by the way :):):). 

I can't wait to have my shower.. Of course I've got a little bit of time before I have one.


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## mrsine

Looked like you had fun Florida girl. Can I join the facebook group too? I'll pm you FG


----------



## Cherrylicious

29 weeks already!! <3 Roll on September 7th! <3


----------



## kasey c

Happy 29 weeks Cherrylicious - hope you are feeling well! Xx


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm almost 31 weeks, holy crow!!


----------



## kasey c

Wow 31 weeks not long to go at all! Xx


----------



## MommaAlexis

My momma and big sister will be here in 6 weeks, my mom lives on one end of the country and my sister the other, so we haven't seen each other since january.


----------



## kasey c

That will be lovely, how long will they stay with you?


----------



## MommaAlexis

My sister's leaving august 24th, not sure if shell be here to meet LO. Momma's staying til she shows up. :)


----------



## kasey c

It will be nice for you to have your mom there when you give birth and have support from her too. Fingers crossed Lara arrives a little earlier so your sister can meet her! Xxx


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## mysteriouseye

Happy birthday to your son :) xx


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## mysteriouseye

YAY the weekend has begun :D xx


----------



## kasey c

Happy Birthday to James hope he had a lovely day and happy 27 weeks. How did your scan go? Xx


----------



## campost006

Hi LADIES!!!

Can you add me to the list!

Name (just first)? My name is Tammy

How old are you? 24

What's your EDD, how have you figured that date? my EDD is sept 12th

What # child is this for you? this is #2 for me :)

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? we are team blue!

Are you finding out the gender?already did 

How many months were you TTC? we were NTNP for 3-4 yrs.

Are you on any meds to help support your pregnancy? nope just the norm prenatal vitamins


----------



## 2boyz1onway

lynne192 said:


> woo hoo i'm 27weeks today and my Son is 5years old today :D




Congrats on being 27 weeks... Happy Big Boy Birthday to James :):):)

Hope you guys had a wonderful day :wohoo:


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## Jessy16

Happy Birthday to James, Lynne. I hope he's had a great day.

I am 27 weeks tomorrow! I am not sure if I'm going to be in third tri or not, I've seen it 'start' at both 27 and 28 weeks so I'm not really sure. Feeling great and Cora is really active. 

My sister is back in the UK for a few days as she had some things to sort out. I miss her so much, I'm not sure what I'm going to do when she goes back for good :(


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Welcome and congratulations Tammy :)

Lynne - Happy 27 weeks to you and Happy Birthday to James :cake:


----------



## campost006

PrincessTaz said:


> Welcome and congratulations Tammy :)
> 
> Lynne - Happy 27 weeks to you and Happy Birthday to James :cake:

thankyou!!:flower:


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Since being off work I walk everyday all over town and I went back down to a size one pants! WOOP! I'm not dieting or anything, just walking a ton and drinking as much water as I can. Hopefully I can keep this up until birth. I'm normally a 0, went up to a three because of water retention/weight gain. I'm not sure if I lost weight or not, not too worried about my weight. But I have a maternity photoshoot soon so it'd be awesome if the face and thigh bloat keeps away for like, two more weeks lol!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww, had our photo shoot last weekend Alexis! Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## Jessy16

lynne192 said:


> Jessy16 said:
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday to James, Lynne. I hope he's had a great day.
> 
> I am 27 weeks tomorrow! I am not sure if I'm going to be in third tri or not, I've seen it 'start' at both 27 and 28 weeks so I'm not really sure. Feeling great and Cora is really active.
> 
> My sister is back in the UK for a few days as she had some things to sort out. I miss her so much, I'm not sure what I'm going to do when she goes back for good :(
> 
> 
> hey hun thanks, yeah your only a day behind me how is wee cora grace? how are scans going? i was told by hospital at 27weeks i was classed as third trimester. so i am going with that lol :D thats good wee one is active my little miss is really active too can really see her moving around when i lift my top lol its hours of entertainment lol
> 
> sorry to hear your sister is back in uk. how awful to be so far away from her, sorry she's moving for good must be hard huge :hugs:Click to expand...

We're both good. I haven't had a sonogram for a while actually, though I have one coming up. It's funny because they're called sonograms or ultrasounds here in the US rather than scans, which I've learned is what they're usually called in the UK. I always catch myself saying scans, even my sister picked up on it and says I'm almost as English as she is :haha:

She's been living in London for two years now and it still isn't any easier. She'll be back on the 27th but goes back to London in the middle of July until September :(


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## Jessy16

lynne192 said:


> Jessy16 said:
> 
> 
> We're both good. I haven't had a sonogram for a while actually, though I have one coming up. It's funny because they're called sonograms or ultrasounds here in the US rather than scans, which I've learned is what they're usually called in the UK. I always catch myself saying scans, even my sister picked up on it and says I'm almost as English as she is :haha:
> 
> She's been living in London for two years now and it still isn't any easier. She'll be back on the 27th but goes back to London in the middle of July until September :(
> 
> glad you are both doing well. oh can't wait to hear all about your next ultrasound. lol mad how things are different like that ah lol, i usually call it ultrasound or scan but i have had CTscans and QVscans so saying scan can mean anything lol  is your sister actually english?
> 
> aww not good must be hard, i don't get to see my sister very often but she only lives about 30miles away and i always miss her but she's only 7 lol awww huge hugs are you hoping to have her back when cora is young? what is it she does in london if you don't mind me asking?Click to expand...

She's not English, she was born in the USA like me and lived here up until two years ago. She's a dancer and moved to London to both dance professionally as well as study. She comes back as much as she can, which isn't much unfortunately. She'll be here in September for 4 weeks to spend time with Cora and I, well that's the plan for now. She's not sure if she'll be back here for Christmas or not, she usually isn't, but things aren't 100% final so we're not sure right now. I'd love to have here back here permanently but I understand it's not possible right now, maybe one day though!


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## Jessy16

Recently I've been considering changing Cora's name. As it stands, she's Cora Grace Alea Young. I posted a thread about my concerns as her initials will be CGAY and I really don't want to give my child names which spell out the word gay. Most people who responded to my post suggested changing the name to Cora Alea Grace, which I like, but I just feel Cora Alea doesn't flow as well as Cora Grace does due to there being too much of an 'A' sound.

Alea is after my sister with the same name and I also have a sister called Emma, so today I have been considering changing the name Alea to Emily, as my sister Alea always goes by Aly and the -ily ending of Emily sounds a bit like Aly :haha: Cora Grace Emily Young, what does everyone think? That way I get to honor both of my sisters. My best friend suggested the spelling Emaly but I think it looks horrible and trashy. But, as she'll rarely use her full name and her initials may not be written out too much do I leave it? Ah this is so hard! :dohh:


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## Jessy16

Believe it or not, she now has a new name! I was just speaking to my older sister about the name issue and we've managed to find a new but just as beautiful name :happydance: I've decided I'm keeping this one a secret! Her first name is still Cora and last name is still Young, but Grace and Alea are no longer part of her name. Her initials will be CFEY but apart from what I've revealed, the rest is a secret.

Once I heard the name my sister suggested, it felt more perfect than her original name which is why I was able to settle on it immediately. Plus, the name is even more perfect as it continues to reflect some more important people in my life, which her previous name sadly didn't :cloud9:


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## Jessy16

I can't remember what the N in your daughters name is, but I can remember what the other letters are. You posted her name a few months back, it's beautiful and goes really well with James. I think I said a similar thing at the time :)


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## Jessy16

The original name I really liked, and her initials now are the same as the name you posted so I can't wait to hear what it is when she arrives :)


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## Jessy16

Haha, I remember really silly things and not important things! :dohh:


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## Elhaym

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well :) Seem to have been busy lately - went to look around the birthing centre and it was sooooo nice, I am definitely going to book in there if no problems. went to look at a house too but I wasn't keen in the end, we're going to wait for now I think.

Jessy, I'm glad you're happy with the name, it has to be something you're happy with, I'm glad you've kept Cora though it's lovely!

3rd trimester today! x


----------



## MommaAlexis

I haven't changed my mind on my LOs name since gender scan heh.


----------



## Elhaym

I wish I could decide... well annoyingly I do know what my favourite is, but OH isn't keen. The knob. :haha: I'm sure it'll sort itself out. Love your name choice Alex :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm just glad I don't have anyone to argue with over it LOL. Silver lining :)


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## Elhaym

Hi lynne! Oh the BC was gorgeous. It's only about 18 months old so really new and shiny! Huge birthing rooms - 4 rooms and 3 of them have pools - with birth balls, stools, chairs etc. Each room has an en suite too with a shower. There's also a lounge area for partners and a kitchen to make brews and heat food up. There's even a private garden to wander in if you want some fresh air while labouring, haha :haha: I'm going to book in there - as long as I remain low risk, baby is head down, and I go into labour after 37 weeks I should be fine. Your iron has to be over a certain level too so I'll get that done at 28 week appointment next week. You can only get entonox and pethidine there though so if you can't cope or any issues arise you'd have to transfer to the delivery suite at hospital, but I'm keeping PMA, I can do it, LOL. 

Maybe I should put my foot down with the name! I've carried the baby, I don't see why I have to compromise :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I've loved Lana forever but didn't want to because of superman. Then I heard Lara in one of my favourite songs, never even noticed it there before. It was going to be Lorelai at first but didn't feel right.


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## Elhaym

oh I ain't paying for it, it's NHS! :D There are a few around nowadays, not sure which areas but worth having a look and seeing if there is anything similar near by you. A couple of years ago they closed the main maternity ward at the hospital near us and opened this centre instead, so all other births/high risk etc have to go to the new maternity unit at the next hospital, so it's a money saving exercise really!

will they take you off high risk then with your history? x


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## Charlotteee

They didn't tell me about the iron when I looked round Elhaym. I've just been put on iron tablets. I hope I can still give birth there. My OH thinks he can go on the patio for a fag whilst I'm in labour. Don't think so Mr! X


----------



## kasey c

The birth centre sounds lovely Elhaym! Fingers crossed that you and Charlotte can both give birth there! I didn't know there was a pre-requisite with iron levels however I can see where they are going with the iron levels as if you lose a lot of blood after giving birth, you might need to have a blood transfusion which would only be able to be done at the hospital but I can't see why they couldn't transfer you if necessary... Xx


----------



## Elhaym

Charlotteee said:


> They didn't tell me about the iron when I looked round Elhaym. I've just been put on iron tablets. I hope I can still give birth there. My OH thinks he can go on the patio for a fag whilst I'm in labour. Don't think so Mr! X

LOL my OH said exactly the same thing :haha:

Check with your MW at your next appointment about the iron - I'm sure she said it needed to be above 10? Hopefully yours will be OK with the tablets - I've not had mine checked since booking so hoping it's OK when she does the 28 week bloods.

kasey yeah I assume it's in case of excessive blood loss, I suppose they have to cover themselves and minimise any possible risk. The centre is 20 mins drive from the hospital maternity unit so maybe that's why? I was worried about the possibility of transfer initially, but they are well trained at spotting problems well in advance and I've decided I'd rather be somewhere where I'm relaxed and comfortable x


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## Charlotteee

I don't mind him going whilst I'm not at pushing stage but once I've transitioned he's not leaving. My iron at the minute is 9 so I'm just under. Hopefully will be ok in 12 weeks time :)

It's half an hour to Burnley but the transfer rate for BB birth centre is 12% whereas the transfer rate for Burnley Birth Centre is 36% and Blackburn have done over 1500 births. It's also behind my house :) I like the homely feeling to it, like the kitchen and stuff. Hope we both manage to get it Michelle xx


----------



## Elhaym

Oh that transfer rate is reassuring, I forgot to ask them :dohh: My friend told me they do transfer much more from Burnley BC as it's smaller, so if they run out of room they just send you over to delivery suite. Plus I guess if you know there's an epidural available down the corridor you're more likely to want one! Only one pool at Burnley too. (It's Natalie btw :D don't worry) x


----------



## Charlotteee

Where did I get Michelle from! Haha! Baby brain I'll tell you. Sorry hun xx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Lana as in Lana Lang from Superman is the name I liked but didn't get cause of the background to the name, Lara is the spinoff of that name lol.


----------



## 2boyz1onway

Wow Wee ladies!! yesterday was a WILD ride. Here in Virginia, bad storms yesterday, tornado's were spawned, trees and power lines everywhere.. and going on day 2 with no power :( :(. I am at work, but feel crappy, no way to shower and my clothes are wrinkled :( but oh well.. atleast I'm alive. Those storms were crazy crazy!!! looks like it did when Hurricane Irene came through last year. Plz pray we get power back on today.


----------



## Elhaym

Oh no! Hope you get your power back on today. I'm glad you're ok though x


----------



## 2boyz1onway

Thanks!! I hope so too. Hubby called power company, and they told him that crews would get to us as soon as they could. I'm like really?????? ughh, I hate being told to wait. Luckily its only going to be in the lower 80's here with hardly any humidity, so that is a plus.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Lol LO scared my dad's cat! She was sleeping on my bump and lara kicked her. Her face was priceless. Sheer terror then jumped off me


----------



## Jessy16

Induction is provisionally booked for September 1st. My dad died on September 1st 2008, so it's always been a hard day and I cried when my doctor said they'd want to induce me that day. However, it's not 100% necessary as Cora has had a huge growth spurt and is now measuring at 25+1 so if she continues to do as she has done, it's likely it'll be cancelled and I'll be able to have a natural birth. However, if I do go overdue, I'll be induced on the 24th which I already knew.

I am also no longer anemic, so it's been a great 2 weeks for both Cora and I as we're making really promising progress :happydance: I'm so proud of my little girl!


----------



## MommaAlexis

My 12 weeks "safe to announce" day landed exactly on the 1 year for my grampa. It was bitter sweet, but made me feel closer to him if you know what I mean. like it was our special day.


----------



## Jessy16

My mom said a similar thing when I told her about my possible induction date. It's very bittersweet but obviously meant to be. They're looking over us :)


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## mumsince2010

Hello Ladies... Just want to share some 4D scan piccies i had done last night :)
Had the tech confirm that i am indeed having a little girl. YAY now i can stop worrying that she'll be born a boy.

hope everyone is well!!
 



Attached Files:







WARREN_8.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 5









WARREN_28.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 5









WARREN_35.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 4









WARREN_36.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 5









WARREN_43.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## PrincessTaz

MommaAlexis - I wish I could go down a size or 2, I feel like a whale lol. I've been drinking water and stuff but still gaining the weight. I'm a bit gutted cause I lost 2st before getting preggers and now I'm putting it all back on, it will be worth it though. Looking forward to seeing your pictures :) x

Jessy16 - I understand wanting to the the name, kids can be cruel! I look forward to finding out what the new name is. I do love Cora though and I'm glad she is growing so nicely, that's a nice growth spurt she's had :) x

Elhaym - Glad you liked the birthing centre. I won't find out if I can use my local birth centre until my 36 week consultant appointment, if they say yes I can. The consultant said as long as everything is ok it won't be a problem but they are keeping me on consultant for now because it was assisted conception. I'll be really gutted if I can't use it because I'll have to go to a hospital in another town and I really want a natural water birth :) x

2boyz1onway - Glad everyone is ok, hope your power is sorted now x

Mumsince - I love the pics, she looks adorable :) x

AFM - I passed my GTT so I'm happy about that, I do have low iron though so I have to take supplements 3 times a day. Hopefully they won't me any more constipated than I already am. Other than that feeling pretty good apart from lack of sleep. Between my fidgeting OH and dog and peeing I get no sleep. I'm going to go back to night shifts so I can have the bed to myself all day so fingers crossed that will help. I think we are 100% set on the names we've chosen but we aren't sharing until we've seen LO and know the name suits and plus I don't want any negative comments and our families are very opinionated! OH has let slip to a couple of his work mates and they told him they didn't like the boys name we've chosen, I wasn't impressed! xx

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## Charlotteee

Ignore what other people say hun, if you like the names that is all that matters.

I went for my 28 week midwife appointment today and baby is measuring 31 weeks. Eeeek. If he is still measuring ahead when I go next I have to go for a growth scan, in someway I want him to be measuring ahead just so I can see him again but I know that for me giving birth at the birth centre etc I need him to slow down lol xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

I would love to see baba again, I do hope that it doesn't stop you using the birth centre though. Last year 2 colleagues got told they were going to have ginormous babies... Both were under 8lbs so they aren't always right xx


----------



## 2boyz1onway

Thanks Taz, we were without power for almost 3 days, but back on now. Could you imagine 90+ degree heat with no AC and just a few box fans?? ugh thats how I felt, but we pulled through ok and now loving the AC :):):)


----------



## PrincessTaz

I don't know how you coped, especially being pregnant. I hate being too hot! Glad it's all sorted now x


----------



## kasey c

Glad to hear you have got power back now 2boyz- we did the inventory on our rental last Friday and the house was 88 degrees farenheit as a/c hadn't been on for awhile - nearly fainted as the realtor was leaving- luckily sat down just in time! We were lucky the storms didn't hit us too badly in Ct- just had thunderstorms and rain Monday morning! 
Princess Taz - glad GTT test went well, sorry to hear about the low iron levels - hope the supplements kick in soon! 
Charlotte - hope you are still able to get your birth centre birth, but definitely nice to see baby again if possible.
AFM, 30 weeks today! The final countdown is on now- my nesting instincts have just kicked in again so will be busy next week washing and ironing baby C's clothes and bedding! Can't wait!  I have had fun and games this a.m filling in my pre-admissions form for the hospital (I seriously miss the NHS)- had to call up the hospital about something on the form and I just kept being transferred to different people which was extremely frustrating! In the end, I called up DS's surgery and they answered my question straight away! Happy that the form is now all completed!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Happy 30 weeks kasey, 3/4 of the way there now :happydance:
Must be hard adjusting to a new a system while pregnant, hope you don't get anymore forms to fill out xx
Oh and yay for nesting, I can't wait for that to kick in because I have everything but nothing is actually sorted out!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I saved a couple projects in case I get nesting lol


----------



## kasey c

Thanks Princess Taz- there is a lot to get used to but getting there now just have to sort out a GP for OH and I which I will do tomorrow. Unfortunately, it will probably involve more form filling but think I am starting to understand all the wording etc! Definitely yay for nesting all our possessions arrive Monday so I can make a proper start! The removal company brought a couple of boxes and our beds yesterday... Think the removal company chap must have thought I was a complete weirdo as I got excited when the first thing unpacked from the box was our bathroom bin and my son's potty that had been wrapped in a tesco bag!!


----------



## 2boyz1onway

kasey c said:


> Glad to hear you have got power back now 2boyz- we did the inventory on our rental last Friday and the house was 88 degrees farenheit as a/c hadn't been on for awhile - nearly fainted as the realtor was leaving- luckily sat down just in time! We were lucky the storms didn't hit us too badly in Ct- just had thunderstorms and rain Monday morning!
> Princess Taz - glad GTT test went well, sorry to hear about the low iron levels - hope the supplements kick in soon!
> Charlotte - hope you are still able to get your birth centre birth, but definitely nice to see baby again if possible.
> AFM, 30 weeks today! The final countdown is on now- my nesting instincts have just kicked in again so will be busy next week washing and ironing baby C's clothes and bedding! Can't wait!  I have had fun and games this a.m filling in my pre-admissions form for the hospital (I seriously miss the NHS)- had to call up the hospital about something on the form and I just kept being transferred to different people which was extremely frustrating! In the end, I called up DS's surgery and they answered my question straight away! Happy that the form is now all completed!




Yea those storms were crazy!! We usually do not get many tornado's around here, but lately seems like when we get storms, there is all sorts of tornado's around :(. oh well. 

I don't like the heat, but tomorrow is suppose to be 101 before heat index and sat/sun 100 and all next week will be 97 before heat index. Ughhh!! I was hoping for a cool 4th of July so I could take my boys to see the fireworks and not have to worry about sweating to death, but looks like that is whats gonna happen. oh well :)


----------



## lilysmum2

cant believe im 30 weeks tomorrow!! Flying by!

Does anybody feel like their baby is going to come early/late??

I have a feeling she will come early, but not much early! haha
xx


----------



## Charlotteee

I have a feeling Jenson will come early, only because he's measuring so big already x


----------



## SophL

I haven't posted on here in a very long time, but it is nice to see some updates!

I am now 28 weeks pregnant expecting a little boy and hoping for a home birth.

Would love some opinions on names... Thinking of staying true to my Irish roots and naming him either Tadhg (pronounced like tiger without the er) or Cillian (pronounced Killian). Are these just too weird for a child being raised in England?


----------



## Charlotteee

My OH's middle son is called Kian which is an Irish name? xx


----------



## SophL

Kian is probably an anglicised version of the name Cian. Like Ciaran/ Keiran or Cillian/Killian. Feel free to be honest about the names...
Tadhg Edward or Cillian Myles or neither!


----------



## Charlotteee

How strange, OH's youngest is called Myles!! He is of Irish decent too x


----------



## PrincessTaz

SophL said:


> Kian is probably an anglicised version of the name Cian. Like Ciaran/ Keiran or Cillian/Killian. Feel free to be honest about the names...
> Tadhg Edward or Cillian Myles or neither!

I really like Cillian Myles x


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## SophL

Thank you PrincessTaz and Charloteee that is funny! Myles is my big brother's name. Is your little man going to be a Jenson? Also, we are due on the same day!


----------



## Charlotteee

Yep. Jenson Paul James are his names. I too think Cillian Myles is lovely. Yay a due date buddy xx


----------



## lyndsay49

Hi ladies, I only have 3 weeks left at work before maternity leave woohoo!:happydance:

I like the name Cillian, but go with what you like hun, I've had a few negative comments about the name we picked 'Freddie.' but as long as you and OH like it thats all that matters. 

Got my first of 2 antenatal classes on Monday, really looking forward to that hope it doesn't scare me too much!


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## Jessy16

Cora is 28 weeks today and I am 17 years old today! I'm going to be really obnoxious and say happy birthday me! :happydance: We are visiting family friends in a different state and we're here for the upcoming holiday (Fourth of July if you're not sure ;) ) so I may not be online much over the next 10 days. My sister is back from London too as she is joining us here. My brother and SIL are also with us, yay!

SophL, I prefer Cillian Myles purely because I would really really struggle with the pronunciation of Tadhg. I think many people will miss pronounce it, sorry :( 

Since I can't keep it a secret, I'm revealing Cora's full name! Okay, so I know I sucked at keeping it a secret (it's been what, 5 days? :haha: ) and I'm happy to say she'll be called *Cora Faith Emilea Young*. Faith represents both my best friend (she is called Charlotte Faith), my belief and faith in myself to have the ability to be the parent I need to be to Cora, as well as my faith in Cora for being strong and growing well. Emilea represents my sisters Alea and Emma. The name was suggested by my older sister Aly but we changed the spelling just slightly, with the first two letters representing Emma and the last three being the last part of Alea's name.


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## Jessy16

Thanks a lot Lynne! I have had a great day so far :)

At my appointment on the 26th where I was 27+3, she was measuring at 25+1 so she is around two weeks behind with her growth but has made huge huge improvements which is great. If I make it to 40 weeks and she continues as she has been growing then she'll be similar in weight to a baby born at 38 weeks, but I will have weekly checkups from 30 weeks up until my delivery, whenever that is. I have an induction provisionally booked for September 1st, where I'll be 37 weeks exactly, if it is needed.


----------



## holywoodmum

Oh dear, it's been ages since I've been on! We have internet again!

Mumsince2010, so glad to hear your little one is well now :)
Kasey, sounds like you're getting to grips with the US system... did you get your GP sorted? Hope the moving continues to go well when your stuff arrives tomorrow! We're still dodging boxes 3 weeks after moving... How did it go finding new tenants for your place?
Alexis, in the UK sushi is still on the OK to eat list, so long as it's from a safe source... Hope you have fun with your family visiting!
Lynne, glad James had a good birthday - enjoy your week at MILs!
Elhaym, sounds good to get your uni application all sorted now - good luck with that! My SIL retrained as a MW a few years ago now, and loves it!
Congratulations and welcome to the group xangex and Kellie!
Mrsine, hope you have fun baby shopping - I still have only bought one new thing for the new baby (a new sling)
Lyndsay, hi :) I'm just about to PM you about FB group - add me as a friend and I'll add you to the group... 
Taz, hey! Glad you GTT all OK 
Lynne, I had DD2 in a MW unit that was part of the maternity hospital - is there something like that near you? It was really good - 12 rooms, all with birth pool, stools, balls. Kitchen with free snacks etc... and literally just across the corridor from the labour ward!
Charlotte, I think so long as the tablets are controlling your iron then you are fine with this sorts of things - also a big baby shouldn't be an issue, DD2 was born in MW unit and weighed over 11lb!
2boyz, glad you got your power back on! I've been struggling with the humidity in Germany lately, and it hasnt' even been that hot!
Jessy, great news that Cora is catching up so well! Enjoy your 4th celebrations :) and good news you're not anaemic! Happy birthday!
Soph, I think even as a (Northern) Irish person Tadhg is quite unusual... I like Cillian though :)

As for me, well it's been a while... I had my glucouse screening test on Tuesday, results tomorrow - but I might chicken out of having to talk German on the phone and wait until my appointment on Thursday...
Having a growth scan on Thursday, baby was measuring two weeks ahead last scan, so by scan dates I'm 33 weeks today, by LMP I'm 31 weeks tomorrow... Still team yellow, so need to work out two lots of names - and I have no ideas at all! 
We've been doing OK here in Germany I guess. DH is in England for his sisters wedding this weekend, so I'm on my own with the girls. I was feeling really ill on Friday, so was dreading the weekend, but I'm feeling a lot better now thankfully. The girls weren't invited to the wedding (grrr) which is why I'm here with them... so now I'm feeling better I'm feeling full of resentment and sadness that I'm not there too... Feeling sorry for myself.
German lessons going OK, pace is very slow though, but it keeps me busy . 4 weeks left before the course takes a summer break, and I probably won't be back after that, as I have to get B settling in to Kindergarten, then [email protected] just have a week or two before I'm due... We have lots of visitors lined up over the summer which is great, my mum and 3 lots of friends at various stages - I'm so glad, as I'm starting to feel quite isolated here. EVen though I'm lessons with 20 other people every day, it's lonely - they're all different nationalities, but they all have at least one other person from the same country as them, so they can chat at breaktimes etc. Sorry moan over now.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Lynne - Happy 28 weeks :)
Glad you enjoyed your day out at the graduation and good luck for your GTT results, I'm sure they'll be fab though :) xx

Lyndsay - I'm so jealous, I still have 8 weeks until I go on maternity, hopefully it won't drag too much xx

Jessy - Happy Birthday and happy 28 weeks :) Hope and enjoy your holidays and spending some more time with your sister and family xx I love the new name by the way! xx


Holywoodmum - Good luck with your GTT results, hope they're all ok and I'm sure your German will be along nicely. Practice makes perfect! :) It's a bit crap that your girls weren't invited to the wedding, I hoep you've all managed to still have a nice girly weekend though xx

29 Weeks for me today :happydance:


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## freeeg

Hey everyone, haven't updated in ages but been reading everyone's posts.

Lynne: glad James had a great birthday and good luck with your test results.

Jessy: glad Cora is catching up nicely. And I love her name btw.


SophL: love the name Tadhg, but i'm pretty sure everyone will mispronounce it.


As for me, i finally caved and went for a private 3d/4d scan... We are now officially team Pink!!! Hubby is super excited!! I am of course excited too but not as much as he is lol I didn't really have a preference i just wanted to know whether i should buy dresses or trousers LOL


----------



## Jessy16

Congratulations on your daughter! Does she have a name?

Thanks for all of the great comments regarding Cora's new name. I love it almost as much as I love her! :cloud9:


----------



## Darkest

I just wanted to drop by and say hey again (and i do pop into the FB group also and see all the pics you put on). I do read all the posts but prefer to just sit back quietly. I do have my own journal if anyone is interested but it doesn't get updated to often lol. Looking forward to hearing/seeing birth announcements in a couple of months! 
Loving how the poll is (currently) so close with boys and girls! I wonder what our yellow bumps will be!!??


----------



## holywoodmum

I passed my GTT!! Well it was the screening test anyway (no fasting thankfully) but I'm in the clear - I just have big babies without GD then! Not sure I want another 5kg/11lb baby thouhg...
Lynne, how did your results go?
Congrats on your girl freeg :)
Darkest :wave: Are you yellow too?

So pleaed my glucouse results were fine, even made the call in German :) Back to pregnancy yoga tonight, the instructor was away on honeymoon for a month (lucky her!) so I've been missing it...


----------



## Darkest

holywoodmum said:


> I passed my GTT!! Well it was the screening test anyway (no fasting thankfully) but I'm in the clear - I just have big babies without GD then! Not sure I want another 5kg/11lb baby thouhg...
> Lynne, how did your results go?
> Congrats on your girl freeg :)
> *Darkest :wave: Are you yellow too?*
> 
> So pleaed my glucouse results were fine, even made the call in German :) Back to pregnancy yoga tonight, the instructor was away on honeymoon for a month (lucky her!) so I've been missing it...

Yes hun, was with my other 2 as well so i thought, why change the habit of a lifetime lol. :haha:
Glad your glucose test was fine. But i don't envy you the big bubbas! :hugs: Will the induce you this time?


----------



## Jessy16

I don't envy you either holywoodmum! 

Ick, it's so hot right now. Well actually it's really humid which is why it's uncomfortable. I think it's around 92F right now, with thunderstorms due all week. I'm from California so I'm used to it being warm but this is just gross.

I hope you're all having a good weekend. I am currently looking online for a stroller as I have yet but there's so many, I don't know where to start!


----------



## 2boyz1onway

Jessy16 said:


> I don't envy you either holywoodmum!
> 
> Ick, it's so hot right now. Well actually it's really humid which is why it's uncomfortable. I think it's around 92F right now, with thunderstorms due all week. I'm from California so I'm used to it being warm but this is just gross.
> 
> I hope you're all having a good weekend. I am currently looking online for a stroller as I have yet but there's so many, I don't know where to start!


Jessy.. I know what you mean. for the last 3 days we have had hot hot hot weather and the humidity..ughh sucks!! Friday it was 117, saturday was 110 and sunday was 104. Of course we had severe storms friday night, and sat evening storms were so bad that a tornado touched down less than a mile from my house. ughh.. pregnant and heat/humidity does NOT mesh well together.


----------



## Elhaym

Hi ladies :hi: how is everyone?

We're having some of the wettest weather ever here in the UK, it's been the wettest April-June on record. Some of the downpours have been ridiculous. It's not hot though which tbh I am glad of as I can't cope in the heat right now!

I finally ordered our pram :happydance: got the Oyster and got an amazing deal from Mothercare - they price matched to some online prices I found, then took 20% off THAT as they had that deal on their website, then we got the car seat free too! So the whole travel system ended up costing not much over £300 including carrycot, car seat and colour pack. I was well chuffed :haha:

Ooh and if you've not seen it, Kiddicare have a baby event on right now, I got a few bits including an Avent steam steriliser for £8.50, a changing mat for a fiver, and some bits like hats/socks :thumbup:

Holywood yay for GTT passing :D


----------



## PrincessTaz

Elhaym - That's a brilliant deal, I wish I'd of shopped around more now! I got the Oyster too and I love going into the nursery and having a look at it lol, can't wait to use it properly. What colour pack did you get? I got mine in Claret :)

As for the weather here, I'm not complaining! I love the rain anyway and that freak heat wave we had in May nearly killed me! xx

Jessy and 2boys - I don't envy either of you! I don't know how you cope with the heat, let alone the storms! xx

Darkest - Hi there stranger, it's nice to hear from you. Glad everything is going well :) xx

Holywood - Yay for passing and for calling in German :) xx


----------



## Elhaym

I think we were just really lucky, I had no idea Mothercare had a 20% off deal on their website (I think it was for spending over £100) and also a package deal on the oyster so you got a free car seat, it was really good of them to add that on as I'd never have known if they hadn't said anything because I'd not checked the website! The bloke spent ages on the computer sorting it out for us bless him! I went for the grape colour, I couldn't decide between that and claret because they're both lovely :)

I'm so glad you said that about the rain! I'm so much more of an autumn/winter person - much prefer the clothes and I'd much rather be cold and then get snuggly and warm rather than try and cool down in the heat which is impossible. I hate all the insects that come out too, and trying to sleep at night!


----------



## Jessy16

Where I live it doesn't usually get any hotter than 95F, but as I'm in California and it doesn't rain that often, it can feel a lot hotter. Thank god for air con, ha.

Elhaym, that sounds like a great deal. I just googled the stroller your talking about and it looks amazing! We don't really have that style here in the US which is annoying. I like the bassinet option (or carrycot as I've learned it's called in the UK!), but it's mainly travel systems here, which are nice but I much prefer your ones :haha:


----------



## Charlotteee

Natalie, I have been on the website but it doesn't look like the carrycot comes with it. Can you tell me how you got it as I want that pram lol xx


----------



## Elhaym

Yeah they were out of stock on the carrycot to order, so he got round it by selling us the display one and then he's going to ring me when they are available again and swap it for a new one, or else we couldn't get the deal. IMO you're best off going into the store if you get chance and see what the staff can do, they were really helpful and spent ages trying to sort it for me! Hopefully they'll have the carrycots in soon x


----------



## Elhaym

This is the offer page 

https://www.mothercare.com/Oyster-P...ory%20landing-_-Oyster%20Pram%20_%20Pushchair

We price matched the mirror chassis from Samueljohnston.com for 250, colour pack from kiddisave for 44.99 and carrycot from bambinodirect 103.50. The items have to be in stock on the sites. It might be an idea to ring the Blackburn store and ask if they know when they are getting the carrycots in as you are interested in the package deal x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Same here, I'm much more of an autumn/winter person, I always joked with OH I wanted an autumn baby so I guess we got lucky. I actually really hate summer, I have a massive phobia of bees and wasps. I literally end up in tears if one comes near me. That's another good thing about the Oyster, it has a built in insect net so I don't have to worry about saving the baby as well as myself! lol

Jessy - Could you not get your sister to get your pram from ever here and just pay for the shipping?


----------



## Jessy16

PrincessTaz, my sister was going to get the iCandy Strawberry for me (before they pushed our order back to September, great timing there!) but there was some issues with the car seat compatibility. The UK Pebble and CabrioFix carseats made by Maxi Cosi didn't meet the US legal carseat requirements and so we were going to purchase the Maxi Cosi Mico (US version of the CabrioFix), but iCandy couldn't guarantee compatibility, the waranty could become invalid by us using the carseat as they hadn't safety tested it for that stroller model and if there were problems with the stroller, it couldn't be fixed in the US. It's quite lengthy and so we decided it'd be easier to get a stroller here.

We went out stroller shopping yesterday (even when we're on 'vacation', ha) and I saw the Mamas and Papas Urbo. My sister said it's a popular brand in the UK and it looks like a nice stroller. I love the bassinet feature. Does anyone here have it? Or know of anyone who does? It looks and feels nice, I got to push it a little in the store. We also have the Sola, which I like, just not as much. It'd be good to hear some opinions of the Urbo.


----------



## PrincessTaz

They are both really popular over here and I like them both. I was originally going to get the Sola in purple but everyone said it would be too girly for a boy and the reviews wern't great. Now the Urbo had really good reviews and and looked much better quality in the showroom to be honest. Both are good looking prams though :)


----------



## Jessy16

My sister said they're popular and she'd seen them a lot when she was looking for a stroller for me (this was prior to us deciding on the iCandy) and I like the look of it a lot. It's easy to push and generally use which is also good :lol:

We're starting our celebrations for the Fourth today so I won't be online much over the next few days. I hope you're all good, healthy and babies are good too! :D


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## PrincessTaz

I think she should of deffo mentioned it to you or even asked if you were ok with it, but with it only being a car journey away she might not of thought it was a big issue. Hormones will probably make it worse as well, I get worked up over the smallest things these days xx


----------



## 2boyz1onway

PrincessTaz said:


> Elhaym - That's a brilliant deal, I wish I'd of shopped around more now! I got the Oyster too and I love going into the nursery and having a look at it lol, can't wait to use it properly. What colour pack did you get? I got mine in Claret :)
> 
> As for the weather here, I'm not complaining! I love the rain anyway and that freak heat wave we had in May nearly killed me! xx
> 
> Jessy and 2boys - I don't envy either of you! I don't know how you cope with the heat, let alone the storms! xx
> 
> Darkest - Hi there stranger, it's nice to hear from you. Glad everything is going well :) xx
> 
> Holywood - Yay for passing and for calling in German :) xx



well.. like Jessy said.. thank god for air conditioning.. I think i could deal with the heat if it just wasn't so humid. the humidity it what kills me.. today it's suppose to be 97 and could be hotter with the heat index.. ughh.. I want to move to a place where its constant 70 degrees with no humidity.. ahh I'd love that :thumbup:


----------



## Charlotteee

Move to England! We are having the worst summer ever, not that I'm complaining lol xx


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## Charlotteee

I can understand you being upset but I don't think she actually intended to kidnap him x


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## mumsince2010

oh lynne that doesnt sound at all good. i know how your feeling. sometimes my sons dads parents take him and do things that im not ok with. it then causes tension between us because as his mother i should have a say, especially if im uncomfortable with something then they should accept my decision. 

been looking at prams... looking to buy the Strider PLUS with the extra seat attached... $650 later... sigh hopefully when we go into the store we can organise some sort of deal on it or get some freebies chucked in. haha

OH and I have been fighting about name choices... again. he picked the first name, but is now having a sook because he feels he isnt getting to make any decisions. my dad is giving us $500 to go into a bank account for bubs and OH is cracking it because he wants to spend it but doesnt realise its "HER" money.. NOT OURS and then when i said im going to put $50 out of my income into an account for her each week... well did he crack the shits about how he has no say in what happens to the money... umm its my money, if i want to put a little aside for her future i can. (i mentioned i want her last name hyphenated and boy did a storm start -.-)

Well im 28 weeks tomorrow, had a drs appointment today and my dr is planning on inducing me early... as early as 36 weeks... we are discussing it more at my next appointment at 30 weeks. im on the fence about this. its great cos yay i get to know exactly what day she is coming, but yeah, i mean they wouldnt induce me at 36 weeks if they thought there was a risk to bubba being born that early. 

its hard cos ive had a nervous breakdown (not due to bubba but outside influences) and because of this im not coping with being pregnant on a mental level. plus ive had all the previous issues that ive posted earlier in the thread. she's now measuring bigger than her gestation (she's 28 weeks and measuring 1.5 weeks bigger) where before she was small. ive only gained 2kgs through this pregnancy (but lost 10)


----------



## Jessy16

Hi everyone! I hope you've been doing well over the past couple of days.

Lynne, I'm sorry to hear about the drama with James' great-grandmother and the message you received wouldn't have been easy to read. I completely understand why you were upset and hopefully, you'll be able to talk with those involved soon to discuss what happened and how you'd like to be asked in future if James can be taken to a certain place. 

mumsince, sorry to hear you're having trouble with your OH, that can't be easy. Hopefully you'll be able to agree on a name soon, though I love Akaysha Jeane. I know I speak for the entire group when I say we're all only a message away if you ever need us.

We're still here in Ohio visiting family friends and still having a great time. There's so many of us here it's hard to spend time with everyone but thankfully we still have a few days left of our trip. My SIL Kate and I have been constantly talking about the babies and we've really gotten close so I am really happy about that. She and Josh, my brother, have decided they're going to stay team yellow for their pregnancy despite expecting twins, so it'll be double the surprise when the babies do arrive! My sister will go back to London as we leave for home and she won't be back with us in California until September when Cora is here. At the rate this pregnancy is progressing, they'll both be here before I know it! It's crazy to think that if I do need to be induced, I only have 8 weeks left providing I don't go into labor and deliver before my scheduled induction. Wow! :shock:

Cora's dad and I have been talking recently and we're trying to organize some kind of visiting schedule, along with a general 'plan' of how this is going to work. He's going to college in the fall, but he'll only be 30 minutes away and vows to 'have her' every weekend. I'm highly sceptical about this still and I'm hoping I eat my words when it comes down to it, but I don't think I will be. It's a shame as he's a great person and I want him to be in her life, but he isn't ready for such a big responsibility but what 17 year old is? I'm just as scared as he is, if not more, but because he won't be the one holding her at the end of this he thinks he can walk away. I'm not making assumptions or being bitter btw, as he has expressed concerns about being a parent as well as how involved he's going to be, prior to declaring he'll become "dad of the year" not too long ago. We'll see how things turn out!


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## Charlotteee

Do you not think that is a bit extreme? Stopping them from having him? Yes she made a mistake....

My mum hasn't seen her grandchildren since February as my sister is being a cow and she is distraught, and the kids also break down in tears whenever they see her and can't speak.


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## Charlotteee

lynne192 said:


> i personally don't think so there has been alot going on more than just them trying to leave the country with him that i am uncomfortable with,
> 
> they have been allowing him to see his real dad's mum. *his real dad now knows where we are based, i moved, changed my name etc because the guy said he was going to kill james*, she has been allowing him near the family even though they are not allowed near james, along with trying to take him out the country and such *and they also allowed him in the company of my child molesting uncle who isn't allowed near children.... *surely this is an unsafe environment, all this along with lying to me, saying nasty things about me to my son after i am trying to protect him and give him a happy healthy unbringing etc, i wasn't 100% annoyed about the holiday thing more felt highly disrespected but after the text messages and things that are being said why would i want them contact with my son? if it was a misunderstanding a one time thing etc and there were no nasty messages i would have talked it over. they haven't even tried to say sorry only saying shitty things about me so not worth my effort. we don't live near them and james starts school soon. he has enough grandmothers'.... i am unsure why i should consider her feeling when my thoughts, feelings, rules and such are not respected by her?

I am sorry, but the bits in bold - why on earth would you be on a public forum announcing the name of your son - who's father has threatened to kill him?!! With your name on here, your location, how old your son is - if he really wanted to find you it wouldn't be hard.

And why have you not reported to the police that your Uncle has been near your son - who is *not allowed near children* so that they can arrest him for breaking court conditions made?!

And the same for the family.....


----------



## lynne192

.


----------



## Jessy16

I've decided to get the Mamas and Papas Urbo stroller :happydance: We only have the black or stone colored bassinet/carrycot here in the US, so I have ordered it in black but I can't decide on which color I should get the seat unit in. It's between either the black color or the purple one, but I don't know which! Which one do you all prefer?


----------



## lynne192

i love purple so that be my choice but black maybe more practical?


----------



## Cherrylicious

31 weeks! 9 more weeks until i can finally meet my little man!!! :happydance:


----------



## PrincessTaz

Jessy16 said:


> I've decided to get the Mamas and Papas Urbo stroller :happydance: We only have the black or stone colored bassinet/carrycot here in the US, so I have ordered it in black but I can't decide on which color I should get the seat unit in. It's between either the black color or the purple one, but I don't know which! Which one do you all prefer?

Jessy I would personally go for the purple, it's such a pretty colour :) xx



Cherrylicious said:


> 31 weeks! 9 more weeks until i can finally meet my little man!!! :happydance:

Happy 31 weeks hun :) xx


----------



## Wobbles

This thread has been re-opened. Further activity that is troll/flame like, rude or anti social will result in this group being closed again.

You will find all groups go off topic and not just about pregnancy ... if you don't welcome this then the thread is best locked anyway. I've never seen anything like it before since BnB opened ... the previous comments were not welcomed by many and have now been deleted.


----------



## holywoodmum

Wobbles is there any reason that completely unrelated comments were deleted? I posted an update at 32 weeks, about a scan I'd had where baby was measuring ahead, and it's gone now. I was only trying to steer the board back to it's original course.


----------



## Darkest

So, my friend who was due Sept 9th has had her baby! Due to Pre E she was induced yesterday(33+6), but ended up having a section.
Baby is in scbu and appears to be doing well. 
A boy at 4lb 13oz. Not a bad weight eh'? Will update when i know anything else.
As for me, 33 + 1 today. MW check on Thurs.


----------



## mumsince2010

Omg yay so happy this thread is back. ive missed everyones updates. (id love a link to the facebook group please)

So im almost 32 weeks. and hopefully baby girl will be here sooner as im being induced.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Darkest said:


> So, my friend who was due Sept 9th has had her baby! Due to Pre E she was induced yesterday(33+6), but ended up having a section.
> Baby is in scbu and appears to be doing well.
> A boy at 4lb 13oz. Not a bad weight eh'? Will update when i know anything else.
> As for me, 33 + 1 today. MW check on Thurs.

Congrats to your friends again. Keep us updated with the little fellas progress :)



mumsince2010 said:


> Omg yay so happy this thread is back. ive missed everyones updates. (id love a link to the facebook group please)
> 
> So im almost 32 weeks. and hopefully baby girl will be here sooner as im being induced.

Me too, it's nice to have it back. I was feeling like I didn't really belong anywhere on BnB anymore because 3rd tri is mainly all this is it and it was way too late to join another Sept group. To join the FB group you will need to PM FloridaGirl :) x

AFM - I'm 33 weeks today, wahooo! 
I'm going to visit the hospital tomorrow for a tour of the birth centre and delivery ward. It's not the hospital I want to birth at as I want to use the birth centre in my own town (hospital I'm visiting is in the next town!) but I have to wait till my 36 week appointment with my consultant to get the go ahead. Baby is breech at the moment though, bum first, so it's looking like I won't get to use the birth centre or get my water birth. I was a bit upset at first but I'm getting over it now. All that matters is having a healthy baby at the end of the day :) xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Darkest, I'm glad your friends baby is doing well. A friend of mine had her twin boys at 32 wks and they were in the hospital for about 2 weeks then went home. I'm sure he'll be fine. :hugs: GL at the MW's on Thursday! :)

mumsince, PM me the link to your FB or your name and I'll add you to the FB group. :)

Princess, yay for 33 weeks! I'm going for a tour of our birthing facility on August 4th. Do you plan on asking questions? I've got an entire listed printed and ready to ask questions with. :haha:

AFM, 34+5 today, 35 weeks according to my doctor. He says the boys need to stay put for another week and then they're welcome to come whenever they're ready! So starting next weekend we might start doing more things to help them along. I'd really prefer that I go into labor on my own then have to be induced at 38 weeks!


----------



## Jessy16

Hi everyone, it's good to be able to chat to you all again.

I'm now 32 weeks and doing really well. Cora is now measuring at about 2 weeks behind and has grown ridiculous amounts recently, so my doctor thinks it's unlikely I'll go early or need my induction on Sept. 1st, but I am having weekly scans to monitor her growth and development. 

Congratulations to your friend, Darkest. I'll keep her and baby in my thoughts until we hear s/he is home.


----------



## holywoodmum

Karen, congragts again to your friend, I really hope her wee boy is home soon... hope your MW appt goes well!
Mumsince, come to FB! When are you due to be induced?
FG, hope your eviction plans go well when the time comes :)
Taz hope your hospital tour goes well! Fingers crossed your wee one will turn and you'll get to the birthing centre, but at least this way it'll be somwhere familiar if you have to use the hospital
Jessy, great news that Cora is growing so well! I hope you're keeping well too :)
As for me, baby had turned head down at appt last week, but I think he/she was lying transverse again yesterday... I have MW in a week and a half, then back to docs at 38 weeks, 2 weeks later.
They want me to repeat my glucouse screening cos I have big babies. I don't want to. I'm not worried about having big baby.
How often are folks having their checkups now?


----------



## Charlotteee

I have one next week and then I think they become fortnightly?? Not sure xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

My next appointment is this Wednesday, August 1st & I have them weekly throughout August until the boys arrive plus weekly NST's on the boys which are done every Saturday.

Happy 32 weeks Jessy!


----------



## kasey c

Hello all! Good to have the thread open again :) and glad everyone is doing well! Jessy- really great to hear Cora has grown loads! Lucy- hope baby turns back to head down position- I am sure my little man keeps changing position between head down and transverse but every appointment he is head down! My appointments are still fortnightly at the moment but from 36 weeks are weekly, although have two obgyn appointments in one week as OB is away on holiday during week 37. 
Karen- congrats again to your friend on the birth of her little boy and hope he is able to go home soon. 
Princess Taz- hope the hospital tour goes well, have my fingers crossed that you are able to give birth in the birth centre.
Mumsince- glad to hear you are doing well. When is your induction scheduled for?
Florida Girl- good luck for going into labour before scheduled induction! Hope the hospital tour goes well too.
AFM, I am now 34w3d - had a growth scan last Monday and little man is two weeks ahead of himself in growth, scan weighed him in at 5lb 14oz. I have another growth scan in 2 and a half weeks. Currently, have scheduled induction for 41 weeks but hoping baby will make an appearance before then!


----------



## mumsince2010

Having trouble with pm. Forvfacebook group.

Kat warren (kathleen)

https://www.facebook.com/katw.mumsince2010?ref=ts


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Kasey, your bubba is a nice, good size!! :D

Mumsince, I just sent you a friends request


----------



## Darkest

Just updated the fb group.

Friend is doing well, bp still a bit high but hopefully that will sort itself out soon. She is sore from the section but coping well.
Baby O has to be 'fully feeding' before being able to come home so they are starting him on milk today to see how he tolerates it. Mummy says O is 'a strong little man'. <3
She also put some pics on, he is so sweet. Lots of hair! I will ask her if it's ok to post one for you to see him. 

Jessy, so glad Cora is growing well! You are doing a great job.
Lucy, i have my next apt at 34 weeks (should have been 32 really but hey ho, guess MW's didn't feel it necessary even though doc wanted them to check bp regularly!) Then evey 2 weeks till 40 weeks, then 41 i think (if i get that far).
Oh no, tell a lie. My next one is on Thurs (on their dates 34 + 1, on mine 33 + 5).

Kacey, you baby is a good weight! I have another scan in 1 week and am really interested to see how big/small baby is.


----------



## holywoodmum

Good to hear Baby is doing OK :)

I'm 35 weeks today, and 7 years married today!


----------



## Darkest

holywoodmum said:


> Good to hear Baby is doing OK :)
> 
> I'm 35 weeks today, and 7 years married today!

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY! I have 2 other friends celebrating their first wedding anniversary's today so it must be a good day! x


----------



## holywoodmum

Yeah, it was a Saturday again last year...


----------



## lyndsay49

Jessy so glad Cora is growing well, you've done brilliant!
My midwife comes to my house at 36weeks to go through the birth plan, does anyone elses do this? Then I see her at clinic every 2 weeks until delivery I believe.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hey ladies, yahoo for this getting reopened yay!!

Just a quickly.....glad we are all doing fab! In answer to checkups I go weekly and have been since 30weeks..... I'm diabetic though .... I go weekly till the end but I go at 38weeks so I only have 5weeks left wahooooo,...... Bring on my princess getting here I'm so excited! Got one more growth scan at 36weeks on the 22aug nd I get the tour of my hospital next tues yahooo

It's all happening for all of us 

Love to you all xoxox


----------



## holywoodmum

yay Ezza!! I have 5 weeks left, but I think more like 7. I think my appts are still fortnightly, so that seems pretty normal


----------



## holywoodmum

35 weeks today, and 7 years married :)


----------



## Ljayne

Not posted for a while, hope everyone well. Been moving house finally not living in my Mums tiny one bed flat! I still have hyperemesis been prescribed ondanestron, also iron been failing so tomorrow or wednesday I am having an iron infusion, has anyone had one drips scare me and dont know what to expect other than they take bloods first and it takes four hours

xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

FloridaGirl - Did have a list but she covered everything anyway. 
I can't believe that in the next couple of weeks you could have your little boys, eeeek it's so exciting :)) x

Jessy - Wow she really has caught up now, that's fab news. Which colour pram did you go with in the end? x

Holywood - The tour went well thanks, not where I'd prefer to be but at least I'm prepared for it. As for checks ups I see my midwife every 3 weeks and I have an appointment with my consultant at 36 weeks where she'll hopefully sign me over to full midwife led care.
Hope you're enjoying your anniversary :) x

Kasey - Tour went ok thanks, hopefully I won't have to go there though. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed you don't go over lol. Are they planning on inducing because of baby's size or just because you'll be overdue? x

Ezza - Hope you enjoy your tour hun! x

Lyndsay - My midwife hasn't mentioned anything to me about coming to my house, she did do my booking in appointment at home though. x

Ljayne - Yay for moving, hope you're settling in nicely. Hope your infusion goes ok x

AFM - Tour of the hospital went ok. The rooms were really small and clinical but the staff seemed friendly. It was a group tour and it was running late so nobody got chance to ask any questions but I think she explained everything. I don't really want to have my baby there if I'm honest 1. Because it's not in my home town 2. Because it was all really clinical 3. I really want a water birth and my OH to be able to stay with me over night. They did have a birth centre too so even if my consultant doesn't agree to let me use my home towns birth centre I might be able to use that one because they have the labour ward as well just down the corridor (home town is just a birth centre so if anything went wrong would have to be transferred to the other hospital anyway. I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much and plus baby might stay breech will mean I don't have a choice anyways!


----------



## kasey c

Taz- glad to hear tour went ok- saw also your post on Facebook, at least there is the option of birth centre led care in your hospital. Do they have any birthing pools at the hospital? I gave birth at the birth centre in the hospital and was able to use the birthing pool which was lovely. I have my fingers crossed that you will be signed off consultant care at 36 weeks! The scheduled induction is if I go overdue- my OB doesn't want me to go over 41 weeks. However, they may induce earlier depending on growth scan at 37 weeks, but they wouldn't induce any earlier than 39 weeks. I am not overly keen on the whole induction process, and I have asked for membrane sweeps first as would rather go into labour naturally. Will have to see what happens! 
Lucy- hope you had a nice Anniversary! Happy 35 weeks again! 
Ljayne- hope the move went well and good luck for the iron infusion and hope all goes well.
Erin- hope you enjoy your hospital tour next week!


----------



## PrincessTaz

kasey c said:


> Taz- glad to hear tour went ok- saw also your post on Facebook, at least there is the option of birth centre led care in your hospital. Do they have any birthing pools at the hospital? I gave birth at the birth centre in the hospital and was able to use the birthing pool which was lovely. I have my fingers crossed that you will be signed off consultant care at 36 weeks! The scheduled induction is if I go overdue- my OB doesn't want me to go over 41 weeks. However, they may induce earlier depending on growth scan at 37 weeks, but they wouldn't induce any earlier than 39 weeks. I am not overly keen on the whole induction process, and I have asked for membrane sweeps first as would rather go into labour naturally. Will have to see what happens!

Yeah they do have pools at the hospital too, it would just be nice to give birth in my home town. The birth centre I want to use is only at the bottom of my street, a 5 min walk so would be perfect. I've always liked to be in control but I guess baby is the one running this show. Whatever is the best way to get s/he here safely is the most important thing so I just need to chill out a bit. Yeah I can understand not wanting to be induced, fingers crossed you won't need to be xx


----------



## lyndsay49

Has anyone done their birth plan yet? Midwife is doing mine on 7th August but to be honest im quite happy to just 'go with the flow.' I dont really have anything I really want or dont want. Im not too bothered about a water birth and obviously Id like the birth to be as natural as possible, but i will do whatever the midwife thinks is best at that time.
Do they document who you want at the birth, and who you want to cut the cord etc? xx


----------



## mumsince2010

my birth plan is.... i want drugs ONLY if i ask for them. (my first labor i didnt have anything)
FOB will be in the room as well as my sister. FOB will cut cord.

other than that. get little miss out safely :) 
i went in carefree without a plan (other than cord cutting and whose in the room), with my son and it was perfect. so im hoping it will be just as good this time round


----------



## Darkest

I had a birth plan with #1, never got looked at. (Mind you things didn't go to plan anyway lol). Didn't bother with #2 (and things wouldn't have gone to plan again if i did anyway due to pph) and wont be bothering with this one. 
I'm just going to go with the flow and see what happens.


----------



## Jessy16

Okay ladies, we're due next month!! 

I have a birth plan in place and it states how I want to labor, who I want to cut the cord, medication I want to be given, what should happen if a situation arises and a couple of other things too. I don't know how much of it will actually happen, but the doctor who will be delivering Cora is aware of my birth plan and my wishes.

Taz - I went for the raspberry seat unit with the black bassinet :thumbup: I'm glad your hospital tour was okay. I hope you're able to have the birth you want.

Kasey, he's a good weight!

Is there anyone who hasn't settled on a name for their LO? From what I remember most of us have got a name planned.


----------



## PrincessTaz

I had a birth plan done from before I even knew I was pregnant! I'm quickly realising though that not everything can be planned so I'm throwing it away and doing a less detailed and precise one. I still really want a water birth and delayed cord clamping though. 

As for names we still haven't settled on any, we have some we like but keep changing our minds. I think the boy name is pretty much set in stone but we're really struggling with the girl name!

:happydance: WAHOO, WE'RE DUE NEXT MONTH!!! :happydance:


----------



## holywoodmum

I've written birth plans two previous times and will again, although I think it's less common in Germany... 
First time it went out the window as I was inducded 11 days late. Second time, the MWs really read it - it was things like I wanted skin to skin asap after birth, DH to cut the cord. Time on our own with the baby right after delivery (assuming everything was OK). They really respected it. The other things were like preference for various drugs, and also a big one for me that if I needed surgery i wanted stitches not staples... I've never written one WITH a mw though. I think it probably depends on how the care system works for you where you are - i know here that the MW who delivers our baby will be the one I've seen throughout (barring some horrible unforseen circumstances) so she should have a good idea of what I will and won't consider anyway - I found it useful in the UK, as I knew it would be MWs I'd not met before attending the delivery, so it meant that they could see what I hoped for and what options I'd be open to :) I think even if you don't refer to it at all during labour it can be a useful experience to write one beforehand, just so that in your head you are aware of the various things that might happen and what the consequences are etc. There are a few online tick sheet ones - I've been looking at those in German so far (and having to use google to translate most of it) as I'm not sure about so much of the birth culture here - ie no pain relief other than epidural! So it's been good for me to see what sort of things they have included!

Ljayne, sounds good to be moved. No idea about iron transfusion, but I've had a drip before and it was fine, canular in hand and nothing else you'd notice... hope it makes you feel much better anyway!

Jessy, your pram sounds lovely! We haven't decided a name yet, but we have a shortlist of about 6 I think...! Most likely will only decide very late in the day if the last two times are anything to go by!

Taz, before I got pregnant, I hadn't even thought about labour or delivery, it was all about getting the baby in there! You're very organised!

Lyndsay, I'd look at some online birthplans before your MW comes, so you have some ideas, but I think it's pretty cool she's going to write it with you :) Is that the MW that will deliver your baby?

As for me, I saw my other MW last night - she's a specialist in SPD pain, so I had a lovely hour on her couch... She's taped my bump too, which is really weird, but should hopefully provide some support. She said she though the pain coming back could coincide with baby going head down, so I guess it's a small price to pay to have the baby the right way round! She's on holiday now til the day before I'm due, so hopefully the pain settles now!!


----------



## lyndsay49

Yes I will have a look at some examples online. I have started my plan, and she just comes and goes through it and adds anything i've missed. No she's my community midwife so not much chance of her being at the birth, it must just be something they do around here.

4weeks until my due date!! but the thought that it could be 6 weeks is quite depressing I just want to meet him already!


----------



## mrsine

Hi girls, internet has been down for a long while. I missed the whole closing thread stuff too but glad its back up. Anyway, I'm not making any plans. I want a natural water birth and thats as far as my plans go. My shower is on saturday, already started receiving gifts from my gift registry.

I'm getting the maxi cosi car seat and bugaboo push chair in red. I'm excited its all coming together. The only problem is lack of room in these tiny london flats. My husband was living here before I moved in with him and both bedrooms have double beds which take up a significant part of the floor space as well as a set of drawers, a cupboard, 2 bedside tables (not on where the bed is..... STUPID) and a bookshelf. WHERE IS BABY GOING TO GO?? We keep arguing, I want the double bed in the 2nd room gone and hubby doesn't see why. SIGH


----------



## Darkest

mrsine said:


> Hi girls, internet has been down for a long while. I missed the whole closing thread stuff too but glad its back up. Anyway, I'm not making any plans. I want a natural water birth and thats as far as my plans go. My shower is on saturday, already started receiving gifts from my gift registry.
> 
> I'm getting the maxi cosi car seat and bugaboo push chair in red. I'm excited its all coming together. The only problem is lack of room in these tiny london flats. My husband was living here before I moved in with him and both bedrooms have double beds which take up a significant part of the floor space as well as a set of drawers, a cupboard, 2 bedside tables (not on where the bed is..... STUPID) and a bookshelf. WHERE IS BABY GOING TO GO?? We keep arguing, I want the double bed in the 2nd room gone and hubby doesn't see why. SIGH

Lol, where does he expect the baby to go???? He won't want (Her is it? I see your pink ticker) in your room forever.:haha:

Seems like that second bedroom needs to become a nursery pretty quick. Could you (get some friends to help) change it round when he's out the house?


----------



## holywoodmum

lyndsay49 said:


> Yes I will have a look at some examples online. I have started my plan, and she just comes and goes through it and adds anything i've missed. No she's my community midwife so not much chance of her being at the birth, it must just be something they do around here.
> 
> 4weeks until my due date!! but the thought that it could be 6 weeks is quite depressing I just want to meet him already!

I've been counting to 42 weeks from the start this time, I was so gutted when I went over first time round. Oddly though second time round I was totally unbothered!



mrsine said:


> Hi girls, internet has been down for a long while. I missed the whole closing thread stuff too but glad its back up. Anyway, I'm not making any plans. I want a natural water birth and thats as far as my plans go. My shower is on saturday, already started receiving gifts from my gift registry.
> 
> I'm getting the maxi cosi car seat and bugaboo push chair in red. I'm excited its all coming together. The only problem is lack of room in these tiny london flats. My husband was living here before I moved in with him and both bedrooms have double beds which take up a significant part of the floor space as well as a set of drawers, a cupboard, 2 bedside tables (not on where the bed is..... STUPID) and a bookshelf. WHERE IS BABY GOING TO GO?? We keep arguing, I want the double bed in the 2nd room gone and hubby doesn't see why. SIGH

Could you compromise and get a sofa bed for in there, so there is somewhere for you to sit and feed too, and then if you have guests baby can come in with you and the nursery can be a spare room?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

We have a birth plan in place. I'm really hoping to deliver these boys vaginally & my doctor is fine with that as Baby A is and has been head down. I was hoping to hold off on an epi as I've read it can slow down labor, but my doctor said that I have to stay on the bed the entire time anyway as they take more precautions with twins, so he will have the epi administered before I'm even at 3cm!

We're being induced somewhere between August 20-22 which is so exciting cause it's less than 3 weeks away!! I can not wait!


----------



## holywoodmum

i still want you to go on your own FG :) And don't take the epi just cos he tells you to, not if you don't want to - just cos you're lying down doesn't mean you have to!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I hope they come on their own too and DH keeps telling me the same thing, that if I don't want the epi in the beginning to not let myself be pushed around and to hold off on it


----------



## holywoodmum

Good for him. I'd say you might be surprised at how well you cope if you go on your own... an induced labour can be far more intense though (speaking from having had both) so don't rule it out entirely. I had an epi with induction, and not when I went on my own...


----------



## Darkest

Omg 34 weeks! Only 6 weeks to go if baby is on time. If not, could be a bit longer but not thinking too much about that!

I finally remembered to ask my friend if i could post a pic of O here so am waiting a reply.

As on the group, had 34 week check the other day. All good. Baby head down, bp 110/62 and last pre-natal anti d done! Just one more after the birth (my other 2 are RH + so i suspect this one is too).

Scan Tues again and i'm very interested to see big/small how he/she is. 

My sil had her 20 week scan yesterday and baby is well. Although she has a low lying placenta so she also is going to have a 34 week scan to check on that. *fingers crossed* it moves! She is due 19th Dec, my kids are both born on the 8th Dec. If she needs a section it could fall on or very close to the 8th!


----------



## holywoodmum

Hope your SIL placenta moves!


----------



## Darkest

How are you all today ladies!!??

The thread had slowed somewhat. Mind you, i bet it will speed up once these babies start showing up!

Just checked my notes again, although baby was head down (and i think still is) the head is 'free' so not engaged yet. DS was breach till 36 weeks, DD engaged from 32 weeks! Another reason for me to think boy lol. Ooh can't wait to find out! And i prefer our boys name to the girl name (i picked boy, hubby picked girl lol) so i realllllly want to use my names!


----------



## heythatchick

Hello, I was supposed to be due Sept 18, but little man here apparently doesn't like rules! So at 33 1/2 weeks my water broke, that was friday morning, they are more or less expecting him to start making his way out today (48 hrs after water broke and starting to have contractions) Today makes him 34 weeks. Kinda freaked out but this kid has not played by the rules yet anyway. Had an ultrasound at 32 weeks where they said he was 3 lbs 12 oz, hoping he's at least 4 or over now


----------



## Darkest

heythatchick said:


> Hello, I was supposed to be due Sept 18, but little man here apparently doesn't like rules! So at 33 1/2 weeks my water broke, that was friday morning, they are more or less expecting him to start making his way out today (48 hrs after water broke and starting to have contractions) Today makes him 34 weeks. Kinda freaked out but this kid has not played by the rules yet anyway. Had an ultrasound at 32 weeks where they said he was 3 lbs 12 oz, hoping he's at least 4 or over now

Ah, sorry things are happening a bit early! But you get to meet your little guy sooner. My friend had her son 1 week ago (at 33+6) and he is thriving and doing so well. I think they're hoping to go home in the next few weeks, if not before. He was born weighing 4lb 13oz and it sounds like yours should be a good weight too. 

Good luck! Keep us posted if you can!


----------



## Hit Girl

Wishing you all the very best *heythatchick*!

Your little guy is going to be absolutely fine. Sounds like he's measuring well. :)


----------



## Jessy16

Thinking of you heythatchick! :hugs:

Cora weighs about 3lbs so really hoping I don't go early as she's still tiny!


----------



## holywoodmum

Hey Darkest :)
My two never engaged before I was in labour, and I have no idea this time! I have MW tomorrow, so she might give me some clues, hoping still head down!
Heythatchick, hope your wee man is fighting fit when he comes out, keep us posted!


----------



## Ljayne

4 weeks left :o xx


----------



## mumsince2010

Well ladies im getting a stretch and sweep at 37 weeks...

Has anyone had a successful sweep this early?? Should i take EPO or RLT to help prepare my cervix?


----------



## Darkest

Any more news Heythatchic???

Mumsince, i had sweep when over due with DS (didn't work) so had induction. Good luck with yours!

I took RLT tablets with DD and had a quick labout (2-10cm in 2 hours :-0) but i did also labour fast with DS and didn't take anything so i don't really know if they work or not. Am going to take the tabs again this time from 38 weeks.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hey girls, I wrote a,post recently but its no where to be seen it was super long to.damn it...just a Quicky this time ...I'm still in hosp :( bubs is doing well still happy and healthy, she is now in the the 50th-75th percentile so she's slowed down a wee bit as she was in 75th-90th recently..... I've had steroids, which has made my levels a bit whack but I'm hoping once they r cleared from my system things will settle ....bp has stabalised but is sitting at 140/90 on average ...had a bit of a spike tonight at 165/90 but came back down so I'm not going home any time soon ..... Boooooo.... Drs think I won't make it past 36weeks but would love to be proven wrong....so cook my lil princess cook.

I'm feeling great so it sux being stick here but at least I'm in the best place

Heythatchick omg I so hope he sits tight for a bit longer.... Take care of urself and ur wee man ....please keep us posted ...I'm sure he will be perfect sending u loads of dust :dust:

To all u other lovelies sending loads of love ...xx


----------



## holywoodmum

mumsince2010 said:


> Well ladies im getting a stretch and sweep at 37 weeks...
> 
> Has anyone had a successful sweep this early?? Should i take EPO or RLT to help prepare my cervix?

Earliest I had a sweep is 39 weeks, and I was still waiting over two weeks later and was induced. Last time round I had 3 sweeps from I think 40 to 40+10 and went in to labour after the third... no harm in trying RLT and EPO...



Ezza BUB1 said:


> Hey girls, I wrote a,post recently but its no where to be seen it was super long to.damn it...just a Quicky this time ...I'm still in hosp :( bubs is doing well still happy and healthy, she is now in the the 50th-75th percentile so she's slowed down a wee bit as she was in 75th-90th recently..... I've had steroids, which has made my levels a bit whack but I'm hoping once they r cleared from my system things will settle ....bp has stabalised but is sitting at 140/90 on average ...had a bit of a spike tonight at 165/90 but came back down so I'm not going home any time soon ..... Boooooo.... Drs think I won't make it past 36weeks but would love to be proven wrong....so cook my lil princess cook.
> 
> I'm feeling great so it sux being stick here but at least I'm in the best place
> 
> Heythatchick omg I so hope he sits tight for a bit longer.... Take care of urself and ur wee man ....please keep us posted ...I'm sure he will be perfect sending u loads of dust :dust:
> 
> To all u other lovelies sending loads of love ...xx

I hate it when that happens and posts disappear! I tend to select it all and copy before I hit sumbit so I can always just paste it in again!
Sorry you're still stuck there, but like you said, it's the best place at the minute... 

Heythatchick, any word?


----------



## kasey c

Heythatchick- hope all goes well, keep us updated! Thinking of you 
Darkest- happy 34 weeks and hope the scan goes well tomorrow! Glad to hear your friend's little boy is doing well and thriving. :)
Ljayne- Happy 36 weeks for yesterday :)
Mumsince -never had a sweep so early so can't comment but might be good to start on the EPO and RLT to soften the cervix
Erin- so glad to hear baby is doing really well - just so sorry to hear that the BP is still high and you can't go home :( thinking of you and hoping BP stabilizes soon so you can be discharged! Hugs
Lucy- Happy 36 weeks for today! :) 
Not much news here- just very tired and it is so hot here so trying to avoid going out and instead staying indoors with the air con on! Have routine OB appointment tomorrow and then a scan a week Friday so will be interesting to see how much baby has grown. I have put on 4lbs since my scan a fortnight ago and bump has definitely got bigger! Hope everyone has a nice day, take care xxxx


----------



## holywoodmum

I feel for you Kate, I'm so glad it's cooled down here! I had MW this morning - she wants to see me weekly now that I'm 36 weeks... she does so well to put my mind at ease. I've pretty much decided not to see the diabetes specialist, as no one can provide anything to say that my previous glucouse screening results could be so wrong just because the blood was tested 12 hours after it was drawn... (although I'm willing to stand corrected on that one). I personally don't think this baby will be as big as B was at birth - my guess (for the record) is 10lb 6oz (4.7kg) on the 12th September... place your bets now! Other than that everything seemed to be OK - head down but not engaged, no protein in my wee (but some white cells, whatever that means? she didn't seem worried anyway) and BP nice and low... 
I have to decide for next Monday whether I want to go to the Gerburtshaus or the hospital for delivery... I'm torn. A silly little bit of me says Geburthaus so that I can have the birth written up on the little noticeboard in the hall (how juvenile!) but a big bit of me doesn't want to be sent home two hours after giving birth. Apparently if I feel that strongly about that I can be transferred to the hospital overnight. Then there's the "sensible" bit that thinks of proximity to doctors and extra help if needed, which is answered by the whimsical part of my brain that says in the hospital interventions are more likely even when not 100% medically necessary. Looks like I've got some thinking to do!


----------



## 2boyz1onway

Well Hey you guy!!

Last time I was on, this thread was closed. I am so glad to see that it is back up and running. How has everyone been?? its been a while i know, but I've been up and down since the last time posting here. Let's see where do i begin....

well went into sort of labor at 28 weeks, contractions 3-5 min apart for 1 1\2 hours, but luckily with medication, it was stopped. whew.. didn't want to have him yet.. glad he was being stubborn and didn't want to show his face. then I failed my 3 hour gestational test, so now I am checking sugar's 4 times a day and will start NST and ultrasound monitoring starting at my next drs apt. He seems to be ok, still moving constantly and things seem to be ok with the exception of the bumps in the road. I also was told I would get my c-section date at my next apt, so that is exciting:):).

So thats whats been going on with me lately.. hope everyone is well.. and their LO's are doing good as well..

missed you all!!

~Tricia~


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Wow, how. Scary!! Glad they were able to stop labor tho!


----------



## 2boyz1onway

I know right!!!

The doctors are going to start ultrasound and NST monitoring at my next apt so hopefully they will catch anything that happens to pop up.. ahhh.. just wish september was here :)


----------



## lyndsay49

37weeks today, cant believe i've got to full term :happydance: Just the waiting game now...


----------



## holywoodmum

:happydance: happy full term! Hope you're not waiting another 5 weeks now...


----------



## mrsine

congrats lyndsay!


----------



## JellyBeann

Comparison time...



I thought I was much bigger with my son back in 2009, but it doesn't look like much of a difference here! What do you all think (there is a 2 week gap though)


----------



## 2boyz1onway

yayyy.. just got the paperwork in the mail for my c-section... my c-section is scheduled for 09/19/12. I can't believe that will be his birthday unless he decides to come early.. I have my date and will be counting down the days :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

congrats lyndsay, just an amazing feeling i'm sure!

we're being induced on September 19th!


----------



## Darkest

FloridaGirl21 said:


> congrats lyndsay, just an amazing feeling i'm sure!
> 
> we're being induced on September 19th!

Erm, no FG. You are being induced on AUG 19th! :winkwink::haha::hugs:
Do you really want those boys in that long lol!?



2boyz1onway said:


> yayyy.. just got the paperwork in the mail for my c-section... my c-section is scheduled for 09/19/12. I can't believe that will be his birthday unless he decides to come early.. I have my date and will be counting down the days :)

Woo hoo! Do you think he may come early or stay nice and snug till then?


----------



## holywoodmum

Yeah ysa, 9 days to go!!
That's great 2boyz, must be nice to have a date!


----------



## mrsine

Congrats Lyndsay!

I feel like 37 weeks is forever and a day!


----------



## holywoodmum

Yeah ysa, 9 days to go!!
That's great 2boyz, must be nice to have a date!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Darkest said:


> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> congrats lyndsay, just an amazing feeling i'm sure!
> 
> we're being induced on September 19th!
> 
> Erm, no FG. You are being induced on AUG 19th! :winkwink::haha::hugs:
> Do you really want those boys in that long lol!?
> 
> 
> 
> 2boyz1onway said:
> 
> 
> yayyy.. just got the paperwork in the mail for my c-section... my c-section is scheduled for 09/19/12. I can't believe that will be his birthday unless he decides to come early.. I have my date and will be counting down the days :)Click to expand...
> 
> Woo hoo! Do you think he may come early or stay nice and snug till then?Click to expand...

Bahaha! Whoops! No, August 19! Lol :haha:


----------



## Darkest

So, FG, we know you're being induced soon. Any other Sept Mummies having inductions/C-Sections scheduled for Aug??? 

Kissyface is having her bubba's in Aug iirc? 

A few people are 'borderline' due to medical issues so may/may not be induced early. 
Ummmmm, can't think of anyone else off the top of my head!


----------



## holywoodmum

Erin maybe?


----------



## Darkest

holywoodmum said:


> Erin maybe?

Yeah that's who i was thinking of, couldn't remember her username on here.

Obviously Sproglet (i think that was her username) had hers early but i don't think she is on this thread. A couple of other girls are Sept due and one is being induced tomorrow due to OC(is that right, the one that causes itching?). But i don't think either of those are here.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Can't believe some of us are going to mummies within the next week or so, where the hell as the time gone?! I can still remember posting my first post on this thread, doesn't seem like 2 minutes a go! 

Eeeeek, it's so exciting :)

Hope we can carry this group on after baba's are here


----------



## Ezza BUB1

ME Im Erin!! hehe..... im thinking next week im 35weeks tomoz and they say induction at 36weeks (unless im smooth sailing from now) which i cant see happening ... so WHOLLY CRAP!! im thinking YSA is gonna be first at this stage if i hold out.... then maybe me or Darkest ( i think is that right your csection is the 22nd?? i knwo you better by your name on fb but didnt think i should put it on here just incase?? race is on hehehe

hope everyone is doing well .... lots a love xoxo:hugs:


----------



## Darkest

Ezza BUB1 said:


> ME Im Erin!! hehe..... im thinking next week im 35weeks tomoz and they say induction at 36weeks (unless im smooth sailing from now) which i cant see happening ... so WHOLLY CRAP!! im thinking YSA is gonna be first at this stage if i hold out.... then maybe me or Darkest ( i think is that right your csection is the 22nd?? i knwo you better by your name on fb but didnt think i should put it on here just incase?? race is on hehehe
> 
> hope everyone is doing well .... lots a love xoxo:hugs:

Def not me having the section lol. Karen T on FB. Who is having section 22nd then???

I think i will be snugly in the middle. Def not one of the first, and as i'm due mid Sept, i won't be one of the last either. Even if i went 2 weeks overdue (ooh i hope not) i still won't make Oct.


----------



## mrsine

How do I join the FB group? Is it secret?

Found out at my shower that I'm having a boy! I had an awesome time :)

I really thought it was a girl lol, OH has been laughing at me all this time!! He's the only one who knew because the sonographer wrote it down for him. He was really good at keeping it a secret.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Darkest said:


> Ezza BUB1 said:
> 
> 
> ME Im Erin!! hehe..... im thinking next week im 35weeks tomoz and they say induction at 36weeks (unless im smooth sailing from now) which i cant see happening ... so WHOLLY CRAP!! im thinking YSA is gonna be first at this stage if i hold out.... then maybe me or Darkest ( i think is that right your csection is the 22nd?? i knwo you better by your name on fb but didnt think i should put it on here just incase?? race is on hehehe
> 
> hope everyone is doing well .... lots a love xoxo:hugs:
> 
> Def not me having the section lol. Karen T on FB. Who is having section 22nd then???
> 
> I think i will be snugly in the middle. Def not one of the first, and as i'm due mid Sept, i won't be one of the last either. Even if i went 2 weeks overdue (ooh i hope not) i still won't make Oct.Click to expand...

oooh im sorry Karen why did i think it was you.... whos the other twin bump then.....name starting with M,........a hahaha she is haveing a section isnt she on the 22nd ... crap i dunno .... lots a love babe oxoxxo ps i hate not remembering names on here to match up with fb its hard

Mrsine pm Florida girl your details and she will add you babe ox yahoooo for a baby boy and good on your man for keeping it hush hush x


----------



## JellyBeann

I think I'm going to go early, but as I'm due the start of the last week in September, Ill go into October, most likely! I am determined to have the baby on the 24th (my own birthday) But I do think I'm going to go at 38/39 weeks...which would put me at the 9th (38 weeks) I just have a feeling... But I know I'll probably go overdue. My son was 6 days over, so I'm hoping I don't go more than 7 days overdue (that puts me on 30th Sept, I REALLY don't want to go into October!)


----------



## Darkest

Ezza BUB1 said:


> Darkest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ezza BUB1 said:
> 
> 
> ME Im Erin!! hehe..... im thinking next week im 35weeks tomoz and they say induction at 36weeks (unless im smooth sailing from now) which i cant see happening ... so WHOLLY CRAP!! im thinking YSA is gonna be first at this stage if i hold out.... then maybe me or Darkest ( i think is that right your csection is the 22nd?? i knwo you better by your name on fb but didnt think i should put it on here just incase?? race is on hehehe
> 
> hope everyone is doing well .... lots a love xoxo:hugs:
> 
> Def not me having the section lol. Karen T on FB. Who is having section 22nd then???
> 
> I think i will be snugly in the middle. Def not one of the first, and as i'm due mid Sept, i won't be one of the last either. Even if i went 2 weeks overdue (ooh i hope not) i still won't make Oct.Click to expand...
> 
> oooh im sorry Karen why did i think it was you.... whos the other twin bump then.....name starting with M,........a hahaha she is haveing a section isnt she on the 22nd ... crap i dunno .... lots a love babe oxoxxo ps i hate not remembering names on here to match up with fb its hard
> 
> Mrsine pm Florida girl your details and she will add you babe ox yahoooo for a baby boy and good on your man for keeping it hush hush xClick to expand...

Haha, yeah i know i get so confused! I know names on FB but usernames here lol. I can relate a few people's usernames but that's it. 

Kissyface is the other lady having the twins. 

Mrsine, congrats on your blue bump! I think i'm having a boy, DH thinks it's a girl. Guess one of us will be correct! :haha:


----------



## holywoodmum

Congrats on your blue bump mrsine! if you add any of us a friend on FB we can add you to the group, I'll PM you my FB link


----------



## 2boyz1onway

holywoodmum said:


> Yeah ysa, 9 days to go!!
> That's great 2boyz, must be nice to have a date!



It does feel nice, but getting more and more surreal.. :happydance:


----------



## 2boyz1onway

Darkest said:


> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> congrats lyndsay, just an amazing feeling i'm sure!
> 
> we're being induced on September 19th!
> 
> Erm, no FG. You are being induced on AUG 19th! :winkwink::haha::hugs:
> Do you really want those boys in that long lol!?
> 
> 
> 
> 2boyz1onway said:
> 
> 
> yayyy.. just got the paperwork in the mail for my c-section... my c-section is scheduled for 09/19/12. I can't believe that will be his birthday unless he decides to come early.. I have my date and will be counting down the days :)Click to expand...
> 
> Woo hoo! Do you think he may come early or stay nice and snug till then?Click to expand...



I have a feeling that he will come early.. not sure why I have that feeling, of course I could be wrong, but who knows.. I just hope he comes when he's ready :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Darkest said:


> Ezza BUB1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ezza BUB1 said:
> 
> 
> ME Im Erin!! hehe..... im thinking next week im 35weeks tomoz and they say induction at 36weeks (unless im smooth sailing from now) which i cant see happening ... so WHOLLY CRAP!! im thinking YSA is gonna be first at this stage if i hold out.... then maybe me or Darkest ( i think is that right your csection is the 22nd?? i knwo you better by your name on fb but didnt think i should put it on here just incase?? race is on hehehe
> 
> hope everyone is doing well .... lots a love xoxo:hugs:
> 
> Def not me having the section lol. Karen T on FB. Who is having section 22nd then???
> 
> I think i will be snugly in the middle. Def not one of the first, and as i'm due mid Sept, i won't be one of the last either. Even if i went 2 weeks overdue (ooh i hope not) i still won't make Oct.Click to expand...
> 
> oooh im sorry Karen why did i think it was you.... whos the other twin bump then.....name starting with M,........a hahaha she is haveing a section isnt she on the 22nd ... crap i dunno .... lots a love babe oxoxxo ps i hate not remembering names on here to match up with fb its hard
> 
> Mrsine pm Florida girl your details and she will add you babe ox yahoooo for a baby boy and good on your man for keeping it hush hush xClick to expand...
> 
> Haha, yeah i know i get so confused! I know names on FB but usernames here lol. I can relate a few people's usernames but that's it.
> 
> Kissyface is the other lady having the twins.
> 
> Mrsine, congrats on your blue bump! I think i'm having a boy, DH thinks it's a girl. Guess one of us will be correct! :haha:Click to expand...

lol, yes, Kissyface is the other twin bump, she's monica & having a section on the 22nd


----------



## mrsine

Thanks guys! I'm hoping I go early, at about 38weeks because I can't believe that there is any more space in my belly and its huge. I can hardly maneuver myself around the place! For a first baby I get a lot of 'WOWWWWWW'


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Gone quiet in here! :)


----------



## holywoodmum

I was thinking that too!!


----------



## Icklebean

ive got lots of things going one i dont know if they are signs baby may come earlier than due date which is sept 20th. any help before i ramble on? lol


----------



## holywoodmum

What sort of things?!


----------



## Icklebean

hi thanks for ur reply, like head been engaged since 29 weeks and now tummy has dropped and i can see head were my pelvis is, massive bump everyone says spesh for a small person, numb fingers, swollen hands, had shooting pains near cervix where head engaging since 29 weeks but its gotten worse. stuff like that really lol


----------



## Charlotteee

Think that's normal hun, I've been getting all that too xx


----------



## 2boyz1onway

Ughh.. had my 34 week appointment today.. I just wish 09/19 would hurry up and get here. Contractions everyday, hours of NST and fetal monitoring.. now doctor thinks I have a hernia and baby is pressing on it.. thats why it hurts in one spot.. ughh.. so now I am on the "watch" list and going to weekly appointments, possible twice weekly appointments.. I have had pinching and cervical pains as well.. dr says im ok.. but thats all he said. so we shall see.. :(


----------



## Darkest

WOO HOO! 36 weeks!!!!!

Only 4 more till due date! And only 28 days, now THAT sounds close!

Can't wait for these birth announcements to start moving this thread again. It's amazing just how many September mummies there are on this forum, but are on so many different threads!


----------



## PrincessTaz

:hi: ladies 

My 36 week consultant appointment went well, they have said I can use the birth centre :happydance: I'm over the moon but trying to book a tour is a nightmare as they keep getting cancelled as rooms are full. I think baby is head down again so hopefully s/he will stay that way. I've had some stresses with my house this week.. Landlord tried to up the rent knowing I'm going on maternity leave soon! We managed to put him off for the next 6 months though so I might have to go back to work earlier than I'd planned. My idiot OH spilt a whole cup of coffee on my 100% wool cream carpet and then rubbed it in which meant we had to hire a carpet cleaner but he turned out to be a bit of a cowboy and the carpet wasn't drying and now has an awful smell. We're trying everything we can think of to get rid of the smell but it's getting to the point that we might have to buy a new carpet! Oh and the coffee stain never did come out!!!

Other than that though things are good. Baby is active and apart from peeing a lot, being a bit more tired than usual and ugly swollen feet I feel pretty great :)


----------



## holywoodmum

Icklebean, hopefully things'll be happening soon
Darkest, I was thinking the same thing about how it was strange that folks from our thread weren't delivering, but I guess there's 4 babies now, just not updated on here!
And happy 36 weeks!
Taz, did you get your tour on Sunday in the end?
I'm waiting at home for my 38 week appt, MW coming to me this time. I am dripping sweat like nobodies business, after 37C on Sunday I thought 26C would be OK today, but it's so humid :(


----------



## shantehend

Hello ladies!! Haven't been around much since first tri. Hoping my LO will come any day now. LOL. Glad to know everyone is doing well. Floridagirl, hoping everything went well with your induction.


----------



## Darkest

shantehend said:


> Hello ladies!! Haven't been around much since first tri. Hoping my LO will come any day now. LOL. Glad to know everyone is doing well. Floridagirl, hoping everything went well with your induction.

Awww lovely to see you back. You will def have to update when you have had your baby! :hugs:

FG's induction went well. She's mega busy at the mo with the twins but i'm sure she'll put pics up when she gets a spare few mins. :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

I find the humidity is worse than when it's hot! I can't stand the muggyness! X


----------



## holywoodmum

ditto re the humidity. It's been lovely here the last two days, cool in the mornings 22C in the afternoon...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hi ladies, sorry about the selfish post but im so sleepy. just wanted to pop in and let you know that i had my boys Monday night, August 20th (vaginal delivery).

Colton (right) 5lb 6oz & Landon (left) 5lb 9oz, both are doing well, just mega tired here.


----------



## shantehend

FloridaGirl, they are adorable!! And we can understand you being tired. Having one baby can wear a person down with the sleep deprivation.


----------



## holywoodmum

COngratulatoins again! You're totally entitled to a selfish post!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hi ladies, sorry for such a late update, I do believe I was the first to have a Sept baby maybe second.

We welcomed our beautiful lil princess, Pyper Cruz to the world on 16th august at 3.54pm via emergency c- section ..... Weighing In at 2220g (4bs) and 40cm long .... She's tiny ihad her at 35weeks2days she's in special care unit but doin so well... She lost weight but has finally put it back on plus some she is now 2248g 
I love her so much she's the best thing that's ever happened to me I just can't wait to take her home xxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0251-1.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0310-1.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0292_2.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## shantehend

Congratulations!! Pyper is beautiful!


----------



## Baby2012

Wow September babies are now August babies! Super congrats to the new mummies. Your babies are gorgeous xx


----------



## Darkest

So far on the FB group we have had 10 babies born (including 2 sets of twins!).
One more coming soon by the looks of it. It's all go isn't it ladies!

Me, i'm showing no signs of labour and quite happy to wait till Sept 1st then baby can show up whenever he/she wants!


----------



## kasey c

It is so exciting! I am loving all the birth announcements! I am also quite happy to wait until September as long as he appears before induction! xx


----------



## Ljayne

I didn't tell on this post! My son Logan was born 8.04 pm on 15th August weighing 6lbs at 37 weeks 3 days he is absolutely perfect I did have a pph though and iron dropped even lower as was already anemic and ended up having a 2 unit blood transfusion! Been recovering but Logan is perfect an absolutely gorgeous baby x


----------



## Darkest

Ljayne said:


> I didn't tell on this post! My son Logan was born 8.04 pm on 15th August weighing 6lbs at 37 weeks 3 days he is absolutely perfect I did have a pph though and iron dropped even lower as was already anemic and ended up having a 2 unit blood transfusion! Been recovering but Logan is perfect an absolutely gorgeous baby x

Congratulations on the birth of Logan!!!

Sorry about the PPH. I had one last time so know how it feels. :hugs:

At least 2 more babies been born in the last 12 hours!!!


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulatoins Ljayne!


----------



## kasey c

Congratulations again Ljayne :) xx


----------



## heythatchick

Hey, sorry, it's been a couple weeks but my little man Davis was born on Aug. 6th at 6:47am at 34 weeks. He was 4 lbs 8 oz, 18 inches long. My water had broken in the night and I stayed in the hospital on strict bed rest for three days before labor started, he was born mostly healthy but unable to maintain his temp. He spent 7 days in the isolette then 2 days being observed. After 2 weeks home he's up to 5 lbs. 2 oz and a little character! 

Congrats to all the new mothers and their early surprises.


----------



## Jinbean

Awwwww congratulations to all the new mummies! :happydance: 

It's so lovely to pop back to this thread and hear about all your lovely little arrivals!! I can't believe just how many of you have given birth already!

I look forward to hearing about all of the other little ones arrivals over the coming month!

Just wanted to send you all my love and best wishes! 

Big Hugs from an avid follower of this lovely group of ladies that I got to know very early on in your pregnancies!
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Jinbean xxx :flower:


----------



## Darkest

Heythatchick, congratulations on baby Davis!!! So glad he's doing well. 

Hi Jin bean!! Congrats, i see your new ticker. sending sticky :dust:


----------



## lyndsay49

Hi ladies, for those not on the facebook group, I gave birth to Freddie Jake on 26th August at 21.35 via emergency C section after a failed induction for pre-eclampsia. We are both home now doing well. He is totally gorgeous I cant stop looking at him! Will upload some pictures when I get chance.xx


----------



## mrsine

ongrats to all the new Mamas! Hollywood mum, I added you as a friend on fb and sent u a message saying I was MrsIne but not sure u've had the chance to add me to the group. Should I resend a message?


----------



## holywoodmum

Heythatchick, congratulations! glad you're all safely home :)
Hi Jinbean :wave: congrats on your new bfp :)
Mrsine I must have missed that, I looked out for a message, I'll go and check again now x


----------



## kasey c

Congratulations to all the new mummies! :) 
Jinbean - congratulations on your BFP and wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months of pregnancy xxx


----------



## Darkest

holywoodmum said:


> Heythatchick, congratulations! glad you're all safely home :)
> Hi Jinbean :wave: congrats on your new bfp :)
> Mrsine I must have missed that, I looked out for a message, I'll go and check again now x

Check your 'other' box under messages. I've found a few 'misfiled' messages in there months after they were sent!


----------



## 2boyz1onway

Wondering if the full moon tonight will have any impact on me going into early labor.. lol.. went to the dr yesterday and found out that my external OSis dilated to 1 cm, but internal OS is roughly 2-3 cm dilated. dr thought that was odd, but said to keep track of contractions.. hmm.. the old wives tale about the full moon.. will it be correct or will this baby make it to my c-section date of 09/19.. hmm..

hope everyone is doing well.. and congrats to all the new mommies :)


----------



## Diamonddust

Oh my gosh, look at all of the wonderful news! I'm utterly thrilled for all the new mummies with your adorable little ones! Congratulations and look forward to the next arrivals xxxx


----------



## Darkest

Hey DD!!! 2nd tri! Go you!!!!
Your little one has stuck very well.

Just seen you're Farnham, where you planning on having baby? (I'm Aldershot border, going to Frimley Park)


----------



## Diamonddust

Darkest said:


> Hey DD!!! 2nd tri! Go you!!!!
> Your little one has stuck very well.
> 
> Just seen you're Farnham, where you planning on having baby? (I'm Aldershot border, going to Frimley Park)

I know, I was just saying today I can't still believe im going to be a mummy!

Frimley is where I had my fertility treatments so I'm birthing there too! I'm consultant led there too! I'm literally 10 min's from Aldershot and I work there LOL! Xx


----------



## Darkest

Diamonddust said:


> Darkest said:
> 
> 
> Hey DD!!! 2nd tri! Go you!!!!
> Your little one has stuck very well.
> 
> Just seen you're Farnham, where you planning on having baby? (I'm Aldershot border, going to Frimley Park)
> 
> I know, I was just saying today I can't still believe im going to be a mummy!
> 
> Frimley is where I had my fertility treatments so I'm birthing there too! I'm consultant led there too! I'm literally 10 min's from Aldershot and I work there LOL! XxClick to expand...

I was under Mr Riddle for fertility treatment. Great guy. 
Am currently under consultant care (due to past pregnancy issues) but haven't seen him once. Just his minions lol.
I had DD at FPH and couldn't fault them. 

I actually live in Ash (but no-one knows where it is so i usually say Aldershot :haha:)


----------



## Diamonddust

Darkest said:


> Diamonddust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkest said:
> 
> 
> Hey DD!!! 2nd tri! Go you!!!!
> Your little one has stuck very well.
> 
> Just seen you're Farnham, where you planning on having baby? (I'm Aldershot border, going to Frimley Park)
> 
> I know, I was just saying today I can't still believe im going to be a mummy!
> 
> Frimley is where I had my fertility treatments so I'm birthing there too! I'm consultant led there too! I'm literally 10 min's from Aldershot and I work there LOL! XxClick to expand...
> 
> I was under Mr Riddle for fertility treatment. Great guy.
> Am currently under consultant care (due to past pregnancy issues) but haven't seen him once. Just his minions lol.
> I had DD at FPH and couldn't fault them.
> 
> I actually live in Ash (but no-one knows where it is so i usually say Aldershot :haha:)Click to expand...

Exactly the same! I'm sure we've sat in the waiting room together lol! I'm back under Dr Riddle he's the lead consultant for the pregnancy, I know Ash, we've just been to deeping today to look at a possible house but I think we may end up selling/buying after baby arrives!


----------



## Darkest

Diamonddust said:


> Exactly the same! I'm sure we've sat in the waiting room together lol! I'm back under Dr Riddle he's the lead consultant for the pregnancy, I know Ash, we've just been to deeping today to look at a possible house but I think we may end up selling/buying after baby arrives!

Haha, we probably have!

I don't think i'd bother trying to sell halfway through pregnancy either, wayyyyyy to much stress!
Although we nearly did as we were hoping for an emigration to Oz this year (it fell through, guess not the right time for us.).
In a way i'm glad it didn't work out as it would either be a VERY busy time trying to get there in July (job interview was only in Feb) so i could still fly! Or wait till baby was born but again baby would have only been about 4 weeks or so old flying over. Funny how things work themselves out.


----------



## holywoodmum

Moving as far as Germany was hard enough, let alone the other side of the world! 
How are we all doing? 
I'm now one day overdue...


----------



## mrsine

Hows it going everyone, my this is a slow september lol. I was expecting loads and loads of ppl going into labour. Thanks for adding me hollywood mum, any sign of labour yet?


----------



## holywoodmum

Patrick, born 7.10am this morning. 11lb 4oz. Got my waterbirth :)


----------



## Darkest

Congrats lucy!!!!!! :-d


----------



## Diamonddust

holywoodmum said:


> Patrick, born 7.10am this morning. 11lb 4oz. Got my waterbirth :)

Yay! Welcome into the world little man!


----------



## mrsine

Aww congrats Lucy!!! We want the story when you get the chance. Yay for water birth!


----------



## mumsince2010

Induction booked for the 13th YAY. although had a stretch and sweep today and have another booked for tuesday... yay not long now!!!


----------



## Darkest

mumsince2010 said:


> Induction booked for the 13th YAY. although had a stretch and sweep today and have another booked for tuesday... yay not long now!!!

Woo hoo! But i really hope something happens before then! xx


----------



## Darkest

At least 4 new babies (including Hollywoodmum's little Patrick) since Sept 6th!
Looks like you started everyone off hun, all these babies are suddenly keen to arrive! :winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## Charlotteee

Mines not!! Lol x


----------



## kasey c

Baby Jack was born 7th September 2012 at 12:07am weighing in at 8lb 12oz! We are both doing really well and were discharged from hospital this morning! Lovely to be back at home! Congratulations again Holywoodmum on the birth of Patrick! Hope the rest of the September mummies still waiting don't have too long left to wait until they get to meet their little babies! Xxx


----------



## Shezza84uk

kasey c said:


> Baby Jack was born 7th September 2012 at 12:07am weighing in at 8lb 12oz! We are both doing really well and were discharged from hospital this morning! Lovely to be back at home! Congratulations again Holywoodmum on the birth of Patrick! Hope the rest of the September mummies still waiting don't have too long left to wait until they get to meet their little babies! Xxx


2 weeks for my csection hoping my boy stays put! Congratulations to those whose had their babies already x


----------



## holywoodmum

Ladies, just posted my birth story if you fancy a read (bring a cuppa and a biscuit, it's long!)
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...l-5-1kg-11lb-4oz-born-water.html#post21151957


----------



## Fuze

Over 11lb!!! WOW!! I take my hat off to you well done!!!!


----------



## mrsine

Hi Fuze, we have the same due date :)


----------



## jaydensmommy9

baby selena was born sept.10th at 2:59 weighing 7lbs 1oz and 19in :) shes perfect birth story is in the birth stories section, i couldnt get the epidural like i wanted


----------



## jaydensmommy9

mrsine said:


> Hi Fuze, we have the same due date :)

i was due the same day as you and fuze :) but had my baby girl 2 weeks early


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations on selena's arrival!


----------



## Darkest

jaydensmommy9 said:


> baby selena was born sept.10th at 2:59 weighing 7lbs 1oz and 19in :) shes perfect birth story is in the birth stories section, i couldnt get the epidural like i wanted

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## 17thy

It's been a whileeee since I posted on here but my original due date is 4 days away, and my "updated" due date has passed as of last Tuesday. So either way I'm very close to the end. Just kind of feeling discouraged because I have NO signs of labor at all. No mucus, no cramps, or contractions, nothing at all. :/ Its just hard to believe labor will just spring up out of nowhere. I was induced last time so I didn't get to experience going into labor naturally, I feel like its just never gonna happen. I mean I guess it has to eventually. :/


----------



## holywoodmum

Hang in there... your baby will be in your arms sooner rather than later however it ends up happening. I went in to labour with DD2 without any "signs" beforehand - I was 11 days overdue mind you, but I still went on my own after a sweep, no induction - it can happen xx


----------



## ttcreed

Hey ladies! I have been gone for about six months. I was pregnant with my first, due to clomid. We lost our daughter on May 2, 2012 to Chorioamnionitis. We are now attempting to try for another baby. I hope we have some good news soon. Hope to talk to you all again!


----------



## mysteriouseye

any of you ladies pregnant again?


----------



## jenny25

yeah xxx


----------



## SophL

Yes :)


----------



## HaltimeKitty

Yes


----------



## Smile181c

I'M SO BROODY! :hissy: 

But no more babies for us for AT LEAST another 2 years :grr:


----------



## Darkest

Ooh no updates in a long time!
Well B was 18months yesterday. It's gone so fast. She's walking, talking (shouting as well), generally doing what all 18month olds do. Got her siblings wrapped round her little finger that's for sure. 
She's an easy baby, sleeps well, eats well and has a real character.


----------



## Darkest

mysteriouseye said:


> any of you ladies pregnant again?

Oh Kellie I didn't see this! Congrats! 
I changed fb profiles a while ago and couldn't re add you because the option wasn't there. Hope all is going well.


----------



## mysteriouseye

Hi Ladies

Its been such a long time since anyone wrote in here? How are we all? I am now pregnant with my third (its only early days yet) but I still will always miss this thread because for me it was the first time I ever experienced pregnancywas there a FB group around?


----------



## Tasha

Oh wow, congratulations hun. I wasn't in this thread for too long. I miscarried my twins at 9 weeks but I'm pregnant again now. I'd been trying for four years before this thread and ever since, I've finally made it to third trimester :)


----------



## mysteriouseye

Awww Tasha I am so glad to hear that you are pregnant again <3 May you have a healthy and safe pregnancy.. I am on my 3rd (I seriously did not plan it this way was supposed to have my 3rd in 5 years) but I am so glad you&#8217;ve made it to third trimester =) xx


----------



## Smile181c

I'm on my second! After just reading that I wasn't trying again for 2 years :haha:


----------



## Tasha

Thank you so much mysterious. I had my first three within fours years and it was fab. You will love it.

Smile :haha: I noticed that when I looked up the page too, so funny x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hope I'll be expecting again soon, start my first cycle of clomid next month. Fx it works as well as it did with ds! &#128512;


----------



## Shezza84uk

Saw this thread pop up and I said no more well here I am expecting twins lol we are due date buddies again Mysterious Eye lol xx


----------



## mysteriouseye

OMG SHEZZA YAY!!! OMG my due date buddy!! And twins omg congratulations!!! Ahhhhh im so happy for you =) You must come and join the December 2015 group ive made on fb x


----------



## Smile181c

Fingers crossed for you tara!! Hope you and W are ok - miss you guys! xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

Smile181c said:


> Fingers crossed for you tara!! Hope you and W are ok - miss you guys! xx

Yeah we're good thanks, W definitely keeps me on my toes. He obsessed with playing football in the garden since we got him some nets so that's what we spend all day doing lol. Been keeping up with you and M on instagram, he's such a cutie. Is he exciter to be a big brother? X


----------



## Smile181c

Haha bless him thats adorable! Max loves his football as well :)

He is excited - every day he lifts up my top and says 'hi baby!' :haha:


----------



## Darkest

mysteriouseye said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Its been such a long time since anyone wrote in here? How are we all? I am now pregnant with my third (its only early days yet) but I still will always miss this thread because for me it was the first time I ever experienced pregnancywas there a FB group around?

Oh wow! Congrats again!! &#128515;


----------



## Darkest

Smile181c said:


> I'm on my second! After just reading that I wasn't trying again for 2 years :haha:

Congrats lovely. I didn't realise until the other day when Fran happened to mention it. 
Hope you're well.


----------



## Darkest

Well, I can honestly say I've not been on here for a VERY long time. 

Little B is amazing, but I've missed so much if her short little life and her growing up due to uni and general life stresses. She goes with the flow though and fits in as siblings do. 
No more for us I don't think, various reasons. But I do get broody still hearing about new babies!!! &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Tasha

I finally got my rainbow :dance:


----------



## Darkest

Tasha said:


> I finally got my rainbow :dance:

Awwwwww that's so fabulous! Massive congratulations. :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Shezza84uk

Tasha said:


> I finally got my rainbow :dance:

Congrats Tash xx


----------

